#launchpad 2005-06-06
<mpt> Burgundavia: I'd like Malone to not be about commenting on bugs, because that means you have to read a bazillion comments to find out what the state of play is
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> I am failing to see how this connects to me, sorry
<mpt> Because you asked me to comment on a couple of bugs
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<Burgundavia> really, I am asking you whether or not you thought my ideas were sound or crack
<mpt> Burgundavia: For example, bug 809, you gave a description of 6 numbered points, then added a 7th ... in a comment. It doesn't go in a comment, it goes in the description. :-)
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<Burgundavia> I didn't see that distinction
<mpt> Yeah, the interface sucks a.t.m.
<mpt> Probably will for a while
<mpt> I agree with both those bugs, though
<Burgundavia> ok, that is what I looking for
<mpt> I'd like a single page for signing up and registering a project at the same time for Rosetta
<Burgundavia> that would be nice
<mpt> hmm
<Burgundavia> my idea is to hide as much of the "bugzilla-style interface" behind nicer screens, for those people who don't have to see it
<mpt> I was thinking that was analogous to what you're asking for in 809, but it's not really, is it
<Burgundavia> well, they can be
<mpt> 809 is caring more about whether a package is in Ubuntu than whether it's in Launchpad.
<Burgundavia> we can have on product registration page
<Burgundavia> which would register it everywhere by default
<Burgundavia> and looks for it in the distros we track
<Burgundavia> and if it is not there, adds a request for it
<mpt> sounds reasonable
<Burgundavia> what kind of UI would we want for this? Is there any reason why we would not want to request a package or add a product to rosetta?
<Burgundavia> in other words, should there be some selectablity there?
<mpt> Well, who's going to look at those requests?
<mpt> Afaik, daf and carlos only have time to set up products if they get sent the POT files or told exactly where they are
<Burgundavia> yes, so maybe leave out rosetta by default?
<Burgundavia> or have a checkmark, disabled by default
<mpt> Leave out Rosetta from what?
<Burgundavia> this "add product page"
<Burgundavia> then have a checkmark, then, when checked, ungreys a place to list packages to upload or a URL
<Burgundavia> mpt, as for the UI, description, vs comments
<Burgundavia> maybe make the description editiable up top and remove the editable place
<mpt> "the editable place"?
<mpt> As for the general product registration page, I don't think it should have setup fields for every Launchpad application
<mpt> that won't scale
<mpt> I meant a specialized setup page for Rosetta that includes a copy of the product registration form inside it.
<Burgundavia> ok
* Burgundavia hates irc for discussions like this
<Burgundavia> what about things that have already been registered in Launchpad?
<mpt> Then they'd use the normal Rosetta setup page.
<Burgundavia> ok
<mpt> Anyway, sorry for bringing Rosetta into this conversation based on something I thought was a parallel but actually isn't :-)
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> so we would thus have 2 setup pages, one for Launchpad/requesting apps
<Burgundavia> and another for rosetta
<Burgundavia> for the first page, we do need some sort of UI for adding things to rosetta as well, as some people will have the necessary po/pot files
<mpt> That doesn't scale
<mpt> Imagine in three years that we have eight Launchpad apps
<Burgundavia> yes
<mpt> Rosetta and Malone and six others
<mpt> Do you want the setup stuff for all of them on the add-product page?
<Burgundavia> not really
<Burgundavia> but with some javascript voodoo, we can hide the setup options for those by default, and only show them if clicked
<Burgundavia> just an idea, maybe crazy
<Luciph3r> ave gentaglia
<SteveA> sveiki, zmons
<SteveA> sveiki, mons
<pschulz01> Anything wrong with lauchpad at the moment?
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> so, there's a problem with certain product home pages
<SteveA> they give system errors
<SteveA> there's a quick fix being applied to launchpad right now to fix that
<SteveA> and a proper fix to be applied when we update the servers properly later in the week.
<pschulz01> I'm having a problem logging in.
<SteveA> and a test being written to ensure that this particular problem won't happen again
<SteveA> oh, that's interesting
<pschulz01> It's laking a long time.. first-time cameback with what looked like a cache
<pschulz01> error
<SteveA> tell me what URL you're using to log in
<pschulz01> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+login
<SteveA> okay. i think the server is being restarted with that fix i mentioned.
<pschulz01> Trying again.. 
<SteveA> i got a page, but it is being very slow
<SteveA> i'll ask the admins about it.
<pschulz01> cheers :-)
<pschulz01> in now
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> so, here's what i know
<SteveA> right now, certain things that happen in rosetta in launchpad take a lot of CPU resources
<SteveA> and i mean a huge amount
<SteveA> or is that memory and database resources
<SteveA> anyway, a huge amount of resources
<SteveA> and when these run, the whole system slows down a lot
<SteveA> the rosetta team have got a refactoring that avoids the problem
<SteveA> but it isn't available on the server yet
<SteveA> so that looks like what is happening
<SteveA> the best i can suggest right now is, if this happens again, try again in a few minutes, when the greedy operation has probably finished
#launchpad 2005-06-07
<_--Luciph3r--_> bene ... facciamo finta di dormire .. 
<pschulz01> Greetings.. who do I talk to about checking that my details in launchpad are all OK?
<pschulz01> I'm listed as a package owner in DOAP, but launchpad doesn't reflect this.
<Luciph3r> hola
#launchpad 2005-06-08
<Luciph3r> hola ... sappiate .. che se l'allergia dovesse prendere il sopravvento ... chi piu chi meno ... ho voluto bene a tutti ! 
<Kinnison> Hola
<Burgundavia> salut Kinnison 
<Kinnison> salut burgerboi
<Luciph3r> ciao pipistrelli
#launchpad 2005-06-09
<Luciph3r> c'ho ripensato 
<mlh_> whats the malone page to find bugs?
<mlh_> the front/welcome page only has 4 choices: 1,2 file a bug. 3 view DIST bugs 4, find by person
<Burgundavia> what sort of bugs?
<Burgundavia> on Ubuntu or Launchpad?
<mlh_> bazaar actually
<Burgundavia> should be in with the ubuntu bugs
<Burgundavia> click on dist bugs
<Burgundavia> mlh_, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/bazaar
<Burgundavia> took a second to find it
<mlh_> thanks.  perhaps the welcome page should say file or find, not just file.
<Burgundavia> the page is actively being worked on
<mlh_> bye
<Luciph3r> hola gente .... 
<tvon> I'm a bit unclear about what Malone is.  I've heard the term 'meta bugtracker' tossed around.. is this meant to imply integration with existing systems?  If so, how?  If not, then what does it mean?
<tvon> Maybe I just misunderstood something I read somewhere.
<Burgundavia> tvon, the eventual plan for malone, as I understand it, is to track everybug, anywhere in free software, through malone
<Kinnison> burgeybabe!
* Kinnison hugs
<Burgundavia> so it would pull in from bts and bugzillas, etc.
<Burgundavia> salut Kinnison, my favourity crazy gay englishman!
<tvon> interesting
<Burgundavia> the current reality is a little less grand
<Burgundavia> malone currently tracks bugs for universe in Ubuntu, itself and other launchpad things, and bazaar
<tvon> This is probably a FAQ, but is the source for the launchpad family ever going to be unleashed upon the masses?
<Burgundavia> the plan is yes, I believe
<tvon> heh, okay
<Burgundavia> I am not a launchpad dev, so I can't really answer those types of questions
<tvon> gotcha
<tvon> grain of salt appended to your statements ;)
<Burgundavia> yes
<tvon> Launchpad is built as a central repository as opposed to an application that would be useful for other entities to set-up, correct?
<Burgundavia> launchpad is really a suite of apps
<Burgundavia> so each piece could be useful on its own
<Burgundavia> like malone or rosetta
<Kinnison> Ish
<Kinnison> but anyway, I have to go
* Kinnison waves
#launchpad 2005-06-10
* lifeless waveth
<lamont__> how do I import a file named in a variable? (python)
<lamont__> yeah, yeah... ECHAN :-)
<JanC> lamont__ : RTFM ?  ;)
<lamont__> yeah
<JanC> http://docs.python.org/lib/module-imp.html
<JanC> might help  :)
<lamont__> yeah - just reading that
<JanC> or http://docs.python.org/lib/module-zipimport.html if your file is inside a zip
<Kinnison> Morning
#launchpad 2005-06-11
<abelli> ciao
<abelli> daf: ding
<superted_> update-notifier is in rosetta, but update-manager isn't
<superted_> it's on GTP though
<superted_> does anyone know why?
<superted_> i don't mind using GTP, was just checking that it hadn't been translated already
<abelli> buon pomeriggio
#launchpad 2005-06-12
<Luciph3r> a tutti : ciao!
#launchpad 2006-06-05
<hanasaki> anyone awake?
<SteveA> morning
<stub> There appears to be a load of crud in /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel, such as .bzr.backup and repository.old. This makes it very slow to mirror it in order to prime a branch for a faster push.
<SteveA> even if you use bzr branch ?
<lifeless> morning SteveA 
<lifeless> stub: indeed, both of those can be deleted.
<lifeless> SteveA: phone call ?
<SteveA> lifeless: can do
<lifeless> I'm at the K+K - is it easier for you to ring me, or me you ?
<sivang> morning
<mdke> elmo, Znarl, do you know if admin intervention is required to effect a change in the @ubuntu.com email redirect after changing one's preferred email address in launchpad?
<Znarl> mdke : You'll need to ask Elmo when he's around in a few hours or email RT.
<mdke> Znarl: sure thing, thanks. Wiki magic today?
<Znarl> mdke : Yep, should be.
<mdke> Znarl: +D
<mdke> or even, :D
<mdke> Znarl: gimme a shout if you need anything
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> 18  18  salgado  david/cscvs/code-cleanups
<lifeless> that seems bong to me
<lifeless> I'm *positive* it cannot be 18 days in that state
<ddaa> this branch is not even a week old
<ddaa> well...
<ddaa> maybe I did some abusive copy-pasting though...
<jamesh> lifeless: on PendingReviews it says 2006-05-17
<ddaa> most probably my bad
<mdke> btw did someone report that there are lots of dapper-upgrades uploaded which aren't coming through?
<lifeless> jamesh: the first column is ddaa's problem
<lifeless> jamesh: the second one though, is the 'days in state' column, and 18 is not right for that.
<jamesh> lifeless: the penidng-reviews code believes the dates for newly added branches, which is the problem here
<lifeless> so, ddaa - DONT DO THAT
<lifeless> jamesh: but it would be nice to correct.
<jamesh> yeah
<stub> Kinnison: Your md5 column is now filled in. Are you going to need to run selects on it in the next week?
<Kinnison> stub: No, but if you can do 'alter table libraryfilecontent alter column md5sum set not null' or similar then I'd be grateful. (Of course, only do that if you're sure it won't explode everything :-)
<Kinnison> We'll need it when we move to trying experiments for speeding up publishing
<lifeless> jamesh: can you poke pending reviews to have '3' for that branch ?
<jamesh> lifeless: should be fixed on next run
<ddaa> lifeless: sorry, no one else to blame about the tedium or registering new branches on PendingReviews
<ddaa> lifeless: jamesh: spiv: mpool: SteveA: meeting in 43 mins
<SteveA> hello
<mdke> anyone?
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Kinnison> Hi Yannig
<SteveA> spiv, stub, jamesh: conference call tomorrow morning?
<stub> Sure
<jamesh> okay (I assume your morning)
<SteveA> yes, like 0600 UTC
<SteveA> Universal morning 
<Kinnison> SteveA: Morning
<Kinnison> SteveA: Can I possibly have a drive-by review of another couple of tiny bits for infinity?
<SteveA> hello daniel!
<Kinnison> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file09f7zd.html
<SteveA> sure.  i'll get a cup of tea first, but i'll look at it shortly
<Kinnison> Thanks
<mdke> Kinnison: did someone ping you about dapper-updates not coming through? Not sure if you are the right person to ping, but you'll certainly know who is
<Kinnison> mdke: Yes, that patch which you can't read should fix it
<mdke> Kinnison: great, thanks. wanted to ask just in case
<ddaa> lifeless: jamesh: spiv: mpool: SteveA: meeting about just now
<lifeless> hi
* Kinnison groans at the test suite hanging and runs it again
<SteveA> Kinnison: i haven't started your review yet.  no sooner had i got the tea than the bzr-launchpad meeting started
<SteveA> i'll do it very soon
<Kinnison> That's okay, the test suite keeps hanging
<Kinnison> I think it's my laptop rather than the codebase
<spiv> Kinnison: what test is it hanging on?
<Kinnison> It fell off the top of my scrollback, sorry
<Kinnison> If it happens again I'll let you know
<spiv> Please do; test suite hangs are a pita that's likely to recur and affect other people or even PQM.
<Kinnison> It's sat again
<Kinnison> Unfortunately I think the output is being chunked instead of flushed line-by-line
<Kinnison> so the last bit I see is the test after 15-make-team-restricted in the foaf story
<spiv> Kinnison: ugh, yeah.  Attach gdb I guess.
<Kinnison> Oh hang on it just moved on
<spiv> And next time try reproducing it without the test_on_merge.py wrapper.
<Kinnison> okay
<spiv> (see the DebuggingWithGdb page if you're interested)
<spiv> i.e. ./test.py -vv ...
* Kinnison is stracing the top-level test.py since that has enough to show me if it stops
<lifeless> review meeting in 7 inutes
<lifeless> review meeting in 5
<Keybuk> hi guys
<Keybuk> is http://bazaar.launchpad.net supposed to work inside the data centre?
<Kinnison> spiv: read(28, "\n    test_file_construction_and_trivial_running (canonical.launchpad.ftests.test_test_pages.TestMakeStoryTest)", 4096) = 110
<Kinnison> spiv: that was the last thing the top level test.py did before getting killed for having hung for 10 minutes
<lifeless> reviewers meeting time.
<spiv> Kinnison: Hmm, I doubt that's the offending test.
<lifeless> Keybuk: dunno. If it doesn't, I think that is not so good, and it should
<spiv> Kinnison: try test.py directly :/
<Keybuk> lifeless: it returns 404s inside the data centre, despite appearing to be the same machine
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Agenda
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> Keybuk: bizarre
<lifeless> Keybuk: file a bug on launchpad-bazaar ?
<lifeless> reviwers, please name thyself
<SteveA> hi
<spiv> spiv
<Keybuk> lifeless: ok, I'm having e-mail problems at the moment, so will probably just grab people all day first :p
<jamesh> hi] 
<lifeless> BjornT_: ?
<BjornT_> hi, i'm here
<lifeless> cool
<salgado> hey, I'm here this week!
<lifeless> woo!
<Kinnison> spiv: underway
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> next meeting time
<lifeless> 20060612 at 1100 UTC ?
<spiv> Assuming that's exactly one week's time, sure ;)
<lifeless> its 6 minutes less than one weeks time
<spiv> I can cope with that.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> queue status
<lifeless> ignoring ddaa's broken branch...
<lifeless> BjornT_: jamesh - it looks like you didn't get to reviews on friday ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  I'm just finishing off ddaa's review and will mail it shortly
<salgado> lifeless, ddaa's broken branch is the one that's on my queue?
<lifeless> yeah - the date is whack, but the branch is fine
<salgado> right. I'll review it today
<BjornT_> lifeless: right, i forgot to do it on friday. i already reviewed the branch today, though.
<lifeless> BjornT_: thats good.
<lifeless> so, 2 open at 4 days, is better than 3@5.
<lifeless> but I think we can do better. Do you both check for reviews daily ?
<lifeless> (is it on your 'I must do this once today list' ?)
<SteveA> anyone had any pre-implementation review calls?
<jamesh> I did one with mpt last week and mailed a summary to launchpad-reviews
<lifeless> how did it go ?
<SteveA> i missed seeing that.  thanks, i'll look
<jamesh> I think it was quite useful
<lifeless> what was your feeling about it ?
<jamesh> we touched on a few issues that mpt hadn't thought of, which may have come up in review afterwards
<SteveA> i see
<jamesh> (about which cases the subjects for bug comments could be thrown away entirely)
<SteveA> yeah, looks like mpt should request some data from stub
<malcc> As a J. Random Launchpad developer, I found the window into what people were doing and what they were thinking about it very useful
<SteveA> so eyeball subjects of comments
<SteveA> hi malcolm
<SteveA> malcc: do you have any tasks coming up that could use a pre-implementation call?
<SteveA> perhaps some bugs to fix or tests to write or something?
<malcc> SteveA: Nothing which really fits the bill without stretching, but if you fancy trying a call out, I could stretch some things in that direction
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> back to the queue
<SteveA> i'd much rather we err on the side of too many calls than too few
<lifeless> I've assigned the new branches from the weekend
<lifeless> can you please put a bit of effort in today and catch up, the needs-review queue is getting a little large
<lifeless> there are a *lot* of branches that pending-merges thinks are merged.
<lifeless> I'm going to send an email about that to launchpad
<lifeless> one last thing, then any other business.
<lifeless> Please be sure to say 'this review took X minutes' when you send a review to the list
<lifeless> I will start nagging about this daily, as it has not been done consistently over the last week.
<lifeless> this is important to get a feel for the time commitment being a reviewer requires.
<lifeless> please dont worry about whether its a 'small' or 'large' amount of time - take the time you need to do the review.
<lifeless> is that ok ?
<salgado> sure
<spiv> yep
<jamesh> okay
<BjornT_> sounds good.
<lifeless> ok. Any new business ?
<SteveA> spiv, stub, jamesh: conf call at 0700 tomorrow?  (one hour later than I said earlier) 
<jamesh> SteveA: okay
<lifeless> SteveA: thats new business ?
* lifeless stops heckling
<lifeless> meeting ends in 5
<SteveA> lifeless: new business: i mailed the launchpad list asking everyone to do one pre-review call this week
<lifeless> ah
<SteveA> even if it is trival, i want to get everyone to experience this
<SteveA> get the snowball rolling
<lifeless> SteveA: thanks, I think that is a great idea.
<SteveA> so that soon it will become a rotating ball of icy doom
<spiv> SteveA: I'll check...
<lifeless> meeting ends in 5
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> partridge
<lifeless> 0
<lifeless> === thanks for coming ===
<spiv> SteveA: I can do that, but not much later.
<SteveA> spiv: okay, thanks.
<SteveA> thanks for running the meeting lifeless 
<lifeless> SteveA: np :)
<lifeless> SteveA: it kinda goes with running the review process
<SteveA> jamesh: is the pending-reviews script still running?
<salgado> stub, around?
<spiv> SteveA: still running -- see https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews.new/log
<SteveA> i didn't realize there was a log! cool
<Znarl> stub : Ping?
<Znarl> stub : Launchpad production logs have reached over 1gig.
<salgado> hey spiv. have some time for some more twisted questions?
<Kinnison> spiv: without the test_on_merge wrapper the tests run through to completion
<Kinnison> spiv: Admittedly they take 45 minutes on this machine, but that's my own lack of RAM biting me in the arse
<Yannig> I have another dumb question :D
<Yannig> I see that green bars represent "Translation unchanged since last synchronized". How often is it synchronized?
<Yannig> (just for my information :))
<lifeless> Znarl: whats your lp account name ?
<carlos> Yannig: hi
<Znarl> lifeless : Karl-Tilbury
<carlos> Yannig: it depends, for Ubuntu, I should implement something that notes when we did a new language pack export
<carlos> for products, it means when upstream authors import a new set of .pot and .po files that include those translations done in Rosetta
<lifeless> ahha!
<lifeless> Znarl: thanks
<carlos> Yannig: for ubuntu it happens with new packages uploads, but it's only valid until release time
<Znarl> lifeless : Why do you ask? 
<lifeless> Znarl: so I could attach you to a bug
<lifeless> keybuk should be chatting to you now
<lifeless> there is something that may be lp related, or may be dc-server-config related
<Yannig> carlos> Thanks :)
<Znarl> lifeless : Yes, trying to work out why now.
<Yannig> Almost no green for Occitan, that's why :)
<lifeless> cool
<carlos> Yannig: ;-)
<Yannig> (and still no news for ubuntu-oc-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com :-()
<carlos> Yannig: are you sending your translations to upstream? GNOME, KDE, Debian, etc...
<carlos> Yannig: you should do that
<Yannig> I hope nobody will try and write it :(
<carlos> so other distributions could reuse your translations
<Yannig> carlos> I translate online (in Rosetta) and I sometimes upload po files
<Yannig> Isn't it the same?
<stub> salgado: pong
<carlos> Yannig: upload files into Rosetta? yes, is the same for Rosetta
<stub> Znarl: ok
<carlos> Yannig: but you should contact GNOME, KDE and other projects that you are translating in Rosetta
<carlos> so they get your translations 
<Yannig> OK, I'll do it
<carlos> and, with their next release, those translations end in Fedora, Debian, RedHat, SuSE, etc....
<Yannig> 2,15% translated, I may wait a little while for this :)
<LarstiQ> Yannig: you might get some help when you contact more people
<Yannig> LarstiQ> I tried but no news for now (and as long as ubuntu-oc-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com does not exist, the contact address I used in my translations will return errors to the interested people :()
<carlos> Yannig: if you start creating the Occitan team upstrea, you would prevent any other people start working on the same thing without reusing your work
<Yannig> carlos> Another team than https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-oc ?
<Yannig> Sorry, I don't really understand how all that works behind the scene :(
<carlos> Yannig: I'm talking about being at: http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gtp/teams.html
<carlos> Yannig: rosetta and launchpad are Ubuntu specific
<carlos> so your work is used only with Ubuntu
<carlos> perhaps in the future would be used by other projects/distributions, but it's not that way at,
<carlos> atm
<carlos> Yannig: in fact, I already see an Occitan team in GNOME
<carlos> you should try to coordinate with them
<lifeless> jamesh: might like to rerun pending-reviews now that some have been deleted
<Yannig> Well, it's a single-translator team, just as here :(
<carlos> Yannig: join your efforts!
<carlos> :-D
<Yannig> We'll try :)
<sivang> re all, my network is back
<stub> ddaa: How often can we expect bzrsyncd to be chewing resources like it currently is on gandwana?
<sivang> salgado: thanks for confirming #48342 , I was afraid there is something hidden which I don't see that rationales this behavior.
<sivang> hrm, malone #48342
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48342 in launchpad "Team membership should state an indirect membership instead of just "you are not a mamber of this team."" [Minor,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48342
<ddaa> stub: never
<ddaa> there's at least two bugs at work
<ddaa> one having to do with lockfile stuff not working
<ddaa> the other having to do with branch-scanner getting that busy
<stub> ddaa: Do we know what they are? I will need to shutdown the appservers on that box if it isn't fixable now, as at the moment 50% of our requests will be going really slow
<Znarl> stub : gandwana Launchpad XMLRPC Apps Server 1/2 2/2 and Apps server 1/2 down.
<ddaa> stub: no fucking clue what they are
<stub> Znarl: Ta.
<stub> Znarl, SteveA: I'm going to leave the appservers running on Gandwana down until we can resolve the bzrsyncd issue
<ddaa> besides, I'm packing up for a suprise trip to london
<sivang> surprise trip? :)
<stub> Znarl, SteveA: Having them running when things go wonky will do more harm than good.
<stub> salgado: I fixed the shipit report bug on production and reran so the reports will be there. I didn't commit the fix though because I don't have tests ;)
<ddaa> stub: okay... found the problem...
<ddaa> actually, known problem
<ddaa> just did not know it was _that_ serious
<salgado> stub, that's fine. thank you very much. I'll write a fix with a test for it today
<stub> ddaa: Is there anything we can do to the production system to make sure it can't be triggered, or shall we just leave the appservers on gandwana off until we can deal with the issue properly?
<ddaa> yes there is
<salgado> stub, btw, would it be possible to give mawson a new dump of the production db?
<ddaa> stub: we need to rm -rf away the branches on vostok that cause the CorruptRepository exception
<ddaa> stub: if you look in the old bzrsyncd logs, I believe there was a couple of runs where bzrsyncd completed and gave us information for all those branches, there are like 2 or 3 of them.
<stub> ddaa: Sounds like something you need to do. We can afford to leave the appservers down for a bit if you haven't time to do it now.
<ddaa> stub: I do not quite have the time to dig into it now
<stub> ddaa: ok. no probs. I've already sent out a  status notification.
<stub> salgado: What is this for? If it is for examining data we might need to get you access to the staging database instead.
<salgado> stub, no, it's for testing the mirror prober. I need recent publishing records to test it properly
<stub> Yup
<stub> salgado: We need to work out what to do re: Bug 5812
<cprov> salgado: go for staging, the launchpad_dogfood DB will be compromised for a while with open edgy issues
<salgado> cprov, well, I can't simply "go for staging"
<cprov> salgado: carlos access staging from mawson
<salgado> ahhhh, you mean just accessing staging's db from mawson?
<carlos> cprov: yeah, but seems like stuart gave access only to some people 
<cprov> salgado: yes, you have DB changes, how far are they from production ? 
<salgado> that should be fine
<carlos> cprov: also my access from mawson is in ro
<cprov> carlos: he can give access to Mr. salgado as well ;)
<carlos> cprov: I have write access from asuka
<salgado> I'd need rw
<stub> salgado: What PostgreSQL users do you need to connect as?
<carlos> cprov: sure, I was just pointing that, by default, I don't think salgado has such rights
<cprov> carlos: sure, probably not.
<stub> salgado: The database is killed and rebuilt everyday. Will this cause a problem with testing? Otherwise you can just run another instance on mawson.
<salgado> stub, distributionmirror
<salgado> stub, no, the database being rebuilt every day is not a problem
<lifeless> carlos: you should find a reviewer yourself if it is urgent
<carlos> lifeless: ok
<carlos> Is there anyone that has some time to do a fast review? it's not completely trivial but the amount of changes is small
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7w9yS8.html
<carlos> the DB patch is already approved by Stuart
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<Znarl> stub : gandwana Apps servers all still down, just reminding you.
<kiko> good morning
<kiko> carlos, I'll take a look.
<SteveA> Kinnison: reviewed
<kiko> bradb, are you around already?
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks, the 'a' was me being crap, I'll expand it
<bradb> kiko: hi
<kiko> bradb, I need some help with a Snapshot change that I need to make
<kiko> do you have some minutes to over it with me?
<bradb> kiko: sure
<kiko> bradb, give me 5m
<bradb> no prob
<salgado> hey kiko. do you have write access on staging?
<kiko> salgado, to the instance or to the db?
<salgado> the db
<kiko> no!
<salgado> :-(
<salgado> does anybody (apart from sub, who left already) has write access to staging's db?
<SteveA> salgado: i might do
<salgado> SteveA, would you run a script to create some distribution mirrors there for me? I need to test it against fresh publishing records, so I can't use dogfood (which is old and can't be updated right now)
<SteveA> salgado: i can su to launchpad.  what do i need to do?
<stub> Znarl: Check your email. They will be down until we fix a bug in bzrsyncd or it becomes a problem and we disable bzrsyncd instead, so you will want to switch off that alert.
<Znarl> stub : Sorry, don't have great email access in the data centre.  I'll disable these alerts.
<stub> ok ;)
<kiko> bradb!
<kiko> bradb, so the problem I have is with mailnotifications.py
<kiko> can you look at the code with me for a moment?
<SteveA> hey bradb 
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<bradb> kiko: ok...
<bradb> SteveA: hey
<SteveA> i've asked everyone to have a voice call with a review this week
<SteveA> doesn't matter what it is about exactly
<SteveA> so long as it is some code you're working on
<kiko> SteveA, bradb and I can have a call about DRM
<SteveA> D.R.M. ?
<SteveA> CDs that don't play?
<bradb> heh
<kiko> right
<kiko> malone and multimedia
<ploum> hey
<ploum> is the "post-a-comment-with-same-content-when-posting-a-bug" bug already known ?
<mdke> elmo: around?
<salgado> kiko, https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<kiko> salgado, nice
<kiko> any clue why -40 and -42 still have unknowns?
<salgado> I'll check the log file in a few minutes to see what happened there
<kiko> good work
<carlos> kiko: ok, thanks
<bradb> ploum: What do you mean?
<ploum> bradb: often, when you post a new bug, a comment with the content of your bug is automatically added
<ploum> I've seen it once for me
<bradb> ploum: It's always added.
<ploum> and now it seems that it happens regulary
<cprov> sorry, my wireless connection was dropped, blame  http://www.mikrotik.com/, I wonder when we will have uBuntu (micro-Buntu) available 
<mdke> ploum: the top one is the bug description
<bradb> ploum: The bug description and the first bug comment are initially identical, but the description can later be edited.
<ploum> oh 
<ploum> so it's a "feature" !
<bradb> If they are identical, only the description is shown.
<bradb> ploum: Yeah. That way you can mangle the description, but you'll never lose the original bug report.
<ploum> insightful
<ploum> that's why I sometime see it and sometime not
<ploum> tought it was a bug
<ploum> sorry
<bradb> There are perhaps better ways to deal with it, like hiding that first comment by default and allowing the user to expose it.
<malcc> That's why some bugs have comments saying "I tried to edit this bug but I seem to have accidentally posted a duplicate comment".
<bradb> "The description has been modified since the original report. _View the original report_."
<kiko> stub, ping?
<ploum> indeed, the UI is not perfect because lot of people will think that there is a bug
<ploum> (I hope I'm not the only one ;-) )
<bradb> others have brought this up. I'm going to email our UI guy with an idea for addressing the problem. ploum, do you an example URL, btw?
<ploum> bradb: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/48521  this one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48521 in Ubuntu "Can not activate nvidia-setings panel with nvidia-glx installed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<bradb> right, thanks
<BjornT> bradb: i think some malone spec addresses this problem, can't remember which one, though.
<kiko> stub, ping?
<bradb> BjornT: Hm, I can't find one unfortunately.
* BjornT takes a look
<kiko> has anyone seen test failures in sqlbase.quote?
<kiko> and sqlvalues?
<kiko> stub?
<BjornT> bradb: ah, it was BugHistory which mentions it briefly.
<jmspeex> How do I get this -- https://launchpad.net/products/speex -- fixed with vaguely correct info?
<salgado> Znarl, around?
<jmspeex> (I'm the maintainer)
<kiko> jmspeex, can I reassign that product to you?
<kiko> that way you can fix it up yourself
<jmspeex> yes
<kiko> if so, what is your launchpad username?
<jmspeex> jmspeex
<BjornT> kiko: stub did some changes regarding quoting, i think. make sure that your sqlobject branch is up to date, and that you have merged in rf recently into your branch.
<bradb> BjornT: Ah, right. It has the same idea of showing/hiding the original comment, though integrating that idea in bug history would indeed be sweeter.
<kiko> BjornT, ah, ok.
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> jmspeex, done.
<jmspeex> kiko: thanks. Where do I change the cvs info (Speex doesn't use a CVS anymore)
<kiko> jmspeex, the cvs info is attached to a specific series
<kiko> so you need to visit the "main" link
<kiko> and then "Edit Source"
<jmspeex> kiko: what are series?
<stub> kiko: Wot he said
<kiko> thanks stub 
<kiko> jmspeex, product release series are Launchpad's name for a group or related releases
<jmspeex> "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."
<kiko> jmspeex, hmmm. that could be a bug. matsubara can you check?
<jmspeex> kiko: You mean like a branch?
<kiko> jmspeex, so if linux can be an example, the 2.4 series had a number of releases, including 2.4.10 and 2.4.11.
<kiko> jmspeex, yes, that's the general idea.
<kiko> jmspeex, I can update your details for you if you like
<jmspeex> kiko: in the case of Linux, what would you do with 2.5.x (assuming people use it)
<kiko> jmspeex, it would be another series.
<kiko> for 2.6 it is more complicated
<jmspeex> Speex has an old, stable, 1.0.x branch and a 1.1.x unstable branch. Most people actually use 1.1.x now.
<kiko> jmspeex, was 1.0 CVS-hosted?
<jmspeex> trunk is svn http://svn.xiph.org/trunk/speex/
<kiko> or did you move everything over?
<matsubara> kiko: what page is jmspeex trying to access?
<kiko> matsubara, https://launchpad.net/products/speex/main/+source
<jmspeex> kiko: It got converted to svn. I don't think xiph still has the cvs.
<kiko> jmspeex, understood.
<jmspeex> OK, off to bed. Will check that tomorrow. Email me if needed.
<kiko> jmspeex, do you want 1.0 listed as well? there doesn't seem to be a 1.0 branch on svn.xiph.org
<matsubara> jmspeex, kiko: bug 31294
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31294 in launchpad "product registrant should be able to modify product series details" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31294
<jmspeex> kiko: http://svn.xiph.org/branches/rel-1-0-branch/speex/
<kiko> jmspeex, thanks. will update!
<jmspeex> kiko: You might as well list me for bugs...
<kiko> jmspeex, you are by default the bug contact.
<kiko> bradb, we'd do well to make that clear in the UI, btw..
<jmspeex> Ok, bed time. g'night (or morning, or whatever!)
<bradb> kiko: indeed
<kiko> night
<BjornT> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi bjorn
<BjornT> SteveA: hi. would you have time for a pre-implementation phone call re bug 32282?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32282 in malone "Try to reduce of the amount of LONG comments" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32282
<kiko> BjornT, I am available if you like
<SteveA> BjornT: i do later today, but maybe kiko is a better choice
<BjornT> kiko: ok, thanks. skype or normal phone call?
<kiko> BjornT, either is fine if you pre-book, skype needs some lovin to actually work for me
<jordi> hey duds
<jordi> carlos: you marked my "further filtering" bug as In Progress. Thanks!
<carlos> jordi: I did already the first part
<BjornT> kiko: ok, maybe normal phone is better then. can you call me?
<carlos> jordi: to select between distro and product entries
<jordi> that helps a lot already
<carlos> it should land this week, if stub does a usual production update
<jordi> too bad the queue is emptyish now :P
<carlos> jordi: look at staging
<jordi> ok
<kiko> BjornT, sure thing. 10m to read up the thread?
<carlos> jordi: don't worry, edgy will bring us a bunch of entries....
<carlos> jordi: ;-)
<jordi> carlos: I had a brief look at those product lists
<jordi> ick :)
<BjornT> kiko: sounds good.
<jordi> and it's not as bad as I imagined, but it made me think about the "Rosetta" and "Malone" bits.
<carlos> jordi: well, there are a lot of products that shouldn't have a .pot file
<jordi> carlos: with what we have in rosetta right now, probably all of the products with templatyes should be "official", right?
<carlos> imported
<jordi> carlos: I know, but not as many as I feared
<carlos> jordi: yeah, I guess we could set that flag automatically
<kiko> BjornT, can you tell me of a subject line so I can find this mail in the mailing list?
<bradb> kiko: I updated bug 28823, admittedly first being stumped by why we don't have such a default on the distro side.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28823 in malone "It's hard to figure out who the product/package/distribution bug contacts are" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28823
<BjornT> kiko: Malone quickfixes for distro
<jordi> carlos: I guess there'll be GNOME products with templates in the future which won't "use rosetta officially"
<carlos> jordi: right
<jordi> then, tere's this dude in the mailing list asking for "groups of sources" in the translation lists: ie, this is kubuntu, this is ubuntu, etc.
<jordi> I think I'm missing that too
<carlos> jordi: that's already planned
<carlos> the priority thing was the first step in that direction
<jordi> nod
<jordi> ok, I wasn't sure.
<jordi> I'll reply now
<carlos> ok
<kiko> BjornT, ready?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i'm ready.
<kiko> -> privmsg
<Yannig> Still no news for ubuntu-oc-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com :-(
<Yannig> Any idea if I could ask somebody else for it?
<kiko> Yannig, hmmm. who did you make the request to?
<mdke> Yannig: did you email mailman@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<carlos> Yannig: I will try to contact jdub about it tonight
<carlos> Yannig: did you manage to talk with jdub by irc ?
<carlos> kiko: he told me that he sent the request to several admin emails and I pointed him to jdub directly
<kiko> I see
<kiko> hmmmm
<carlos> kiko: seems like either jdub didn't get any email (a problem in some place...) or he's too busy to handle that request
<kiko> I can try and help
<carlos> kiko: I already agreed with Znarl to ask him the mailing list if I'm not able to contact with jdub this week
<kiko> okay, cool, well handled.
<mdke> carlos: I think the general procedure is supposed to be emailing mailman@lists.ubuntu.com, I dunno if that makes it more likely that jdub will read it though
<kiko> BjornT, do you feel up to doing my review?
<carlos> mdke: Yannig told me that he did it already one or two weeks ago
<mdke> carlos: :/
<jordi> hmm. kiko, who's CoC signing master these days?
<jordi> is it the great Salgado?
<kiko> jordi, matsubara might be available to help
<salgado> jordi, no, it is the great matsubara. :)
<jordi> CoC signing. No matter how many times I type this, it always makes me grin...
<jordi> ooh, EL CHINO
<jordi> matsubara: oye amigo!
<jordi> so the XaraLX guys ask their translators to sign a document before they can translate the app.
<BjornT> kiko: sure
<kiko> BjornT, yes!
<kiko> BjornT, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4L47Ya.html
<jordi> Neil is asking me if Rosetta can present some kind of doc where they can say "yes, I agree to blah blah" and enter the XaraLX teams.
<kiko> BjornT, -> privmsg
<carlos> jordi: hi, you should CC launchpad's mailing list in your requests to update production DB
<jordi> Is there any plan to make this kind of custom stuff available from Launchpad, or can it be related to the CoC code?
<carlos> jordi: that would be a good thing to be more useful for upstream projects
<carlos> not sure about its priority....
<jordi> carlos: *nod*. I took a sample email from you which didn't have the Cc, sorry
<cprov> mdz: ping, did you see http://dogfood.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/
<carlos> jordi: Yeah, I wasn't adding it to the CC but since last month (or two) I'm doing it so I'm sure the request is not lost
<carlos> jordi: don't worry
<jordi> nod
<jordi> ok
* bradb takes a break from xmlrpc error handling for lunch
* bradb &
<matsubara> jordi: I don't know about the plans of doing the custom stuff, but I think this is something that could use the CoC code.
<jordi> matsubara: I can file a bug
<matsubara> jordi: please do it. I think it's possible to generalize the CodeOfConduct spec to cover this use case, but kiko probably knows better about the future plans.
<jordi> ok
<jordi> carlos: for another DB update request,
<jordi> "Plural-Forms: nplurals=3; plural=(n%10==1 && n%100!=11 ? 0 : n%10>=2
<jordi> && n%10<=4 && (n%100<10 || n%100>=20) ? 1 : 2);\n"
<jordi> would that go verbatim in the SQL statement?
<jordi> this expression is pretty cool
<carlos> jordi: not sure if we should use %%
<carlos> send the request and ask Stuart 
<jordi> k
<mdz> cprov: no
<mdz> cprov: what is it based on?
<carlos> BjornT: around ?
<cprov> mdz: 18th May dapper was released and edgy was initialised
<carlos> BjornT: sorry, I found the answer ;-)
<mdz> cprov: can we do one based on current dapper?
<mdz> cprov: does it have chroots so that we can test uploads to edgy?
<cprov> mdz: it'd cost sometime, chroots for edgy are in place (i386 only in dogfood buildfarm)
<cprov> read some ___ time
<mdz> cprov: did you talk with BenC about that kernel upload?
<mdz> that would be an excellent test
<mdz> cprov: is there an upload queue we can use, or do we need to send the uploads to you for processing?
<mdz> kiko-fud: you're eating AGAIN?
<kiko-fud> I haven't eaten yet!
<kiko-fud> I was on fake-fud earlier
<cprov> mdz: do you have access in mawson ?  no poppy unfortunatelly
<mdz> cprov: I have an account
<cprov> mdz: 'launchpad' user access as well ?
<mdz> cprov: no
<cprov> mdz: nevermind, best solution is to store your packages somewhere in chinstrap (or even mawson itself) I can run the upload for them 
<mdz> cprov: the easier you can make this, the more we can help you
<cprov> mdz: request 'launchpad' in mawson access anyway, but for now, send some packages for me, we can check something you want to test
<mdz> cprov: do you know how to do a trivial update to a package for testing?
<mdz> apt-get source, dch, debuild -S ?
<cprov> mdz: yes, it's already done for some "stub", do you want me to do other ones ? say which
<mdz> cprov: stub?
<cprov> "fake"
<cprov> no real sourcecode 
<mdz> cprov: you can take any package, do that, and upload it to edgy on dogfood as a test
<mdz> cprov: you could even write a script to do them all :-)
<mdz> there is no time to build everything now, though
<cprov> mdz: uhm ... maybe
<mdz> cprov: you can upload debian-installer and publish new installer builds for degy
<mdz> edgy
<mdz> cprov: in the Release file, the version number is '6.1' for some reason?
<mdz> cprov: edgy has no Contents files
<mdz> cprov: edgy has a newer version of the ntp package than dapper for some reason
<mdz> and scrollkeeper
<cprov> mdz: some packages were in queue when I opened edgy
<mdz> cprov: in the queue for dapper? or for edgy?
<cprov> mdz: no reason for '6.1'
<cprov> mdz: dapper, edgy didn't exist at that point ;)
<mdz> cprov: other than those changes, edgy is the same as dapper
<mdz> cprov: I ran compare-archive on it
<mdz> cprov: why did the dapper uploads go into edgy?
<cprov> mdz: looks like dapper has the newer ones 
<cprov> mdz: there was no publication for the newer package when I 'copied' edgy, later I processed the dapper queue w/o closing it 
<mdz> cprov: which dapper do you mean? dogfood or production?
<cprov> mdz: this process should be more coherent using initialise-from-parent script
<cprov> dogfood
<mdz> cprov: edgy on mawson has a version of ntp which is neither in dogfood's dapper or in production's dapper
<cprov> mdz: weird, which one ?
<mdz> cprov: I guess I'm not sure how you want me to judge this, since its contents are sort of arbitrary
<mdz>        ntp | 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu6 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Sources
<mdz>        ntp | 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu4 | http://dogfood.ubuntu.com edgy/main Sources
<cprov> mdz: I don't remember of doing anything for ntp, it looks like an removed package from a.u.c
<mdz> cprov: it is most certainly not removed
<mdz>        ntp | 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu3 | http://dogfood.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<mdz> cprov: it looks like dogfood/dapper and dogfood/edgy have the same source but different versions of  the binaries
<mdz> i.e., dogfood/dapper is not up to date
<cprov> mdz: of course, it's not it's an 18th May DB copy ;) let's investigate the NTP issue, it may be a defect in publisher or initialise-from-parent 
<mdz> cprov: read what I wrote above
<mdz> cprov: dogfood/dapper has ntp  1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu4 sources but  1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu3 binaries
<mdz> cprov: dogfood/edgy has  1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu4 sources and binaries
<mdz> what does this mean? that dapper wasn't up to date when you copied it?
<mdz> and why didn't the dapper builds take place on dogfood to bring it up to date?
<cprov> mdz: we didn't wait build queue to quiesce, perhaps
<cprov> mdz: uhm ..ntp-..4 take place at 18th 23:26, and queue-builder doesn't run often in mawson
<cprov> mdz: anyway, now dapper is released and it won't be built anymore, that's why the extra checks in initialise-from-parent needs to be executed. In fact it won't happen in production.
<mdz> cprov: can we get an archive and db snapshot immediately before we open edgy in production?
<cprov> mdz: sure we can, exactly after waiting build/upload queue to be empty
<cprov> mdz: uhm .. we may have space issues in drescher
<cprov> mdz: to copy the full archive
<mdz> cprov: a hardlink copy would be sufficient I think
<mdz> or it could be copied over the network elsewhere, though that could take a long time
<cprov> mdz: a hardlink is a good idea
<ssam> i have a program that i'd like to move to a sourceforge-like system. are there any docs about how launchpad compares?
<mdz> cprov: mawson:/tmp/dapper-edgy.diff
<mdz> cprov: there are no differences other than what I described above, so I it should certainly work
<mdz> cprov: is there anything in particular you would like verified?  I will be out for a couple of hours
<cprov> mdz:  one sec
<cprov> mdz: even the pointed diferences might be sorted, see the builds list, new (ubuntu4) ntp was built for both, dapper and edgy:
<cprov> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=built&build_text=ntp
<mdz> cprov: I suggest doing some uploads to make sure they are accepted and built
<cprov> mdz: No specific thing to verify, IMO
<mdz> debian-installer and the kernel
<cprov> mdz: okay, will do and send some result summaries, thank you 
<jordi> carlos: any news about the ooo langpacks?
<jordi> carlos: they haven't been released yet, right?
<carlos> jordi: right
<carlos> I have a meeting tomorrow with doko
<carlos> to talk about them
<carlos> jordi: did you finish the review of the email?
<jordi> carlos: that's why I'm ask
<jordi> I'm rewriting
<jordi> asking
<carlos> jordi: don't worry about that, just finish the email
<jordi> it's about what tense to use
<jordi> "will be available" or "are available" :)
<sabdfl> mdz: give me a bit of home time and then i can call to talk through blueprint
<jordi> carlos: I'm leaving now. As soon as I get OK, I'll fire that email to the lists.
<carlos> jordi: ok
<carlos> jordi: you have mine
<jordi> k
<jordi> kiko: ^
<jordi> gah, why is adept stuck in the import queue again?
<jordi> whoa
<jordi> it seems wxWidgets is moving to rosetta
<jordi> I'll confirm this tomorrow and import
<carlos> jordi: cool
<jelmer> Anyone here who is attending the bzr/hg meeting?
<kiko> jordi, something is busted with your email headers
<kiko> at least mutt doesn't want to include you when replying to group
<carlos> kiko: how's going that fast review?
<Yannig> carlos> No, I wasn't able to have jdub by irc
<Oppy> hello all
<Oppy> i have a question if anyone's up for answering it
<kiko> always
<Oppy> so on the Democracy Player project, I uploaded a .po file for Romanian days and days ago
<Oppy> it should have replaced the incomplete romanian translation
<Oppy> I was wondering if I had to re-submit it or something
<carlos> Oppy: is your launchpad id bog-tom ?
<carlos> kiko: do you know why do we get this weird filenames from Windows users? -> https://staging.launchpad.net/rosetta/imports?target=products&status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=all
<Oppy> no, its oppy
<kiko> carlos, heh. not really -- perhaps we are not handling the backslash correctly?
<Oppy> bog-tom also might have uploaded it
<carlos> kiko: well, we should not see the c:\... part of the path, I guess the browser should not send such information...
<carlos> Oppy: I don't see any request with the failure status set. When was the last time you uploaded it?
<Oppy> last week
<Oppy> thursday or friday
<Oppy> the filename was ro.po
<carlos> did you get a confirmation email?
<carlos> because If it failed, I should see it in the queue with the FAILED status
<Oppy> I didn't get a confirmation e-mail.
<Oppy> I guess I should try it again
<carlos> yes, please, so I can trace it
<carlos> first of all, where are you uploading it? (The url)
<Oppy> I just uploaded it
<Oppy> https://launchpad.net/products/democracy/trunk/+pots/democracyplayer/+upload
<carlos> Oppy: well, that's not the right URL, or at least, you should not use it unless you are the maintainer of the application
<carlos> Hmm, I see you as the owner of the template, that's why you are allowed to do it
<carlos> Oppy: dude, you uploaded the .pot file
<carlos> I see the problem
<carlos> Oppy: you are uploading the translation as messages.pot
<carlos> using the URL to upload templates and/or translations
<carlos> so we take it as a translation template and discard the translations
<carlos> (we don't have yet implemented the translation template notification)
<Oppy> ah
<carlos> you need to upload it using the ro.po filename you told me
<carlos> or even better, if you are the translator, upload it to https://launchpad.net/products/democracy/trunk/+pots/democracyplayer/ro/+upload
<Oppy> okay
<Oppy> I can upload it there
<Oppy> okay, I just did
<Oppy> thank you
<Oppy> how long should it take to be improted?
<carlos> Oppy: 10-15 minutes
<carlos> Oppy: btw, could you tell me the language that bog-tom translates into?
<carlos> the file he uploaded is not associated with any language and I don't see any clue either from the content
<carlos> http://librarian.launchpad.net/3009888/C%3A%5CDocuments%20and%20Settings%5Cbtoma%5CDesktop%5Cdefault.po
<kiko> looks like it's romanian
<Oppy> yeah, he does romanian
<Oppy> I think he got a little antsy after I uploaded the file the wrong way and tried to do it himself
<carlos> Oppy: should I link it with Romanian?
<carlos> or just discard it if you already did the upload request?
<Oppy> if it's the same, then you can just discard it
<Oppy> I don't think he's made any changes since
<Oppy> or you can discard my upload and use his instead
<Oppy> whatever is more convenient for you
<carlos> Oppy: I discarded yours and approved the other
<carlos> so you will not get the confirmation email 
<Oppy> that's fine
<Oppy> I see the changes on the main page
<Oppy> thank you
<carlos> Oppy: the import is done now
<carlos> you are welcome
<Oppy> i have one more dumb question
<Oppy> I'm trying to change the maintainer of the product to my team
<Oppy> and I don't have permission for some reason
<Oppy> despite being the admin of the product
<carlos> Oppy: it's a know bug
<carlos> you will need a launchpad admin that do it for you
<Oppy> oh
<Oppy> could you do it?
<carlos> Oppy: like kiko, SteveA, lifeless or stub
<carlos> Oppy: I don't have such permissions either
<Oppy> ah
<Oppy> kiko, you still around?
<kiko> sure
<kiko> what product?
<Oppy> cemocracy
<Oppy> *democracy
<Oppy> change the maintainer to pcf
<kiko> Oppy, done, I think
<Oppy> let me check
<Oppy> it looks good
<Oppy> thank you
<kiko> BjornT, my landing landed! yes!
<Yannig> Three members in the Occitan translation team :)*
<mdke> Yannig: you might be interested in #ubuntu-translators
<WINBALL> :)
<Yannig> mdke> Yes, I might :)
<Yannig> Thannks, I didn't know about it :(
<jordi> kiko: oh you're not the only one that tells me this
<jordi> can you identify what it is?
<kiko> hmmm, not sure.
<kiko> When it's already last-minute, no need to say it's also unplanned!
<kiko> perhaps?
<jordi> no, the header t hing
<kiko> jordi, let me take a look.
<kiko> Mail-Followup-To:
<kiko> jordi, that's the fucker
<jordi> wtf
<kiko> who is adding that header?
<jordi> not sure
<jordi> mutt I guess
<jordi> but why?
<jordi> yes, it's mutt
<jordi> my sent-mail copy has it
<jordi> I don't see anything in my muttrc
<jordi> carlos, kiko: sent
<kiko> jordi, set followup_to=no
#launchpad 2006-06-06
<jordi> set followup_to=no                      # Don't be smart about Followup-To:
<jordi> We'll see
<jordi> thanks kiko
<jordi> I wonder why it does this though
<kiko> same here
<jordi> I guess some pattern matches part of your addresses and it triggers Mail-Followup-To.
<jordi> subscribe ca twig-devel hacklabs
<jordi> woa
<jordi> "ca"
<jordi> carlos: did you upload the pledgebank pot?
<carlos> I think so, yes, I did an upload last week, let me check... (the request was done by upstream maintainer directly)
<jordi> oh ok
<jordi> I was about to mail Tim about it
<carlos> no, I did democracyplayer
<jordi> ok
<jordi> pledgebank was in the queue
<jordi> and is now imported
<jordi> so I guess you did it as well
<jordi> it's in staging too
<carlos> I approved today the French translation
<jordi> in staging, it's in the queue.
<jordi> weird.
<carlos> nothing more
<jordi> I'll mail him
<carlos> jordi: dude, pledgebank has been there since last year...
<carlos> jordi: 2005-12-14
<carlos> jordi: look at the template details
<jordi> woops
* jordi hides.
<carlos> ;-)
<jordi> nite!
<kiko> carlos, your patch looks generally good but I have some questions
<kiko> I am exausted today though
<carlos> sure
<kiko> I wonder if I can give you feedback tomorrow or..
<carlos> well, it depends on how urgent is to have it landed to open edgy
<carlos> I don't know what's the edgy status
<kiko> it's urgent
* kiko cries
<carlos> kiko: anyway, I need to leave soon
<carlos> or I will not be able to wake up tomorrow...
<kiko> same here carlos 
<stub> SteveA, spiv, jamesh: We have a call scheduled now according to my arithmetic
<jamesh> stub: didn't SteveA say 0700 UTC?
<stub> I have 0600 in my logs. Did he change it?
<jamesh> I think so
<stub> Ahh.. yes. found the update.
<jamesh> he gave a new time during the reviewer's meeting
<jamesh> reviewers' meeting, even
<SteveA> hello
<SteveA> yeah, 0700 so that malcolm can attend
<SteveA> so that's 15 mins
<malcc> SteveA: Do I call you or will you call me?
<SteveA> i'll call you
<SteveA> spiv, jamesh 
* stub turns off motorhead
<stub> Music to debug page tests too :-P
<spiv> I'm ready.
<SteveA> "if you like to gamble..."
<SteveA> spiv: i don't see your reassuring green circle-tick in skype
<jamesh> I only see a green tick for spiv ...
<spiv> SteveA: That's ok, I don't see yours either ;)
<SteveA> "you win some, you loose some, it's all the same to me"
<spiv> I see jamesh and stub just fine.
* SteveA tries the conference anyway
<stub> Ahh bite me
* stub kills esd
<SteveA> spiv: having trouble calling you
<stub> problems with sound device
<stub> :-P
<spiv> SteveA: you just turned green...
<stub> Don't invite me until I get some success with echo
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> ping me here when you're ready
<stub> I appear to have an unkillable rhythmbox process. Rebooting.
<stub> Maybe I should bite the bullet and upgrade to XP :-P
<SteveA> ewww
<SteveA> bug 33223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33223 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server should give human-friendly errors for name restrictions" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33223
<SteveA> bug 44913
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44913 in launchpad "Search string causes syntax error in full text engine" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44913
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<SteveA> carlos: i propose we have a skype call in an hour or so.
<carlos> hmm, sure, I would want to do a merge that should be cherrypicked today to prepare Rosetta for edgy
<carlos> SteveA: do you mind if we delay it until 10:00 UTC ?
<SteveA> it is fine
<carlos> ok, thanks
<fabbione> why can't i reassign bugs to "nobody"?
<spiv> fabbione: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/46847
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46847 in malone "Assigning bugs to 'Nobody' doesn't work" [Normal,Fix committed]  
<fabbione> spiv: ok, so what do we do in the meantime?
<SteveA> you wait until the rollout today
<fabbione> SteveA: ah ok.. that means assigning to you and enjoy? ;)
<SteveA> i think it means go buy a station wagon, then come back later and enjoy
<fabbione> SteveA: ehehhe
<stub> So 30-peoplemerge.txt was consistently failing for me again (4 merge attempts in a row). I refactored it to use the new test machinery and removing some of the previous attempts to fix this problem and it landed fine.
<SteveA> interesting
<SteveA> did you ever try running it on balleny by hand?
<stub> Nup
<stub> Launchpad will be going down for its regular code update in 30mins time. Estimated downtime is 10 minutes.
<carlos> stub: if you could wait, I have a merge request in pqm that should be cherrypicked
<carlos> stub: it's to prepare Rosetta for Edgy
<stub> carlos: Can we run it on staging for a day or two? I hadn't realized that opening edgy was a high enough priority to bypass the rollout procedures.
<carlos> stub: I tested it in dogfood
<carlos> stub: it's not complex
<carlos> it just point to a concrete distrorelease instead of latest distribution in development
<BjornT> SteveA: when jamesh reviewed one of my branch he commented on that i was creating a vocabulary locally in the view code, and all our other vocabularies are defined in vocabularies/. what do you think, should all our vocabularies be in one location, or is it ok to define them elsewhere if they are only to be used by a single view class?
<BjornT> i think having them in the browser code makes most sense, since that's the place where it's used and it's a very specific vocabulary which only makes sense to use on one page.
<carlos> so it's a new field in the DB and an update to one pagetemplate and a couple of portlets
<SteveA> BjornT: what does the vocabulary present?
<stub> carlos: But is it urgent?
<carlos> stub: it should be in production before Edgy is added to launchpad
<stub> carlos: So it isn't urgent as far as I'm aware. ok.
<BjornT> SteveA: a set of subscription options: "Subscribe me", "Unsubscribe Launchpad Developers", "Unsubscribe Some Other Team", etc.
<carlos> stub: Hmmm, kiko said it's urgent, aren't we adding edgy this week?
<carlos> if the answer is 'no', yes, we can wait
<carlos> SteveA: I sent the merge request already, if you want to have the meeting now, I'm ready
<SteveA> kiko was going to check with mdz about when mdz wants edgy to be opened.
<SteveA> mark is keen to not delay much at all to open edgy
<Kinnison> mdz stated that edgy will open either today or tomorrow on his tentative timeline
<SteveA> so that we don't get the same thing as opening dapper where (due to teething problems with rolling out soyuz) the opening was delayed for quite a while.
<Kinnison> Infinity has asked that whenever we open Edgy we do *NOT* provide chroots until he has time to update them with the toolchain changes for edgy
<stub> Should I delay the rollout until tomorrow then?
<SteveA> so, i'm keen on carlos' patch getting into production soon.  i think it has minimal risk of screwing things up.
<SteveA> BjornT: so, it is not a vocabulary that presents content objects or dbschemas ?
<Kinnison> We should have stuff we're going to be relying on in production for as long as possible so that we can be sure of stability :-)
<SteveA> Kinnison: i can't make sense of that sentence
<Kinnison> SteveA: I assume carlos' fix is to do with opening edgy?
<SteveA> it is to do with getting people translating the appropriate things 
<SteveA> which is relevant when opening edgy
<Kinnison> Aaah it's a UI fix?
<SteveA> in a broad sense
<carlos> Kinnison: if we open edgy with current code, translators will be drived to edgy translations (that are not yet open), the patch I did point them to dapper
<BjornT> SteveA: no, not really. the values in the vocabulary are content objects, though, teams and a person.
<carlos> Kinnison: yes, an UI fix
<Kinnison> Righty
<SteveA> BjornT: from the options above, it looks like the vocabulary exists only to make it possible to use a choice-style widget
<Kinnison> Nothing for me to worry about wrt. actually opening edgy in terms of archive etc
<BjornT> SteveA: exactly
* Kinnison nods
<SteveA> BjornT: so, i'm fine with these going in browser code, provided the vocabularies module has a clear notices about its scope being for vocabularies that are directly presenting collections of content objects or dbschemas.  and, if you move any other vocabularies that would be better in browser code into there.
<stub> ok. I'm going to abort this rollout and reschedule for tomorrow my morning - r3643 + whatever revision carlos' patch gets.
<SteveA> otherwise, put the vocabulary into the standard place, and file a bug on reorganising the vocabularies
<SteveA> stub: okay.  please mail the list about this, so everyone will know.
<stub>  Launchpad Rollout cancelled, rescheduled for tomorrow around 03:00 UTC
<carlos> stub: I will mail you the cherry pick request as soon as I get the revision number
<BjornT> SteveA: ok, i will explain the scope in the vocabularies module and see if i can move some vocabularies to browser code.
<SteveA> the point of putting similar things together is to avoid duplication of concepts and encourage reuse of code
<SteveA> but when things aren't really all that similar, then that doesn't make so much sense
<SteveA> BjornT, stub, spiv: did you print out your zope foundation agreements yet?
<carlos> SteveA: meeting time?
<SteveA> carlos: yes, i'll start up skype
<BjornT> SteveA: yes, i mailed it to Victor this morning
<SteveA> thanks bjorn
<SteveA> carlos: try kill esd
<carlos> I did it already
<carlos> ...
<stub> SteveA: printed but not mailed yet
<stub> (need to find where wifey put the envelopes)
<mvo> hello! who should I talk to for bazaar.launchpad.net?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4Ebkqh.html
<carlos> I got that error with my merge request to PQM
<carlos> and I didn't touch that test
<carlos> mvo: I guess ddaa
<SteveA> mvo: what is your question?
<mvo> carlos: ok, thanks. I'll try to talk to him then. I was wondering if it is possible for ubuntu-{members,motus} to push their branches to it
<mvo> ^-- SteveA
<mvo> SteveA: one of our contributors (glatzor) will lose his server soon and needs a new place to push his development bzr branches
<SteveA> mvo: if they are using knit format, not possible until after the next launchpad production update
<mvo> SteveA: he is using weaves AFAIK
<SteveA> but sure, the point of bazaar.launchpad.net is for people to put open source software branches on there
<SteveA> weaves will work now
<mvo> SteveA: is it somewhere documented what he has to do to push his stuff?
<SteveA> that i do not know
<mvo> SteveA: kamion gave me a hint ('bzr push sftp://$USER@bazaar.launchpad.net/~$OWNER/$PRODUCT/$BRANCHNAME' ) but it seems to be not doing the trick
<SteveA> would you mail the launchpad-users list about this?
<SteveA> david is in a meeting in london right now, but i think he'll be reading email
<SteveA> i'll make sure he sees it
<mvo> I can do this, thanks - once I found out I'll setup a wiki page
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> stub: voice call?
<BjornT> carlos: ok, that confirms it, launchpad tests are not run on commits to the zope3 tree, and it seems that i didn't have the latest version of rf when i fixed the imports.
<BjornT> carlos: please fix the failing line to read '>>> from zope.testbrowser.testing import Browser', that will make the error go away.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> hmmm, I don't have that test in my branch...
* carlos look for updates from rocketfuel
<carlos> Is there any way to prevent the creation of canonical.supermirrorsftp.tests. directory every time we run tests?
<SteveA> carlos: mail the launchpad list.  spiv would have something to say about that, i'm sure.
<SteveA> stub: ?
<SteveA> (pinging stub for voice call)
<carlos> ok
<stub> SteveA: back
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Another dumb question: is there any way to contact a translator in my team if he did not give his prefered address?
<carlos> Yannig: there is a tricky option, download a .po file that he's the last translator for and you will get his email
<Yannig> He hasn't translated anything for now :p
<Yannig> I can also wait :)
<cprov> good morning, guys
<carlos> cprov: morning
<cprov> carlos: did your rosetta tests work in mawson ?
<carlos> cprov: yes, you can kill that branch
<carlos> thanks
<cprov> carlos: congrats, we will rollout production to mawson this time, I think
<krystiann> Hi, is this the right place to ask for help at importing an OpenPGP key to launchpad.net?
<salgado> krystiann, yes!
<krystiann> wonderful. Well, i just entered my fingerprint, got an email from launchpad. in it there was just an 4 digit number, but no link to authenticate the receive of the email
<krystiann> any idea?
<salgado> krystiann, that email should be encrypted. did you decrypt it?
<krystiann> no, so i have to install some plugin for kmai,right?
<jsgotangco> im not sure if kmail goes with a gpg plugin by default
<krystiann> ok, i look for it
<krystiann> i found a howto for that at ubuntuusers.de. Thanks so far.
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<salgado> hey SteveA. if you have a minute, it'd be great if you could have a look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/48608
<stub> salgado: So why do shipit administrators need to be able to create extra orders for people? We either need to stop this, or refactor shipit to cope with multiple approved and unshipped orders.
<stub> I'm not sure of the need, as the administrator could just edit the existing order rather than create new ones (?)
<SteveA> salgado: the bug report says that we can't avoid multiple shipit requests per person bug doesn't explain why that is so
<stub> SteveA: It is described in Bug 5814 I think
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5814 in launchpad "want to know breakdown of test run time by area of development" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5814
<stub> Or not...
<salgado> it's 5812: https://launchpad.net/products/shipit/+bug/5812
<salgado> SteveA, ^
<salgado> no, that doesn't explay why either
<stub> Bug 48021
<stub> Oops... its Beer O'Clock!
<mdke> kiko-zzz: can you teach your mail server to accept my email pls?
<stub> kiko-zzz's mail server hates everyone, including kiko sometimes
<spiv> mvo: What problem are you having with bzr push to bazaar.launchpad.net?
* SteveA --> lunchtime
<mdke> stub: hehe
<mvo> spiv: I tested it for a contributor (glatzor) and it complained when I tried to push "update-manager" that it can't create a directory. but glatzor send a mail to launchpad-users about it already
<spiv> mvo: Ah ok, I'll look at launchpad-users.
<mvo> thanks!
<glatzor> thanks spiv
<doko> cprov: is there a way to grep the build logs for something and mail the results to somebody (for every build)? or do that better with some infinity magic?
<cprov> doko: yes, we will work in something like this in paris, the buildd will identify special cases and ask launchpad to mail/warn interested people
<cprov> doko: btw, what would you like to grep, for instance ?
<doko> cprov: compiler warnings
<cprov> doko: would you like to have your own regexps (per pkg) or could it be some set of pre-defined ones ?
<spiv> glatzor: I've replied to your launchpad-users message, but I can't really offer any good advice -- you look like you've done everything right.
<spiv> glatzor: it appears that it just doesn't like the SSH key you have in Launchpad.
<spiv> Or rather, it's failing to authenticate against that public key.
<glatzor> spiv: Do I need the gnupg installed on the system that I am pushing from?
<doko> cprov: compiler warnings tend to change, so maybe that's not predefined. currently I'm interested in three particular warnings; these may change in the future
<glatzor> gnupg key
<spiv> glatzor: it's not gnupg, it's ssh.
<spiv> You do need the ssh key on the system you're pushing from
<glatzor> oh. that could be the error. 
<spiv> Ah :)
<spiv> You can register multiple SSH keys in launchpad if you need to push from multiple machines.
<glatzor> spiv: can I specify the to be used ssh key with bzr?
<glatzor> e.g.: bzr -i SSH_KEY
<cprov> doko: right, good to know, will note it as a pre-requisite to be discussed in paris, thank you for the feedback.
<spiv> glatzor: bzr will use openssh, so it will use the openssh config.
<spiv> glatzor: man ssh_config
<glatzor> spiv: but I can use an alternative ssh key using the ssh command: ssh -i KEY host
<spiv> Yeah, bzr doesn't have a way to pass options to openssh that I know of.
<glatzor> spiv: but thanks so far.
<spiv> You could add two lines like this to your ~/.ssh/config though:
<spiv> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<glatzor> I will try it immediately
<spiv>     IdentityFile path/to/KEY
<glatzor> ah. fine
<spiv> You could also add:
<spiv>     User glatzor
<spiv> To save you from needing to put "glatzor@" in the push URL :)
<spiv> The openssh config file has lots of handy options :)
<kiko> hello hello
<kiko> cprov, I have a review for you
<cprov> kiko: good, mail me and/or lp-reviews, thank you
<kiko> will do
<carlos> kiko: I have PoMsgSetPage without test failures and, I think, with everything in place (finally)
<carlos> kiko: I'm going to ask a second review
<spiv> glatzor: let me know how it goes
<kiko> carlos, UNBELIEVABLE :)
<kiko> cprov, sent 3 reviews
<spiv> glatzor: (I'm the developer responsible for the SFTP server, so I'm keen to make sure it actually works for people...)
<glatzor> spiv: sebi@sebi-mac:~/Desktop/Entwicklung/podiff/sebi$ bzr push --create-prefix sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glatzor/podiff/main
<glatzor> Enter passphrase for key '/home/sebi/dsa-launchpad':
<glatzor> 0 revision(s) pushed.
<spiv> "0 revisions(s) pushed." is a bug in bzr, I think -- looks like that worked.
<spiv> Sometime in the next day (probably the next few hours?) it should get mirrored.
<glatzor> spiv: so my changes will always have a lag of some hours?
<spiv> glatzor: at the moment, yes :(
<spiv> glatzor: we're working on making that much better
<glatzor> better than nothing. thanks
<spiv> glatzor: You're welcome, glad I could help.
<glatzor> and thanks for the hint with the the ssh config
<sabdf1> Happy Worldwide Soyuz Appreciation Day, everybody
* Kinnison grins sabdf1 
<ruffneck> is there already 5.x ?
<kiko> hey BjornT 
<kiko> you know the mark_task thing you use in database/bug.py?
<kiko> I want to use it for Person
* carlos -> out
<kiko> where do I put it and what should I name it?
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> SteveA, ping?
<kiko> lifeless, ping?
<SteveA> hi kiko
<SteveA> wassup?
<kiko> you got hatemail
<kiko> but see my q above to BjornT 
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<kiko> on the phone
<SteveA> kiko: answer to mark_task is that we don't need it
<kiko> oh
<SteveA> there's a standard zope api for this now
<SteveA> i'll find it, 2 secs
<kiko> yay!
<BjornT> kiko, SteveA: alsoProvides
<SteveA> indeed
<SteveA>  from zope.interface import alsoProvides
<kiko> I love you guys
<kiko> let me use that nonsense now
<lifeless> kiko: hi
<lifeless> whats up?
<kiko> lifeless, need a script run on production, but hang on until I finish this phone call.
<SteveA> kiko: you have lovemail
<lifeless> kiko: I'm leaving Marks in 3 minutes.
<lifeless> (not joking, we have a hard deadline to vacate)
<kiko> lifeless, where are you going?
<lifeless> kiko: I will check in from the hotel.
<kiko> ok fine
<kiko> will expect you
<SteveA> salgado: around?
<kiko> SteveA, he'll be back in a moment
<SteveA> cool, i'll grab a cup of tea
* bradb gets all his xmlrpc error handling tests to pass, goes for lunch
* bradb &
<salgado> SteveA, yo
<SteveA> salgado: can we do a voice call?
<salgado> SteveA, sure. skype or phone?
<SteveA> skype please
<mdz> kiko-fud: morning
<SteveA> good morning mdz
<SteveA> how are you?
<lifeless> kiko-fud: hi
<mdz> SteveA: I am well, and yourself?
<SteveA> radiant, sir.  radiant!
<lifeless> mdz: morning!
<lifeless> mdz: are you still in London ?
<lifeless> kiko-fud: I need to go soon. What is it you need?
<lifeless> SteveA: if you are on the phone to salgado, please have salgado ping kiko physically.
<SteveA> i am
* SteveA asks salgado
<salgado> lifeless, are you going to be around for a few more minutes
<SteveA> lifeless: kiko is out of the office at lunch
<lifeless> salgado: only fore a few more
<lifeless> 10-25 tops
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> 10-15
<mdz> lifeless: I am not
<SteveA> lifeless: i can use my production access to do this thing for salgado later
<salgado> lifeless, okay, we (me, kiko and SteveA) are going to sort it out later
<lifeless> SteveA: great, no problem then.
<SteveA> in stereo
<salgado> lifeless, thanks for pinging me
<SteveA> enjoy your evening
<lifeless> will do :)
<lifeless> ok, I should go. tchau
<zerokarmaleft> how can i look at the changelog history for a package?
<kiko> zerokarmaleft, normally looking at /distros/ubuntu/+source/packagename
<kiko> oh, the changelog? sorry I missed that
<kiko> look at a specific version
<kiko> IIRC it includes a link
<zerokarmaleft> well, i'm looking for the first kernel that applied the prism54_softmac patch
<zerokarmaleft> a paginated view of the changelog texts like packages.debian.org would be really nice
<zerokarmaleft> one page of changelogs for the last 25 revisions or something
<zerokarmaleft> kiko, i don't see any changelog information on specific versions unless i d/l the diff
<kiko> hmmm.
<zerokarmaleft> do i need maintainer permissions or something?
<kiko> zerokarmaleft, what package are you looking at?
<zerokarmaleft> linux-source-2.6.15
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/linux-source-2.6.15
<kiko> zerokarmaleft, click on Change Log
<kiko> oh
<kiko> that's no good
<zerokarmaleft> there is no Change Log link
<kiko> there is on the LHS
<kiko> but it is hidden
<kiko> between HCT Status and View Builds
<zerokarmaleft> superb
<kiko> and yet not
<zerokarmaleft> shall i file a bug?
<highvoltage> hi there. is ubiquity open for translation in launchpad yet?
<kiko> zerokarmaleft, good question. what you /want/ to see there is the full changelog, right? yeah, worth a bug
<kiko> cprov, ping?
<cprov> kiko: pong
<zerokarmaleft> kiko: yes...ideally i'd like to be able to *search* changelogs
<zerokarmaleft> but if i can get a laundry list of them on one page and use a browser to search the text that'd be fine also
<kiko> cprov, do we need to the rollout to open edgy?
<kiko> zerokarmaleft, okay, both are possible -- file the bug.
<zerokarmaleft> right on
<cprov> kiko: I can rollout only drescher, maybe rosetta guys need
<kiko> ah, you're right.
<kiko> cprov, so I have asked SteveA to book us tomorrow morning first thing to deal with opening edgy with stub
<cprov> kiko: did you sort some time with mdz as well ?
<kiko> cprov, yes.
<cprov> kiko:fine, shoudl we start earlier ? 
<kiko> cprov, well, the main thing I see is that the backup of the DB will take a while to do
<cprov> kiko: backup could be started now, soyuz land is frozen
<kiko> cprov, stub is not awake.
<SteveA> i'll ask him to do one in the morning
<cprov> kiko: not NOW, but as soon as stub wake up
<kiko> cprov, that will take some 6h
<SteveA> cprov: i'll be talking with stub about this in the morning.
<kiko> (stub waking up)
<cprov> kiko: best thing would be stop queu processing on dresher, to be sure nothing change
<kiko> cprov, check with mdz what time is convenient for that.
<cprov> kiko: ok
<SteveA> kiko, cprov: i'm going into "make dinner" mode.  mail me if something comes up about this before tomorrow.
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> ah SteveA 
<SteveA> taip?
<kiko> SteveA, proposed sprint dates the revenge r=stevea?
<cprov> SteveA: okay, thanks
<kiko> salgado, do you have time for some DB cleanup review?
<salgado> db cleanup?
<kiko> removing XXXs basically
<kiko> and making it go faster
<kiko> good stuff!
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filemWoGWY.html
<salgado> kiko,  is this alsoProvides() thing something new in zope3.2?
<kiko> apparently, salgado 
<kiko> BjornT and SteveA endorse its use
<kiko> and the tests don't fail
<kiko> so...
<salgado> is there a test for BugTracker.watches? (I remember somebody saying that the orderBy doesn't work on a MultipleJoin)
<kiko> a) there is a test in bugwatch.txt and b) I fixed that bug last week, remember?
<salgado> last week? I barely remember things that happened yesterday
<kiko> time to cut down on the dope
<SteveA> bradb: hi
<SteveA> bradb: just saw that Nobody-assignment in the email interface landed in RF
<SteveA> bradb: i suggest mailing stub cc launchpad list to get it into tomorrow's rollout
<kiko> SteveA, it's not really really urgent if the UI works though
#launchpad 2006-06-07
<bradb> SteveA: yeah, it's not really important enough to bug stub, IMHO
<elmo> bradb: how do you delete attachments in malone?
<jamesh> spiv: ping?
<spiv> jamesh: pong
<spiv> I'm just starting skype :)
<bradb> elmo: attachments can't be deleted, unfortunately. bug 48771.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48771 in malone "It should be possible to delete attachments" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48771
<BenC> what might be the problem with an attachment in malone that isn't hyperlinked (meaning it shows it, but there's no way to get it)
<BenC> I can privmsg the bug url to a dev, but not in channel (private bug)
<bradb> BenC: are you saying that attachment title isn't hyperlinked in the bug attachments portlet on the RHS?
<bradb> s/that/the/
<bradb> BenC: you can privmsg me the url if you don't mind first sub'ing me to the bug report so i can view it
<BenC> sorry, I had to leave
<stub> bradb: The attachment isn't hyperlinked because elmo requested I remove the file.
<stub> (If there is a bug here, it is that we need a (deleted) flag or something when rendering expired or deleted librarian files)
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 20 minutes for its regular code update. Estimated down time is 10 minutes.
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> stub: hello
<sivang> morning all
<SteveA> hi sivan
<stub> SteveA: Hi
* SteveA thinks hard in the direction of stub
<carlos> stub: where you able to do the production update?
<stub> carlos: Yes, as per the mailing list email and wiki page updates.
<carlos> hmm, I didn't see the mail in the mailing list
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks!
<SteveA> carlos: subscribe to the production status wiki page
<carlos> yeah, good idea...
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<carlos> BjornT: would you have time today to have a skype call about the desing of https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/44214 ?
<carlos> salgado told me that he's a bit busy but that would try to do it if you are not available
<stub> BjornT: Did you send me a reminder email telling me about something important to do after rollout? If so, I've lost it ;)
<stub> Ahh... found it.
<SteveA> carlos: i updated the description of bug 44214 to say "bug 41653" rather than "#41653"
<SteveA> the latter isn't auto-linked
<SteveA> i wonder if it should be
<carlos> SteveA: ok, thanks
<stub> Should be - I tend to use that form ;)
<sivang> hey stub , SteveA , carlos 
<SteveA> someone who cares should file a bug then :-)
<carlos> sivang: hi!
<SteveA> i think it is a bit permissive to autolink on #1234
<SteveA> because that means  "number 1234"
<stub> Oh... not just that. That would suck.
<SteveA> do we number anything else?
<BjornT> carlos: sure. maybe in an hour?
<stub> Bug #1234
<SteveA> that will work
<carlos> BjornT: ok
<carlos> 09:15 UTC ?
<BjornT> yeah, that'll be fine
<carlos> BjornT: ok, thanks
<mdke> my mail software doesn't allow filtering on reply-to, only sender/subject/recipient. Is there another easy way I can filter bugmail?
<SteveA> not really.  what is your mail software?
<mdke> SteveA: I dunno, it is what is provided by the control panel on the hosting I have. I will learn procmail and see if I can use that
<lifeless> spiv: does os.listdir use readdir ?
<Kinnison> BjornT: Do products not have the same subscribe/unsubscribe as packages for bugs?
<BjornT> Kinnison: not quite. a package can have any number of bug contacts, while a product can have only one.
<Kinnison> Mmm, this kinda sucks
<Kinnison> Was there a reason for not adding it to products too, or was it just never asked for?
<BjornT> i'm not sure why it was done this way, you have to ask bradb about it.
<Kinnison> Okay, thanks
<siretart> is launchpad able to mirror 'knit' branches?
<Kinnison> spiv: ^^^
<carlos> BjornT: meeting time?
<carlos> BjornT: if you need more time, feel free to delay it
<Kinnison> carlos: So are we ready to open edgy as far as rosetta is concerned?
<carlos> Kinnison: yeah, from the UI part, we are ready. The translations imports can be handled later
<BjornT> carlos: i'm ready. what's your skype handle?
<carlos> carlospm_1
<Kinnison> carlos: right
<Keybuk> how often are archives mirrored from sftp to http (bazaar.lp.net)
<glatzor> Keybuk: once a day - I think
<mdz> kiko: awake?
<Kinnison> mdz: Judging by previous days I'd say we're not due kiko for between 1h and 2h
<mdz> I wouldn't be surprised if he showed up early to prepare for opening edgy
<Kinnison> That's a good point
<SteveA> kiko mentioned 1200 UTC to me last night
<Kinnison> So in 1h45m ?
<SteveA> yes
* Kinnison glares at bzr. Go. More. QUICKLY!
* Kinnison must admit, bzr+knit+shared-repo == much much faster
* Kinnison hugs it
<tortho> FYI: Since we didn't find any good answers to it, and it has been discussed here before, From the norwegian translators: Bug #48799:
* Kinnison pops to grab lunch before the grand opening
<spiv> lifeless: yes, os.listdir on posix uses readdir
<spiv> siretart, Kinnison: launchpad should be able to mirror knit branches as of the rollout earlier today.
<Kinnison> Cool
<Keybuk> Is ddaa at the London sprint?
<lifeless> yes
<Keybuk> can be be summoned briefly
<spiv> Keybuk, ddaa: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/48813
<lifeless> Keybuk: summoned
<cprov> stub: ping
<stub> cprov: pong
<lifeless> Keybuk: actually, hes rather focusde. can I realy ?
<lifeless> s/realy/relay
<cprov> stub: do we have a production DB backup for today (open edgy task) ?
<stub> There is one running right now... and the last one was...
* stub checks
<stub> Around 01:00 UTC
<Keybuk> lifeless: would like a vague answer as to whether that bug is possible to fix quickly or not
<lifeless> yes, I thought there was one already open. If spiv has time to do the relevant hack - we've discussed it already - then it should be fine. Spiv can you chat with SteveA about timing for this ?
<cprov> stub: uhm the 01AM would be enough
<lifeless> we should not poll all hosted branches everytime.
<kiko> morning!
<lifeless> we have machinery to set an arbitrary interval already.
<kiko> hello cprov 
<kiko> hello stub 
<kiko> hello mdz
<stub> kiko: 'ello
* kiko pokes spiv 
<stub> Whee... more lightening
<stub> If I disappear, the power has gone out ;)
<kiko> how's it going out east?
<cprov> kiko: hello
<stub> Getting into the cool thunderstorm season. Great view from up here ;)
<lifeless> ack after lunch
<kiko> cprov, so are we waiting for a backup to push the button?
<cprov> kiko: kind of, we have the 1AM one, but since stub has started another one, let's wait it to finish
<cprov> kiko: I'm sorting archive backup with Kinnison
<kiko> all right. coolio
<stub> Its done
<kiko> rockon
<kiko> spiv, ping?
<spiv> kiko: pong
<spiv> lifeless: sure, I'll do that.
<kiko> spiv!
<spiv> kiko!
<spiv> What's up? :)
<kiko> spiv, on a scale from 1-10, how likely am I to get an email about this dotted prejoin business? :)
<spiv> How long are you prepared to wait? ;)
<spiv> I'll take a look now.
<kiko> thanks!
<kiko> spiv, I have improved the tests and they guarantee sanity! yay!
* bradb wakes up
* carlos -> lunch
<bradb> Kinnison: In retrospect, it may have been a mistake to allow only one bug contact for product/distro, because it would seem to make it very hard for non-core-team users to follow bug activity, in many cases.
<bradb> Kinnison: what product do you want to be a bug contact for? i'm curious to see its configuration.
<spiv> kiko: sent
<kiko> spiv, is it good news or bad news?
<spiv> kiko: good, I hope.  I have a suggestion about _prejoinOne that I hope you like.
<kiko> spiv, I have factored cache.clear() and the assert == 0s into a function, which avoids some of the repetition and makes clear that yes the repetition was accidental :-/
<kiko> spiv, your suggestion is excellent but I will need to butcher the entire method to do it, and you want me to stop straying from upstream. should I do it anyway, or should I limit its impact?
<spiv> You could limit it to just dealing with the prejoin bits.
<spiv> I think I'd lean towards limiting it, but I'm not sure.
<spiv> I guess it depends on how much cleaner it would be if you butchered the entire method.
<spiv> If it was sufficiently beautiful, perhaps rewriting changes made in upstream to use our newer code wouldn't be so painful.
<kiko> spiv, I'll consider that carefully then
<spiv> Or perhaps it would be horribly difficult... but wasn't his function originally fairly simple before we added this prejoin business?
<spiv> s/his/this/
<kiko> I can't remember
<kiko> spiv, however, your suggestion is somewhat limited by the fact that it doesn't take into account the fact that current_class and current_table need to mutate
<spiv> Like 15 lines or something that suddenly turned into 100.
<kiko> but perhaps I can supply them to addPrejoin()
<spiv> kiko: They'd be state on the queryBuilder object.
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I think that'd be bad
<kiko> well, unless we /did/ limit its use
<spiv> Hmm, perhaps.
<kiko> because you always want to reset back to the original class
<spiv> Ah, right.
<kiko> but I think we can manage well enough in the loop
<spiv> Yeah, when I wrote that sketch I was just thinking of the limited problem.
<kiko> so I'll take that into consideration. when working on SO I always find it hard to balance between rewriting the goddamned thing and doing what I need to do
<spiv> It was a bit of a "this proof is left as an exercise for the reader" kind of review ;)
<spiv> Yeah.
<kiko> heh
<kiko> okay I'll improve it
<spiv> I'd lean towards the path of spending less effort.
<kiko> but apparently testing it on LP has shown a bug in it! I am fascinated
<spiv> I'm really happy to see that prejoin code somewhat factored out of that function, btw.  It was getting crazy...
<kiko> I just discovered I need to normalize the prejoins
<kiko> because if you do
<kiko>             prejoins=["potemplate", "language", "latestsubmission",
<kiko>                       "potemplate.sourcepackagename",
<kiko>                       "latestsubmission.person"] ,
<kiko> then it fucks up by joining twice on latestsubmission and potemplate
<spiv> Whee!
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> that idea about the QueryBuilder
<kiko> it is pure genius :)
<kiko> hmmmm
<spiv> What about ["foo.owner", "bar.owner"] , i.e. two different dotted prejoins onto Person, did you have a test for that already?
<kiko> no, haven't tested that either
<kiko> should work as long as the renaming works though
<spiv> Oh, crazy idea: use sqlobject's sqlbuilder ;)
* kiko runs away from spiv
<spiv> Yeah, I agree it *should*... can't hurt to be sure we didn't miss something :)
<Kinnison> bradb: launchpad-publisher
<kiko> oh-oh
<kiko> spiv, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileTekw4O.html
<spiv> I think my eyes are bleeding.
<kiko> stub, do you know how we should reformat https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileTekw4O.html to actually work?
<kiko> spiv, I think I hit a speedbump
<kiko> it appears that we can't mix inner and outer joins?
<spiv> kiko: maybe we need to use parens?
<kiko> spiv, can you explain further? you mean subqueries?
<cprov> salgado: ping
<spiv> "A JOIN clause combines two FROM items. Use parentheses if necessary to determine the order of nesting. In the absence of parentheses, JOINs nest left-to-right."
<salgado> cprov, pong
<cprov> salgado: do you have any idea about how mirror stuff will get affected by open edgy ?
<lifeless> Keybuk: I am here now
<salgado> cprov, it's designed to Just Work
<salgado> cprov, but we'll see if that happens in practice after edgy opens
<cprov> salgado: perfect, dude, thank you. keep your eyes on it and let me know if the procedure to open edgy can do something to help you in this land
<stub> salgado: How often should it be running? I think it is currently scheduled to run daily.
<salgado> cprov, thanks for asking, but I think all we can do is wait until the mirrors start mirroring edgy
<cprov> salgado: right, let's watch it 
<salgado> stub, I think daily should be okay for now. maybe later we can make it run more often
<mdz> morning
<cprov> mdz: morning, publishing edgy
<cprov> mdz: when can you come around to __sign___ the archive results ?
<mdz> cprov: sign?
<cprov> mdz: check 
<mdz> cprov: I'm here now
<Kinnison> Publisher is almost finished
<cprov> mdz: then check archive in drecher, if you can  
<mdz> cprov: did you make a hardlink backup I can compare against?
<Kinnison> Yes I did
<Kinnison> in .../ubuntu-archive-backup
<bradb> Kinnison: Interesting (re: launchpad-publisher) team. Is it an option for you to set up a team for this product? Then add mdz, you, etc.? Then you could all get email about it (no need for a mailing list.)
<Kinnison> A team would do, but then individuals couldn't unsub from bugs
<bradb> Kinnison: Indeed, though that bug remains even if more than one person can be a product bug contact.
<Kinnison> bradb: I thought the bug contact could unsubscribe if they wanted
<Kinnison> bradb: I want the same sort of behaviour as package subscriptions
<Kinnison> mdz: It's ready for checking
<Kinnison> s'just removing dists.old
<mdz> cprov: edgy is missing the Task extraoverrides
<bradb> Kinnison: You can't unsubscribe from package bugs anymore either. Package contact subscriptions are now looked up at bugmail delivery time, not "explicitly" created at filebug time.
<Kinnison> mdz: Right, cron.germinate probably hasn't built them yet
* Kinnison investigates
<mdz> cprov: and main/*installer*
<Kinnison> mdz: yep, those need copying in, I knew that and I'm not sure how we should automate it in the future
<cprov> mdz: uhm ..
<bradb> Kinnison: maybe ping me later to discuss this further when you're less busy?
<Kinnison> bradb: sure, that'd be cool
<bradb> thanks
<Kinnison> mdz: Germinate running
<Kamion> Kinnison: you need to change cron.germinate to say suite=edgy
<Kamion> at the moment it's working on dapper
<Kinnison> Kamion: poo
<Kinnison> Kamion: thanks
<Kamion> Contents needs to be copied in too
<mdz> the dist-upgrader stuff is missing too, though perhaps that's not a bug
<Kamion> unless that'll get rebuilt automaticaly
<Kamion> +k
<Kamion> damn, +l. I'll stop now.
<mdz> Kamion: I think it's uploaded pre-built
<Kamion> I meant Contents
<Kinnison> Contents will be copied and/or generated soon
<Kinnison> mdz: Right, I'm ready to re-run the publisher to see if the germinate did the right thing
<Kinnison> running
<Kamion> oh, er, wonder what it'll have done with xubuntu seeds
* Kamion tries to ssh slooooooowly into rookery
<kiko> please mind the gap
<Kamion> xubuntu seeds will be b0rken
<Kamion> sorry about that, I can fix it, give me a minute
<Kinnison> Kamion: it's already running, but it won't reach the override generation phase for a few minutes
<Kinnison> Kamion: not that cron.germinate would run in time
* Kinnison sighs
<Kamion> I can't pull from jani until the SM gets round to pulling the seeds, but that's ok, I just branched xubuntu-dapper to xubuntu-edgy
<Kamion> ... however, it seems to have worked anyway, I guess it reused the old dapper files when germinate failed
<Kamion> so we're actually ok
<cprov> salgado: don't we use a field validator for email addresses yet ? 
<cprov> salgado: instead of simple TextLine. Do you think it's worth to have ?
<cprov> salgado: i know that we have high-level validation for that, but right no I need to map an address that isn't stored in EmailAddress table
<salgado> cprov, the interface for IEmailAddress.email is bogus. IIRC, all forms that expect an email address do the validation manually
<salgado> so, yes, a custom field for email addresses would probably be a good idea, but we'd also need to switch some pages to use GeneralFormView
<cprov> salgado: uhm, what do you think about writing a EmailAddress field validator ? would you also use it in FOAF ?
<salgado> yes, it'd be useful, definitely
<kiko> spiv, I am completely and absolutely fucked.
<kiko> I will need to produce a query ordering thingifier
<salgado> cprov, but I don't see why do you want it
<cprov> salgado: yes, maybe fixing the callsites will be overkill, but at least we can reuse it for new forms, which would use GFV anyway, thanks for the oppinion, I will write it 
<cprov> salgado: DistroRelease.changeslist tweak via distrorelease/+admin
<salgado> cprov, but aren't you going to need to create a special schema in order to have an emailaddress field on that page?
<cprov> salgado: don't know if we can model it using EmailAddress, it doesn't need hig level validation 
<stub> kiko: Sounds like you have been belting at SQLObject with a hammer to keep the rusty old thing running and it finally exploded.
<salgado> cprov, I don't see what you mean
<BjornT> anyone up for a trivial review?
<cprov> salgado: I mean validation cycle compared with what we have for personal email addresses
<kiko> stub, I appreciate your support
<kiko> a query ordering thingamajingifier
<stub> heh... I just noticed on that my web host provider has switched to Ubuntu ;)
<cprov> salgado: don't know if we have plans to model maillistings in LP and how we would do it. the point is we can't simply check "user@url"
<stub> cprov, salgado: http://www.stuartbishop.net/Software/EmailAddress/index.html will do the validation heavy lifting
<stub> (I think(
<stub> )
<salgado> cprov, what other checks do we need to do?
<cprov> stub: you rock ! do you think we can create a field validator based on it ?
<cprov> salgado: that's the point, right now, we can't do anything to certify it's a real maillisting and people are listening it
<stub> cprov: It might be strict enough. If not, it would be a start.
<cprov> salgado: even checking user@host we mail be sending email to an non-existent maillisting
<salgado> cprov, but checking that a given email is for an existing mailing list involves at least sending one email and receiving a response, doesn't it?
<stub> We can't confirm that the address is deliverable though without sending an email and catching bounces, and we can't confirm that anyone actually monitors that mailbox and it is not a spam honeypot or anything
<salgado> this sounds like you need a LoginToken-style workflow
<salgado> like the one we do to add new email addresses for people/teams
<cprov> however, I'll continue with the field validator, it's an admin page, people will take care, later we can thing in a login-token extension
<salgado> what is your field validator going to do, exactly?
<cprov> salgado: yes, we may think about this at somepoint 
<cprov> salgado: just check if the email address sintaxe is correct
<salgado> well, AFAIK, the rules for inserting an email address in the database are pretty strict. I'm not sure if the fact that it's inserted using an admin interface is enough for us to alleviate these rules
<cprov> salgado: stub's code looks sane for doing this
<cprov> salgado: you're right, it's not, but anyway it's not in EA table yet ;)
<salgado> eh? that email address will go in a separate table?
<cprov> salgado: and current EA is only refered by Person table
<matsubara> cprov: fwiw, we've been using validators/email.py for simple syntax checking
<cprov> salgado: yes, I told you the text field, IDistroRelease.changeslist
<hub> how do I unsubscribe from a bug I am notified because of dupliactes...
<salgado> cprov, that doesn't mean much. I thought it'd be a reference to the EmailAddress table
<hub> I get spammed several times a day and this is driving me nuts
<salgado> but it looks like it's a text column?
<cprov> salgado: yes, it still being a text field, which I pointed as an unreliable wy to solve the problem ;)
<bradb> hub: You can't, atm, unfortunately. Just curious, why are you interested in being subscribed to the duplicate, but not to the dupe target?
<salgado> cprov, well, if that's the case then all you need to do is to specify a constraint on IDistroRelease.changeslist's definition
<cprov> salgado: uhm .. we already have that validator, I forgot about it, it's used in logintoken
<hub> bradb: I don't even know what the duplicate is, and I think I got subscribed to the duplicate because I'm upstream on the package where the bug orignally is reported in
<carlos> hub: hmm, you would need to wait for bradb to answer you, but I just tried unsubscribing me from the duplicate bug and seems like I'm still subscribed, so seems like the fact that you cannot subscribe it's a bug
<ajmitch> bradb: a bug may be marked duplicate later on
<cprov> salgado: Text(..,constraint=valid_email,...) should work
<carlos> oh, bradb already answered ;-)
<hub> bradb:  that bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libgnomeprint/+bug/34112
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34112 in libgnomeprint "gnome programs don't respect ~/.cups/lpoptions" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<hub> bradb: I'm in "also notified"
* bradb looks
<Kinnison> mdz: Cleaning up the old dists, Do you want to take a quick look?
<hub> and can't remove myself
<carlos> bradb: I guess we should be removed from it when we remove our subscription to the duplicated bug
<hub> no
<hub> we should be able to get unotified on that bug too
<hub> this bug as something like 20 dupes
<hub> and I don't know which one is mine
<bradb> indeed, there are too many to look through
<carlos> hub: it makes no sense to be unsubscribed from the main bug and stay subscribed to the duplicate one. The duplicate one should not get any activity
<Kinnison> mdz: Once you're happy we can turn things on again :-)
<carlos> hub: oh, I see your point
<hub> carlos: it makes no sense to not not be able to unsubscribe from anyuthing
<carlos> hub: sorry, I misunderstood you
<hub> carlos: I call that SPAM
<hub> carlos: in fact it is easier for me to hunt down a LP developer than to hunt down the duplicate on that one
<hub> bradb: fear, I'm only 2 hours away 
<hub> :-)
<hub> bradb: I know where you live :-)
* hub is KIDDING
<bradb> heh
<bradb> hub: I can see why this is causing you, and others, grief. I'll need some time to think about how to address it.
<carlos> hub: yeah, I didn't get your point, I thought you wanted to stay subscribed to the duplicated one
<hub> ok
<hub> bradb: bonus point: provide a direct link in the message "unsubscribe from this"
<hub> bradb: with a way that it does not get caught by spamassassin
<hub> bradb: just for the hacking value :-)
<hub> then I'll owe you beer
<bradb> yeah, that's a nice idea
<Kamion> Kinnison: xubuntu-desktop tasks did end up wrong in the end
<bradb> can you file a bug about being able to unsub from the "also notified" list?
<bradb> hub ^^
<hub> okay then
<bradb> thanks
<hub> and then I'll get spammed again ;-)
<Kamion> Kinnison: I have a feeling they've ended up as copies of corresponding edubuntu-* tasks
<Kamion> I'm pretty sure that'll get cleaned up automatically next cron.germinate/cron.daily runs though
<Kinnison> cool
<Kamion> I'd understand if mdz wanted to make sure though
<Kamion> the rest of diff -ru dists/{dapper,edgy} looks ok to me
<hub> what distribution or whatever shoudl I use?
<bradb> hub: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+filebug
<Kamion> hub: /products/malone
<hub> there is no launchpad / malone
<hub> great
<mdz> Kinnison: looking
<Kinnison> mdz: thanks
<mdz> Kamion: btw, ~kiko/bin/compare-archives is the latest version of the somewhat smarter comparison tool
<hub> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/48862
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48862 in malone "Can not unsubscribe from a bug when "Also Notified"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<mdz> Kinnison: all of the old Release.gpg have been re-signed (hoary, etc.)
<hub> no offense guys, but UI-wise, I give a good D
<hub> to not give a F
<bradb> hub: No offense taken, and bug reports welcome.
<kiko> spiv, stub: SUCCESS!
<kiko> YES!
<hub> bradb: well, I have a few weeks of filing
<hub> then
<Kinnison> mdz: very odd
<hub> bradb: and I'm currenly busy with *paid* work
<bradb> hub: I understand fully. Just noting that it's much more likely that the specific issues you encounter will be fixed if you or somebody else reports them.
<hub> I know that
<hub> that's why I filed to bugs, but at the same time I found 4 more to file
<Kamion> mdz: kewl
<hub> so I don't really want an exponential progression of bugs to file
<bradb> Maybe one day soon Launchpad can have an Edgy style development process. :)
<Kinnison> mdz: Is it causing an issue?
<mdz> Kinnison: I haven't checked the signatures, but have no reason to believe so
<Kamion> somewhat smarter but a hell of a lot slower. urk.
<mdz> Kamion: longer runtime, less time reviewing the output :-)
<kiko> hah
<kiko> HAH!
<hub> bradb: maybe
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileuUCO5b.html
<kiko> I KILL YOU
<hub> bradb: since I don't know python, I'll be useless
<kiko> stub, how horrible is that query going to be?
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileuUCO5b.html
<Kinnison> mdz: D'you want us to turn on the pipeline then?
<mdz> Kinnison: is there anything in the queue?
<mdz> would be nice to run a test upload through it
<Kamion> the queue is staying disabled until glibc/gcc land anyway, I'm tol
<Kamion> told
<Kamion> we could run something non-C through
<Kinnison> We can run a source through
<Kinnison> there're no chroots
<Kinnison> Until infinity supplies us with chroots we're not turning binaries on
<Kinnison> (his request)
<mdz> Kinnison: how about a trivial upload of a package which is modified in ubuntu anyway?
<mdz> er, hmm
<mdz> if there are no chroots, we can neither test nor do useful work
<mdz> why delay that?
<Kamion> Keybuk/jbailey want to start building the world with the new toolchain
<Kinnison> The delay is, afaict, jbailey owes infinity a new glibc
<mdz> Kinnison: but we'll need to build that
<Keybuk> Kamion: waiting on a new libc from jbailey to test on my i386
* Kinnison doesn't claim to understand infinity's motives, but he instructed me to hold off.
<Keybuk> and then we need new gcc and gcj from doko
<Keybuk> and then we need infinity to be awake to make chroots and feed the buildds some hamsters
<mdz> Kinnison: I don't see the point in rolling this out without creating chroots...what will happen with uploads? source will be published and just never built?
<Kinnison> indeed
<Kinnison> once the chroots turn up the builds will happen
<Keybuk> mdz: we've turned off the upload processor
<mdz> Keybuk: but we want to turn that back on
<Keybuk> no, we don't
<Keybuk> otherwise somebody will start uploading crap to edgy
<Keybuk> and then we'll have to have all of it rebuilt again once the new toolchain is in
<mdz> Keybuk: no builds will happen
<mdz> Kinnison: so all you're asking is whether to re-enable pushing to the mirrors?
<Keybuk> true, but this way the buildds don't need to be on manual or anything
<mdz> Kinnison: if so, sure
<Kamion> infinity will have to be very careful about sucking from the firehose if the whole queue comes back on
<stub> kiko: You appear to be joining POTemplate about three times with exactly the same criteria.
<stub> kiko: If we are going to start to join more than 6 tables I'm going to need to tweak some PostgreSQL config to keep the query optimizer working well.
<Keybuk> scary gnome people were talking about starting the war-uploader
<Kinnison> Right, so I'll turn cron.daily back on, but not the buildd sequencer or the upload processor
<Kinnison> Okay cron.daily and cron.germinate are reenabled
<Keybuk> we can re-enable the security upload processor, right?
<Kinnison> Umm, *ponder*
<Kinnison> Should be able to, yes
<kiko> stub, well, the POTemplate duplication is a bug
<Keybuk> ok
* bradb & # shower && lunch
<Kinnison> Keybuk: security queue is alive
<Kinnison> stub: any chance that the statistician will run soon?
<kiko> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file62ZUoL.html
<kiko> stub, look better now?
<Kinnison> stub: otherwise LP claims edgy is empty
<salgado> stub, I just commented on https://launchpad.net/products/shipit/+bug/5812/ explaining what I discussed with SteveA yesterday. can you check if that's okay?
<kiko> stub's in high demand
<Keybuk> stub: does my bum look big in this?
<stub> Kinnison: It will kick in tomorrow I think. You need it run earlier?
<Kinnison> stub: ideally, currently LP thinks edgy is empty
<Kinnison> stub: which makes for bad looking /distros/ubuntu/edgy
<stub> kiko: There is still a spurious POTemplate join in there.
<stub> FROM POTemplate, POFile JOIN POTemplate AS _prejoin0 ON _prejoin0.id = POFile.potemplate ... WHERE ... AND POfile.potemplate = POTemplate.id
<carlos> stub: do you think this restriction makes sense?: 'posubmission_can_be_selected' UNIQUE, btree (pomsgset, pluralform, id)
<carlos> I think it makes no sense at all, the id is going to be unique anyway...
<carlos> sorry, forget what I said
* carlos pokes himself
<stub> Kinnison: Running now
<Kinnison> stub: thanks
* carlos wonders what 'posubmission_can_be_selected' means...
<Keybuk> I'd guess it means taht the PO submission can be selected
<stub> carlos: it is required so another table can refer to those columns using a foreign key
<carlos> stub: Oh, I see
<Keybuk> where did the stuff in dapper-updates go?
<Keybuk> is that copied into edgy?
<Keybuk> or is edgy == dapper ?
<Kinnison> The decision made in conjunction with some distro team members was that when initialising a new release, you only copy the release pocket, not -updates or -security
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> what's proposed, btw?
<Keybuk> that's a new pocket to me
<Kinnison> proposed-updates
<Kinnison> the idea being you could put stuff in there, and then if they are okay they could migrate to -updates
<fabbione> Kinnison: 
<Keybuk> so it's not related to UNAPPROVED ?
<fabbione> dists/edgy/main/daily-installer-amd64/20051026ubuntu13.0.20060124/
<fabbione> is it expected?
<Kinnison> yes, we copied daily-installer and installer in from dapper
<Kinnison> Keybuk: no, UNAPPROVED is a queue state, not a pocket
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> I'm curious as to the process
<Keybuk> it is intended to be like backports, and a free-for-all update zone?
<Kinnison> It's a sabdfl idea
<Kinnison> ask him
<kiko> well, there must be some rationale behind it you understand Kinnison?
<Kinnison> The sab explained it to me a while ago and I must confess I don't remember the rationale other than as a staging area because -updates was in the apt config and -proposed-updates wouldn't be
<kiko> I guess that's reasonable enough
<Kinnison> He'll be able to better explain it
<fabbione> Kinnison: out of curiosity, why?
<fabbione> (the copy of the installer)
<fabbione> (that also triggered a pulse in the dapper/ dirs)
<sabdfl> staging area is a good description
<sabdfl> so, a sysadmin has three sane options
<sabdfl>  - enable -security only (very stable, only security updates)
<sabdfl>  - leave it as -security and -updates (should be stable, some new bits, and security)
<sabdfl>  - enable all of -security, -updates,  -proposed-updates (get new up and coming fixes, perhaps for internal testing)
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<BjornT> hi salgado 
<salgado> BjornT, have you seen https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileSELAtI.html before?
<salgado> I'm getting that when running a new-style pagetest, and I think it's because the page I'm trying to print the contents of contains non-ascii characters
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, i think so to. i guess you should either not print the contents, or convert the contents to ascii, replacing non-ascii characters with something.
<salgado> well, in this specific case the problem is that the content is not what the test expects, and then zope is printing it for me
<salgado> so, I don't see how I could do what you suggest
<BjornT> ah, right
<Kinnison> fabbione: we copied the dirs to edgy because it seemed like the right thing to do
<BjornT> salgado: well, you could use '"foo" in browser.contents', or you could use something like BeautifulSoup to extract the parts your interested in.
<SteveA> doing a match like:  "<h1> whatever </h1>" in fuzzy_htmlmatch(browser.contents)   would be cool
<salgado> hmmm. is it impossible to fix this in zope?
<SteveA> and having this as a standard thing in pagetests
<BjornT> salgado: it's in python, not in zope
<salgado> BjornT, because when it fails, I'd like to have browser.contents printed so that I can see what went wrong
<salgado> well, I was thinking of catching that exception and then smashing the non-ascii characters or something like that
<salgado> (doing that in zope/testing/doctest.py, I mean)
<SteveA> salgado: encode using the error handling strategy that replace unencodable chars as ? 
<BjornT> salgado: changing zope/testing/doctest.py should probably be avoided, since that's basically a copy the doctest module in python. i think encoding the content yourself is the best option for now
<salgado> so, that would be "browser.contents.encode('ascii', 'replace')"?
<BjornT> yeah
<salgado> shouldn't browser.contents be a unicode object?
<salgado> (Pdb) type(browser.contents)
<salgado> <type 'str'>
<SteveA> i guess not.  a bytestream is what gets served up
<BjornT> ah, then that won't work. not sure what it's meant to be.
<SteveA> there shoud/could be a method getUnicodeContents()
<SteveA> that would use the encoding header of the page
<salgado> exactly. that's why the contents.encode('ascii') won't work
<SteveA> if there is one
<SteveA> but meanwhile, you can write a function to do that
<SteveA> and re-encode it as ascii
<BjornT> according to the interface (IBrowser) it should be a unicode string, though.
<salgado> aha!
<salgado> so, we'll have to do this for every page that (with our sampledata) can contain non-ascii characters?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: Would be possible to get bzr updated in asuka? (I still don't know if we should ask those things directly to admins or ask you first)
<fabbione> Kinnison: imho it's kind of pointless :) dapper installer can't install edgy :) you might as well wait for the first edgy installer upload ;)
<carlos> we have there 0.7pre
<carlos> so it's useless with the knits branches
<kiko> carlos, I think so, yes -- I'd write to stub,lifeless CC: launchpad and if so I'd request rt@admins
<carlos> kiko: ok, thanks
<SteveA> just go to RT
<SteveA> stub has asked about this before
<SteveA> there may even be an RT issue on it
* SteveA looks
<SteveA> nope, not in rt
<SteveA> carlos: please send in an RT request, r=me
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<Keybuk> can somebody confirm that the sftp->http bazaar.lp.net mirror happened today?
<sivang> hmm, any reason why I wouldn't have .bzr dir after installing bzr from dapper?
<Keybuk> why would you expect a .bzr dir?
<sivang> Well, it alaways had been before I reinstalled dapper and reinstalled bzr ;-)
<sivang> and I would create .bazaar manually, as per the RocketFuelSetup document
<sivang> (before, that is)
<Keybuk> .bzr is created by "bzr init"
<Keybuk> ie. it marks a repository
<sivang> ah , right damn my memory. it's created per branch.
<sivang> Keybuk: sorry 
<Kamion> can somebody just kill off daily-installer-* from edgy please?
<Kamion> we have no mechanism to update it since the switch to soyuz, and it's better missing than outdated
<Kamion> in fact, I really wouldn't object if it got purged from dapper too
<Kamion> I know it's released, but I can guarantee that nobody can actually be using it successfully
<Kamion> (it has an incompatible kernel; if you try to boot it it will get to the point where it tries to suck more of itself from the archive and then fall over in a heap)
<Kamion> fabbione: no, having the dapper installer there is good, daily-installer is pointless though
<Kamion> the dapper installer certainly can install edgy; you might have to preseed stuff but that's about it
<sivang> do we have packages for rocketfuel-get and -refesh scripts?
<sivang> I have a very small fix to the rocketfuel-refresh script, but I see the RFS wiki page he become immutable (good thinkg to protect the PQM key fingerprint for verification) but if we have packages for that, I could introduct the fix there.
<sivang> basically, the change is from 'XPULL=".bzr/parent"' to 'XPULL=".bzr/branch/parent"'
<sivang> if someone could change that on the wiki page, that would be great.
<cprov> kiko: do you have time for a quick review/talk on fixes for edgy release ? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileTK38zd.html
<kiko> cprov, for you? always
#launchpad 2006-06-08
<ondrej> hi there, I seem to have problems with signing new CoC 1.0.1, although signed correctly it is not accepted
<matsubara> ondrej: what's the error message?
<ondrej> something about text not equal to CoC text...  but one moment, I'll try it right now again
<matsubara> ondrej: when was it the last time you tried?
<matsubara> ondrej: today we rolled out a fix for that problem
<ondrej> yesterday
<ondrej> confirmed, bug was fixed
<matsubara> ondrej: it's problem fixed by now.
<matsubara> ondrej: nice. :)
<ondrej> just one more (aesthetic) thing, page with listing of signatures on CoC shows whole signed text of CoC on one line
<matsubara> ondrej: known bug, let me find the number
<matsubara> ondrej: bug 39995
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39995 in launchpad "No Line break in CoC active signatures" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39995
<ondrej> thanks, I'll subscribe it; one more thing, I continuosly get subscribed to gnome-power bugs in launchpad, which is quite annoying, and I can't find a reason why...
<mdke> nice, CoC bug is fixed? rock on
<matsubara> ondrej: maybe it's because bug 48860
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<ondrej> I am not sure, I was subscribed to several new bug report; it may be related to my DD part on gnome debian team?
<ondrej> s/report/reports/
<ondrej> and I was able to unsubscribe
<matsubara> ondrej: oh, I misunderstood you
<matsubara> ondrej: what's your launchpad name?
<ondrej> ondrej
<ondrej> unfortunately I already unsubscribed from all bug reports I was getting mail from and already deleted all email related to that
<ondrej> if you are unable to find any relation on gnome-power-manager and my username, then let's just postpone it and I will ping this channel again when it happens
<matsubara> ondrej: now I see, you're the registrant of the gnome-power product, right?
<ondrej> well, I am not aware of it, but it could have happened in far past
<ondrej> ah, now I see, I registered gnome-power, propably so I could report a bug
<matsubara> ondrej: that's probably the cause. everytime someone reports a bug against gnome-power, I think you'll also be notified. bradb could really confirm that.
<ondrej> could you change it to "Registry Administrators"?
<matsubara> ondrej: I can't, but I know who can. I'll ask kiko to do it.
<ondrej> excelent, I was really clueless what was happening :-)
<kiko> matsubara, what happens?
<matsubara> so, ondrej registered gnome-power product some time ago
<matsubara> kiko: to be able to report bugs against it. He's receiveing lots of bugemails and would like to transfer ownership to registry admins
<kiko> that's fine.
<ondrej> ok, people, it's 01:00 (deep night) here, time to go sleep...  have a nice rest of day whatever timezone you are in...
<bradb> kiko: do you have time for a drive-by of the Importance perms patch in a few ins?
<bradb> s/ins/mins/. also includes a lot of refactoring.
<bradb> or anyone else have time for a drive-by?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> not really tonight
<kiko> but I can queue it
<kiko> do you want it done now?
<bradb> kiko: well, i queued it. but tonight or tomorrow'd be ok.
<kiko> where's the patch?
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileChhDb9.html
<sivang> hmm , is there no "remove from a meeting" action on the left portlet ? :)
* sivang is working on some spec registeration in LP
<Keybuk> sivang: I could decline it for you
<sivang> Keybuk: okay, so please decline the old one that I resubmitted, I want to have distinction betwene the "old" and then edgy plans
<sivang> such that we have only the edgy-... one approvd for uds-paris
<Keybuk> which one?
<sivang> sec
<sivang> actually the other way around. I see so many people sub'd to the original name in LP, I'll leave it for their sake to get updated of what happens with this spec.
<sivang> please decline https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/edgy-home-user-backup
<sivang> I will just relink wiki pages instead
<sivang> sorry for the hassle ...
<Keybuk> kiko: ping (urgent)
<kiko> Keybuk, what's up?
<Keybuk> we need a database field changing in production
<kiko> Keybuk, which field?
<Keybuk> UPDATE distrorelease SET changeslist='edgy-changes@lists.ubuntu.com' WHERE name='edgy';
<kiko> and what's the context.
<Keybuk> s'ok, looks like we found a writable user <g>
<kiko> Keybuk, cprov already has a patch up for review which allows you to edit that in the web ui btw
<Keybuk> kiko: context is we'd like to upload to edgy without process-upload hitting a NULL :p
<kiko> I'm supposed to look at it tonight
<kiko> Keybuk, context is "uploading is currently broken" then? :)
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> s'ok, we monkeyed it :p
<kiko> cowboy'd it
* Keybuk needs a REALLY BIG stetson
<Keybuk> then I could ride the publisher and go "Yee! Haw!"
<sivang> heh, night Keybuk 
<kiko-zzz> I will let you guys fight it out
<kiko-zzz> right now it's been 12+h on this seat
<kiko-zzz> and my eyes are melting
<sivang> night kiko-zzz 
<Keybuk> aha!  WE HAVE ACHIEVED TIMEOUT ERROR!
<Keybuk> the ponies are spinning hard, and the hamsters are at full burn!
<nenolod> hi, I would like to know what the procedure is for making a correction to:
<nenolod> http://launchpad.net/products/audacious
<nenolod> I'm upstream, and feel that it is described grossly inaccurately (it's displayed as being dependant on GST, when in reality it gets nowhere near GStreamer at this time.)
<nenolod> (oh, and did I mention I am upstream?)
<jamesh> nenolod: does the name of the person who registered it mean anything to you?
<jamesh> Bruno de Oliveira Abinader  
<jamesh> looks like he registered that and bmpx as part of the gstreamer project
<nenolod> jamesh: no, it doesn't. which is why I am asking here
<nenolod> ;p
<nenolod> at any rate those two things should probably be cleaned up
<nenolod> as they don't make much sense under 'gstreamer'
<nenolod> well, bmpx does
<nenolod> sort of, i guess
<nenolod> but then you'd probably want to put rhythmbox, et al there
<nenolod> yeah, neither nhjm449 nor myself have heard of this guy
<nhjm449> nope
<jamesh> nenolod: it would probably be best to send a message to the launchpad-users mailing list
<jamesh> nenolod: one of the admins can change alter the registrant of the product to you.
<jamesh> you can then remove edit the product details to remove the link to the gstreamer project in LP
<jamesh> (it probably doesn't make sense for bmpx to be under the gstreamer project either, btw
<nenolod> well, I'm not M. Derezynski, so I can't make that call :)
<nenolod> thanks :)
<jamesh> http://blogs.gnome.org/view/mortenw/2006/06/07/0 <- nice description of bug severities by one of the Gnumeric developers
<sabdfl> morning all
<sabdfl> where do i find pytz?
<sabdfl> SteveA: did we introduce a new dependency on pytz?
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> it is in zope
<SteveA>   launchpad/zope/src/pytz
<SteveA> are you getting some kind of failure running launchpad, sabdfl ?
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes, failure to run it, no such module as pytz
<SteveA> sabdfl: i'd like to see the traceback.     https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/
<SteveA> it's strange that you'd get such an error
<SteveA> also, do you have the pytz symlink at launchpad/lib/pytz ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file0sgfOg.html
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> to sourcecode/pytz/build/dist/pytz
<sabdfl> which is odd
<sabdfl> i use kiko's utilities/link-external-sourcecode.sh
<sabdfl> and it seems not to have made that link
<sabdfl> kiko-zzz: ?
<sabdfl> i don't have pytz in sourcecode/
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> that's not good
<SteveA> ah, wait
<SteveA> you won't have pytz in sorcecode
<SteveA> it is in zope/src/pytz
<SteveA> so try symlinking from sourcecode/zope/src/pytz to lib/pytz
<sabdfl> i don't want to overwrite a link in lib/
<sabdfl> because those are versioned, iirc
<SteveA> there is something strange going on here
<SteveA> my link to pytz goes to  ../sourcecode/zope/src/pytz
<SteveA> do you get notice of changed links if you do bzr status in the launchpad tree?
<sabdfl> only lib/pytz which I just modified
<sabdfl> SteveA: this is very recent rocketfuel-get tree, copied over
<SteveA> i'll grab a new tree and see if something has changed
<SteveA> mine is only about 4 days old, though
<sabdfl> hmm...
<sabdfl> ok, so i fixed the pytz link
<sabdfl> now i get another weird error with generalform
<sabdfl>   File "/home/mark/lptrees/development/meeting-agenda-approvals/utilities/../lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/generalform.py", line 14, in ?
<sabdfl>     from transaction import get_transaction
<sabdfl> ImportError: cannot import name get_transaction
<sabdfl> make: *** [stop]  Error 1
<SteveA> i have never used the link-external-sourcecode.sh script
<SteveA> your symlinks are screwed
<BjornT> sabdfl: it seems like somehow you have an old tree, there's no such import in generalform.py.
<SteveA> i just got a fresh tree from rocketfuel-get, and the pytz symlink is correct there
<sabdfl> is this correct: /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/
<sabdfl> ?
<SteveA> ROCKETFUEL="/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/*"
<SteveA> so, yes
<SteveA> that's from the rocketfuel-get script on my system
<SteveA> what does bzr info say for your launchpad tree?
<sabdfl> Branch history:
<sabdfl>       3255 revisions
<sabdfl>        716 days old
<sabdfl>    first revision: Tue 2004-06-22 05:34:14 +0000
<sabdfl>   latest revision: Sat 2006-03-11 14:54:44 +0000
<sabdfl> oh
<sabdfl> weird
<sabdfl> let me blow this one away and try again
<SteveA> Related branches:
<SteveA>       parent branch: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel/
<SteveA>   publish to branch: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/stevea/launchpad/devel
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that's the part i thought might be wrong
<SteveA> but yeah, 700 days old...
<SteveA> oh, mine too
<SteveA> latest revision from march, though...
<aimaz> hi
<sabdfl> stub: could I trouble you for a dba approval and patch number, please?
<stub> sabdfl: Sure
<aimaz> are there any guidelines on registering a product somewhere
<aimaz> i wish to register something for which i'm not the original developer
<sabdfl> stub: privmsg
<SteveA> sabdfl: some blueprint love on the way?
<sabdfl> SteveA: trivialities for mdz
<sivang> hmm, have all the pages on wiki.launchpad.canonical.com become immutable?
<sivang> I can't seem to be editing a spec proposal I've put there, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DistroPolicyTracker
<sivang> ah, it's okay , my mistake.
<Keybuk> so, err
<Keybuk> Kinnison, cprov
<Keybuk> I appaer to have managed to put something in the pool without it being attached to any particular distrorelease
<Keybuk> Kinnison: ok, slightly more urgent now with a hint of panic
<Keybuk> please be somewhere near a keyboard
<Keybuk> we're at full panic now
<Keybuk> the publisher has been shut down
<SteveA> hi scott
<Keybuk> so, err, could somebody find kinnison or cprov
<Keybuk> we appear to have a problem
<SteveA> have you phoned Kinnison?
<Keybuk> his phone went straight to voice mail
<SteveA> cprov will be here in 15 mins
<Keybuk> thank you
<Keybuk> context: all syncs just went to dapper, and got accepted straight though
<SteveA> i didn't do anything.. he's due to be here for the launchpad meeting anyway
<Kinnison> Keybuk: Okay, explain
* Kinnison had to get lunch, musta been out of signal
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<Keybuk> Kinnison: the sync-queue's process incoming script had a hard-coded dapper in it
<Kinnison> Keybuk: and the policy let it in?!
<Keybuk> so it was shoving syncs directly into dapper, bypassing all policy and checks
<Kinnison> feck
<Keybuk> they're in the pool
<Keybuk> and publishinghistory
<cprov> SteveA: hi, good morning 
<Keybuk> we appear to only be saved by the publisher not generating new Sources/Packages files for dapper
<Kinnison> Keybuk: Yeesh, fortunately they'll not be in packagesfiles
<Keybuk> which appears to prove elmo wrong, fortunately
<Kinnison> The Packages files were being dsync de-duped which is what confused him
<SteveA> Kinnison, cprov: i propose you skip the launchpad meeting today to sort this out.
<Kinnison> because edgy was equal to dapper
<cprov> SteveA: okay
<Kinnison> SteveA: noted. For reference, I am not up-to-date on daily reports, but I have the info to send out. DONE: prep for and opening edgy, TODO: more edgy related stuff, BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> Keybuk: care to join ##soyuz1.0 and let's deal with it there
<SteveA> cprov: your 3 sentences please
<cprov> SteveA: so am I, not up-to-date in activities reported: DONE initialise-from-parent-script + fixes for open edgy TODO: open edgy related issues BLOCKED: none
<SteveA> launchpad meeting in about 8 minutes
<mdz> SteveA: I just tried to phone kiko unsuccessfully; is he expected for the meeting as well?
<mdz> SteveA: thanks for letting cprov get on this immediately
<salgado> kiko just arrived here
<SteveA> mdz: he should be here very shortly for the launchpad meeting
<mdz> salgado: could you ask him to call me so that I can bring him up to date quickly?
<salgado> sure
<kiko> me
<kiko> mdz, I think I know what happened, eh.
<SteveA> LAUNCHPAD DEVELOPMENT MEETING
<mdz> kiko: you are quick
<kiko> anyway me
<SteveA> Welcome to the thursday 8 june launchpad development meeting
<SteveA> soyuz personnel are firefighting
<SteveA> who else is here today?
<bradb> me
<carlos> me
* malcc is here
<spiv> me
<SteveA> ddaa sends apologies, as he is traveling back from a sprint
<salgado> me
<stub> me
<matsubara> me
<sivang> me
<BjornT> me
<SteveA> mpt is on vacation
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> i think that's everyone accounted for
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : WORLDWIDE SOYUZ APPRECIATION DAY | https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 15 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> next meeting, one week from now
<SteveA> any problems with that, speak now
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA> i'm bad again.  i have not been formally reporting my activity.  who can do better than me? 
<carlos> I'm up to date
<bradb> up to date
<matsubara> i'm up to date
<stub> up to date
<salgado> up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<spiv> I'm up to date
<malcc> me too
<kiko> me 2
<jamesh> I'm not up to date.  
<SteveA> cprov reports he is not up todate
<SteveA> Kinnison reports he is not up to date
<SteveA> but has the info to send out
<SteveA> MeetingAction: Kinnison to send out that info
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> thanks
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> i didn't write up the meeting summary, but i have a rough summary here.  the actions were:
<SteveA> MeetingAction: SteveA to write up braindump spec of how we want pqm to output stuff
<SteveA> which i haven't done.  So that's a MeetingAction for this time as well.
<SteveA> stub to improve the request logging code to cope with UnicodeDecode errors and log stuff
<stub> I saw the bug logged on that but haven't dealt with it yet.
<SteveA> BjornT: look at fixing __unicode__ of request upstream, user-agent and language headers.
<BjornT> i didn't do that
<SteveA> BjornT: do we have bugs filed about this in the zope collector or malone?
<BjornT> i'll check, i don't think so. i'll make sure one is filed in the zope collector.
<SteveA> stub: what's the bug number?  are you the assignee?  is it confirmed?
<SteveA> MeetingAction: BjornT to get bug filed in zope collector about __unicode__ of request
<SteveA> (on activity reports, ddaa is not up to date, as he's been in sprint meetings)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA> matsubara: please go ahead
<matsubara> SteveA: the bug you're looking for is 47034
<SteveA> thanks!
<SteveA> but 47034
<matsubara> the one about the UnicodeDecodeError
<SteveA> bug 47034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47034 in launchpad "We should log URLs being processed at the start of transaction" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47034
<stub> Yer - that one
<matsubara> at least is the one I'm using to keep track of that issue
<matsubara> so, the oops reports, until yesterday weren't printing the line that triggered the error. Is that a known issue? compare for instance the traceback output in OOPS-156B640 and OOPS-158B395. It seems to be fixed, but I'd like to know for sure.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/156B640
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/158B395
<SteveA> i'm changing it to high importance
<SteveA> because it stops some people using launchpad entirely
<SteveA> bug 47034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47034 in launchpad "We should log URLs being processed at the start of transaction" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47034
<kiko> good.
<matsubara> well moving on, jamesh, did you manage to land Steve's tickcount extension that will help us debugging Non-sql timeouts?
<SteveA> matsubara: i don't see what you mean about comparing those two oops reports
<salgado> so, what about the issue of not printing the last lines of the traceback?
<matsubara> SteveA: the line where the error occurred weren't printed
<jamesh> matsubara: I didn't have time to work on it this week.  Will try and get it into a state where we can use it next week
<SteveA> matsubara: like:     raise WidgetsError(errors, widgetsData=result)  ?
<matsubara> jamesh: thanks
<matsubara> SteveA: exactly
<SteveA> that is rather strange
<SteveA> jamesh, stub: did you land anything that changed that
<SteveA> ?
<stub> Not me
<SteveA> matsubara: maybe worth looking at the OOPS .txt files to see if the final line is there in the original
<SteveA> matsubara: that will see if it is a problem with the formatting cgi script, or the oops generation stuff
<jamesh> SteveA: the error report code just calls a zope function to format the exception
<matsubara> SteveA: they're not. I already looked into it
<SteveA> hmm
<jamesh> SteveA: has there been any updates to our zope that might have changed things?
<SteveA> BjornT was looking at updating something in zope
<SteveA> for the testbrowser stuff
<stub> We are running the old Zope still (Bjorns update of zope.testbrowser didn't go out yesterday)
<BjornT> yeah, that was only in zope.testbrowser, nothing else
<SteveA> then it is mysterious.  matsubara: mail the launchpad list if you notice the last line missing in future oops reports please
<matsubara> SteveA: ok
<matsubara> Fix bug 44872 would help debug xmlrpc exceptions. I'd like to try to fix that one if possible. Who could help me with that?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44872 in launchpad "xmlrpc should use the OOPS system" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44872
<salgado> it's not on a single oops report
<salgado> there's lots of them with this problem
<SteveA> salgado: yes, but as i understand it, they are all before a certain date
<SteveA> is that so?
<matsubara> SteveA: yes. that's what I noticed
<salgado> well, we noticed it only yesterday
<SteveA> if we can get a reproducable error that causes a truncated oops, then we can look into it more
<stub> Is it using the standard Python traceback formatter, or something in Z3 to format the traceback?
<SteveA> something in z3
<SteveA> so that it gets the __supplement__ data
<stub> If it is a problem, we could use the standard traceback formatter and log that output too, giving us a baseline to compare with.
<SteveA> yeah, we can do that.  good idea
<SteveA> it's not just that the last line is missing
<SteveA> it is that in the newer TB, we get the line of code with each line of TB except when it is in page templates
<SteveA> and with the older one, we just get the lines of TB
<SteveA> actually, scratch the "except when it is in page templates"
<SteveA> so, i don't think there's a bug here in either case
<SteveA> but somehow we've changed what exception formatter settings we're using
<SteveA> so, one way to work out what happened is to find the code that controls this
<SteveA> and see with annotations who changed it and when
<SteveA> anyway, not a bug, and i see no reason why it should change back
<SteveA> matsubara: please continue
<matsubara> Fix bug 44872 would help debug xmlrpc exceptions. I'd like to try to fix that one if possible. Who could help me with that?
<jamesh> matsubara: re: the missing line numbers info, the only thing I can think of is that the .pyc files for the appserver contained invalid paths for the .py files that 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44872 in launchpad "xmlrpc should use the OOPS system" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44872
<SteveA> jamesh: good point
<SteveA> stub: could it be related to the specific app server used?
<jamesh> e.g. quite possible with the build-tree-then-rsync-to-app-server methodology
<SteveA> stub: like, if the code was built on one, and then rsynced across to the other?
<SteveA> jamesh: is there an easy way to "lint" pycs to see if they have correct path info for their sibling py files?
<stub> jamesh: That could happen if our 'make clean' isn't clearing .pyc files, as the .pyc files could have been generated on balleny before the push out and not regenerated on the appserver.
<SteveA> BjornT: after your current tasks, would you help matsubara with xmlrpc error reporting?
<stub> I just checked and our push script isn't excluding them
<BjornT> SteveA, matsubara: sure, i can do that.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> matsubara: next?
<matsubara> Our top timeout is at $distroarchrelease/+lang page. kiko, does your work on SQLObject fixes or minimizes that?
<jamesh> SteveA: it should be possible
<matsubara> and thanks BjornT 
<SteveA> matsubara: kiko's kinda busy with the firefighting, so move on and kiko will answer later
<kiko> matsubara, yes!
<kiko> my work does improve that
<kiko> it's actually rather broken
<carlos> matsubara: that page needs to be using batching
<kiko> and there's an API change I can make to avoid querying
<kiko> carlos, maybe.
<carlos> matsubara: it's near 800KB
<kiko> wow
<matsubara> indeed the bug reported about it says that
<carlos> mark is against using batching there
<carlos> but I think we MUST do it
<SteveA> or find a way to cache it
<carlos> kiko: the only problem with batching there is that the sort functionality will be lost
<SteveA> and perhaps represent it in a more compact form
<kiko> we could cut down the html
<carlos> SteveA: downloading 800KB to load that page is still too much
<carlos> yeah, trying to reduce its size would be another option, yes
<SteveA> we must get a move on
<SteveA> several more agenda items
<matsubara> ok, I'm done. Thanks guys.
<carlos> but I think the problem is the amount of links we have there
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<stub> And any unbatched page is a bug waiting to happen unless we have a max number of items that can possibly be displayed.
<jordi> hi!
<SteveA> hi jordi 
<SteveA>   * Sysadmin requests
<jordi> I had to be away for a while
<SteveA> 8
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<carlos> SteveA: I sent yesterday the bzr update in asuka
<SteveA> 4
<jordi> I'm up to date on activity reports
<SteveA> thanks carlos 
<SteveA> 3
<kiko> SteveA, I have a number of permission rts
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> permission?
<Hobbsee> thanks for the "sort by most recently changed" guys!  Much appreciated!
<kiko> I think that request access for salgado and matsubara to certain boxes
<kiko> Hobbsee, enjoy!
<bradb> Hobbsee: no prob :)
<SteveA> ah, right
<Hobbsee> :D
<SteveA> kiko: are they urgent?
* Hobbsee does enjoy it :D
<SteveA> i know that the admins have had a very busy spell, but are more available now
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)1
<SteveA> 1
<carlos> SteveA: oh, and would be good if I would get access to drescher.ubuntu.com
<SteveA> 0
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<stub> Nothing interesting happening with staging - business as usual.
<stub> Production rollout went fine. I expect there to be a rollout next Wednesday using whatever has landed on Friday. Connection ids are now being logged in the OOPS reports so we will be able to see if connections are being used as they should or if they are being shared where they shouldn't. Next daily report might have some out-of-order-sql issues which will be interesting to look at.
<carlos> SteveA: to debug OO.org language packs
<SteveA> carlos: RT ticket number?
<carlos> SteveA: I didn't send it, doko asked to elmo yesterday, But I guess I should send the RT email....
<SteveA> carlos: it must be in RT
<carlos> ok
<carlos> will send the request after the meeting
<SteveA>  * other items
<SteveA>  - reviewer voip calls
<kiko> SteveA, not really, but pending.
<SteveA> quick poll: who has made a call with a reviewer to discuss code so far?  say "called $name" if you've made a call, say "reviewed $name" if you're a reviewer and have accepted a call.  say "not called" if you haven't made or accepted a call.
<SteveA> not called
<stub> not called
<bradb> not called
<matsubara> not called
<spiv> called jamesh
<BjornT> called kiko
<jamesh> reviewed spiv
<BjornT> reviewed carlos
<salgado> not called
<malcc> not called
<carlos> called BjornT
<SteveA> bradb, bjorn: please have a call together today 
<kiko> bradb's going to call me though
<kiko> he wants me
<SteveA> cool
* bradb had a plan for one yesterday, but didn't have time
<SteveA> did you give him your number?
<SteveA> the one you actually answer?
<kiko> ha ha
<SteveA> bradb, BjornT: i'd like you guys to have a call every day, just 15-30 mins depending on what's to discuss
<SteveA> see how it goes for a week.  5 calls.
<BjornT> sure
<bradb> sounds good
<SteveA> matsubara, stub: i'd like to get you two talking on skype.  QA and production should have lots in common
<stub> I've cleared the .pyc's and bounced the appserver so if James' theory is correct the oops reports should be fixed
<SteveA> salgado: i think we had a call about shipit stuff.  or was that on irc?
<salgado> that was a call
<salgado> a voip call
<SteveA> cool, that counts :-)
<SteveA> so, just malcc and perhaps cprov and Kinnison to have a call still
<SteveA> maybe try a soyuz conf call sometime?
<SteveA> okay... next item
<malcc> Sounds good
<SteveA>  * launchpad summer (northern hemisphere) sprint dates
<SteveA> kiko: go ahead
<kiko> wonderful
<kiko> a flowery nymph whispered some sprint dates into my ear yesterday
<kiko> I'd like to show the dates and preliminary lists of people
<malcc> Did she also promise to attend?
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file0wdMT8.html
<SteveA> a succubus came to you in the night
<kiko> now the list of attendees are strong suggestions but there is some room to add or remove people depending on interest and availability
<jamesh> do the stars have a significance?
<kiko> the stars mean "maybe"
<kiko> maybe. :)
<SteveA> more on this after the meeting, if there are issues or questions
<stub> Do we know if we are stuck in London?
<SteveA> we are
<kiko> it is all london
<kiko> ALL LONDON
<SteveA> i want to see if the cute blonde latvian receptionist is still there 
<kiko> so the theme song for this announcement is track 4 on the chemical brother's latest album
<SteveA>   * Keep, Bag, Change
<sivang> heh
<carlos> kiko: the first one is in Paris :-P
* carlos hides
<stub> I'll need to take a few days leave after to pick up a fresh visa in Penang
<stub> I'll swap someone Paris for London
<SteveA> with a countdown for KBC
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<stub> And throw in a latvian receptionist
<SteveA> 2
<carlos> Change: kill canonical.supermirrorsftp.tests. creation with every test run
<SteveA> spiv: please!
<stub> Bag: London sprints
<SteveA> 1
* carlos needs to send an email to the mailing list about it
<SteveA> MeetingAction: carlos ^^^
<jamesh> stub: it'll be summer this time
<SteveA> 0
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, work on bugs 45987 (record branch scan timestamps), 46306 (getBranchPullQueue test robustness) and 45984 (branch pull queue ordering)
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, finish work on above bugs, get tickcount extension ready
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Found and fixed a bug in the mirror prober that was preventing it to check lots of mirrors at once, fixed bugs that were causing OOPSes on shipit, lots of phone calls/IRC about shipit, improved some other things on shipit to help Marilize
<salgado> TODO: Do the fixes I discussed with Steve on a voip call so that we can finally have the db constraint to fix bug 5812, some other small fixes on shipit and any other bugs shipit and/or mirror prober bugs that show up
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<BjornT> DONE: various bug fixes, landed my pending branches. reviews.
<BjornT> TODO: fix bug 32282 (reduce long comments). add bug tracker to products.reviews.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> SteveA, carlos: ok
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45987 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror branch scanner should record last scanned timestamp" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45987
<stub> jamesh: In that case I promise to not slit my wrists
<malcc> DONE: process-upload tidying work, understanding Soyuz
<carlos> DONE: Finished POMsgSetPage using the standard batch code,  bug #40550, #47824, #47080, #46459, #47870, #35631, Distribution translation focus, Discussion with doko about oo.org problems, pre-implementation call about #44214, phone call with pitti about language packs for universe
<malcc> TODO: nascentupload tidying work, understanding Soyuz
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<carlos> TODO: Fix #44214, Fix OO.org language packs, write a spec about language packs for universe, Remove the restriction in Rosetta so we can import universe translations
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> Kinnison: DONE: prep for and opening edgy
<SteveA> Kinnison: TODO: more edgy related stuff
<SteveA> Kinnison: BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Fixed various bugs. Malone xmlrpc. Requirements discussions.
<bradb> TODO: Hopefully get xmlrpc running on mawson. Implement release bug management. Fix OOPS bugs, etc.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<matsubara> DONE: fixed some oops bugs, oops report analysis, triage
<spiv> DONE: Reviews, helped salgado with Twisted stuff, work on bug 33223
<spiv> TODO: bug 33223, bug 48813, bug 44869, bug 36879, bug 36888 -- and kill canonical.supermirrorsftp.tests garbage.
<matsubara> TODO: more of the same
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: Bug fixes, firefighting, text search work
<stub> TODO: Text search work
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<SteveA> <ddaa> DONE: some cscvs/native-bzr
<SteveA> <ddaa> TODO: more cscvs/native-bzr
<SteveA> <ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32282 in malone "Try to reduce of the amount of LONG comments" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32282
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40550
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47824 in ktorrent "translations in rosetta are broken" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47824
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47080 in amarok "translation in rosetta are broken" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47080
<kiko> DONE: SQLObject hackery, database class deXXXification, sprint date arrangement, management, interviews, bug triage, you know, the usual
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46459 in rosetta "potemplate exports are empty" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46459
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47870 in language-pack-gnome-es-base "Incorrect date layout" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47870
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33223 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server should give human-friendly errors for name restrictions" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33223 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server should give human-friendly errors for name restrictions" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48813 in launchpad-bazaar "Mirroring sftp hosted branches takes much too long" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48813
<SteveA> <cprov> DONE: initialise-from-parent-script + fixes for open edgy
<SteveA> <cprov> TODO: open edgy related issues
<SteveA> <cprov> BLOCKED: none
<jordi> DONE: email, lists, inviting wxwidgets + gaim to join rosetta, queue processing, IRC meetings
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44869 in bzr "pushing to team-shared sftp bazaar branch fails with IOError" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44869
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36879 in launchpad-bazaar "rmdir confuses supermirror" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36879
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36888 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror sftp shows branches for non-hosted branches" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36888
<kiko> TODO: finish my SQLObject sprint, land deXXXifications, some performance work, and the launchpad report
<jordi> TODO: queue clearing, weeding out product translations that need to be disabled
<jordi> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> BLOCKED: salgado refuses to review my code!
<SteveA> DONE: management, JS debugging for menus, menus implementation, reviews
<SteveA> TODO: menus testing with production data
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> okay...
<SteveA> i think that's all folks
<salgado> kiko, I'm going to do it today, for sure. I didn't review it yesterday because I needed to finish that shipit changes
<SteveA> countdown of doom
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> thusa sez: MEETING ENDS
<jordi> SALGADO
<SteveA> thulsa sez: MEETING ENDS
<bradb> kthxbye
* bradb & # shower
<salgado> JORDI
<kiko> salgado, yeah yeah
* carlos -> lunch
<jamesh> kiko: did you see my reply on Monday about that two-oops-in-one-request issue you mailed about?
<kiko> jamesh, yes, I appreciated that (but I was not sure what to do with the answer :)
<kiko> sorry for not replying
<kiko> my inbox is in a sorry state
<jamesh> kiko: as I see it, (a) fix LaunchBag.user to work when no interaction is in process, and (b) work out how to trigger the problem in a test
<kiko> b) sounds harder than a)
* jamesh was hoping stub would have a suggestion about that
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> it is very dodgy to render a page when there is no interaction for the thread
<SteveA> so i would rather not fix LaunchBag.user for this
<SteveA> but instead ensure that we have an interaction when rendering error pages
<stub> If there is no interaction, LaunchBag.user should be None. The only problem I see is if it is a cachedproperty
<spiv> kiko: I see I'm marked as a maybe for the sprint ending July 28th -- I have a flight booked very early on July 29th (Sydney time) to get to my holiday, so I'd have to leave on the 27th if I did go.
<jamesh> SteveA: the page being rendered is oops.pt, and it is in response to a transaction serialisation error in the session setup code
<kiko> spiv, that's a maybe attendence. I suggest you take that up with SteveA 
<spiv> kiko: ok, thanks.
<SteveA> spiv: and i'm going to point you at mpool for that :-)
<spiv> SteveA: ?
<SteveA> spiv: it depends on your contributions to bzr etc., so whether mpool thinks you should attend the sprint at all
<kiko> well
<spiv> Ah, I see.
<kiko> spiv, there's also the fact that mark suggested you'd like working with ddaa for a while
<SteveA> stub: I agree that LaunchBag.user should be None outside of an interaction
<SteveA> i also think that we shouldn't render any pages at all when there is no interaction for that thread
<spiv> kiko: Yeah, that could be good, but perhaps another time would work out better... maybe after the infrastructure meeting?  Anyway, it's late here, I just wanted to warn as far as possible in advance.
<kiko> spiv, yes it's late and you haven't reviewed my patch yet!
<spiv> Heh.
<spiv> You have a one-track mind.
<spiv> And all it does is produce patches for me to review! ;)
<kiko> I have done MANY other things this week
<kiko> but you have been on my mind constantly
<kiko> spiv, is all this chit-chat devised to make me forget about the pending review? :)
* SteveA -> lunch
* kiko whimpers 
<kiko> spiv, the only thing I want to see is "add more tests and r=spiv"
<spiv> kiko: it's actually looking pretty good, but it's complex so it takes a lot of time to read.
<kiko> yay!
<kiko> I just fixed that XXX in my code
<kiko> spiv, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileDAq3ZT.html
<kiko> that's the only thing that changed
<kiko> I dreamed on how to fix that XXX
<kiko-afk> afk for a sec
<matsubara> bradb: ping
<spiv> kiko-afk: sent.  enjoy!
<bradb> matsubara: pong (have to leave right away)
<matsubara> bradb: have you seen bug 48996?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48996 in malone "Comment on change is broken when don't change anything" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48996
<matsubara> bradb: I'll assign it to you, ok?
<bradb> matsubara: sure
* bradb & # doctor && lunch
<kiko-afk> spiv, many thanks
<siretart> is there a spec which describes how I can use the supermirror? I'd like to branch from imported projects, namely this branch: https://launchpad.net/products/xine-lib/head
<sabdfl> siretart: smart guy :-)
<sabdfl> look at the branch details
<sabdfl> should be as simple as bzr branch <url>; bzr commit, bzr commit, bzr commit,... bzr push <sftp://url>
<sabdfl> it needs a bit of work and polish
<sabdfl> but this will be a great service soon
<sabdfl> spiv and ddaa are working on it if you have more questions
<sabdfl> ok?
<siretart> sabdfl: what would be <url> for this case?
<sabdfl> hmm... look at the product page, click "Branches", click on the branch, there's a url you can cut and paste
<sabdfl> it's a bit slow at the moment
<sabdfl> will be fast for 1.0, by end of August-ish
<sabdfl> the push URL is an sftp URL at Launchpad
<sabdfl> spiv will get you the details
<ajmitch> looks rather useful
<sabdfl> could you turn whatever they tell you into a short wiki page summarizing the experience?
<siretart> https://launchpad.net/products/xine-lib/+branches tells me that there were no branches registered for this product :/
<sabdfl> ok, so it is not being imported
<sabdfl> talk with ddaa
<siretart> allright, will do
<jsgotangco> hmm thought supermirror used sftp
<siretart> just wanted to experiment with that feature. thanks a lot for this service!
<jsgotangco> hence you need paramiko
<jsgotangco> or does it do http as well?
<ajmitch> looks to do http for branching 
* ajmitch is just fetching f-spot 0.1.x branch now
<ajmitch> since it has a few changes I want to get into dapper-updates :)
* jsgotangco needs to branch something before sleeping then
<ajmitch> we'll see if it's up-to-date, the revision history on the page doesn't look promising
<jsgotangco> i tried checking out my mentee's archive in supermirror but i get authentication errors on his side, but i promised him i'll sort it out later
<ajmitch> yeah, I should look at getting my soc code on launchpad once there's something to speak of
<ajmitch> though plenty of what I want would be done with personal package archives & then stuck in edgy :)
<jsgotangco> although i am rather embarrassed a bit to my mentee because i told him im more useful on feature and usability guidance rather than code
<ajmitch> what one are you mentoring?
<ajmitch> ah, the quiz one?
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> we've done some stuff already and collaborating on improving the look in glade
<sabdfl>     /home/mark/lptrees/development/meeting-agenda-nominator/lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/standalone/xx-pofile-translate-html-tags-escape.txt
<sabdfl>     test_tearDownDatabase (canonical.launchpad.ftests.test_pages.EndStory)
<sabdfl>     test_setUpDatabase (canonical.launchpaTests hung - no output for 600 seconds. Killing.
<sabdfl> SteveA: ?
<sabdfl> Not dead yet! - slaughtering mercilessly
<sabdfl> that normal?
<kiko-afk> oh that happened to me as well yesterday
<kiko-afk> I'm not sure why
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> i'll try run them again
* bradb returns, pre-lunch
<salgado> so, kiko-afk, let's exchange some diffs? you send me your new one and I review it and I send you my shipit one for you to review
<salgado> how does it sound?
<highvoltage> hi #launchpad
<highvoltage> ogra told me yesterday that you can't sign the CoC with an unsigned GPG key, but I've done it in the past, and just did it today again.
<highvoltage> he said that if I can do it, I should log a bug.
<salgado> highvoltage, no, that's not a bug. that's how it's supposed to work
<highvoltage> i just want to check first if this is indeed a bug, or if this is intentional.
<highvoltage> ok, thanks.
<salgado> and thanks for asking here before. :)
<highvoltage> np
<kiko-afk> salgado, it sounds like all I will do today is reviewing :-(
<salgado> that's good... no context switching. :)
<kiko-afk> salgado, BjornT, SteveA, bradb: help fixing this:
<kiko-afk> There were 3 imports of names not appearing in the __all__.
<kiko-afk> You should not import alsoProvides from zope.interface:
<kiko-afk>     canonical.launchpad.components.bugtask
<kiko-afk>     canonical.launchpad.database.bugtask
<kiko-afk>     canonical.launchpad.database.person
<kiko-afk> what should I do?
<bradb> my guess would be to import it from zope.interface.declarations
<BjornT> kiko-afk: hmm, alsoProvides probably should be added to IInterfaceDeclaration. for now, bradb's suggestion should do.
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko-afk> thanks!
<SteveA> BjornT: maybe you can fix IInterfaceDeclaration upstream when you do the unicode fix
<BjornT> SteveA: sure, i'll do that.
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> if you are not going to do it immediately, please open a collector issue or malone issue for it
<BjornT> ok, i'll probably fix it tomorrow, i'll open an issue meanwhile.
<BjornT> oh, it's already fixed upstream. i'll see if the fix is self-contained so we can pull it in easily.
<SteveA> kiko-fud: ping
<SteveA> BjornT: should just be a new zope.interface
<SteveA> jamesh: still around at all?
<kiko> SteveA, pong?
<kiko> what's up?
<cprov> kiko: insta-review, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileCwlSKh.html, thank you ;)
<kiko> cprov, self.policy.checkUpload(self)
<kiko> that should be the name of the method
<kiko> +            "Policy specifics checks must be implemented in child policies.")
<kiko> -> Policy specific checks
<kiko> +    @property
<kiko> +    def is_released(self):
<kiko> -> isOpenForUploads()
<kiko> is_released is confusing because the status may actually not be released
<kiko> cprov, are we missing asserts in other places?
<cprov> kiko: okay .. will fix
<cprov> isOpenForUploads is boring :(
<kiko> looks very very good
<kiko> b_a
<kiko> call it breezy_autotest
<kiko> okay I'll explain
<cprov> kiko: no, I don't think we allow uploads via other paths
<kiko> I /hate/ methods like that
<kiko> but in this case
<kiko> there is nothing else we  can do about it
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so the policies already check it
<kiko> and nascentupload and the queue tool will now blow up if they try to accept the package, right?
<cprov> key place it IDRQ.setAccepted
<kiko> cprov, what about process-accepted? is it worth protecting there?
<kiko> cprov, or is it too late by then?
<kiko> cprov, and what about the build scanner, shouldn't we use it there as well, or should it be something else?
<cprov> kiko: it only move introduce accepted queue items to SSPPH
<kiko> cprov, process-accepted creates the SSPPH entries? I think it would be nice to have an assert there. just in case. ;)
<cprov> kiko: I can assert in IDRQ.publish  then
<kiko> cprov, sounds perfect
<cprov> slavescanner sounds confusing right now, handles huge set of stuff, it's easier to deny access via the p-u itself when collecting binaries
<cprov> kiko: isOpenForUploads is wrong, because it is isOpenForUploadsInReleasePocket .... so my vote it to remove this method (there is no call site in this change)
<kiko> hmmm. 
<kiko> I /think/ okay
<kiko> cprov, I think the slavescanner should do a check
<kiko> otherwise how will you avoid it trying to build the dapper release stuff?
<cprov> kiko: good, okay, give me some minutes to find the best place fo ss 
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> cprov, actually, do it as a separate patch if you want
<cprov> kiko: good idea, let me fix the current one
<kiko> smaller patches are gooder
* cprov nods
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/k2-nb-no
<kiko> tada!
<cprov> kiko: again https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileGmhHCh.html
<kiko> cprov, s/policyCheckUpload/checkUpload/
<kiko> as I said before (three times :-P)
<kiko> <kiko> cprov, self.policy.checkUpload(self)
<cprov> kiko: okay, just wanted to be clever :(
<kiko> cprov, well, the thing is, the code already makes it clear that it is on a policy
<kiko> self.policy.checkUpload()
<kiko> so the policy ends up being redundant
<kiko> it is already on a policy object
<cprov> kiko: yes, yes, realized it 
<kiko> +is_released and canUploadToPocket are a property and a method,
<kiko> cprov, is_released is gone
<kiko> cprov, r=kiko very nice change
<kiko> very nice indeed
<cprov> kiko: that's why text document as __bad__ they pass on test
<kiko> cprov, heh, well, use grep when you remove stuff. :)
<cprov> kiko: oh, futuristic developments tools ;), thank you for the quick review 
<bradb> kiko: What are the chances of you reviewing the perms patch today? I could pluck it from BjornT's queue if you have time.
<kiko> bradb, is it the one you gave me yesterday in a pastebin?
<bradb> yer
<kiko> I am likely to do it
<bradb> woo
* bradb wonders why all the labels went bold on the advanced bug search page
* bradb notes that leaving out the :password bit when addHeader'ing an auth header results in a "Error: Incorrect padding"
<cprov> kiko: fresh diff for assertions in builddmaster land -> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filetDdSXX.html
<kiko> reviewed
<kiko> bradb, salgado: I have prioritized soyuz stuff because it's zero-day but I'm moving on to yours now
<bradb> woo
<kiko> bradb, what does this patch do?
<bradb> Importance permission!
<kiko> gotcha.
<kiko> bradb, I really don't like the fieldNames manipulation. is there a way to do this in a better way?
<kiko> I can see you are already cleaning up
<kiko> I am just trying to see if we know of a way to clean up further
* bradb ponders
<kiko> bradb, can you place the entire new method in a pastebin for me?
<bradb> sure
<kiko> it's hard to read the diff
<kiko> or maybe it's all this blood in my eyes
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileH2JJR4.html
<kiko> argh my eyes are burning!
<kiko> this method looks like an umbrella
<bradb> it's pretty simple, actually
<bradb> particularly because of the refactoring i did
<kiko> it's better I agree
<kiko> but pretty simple is pushing it!
<kiko> okay
<kiko> bradb, would you be against moving the _widget* crap out of the else clause
<kiko> and then having something like:
<kiko>    edit_field_names, display_field_names = self._calculateFieldNames()
* kiko prods bradb into agreement
* bradb ponders
<kiko> it would make the method simpler, keep the widget setup inside it, and allow me to read it without crying
<bradb> I'm going to take one more run at that method right now.
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> you do it, hit it hard and it may not get up again
<kiko> bradb, sent review of everything but the girl
<bradb> kiko: thanks, was just going through it
<bradb> BjornT: do you know why you have to call logout() after you login(), if you want to do a browser.addHeader("Authorization", ...) after that?
#launchpad 2006-06-09
<vdepizzol> there are a rosetta channel?
<kiko> vdepizzol, you are there!
<kermitX_> i have had some problems with a page at launchpad.net. may i ask for help here (may get a little technical)?
<vdepizzol> heehe... :P... rosetta would be a search form to see items already translated
<kiko> vdepizzol, that's a known bug and highly requested; it's likely that carlos will work on that as soon as his current feature is landed
<vdepizzol> ok :P
<vdepizzol> it will be easier to standard a lot of words in translations...
<kiko> matsubara, review sent.
<matsubara> kiko: thanks
<bradb> kiko: how much longer will you be around? i hope to land the perms patch tonight.
<kiko> bradb, I'm around, send me diffs!
<bradb> refactoring this thing is harder than it looks
<kiko> as long as you make it simpler
<salgado> hey kiko, let's exchange reviews this time? I'm sending you soon. what about mine?
<salgado> s/you/yours/
<kiko> salgado, yours will ruin my swimming, so I'll need to send it in tomorrow monring. acceptable?
<salgado> well, then it's very unlikely that stub will be able to cherry pick it before monday. which means a few thousand extra requests for Marilize to approve
<kiko> HEY 
<kiko> don't give me this guilt trip crap
<salgado> I think she'll understand that it won't get in because you had to go swimming. ;)
<kiko> @!#@!#!$
* bradb got interrupted by a phone call
<bradb> kiko: pleaseibegyouletmelandthis!
* bradb still has a "failure" to address tonight too
<kiko> dude I need to go in like 5 minutes
<kiko> you can call me later if you like though
<kiko> SMS the patch
<kiko> etc
<bradb> heh!
<bradb> kiko: can i just land it without further refactoring for now?
<kiko> why didn't you do the simple suggestion I gave, grumble
<bradb> it's not simple!
<kiko> well fix it and I'll stamp tomorrow morning first thing
<kiko> how about that?
<bradb> ok
<kiko-zzz> salgado, GO HOME
<salgado> not before you send my review!
<kiko-zzz> You can increase sperm you produce five times
* mdke learns a lot from this channel
<spiv> siretart: the url for pushing to bazaar.launchpad.net is sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~USER/PRODUCT/BRANCH, where USER is your launchpad nick, PRODUCT is the name of a product registered in launchpad (or +junk for no product), BRANCH is the name for this branch.
<SteveA> morning
<spiv> Afternoon :)
<SteveA> spiv. jamesh, stub: meeting time 
<spiv> I'm already on skype.
<SteveA> so i see
<stub> public holiday here, so better be quick
<stub> :)
<jamesh> SteveA: sorry.  Was out getting lunch
<lifeless> morning
<sivang> morning
<siretart> spiv: I was rather talking about auto-imported branches like this one: https://launchpad.net/products/xine-lib/head
<siretart> spiv: is there a list which branches are auto-imported? How to request a product to be auto-imported so that I can branch from them?
<spiv> siretart: https://launchpad.net/people/vcs-imports/+branches
<spiv> siretart: although for some reason the xine-lib branch doesn't seem to be listed, maybe it isn't syncing correctly :(
<spiv> siretart: ddaa will know more
<siretart> spiv: cool. can anyone register branches there so they get autoimported?
<sabdfl> siretart: yes
<siretart> hi mark! 
<siretart> cool! :)
* siretart tries that with mplayer..
<spiv> siretart: talk to ddaa, but it ought to just be a matter of filling out the source details.
<siretart> spiv: ok. I'll wait for him here. I'm not how to fill in the details, because it's a svn
<spiv> siretart: well, https://launchpad.net/products/mplayer/trunk apparently already has some SVN details.
<spiv> The import for that is only "testing" rather than "syncing", though.
<siretart> spiv: for xine-lib, it is already 'syncing' but it doesn't show up at vcs-imports as well
<spiv> But yeah, at this point all I can do is wave my arms about vaguely and point at ddaa ;)
<siretart> :)
<SteveA> jordi: ping
<jordi> SteveA: here
<jordi> mdke: pingping!
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<mdke> jordi: hi
<sabdfl> SteveA, kiko-zzz: all set to speak in 15
<SteveA> sabdfl: ack
<SteveA> cprov: is kiko around?
<cprov> SteveA: I'm not at office, want me to call him ?
<SteveA> please, he has a conf call in 15 mins
* cprov calling
* cprov trying again
<cprov> SteveA: he is not reachable
<SteveA> salgado: are you in the async offices?
<salgado> SteveA, yes
<SteveA> is kiko there?
<salgado> SteveA, not yet
<SteveA> sabdfl: dialing in...
<kiko-zzz> sabdfl, SteveA: all I hear is new age!
<sabdfl> SteveA, kiko-zzz: i'm in
* bradb wakes up
<Kagou> hi
<Kagou> Is it planed to add a release selection form in reporting bugs  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug ?
<ddaa> good morning
<bradb> Kagou: not yet. bug 424.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 424 in malone "No distribution or version field" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/424
<Kagou> wow pas tout jeune celui-ci ... merci pour l'info
<bradb> de rien
* bradb hits the shower
* bradb & # brb
<Kagou> cya
<carlos> BjornT: hi, around?
<BjornT> hi carlos 
<carlos> BjornT: about your pomsgsetpage review:
<carlos> This should mean that choosing the alternative language is currently
<carlos> broken in your patch. Please add a simple page test for it.
<carlos> does it mean that it's broken as it's atm?
<carlos> or that it would be broken if I revert my change?
<BjornT> carlos: add a test and find out ;) i meant it looked like it's currently broken in your patch. reverting your changes should unbreak it. either way a simple pagetest would be sure to ensure that it's not broken.
<carlos> BjornT: I have a test already
<carlos> and it works
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLhp2zl.html
<carlos> that's testing exactly that
<carlos> oh, is your point that the selection using a web browser would not work?
<BjornT> carlos: yeah
<carlos> hmm, let me check, I think I have also that kind of test...
* carlos tests it directly using firefox ;-)
<carlos> BjornT: confirmed, I don't have such test
<carlos> thanks for the warning
<kiko-zzz> bradb, can you show me just the changed and added methods there?
<bradb> kiko-zzz: sure, one sec
<salgado> stub, are you going to stay around for a while?
<salgado> (in case you are around now)
<bradb> kiko-zzz: (Sorry, I had to boot up my youbuntwo laptop...was still reading morning mail on another machine): https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/filegTxWYt.html
<kiko-zzz> bradb, what happened to the widgets that were setup!
<bradb> kiko-zzz: don't ask. it's just magic.
<kiko-zzz> that used to be setup
<kiko-zzz> tell me
<kiko-zzz> please
<kiko-zzz> I must know!
<bradb> they get setup in the setUpWidgets and setUpDisplayWidgets calls
<bradb> they were, AFAICS, needlessly manually instantiated
<bradb> AFAICS, i.e., the tests passed
<kiko-zzz> can you confirm that with BjornT?
<kiko-zzz> did you visually inspect?
<bradb> i visually inspected, yeah
<bradb> i didn't really test the bug watch stuff though
<bradb> but i ran its tests
<stub> salgado: There is a beer with my name on it. Whats up?
<BjornT> bradb: please inspect th bug watch stuff visually. in general we don't test that information is visible on the page that well.
<bradb> BjornT: maybe you can have a look since you know more quickly where and what to inspect?
<bradb> BjornT: my server is running, same url as yesterday
<salgado> stub, there's some shipit changes that need to be cherry picked. but kiko-zzz doesn't want to review them, so I think it's going to take some time until it lands. :-(
<BjornT> bradb: actually, did xx-bugtask-bugwatch-linkage.txt still pass after your change?
<bradb> i'll try
<stub> salgado: Email me the details when it is done - I can look at it tomorrow.
<salgado> stub, cool. thanks!
<stub> salgado: Might want to remove the LOCK on shippingrequest too while you are at it - I don't think it is serving any useful purpose and just causing timeouts.
<salgado> stub, yeah, I've done that already. :)
<bradb> BjornT: urgh
<bradb> BjornT: that one fails. all the bugtask-management ones and bugwatch.txt passed. do you see any obvious problems in the logic at the URL i gave kiko?
<BjornT> bradb: well, one error is that you removed all the CustomWidgetFactory calls, causing the wrong widgets being used. i'll check if i can see a logic error causing the assignee to be editable.
<bradb> BjornT: I assumed those widgets would be properly setup, based on whether they were in the setUpWidgets or setUpDisplayWidgets calls.
<BjornT> bradb: no, setUpWidgets and setUpDisplayWidgets use the default widgets. CustomWidgetFactory is used to specify non-default widgets.
<BjornT> bradb: i think the assignee is editable since a custom widget is specified in zcml, so you need to explicitly specify a display widget using CustomWidgetFactory.
<bradb> I so wish kiko didn't make me refactor this code more than I already had. :) Darn "simple" changes.
<kiko-zzz> I liked the change
<kiko-zzz> and it should be easy to fix that
<kiko-zzz> it's not really that complicated AFAICT
<kiko-zzz> just add an if clause in _setupWidgets.
<kiko-zzz> (and I must say that was what I suggested last evening, which would have taken 10 minutes!)
<matthewrevell> Hello - has anyone noticed delays in receiving email from Launchpad.net?
<kiko-zzz> matthewrevell, some people whitelist or block email from us. could that be the cause?
<matthewrevell> kiko-zzz: I got the mail after a half-hour delay, or so. It happened with a few password reminders and such. Trying to work out if the delay is at my end, with Gmail or at Launchpad.
<matthewrevell> kiko-zzz: As I got it eventually, I'm pretty certain it isn't blacklisted.
<kiko-zzz> could be whitelisted
<matthewrevell> kiko-zzz: Wouldn't a whitelist just mean it bypasses the spam filter? Or am I thinking of something else?
<carlos> BjornT: do you know that the DistributionUsingMaloneVocabulary vocabulary has getTermByToken defined twice ?
<BjornT> carlos: that's a bug. please remove the first definition.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I think I fixed something like that some time ago in another vocabulary
<carlos> I guess it's a product of copy&paste
<BjornT> yeah, i seem to recall that i fixed something like that a while ago as well
<SteveA> kiko-zzz: i thin you meant "greylisted" rather than "whitelisted"
<kiko-zzz> yeah I did
<kiko-zzz> I was on a transcontinental phone call dammit!
<SteveA> inter continental bastard meeting
<ddaa> SteveA: I dunno if I came around telling you
<SteveA> hello ddaa 
<ddaa> SteveA: but before leaving london, I managed to run cscvs to make a bzr-native import
<SteveA> holy crap, that's great
<ddaa> still a lot of work to do there, so the test suite uses bzr across the board
<SteveA> this is good news indeed
<SteveA> thanks for telling me
<lifeless> SteveA: what are your thoughts on using pyrex in bzr ?
<SteveA> i haven't looked at pyrex in a while.
<phanatic> evening everyone
<SteveA> in its favour, it should be possible to keep a python implementation in sync with a pyrex implementation
<SteveA> and rig things up to test both
<phanatic> i'd like to ask if it's possible to remove one of my branches from the supermirror?
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, thats something I'm looking at.
<lifeless> I've just 'whipped up' (2 hours end to end) a listdir that takes 1/3 the time of os.listdir and also provides the file type.
<lifeless> this is a core operation for us.
<phanatic> actually i'd like to move it from my home directory to a project's directory (i think the easiest way to do this is delete + push again) - or is there no way to do this right now?
<lifeless> just change the owner, I think that that is supported
<phanatic> lifeless: how can i do that?
<phanatic> i've registered the product, but it's now driven by a team. so it would be better to have that branch under the team's space, so other members could work on them. tell me if i said something wrong :)
<SteveA> lifeless: what does os.listdir() take so long in comparison?
<lifeless> do you mean why ?
<SteveA> any w* word will do
<SteveA> so long as it is polite
<lifeless> wt :)
<lifeless> listdir stats the files it looks at twice.  this does not stat at all for many systems
<SteveA> interesting
<lifeless> also listdir does not access the path elements in an order that is near-optimal for the disk layout 
<SteveA> i wonder if there's a patch you could get upstream
<SteveA> if it were in C, it could get into python 2.5
<SteveA> there's a performance hike going on right now
<lifeless> yes, which is good for future :)
<lifeless> so there are several things here
<claude> hi i have a problem with my pgp key on launchpad
<lifeless> the first thing is that we wrote a replacement for listdir in python, it takes 157 ms to yield all the entries of a tree with 10K file in pre-order (return all the entries of dir A before the contents of directories under A, but finish all the children of A before doing siblings of A)
<lifeless> os.walk on that tree taks 220ms
<SteveA> claude: hello.  what is the problem?
<lifeless> the differences between that routine which we call walkdirs and os.walk is that it stats once and only once, grouping files of a dir with the dir, and is stack based not recursive.
<claude> SteveA: hi, the initial expiration date is over 
<claude> it's not the case anymore
<claude> but Laucnhpad doesn't take into account the new expiration date
<lifeless> SteveA: taking walkdirs and replacing its use of listdirs with my read_dir wrapper drops the time from 157 to 77ms. os.walk would probably also get a win from readdir.
<claude> https://launchpad.net/people/paroz/+editpgpkeys
<SteveA> claude: would you file a support request on this please?  https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+addticket
<SteveA> claude: then people who can look into this for you will be able to do so.
<claude> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> claude: include all the details you can think of that are relevant
<SteveA> lifeless: would the distributed bzr binary package have a pyrex dependency?  or would it all be compiled into C by then?
<lifeless> the binary paackage would have no new deps.
<lifeless> the source package will have a .py file that gives the 157ms performance
<SteveA> .py ?
<SteveA> not .pyrex?
<lifeless> .py
<lifeless> we would ship the following files:
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> you have a .py with single-stating
<lifeless> .h - a header for the C version.
<lifeless> .py - a wrapper if the C extension is not appropriate on a platform/not built
<lifeless> .pyx - the pyrex source.
<lifeless> .c - the output of pyrex, which allows building by users/developers who dont have pyrex.
<lifeless> that is all
<matsubara> :w
<SteveA> matsubara: hi.  claude is adding a support request about a problem with gpg key expiration in launchpad.
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, I'll take a look.
<SteveA> lifeless: that all sounds fine to me.  the problem i've seen in the past with parallel python and C or C-ish implementations is when the tests are not run twice with each implementation.  
<SteveA> then the C version gets developed and the python one rots away
<claude> matsubara; just done, ticket 1020
<lifeless> SteveA: indeed. Doingn interface testing on them is already implemented the 'cheap way' - make check on pqm will run on python only then build the extension, then run again.
<SteveA> nice
<licio> in my launchpad home, show the Ubuntero is Not yet, but I signed the code of conduct
<matsubara> licio: bug 48995
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48995 in launchpad "People who have signed the Code of Conduct are now listed as not being Ubunteros." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48995
<licio> matsubara, thanx
<kiko> matsubara, is this a regression from your changes to CoC 1.0.1?
<matsubara> kiko: I think it's related
<salgado> it definitely is!
* kiko kicks matsubara 
<kiko> #@!$!!! FRIGGIN COWBOYS
<kiko> is this damned thing not tested ffs?
<matsubara> kiko: apparently the ubuntero flasg isn't tested.
<kiko> how surprising
<lifeless> dinnerish time... kiko do you need anything from me ?
<lifeless> if not I might wander off to eat and ponder and stuff
<kiko> lifeless, mmmm not that I can recall right now
<lifeless> btw, what do you think of bzr using pyrex?
<lifeless> (for single functions, carefully selected)
<kiko> lifeless, what's wrong with wrapping manually?
<lifeless> potentially nothing. pyrex seems very nice though, easier to do the wrapping.
<kiko> what sort of things are you seeing to move to C?
<kiko> I mean, is it an algorithm which is slow in python? or data structure access? or..
<lifeless> in this case its access to an os feature not exposed by python.
<bradb> kiko: this seems to work: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filepajAoc.html
<bradb> the bugwatch stuff looks right to me, BjornT's test passes, and my tests pass.
<carlos> BjornT: so, can I send a merge request after adding that extra test ?
<bradb> less magical than i wanted to believe, but oh well
<BjornT> carlos: yeah
<carlos> ok, thanks
<sladen> can somebody please re-send the signup request to 'vmware-builds@vmware.com' for the person 'vmware-build-team'.  They now have the email alias set up
<sladen> ^^probably needs an admin to do it
<salgado> sladen, If I got it right, they tried to register a new account but the email address they used wasn't reachable?
<salgado> sladen, btw, shouldn't this be Launchpad team, created using https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam?
<sladen> salgado: it should really be a 'role'
<sladen> salgado: yes.  The account was registered manually the night before dapper release and the email address was not setup ten
<sladen> then
<sladen> so never got the confirmation request.  As such the account is 'in limbo'
<sladen> salgado: I've just had a message from the person at vmware that the alias now actually goes to an internal mailing list for thenm
<salgado> well, the account doesn't exist, in fact. that's why somebody has to go to launchpad.net/+login, type this email address there and submit. I can do that, but a person whose name is vmware-builds-team doesn't sound quite right to me
<salgado> anyway, they can easily change this later, if they want. (both the email and the name)
<salgado> sladen, maybe you could ask the vmware person sign up (https://launchpad.net/+login) again? (It's one page load and one email address to type, so it shouldn't be a problem, I think)
<sladen> salgado: that account already has package uploads assocaited with it
<sladen> I've tried sticking it into the +forgottenpassword page and that says it's sent a request
<salgado> ah, I see
<salgado> so, that account was automatically created
<salgado> sladen, yes, the +forgottenpassword page should do it, in this case
<powerr> s.a trke bilen varm 
<powerr> you have free linux cd
<bradb> kiko-fud: can i merge my Importance patch?
* bradb & # lunch
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<sfllaw> Hey!
<sfllaw> Launchpad is sending messages that have lines that start with "From:"
<Kinnison> So?
<Kinnison> It's only "From " which causes issues
<sfllaw> Oy.  You're right.
<sfllaw> My bad.
<matsubara> hey mpt
<kiko-fud> I just called
<kiko-fud> to say
<kiko-fud> I LOVE YOU
<kiko> man do I love having lunch
<ddaa> bradb: the coloured bug icons for importance are pretty
<ddaa> I like them
<ddaa> Wow daily language packs!
<ddaa> That's serious love!
<ddaa> carlos: congrats!
<LarstiQ> ooh
<bradb> kiko: Can I merge my patch?
<kiko> bradb, one sec
<kiko> bradb, does self.fieldNames need to be set before doing the widget setup in _setUpWidgets? if not, I'd move it to after that if clause to make the code clearer.
<kiko> bradb, you can also remove the comment:
<kiko>            # Don't edit self.fieldNames directly, because it's shared by all
<kiko>             # BugTaskEditView instances.
<kiko> you can say "# Start out with default fieldNames" if you like though
<kiko>                     read_only_field_names.append("importance")
<kiko> bradb, that line has excessive indentation
<kiko>                     editable_field_names.remove("importance")
<kiko> as well
<kiko> r=kiko with that
<kiko> there is a better way of refactoring that
<kiko> maybe
<kiko> but not right now
<kiko> nice work
<bradb> kiko: thanks. /me makes some tweaks
<bradb> Is the bzr optimization work -updates worthy?
<LarstiQ> there is more optimization work in the pipeline
<LarstiQ> so I'd wait with that unless there is something that really hurts you?
<bradb> nothing that really hurts, I was just curious if dapper users would get a chance to see it go even faster
<lifeless> we'll put 1.0 into dapper
<lifeless> we may put 0.9 and other inbetween versions into dapper
<bradb> nice
<jordi> mdke: so you saw pitti's announcement.
<jordi> mdke: I wanted to discuss with you how to document this official policy
<jordi> ie, that from now on langpacks fro hoary, breezy, dapper will be available on the 1st monday of each month
<sivang> re
<sivang> am I never allowed to edit a spec someone else registered?
<sivang> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/laptop-video-output-control/
<sivang> I want to suggest myself as the drafter if it will be discussed
<sivang> but seems I cannot do that.
<jordi> not sure sivan
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> It's a lovely afternoon here in the Garden State
<sivang> yo mpt 
<sivang> mpt: where is that ? :)
<matsubara> sivang: you could use the Request feedback feature to ask the guy who registerd to add you as the drafter.
<sivang> matsubara: so I can only make changes or add myself as a drafter for specs I registered?
<matsubara> sivang: not really.
<matsubara> sivang: once you're assigned as a drafter you would be able to edit that spec
<sivang> matsubara: so what's the default is now? who else is allowed to edit a spec after the registrant has registered it?
<matsubara> sivang: everyone who is somewhat related to the spec.
<sivang> matsubara: ah, cool, thanks.
<mdke> jordi: right. what thoughts do you have?
<neutrinomass> I just tried searching with "oldest" and I get newest bugs first. The opposite with "newest". Should I file a bug ?
<matsubara> neutrinomass: known bug
<tortho> it's been like that for some days, and ill think they know
<neutrinomass> matsubara: Ok, thanks.
<matsubara> bug 48784
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48784 in malone "newest and oldest searches are reversed" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48784
<sivang> have a nice weekend all, laters.
<ajmitch> mpt: off visiting foreign lands again
<ajmitch> ?
<mpt> ajmitch, yep
<mpt> sivang, New Jersey
<mpt> sivang, are you still planning to implement the Backup tool for Edgy?
<sivang> mpt: this time with a gang behind me hopefully :)
<sivang> mpt: there's mostly infrastructure work - dar pyndingd, creating dispather for desktop notificiations etc.
<sivang> mpt: anywya, I'm singing off for the weekend , can we continue this next week? :)
<sivang> mpt: (oh also incorporating the new proposed GUI by glatztor)
<sivang> mpt: which I would be keen on seeing feedback from you on it </hint>
<sivang> ;-)
<sivang> mpt: anyway, catch you later.
<mpt> sivang, ok, I'll finish writing a design spec so you can tell me whether it's useful and whether the gang could finish it before September :-)
#launchpad 2006-06-10
<cprov> morning 
<glatzor> is lp down?
<glatzor> i get a timeout trying to connect
<mpt> works for me, glatzor 
<mdke> dodgy here too
<mdke> very slow to respond
<glatzor> hi mdke, sorry to bother you once again. but at which level should I file bugs against the desktop guide? only major ones?
<sivang> mpt: thanks!
<sivang> mpt: (just saw your response to my previou sinquery about writing a design spec)
<sivang> mpt: in any event , if you design the complete system (as planned for edgy+1) I will just cut down design stuff as per the features I think can be implemented for edgy
<sivang> mpt: and save it for edgy+1 , but again - many thanks , and ping me when you you're done so I can review it. Cheers.
<mpt> sivang, right, my plan is to spec the simplest useful thing, so you can tell me whether it's implementable before September
<mpt> and if it's easily finishable, I'll add more stuff :-)
<marga> Hi! I'd like to get in touch with the people that develop/ed Rosetta... Does anyone here know who they are?
<matsubara> marga: you want to talk to carlos, but he's not here atm
<mpt> marga, carlos at canonical dot com should work
<marga> Is he the main dev?
<mpt> yes
<matsubara> marga: jordi may also help, if it's rosetta community related
<marga> Oh, jordi might be an option, since we know each other.
<marga> It's a bit flamey subject.  I'd rather talk it with jordi first.
<marga> tnx
<fabbione> hey marga
<marga> hey
<fabbione> marga: go for jordi and carlos. carlos is a good guy ;)
<marga> fabbione: yeah, I'm sure. I'd still rather have this conversation in private with jordi first. Maybe we can figure something out.
<fabbione> marga: i have no doubt :)
#launchpad 2006-06-11
<mpt> jordi, ping
<jordi> hi mpt
<mpt> jordi, do you happen to know how to code translation comments that will get picked up by Rosetta?
<jordi> What language?
<mpt> C
<jordi> In C, you normally add a comment just before the gettext call
<mpt> oh
<jordi> If that's not enough, use /* TRANSLATORS: fooo
<mpt>  /* comment here */
<mpt> foo = g_strdup (_("bar"))
<mpt> like that?
<mpt> that's easy enough
<mpt> thanks jordi
<mdke> jordi: you were asking about documenting langpacks the other day
<jordi> np!
<mdke> jordi: want to continue now?
<jordi> mdke: yeah, I really shouldn't be irciong now.
<jordi> the gf wants to start watching a movie
<mdke> jordi: another time is fine
<jordi> I wanted to discuss with you where we should document this kind of "official" policies
<jordi> ok
<jordi> besides the FAQ
<mdke> a translators guide, you think?
<jordi> something like this. I need to talk to you about more general Rosetta docs though
<jordi> re how to organise them, etc
<mdke> jordi: ok. I'll be around tomorrow if you like
<jordi> but not now :P
<jordi> ok, or monday, Im not sure about tomorrow
<mdke> jordi: email maybe
<jordi> ok
<jordi> in any case, ttyl
<jordi> It's woody allen time :)
* mdke nods
<mdke> have fun
<jordi> k, laters!
<ompaul> anyone know if there is there are reason there are no Ubunteros findable on lp 
<Vampyre-2099> hey people
<rob> hi, I changed my Name in launchpad, does that change my @ubuntu.com email address too?
<lifeless> I'm not sure
<rob> I'd prefer if it did
<lifeless> give it a day to sync, then try ;)
<rob> yeah, ok
<rob> how come it takes so long?
<rob> if its pulling/pushing data into a sql database, shouldn't it be pretty quick (provided that is what it is doing)?
<lifeless> like I ay, I'm not sure about the process
<rob> k
<mdke> rob: I think it requires admin intervention. It did when i changed my emai address anyway, not sure about a nick change
<mdke> wait a few days and see if it works
<rob> mdke, thanks, odd process though
<mdke> rob: hmm?
<rob> I just would have thought it would be more automated
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<mdke> perhaps in a world where everything is perfect, yeah
<rob> heh
<lifeless> mdke: or more precisely where every*body* is
<lifeless> one can imagine abuse rather easily
<mdke> lifeless: yes, that's a good point
<fabbione> rob: afaik the mail db is manually synced from LP. better wait and see.
<sivang> hi folks
<funman> hello
<funman> sorry
<funman> i did not see if there were answers to my question
<mdke> funman: we didn't see your question
<lifeless> AFAWCT you did not ask a question
<funman> sorry i got disconnection problems
<funman> so it was:
<funman> i read on the faq that launchpad is being released in GPL, small parts at once
<funman> and i'm searching a status page of this process
<funman> which parts are already released, and what is actually blocking the GPL releasing process of the other parts
<mdke> funman: I don't think there is such a page
<mdke> funman: note that it says "free software" rather than GPL
<mdke> according to that page it is basically the fact that all the code is interelated that is preventing the licensing of some parts
<funman> that's what i understood
<funman> but i understood too that all the code may be licensed under a free license, even if it would take some years
<mdke> that seems to be the ultimate intention, yep
<funman> and that canonical is searching for some python devs to help in this process
<mdke> right, to separate the various parts, that seems to be what the page says
<Dr^EviL> help
<mdke> Dr^EviL: more details needed
<Dr^EviL> yeah
<funman> mdke: do you know who i should ask for making such a page ?
<funman> i mean, some specifical launchpad developer, or should i mail directly canonical
<mdke> funman: not sure. I'd recommend asking here on a week day
<funman> sunday is a day of the week :)
<funman> all right, i'll reiter my demand on tomorrow
<siretart> ddaa: hi there, around?
<ddaa> siretart: helle
<ddaa> hello
<siretart> ddaa: i was pointed to you because of auto importing branches from upstream
<ddaa> yes, it's part of my job
<Espion--X> hello  alll  here 
<Espion--X>    :)
<siretart> ddaa: xine-lib is registered, but there doesn't seem to be a bzr for it https://launchpad.net/products/xine-lib/+branches
<ddaa> mh
<siretart> ddaa: I registed mplayer as well, and I'd like it to be autosynced as well, if it was possible
<ddaa> looking into it
<siretart> https://launchpad.net/products/mplayer/trunk says it was still 'testing'. since days
<ddaa> so xine-lib is on sourceforge
<siretart> https://launchpad.net/products/xine-lib/head says it was 'syncing' but I cannot find the bzr branch anywhere
<ddaa> all our sourceforge imports are currently broken because of 1. sourceforge bulk renaming of cvs repos 2. bugs in our handling of changed cvroot 3. reviewers bickering 4. not enough hours in the day
<siretart> aah, okay. this explains
<ddaa> I'll make a note to look into it again when the sourcefore issue is  fixed
<siretart> the next thing: it seems that I somehow broke a bzr branch on the supermirror: 
<siretart> bzr: ERROR: Lock was broken while still open: LockDir(sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-dev/aspectc%2B%2B/debian/.bzr/branch/lock) - check storage consistency!
<siretart> I interrupted a commit, I admit it
<ddaa> no idea what this error means
<ddaa> it's probably not a supermirror-specific issue
<ddaa> since it just looks like a normal sftp to bzr
<siretart> I think one has to run 'bzr check' in the bzr branch on the supermirror
<siretart> but that's just a guess
<ddaa> I that one means "this error message sucks"
<ddaa> I kicked the mplayer test
<ddaa> maybe one day we'll be able to make vcs import be fully automatic
<LarstiQ> siretart: have you tried bzr break-lock?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: that too
<siretart> LarstiQ: trying
<siretart> LarstiQ: gives me a new exception: bzr: ERROR: exceptions.IOError: rmdir failed at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/transport/sftp.py line 540 in _translate_io_exception
<LarstiQ> oh great
<siretart> trying to unbind
<LarstiQ> siretart: is that with 0.8?
<siretart> LarstiQ: yes, dapper latest
<LarstiQ> siretart: care to file 'better error message needed' bugs if they don't exist yet?
<siretart> LarstiQ: I think I have to do that
<ddaa> siretart: my idle suggestion would be "trash the branch and start again". You can probably just delete the .bzr on the supermirror via sftp and copy a correct one in place (using sftp directly). For example using the nautilus sftp browser.
<ddaa> see what I mean?
<siretart> ddaa: intersting idea. will try that
<ddaa> siretart: i'll manually fix the cvsroot for xine-lib, it's weird that the bzr branch was never published
<siretart> ddaa: :)
<siretart> ddaa: deleting the .bzr dir wasn't a that great idea. Now I cannot push, becuase the directory still exists, and I cannot delete it either because of permissions :(
<ddaa> did you read my suggestion _entirely_?
<ddaa> "and copy a correct one in place (using sftp directly)"
<siretart> aah, sorry. I misread
<Keybuk> Exception while accepting: type object 'DistroReleaseQueueStatus' has no attribute 'UNAPROVED'
<Keybuk> Kinnison, cprov-lunch ... ^^
<lifeless> s/P/PP ;)
<Keybuk> indeed
<Keybuk> missing test case there, one thinks
<ddaa> siretart: okay, xinelib is broken in a interestingly creative way
<ddaa> unfortunate interaction between a really broken cvs commit message
<siretart> ddaa: oh, it is? (well, the software itself is as well on some archs ;)
<ddaa> the rfc822 format of baz commit logs
<ddaa> bzr should be able to deal with the broken commit log much more gracefully though
<cprov> Keybuk: typo fixed, test added in my `small-fixes` branch, thank you for reporting this
<Keybuk> cprov: when will that likely be deployed?
<Keybuk> given that this kinda blocks uploads right now
<cprov> Keybuk: production is already cowboyed ;)
<Keybuk> thanks
<cprov> Keybuk: np
<cprov> Keybuk:  let me know if it works, I'm around
<Keybuk> seems to be fine thanks
<cprov> you're welcome, sorry for that mistake
#launchpad 2007-06-04
<jml> I've just got two timeouts in a row submitting a bug to LP
<jml> OOPS-520D160
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/520D160
<jml> make that three
<Hobbsee> PWill: the ops are *not* here to answer support questions if no one else has.  the !ops trigger is not for that.
<PWill> Hobbsee: I believe that has already been made clear to me
<Hobbsee> good.
* Hobbsee just saw the highlight
<PWill> ah
<PWill> I was just very frustrated because Launchpad will not send me email, and I am sure that it is a problem on the LP side.
<PWill> Since I can receive email from everyone else
<kiko> PWill, have you tried using another email address?
<Hobbsee> fair enough, so you'd have to see an archive admin, not an op.
<Hobbsee> hiya kiko 
<kiko> it may be that the canonical smtp server is blacklisted by your ISP, for instance
<PWill> kiko: Well, the Ubuntu Mailing lists no longer send me email either
<PWill> kiko: When I login, it says that my emails have been bouncing
<Hobbsee> which would be on the same smtp server....surely
<kiko> PWill, then you already have the answer.
<PWill> however, I am yet to see an incoming connection on my postfix logs
<PWill> I just figured that someone that has ops would be an LP admin
<PWill> but i've learned not to believe that
<Hobbsee> PWill: ubuntu is big enough that an op is not necessarily a developer, and is more likely than not a launchpad admin, as launchpad is closed source.
<PWill> Hobbsee: do you know how I can get in contact with someone that could help clear up this issue?
<PWill> It is very frustrating
<Hobbsee> PWill: kiko is a launchpad guy
<lifeless> PWill: you can file an answer request at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<lifeless> PWill: but as kiko says, its almost certainly not a launchpad issue.
<lifeless> PWill: as its affecting the list server for you too. 
<Hobbsee> hiya lifeless 
<lifeless> hi Hobbsee 
<lifeless> congrat
<lifeless> s
<Hobbsee> lifeless: thankyou :)
<Hobbsee> lifeless: i'ts another step in world domination :)
<kiko> heh
<jtv> Hey stub
<stub> Yo
<jtv> Went laptop-shopping yesterday.  Ever seen the Linux that Acer preinstalls?
<lifeless> jtv: didn't know they did preinstalls
<jtv> lifeless: they might as well not.  No X, for starters!
<jtv> And no device info, so lspci is just about useless.
<jtv> Now *that* is something we need in Ubuntu: a live cd that tells you which features on a laptop will work, and tests the ones it doesn't know about.
<lifeless> jtv: gutsy has that
<lifeless> feisty has that if you run it by hand
<jtv> cool!
<jtv> Does it also give the user the option to submit his compatibility info?
<lifeless> jtv: yes
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #118607 in launchpad "Affects upstream triggers error page "duplicate" project not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118607
<ubotu> New bug: #118609 in malone ""List related bugs" doesn't work on hosts other than bugs.launchpad.net" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118609
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #118623 in launchpad "Hinder spambot registration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118623
<pygi> any idea why LP is timing out all the time :-/
<siretart> pygi: works for me
<pygi> siretart, offline now for maintenance
<ubotu> New bug: #118625 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse sometimes hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118625
<cprov> morning, guys
<popey> launchpad wearing bouncy trousers today?
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> stub, Znarl: launchpad offline?
<pygi> kiko, not anymore it seems
<pygi> kwwii, !!! :)
<kwwii> is launchpad really down or am I doing something stupid?
<kwwii> hi pygi :-)
<pygi> kwwii, it seems it's back now ^_^
<pygi> but it was down
<pygi> (or is it down again? :P)
<pygi> seems so :-/
<kiko> maybe it's  just one appserver
<pygi> down again, yup
<kwwii> well, I cannot register a new project, so at least that part is down
<popey> been getting this on and off for a couple of hours
<pygi> kwwii, now you can :P
<kiko> some database work has been done
<kiko> which is why we were having spotty perf
<kiko> it's been stopped now
<kiko> so things should be back to normal
<popey> is it possible to take a bug that has been set as "fix released" in upstream and change that to "oh no it isn't" type status? 
<popey> bug 112552
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112552 in apt-mirror "Packages containing a tilde are deleted by clean.sh" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112552
<popey> or does that come from upstream?
<pochu> popey: if it's a bug watch, it comes from upstream, but you can change it to "Track the status here", so you can change status/importance
<popey> as the upstream is an ubuntu person I'll leave it as tracking upstream and let them change it there, thanks
<popey> thank you
<kwwii> thanks, have fun!
<ubotu> New bug: #118633 in launchpad "pofile import approver should connect as a different database user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118633
<pygi> hey phanatic 
<phanatic> hey pygi :)
<ubotu> New bug: #118638 in rosetta "Language pack export lacks some files that were exported before" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118638
<jam-laptop> Hi all
<jam-laptop> We have some more spam on the launchpad answers pages
<jam-laptop> https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/7363
<jam-laptop> This time they changed the actual question again
<jam-laptop> hmm. maybe you already caught it
<dneary> Hi
<dneary> I have a real world example of a need to roll back a translation, unfortunately
<danilo_> dneary: hi dave
<dneary> Someone uploaded a .po based on a really old .pot file
<dneary> Hi danilos
<dneary> And over-wrote a much more recent translation which was missing a few strings with one which 100% translated an outdated version :{
<danilos> dneary: we have to do that manually at the moment, so it's best if you file a question about it
<danilos> dneary: hum, are you saying that someone overwrote translation done in Launchpad?
<dneary> I don't even have an email address for the person for some reason - can't see it on their home page
<dneary> danilos: I just downloaded the .po file (was going to convert & commit it) and saw there was a suspiciously large diff
<danilos> dneary: can you point me at the translation so I take a look?
<dneary> danilos: So I checked, and the POT creation date is October 2006
<dneary> danilos: cs for wengophone
<danilos> dneary: ok, thanks
<danilos> dneary: so, October 2006 is too old, right?
<dneary> The product is open, we need to look at our permissions system, but that was deliberate
<dneary> danilos: I updated the last .pot in April
<danilos> dneary: right, ok, I'll take a look and see what we can do
<dneary> Ah - hold on
<dneary> POT-creation-date might not mean what I think it means
<danilos> dneary: (as an aside, if you use intltool, it should mean what you think it means :)
<dneary> danilos: We use linguist
<danilos> but, wengophone is not gnome app, so probably doesn't use intltool anyway
<dneary> danilos: So I have to manually convert from .ts to .po and back
<dneary> Pain in the arse
<danilos> dneary: btw, Launchpad should gracefully handle all this
<dneary> What's suspicious is a bunch of strings which are currently translated in our svn, which don't appear in the new .po files
<dneary> Or which were translated, and now aren't
<danilos> dneary: hum, that shouldn't happen, especially not since it says all messages are translated for Czech
<danilos> (I am looking at trunk)
<dneary> Example: "Use Yahoo! Japan server" <- Not in the .po files
<dneary> Ah, bugger
<dneary> I see the problem
<dneary> The main branch is 2.1
<dneary> I was downloading trunk files
<dneary> I have previously set the 2.1 branch as "the main development branch"
<dneary> I guess that doesn't set it as the default translation branch
<danilos> dneary: btw, karma summary for the 'jarda' guy shows only 7-8 translation suggestions approved, so that's how many should be changed anyway
<danilos> I am not sure how that bit works, I'll have to check
<dneary> We don't do any approval of translations - it's completely open
<danilos> carlos: how does one set main translation branch?
<danilos> dneary: have you considered using a translation group for wengophone?
<dneary> danilos: Yes
<danilos> dneary: (I think we already talked about it, so I am just checking :)
<dneary> danilos: Considered it, haven't yet gotten around to doing it
<danilos> dneary: ah, ok, surer
<dneary> But don't worry, I understand the problem I was having - downloading the wrong branch wasn't good
<danilos> dneary: right, I'll check up on what's wrong with the default branch as well, and I'll let you know
<danilos> dneary: btw, POT should always stay what you uploaded, no matter what translators upload, so it should be a nice check for you (and if it isn't the same, it could even be our bug)
<dneary> OK
<dneary> I can trust that :)
<danilos> dneary: heh, thanks :)
<danilos> dneary: ok, this is a bug in Launchpad that we don't display templates from main development focus branch (but rather, first branch registered which has templates)
<danilos> dneary: bug #118663 if you want to track it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118663 in rosetta "Translation overview page doesn't show translations for the main development focus branch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118663
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, congrats on "being Core" as beuno put it. :-) 
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: thankyou :)
<beuno> I thought it sounded cool  :D
<beuno> congrats Hobbsee
<Rinchen>  /nick Hobbsee Core
<dneary> danilos: Thanks
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: what do you work on?  launchpad?
<pochu> beuno: you might want to do that for motus too ;)
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, yes
<danilos> Hobbsee: saying 'Rinchen works' is quite a stretch, though :)
<beuno> pochu: I'd love to if someone would provide me with that information  :D
* danilos hides
* Rinchen laughs.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<pochu> beuno: I will :)
<Rinchen> Most of the time I cause FUD for kiko-afk 
<pochu> beuno: or just subscribe to motu-council ML, if you prefer it.
<beuno> pochu: that might work too
<beuno> btw, you're in Murcia, right?
<pochu> Right
<pochu> beuno: but if you don't want to subscribe to more ML, I'll keep you up-to-date :)
<pochu> When somebody's approved.
<beuno> pochu: we can try both  :D
<pochu> beuno: right :)
<beuno> I'm going to be in murcia pro a couple of days the first days of july
<pochu> I might be here :)
<pochu> (though that's not for sure)
<beuno> pochu: I'll email you when I know the exact date
<pochu> Cool :)
<beuno> I'll be bouncing around europe for about a month or so
<beuno> debconf + visting clients
<ubotu> New bug: #118663 in rosetta "Translation overview page doesn't show translations for the main development focus branch" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118663
<cypherbios> lunch hour :)
<dotwaffle> Wahey! My first bzr project created and uploaded to launchpad ;) 
<radix> hooray!
<dotwaffle> my task for the rest of the day is to find documentation to help me produce a team for it ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #118671 in soyuz "Changelog-Close feature tries to close already-closed bugs." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118671
<dotwaffle> If I've been publishing code to my own branch (for instance, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dotwaffle/samaritansrotagui/trunk) and I now want to make it team-based, is there a document to help me? I've found https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/TeamBranches but it deals with creating a branch rather than moving from solo development to team development. I've already created a team.
<dotwaffle> never mind, changed registrant - should be documentation on that though, I think
<ubotu> New bug: #118673 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse broken by dirstate-tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118673
<cypherbios> Someone could tell me how can I remove a team from Launchpad?
<salgado> cypherbios, that's currently not possible. there's a workaround, though
<salgado> cypherbios, what's the team you want to get rid of?
<cypherbios> salgado: ~ubuntu-br-garimpeiros
<cypherbios> salgado: we are concentrated in ~ubuntu-br-doc now
<matsubara> cypherbios: is that a team for serra pelada people?
<cypherbios> ahhahaha
<cypherbios> matsubara: almost
<matsubara> :-)
<salgado> cypherbios, you can remove all members and rename the team to something like 'deprecated-ubuntu-br-garimpeiros', also changing its description to state that
<cypherbios> matsubara: it's for people who looks for content to wikify
<cypherbios> salgado: ok, I'll do that. Thanks
<salgado> cypherbios, then, if you want to get rid of your association with the team, you can reassign it to the 'registry' team
<salgado> deleting teams is something very trick as there may be lots of things linked to a given team which we'll only find out when we try to delete the team
<cypherbios> salgado: also It's better to change the policy to 'restricted' before reasign, isn't it?
<salgado> yeah, that sounds like a good idea. it'll do no harm for sure
<cypherbios> salgado: everything is clean. It's yours (or maybe matsubara's) now ;)
<salgado> heh. did you reassign it to me?
<cypherbios> salgado: no no, 'registry' :)
<salgado> oh, okay. :)
<cypherbios> https://launchpad.net/~deprecated-ubuntu-br-garimpeiros/
<cypherbios> salgado: I forgot to change the homepage, but I think it's too late now
<salgado> you should still be an admin of that team
<salgado> unless you kicked yourself out before reassigning
<cypherbios> salgado: I leaved the team =/
<ubotu> New bug: #118653 in bzr "Need --no-backup flag or similar to upgrade remote repos on launchpad" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118653
<beuno> quick question, why is this package not available for translation: https://translations.launchpad.net/pptpclient
<beuno> or better yet. how can I help to get it on rosetta  :D
* beuno eyeballs carlos
<carlos> beuno: that URL is for use by pptpclient (do you mean pptp-ljnux?) developers
<carlos> though, if you are interested on Ubuntu translations: this is the right URL https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/pptp-linux/
<beuno> carlos: nope nope, the actual ppptclient package
<carlos> although we don't have translations either
<carlos> hmm
<beuno> that's what I was aiming at  :D
<carlos> ppptclient ?
<beuno> yeap yeap
<Kmos> !info pptclient
<ubotu> Package pptclient does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<carlos> I don't see that package
<carlos> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kmos> :)
<carlos> ;-)
<beuno> argh, it might be in universe...
<carlos> beuno: not with that name...
<beuno> hmmmm
<carlos> apt-cache search is not finding it either
<beuno> you're actually right  :D
<beuno> I need to hunt down the name for it then
<carlos> :-)
<beuno> thanks carlos
<carlos> np
<beuno> it's pptp-linux
<beuno> but there still aren't any translations
<beuno> and it's in main  :D
<carlos> beuno: that package doesn't have any .po or .pot file
<carlos> that's why it's not available to be translated in Launchpad 
<carlos> good night
<ubotu> New bug: #118698 in soyuz "Generate Release Files for PPA" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118698
<radix> hey awesome, thanks and congrats on the file download support guys
<jam-laptop> I just got more spam on: https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/7363
<jam-laptop> Can we just block pipa's account?
<jam-laptop> mthaddon: ^^
<jam-laptop> do we need a "mark comment as spam" link?
<mthaddon> jam-laptop: thx - will remove those comments and disable the user
<jam-laptop> thanks mthaddon 
<mthaddon> np
<mthaddon> jam-laptop: those have been removed and the user disabled
<jam-laptop> mthaddon: thanks again
<ubotu> New bug: #118708 in malone "Package maintainers can't set priorities of their own packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118708
#launchpad 2007-06-05
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<carlos> morning
<poolie> hi
<jamesh> spiv, thumper, BjornT: ping? (reviewers meeting)
<thumper> pong
<spiv> pong
<jamesh> ah.  BjornT is on a sprint, so is probably not really here.
<jamesh> == Agenda ==
<jamesh>  * Roll call
<jamesh>  * Next meeting
<jamesh>  * Queue status.
<jamesh> should we try and make the usual 06:00 UTC next week?
<thumper> yes please
<thumper> it's bath time :)
<spiv> Yeah.
<jamesh> okay.  I've just allocated all the branches (except for adeuring's one, which had a bad URL -- I'll allocate it after the meeting)
<jamesh> we've got 5 branches in the red, but one appears to have been merged
<jamesh> one of the others is mpt's branch that SteveA needs to review
<thumper> I think there is something wrong with the red algorithm
<jamesh> thumper: oh?
<thumper> I got two assigned to me on Thursday afternoon
<thumper> which should have made Friday 1, Monday 2, and Tue 3
<thumper> but they were red today
<jamesh> thumper: the age does not depend on when it gets assigned to you -- it depends on when it was put up for review
<spiv> thumper: it's not about when it's assigned, it's about when it's queued in the first place.
<thumper> damn
<thumper> ok
<jamesh> i.e. we are aiming at a 48 hour turn around from when a review was requested, rather than from when it was allocated
<thumper> ok
<jamesh> of course, don't burn yourself out if the branches get allocated late
<spiv> One of the red branches is assigned to me.  I'm doing that at the moment, and I've checked with jml that it's not urgent for him (it's part of a larger set of work he's still doing).
<jamesh> okay.
<jamesh> we've the other two red branches are on stub's and salgado's queues.
<jamesh> we've got 14 branches that are still within the 2 work-day window, most of which I've just allocated
<jamesh> so check your queues.
<jamesh> any other business to cover?
<thumper> not from me
<thumper> spiv: you have two reviews from me to glance over
<spiv> thumper: yep
<spiv> thumper: I haven't forgotten, but you're welcome to nag anyway :)
<jamesh> okay.  I guess that's the end of the meeting then.
<thumper> thanks jamesh
<thumper> spiv: it isn't as bad now given that I send the provisional review through
* spiv nods
<ripl> hi
<ripl> i would be curious to know more about how launchpad integrates bug related information of other projects like debian, fedora, gentoo etc. into its bug tracking system
<ripl> are there any articles out there?
<jamesh> ripl: hi
<jamesh> ripl: currently we have the ability to link a Launchpad bug to a bug in a remote bug tracker
<jamesh> for certain bug tracker types, we will monitor the status of the remote bug and mirror it in Launchpad
<ripl> that is kind of a work in progress right now?
<jamesh> ripl: for example, the following bug is linked to the equivalent bugs in the Debian and Mozilla bug trackers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/37828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37828 in firefox "Text rendered incorrectly in presence of ligatures and justified text" [Medium,In progress]   - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<jamesh> the status of the "firefox (upstream)" task is automatically updated from bugzilla.mozilla.org, and the status of the "firefox (Debian)" task comes from bugs.debian.org
<jamesh> we don't currently do anything like bug comment mirroring, but there are plans to investigate this.
<ripl> ah, that is what i thought could be fascinating and very beneficial
<ripl> but i was wondering how this could be solved technically
<jamesh> what do you mean by "solved technically"?
<ripl> jamesh, how the software decides about proper context and how the software decides how to classify information
<jamesh> ripl: the bug linkages are set up manually
<jamesh> i.e. someone either filed the remote bug or found an already filed bug, then added the task with a link to the remote bug
<jamesh> along with comment mirroring, there is a plan to automatically file Ubuntu bugs based off new Debian bug reports
<jamesh> on the theory that a bug found in the equivalent Debian package probably exists in the Ubuntu package
<Fujitsu> Any ETA on that?
<jamesh> which would lead to better linkage
<jamesh> Fujitsu: not at present.
<ripl> i see. but its not like the ubuntu dude who is responsible for the firefox package checks the bug tracker of debian, the bug tracker of fedora, the bug tracker of gentoo, etc. and organizes cooperation with upstream?
<jamesh> we used to have something like this back when we were using bugzilla.ubuntu.com, actually
<jamesh> ripl: some might do so, some might not do so.
<ripl> ah, ok
<jamesh> at the moment, Launchpad is only providing tools to help the developer after they've discovered the relevant bug report
<Fujitsu> Most people who look at Ubuntu bugs will scan over Debian bugs in the same package and link them.
<jamesh> hi bolsh
<jamesh> or dneary
<dneary> hola
<dneary> jamesh: You only have one nick?
<jamesh> yeah
* dneary has decided that having people actually know who I am on IRC is a good idea
<dneary> Like you, I guess :)
<jamesh> I wasn't imaginative enough to pick an unguessable nickname when I started using IRC
<Hobbsee> just dont change it :P
<Hobbsee> else we'll just all get confused
<ripl> i change my nick every few days and if i start to talk about some ideas all people are like "oh this must be paddy"
<Spads> my name is nick, so you're all triggering my highlighting 
<jamesh> maybe you should change your name to spads then
<jamesh> kill two birds with one stone
<Spads> jamesh: that'd be a lot of work, since I'm a foreigner in this country
<ripl> Spads, you are Nick but your realname field in your client says you are Lex?
<ripl> are you under cover like me? :P
<jamesh> ripl: it makes sense if you've seen him.
<Spads> haha
* Hobbsee just goes by nick, and introduced herself at UDS as her nick.
* ripl grins
<Hobbsee> people understood who i was, that way..
<Spads> https://launchpad.net/~nick-moffitt
<ripl> Hobbsee, like Catspaw who works at google. most people know her by her nick :D
<Hobbsee> heh
<ripl> Spads, you look cuddly on that picture :P
<Hobbsee> ripl: he probably bites
<Spads> ripl: a friend of mine gimped the spider jerusalem props on (http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=spider+jerusalem)
* Hobbsee wonders when SteveA will end up doing those guidelines, as we're on this topic
<ripl> Spads, cool story :)
* ripl understood Hobbsee's hint and continues to investigate under cover
<Hobbsee> ripl: was no specific hint, as such.
<ripl> :P
* Hobbsee has power to get people thrown off freenode, though, incidently
<Hobbsee> which is half related to that topic, i guess.
* ripl never doubts the power of a geeky woman
<carlos> danilos: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #118766 in launchpad "Mirror prober incorrectly disables functioning release mirrors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118766
<ubotu> New bug: #118767 in rosetta "source package list of templates shown when translations are disabled" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118767
<cprov> morning folks
<Hobbsee> hi cprov 
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi there, how is it going ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: the internet is breaking
<Hobbsee> cprov: 96% packet loss is fun, when you're trying to upload to bzr and such!
<cprov> Hobbsee: that's bad ... I wish you luck.
<Hobbsee> hehe, thankyou
<Hobbsee> cprov: i'm now ssh'ing into another guy's machine, and ircing that way
<Hobbsee> it's hell trying to get logs, when your connection keeps dying, obviously
<Hobbsee> ooh, 98% now.
<Hobbsee> special :)
* carlos -> lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #118776 in launchpad-answers "Question listing for Person is broken in rocketfuel" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118776
<Hobbsee> morning kiko!
<kiko> hi Hobbsee 
<Odd_Bloke> When attaching files to bugs, what does the 'is a patch' checkbox do, and will it cause problems/be to my advantage if I mark bzr bundles as such?
<pochu> Odd_Bloke: that's for the advanced search funcion 'Search bugs with a patch'
<Odd_Bloke> pochu: OK.  So it doesn't affect presentation of the file in any way?
<pochu> No, it doesn't.
<Odd_Bloke> OK, probably safe to do then.
<Odd_Bloke> pochu: Thanks!
<pochu> No problem :)
<Odd_Bloke> I'm setting up a branch on Launchpad to mirror one in my own webspace.  It currently reads 'This branch has not been mirrored yet.' under Recent Revisions.  If the mirroring fails, will this message change to reflect that?
<cypherbios> Odd_Bloke: usually it changes to something like "sync failed" when it fails
<Odd_Bloke> OK, that's good to know.
<mdamt> How to change project and teams name in LP?
<salgado> mdamt, if you're the project owner or a team admin, there should be a link for that on the top-left menu
<mdamt> My project changes it's name :(
<kiko> mdamt, it happens to the best -- phoenix became firefox!
<mdamt> :-)
<mdamt> salgado: In "Change details"?
<mdamt> Can't find the field to rename. Only the Display name can be changed.
<mdamt> Found it for the team.
<mdamt> Thanks anyway. Gtg.
<ubotu> New bug: #118796 in launchpad-bazaar "Can assign a branch to someone without their approval" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118796
<gnomefreak> is there sync issues today with branches?
<gnomefreak> i saw someone mention it earlier today and now sftp has the revisions that were made but http does not.
<ubotu> New bug: #118805 in soyuz "PPA upload notification need to be customized" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118805
<bdmurray> hello, I was wondering if there is a process for reporting bug spam.
<ubotu> New bug: #118807 in soyuz "PPA build failure notifications need customization" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118807
<Odd_Bloke> How long should I expect between setting a branch up as a mirror and the mirroring actually happening?
* carlos -> out
<carlos> cheers
<ec1> Hi there.
<ec1> Any rosetta expert around with a little bit of spare time ?
<HampusW> hi ec1 =)
<beuno> ec1: what can we help you with?
<ec1> hello beuno
<ec1> beuno : is there some convention for the 2 letter code of brazilian ?
<ec1> beuno : it is some special portuguese, 
<Kmos> ec1: it's not the original one
<ec1> beuno : both use pt but we differentiate them in our app.
<Kmos> Portuguese (Portugal) is the real one
<ec1> kmos : ok but how do we name our po files ?
<Kmos> pt_BR.po
<phanatic> pt_BR.po i guess
<Kmos> :)
<ec1> Thanks, that makes sense
<ec1> Second question : how long does it usually take to import files in rosetta once they have been approved ?
<ec1> They are stuck in the pipe for 3 days, do i need to worry, or is it usual ?
<ec1> https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/imports/+index?target=products&status=APPROVED&type=all
<ec1> (wubi files)
<ec1> Another question : is there a standard for the naming of the po files we make outside rosetta, appart the 2 letter code ?
<ec1> is there some doc i should read ?
<Kmos> ec1: you must talk about that with carlos
<ec1> kmos : ok
<popey> can someone please "host popey.com" from the data centre where planet.ubuntu.com resdies?
<popey> should be 212.13.194.80, but i suspect it is resolving to the old ip of 212.13.198.80 which is no longer valid and as such my blog is not being picked up
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~$ host popey.com
<Kmos> popey.com has address 212.13.194.80
<popey> thanks 
<Kmos> from my ISP :)
<Kmos> resolves to the same ip
<popey> not from the dc where p.u.c is?
<Kmos> no
<Kmos> i don't have access to that
<popey> this happened last time I chaned IP. it seems to cache the IP for ages
<Kmos> it takes 24/48 hours
<popey> it changed weeks ago
<Kmos> so that's strange
<popey> but the old IP has only just been shutdown
<Kmos> try #canonical-sysadmins
<Kmos> try #ubuntu-sysadmins
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> first channel
<jordi> jesus
<popey> ah yes
<jordi> I get more launchpad email than my poor processor can process through spamd
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> hi thumper 
<thumper> morning ajmitch 
<aa_> hi, did you stop supporting the subversion code registration?
<thumper> aa_: what do you mean exactly?
<thumper> code imports?
<aa_> when I first started using launchpad "branches" could be cvs, svn or bzr
<aa_> I can't quite remember the rest
<aa_> obviously only bzr branches would be hosted
<thumper> aa_: branches have always been bzr, but launchpad can import cvs and svn to make bzr branches
<aa_> oh
<aa_> thumper: does it still do the import thing?
<thumper> aa_: yes it does
<aa_> thumper: and will it keep it up to date?
<thumper> I was just hunting for the wiki docs, but couldn't find them
<thumper> yes, once the code import is set up and working, it gets updated at least daily
<aa_> cool, I'll work it out thanks
<thumper> aa_: at the moment it isn't exactly intuitive as to where to set these details up, but it is part of the details for a release series of a project
<aa_> thumper: thanks I found it
<bdmurray> hello?
<thumper> bdmurray: hello!
#launchpad 2007-06-06
<jordi> hey ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hi jordi 
<MrKeuner> hi, isn't launchpad free software?
<Odd_Bloke> MrKeuner: It is not.
<Odd_Bloke> How long should I expect to wait for a bzr branch import to take place?
<pochu> MrKeuner: not yet, but it'll be.
<pochu> (See the faq)
<MrKeuner> pochu: I found it very strange for a project like Ubuntu to have a proprietary license 
<MrKeuner> nice to hear that it will be free
<MrKeuner> Are the translations I make using launchpad shared with the actual projects themselves?
<pochu> MrKeuner: Ubuntu is free. Launchpad isn't.
<pochu> They aren't the same thing.
<MrKeuner> pochu: I am aware of the difference but still it does not make sense. Shouldn't Ubuntu project be promoting free software?
<pochu> MrKeuner: Regarding the translations, I thint it depends. You can translate for Ubuntu. In that case, the translations are used by Ubuntu (though they can reused by upstream). You can also translate for some upstream projects, such us listen, wordpress... In that case, the translations are used by them.
<pochu> MrKeuner: There is a good reason why Launchpad isn't free software yet ;)
<MrKeuner> pochu: and that's in faq? :)
<MrKeuner> Well, I love Ubuntu. But my love for free software is bigger. I cannot see any reason for closing source.
<gnomefreak> MrKeuner: yes it is in the faq :)
<MrKeuner> or making it non-free
<gnomefreak> not all of it is closed
<pochu> MrKeuner: Is Launchpad open source? Will it be? in https://launchpad.net/faq
<pochu> MrKeuner: Also, look at the question "<popey_> QUESTION: What are you doing to counter the claims that launchpad is evil because it is closed source?" at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekfeisty/askmark2
<MrKeuner> So, the reason is that developers cannot make money if the source code is released?
<MrKeuner> Did I get it right?
<pochu> You didn't :)
<MrKeuner> help :)
<pochu> if we released it, and 10 people set up their own instances, then the work required to keep track of everything LP keeps track of would go up by 10x
<MrKeuner> pochu: what does that mean
<pochu> MrKeuner: Launchpad aims to be a centralised bug-tracker, translation interface, buildd...
<pochu> So if Ubuntu, Debian, Gentoo, and Upstream uses it (for example). If there's a bug in Ubuntu, you can click "Also affects" and click Debian.
<pochu> Then if it affects upstream, click also affects usptream, and the author will have a bug report there.
<pochu> It's about sharing information.
<MrKeuner> But isn't it possible to not to let third party instances connect to your system?
<pochu> But if they release Launchpad, everybody will be able to set it up.
<pochu> MrKeuner: look at this, for example: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/MultiProjectBugs
<MrKeuner> pochu: I am not sure I got your point. I guess I am a hard learner
<MrKeuner> pochu: can't you just not let my instance to use your services?
<pochu> MrKeuner: Hmm, but we want you to use Launchpad!
<pochu> It's the other way. We don't want you to use your own launchpad (such as launchpad.mydomain.com)
<MrKeuner> I will use my instance. And my community will use my instance. But my instance and Canonical instances will be seperate
<MrKeuner> pochu: why is that?
<pochu> But that's what they want to avoid ^ :)
<pochu> MrKeuner: because then the main purpose for Launchpad won't be possible. Which is to share 'knowledge'
<MrKeuner> pochu: same is for Wikipedia? 
<pochu> e.g. click a button and a bug report affects you too. If you're not using LP, that's not possible for you.
<MrKeuner> pochu: but they share their source code and allow seperate instances
<pochu> Hmm, I don't know how wikipedia works.
<pochu> But they don't share the database, which is the important thing.
<MrKeuner> They don't
<pochu> The bug reports, the users...
<MrKeuner> I do not need them, I need the source code
<pochu> But we _do_ want to share it ;)
<MrKeuner> and the right to modify it
<pochu> You'll have it sooner or later.
<pochu> Not yet though.
<MrKeuner> pochu: what is wrong with my having the source code of Launchpad, I still cannot get
<MrKeuner> but it is OK if you are bored with me :)
<pochu> MrKeuner: The problem isn't that you have the code, or that you modify the code, or that you help improve the code. That's OK.
<pochu> The problem is that if the code is open sourced, then everybody will set up his own launchpad (as they do with bugzilla).
<pochu> And that's not OK.
<pochu> I hope you understand it :)
<MrKeuner> I would like to distribute it and to run it too. I need all four basic freedoms :)
<MrKeuner> No but that's OK. Thanks for your help
<pochu> MrKeuner: you are welcome to use it at launchpad.net :)
<MrKeuner> pochu: I have translations and bug reports.
<MrKeuner> pochu: But did not know that it was not free software
<MrKeuner> pochu: did not expect that at all. Still find it strange for a project lik Ubuntu to promote non-free software
<MrKeuner> implicitly I mean
<crimsun> no, usability for humans seems foremost for Ubuntu.
<crimsun> cf. Firefox
<crimsun> if Ubuntu's primary stance were Freedom, we'd use ice* instead.
* MrKeuner feels like crimsun is cutting the branch of the tree she is sitting on
<kiko> crimsun, sure makes me feel lucky to be a human :)
<crimsun> MrKeuner: I'm afraid I've misunderstood your statement.
<pochu> hi kiko :)
<MrKeuner> I was trying to stress that Ubuntu project is fed with free software
<MrKeuner> If we do not promote free software we cannot go far with non-free software
<crimsun> well, I certainly don't claim to understand or even have a inkling regarding the Launchpad plan, but I do know that my resources certainly aren't free, and Free software only carries as far as one finds the opportunity cost in favor of Freedom.
<crimsun> anyhow, apologies for the off-topic-ness.
<ubotu> New bug: #118867 in launchpad "Don't generate an OOPS for Rosetta's translations unavailable page" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118867
<cypherbios> MrKeuner: Launchpad is not Ubuntu-specific
<MrKeuner> cypherbios: OK but same people are behinf LP and Ubuntu projects am i wrong?
<cypherbios> are different things
<crimsun> different projects, different developers
<cypherbios> that's right
<cypherbios> they have the opportunity to choose what licence they want to offer their software, as you have your right to choose yours (if you have one)
<MrKeuner> So creators of LP do not believe in free software but creators of Ubuntu does?
<kiko> hey!
<ubotu> New bug: #118870 in soyuz "$sourcepackage/+changelog only shows one entry per distrorelease pocket" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118870
<ubotu> New bug: #118869 in launchpad "Split out OffsiteFormPostError from "All Exceptions" section of OOPS log" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118869
<cypherbios> MrKeuner: LP is a project, and I'm pretty sure they will free the code when they think it's ready or should do that
<MrKeuner> I am sure about that too, just trying to see the reasons why they think it is not ready yet
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Rinchen] : Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 7 June 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #118891 in malone "Duplicate bugs still visible in CVE listing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118891
<ubotu> New bug: #118896 in launchpad-answers "+unsupported URL is incompatible with language selector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118896
<LongPointyStick> morning mpt!
<slofgren> anyone here that can help login issues
<slofgren> I can login to https://launchpad.net but not https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<slofgren> Iuse the same email and pass but it does not work
<slofgren> I have tried resetting my password on https://launchpad.net/+forgottenpassword
<slofgren> that site is direct to by https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<slofgren> Hi stub 
<ubotu> New bug: #118909 in launchpad "I'm a person, not a brand, and I don't have a logo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118909
<slofgren> anyone here?
* Fujitsu hides.
<slofgren> hehe
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> hi carlos 
<ubotu> New bug: #118915 in malone "IntegrityError trying to approve a bug nomination" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118915
<ubotu> New bug: #118923 in malone "hwdb-gui is not asking whether hibernation and suspend work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118923
<ubotu> New bug: #118929 in soyuz ""Page not found" error clicking on version number in per version source package page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118929
<cprov> morning folks .
<Hobbsee> morning cprov 
* carlos -> lunch
<statik> me
<salgado> thanks for the reminder statik!
<bac> y'all are a little eager today
<barry> too much coffee i guess
<salgado> welcome to this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<bac> n
<salgado> who's here?
<barry> me
<bac> me
<ubotu> New bug: #118954 in soyuz "Component table needs description column" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118954
<statik> me
<salgado> BjornT and flacoste are on sprints and send apologies 
<salgado> == Agenda ==
<salgado>  * Roll call
<salgado>  * Next meeting
<salgado>  * Queue status.
<salgado> next meeting, same time next week. any objections?
<salgado> I take that as a no
<salgado> the queue is starting to get huge, with big branches
<barry> yeah, i saw the general queue this morning.  whoa
<statik> I let my reviews stack up, but I will be clearing them today (just sent one)
<salgado> does any reviewers have sprints scheduled for the next week?
<barry> not me
<bac> no
<salgado> I think we'll need to do a coordinated effort next week, otherwise most of the fixes won't be ready for 1.1.6
<salgado> (I'm assuming all branches there are for 1.1.6 stuff)
<statik> no sprint next week
<barry> salgado: i wonder if we shouldn't add a bit of metadata to the branch description on PendingReviews which says what release the branch is targeted for?
<barry> unless it's unlikely we'll see branches that aren't specifically for the next release (whatever that happens to be)
<salgado> yeah, I think that's a good idea
<barry> something like: "LP release: 1.1.x"
<salgado> or target release
<salgado> or something like that
<barry> salgado: that's better, yep
<salgado> again, if nobody objects I'll change the wikipage and email launchpad@
<barry> +1
<barry> the rationale is that it lets reviewers prioritize their reviews as the release nears
<salgado> right
<salgado> so, any other business from anybody?
<barry> couple of things...
<barry> how have pre-impl phone calls been going? 
<salgado> I had one with flacoste
<barry> has anybody done them?  have your branch submitters done them?
<bac> all of my submitters have done them
<salgado> I don't have many of them because I have kiko on the next room here, so I usually go chat with him
<statik> haven't done any or gotten any, two of my branches claim to have done them
<barry> salgado: you should call kiko on the phone :)
<barry> kidding
<barry> have they been phone calls or irc?  how have the phone calls gone (as far as you know)?
<barry> any positive or negative feedback about them?
<salgado> the only phone call I had with flacoste went pretty good, I thought
<statik> I've gotten no feedback. I expect that preimpl calls will be useful for me
<barry> okay, cool.  second question:
<bac> i did one with steve before the requirement and it went very well
<barry> bac: excellent.  steve is a great person to review with
<barry> second question: how long should we leave a needs-reply branch in our queue?  is it our responsibility to bug the submitter to DO SOMETHING with their branch?
<bac> barry: my understanding, from what is on the wiki, is the branch owner is responsible for moving the review, and pushing it along when it gets stalled.
<salgado> in general I don't worry about them, but that's not nice from the submitters because we invested effort to review it and then they forgot about that work
<barry> i'm happy to leave needs-reply and merge_* branches in my queue.  makes it look like i have more branches to deal with than i actually do <wink>
<bac> barry: but a nudge wouldn't hurt
<salgado> meaning we may have to review it all again later
<barry> salgado: good point
<barry> bac: i think i'll start nudging politely :)
<barry> ok, done.
<salgado> I guess that's it then
<salgado> thanks everybody for coming
<bac> thanks salgado 
<barry> thanks salgado, cheers
<ubotu> New bug: #118957 in launchpad-answers ""Unsupported" report should show the question language" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118957
<ubotu> New bug: #118958 in soyuz "Prevent commercial component from being probed on mirrors" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118958
<ubotu> New bug: #118962 in soyuz "Prevent the new commercial component from updating Ubuntu archive" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118962
<ubotu> New bug: #118976 in launchpad "Source IP of site visitors not currently reported in Launchpad logs" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118976
* carlos -> out
<oly-> could someone point me at a tutorial, or help me with setting up a bazaar branch on launchpad ?
<oly-> scratch that think i have got my code uploaded, was using wrong username :p
<Rinchen> matsubara, fyi 118991
<Rinchen> I tagged it as fif
<ubotu> New bug: #118991 in launchpad "Misleading wording on Milestone Overview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118991
<matsubara> Rinchen: thanks. confirmed
* mode/#launchpad [+o Rinchen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [-o Rinchen]  by Rinchen
<oly-> could someone help me upload my code to bazaar, i ran the push command the branch got created but it gets displayed as empty 
<tsmithe> oly-, i doubt they can "upload" it for you
<oly-> why would this be, bzr status lists my files, so not sure why it says empty 
<tsmithe> but they can check it out :P
<oly-> do not want it uploaded for me, want to know what i am doing wrong 
<oly-> probably me :p
<oly-> i did a bzr init, then a bzr add then tryed the push 
<tsmithe> well, i think it looks like you did everything right
<tsmithe> ah
<tsmithe> did you commit?
<oly-> i did try but that just opens up a list of my files in nano
<tsmithe> that usually suggests a conflict that needs resolving
<radix> oly-: wait, "bzr status" lists your fileS?
<oly-> yep, guessing thats locally though 
<radix> oly-: "bzr status" should only show changes that *aren't* in the branch
<radix> right
<radix> do you need to 'bzr add' some files?
<oly-> i did bzr add, i read that adds all files and forlders
<radix> yep
<radix> oly-: then you need to 'bzr commit'  to get it saved to your branch
<tsmithe> -m "comment"
<radix> oly-: then you need to 'bzr push <URL>' to upload it
<oly-> yeah, but bzr commit just opens nano, is that supposed to happen ?
<radix> oly-: yes, you're supposed to type in a description of the changes you made
<radix> oly-: then save it and quit the editor
<ubotu> New bug: #118998 in launchpad "Launchpad's Bug Report Page has badly formatted aspects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118998
<radix> oly-: or, as tsmithe points out, you can type 'bzr commit -m "description"' to specify the description on the command line
<radix> I often type lengthy commit messages, so I prefer to use the editor :-)
<oly-> okay will try that 
<oly-> actually, if i submit a file by accident can i remove all traces of it ?
<oly-> i think the commit worked this time it said committed revision 1
<oly-> does this fetch phase, on a push take a while ?
<oly-> the progress bar does not seem to move,
<jelmer> oly-: yeah, it can take a while if used over a dumb transport (sftp, for example)
<oly-> yeah using it over sftp, it stuck on phase 1/4 and the bar is not moving
<oly-> if i did it right its only 12mb, if i did it wrong it 90mb :p
<oly-> but i am starting to think its crashed
<oly-> will leave it a bit longer and see
<oly-> it mved a nnotch any faster way todo this, or why does it take so long 
<exarkun> oly-: Do you have 12 million 1 byte files?
<oly-> nope, they will all be in the k regions 
<oly-> it does not really tell you what its doing, if its uploading speed and howfar through would be useful to know
<oly-> at least then i would know if its a slow connection, but usually the connection here is fast ie would take a minute or two to transfer 12 mb
<oly-> actually doing bzr rm file does that stop files uploading, or does it just stop future versions uploading ?
<oly-> because that could explain it,
<oly-> if it does not stop the upload
<jam-laptop> mthaddon: https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+question/7363 has spam again
<jam-laptop> I thought you blocked that user
<mthaddon> I did, will do it again... just in the middle of something then I'll get to it
<jam-laptop> np
<ubotu> New bug: #119011 in launchpad "no way to vote for bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119011
<mthaddon> jam-laptop: user disabled (again?) and comment deleted
<oly-> i managed to upload my code onto launch pad, but i made 3 identical copies, how would i go about removing 2 ?
<mthaddon> oly- if you let me know which ones you want deleted I can take care of that for you
<oly-> well there all identical so any of the 2, i commited 3 times locally not realising that meant 3 uploads :P
<mthaddon> what's the project?
<oly-> im a n00b to bazaar as i am sure you can guess
<oly-> https://code.launchpad.net/~oly/usm/development
<mthaddon> oly- those aren't separate uploads, they're showing the recent revisions - every time you commit to your branch, that's a revision, and launchpad will track it
<oly-> is there a way to clear the project completely by the way ?
<oly-> oh okay, silly me :p
<mthaddon> I can mark the project inactive if you want me to
<oly-> na just thinking once i have finished getting the hang of bazaar be nice to clear it and use it properly
<mthaddon> gotcha
#launchpad 2007-06-07
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> danilos, quite a few questions on rosetta-users@ about "No translatable templates available" messages
<jam-laptop> mthaddon: thanks for removing the spam. Any idea how it happened?
<mthaddon> not exactly - I'm pretty sure I disabled that account previously - this time I'm sure for certain, so if it happens again we'll know that somehow the spammer is re-enabling their account
<jamesh> mthaddon: how did you disable the account?
<mthaddon> jamesh: set password is 'invalid' and set status of all rows in the emailaddress table to 3
<jamesh> mthaddon: I wonder if that allows the person to reactivate the account?
<mthaddon> jamesh: I understand there's a script that should do this more thoroughly, but it's broken at the moment
<mthaddon> jamesh: it's possible - I should test it on staging...
<mthaddon> except I don't think we have email going out from staging... anyway, I'll see how far I can get
<mthaddon> jamesh: oh dear... you can indeed sign up again with the same account details as before
<jamesh> mthaddon: spiv had a half finished branch to try and make disabling users easier/more effective
<mthaddon> jamesh: although not sure how we'd get around this (it would be trivial for spam users to sign up with a different email address anyway)
<jamesh> given the recent spamming, perhaps it should be resurrected and finished
<spiv> jamesh: yeah
<spiv> jamesh: want to do it for me? ;)
<jamesh> perhaps find someone who isn't totally busy on SSO or supermirror :)
<kiko-afk> jamesh, spiv, mthaddon: the spam is driving me nuts, and I've been talking about this with salgado and steve
<kiko-afk> unfortunately nobody has cycles for 1.1.6
<kiko-afk> we have a couple of ideas
<kiko-afk> but I need some investigation first
<kiko-afk> I'll email about this tomorrow
<kiko-afk> not tonight. tomorrow :)
<mthaddon> kiko-afk: driving me nuts too :)
<spiv> kiko-afk: you'd have time if you just stopped doing all that unimportant manager work, right? ;)
<kiko-afk> nobody else wants to do it spiv :-(
<kiko-afk> ok TFB
<kiko-afk> ZZZ
* kiko-afk waves
<mthaddon> see ya
<spiv> kiko-afk: g'night
<kiko-afk> fucking spammers man
* kiko-afk shakes head
<mthaddon> jamesh: does your branch you were talking about do this as a script or within the UI?
<mthaddon> jamesh: sorry, looks like it was spiv's branch...
<jamesh> mthaddon: looks like it is in the UI
<jamesh> mthaddon: it is up on the pending-reviews page
<mthaddon> jamesh: nice... 
<ubotu> New bug: #119028 in launchpad "'+' email addresses should be collapsed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119028
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #119053 in rosetta "references to rosetta-users mailing list should be removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119053
<blink0> Hi folks, I would like to know how to enable the Fn key in my laptop. I could not find a way to ask in Launchpad.net. Can I get any help here?
<oojah> blink0: I can't help you myself, but the place in launchpad to ask questions is https://answers.launchpad.net/
<Fujitsu> How often does the PPA accepting thingy on dogfood run?
<Fujitsu> Ah, every 20 minutes, I see.
<cprov> guten morgen, leute !
<Fujitsu> Gut nacht.
<lfittl> cprov: is the PPA stuff available for testing? (I would really help me to use that stuff for my MOTU work)
<cprov> lfittl: yes, beta-testing
<lfittl> cprov: ok, where can I sign up? :)
<cprov> lfittl: pvt
<Fujitsu> cprov: I note that PPA binary accept mails for arch: all have (i386) in the subject line.
<cprov> Fujitsu: it's a temporary test/bug. We should not send those when operating *normally*
<cprov> Fujitsu: did all the rest work for you ? 
<Fujitsu> cprov: It looks good otherwise.
<Fujitsu> I personally like getting the binary accepts.
<cprov> Fujitsu: nice 
<cprov> Fujitsu: so, we can discuss this later, maybe it's  a good idea to keep them (with better contents, though)
<kiko> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<statik> me 2
<Fujitsu> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou
<sinzui> me
<bigjools> mememe
<jsk> me
<barry> me
<mpt> Ok, compulsory singing lessons at the next Allhands
<allenap> me
<kiko> me
<bac> me
<jtv> me
<BjornT> me
<mthaddon> me
<adeuring> me
<carlos> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<salgado> who's chairing?
<kiko> I hope it's SteveA 
<kiko> but meanwhile, can it be mpt?
<stub> me
<cprov> me
<mwhudson> me
<mrevell_> me but also finishing up on PPA marketing call
<mpt> okie, MEETING TIME
<Rinchen> me and Steve is on a plane
<mpt> Who is here who hasn't already said so?
<carlos> me
<salgado> me
* kiko looks at danilos 
<bigjools> Rinchen: you have internet on your plane then? :)
<danilos> me
<schwuk> me
<mwhudson> ddaa: ping
<mpt> stub?
<stub> (21:01:17) stub: me
<Rinchen> bigjools, :-)  me and, oh btw, Steve is on a flight to London.
<bigjools> ;)
<stub> flacoste: ping
<mpt> In case you're wondering what's going on, this is the weekly Launchpad developer meeting
<flacoste> me
* barry thinks commas r00l!
<mpt> For the next half an hour or so, we'll be discussing Launchpad development.
<mpt> == Agenda ==
<ddaa> here
<ddaa> me
<mpt>  * Roll call
<mpt>  * Agenda
<mpt>  * Next meeting
<mpt>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<mpt>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<mpt>  * Bug tags
<mpt>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mpt>  * DBA report (stub)
<mpt>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<mpt>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mpt> ----
<mpt>  * How pre-implementation phone calls are going (barry)
<mpt>  * Mini specifications (joey/steve)
<mpt>  * Including the RF number when closing bugs (kiko/joey)
<mpt> ----
<mpt>  * Team three sentences ([wiki:ProjectTeams Team List] )
<mpt> ----
<mpt> == Next meeting ==
<mpt> Anyone who won't be here same time next week?
<ddaa> I won't.
<kiko> I will
<ddaa> (I'll be on vacation for the next two meetings)
<mpt> ok
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 14 June 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:ChanServ] : Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 7 June 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> Er, thanks ChanServ 
<kiko> Rinchen, did you make this channel +1?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:jamesh] : Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 14 June 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<kiko> err +t
<mpt> == Actions from last meeting ==
<mpt> There were none
<jamesh> Chanserv likes me more than mpt
<Rinchen> apparently
* mode/#launchpad [+o kiko]  by ChanServ
<mpt> == Oops report (Matsubara) ==
* mode/#launchpad [-t]  by kiko
* mode/#launchpad [-o kiko]  by kiko
<salgado> matsubara's not here today --it's a holiday here
<mpt> matsubara isn't here, ok
* Rinchen in Matsubara today
<Rinchen> and here comes the oops report...
<Rinchen> s/in/is
* mpt rids that image from his mind
<mpt> == Oops report (Rinchen) ==
<Rinchen> Today's oops report is about bugs 61096, 30602, 86361, 5464.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61096 in rosetta "Rosetta should allow '\r' and '\r\n' in the same msgid/translation" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61096 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Jeroen T. Vermeulen (jtv)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86361 in malone "Search for duplicate and similar bugs on +filebug sometimes timeout" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86361 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 5464 in blueprint "+specs page needs batching or redesign" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5464 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<Rinchen> This week we had some occurences of OOPSes related to bug 61096. carlos, can
<Rinchen> you go on with the fix you proposed in the bug report?
<carlos> Rinchen: sure
<danilos> Rinchen: I don't think those are related... the OOPSes happened on $\r$\n, which is not the same thing
<carlos> will see whether I could do it tomorrow as part of FiF
<carlos> danilos: it's the same thing
<danilos> carlos: this is allowing both \r and \n in the same string, not \r and \r\n
<kiko> carlos, danilos: take it outside
<carlos> which is the same thing
<Rinchen> Ok, please keep Diogo up to speed on those if you would. 
<Rinchen> Bug 30602 is our top timeout bug and has been re-assigned to jtv. How's 30602
<Rinchen> work going?
<kiko> I am giving jtv guidance on 30602
<carlos> Rinchen: sure
<kiko> I have the email started, it will go out in 1.5h
<jtv> The very job this meeting is keeping me away from :-)
<SteveA> hi
<jtv> Big question is: how do I performance-test that mother.  I'll bother the other kids with that after the meeting.
* SteveA just arrived in london
<mpt> Welcome SteveA 
<kiko> stub, so.. guess SSO has eaten up your free time.
<stub> That and the usual stuff
<Rinchen> jtv, kiko - thanks. 
<stub> I've done some work on Bug 86361 but not any significant progress
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86361 in malone "Search for duplicate and similar bugs on +filebug sometimes timeout" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86361 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<Rinchen> stub, you did some work on bug 86361 converting the GIST indexes to the newer
<Rinchen> format, right? How's that? Did it take any effect?
<kiko> okay.
<stub> (indexes changed but hassn't helped enough for those crazy queries)
<kiko> stub, did the index change finish?
<stub> Rinchen: If we want to skip to the DBA part of the meeting....
<kiko> :)
<mpt> We could do that if it's helpful
<Rinchen> Ok, I'll include the DBA piece back to Diogo
<stub> All our GIST text indexes are now GIN.
<Rinchen> Bug 5464 is not a problem right now but should be kept on radar. It's the top
<Rinchen> soft time out (after 30602); It's an unbatched page which issues repetitive
<Rinchen> queries to the DB.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 5464 in blueprint "+specs page needs batching or redesign" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5464 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<kiko> Rinchen, okay. can have jon work on that by 1.1.8
<Rinchen> Great. That concludes the OOPS report.
<mpt> thanks Rinchen 
<mpt> == Bug report ==
<Rinchen> 3 for today
<Rinchen> Bug #107912, mthaddon, there was some discussion about  leaving this bug in progress until we move to apache load balancer or whether to assign it to someone who can fix it from here.  jamesh / stub - any words of wisdom?
<ubotu> Bug 107912 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/107912 is private
<Rinchen> Bug #62612, first reported on 2006-09-27. I bumped this up from high to Critical this week based on a discussion with elmo. mthaddon is working on a fix to relieve some of the current space issues by cleaning out the accepted queues. We still need to look into other areas for cleaning such as old distros. cprov, any ideas there?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62612 in soyuz "Need a drescher disk space strategy" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62612 - Assigned to Tom Haddon (mthaddon)
<jamesh> Rinchen: I think 107912 is fixed, isn't it?
<Rinchen> jamesh, it was partly cherried last night
<mthaddon> Rinchen: 107912 is okay, the one about the apache load balancer and whether to leave it open til then is bug 118976 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118976 in launchpad "Source IP of site visitors not currently reported in Launchpad logs" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118976 - Assigned to Tom Haddon (mthaddon)
<Rinchen> gah
<Rinchen> ok, we'll drop that one today then.
<jamesh> Rinchen: well, I'm not sure how the load balancer would affect it
<cprov> Rinchen: mthaddon should a list of files by this time. IHMO, the fix is trivial and will just work
<cprov> Rinchen: about archive-removal for old distros, we will address it in 1.1.7 
<mthaddon> Rinchen: 62612 is in progress and working fine - should complete today
<cprov> Rinchen: basic directions were already discussed and approved
<Rinchen> cprov, mthaddon thanks. Is there a new bug for the work in 1.1.7 or will we reuse the existing ticket?
<kiko> is everything tom's fault this week!!
<Rinchen> hehe, kiko I don't buy that at all 
<mpt> Is that all for the bugs report?
<cprov> Rinchen: there is a spec, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/soyuz/+spec/archive-removal-redesign
<Rinchen> mpt,  1 more
<mthaddon> Rinchen: not sure about that...
<Rinchen> cprov, great thanks.
<Rinchen> Bug #65800, first reported on 2006-10-12. mthaddon, I know you've been busy as we've dumped some other critical on you plus normal work. Does this look like it can be done for 1.1.6?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65800 in launchpad "staging. and demo. should obviously be demos" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65800 - Assigned to Tom Haddon (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> Rinchen: I don't see why not, but I'm not sure why it's assigned to me
<Rinchen> You agreed to take it last week :-) 
<Rinchen> Should it belong to someone else?
<Rinchen> like mpt?
<mpt> It's about code that distinguishes between production and non-production databases
<mthaddon> Rinchen: ah, that would explain it :( 
<mpt> My part of it is already done
<mpt> and in the main template.
<mpt> Just commented out.
<mthaddon> Rinchen: I'll take another look at it and let you know (haven't had time to delve into it yet)
<mpt> Somebody on the infrastructure team?
<kiko> mpt, I think assigning it to tom is confusing there.
<kiko> it just needs a config item
<kiko> that's not very difficult to do
<mpt> I don't remember if I was the one who did that. If so I apologize.
<kiko> and nothing tom would need to do
* Rinchen assigned it last week after Tom took it.
<Rinchen> blame me.
<stub> Punt it to me
<mthaddon> Rinchen: if I took it, then it's my own fault... thx stub
<mpt> This meeting shall be a blame-free zone. Moving on ...
<Rinchen> If Tom is the wrong person I happen to know we have cadre of other great developers :-) 
<Rinchen> stub, thanks.
<Rinchen> mpt, done with bugs.
<mpt> == Bug tags ==
<mpt> There were no tags proposed.
<mpt> == Operations report (mthaddon) ==
<mthaddon> Business as usual. 
<mthaddon> Rolled out change to X_FORWARDED_FOR so we now are gathering source IP(s) of visitors - bug 118976 (need to decide whether to close bug or re-assign)
<mthaddon> Spam issue - been discovered that current method doesn't prevent users from signing up again with the same email address and continuing to spam
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118976 in launchpad "Source IP of site visitors not currently reported in Launchpad logs" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118976 - Assigned to Tom Haddon (mthaddon)
<mpt> mthaddon, anything else?
<mthaddon> for 118976, we are now getting two IPs, the source IP and 127.0.0.1 in a comma seprated list - not sure whether to leave as is until we move to Apache load balancer or not...
<mthaddon> I'd like some input on that bug, but other than that, nothing else
<mpt> Who can provide that input on 118976?
<mpt> SteveA?
<mpt> Thanks Tom for that report
<mthaddon> I can follow up later if no-one's biting...
<mpt> (and thanks Joey for the bugs report)
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> I'll talk with mthaddon about htat later
<mthaddon> thx SteveA
<mpt> cool
<mpt> == DBA report (stub) ==
<stub> I need to know if there are any DB patches yet to reach my queue so I can schedule a call with Mark for the second round of review.
<stub> All our GIST text indexes are now GIN. It has helped a bit, but not nearly enough to mark Bug 86361 solved. I'll look at it a bit more, but I think we are going to need to sort this at Python level by simplifying what queries end up going to the db.
<stub> Ideally db patches will be done the release cycle before the code is written - we have had db patches bounced at a late stage already, and if we are able to do this it could save us some rewriting.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86361 in malone "Search for duplicate and similar bugs on +filebug sometimes timeout" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86361 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<kiko> I want to apologize for not having the DB patch plan in place earlier, which is why we're going to overrun the weekly schedule slightly
<kiko> I have a meeting item about this.
<statik> stub: when is your meeting? I'd like to sneak a patch in late (next 24 hours or so)
<stub> statik: Not scheduled yet, because I wasn't sure what was still inbound. I'll look forward to your patch.
<danilos> stub: I'll have a simple patch myself
<statik> kiko: i think we are all getting used to the new schedule, but I want to say that I think it is going to start working really well once we get through the first cycle
<stub> danilos: eta?
<danilos> stub: Monday
<stub> ok.
<mpt> stub, anything else?
<stub> no
<mpt> ok, thank you
<mpt> == Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] ) ==
<kiko> stub, please see privmsg
<Rinchen> I received RT access for the Launchpad queue this week and have done some "dustin' and a cleanin'".  This has enabled me to close a rather surprising number of open tickets. Also the Sysadmin team has also been working on our queue and they have closed quite a few tickets as well. 
<Rinchen> Does anyone have any urgent RT's that I should be aware of, particularly if they are blocking you?
<Rinchen> 5
<Rinchen> 4
<Rinchen> 3
<jtv> Just an annoyance: moin patch
<Rinchen> Understood. I can't prioritize that over system requests though, I hope you understand. 
<jtv> sure
<mrevell> Rinchen: 28195 and 28197 are required to get the LP News blog to a state where we can announce it
<Rinchen> Right the news and theme iirc
<Rinchen> Those are listed as higher priority but I'll look at them again today
<mrevell> Rinchen: theme and htaccess
<kiko> mrevell, due for 1.1.6 correct?
<mrevell> Rinchen: Theme is part way done thanks to mthaddon
<mrevell> kiko: Yes.
<kiko> thank u
<Rinchen> ok, thanks folks. mpt, back to you
<mpt> thanks again, Joey
<mpt> == A top user-affecting issue (mrevell) ==
<mrevell> On 22 June, we are closing the rosetta-users list to new posts. I have posted a message to launchpad-users and rosetta-users about this. There is also a message on the rosetta-users' Mailman page and in the footer of every rosetta-users email.
<mrevell> Carlos has already changed the subscription policy to moderated, to prevent people signing up and thereby wasting their time. On 22 June we'll close the list to new posts but leave the archives online.
<mrevell> Unfortunately, we can't migrate people from rosetta-users to launchpad-users, so we've asked them to sign up manually.
<mrevell> The closure shouldn't have too much impact, as rosetta-users is quite quiet now.
<jtv> Isn't it a matter of a mailman mass-subscription?
<kiko> jtv, mrevell: I think it's an advantage to garden the list that way, though.
<mrevell> kiko: true.
<barry> jtv: it's technically possible to migrate, but it may not be socially desireable
* jtv nods
<carlos> jtv: personal preferences like nomail, digest, etc...
<mpt> carlos / danilos, I saw a couple of questions about "no templates available" messages on rosetta-users@, that it would be nice to reply to before it's closed
<mpt> unless you've replied to them already
<mrevell> carlos and I discussed the fact that launchpad-users is higher traffic, too, so people may not be happy being automatically signed up to it.
<danilos> mpt: sure, will get to doing lists after the meeting
<mpt> danilos, thanks
<mrevell> So, mpt, that's all from me.
<mpt> Thanks mrevell 
<mpt> == How pre-implementation phone calls are going (barry) ==
<barry> some reviewers have seen pre-impl phone calls on branches, though only on the new branches. some reviewers have even had pre-impl calls too.  so far feedback is light but positive; reviews seem helpful.  all the new 1.1.6 branches should have pre-impl review calls.
<barry> that's status from yesterday's eu/us reviewer's meeting
<barry> does anybody here have anything to add, positive or negative?  have you been doing the phone calls?
<Rinchen> barry, ...
* ddaa raises hand
<Rinchen> I saw somewhere a proposal to track if branches have had pre-imps.
<Rinchen> is that true?
<jamesh> I did a call with carlos today
<barry> Rinchen: there's a line in PendingReviews that submitters are supposed to fill in with their pre-impl reviewer
<jamesh> which seemed productive
* carlos did one with jamesh :-P
<barry> old branches won't have them, but all new branches should
<Rinchen> barry, thanks. I'm excited to see how this progresses.
<barry> carlos, jamesh: excellent, thanks
<jtv> I've had two last week or so, and they were good
<mpt> barry, do you want to discuss this again next week?
* flacoste did two-in-one with salgado, hosted one for jtv and with jsk (after meeting)
<ddaa> I have mostly informal calls and IRC chats about the design of new code, with teammates. I am currently using that to fill the preimpl review field.
<barry> mpt: i think we should keep it on the schedule for the entire cycle
<mpt> ok, that seems reasonable
<mpt> moving on
<mpt> == Mini specifications (joey/steve) ==
<Rinchen> SteveA, 
<Rinchen> and I have developed a way to break-out large items
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> right
* Rinchen passes over to Steve.
<SteveA> so, our standard spec template on the wiki is great for exploring an issue
<SteveA> and examining all its facets and communicating about it etc.
<SteveA> however
<SteveA> sometimes, we want to take a large task, and break it down into smaller parts
<SteveA> so each can be tracked separately within a development cycle
* barry can relate
<SteveA> so, we've developed a pattern for doing this
<SteveA> that
<SteveA>  - keeps the content of the specs on the launchpad wiki, without creating lots and lots of wiki pages
<SteveA>  - allows the dependency and metadata and targeting to be tracked in the blueprint tracker of launchpad
<SteveA>  - has a template for writing a "spec" that is absolutely minimal
<SteveA>     while still communicating the scope, the goal/deliverables, and how we'll know when it is complete
<SteveA> Rinchen can point out the template and @how to@ guide for this that he put together
<SteveA> (excuse UK keyboard)
<Rinchen>  wiki:minispectemplate
<SteveA> please use this template when doing a minimal spec like this
<SteveA> and I recommend you start a big spec with a minimal spec
<ddaa> https://launchpad.canonical.com/minispectemplate
<SteveA> and enlarge it if needed after that
<SteveA> Rinchen: that's all I have to say on this right now
<SteveA> thanks ddaa
<barry> SteveA: what about existing big specs?  should we split them up into smaller specs to fit them into the cycle?
<mpt> Thank you SteveA
<Rinchen> thanks SteveA
<SteveA> barry: do that if you need to in order to plan things effectively during a cycle
<kiko> what SteveA said
<mpt> == Including the RF number when closing bugs (kiko/joey) ==
<Rinchen> One thing this does due for us is to allow multiple people to have worked assigned to them via the Milestone list
<SteveA> you can link from mini specs to larger specs
<barry> that makes sense: big specs are for the big picture, mini specs are for actually accomplishing the work within the cycle framework
<Rinchen>  I've been relating them to Bug Tasks. In a way a mini spec can be used like a "spec task" 
<kiko> can we move on?
<Rinchen> But it can be used of course for more things.
<kiko> <mpt> == Including the RF number when closing bugs (kiko/joey) ==
<mpt> please
<kiko> So engineers of the future
<kiko> when you mark a bug fix committed, please annotate the change with the RF revision number.
<kiko> it's not just a good idea, it's the law.
<kiko> EOT
<mpt> thank you kiko, and thanks for being brief
<mpt> we have a couple more items which hopefully will be as quick
<flacoste> actually, the agreed convention was 'Fixed in RF <number>.'
<flacoste> (that was agreed in a LP meeting in December)
<kiko> thanks flacoste, please email a confirmation.
<kiko> this is just me cleaning out an old INBOX item.
<sinzui> Do we do this for Fix Release?
<mpt> kiko, I e-mailed a confirmation during the week.
<kiko> thanks mpt 
<mpt> == Problems with review process (Danilo) ==
<danilos> With lots of non-au reviewers on sprint, others busy with OpenID
<danilos> stuff, we've got a bit of a stall in review process (I had bad
<danilos> experiences the last week).
<danilos> If it's a one off, lets ignore it, but if it's not, lets discuss this
<danilos> on list (ping me if you've had bad experiences as well).
<danilos> Other's experiences? What went wrong?
<danilos> Use the list, I am done.
<mpt> Thanks danilos 
<mpt> == Database patch deadlines for 1.1.6 (kiko) ==
<kiko> Okay
<kiko> I sent out an email yesterday with a weekly plan for our releases.
<kiko> unfortunately we developed this rather late in the cycle
<kiko> so
<kiko> EXCEPTIONALLY
<kiko> for 1.1.6
<kiko> we will be opening the database next TUESDAY
<kiko> and closing it on THURSDAY
<kiko> that means that your patches need to be up for review by MONDAY MORNING BANGKOK TIME
<jtv> For the record, is that on the calendar yet?
<cprov> danilos: I share this concern about my tasks for 1.1.6 too, reviewers are/will be overloaded, AFAICS
<kiko> mark and stub will have a call monday.
<kiko> jtv, no, it's 1.1.6-only, so it will only be communicated in email to avoid confusion.
<kiko> I will email this to the list now.
<kiko> if you have a database patch and this freaks you out, talk to me TODAY
<kiko> EOT.
<mpt> Thank you kiko
<mpt> and finally
<mpt> == Team three sentences ==
<mpt> Flood the zone
<jtv> TEAM: Translations
<jtv> DONE: Opening for Gutsy, optimization, #46156, #116196, #116200, post-reviews
<jtv> TODO: Complete #30602, #40550, #57460, suggestions filter, Firefox XPI import
<jtv> BLOCKED: No
<flacoste> TEAM: answer-tracker spec
<flacoste> DONE: started implementation of FAQBase, nearly reach consensus on BadgesSpec and RanksSpec, work on supporting English through PersonLanguage.
<flacoste> TODO: finish implementation of FAQBase, 1.1.6 bug fixes
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> TEAM: FOAF
<salgado> DONE: Finished fix for bug 70519 and started SSO
<salgado> TODO: Finish SSO and bug 53442, land fix for 70519 and 
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<mthaddon> TEAM: Infrastructure
<mthaddon> DONE: Production cherry picks, track down and fix problem with db reconnection (bug 117993), Launchpad-SSO work, triage, oops report, helped salgado with a fix for #1135, linkchecker testing on staging.
<mthaddon> TODO: Beta LP Apache. Rollout Documentation, track down and fix problem with db reconnection (bug 117993), Launchpad-SSO work, triage, more linkchecker tests, update oops-tools to categorize exceptions (#118869) and LP to not log TranslationUnavailable exceptions (#118867)
<mthaddon> BLOCKED: None
<barry> TEAM: mailing lists
<barry> DONE: sabdfl reviews completed; updates to specs 99% completed
<barry> TODO: resolve last few issues & get big happy checkmark on phase two and three specs; code like mad
<barry> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> TEAM: UI
<mpt> DONE: bug page work, SSO design (mpt), SSO Web work (Victor)
<mpt> TODO: SSO coding, finish bug page, bug fixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70519 in launchpad "Need to allow team members to renew their own membership once it gets close to the membership's expiration date" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70519 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53442 in launchpad "It should be possible to delete distribution mirrors" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53442 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<allenap> TEAM: bug tracker
<allenap> DONE: Bjorn and Gavin are sprinting in Luxembourg, working on Bug Workflow, Crash Database and bug 114763. Abel has fixed bug 6572. Schwuk was working on bug 58388, but has moved onto bug 116367 which is more pressing.
<allenap> TODO: Bjorn, Gavin - bug 114763; Bjorn: Planning for next milestone; Abel - bug 6572; David - bug 58388, bug 116367; Gavin - bug 116364
<allenap> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117993 in launchpad "Database reconnection code can get stuck" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117993 - Assigned to James Henstridge (jamesh)
<statik> TEAM: Commercialization
<statik> DONE: reviews, salesforce integration, recruiting, prototyping, customer interactions,
<statik> TODO: salesforce integration, reviews, figure out what can actually fit in 1.1.6 schedule and try to sneak a DB patch in.
<statik> BLOCKED: no. 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114763 in malone "View for approving many nominations at once" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114763 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6572 in malone "In distribution bug searches, it should be possible to filter out bugs with open upstream tasks" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6572 - Assigned to abel (adeuring)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58388 in malone "Implement a tag command in the email interface" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58388 - Assigned to Dave Murphy (schwuk)
<cprov> TEAM: Soyuz
<cprov> DONE: PPA journey (code fix and beta-testing) & Soyuz 1.1.6 (all done in pending-review)
<cprov> TODO: addressing reviews, starting 1.1.7 specs (commercial-repo & archive-removal)
<cprov> BLOCK: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116367 in malone "Apport should be able to report private bugs" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116367 - Assigned to Dave Murphy (schwuk)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116364 in malone "Better handling of the "this is my bug" +filebug case" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116364 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<ddaa> TEAM: Bazaar integration
<ddaa> DONE: smartserver for supermirror up for code review, restricted branch listings for private  branches up for review, UI for branch visibility policy up for review, CodeImportTidbits, ImportdRolloutHowto,  import-status-change-ui, code-import-content-type up for review, code-import-initial-view started, code-import-content-type-consistency started.
<ddaa> TODO: extend authserver api for on demand branch access and private branches,  team subscriptions for branches, land private branches, further investigation of codebrowse hangs, more code-import-* implementation, ddaa on vacation.
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> It appears that nobody is blocked
<mpt> which is good
<mpt> Any final thoughts?
<mpt> 5
<mpt> 4
<mpt> 3
<mpt> 2
<mpt> 1
<mpt> MEETING ENDS
<ddaa> well
<mpt> Thank you everybody
<bac> allenap: ping
<carlos> thanks
<ddaa> stub made noises about db patches that should be scheduled on the cycle BEFORE anything that depends on them
<ddaa> was that put in the law yet?
<ddaa> Rinchen: was it?
<stub> I don't know if we can make it law, but it would be a good idea.
<flacoste> ddaa: that's the first time I heard about that
<ddaa> stub++ it would be a good idea indeed, when possible
<flacoste> but having had a patch rejected late in the cycle, I can see the point
<Rinchen> ddaa, it's a good idea but we didn't document it anywhere.
<ddaa> Rinchen: oh BTW
<allenap> bac: hi there
<flacoste> stub: i have a DB patch in your queue, but pending-reviews seems to have a problem with it
<Rinchen> part of what kiko and I have been poking at with the cycle is to attempt to make these finer details clearer so that we all understand what is due and when
<flacoste> it's marked 'Unknown' but the path on PendingReviews seems fine
<ddaa> Rinchen: it's likely that my current db patch will get bounced, and that therefore mwhudson and I will miss our 1.1.6 goals, that all depend on it.
<kiko> mwhudson,  ddaa, kind of sad, but next time, discuss the idea earlier.
<ddaa> kiko: *cough*
<stub> flacoste: I'll work it out. ta.
<mwhudson> and it also means that we'll be doing work for 1.1.7 that will be depending on a db patch that hasn't been approved
<flacoste> stub: thanks, you can always look into the faqbase-model diff which includes faqbase-db
<stub> flacoste: Just make sure you have pushed it :)
<flacoste> stub: thanks for the reminder, but both are :-)
<mwhudson> (though given that ddaa and stub just came up with the new plan together, that shouldn't be too much of a problem, i hope)
<ddaa> direction has not been decided yet
<ddaa> it's just likely that the current design will be dropped in favour of the new idea
<ddaa> but discussion still needs to happen all around the team
<stub> flacoste: fti.py creates all the text indexes - you don't need to add them. Just edit the data structure at the top of fti.py
<flacoste> stub: i did, so I can remove the CREATE INDEX faq__fti from the DB patch?
<stub> flacoste: Yes. All that will do is create a second index. You also don't want the fti column either.
<flacoste> stub: good to know!
<sabdfl> re bug 5464
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 5464 in blueprint "+specs page needs batching or redesign" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/5464 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<carlos> Rinchen: btw, remember to ping us if your management meeting takes doesn't finish in an hour...
<sabdfl> i'm +1 on batching for the page when rendered on Pillar's, where you don't really want to see the full list
<sabdfl> but -1 on series, where you do want the full list, because it's the release-management view
<Rinchen> carlos, Steve cleared me to attend your meeting
<Rinchen> at least, that's what I remember ;-)
<sabdfl> at least, as a user of the system in that fashion, that's what i'd like
<sabdfl> any objections?
<carlos> Rinchen: well, I was suggesting to delay our meeting until you are free
<mpt> Is the distrore^Wdistroseries Bugs listing batched?
<kiko> hopefully
<Rinchen> carlos, "free" is relative :-)   So I can make it happen now.  IRC, voice?
<carlos> kiko, danilos, jtv: ^^^
<mpt> I don't see why the blueprints listing would be batched differently from the bugs listing (modulo the amount of information shown for each)
<kiko> what carlos?
<carlos> kiko: 1.1.7 planning meeting?
<mpt> anyway, bedtime
<kiko> carlos, totally impossible this week for me, want to pre-plan with joey, it's cool.
<kiko> sorry
<carlos> kiko: I thought this week was the deadline for that
* jtv opens an eye, grunts, reads IRC screen, nods
<Rinchen> Officially it is but I think kiko wants to delay some of that.
<Rinchen> flacoste is already done
<Rinchen> I saw your items yesterday
<Rinchen> bzr down-under has completed most of theirs
<Rinchen> bzr europe has done some work there
<carlos> Rinchen: should we meet today then?
<Rinchen> hmpf. Well, carlos jtv danilos 
<carlos> or just wait and meet next week with kiko and you?
<Rinchen> we can do a review and try to keep it short
* jtv hopes "hmpf" is Esperanto for "okay"
<beuno> mrevell: pong   :D
<jtv> Do it offline, per email, but with a bit of structure perhaps?
<mrevell> beuno: thanks :) On a call at the moment
<beuno> mrevell: I'll idle here, just ping me back
<Rinchen> in this regard, kiko is the customer. I know you've looked at.
<mrevell> beuno: cool
<Rinchen> so I'm ok if you want to delay it
<carlos> I'm fine with having a meeting with you if it's short
<jtv> carlos, Rinchen: and I'm simply available
<Rinchen> irc or voice?
* jtv is warming to "voice"
<carlos> voice++
<carlos> danilos: ?
<Rinchen> ok, fire up skype and i'll ring you all in
<danilos> ah, let me dig out the headset
* carlos goes to look for his headphones
<tarzeau> can i not create a new project on launchpad?
<pochu> tarzeau: You can: https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<tarzeau> and join a projects?
<pochu> For that you have to join the drivers team, not the project.
<tarzeau> how can i do that? i want to be in nethack team
<pochu> (Or the bugs contact team, or the security contact team...)
<pochu> go to the main page and in the right it says "Driver", "Bug contact"... Click on the team you want to join and join it as with any other team.
<tarzeau> says Not yet assigned and is not clickable?
<pochu> Then in the left in lifecycle you can see who's registered the project. Ask him.
<tarzeau> what if the person who's registered the project is me? what should i ask myself?
<tarzeau> ah i found out :)
<tarzeau> i'm a driver now
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> where can I talk about problems with my account in launchpad?
<salgado> marcin_ant, here! :)
<marcin_ant> salgado: ok, so I don't see bugs reported by me in my account summary
<salgado> marcin_ant, can you give me the link to the page in which you expected to see these bugs?
<marcin_ant> salgado: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~marcin-antczak/+reportedbugs
<marcin_ant> salgado: and for example there is a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbconfig-common/+bug/113310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113310 in dbconfig-common "dbconfig-common cannot create database for package" [Medium,Fix released]  
<salgado> marcin_ant, you don't see them there because they're closed already. that page only shows the bugs which are still open
<salgado> marcin_ant, that's indeed confusing, but we have a bug reported for it already
<salgado> marcin_ant, to see all bugs you reported you can go to the advanced search page
<marcin_ant> hmm but that's pretty weird that if we got "fix released" status then this bug is closed... but it doesn't mean that problem is solved
<marcin_ant> because in this particular bug fix is availabe as new upstream release - but not available for edgy or feisty users because there is no package with new version
<salgado> then it shouldn't be fix released?
<marcin_ant> salgado: it depends what you mean by fix _released_ 
<salgado> well, it has been fixed for ubuntu
<salgado> but I think this is better discussed on #ubuntu-bugs
<salgado> indeed, we should make it clear that the +reportedbugs page doesn't include fix-released bugs
<marcin_ant> salgado: for me if this fix is not packaged and available as upgrade for feisty users it's pretty hard to accept this as 'released'
<salgado> marcin_ant, I sort of agree with you on that, but this is part of Ubuntu's policy
<marcin_ant> salgado: yeah... to be honest after few years with ubuntu I'm more and more dissapointed with all this "ubuntu policy" stuff... but it's not launchpad thing so forget
* carlos -> out
<carlos> night!
<stani> Is there a way that people can vote on a feature/blueprint?
<kiko> stani, better than voting would be working on it!
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> how can I upload a project to Launchpad?
<stani> kiko: i know, but as I work on my project, it would be interesting to see easily what is the most requested feature
<kiko> stani, yeah, ISWYM
<gianmt> Hi guys, is bazaar.launchpad.net down? I cannot push revisions.
<gianmt> RainCT, you mean a bzr repo or tarballs? afaik for tarballs is not yet possible
<RainCT> gianmt: bzr, is it possible to create on there?
<gianmt> RainCT, sure
<gianmt> push the repo on your directory through sftp
<RainCT> gianmt: to where?
<gianmt> you have an account on launchpad do you?
<RainCT> yes
<gianmt> so you have a https://launchpad.net/~user directory
<RainCT> yea
<gianmt> RainCT, just a sec, wife calling
<RainCT> okay
<gianmt> here I'm :)
<gianmt> so you need an ssh publick ke y
<gianmt> you can upload it into your profile
<RainCT> have one, and uploaded
<gianmt> after you have done that you can push you repo with bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~youruser/yourpackagename/trunk
<gianmt> uhm...and IIRC you don't even need trunk
<RainCT> Permission denied (publickey).
<RainCT> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<gianmt> that's an ssh problem, I just push a few revision without any problem
<thumper> RainCT: push to sftp://youruser@bazaar.launchpad.net/~youruser/product/branch-name
<thumper> the sftp server uses the youruser@ to verify who you are
<RainCT> like this? it continues without work..    bzr push sftp://rainct@bazaar.launchpad.net/~rainct/qttube/trunk
<ubotu> New bug: #119203 in malone "Pie chart labels should be hyperlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119203
<RainCT> thumper, gianmt: now :)
<RainCT> I had a key I no longer have on LP
<RainCT> probably from my latest Ubuntu installation (overwrote the disc with Feisty), now that I've added the new ones it seems it works :) thanks
<gianmt> np :) glad that it works
<ubotu> New bug: #119208 in launchpad "fmt:link should work for all linkable objects" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119208
#launchpad 2007-06-08
<RainCT> good night
<lfittl> does anyone know whats the status of the rss-feeds spec? are there any plans to implement this soon?
<Kmos> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~gothicx/ustouch/trunk
<Kmos> why this error ?
<mwh> Kmos: that's a new one on me
<mwh> Kmos: file a bug?
<mwh> assign to mwhudson
<Kmos> ok
<Kmos> mwh: kmos@bash:~/tralha/linux/speedtch330$ bzr update
<Kmos> Tree is up to date at revision 0.
<Kmos> maybe something is wrong
<Kmos> i've done.. bzr init and the bzr push
<Kmos> Committed revision 1.
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/bazaar/+filebug -> timeout error... OOPS-523C2342
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/523C2342
<Kmos> mwh: done
<Kmos> it says 
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~/tralha/linux/speedtch330$ bzr check
<Kmos> checked branch file:///home/kmos/tralha/linux/speedtch330/ format Bazaar-NG branch format 5
<Kmos> checked repository <bzrlib.transport.local.LocalTransport url=file:///home/kmos/tralha/linux/speedtch330/> format <RepositoryFormatKnit1>
<Kmos>      1 revisions
<Kmos>     12 unique file texts
<Kmos>      0 repeated file texts
<Kmos>     14 weaves
<Kmos> but if I do
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~$ bzr get https://code.launchpad.net/~gothicx/ustouch/trunk
<Kmos> Branched 0 revision(s).
<ubotu> New bug: #119239 in malone "Team participation page title has "participation" misspelt as "partipation"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119239
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<ubotu> New bug: #119284 in rosetta "Chinese variants are scattered in language list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119284
<ubotu> New bug: #119288 in launchpad-answers "Question page HTML claims it's in English even when it's known not to be" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119288
<ubotu> New bug: #119301 in launchpad-cscvs "log without updating the catalog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119301
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you!
<fabbione> BjornT: ping?
<BjornT> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> hey BjornT 
<BjornT> hi fabbione 
<fabbione> BjornT: i think i am seeing the same problem as pitti does...
<fabbione> i uploaded a package with Closes LP: #123456, #3838838 etc..
<fabbione> but bugs are not being closed
<BjornT> fabbione: ok. i don't now what's causing it not to work, so i'll have to ask cprov about it when he comes online.
<fabbione> BjornT: what's the average time to process the bugs?
<fabbione> maybe i didn't wait long enough?
<BjornT> fabbione: as soon as the upload is published, the bug should be closed.
<fabbione> BjornT: ok thanks
<fabbione> so that can be from 0 to 60 minutes...
<fabbione> or when the package is accepted?
<fabbione> there is the correct entry in the changes
<fabbione> Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: 61794 108120 108704 115828
<fabbione> (just FYI)
<BjornT> fabbione: right, it's when the the package is accepted.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> thanks a lot BjornT 
<pochu> mrevell: what about a planet.lp.net? :)
<mrevell> Hey pochu: We don't have plans for a planet.lp.net right now but keep your eyes on my blog for an announcement of something similar soon :)
<mrevell> pochu: Would you value a Launchpad Planet?
<pochu> Sure thing!
<pochu> You could post there what are you working on, and how things are going on.
* Hobbsee suddenly notes the strange lack of LP user meetings.
<Hobbsee> pochu: mostly happens on either ubuntu planet, or lp-users ml
<pochu> Hobbsee: I'm receiving both :)
<pochu> Well, on the Ubuntu planet there's no much activity (and it's normal, though).
<pochu> But mrevell's 1.1.x resumes are great.
<Hobbsee> indeed
<mrevell> Hobbsee: We had virtually nill attendance at the last couple of meetings, so I've given it a break for a couple of weeks. It'd be good to get another.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<mrevell> pochu: If it's updates on LP you're after, keep your eye on my blog/Planet Ubuntu as I'll be announcing something cool along those lines pretty soon.
<pochu> :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ppa, or what?
<pochu> Hobbsee: or rather p.lp.n?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I meant in terms of a way to find out more about Launchpad.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ahhh
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It's not a secret, so I don't know why I'm being so coy about it. We're going to have a Launchpad blog. Just putting the finishing touches to it now.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ooh...fun :)
<mrevell> :)
<pochu> Cool :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: because it's a canonical thing, and clearly one must be coy about canonical related things!  :P
<mrevell> Not at all! :)
<mrevell> Nah, I was being coy because I don't want to pre-announce it, as I'm just waiting on a couple of sysadmin type things to happen before it can go live.
<mrevell> And I don't know when they'll happen, so I can't say, "It'll be live on xx June"
<pochu> mrevell: You probably have a good reason for it, but it's a bit sad that the launchpad wiki is closed, since all the lp blueprints link to it.
<mrevell> However, it would be great to know what sort of things you want to see on the LP blog.
<pochu> Since there's very few info in the blueprints (just one or two lines).
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ahhh.  fair enough
<mrevell> pochu: If there's a Launchpad-related blueprint that you want to know more about, ping or email me with the URL and I'll see that the summary has all the relevant public-facing info in it.
<Hobbsee> pochu: LP wiki isnt accessible to mere mortals, is it?
<Hobbsee> or do you mean closed, as in not accessible to mere mortals
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It's not accessible outside of Canonical.
* Hobbsee thought you were meaning closed closed
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i'm well aware.  as is the canonical wiki, and data centre :)
<mrevell> Oh, like dead? As in, "THis is a dead wiki"
<Hobbsee> yes
<mrevell> You're not missing anything on the Canonical wiki :) Unless you're desperate to know how to book a day's vacation.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh sure i am.
<mrevell> O RLY?
* Hobbsee is well aware of some of what's on there.
<Hobbsee> YA RLY.
<pochu> mrevell: ok. I just was curious about some blueprints, and thought it would be fine if the non-technical-details (which I understand they are private) were public.
<mrevell> I'm pretty certain is less exciting than you're suggesting :) But getting back to the Launchpad wiki and blueprints...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mrevell> pochu: I'd love to see lots of public-facing details in the blueprint summaries. So, like I say, if that's missing from a blueprint you're interested in, make sure to let me know and I'll fix that.
<pochu> Will do, thanks!
<mrevell> cool :)
<ubotu> New bug: #119345 in soyuz "changelog-closes-bugs does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119345
<pochu> mrevell: I'm interested on this spec: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/team-mailing-lists. It's not approved yet, but I'd like to know if you know to which Launchpad release it's planned for.
<mrevell> pochu: As far as I can see it hasn't been assigned to a particular milestone yet. I see you're subscribed to it.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: when will we get WONTFIX?
* Hobbsee keeps wanting it for these kde bugs.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: As a status?
<pochu> Hobbsee: wishlist ones?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: yep
<pochu> mrevell: how do I know whether a blueprint is assigned to a milestone? Is that the Release goal as in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/1.0-page-layout?
<pochu> But it should be 1.1.x, probably, so it doesn't look like.
<mrevell> pochu: That particular blueprint isn't targeted to a milestone. You can tell because you have the option to "Target milestone" in the left-hand Actions menu.
<mrevell> pochu: So, let me quickly find a blueprint that is targeted to a milestone
<pochu> mrevell: well, I don't have that link, since I'm not a launchpad driver ;)
<mrevell> pochu: Hmm, that was pretty stupid of me ;)
<mrevell> sorry
<pochu> It's normal if you're a driver, I guess :)
<mrevell> pochu: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/translation-credit-strings
<mrevell> pochu: You can see in that blueprint that it says, "Milestone target: 1.1.6"
<pochu> I see, thanks.
<pochu> And if you want to help me a little more, just milestone the mailing-lists for 1.1.6 ;)
* pochu hides
* Hobbsee wonders when we'll see the milestoning bug fixed.
<mrevell> pochu: Sorry, I don't have such super-powers :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Bug number?
<mrevell> hey phanatic
<phanatic> hey mrevell 
<phanatic> mrevell: thanks for blogging about the planet :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: not sure.  i'll search
<mrevell> phanatic: No prob :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it's the one about nto being able to milestone, unless you're in -drivers
<Hobbsee> iirc
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Okay. I'm not familiar with that at the moment, so I'll see if I can read up on it.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: sorry, it's nominate for release.  or milestoning. 
<Hobbsee> looking
<pochu> Hobbsee: that's just for blueprints, right? For bugs, it's enough if you're in the bug contact team
<Hobbsee> no, it's bugs
<pochu> Oh, nominate for release isn't milestoning ;)
<pochu> Bug #94998
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94998 in malone "ubuntu-dev should be able to approve/decline Ubuntu release nominations" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94998 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<pochu> And https://blueprints.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/motu-bug-persmissions
<Hobbsee> oh, that's the one, iirc
<Hobbsee> mrevell: looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/94998 but ther'es a similar one, that cjwatson has commented on.
<pochu> It's milestoned for 1.1.6, so it should be fixed soon :)
<pochu> Unfortunately I'm not a motu, so I won't have super-powers ;)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/118915 is what i was thinking of, iirc.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118915 in malone "IntegrityError trying to approve a bug nomination" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> yep, that's it
<mrevell> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> there are some things about LP that really annoy me.  that's one.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase - where does it get the upstream information from?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Sorry, that's not something I know. Drop me a mail and I'll find out for you.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: in places like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/47455/+add-affected-product?field.product=kdebase it says the upstream link - and it also says that launchpad doesnt know the upstream link?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 47455 in kdebase "KDM detected memory corruption" [High,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> mrevell: do you have someone who knows more about that area, to poke instead?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: The best thing to do would be to ask on launchpad-users I think.
<mrevell> I can make sure the right people take a look.
<Hobbsee> mmm okay
<Hobbsee> mrevell: and launchpad email headers?
<mrevell> I'd need to work out who is the right person, y'see :)
<Hobbsee> right, so you dont know off the top of your head
<mrevell> Hobbsee: No, sorry.
<Hobbsee> no problem
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I'm not a developer, so I have to go and research that sort of thing.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ahhh.  you're...what, the head of it?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Just at the moment, I'm tied up with a few other things, so I can't get it done at the moment.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Oh no, not at all :)
<Hobbsee> what do you do on LP, then?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I look after the marketing and that sort of thing.
<Hobbsee> ah right, fair enough
<mrevell> Hobbsee: So, I'm a good contact point but I usually have to go find the answers from someone else.
<Hobbsee> that's fine - i'll probably poke kiko and such about it.  he loves long blocks of feedback :P
<mrevell> :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: yeah, understandable.  i do that for kubuntu
<mrevell> right, I've got to get some work finished before I leave for the day, so I'm going to be afk for a little while
<clyde> Hi Room, has anyone here installed gDesklets on 7.10?
<pochu> clyde: this is not an Ubuntu channel, try #ubuntu+1
<clyde> ok, i was told by the colorado (ubuntu room) to come here to ask!!!!
<clyde> bye, i guess
<ubotu> New bug: #119361 in malone "CVE links should use CVE-YYYY-NNNN format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119361
<theforkofjustice> anyone available?
<Rinchen> theforkofjustice, depends on who anyone is? :-) 
<theforkofjustice> someone who can help answer a question
<Rinchen> If it's about something in launchpad, ask away
<theforkofjustice> okay. our project 'Linux For Clinics' was registered by a 'Charles Fitz' who is no longer with the project and whose email accounts have vanished.  Is there a way I can get the project transferred to my account?  is it even necessary?
<Rinchen> yes
<Rinchen> open up an answers ticket against launchpad with the information
<Rinchen> along with email addresses
<Rinchen> We'll see the ticket and have an admin do the appropriate tinkering. 
<theforkofjustice> lemme look for the 'answers ticket' thingy
<Rinchen> For added visibility you can also post the answer ticket number to launchpad-users
<Rinchen> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<theforkofjustice> thanks for the link
<ubotu> New bug: #119377 in launchpad "custom_widget() should also work with fields created in setUpFields()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119377
<ubotu> New bug: #119384 in launchpad "Feature Request: Bug Dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119384
<theforkofjustice> question submitted Rinchen. lets hope it works :)
<Rinchen> Give it until Monday afternoon since it's the weekend and all
<Rinchen> then ping back here if it's not replied to
<Rinchen> Smarter people will be on :-) 
<ubotu> New bug: #119390 in rosetta ""Translated and reviewed by:" data is invisible in Safari" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119390
<ubotu> New bug: #119420 in launchpad-answers "Cannot edit a comment" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119420
#launchpad 2007-06-09
<popey> is it possible to see who changed a bug to "needs info"? Someone changed bug 119271 without specifying _what_ info they need!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119271 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "MySQL relay logs are saved in volatile filesystem /var/run" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119271
<crimsun> popey: yes, click the Activity Log on the left
<popey> aha! soren :)
<popey> thank you
<popey> shawarma ping
<shawarma> popey: pong
<ubotu> New bug: #119456 in rosetta "Organize Rosetta to help the translation process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119456
* Hobbsee pokes for launchpad-admin related life.
<Hobbsee> I cant see hwo to get something like https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs for all bugs in ubuntu.  is this possible, and if not, could it be?
<mpt> Hobbsee, possible, but not implemented
<Hobbsee> mpt: right.
<mpt> (I'd like the Ubuntu bugs page to look a bit like that, actually)
<Hobbsee> that would be good
<glyn> I'd like to browse the source code for network-admin to see if I've missed an option to make changes persistent. Launchpad doesn't seem to offer source searching. I just need to find the source package. Suggestions?
<tokj> glyn: tray on packages.ubuntu.com
<glyn> tokj: good starting point. Thx
<Kmos> IntegrityError
<Kmos> A server error occurred.
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/29613/+editstatus
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 29613 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Ubuntu Breezy installer hangs at "Choose Language" on Acer Travelmate 4100WLMi" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<Kmos> at here
<ubuntu_jim> Hello. Question #5913 seems to be resolved. The person who opened it doesn't seem to be following it anymore but the most recent issue is resolved. Perhaps it should be marked solved or split and marked solved.
<ubotu> New bug: #119602 in rosetta "Not clear how to get translations reviewed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119602
#launchpad 2007-06-10
<OgMaciel> danilos: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #119625 in launchpad "I WISH: That People who are willing to contribute are contacted automatically by launchpad for BUG tracking." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119625
<OgMaciel> danilos: ping when you get a chance
<profoX`> How should I register a new team in launchpad?
<profoX`> oh never mind.. found it
<profoX`> they hid it good though :)
<profoX`> okay, but why can't I use my own email address as contact address?
<profoX`> nevermind I'll just leave it empty
<ubotu> New bug: #119699 in launchpad "launchpad should have a discoverable way to find existing tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119699
<ubotu> New bug: #119749 in soyuz "Upload notification is inaccurate for uploads in "Exception while accepting:"" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119749
<ubotu> New bug: #119753 in soyuz "'Epoch' handling in uploads" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119753
#launchpad 2008-06-02
<poolie> we're aware of some operational problems with launchpad bzr hosting
<poolie> we're looking into it and should have more information soon
<emgent> morning
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: bazaar.launchpad.net shutdown for urgent maintenance | https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 5 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Peng> Whee.
<lifeless> We have a small escaping bug, a fix is underway, but we need to disable writes until it is fixed.
<brandon_rhodes> Is launchpad bzr down?  I'm a first-time user moving a project there, and "bzr push bzr+ssh://...@bazaar.launchpad.net/..." is giving me a port 22 connection refused error
<spiv> brandon_rhodes: yes, see /topic
 * brandon_rhodes sheepishly checks /topic
<brandon_rhodes> Ah, thanks. I saw the stuff about the meeting and missed the important bit :-)
<lifeless> we don't have an exact timeframe yet, but it is a prioty
<lifeless> *priority*
<brandon_rhodes> I guess since bzr is distributed, this means that most users are not dead in the water and can still commit to their local branches in the meantime.  Neat.
 * brandon_rhodes is still learning bzr
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> however it is still inconvenient at best, so we do consider it a serious issue
 * brandon_rhodes waits patiently to announce that his project has adopted Lauchpad until he can upload its actual source code :-)
<lifeless> what project is it ?
<brandon_rhodes> PyEphem.
<brandon_rhodes> Python's most popular astronomy library, for whatever that's worth.  A niche market within a niche market. :-)
<lifeless> lol
<brandon_rhodes> Though since Python is actually more popular in science that in other areas, it's not that bad.  It's used at observatories here and there.
<zero-velocity> hey
<zero-velocity> can any one help me with ubuntu?
<wgrant> zero-velocity: You probably want #ubuntu.
<zero-velocity> thank you ;)
<oubiwann> hey folks... I'm getting a connection refused for port 22 on bazaar.launchpad.net
<lifeless> see /topic
<oubiwann> lifeless: thanks man :-)
<superm1> bah. if i knew that would be happening, i would have pushed this diff earlier tonight :(
<emgent> morning stub :)
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 5 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<emgent> tseliot: morning :)
<tseliot> ﻿emgent: morning ;)
<JorgePuente> 190 CDs requested on 2008-05-29. 35 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company 6 hours ago.
<JorgePuente> Why only 35 CDs?
<jamesh> because that is the number that was approved
<JorgePuente> 190 CDs requested on 2008-05-29. 35 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company 6 hours ago.
<JorgePuente> Why 35 of 190 CDs only?
<jamesh> why did you need 190 CDs?
<JorgePuente> I'm a administrator of the Free Software Community of Chimbote, Perú
<JorgePuente> I need for to promote Free Software
<JorgePuente> here
<jamesh> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq <- see the third question
<jamesh> 190 CDs is a lot (they aren't free to produce), so it seems the person handling the order reduced it to 35
<JorgePuente> thank you
<jamesh> if you have a special need, send an email to the address at the end of that answer
<JorgePuente> I did request 35 Ubuntu CDs
<JorgePuente> The sum of all cds was 190
<JorgePuente> The total of all cds was 190 (Ubuntu, Edubuntu and Kubuntu)
<jamesh> well, you can send an email to query the order
<JorgePuente> thanks, friend!
<oubiwann> in the launchpad bzr file browser, is there any way to view the latest version of a file?
<oubiwann> e.g., all I can seem to do is view "version X"
<oubiwann> and I don't want that
<oubiwann> I want a link to the *latest* version of the file, not a specific version
<jml> oubiwann: hmm.
<jml> let's have a look.
<jml> oubiwann: URL hacking isn't revealing anything for me.
<oubiwann> yeah, me neither :-(
<oubiwann> looks like someone tried to ask a similar question: https://answers.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+question/31709
<oubiwann> it was never answered
<oubiwann> yay open source support
<spiv> I believe there's some magic URL hacking you can do, something like "head:" or similar.
<jml> oubiwann: replacing the revision id with head: seems to work.
<oubiwann> jml: nice one!
<jml> spiv: thanks
<spiv> Utterly undiscoverable, but mwhudson is already well aware of this problem :)
<mwhudson> hooray
<oubiwann> jml, spiv: hrm, my URLs don't have a revision id
<spiv> You can also replace the ?file_id=xxx with /path
<spiv> e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk/annotate/head:/COPYING.txt
<jml> spiv: goodness me
<oubiwann> spiv: ah, that's what I need
<spiv> jml: for bonus wackiness, it *doesn't* work for /download links, just /annotate
<wgrant> Is that because /download also has the object ID?
<mwhudson> spiv: yeah, the download links are a bit of a problem child really
<mwhudson> btw, working on loggerhead helped to teach my how much better an api locateChild is than getattr() 
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> *evening* mpt!
<soren> Any idea why there's no build record for limesurvey at https://edge.launchpad.net/~nijaba/+archive ?
<gnomefreak> is PPA building intrepid yet?
<cprov> gnomefreak: not yet.
<gnomefreak> ah ok that would be why. thanks
<RAOF> Yeah.  I got bitten by that, too.
<gnomefreak> eh most hardy packages run on intrepid anyway so for
<gnomefreak> far
<mwhudson> say what https://edge.launchpad.net/testproject1010/trunk
<sistpoty|work> thanks for taking care of revu/trunk hosted branch :)
<nijaba> if PPA does not build for intrepid, why does it accepts uploads made as such?  Would it not make sense for it to refuse such uploads explicitly?
<cprov> nijaba: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/173866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173866 in soyuz "Source uploads should result in, at least, one build in order to be accepted" [Medium,In progress] 
 * nijaba nods
<Hobbsee> oh, gah.  
<sylvain> Hello
<sylvain> I have a question about importing .pot files.
<oojah> sylvain: Best just to ask and someone will answer when they can.
<sylvain> yep
<sylvain> well, I work on Silva with thisfred (eric casteleijn), and usually he upload pot file
<sylvain> and this work in the day
<sylvain> last thrusday, I did it instead of him, and this went to *review*
<sylvain> and it was never merge and made available in launchpad
<sylvain> this morning, he tried again with his account, and got the same behaviour
<sylvain> does anything go wrong, we suspect that's because we used a different user ?
 * mwhudson pokes jt1 
<jt1> mwhudson: ?
<mwhudson> jtv: i think you can probably answer sylvain's question
<jtv> sylvain: what project is this?
<sylvain> Silva
<sylvain> https://edge.launchpad.net/silva
<sylvain> it's called Silva CMS exactly
<jtv> sylvain: I see it here... Not sure why that got held for review.  Just a moment.
<sylvain> jtv: it worked now, we got a notfication
<zwnj> hi there
<zwnj> i'm the admin of ubuntu-l10n-fa , and we are working on team membership rules and policies
<zwnj> lots of people are interested in joining the team, and they feel bad if they do the translation, but not be a team member
<zwnj> so i want to change the team description to "Ubuntu Persian Translation Coordinators"
<wgrant> zwnj: You should be able to change it as an administrator or owner of the team.
<zwnj> and make another team, like ubuntu-l10n-fa-all, so people can join that, but their translation won't be official until it's been reviewed by one of the coordinators
<zwnj> is it a good approach?
<wgrant> You intend to give no additional permissions to -all?
<zwnj> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> That sounds sane.
<zwnj> so, i just want to make sure this is not a bad policy
<zwnj> for ubuntu/launchpad
<zwnj> and what's the best choice? -all or -members or what?
<andrea-bs> how about -contrib?
<wgrant> I don't know of a policy for this sort of thing.
<wgrant> -contributors, perhaps.
<wgrant> We have universe-contributors in Ubuntu.
<zwnj> ok, that sound good.  thanks wgrant :)
<zwnj> i cannot update the +branding on edge
<zwnj> is it a temporary problem?
<zwnj> i cannot change anything on EDGE
<zwnj> i forgot how to turn off redirecting to edge
<zwnj> anyone can help me?
<spiv> zwnj: Go to https://launchpad.net/
<spiv> zwnj: and click the "Disable redirection for 2 hours" link
<zwnj> yes, found that.  thanks spiv
<cprov> for the PPA hackers: intrepid PPA building support was just enabled, sources previously uploaded are being built (they are a lot).
<zwnj> i cannot change anything in the main site neither
<Hobbsee> cprov: ah good, so my poking worked.
<zwnj> is it my account, or a site problem?
<cprov> Hobbsee: quite possibly, enjoy.
<Hobbsee> i will.
<zwnj> cprov: i got Status: "Failed to upload" for new builds.  what that means?
<cprov> zwnj: the binaries built do not fit the current archive context. See the bottom of the message you've received  (upload log) for a more precise error message.
<KaZeR> hi guys. can anybody help me with the translation tool?
<zwnj> oh, yes.  it's Exception while accepting: The following files are already published in PPA for Behnam ZWNJ Esfahbod: bicon_0.2.0-1ubuntu0~ppa4_i386.deb
<KaZeR> how to you update your translations from your code repo?
<cprov> zwnj: right, typical rebuild attempt. Haven't you build the binaries in hardy and copied to intrepid ?
<zwnj> i have build for hardy, but i'm not sure about copying.  was it possible throw launchpad?  if yes, probably i did.
<cprov> zwnj: that's what is said in your PPA page for the intrepid source " Copied from ubuntu hardy in PPA for Behnam ZWNJ Esfahbod"
<zwnj> right.  thanks cprov.
<cprov> zwnj: you are welcome.
* ruiboon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 5 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://he/j #bzrlp.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* andrea-bs changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 5 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<andrea-bs> it seems that everyone can change the channel topic
<emgent> true.
<emgent> and sounds good for me.
<ruiboon> didnt realise that. sorry if i have accidentally change the topic
<ruiboon> hmm.. this channel seems to be missing +t
<Hobbsee> by design.
<Peng> A lot of channels on Freenode aren't +t.
<Spads> ruiboon: think of topics like wikis
<ruiboon> Spads: i see. Thanks for the info
<zwnj> can someone help me here to move all pending/former members of one team, to another (new) one?
<kiko-afk> zwnj, isn't it easier to just rename the old one?
<zwnj> hi kiko
<zwnj> kiko: no, the first one is the official persian translation team
<zwnj> and the new one, is a team for contributors
<zwnj> unless, you change the team membership in ubuntu-translators
<zwnj> kiko: is that ok with you?
<kiko> zwnj, that's what I was going to propose doing
<kiko> however
<kiko> do you understand the consequences of that change?
<zwnj> kiko: reviewing all previous translations?
<zwnj> i think i can add users one by one to prevent that
<zwnj> kiko: i'm adding members, and it's not as hard as i thought
<zwnj> kiko: thanks btw
<kiko> zwnj, well, it means that anyone in that group will be able to add approved, official translations.
<kiko> maybe that's what you want
<kiko> but maybe it's not!
<zwnj> no, no
<zwnj> i'm cleaning up ubuntu-l10n-fa members, and moving them to ubuntu-l10n-fa-contributors, which is not a official translation team
<zwnj> i could swap their name, approve/reactivate all members of the new ubuntu-l10n-fa-contributors, and ask you to change the official on to new ubuntu-l10n-fa
<kiko> gotcha.
<zwnj> but it's ok now
<kiko> okay, great
<kiko> zwnj, it's awesome that you are doing this, it's really something that all translation teams should do periodically
<kiko> zwnj, maybe you could write up your experience to launchpad-users/ubuntu-translators when you're done?
<zwnj> kiko: sure.  actually i'm making the l10n-fa team alive again, and i'll write about the whole process...
<zwnj> Jason Hamilton helped me to make the decisions
<zwnj> i'm not sure if i can find him here in irc
<zwnj> oops, i meant Jeroen Vermeulen
<kiko> heh
<kiko> the one and only jtv 
<kiko> and jt1 and jt2 I guess :)
<zwnj> hi jtv
<luisbg> a branch an other user made in my project appears in the projects overview... can I make it not appear there? I would make it abandoned but only that user has access to change the status of the branch
<luisbg> he did a little change months ago and hasnt developed anything further
<kiko> luisbg, just mark it as abandoned
<kiko> and update the whiteboard (tell him to contact you)
<luisbg> I cant mark it as abandoned
<luisbg> "You cannot upload to this branch."
<kiko> even as project owner? interesting. abentley, what do you think?
<abentley> kiko: I don't know what to think.
<kiko> abentley, should he?
<abentley> kiko: Personally, I think the project owner should have absolute power over how their project is displayed in Launchpad.  That doesn't seem to be the Launchpad philosophy.
<kiko> abentley, well, I don't know about absolute power, but I'm not discussion philosophy as much as practicality -- should the project owner be entitled to update metadata for project branches?
<kiko> I'm not discussion! A for grammar
<abentley> So, if you think they should have absolute power, the answer is yes.  If you don't, the answer is no.
<luisbg> maybe not change metada of the project branch
<luisbg> just change which branches of my project appear and which not
<abentley> luisbg: The fact that the branch is inactive should be enough to make it less and less visible.
<luisbg> abentley, not when the project has only 4 branches
<kiko> abentley, by inactive do you mean no recent commits?
<abentley> kiko: Yes.
<luisbg> it isnt the case
<luisbg> but if a project owner doesnt have this power
<luisbg> trolling could be really easy and annoying
<kiko> luisbg, maybe just email the user and ask him to mark it abandoned if it is 
<luisbg> I havent had any replies from the user
<kiko> luisbg, I wonder if there's not a point to displaying the branch, though, since other users could actually pick that work up. too unlikely?
<luisbg> it was intender to be a code reordering of an old version
<luisbg> old enough to be in a different language than the current one
<kiko> luisbg, I can mark it abandoned or obsolete if you like
<luisbg> so anybody picking that up would be unworth it
<abentley> luisbg: I recall there being automatic branch hiding for very inactive branches.
<luisbg> abentley, define very inactive
<abentley> I'm having trouble looking up the exact code, though.
<luisbg> abentley, :)
<danshearer> hello all
<danshearer> is the definition of 'top contributors' written down somewhere? (there isn't any help avail on that page.)
<danshearer> if I look at https://launchpad.net/pidgin/+topcontributors for example
<danshearer> It isn't clear to me just how someone got on the list.
<kiko> it's by karma
<kiko> so the karma events for the user in that project
<danshearer> I asked Jelmer, who is at number 2, and he didn't know for sure either although he guess he might have imported a branch from a
<danshearer> project site out there at some time.
<danshearer> ah, so if I go to the project site I should be able to see everyone listed
 * danshearer searches for 'list karma events' or similar
<danshearer> Nope, I can't find any kind of karma log
<danshearer> I got 'Show karma summary' under a user home page but that's it
<danshearer> what am I missing?
 * danshearer is away: dinner
<rexbron> Hey, would anyone be able to tell me why I got a whole bunch of messages saying that packages in my ppa failed to upload. I have not uploaded anything recently...
<cprov> rexbron: PPAs are building sources uploaded to intrepid.
<rexbron> cprov, ok, I suspected it might have something to do with me copying packages to intrepid before hand
<cprov> rexbron: they have accumulated during the time it wasn't ready yet.
<cprov> rexbron: exactly, if you have copied the corresponding binaries from hardy to intrepid the build result cannot be uploaded, thus the failure.
<Ekushey> any launchpad admins here?
<kiko> Ekushey, maybe. :)
<Ekushey> kiko are you one? ;)
<kiko> yes!
<Ekushey> kiko, can i knock u on prv?
<kiko> Ekushey, what's it about? I normally prefer questions to be asked on launchpad (see /topic)
<Ekushey> i uploaded po files for translations on https://launchpad.net/rbl/ but it's not approved yet
<Ekushey> is it possible to take a look at it?
<kiko> Ekushey, it needs to be either danilo_ or jtv 
<Ekushey> oh ok
<Ekushey> both are away right now
<Ekushey> kiko can you tell me how long it usually takes to get it approved?
<kiko> Ekushey, normally it's quite quick except for the first time
<kiko> Ekushey, I could normally do this except I don't really know much about pofiles :-(
<Ekushey> it's been over a week now
<Ekushey> so that's why i was asking
<Ekushey> kiko, there isn't anything wrong with the files... they are already checked
<kiko> Ekushey, if you ping tomorrow at an earlier time I can definitely get them to look at it
<kiko> what a cool logo
<Ekushey> great, thanks, can you please tell me what time?
<kiko> Ekushey, hmmmm
<kiko> Ekushey, do you derive from Ubuntu?
<kiko> Ekushey, about 5 hours earlier
<Ekushey> ok sure
<Ekushey> kiko yes that's the plan... xubuntu based distro in bengali
<kiko> Ekushey, why don't you translate in ubuntu itself?
<kiko> that way you don't need to fork language packs, etc
<Ekushey> well right now our team members want to translate xfce first and make it available on the xfce site
<kiko> they could do that through launchpad, too
<Ekushey> kiko, yes, that's why i uploaded the xfce files
<mpt> e.g. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xfce-mcs-plugins/+pots/xfce-mcs-plugins/bn/+translate
<kiko> Ekushey, no, I mean the upstream xfce. or, in ubuntu, as mpt suggests.
<kiko> Ekushey, there's little benefit to running those translations yourself
<Ekushey> ok i'll talk with my friends
<fta> boom, all builders are dead
<kiko> fta, they're being upgraded
<fta> oh
#launchpad 2008-06-03
 * danshearer is away: Zzzz
<marnanel> Does LP have a thing where I can say, for example, "Closes: #12345" in a bug report (if I'm a contributor to the relevant project) and it works?"
 * marnanel has seen this in other systems
<jml> marnanel: in a bug report? 
<marnanel> jml: in a commit message when you push the commit to lp.
<jml> marnanel: ahh.
<marnanel> eh, "bug report" doesn't mean anything.  I am too sleepy.
<marnanel> anyway, is there?
<jml> marnanel: not quite. If you do 'bzr commit --fixes lp:12345' and push that to Launchpad then it'll link the bug report to the branch.
<jml> marnanel: auto-closing the bugs is something we want to do, but is a bit harder to get right with Launchpad & Bazaar than it is for Trac & svn.
<marnanel> jml: awesome, that's what I was looking for.  thanks
 * marnanel nods, I can see how it would be harder in a distributed world.
<marnanel> one of those "it makes sense when you half-close your eyes and don't think about it too hard" things, but when you get down to actually drawing up algorithms...
<jml> marnanel: also, a single bug on Launchpad can be on many different projects (what are sometimes called "bugtasks")
 * marnanel nods, makes sense.
<marnanel> thank you!
<jml> marnanel: np.
<marnanel> How do I get lp:my-project-name pointing at ~marnanel/+my-project-name/trunk ?
<spiv> marnanel: IIRC, there should be a prominent link at https://code.launchpad.net/my-project-name to help you do that
<jamesh> marnanel: lp:projectname gives you the branch associated with the development focus release series
<jamesh> marnanel: so https://launchpad.net/$projectname/trunk/+edit is probably what you want
<spiv> thumper: ^ apparently configuring lp:my-project-foo still isn't easily discoverable...
 * thumper hangs head
<thumper> damnit
<marnanel> spiv: I don't actually see it...  sorry
<marnanel> jamesh: thanks :)
<thumper> marnanel: do you have edit permissions on the project?
<marnanel> I'm pretty sure I do
<thumper> marnanel: which project?
<marnanel> app-blt
<marnanel> so it just magically picks up the development branch?
<marnanel> that sounds fair enough.
<thumper> marnanel: because there should have been I big heading on https://code.launchpad.net/app-blt that said that the development focus was not set
<thumper> marnanel: but I see that it now is
<marnanel> thumper: ah, I think I see the problem
<jamesh> marnanel: yeah.  the lp: names take three basic forms at the moment: lp:~user/project/branch, lp:project/series and lp:project
<marnanel> thumper: before, the project was hosted on svn
<marnanel> thumper: so the imports team imported it
<marnanel> thumper: so THAT was the development branch
<thumper> marnanel: ah, ok
<jamesh> the last two use branches associated with release series
<marnanel> jamesh: I see
<jamesh> the last using the "development focus" release series
 * marnanel is feeling a whole lot less lost about this :)
<thumper> marnanel: do you want me to stop the import?
<spiv> thumper: ah, interesting.
<marnanel> thumper: yes please!
<thumper> marnanel: I can set the import branch to abandonded
<marnanel> thumper: I would love that
<thumper> marnanel: consider it done
<marnanel> and it is after midnight, so I should go to bed really
<marnanel> thank you all for being so helpful.
<spiv> marnanel: I'm glad we could help :)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<gnomefreak> are we able to add signitures to LP so when commenting on a bug from LP site instead of email it will show the signature on the post.
<Ekushey> kiko hi
<persia> Hi.  I'd like to delete a single revision of a package from a PPA, and revert to the proceeding revision (currently superceded).
<persia> How would I do that?
<cprov> persia: delete the current (+delete-packages) and copy the previously deleted version to the same archive/same suite/including binaries (+copy-package)
<cprov> persia: it will break upgrades, though. 
<persia> cprov: I'm not concerned about upgrades, in this case.  Thanks.
<cprov> persia: only do that if you are sure no one has installed the lastest/broken version (or deal with them)
<persia> cprov: To expand on why I'm not concerned about upgrades: this is a package that is part of the Ubuntu Mobile set, and gets installed as part of an image build that gets tested.
<persia> While there are likely a few people who are continually upgrading their systems, those tracking the PPA ought expect some damage.
<Ekushey> cprov, hi
<persia> For the general case (even developer case), the images are rebuilt fresh for each run, so the upgrade just doesn't happen.
<cprov> persia: good, copying the superseded version back will work them
<cprov> Ekushey: hi
<Ekushey> cprov, i'm waiting to get the translations approved on https://launchpad.net/rbl/ ... can you please help?
<cprov> Ekushey: sorry, I can't do that. It's not in my domain ;)
<Ekushey> cprov, whom to talk to about this?
<munckfish> What's the shortcut syntax to use to get LP to automatically turn an LP bug reference into a link? Something like LP #nnnnn or LP: nnnnn ? LP nnnnnn didn't work.
<munckfish> This is in the context of writing a bug comment
<cprov> Ekushey: actually, I'm not sure if the decision is distribution or lp-wise. Sorry.
<geser> munckfish: bug #nnn should work
<munckfish> geser: thx, I'll try to remember that for next time :)
<munckfish> are these shortcuts documented anywhere?
<persia> cprov: Erm.  I get 404 from .../+archive/+copy-package .  How do I copy the old one back?
<munckfish> If so I'll hunt for the info
<Ekushey> cprov, ok, thanks
<cprov> persia: use the link in the action menu on PPA overview (I can't type, +copy-packages)
 * persia isn't used to using the mouse for LP navigation, and is pleasantly surprised at how well it works
<cprov> aff, really ?
<persia> cprov-lunch: Thanks for your help.  It worked swimmingly.
<wgrant> Who ate my poor bug page icons and drew circles around them?
<intellectronica> wgrant: don't you find the new icons to be more visible? they're supposed to be an improvement...
<wgrant> intellectronica: The description edit icon is much less clear, IMO.
<zwnj> hi there
<zwnj> ﻿The forgotten password link on wiki.ubuntu.com is targeted to launchpad.ubuntu.com, which makes a bad SSL error on Firefox 3
<wgrant> THey also make the page look rather more cluttered - there's no other solid dark content in the main content region.
<intellectronica> i tend to agree that the edit icon is less clear than the previous one
<wgrant> The pencil in it is tiny, and I don't think I'd know it was a pencil unless I'd seen the old one.
<intellectronica> but i think the others look much more 'clickable', so i think they're quite an improvement
<intellectronica> mpt: ^^^
<wgrant> I guess, but they don't look like anything else anywhere on Launchpad, in the slightest.
<wgrant> I thought they were an artifact from one of my Firefox extensions, initially.
<mpt> wgrant, the icons are not final
<mpt> but the problem of them not looking like anything else on Launchpad is temporary
<geser> will the icons change or everything else?
<mpt> bug 236908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236908 in launchpad "Add and Edit icons are unclear" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236908
<wgrant> mpt: In that the rest of Launchpad will look like them?
<kiko> wgrant, that is a good question!
<mpt> wgrant, I'll fix the icons and make them more Launchpaddy, see the bug report
<wgrant> kiko: What is?
<wgrant> mpt: Sounds good.
<Ekushey> hi kiko
<Ekushey> kiko, can you please take a look at https://launchpad.net/rbl/ and possibly approve it?
<kiko> Ekushey, as I said, no, but jtv and danilos can 
<Ekushey> ok kiko
<jtv> Ekushey: hi.  About Royal Bengal Linux, did you get my email a few weeks back?
<jtv> Ekushey: correction, it seems to have gone out on May 27th.
<jtv> Ekushey: (Odd, I was pretty sure it was much longer)
<zwnj> why 8.10 is on the list of old version in http://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ?
<zwnj> hi jtv
<wgrant> zwnj: Other, not older
<wgrant> Why 8.04 isn't marked as the focus, I don't know.
<zwnj> wgrant: oops, right.  but why?
<wgrant> Because people aren't using 8.10.
<wgrant> I hope.
<zwnj> wgrant: who knows?
<jtv> zwnj: hi
<Nafallo> wgrant: pointupdates?
<Nafallo> s/updates/releases/
<wgrant> Nafallo: That's right.
<wgrant> 8.04 will have regular translation updates.
<jtv> wgrant, zwnj: we generally keep older versions as the translation focus, though not necessarily until their support ends.  We copy translations from older translations to the newer ones from time to time.
<zwnj> jtv: thanks for the email.  i'm reactivating the team
<jtv> zwnj: saw that.  Good idea to set up the teams the way you're doing.
<wgrant> jtv: Ah, I would have thought the focus should be on the LTS.
<Ekushey> jtv, hi! i replied that email
<zwnj> jtv: so which one is the best to start now?  i'm think of 8.04
<jtv> Ekushey: Hmm... I'll need to do some searching then.
<jtv> zwnj: for your case, yes, 8.04.
<Ekushey> ok jtv, thanks
<jtv> wgrant: the LTS is usually the focus, yes, though not all the way until EOL.
<wgrant> jtv: Right, EOL is quite some time.
<zwnj> so we will start with 8.04, because it's a LTS, it has more potential users right now, and it would be more easy to re-enable persian in 8.10
<jtv> wgrant: we're working towards making the distinction a bit less important though.
<wgrant> jtv: More string sharing between distroseries?
<jtv> zwnj: good reasons all.  I'd add to that: if you have a lot of catching up to do, there's no point in doing that on an older version.
<jtv> wgrant: right.
<wgrant> That would make a lot of sense
<zwnj> jtv: btw, i just realized that i met you on guadec2006.  are you going to istanbul this year?
<jtv> zwnj: I wasn't at guadec!
<jtv> zwnj: maybe that was Carlos or Danilo?
<LarstiQ> evil twins!
<jtv> LarstiQ: robot twins!  From Mars!
<LarstiQ> jtv: now you scare me. Can you confirm I have met you, or were those martians?
<zwnj> jtv: your mugshot on launchpad was so familiar... don't know why.
<jtv> LarstiQ: yes, you have met me.
<LarstiQ> pfew :)
<jtv> zwnj: we have a lot of robots on this planet.  ;-)
<zwnj> ok
<o_o> SURRENDER HYOO-MANS
<wgrant> o_o: O_o
<jtv> zwnj: seriously, there may have been a distant resemblance to Carlos.
<zwnj> which Carlos?
<wgrant> The godly Launchpad Translations one.
<jtv> Ekushey: ah... I think I see the problem: apparently a server at my provider exploded and burned out.  But your message should still be stored somewhere.
<jtv> zwnj: Carlos Perelló Marín.
<Ekushey> jtv, i'm talking to danilos about this, it is now resolved... thanks
<jtv> Ekushey: cool
<Ekushey> :)
<danilos> zwnj: it's pretty likely we met at one of GUADEC's -- you are Behdad's brother, right?
<zwnj> hi danilos.  yep
<zwnj> danilos: of course i have met you
<danilos> zwnj: hehe, right :)
<Ekushey> danilos, is there a way i can filter the xfce files?
<danilos> Ekushey: unfortunately, not at the moment; but they should be on the first few pages (because they have a "higher priority")
<Ekushey> alright, thanks again
<wgrant> Hmm, doesn't XFCE stuff not have translations?
<wgrant> As it's in universe?
<danilos> wgrant: is it in universe?
<wgrant> danilos: Since Hardy.
<wgrant> Do we have a solution for the lack of universe translations yet?
<danilos> wgrant: we have a solution, not sure about Ubuntu side :)
<danilos> wgrant: i.e. the problem is distributing updates to users, since language packs would include too many things, thus grow too big
<wgrant> Yes, I've been wondering how we could solve that.
<danilos> wgrant: there are many different ways to do it, but if one could provide conditional dependencies (i.e. if "something" is installed and "language-support-xx" is, then also depend on "something-translations-xx"), it would be easy to make right
<danilos> alternative is to just have "something-language-support" which would be periodically updated
<danilos> latter is likely better to avoid package number explosion
<geser> has someone an idea why gproftpd did a step backwards in versioning? see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gproftpd and compare the versions for hardy and intrepid
<jtv> danilos: apparently Carlos looked into it with some of the Ubuntu people and found that a universe pack might not be all that big.  (Until it gets big, I guess :-) )
<wgrant> geser: Looks like somebody deleted it without blacklisting it.
<wgrant> That's the only explanation I can find.
<danilos> jtv: the problem is how to decide when to install it? i.e. install even if no single universe package is installed?
<jtv> danilos: yes, it does seem wasteful—pretty soon you'd end up saying "always"
<danilos> jtv: as far as we are concerned, it's all about ubuntu packaging, and has nothing to do with launchpad... however, if xfce has been pushed to universe, those language packs are going to grow :)
<geser> wgrant: shouldn't it then be listed in removals.txt? at least I can't find it there
<wgrant> geser: I'm waiting for it to download...
<wgrant> You'd need to ask an archive admin, I guess.
<wgrant> It was manually removed, not superseded.
<\sh> geser, WTF!
<wgrant> `#  Deleted  on 2008-05-09  by Martin Pitt  (renamed to gadmin...) '
<wgrant> And it was autosynced almsot three weeks later.
<\sh> hmmm?
<geser> found it now too
<\sh> that's more then strange
<\sh> and totally buggy now
<wgrant> pitti should have blacklisted.
<\sh> but if it's renamed to gadmin...why is it still in debian then?
<wgrant> Because Debian is probably being slow.
<\sh> or gadmin doesn't exist at all..only as gadmintools as binary from gproftpd source
<\sh> (regarding p.d.o)
<wgrant> Yet.
<\sh> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gadmin ?
<geser> it got renamed to gadmin-proftpd (the comment got cut off :( )
<\sh> *grrr* ;)
<\sh> there it is
<zwnj> ﻿i got an email from mailman for "Post to moderated list", but the list is empty.  the list is ubuntu-l10n-fas .  anyidea?
<mib_epwir3> hi everybody, my launchpad project cannot import my SVN trunk
<mib_epwir3> that's what I get from the log: 2008-06-03 12:57:56 WARNING N changeset 1 2008-06-03 12:58:28 WARNING N changeset 2 2008-06-03 12:58:30 WARNING N changeset 3 2008-06-03 12:58:35 WARNING N changeset 19 Import failed: Traceback (most recent call last): Failure: twisted.internet.error.TimeoutError: User timeout caused connection failure. 
<mib_epwir3> that's the link for the import attempts
<mib_epwir3> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/subdownloader/trunk
<mib_epwir3> any help?
<kiko> mib_epwir3, it means that the repository we are importing from is flaky
<kiko> ah, google code
<kiko> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+faq/24
<mib_epwir3> thks kiko, so what can I do from my google code svn ? only option is use   http://bazaar-vcs.org/svn2bzr ?
<kiko> mib_epwir3, you can do a few things. a) yes, svn2bzr. b) wait and hope the import will succeed at some point. c) help us fix the svn reconnection bug in cscvs :)
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> i'm trying to push some code to a new branch and i get "bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()"
<beuno> Stavros, you have to set your Launchpad username with:  bzr launchpad-login username
<beuno> then it will use bzr+ssh to push
<Stavros> beuno: oh, thanks, let me try that
<beuno> Stavros, you're using bzr 1.3.1, right?  Default with Hardy?
<Stavros> beuno: windows, actually... 1.5 i think
<Stavros> ah, 1.3 :/
<Stavros> i'm a bit behind
<Laney> Can someone help me figure out why I can't use the email interface? I get no replies at all for anything.
<beuno> Stavros, well, the message is better in the newer versions, that's why I asked  :)
<Stavros> beuno: ah :)
<Stavros> well i'm trying to find out which one i had installed, so i can upgrade
<Stavros> but eh, windows
<beuno> Stavros, you can keep up to date using the bzr PPA: https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive
<beuno> aaaah
<beuno> windows
 * beuno runs
<Stavros> haha
<Stavros> i'm using that for my linux servers
<beuno> :)
<ignas> hi, is there a way to delete a series from your project?
<beuno> you have a Windows installer in the download page, so you should be fine too
<andrea-bs> ignas: you have to make a question on Launchpad
<Stavros> beuno: doesn't that install it somewhere differently? i installed from source now anyway
<Stavros> beuno: but i get a different error message :/
<Stavros> bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:~stavrosk/muddrop/main already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<Stavros> i'm not sure whether i should use-existing-dir
<Stavros> ah, i did and it should work now
<beuno> Stavros, yeah, you should  :)
<Stavros> launchpad's interface is a bit confusing :/
<beuno> Stavros, ah, if you install from source, then yes, you can install from source again
<beuno> and, if you're a risky fellow, you can even run the trunk, and just "bzr pull" ocasionally
<Stavros> oh, interesting
<beuno> it's stable enough, many of us use it, but, well, it's a bit on the edge  :)
<Stavros> are the releases tagged?
<beuno> yes they are
<Stavros> that's great
<Stavros> how can i do that?
<Stavros> man
<Stavros> that's amazing
<beuno> (we may be getting a bit off-topic, so maybe we can move to #bzr?)
<Stavros> oh yes
<Stavros> that is true
<beuno> :)
<Stavros> where can i change my project details so it uses code/etc?
<beuno> Stavros, https://launchpad.net/project_name/+edit
<Stavros> oh right, i missed the code part, thanks :/
<Ng> how come a bug being closed in RH bugzilla as "CLOSED" "UPSTREAM" is interpreted by launchpad as Invalid? (see bug #175904)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 175904 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0 window moves to current workspace" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175904
<intellectronica> Ng: maybe the bugzilla sync didn't happen yet? it looks like it was only closed yesterday
<intellectronica> gmb might know more about this
<Ng> intellectronica: I only noticed because I got a mail from LP just now telling me redhat had marked the bug invalid
<intellectronica> oh
<gmb> Ng, intellectronica: Let me take a look...
<gmb> Ng: It's because we currently don't handle CLOSED UPSTREAM properly. The UPSTREAM part is confusing our code.
<gmb> Ng: Can I assume that this should be mapped to Fix Released?
<gmb> We really shouldn't be defaulting to INVALID, though. That's just bonkers.
<Ng> gmb: I wouldn't like to hazard a guess generally, but in this case they were closing the bug against Fedora 7 because of two reports it was fixed in Fedora 8 and 7 was going end-of-life, so in this case Fix Released seems reasonable
<gmb> Ng: Right. It seems sane to me. I'll file a bug. Well, two, because of the defaulting-to-invalid thing.
<Ng> cool :)
<intellectronica> gmb: shouldn't we default to UNKOWN, just in case other statuses we don't grok appear?
<gmb> intellectronica: That's my thinking, yes.
<intellectronica> cool
<tacone> how to create a milestone in launchpad ?
<kiko> tacone, go to the a series page and add milestone.
<kiko> tacone, trunk is a series
<tacone> oh, ok that's what I missed. trunk is a series, and milestone belongs to series. nice, thank you.
<tacone> kiko: is there a way to remove a series ?
<kiko> tacone, you need to request it via answers.l.n
<tacone> ok, kiko, thanks.
 * CyberKing is away from keyboard: Gone away for now.
 * Ekushey-AFK is back.
<sportman1280> hello. i am trying to get my ppa repository to work. but it seems no folder was created for my account in the ppa.launchpad.net folder.
<zwnj> ping kiko
<sportman1280> zwnj: are you pinging kiko, or are you telling me to ping kiko?
<zwnj> sportman1280: i was just pinging kiko
<zwnj> sportman1280: what's your problem?
<zwnj> i mean, which error do you get?
<sportman1280> zwnj:  i get a 404 error when trying to view my ppa repository
<kiko> sportman1280, you need to upload first.
<sportman1280> zwnj: when i dput, i dont get an error or anything but nothing has been created yet
<sportman1280> kiko: i did about 30 minutes ago
<kiko> sportman1280, have patience. 
<kiko> zwnj, yeah?
<zwnj> kiko: oh, i forgot
<zwnj> kiko: iirc all official l10n teams used to be a member of a specific team
<zwnj> what happened?
<zwnj> ubuntu-l10n-fa is not a member of any team right now
<kiko> no, that's not true.
<kiko> l10n teams are not members of a specific team, necessarily
<kiko> they are listed as part of a translationgroup
<kiko> but that's something different
<zwnj> uh, ok
<zwnj> so that's a rosseta feature, right?
<kiko> zwnj, yes, exactly
<newz2000> is it typical to take 20+ min to push a < 5MB branch?
<newz2000> (initial push using bzr push lp:~newz/ubuntu-website/ubuntu07)
<soren> newz2000: How much upstream bandwidth do you have?
<newz2000> 768k
<soren> Then yes :)
<kiko> abentley, failure.
<soren> newz2000: Oh, wait.
<newz2000> should take less than 1m
<soren> newz2000: Yeah.
<soren> maths is hard.
<soren> I totally got 5 and 20 mixed up.
<newz2000> - [==========                                                ] Transferring 0/4
 * soren goes back to less arithmetically challenging things
<abentley> kiko: I am not a failure.  I'm a unique snowflake.
<kiko> abentley, PQM seems to think otherwise
<javaJake> bzr is complaining that a branch is locked, and I want to unlock it. :/
<jelmer> javaJake: try "bzr break-lock"
<javaJake> bzr crashed in a funny way that hasn't released the lock
<javaJake> OK... trying now...
<javaJake> Looking good so far...
<javaJake> Launchpad.net seems a little slow today. :P
<javaJake> OK, it works!
<javaJake> Thanks guys!
<jelmer> no worries
<emgent> hello people
 * jelmer wonders what happens to mpt's gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning wishes
<intellectronica> jelmer: he changed timezones ... now it's a gooooooooooooooooood evening ;)
#launchpad 2008-06-04
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | bazaar.launchpad.net running slower than usual, we're fixing it now | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 5 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<c40s> »»»¶;]«««
<Peng> Slower than usual? It's always "slower than usual". You should redefine "usual". Then you could say "bazaar.launchpad.net is way faster than usual". :D
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 5 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jml> Peng: slower than it normally is.
<jml> Peng: in general & for me, bazaar.launchpad.net performs about the same as other bzr+ssh servers on the side of the world
<jml> in any case, the issue affecting the server has been resolved.
<Peng> What was wrong?
<jml> Peng: there's an issue with the way our SSH server does buffering.
<Peng> jml: You're using a customy Twisted SSH server, right?
<jml> Peng: we use twisted.conch
<c40s> »»»¶;]«««
<Peng> Okay.
<jml> Peng: I feel a certain level of responsibility for both Twisted and Launchpad, so I'm reluctant to blame either :)
<jml> but signs point to conch atm.
<beuno> I once had a website on an ISP, which was slow fairly often, especially at night. After a few months of calling tech support, someone forgot to hit the mute button, and I heard something about "torrents" in the back
<beuno> not saying this is the case, just comes to mind everytime I see the word "slow server"  :)
<jml> beuno: I'm pretty sure elmo would have strong words for anyone running torrents from the data centre.
<lifeless> we run torrents from the data centre
<beuno> heheh, yeah
<jml> lifeless: do we download movies to the data centre?
<beuno> probably don't have a 6mbit cap on the server though
<beuno> and Ubuntu ISOs must get a much lower leven of leechers than $random_movie
<lifeless> no, different server too
<lifeless> we maintain the seeds list
<lifeless> I dunno what fraction of the actual data serving we do
 * jml lunches.
<beuno> yeah, I was joking of course. I just can't avoid remembering that everytime a random server is slow for a while, and then is magically fast again
<c40s> ((NiSiNhA)) »»»¶;]«««
<NiSiNhA> [c40s]: ¶;*****~
<c40s> ((NiSiNhA)) »»»viaja ae«««
<thumper> man, I'm just seeing weird characters there
<NiSiNhA> c40s: eita começei ja
<beuno> phew, I thought it was just me
<lifeless> I'm guessing spam
<NiSiNhA> [c40s]: kkkkkkkk
<c40s> ((NiSiNhA)) »»»hehe«««
<jamesh> knock it off
<lifeless> I don't have op in this channel or I'd boot
<lifeless> c40s: NiSiNhA: please stop the blnkenflashentext
<c40s> ((lifeless)) »»»ok«««
<lifeless> ha, very ironic saying ok but still doing it
<lifeless> I think you are about to be kicked
<thumper> boot to the head
<cody-somerville> Isn't there a channel mode to disable colours?
<lifeless> jamesh: mode +b first, then kick
<beuno> I haven't seen colors in IRC in years!  I didn't even think people could do that anymore
<lifeless> cody-somerville: +b :P
<cody-somerville> lifeless, :P
<c40s> »»»sorry jamesh«««
<cody-somerville> c40s, I think they want you to disable the "art".
<c40s> cody-somerville ok
<cody-somerville> Thank you.
<lifeless> c40s: what IRC client are you using ?
<c40s> lifeless in from Brazil,using Alive
 * wgrant looks for it in Ubuntu, and files a removal request if it's there.
<lifeless> http://www.brothersoft.com/alive-java-chat-10509.html ?
<wgrant> Damn.
<NiSiNhA> adeuss povaoo
<Hobbsee_> please fix the hppa, sparc, ia64, and ppc chroots.  thanksk.
<lifeless> lol
<lifeless> FIX THE WORLD. kthxbye
<jamesh> so the non-obsolete architecture chroots are working? :)
<Hobbsee_> lifeless: that'd be nice :)
<Hobbsee_> jamesh: i think so.
<Hobbsee_> lifeless: either way, i can't do it from here, and with a bit of luck, lamont will.
<lamont> Hobbsee_: borked how?
<lamont> and 'tis best left for infinity
<Hobbsee_> lamont: trying to remove sysvinit, it looks like.
<jml> we need an MMIX ppa
<jml> for larks.
<jamesh> jml: what would you put in it?
<jamesh> besides TeX?
<jml> jamesh: I'm sure someone has ported intercal to mmix by now.
<jamesh> threaded intercal?
<jml> jamesh: and if not, I think all good and right-thinking people deserve an answer as to why not!
 * jml delicately wipes away some froth from the corner of his lip.
<jamesh> well, you can always use http://entrian.com/goto/ in Python
<jamesh> I don't think it does multi-threaded come from though
 * jml waves
<ToyKeeper> :)
<jml> so, as I was about to say, most of the Launchpad hackers are swamped at the moment.
<ToyKeeper> Ah, that certainly helps.  :)
<jml> ToyKeeper: I'll be hanging out with poolie (the original filer of the bug) next week, that might generate some sort of momentum.
<jml> (of course we all know that momentum is conserved, and so something else will have to slow down)
<ToyKeeper> I hate to nag about minor feature requests, especially if everyone is busy.
<ToyKeeper> I'd just make a branch and propose it for merging, but I don't have access.  :)
<jml> (bug 161187 for context)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161187 in launchpad "not obvious how to add a download file for a new release" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161187
<jml> ToyKeeper: :)
<ToyKeeper> It seems like a 5-minute code change, but of course testing takes longer.
<ToyKeeper> Do small UI changes go through a review process?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> everything does (for large values of everything)
<lifeless> hmmm thats ugly
<lifeless> help.launchpad.net says 'not logged in'
<lifeless> launchpad.net says 'logged in'
<jamesh> lifeless: we could solve this by not making help.launchpad.net look like launchpad.net ...
<jamesh> we've had other people note this inconsistency
<lifeless> is there a bug?
<lifeless> I like me-tooing
<jamesh> yes
<jamesh> feel free to search for it :)
<jamesh> we apparently have useful search now
<lifeless> at least search is vaguely useful now
<lifeless> oh its massively improved
<lifeless> only thing is it truncates topics :/
<jamesh> and seems to include the chrome as search strings
<jamesh> e.g. searching for "not logged in" seems to get pretty much every page on help.launchpad.net
<lifeless> has /me/ been altered?
<lifeless> the ppa quickstart links to .../~me/+archive
<lifeless> but that does not work on edge
<jamesh> should be /+me/
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> who can edit help.launchpad.net?
<jamesh> depends on the page
<jamesh> some are locked down (usually if they are pointed at externally)
<jamesh> others aren't
<lifeless> anyhow, this is the buggy page:
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<jamesh> you should be able to edit that
<bimberi> /+me/ goes to "Lost something?" also.  Well for me.
<bimberi> https://edge.launchpad.net/+me/+archive/+builds?build_state=all&build_text=
<jamesh> ah.  it probably needs to be /people/+me
<jamesh> should be better now
<bimberi> jamesh: yes that works, thankyou.
<LaserJock> I've got a quick code-hosting question
<LaserJock> is it at all possible to have a team branch that is *not* part of a project?
<LaserJock> https://help.launchpad.net/NonProjectBranches seems to indicate no, but that seems rather odd to me
<LaserJock> hmm, gotta run, i check again tomorrow
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<wgrant> cprov: What useful information is communicated by the unlinked diff non-links?
<cprov> wgrant: unlinked means "the diff will be done in some minutes"
<wgrant> cprov: 'None yet' or similar would probably make more sense.
<cprov> wgrant: which is better, IMO,  than forcing you to ask: "Doesn't LP do diff for new uploads ?  Where is it ?"
<wgrant> True.
<wgrant> But listing something unavailable under a heading of 'available' is strange.
<cprov> the fact that we communicate it by not linking the test maybe too subtle
<wgrant> I suspect so.
<wgrant> Adding a (pending), maybe.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, maybe.
<wgrant> Also, how is the latest ancestor to diff from detected?
<wgrant> detected/selected.
<wgrant> -proposed uploads are diffed against the latest release, regardless of distroseries.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, it erroneously assumes linearity.
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> It would be rather difficult to build a system which correctly determines the correct ancestor... it would really have to check by archive, distroseries and pocket and make lots of potentially nastily incorrect assumptions...
<wgrant> It would probably be much nicer to have a form to request diffs against version X, but that would be expensive. :(
<cprov> wgrant: manually-requested diff are already modelled and yes, they are more expensive for the users than for us.
<wgrant> cprov: That's why the UI looks like it was designed to display multiple diffs?
<cprov> wgrant: err, we have have to think about an easy way to release this feature, that's why it's not available for users yet.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, exactly.
<wgrant> 'Easy way to release'? A UI?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, an intuitively way to lookup for the desired ancestry in the UI, to be precise.
<sabdfl> wgrant: this is a real weakness in the packaging system, it's not "branch friendly"
<cprov> wgrant: not a form with archive, distribution, series, pocket, name, version ala bugzilla ;)
<sabdfl> it's hard to be a derivative. and ppa's are effectively derivatives.
<sabdfl> we need to have the same sort of ancestry tracking in packages that we have in bzr branches
<wgrant> sabdfl: Even between pockets it's an issue.
<sabdfl> yes
<wgrant> It gets very ugly very quickly.
<wgrant> sabdfl: Actually interpreting the changelog somehow?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, but pockets are complex but predictable, ppas are unpredictable at the package level, we my have to investigate origs (and yes, it won't work for native-tarball uploads ...)
<wgrant> cprov: What's special about PPA orig.tar.*s?
<wgrant> They either have to be named differently or match primary's, don't they?
<cprov> wgrant: changelogs can be 'inaccurate' :(
<wgrant> Same as anything in primary.
<wgrant> cprov: And are regularly modified after the fact, right.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, that's why we can use it to find out the right ancestor.
<wgrant> cprov: Oh, right, like that.
<wgrant> If only NMSP had actually happened... would make all this trivial.
<cprov> but, it's just an idea, I've not spent much time investigating it yet.
<wgrant> The current setup is a good start, at any rate.
<cprov> wgrant: NMSP is (far) future ;)
<wgrant> Heh.
<cprov> wgrant: I will try to round more corners of the current package-diff and see how it does. Thanks for reporting bugs (2 so far)
<wgrant> cprov: Also, it won't cross archive boundaries unless it has to, right?
<wgrant> Diffing against some random PPA package is probably worse than useless.
<cprov> wgrant: you help is highly appreciated !
<wgrant> (I just noticed one of my PPA packages diffed against primary, because it didn't exist in my PPA before)
<cprov> wgrant: yes, it only cross archives for the first PPA upload.
<cprov> s/cross/crosses
<wgrant> cprov: Sounds good. Except if I delete a package from my PPA, and upload a new one a couple of years later, based on a later one from primary. But again, that's ridiculously difficult or impossible to work out.
<cprov> and it's restricted to the current version in primary archive, it doesn't go across other PPAs.
<wgrant> Good, good.
<cprov> wgrant: we may go for 2 diffs for PPAs, one against local ancestry and another against primary
<wgrant> That works.
<wgrant> But getting the defaults right isn't too important if a sane UI for user ancestor selection comes about soon.
<thekorn> does the new search in launchpad have special reserved characters?
<thekorn> let's say I would like to search for the german translation team in ubuntu, I search for '-de'
<thekorn> the search returns a huge number of results
<wgrant> thekorn: It looks like it uses Google as a backend.
<wgrant> So you'll be excluding anything with 'de' in it.
<wgrant> (or Canonical has developed a search algorithm equivalent to Google's, which I find unfortunately unlikely)
<thekorn> ah, this also explains why it is a real string search, "your location" also returns alot of results
<thekorn> wghich does not make any sense, imho
<wgrant> Yeah, they could do with excluding the global templates...
<thekorn> hmm, it seems the 'choose...' dialog on the 'subscribe someone else' page does not use this search
<wgrant> Using Google to search a list of people like that would be a disaster.
<wgrant> AFAIK only the global site search uses Google.
<thekorn> searching for '-de' there returns an timeout-error with Error ID: OOPS-886EC25
<sabdfl> wgrant: interpreting the changelog is a bit of a crapshoot
<wgrant> sabdfl: Right, attempting to retrieve much useful information from it would be an exercise in futility.
<wgrant> In Ubuntu we regularly drop and reinsert entries into the middle of whatever we get from Debian... it's terrible
<\sh> wgrant, you mean during merge time?
<wgrant> \sh: Right.
<wgrant> And syncs.
<wgrant> Where we drop all the Ubuntu history.
<\sh> wgrant, yeah...for syncs it's really terrible
<\sh> adding the single changelog entries for new versions/revisions into a container per package, could help...but I think that makes the db logic even more complicated/slow
<wgrant> I don't think the changelog should be in the source package at all, really.
<wgrant> Like VCS logs aren't part of the actual data stored in the tree - they're metadata alongside it.
<\sh> well...
<wgrant> But I doubt we'll see that changing.
<\sh> debian/ dir is a type of metadata, too :) 
<wgrant> True. But with what we do, it's not persistent.
<wgrant> It will vanish every second release.
<wgrant> Logs of changes should be persistent.
<\sh> yes..that's why it's better to create a history per package ... in debian that's easy...but for derivatives with source changes, it's hell
<wgrant> As sabdfl was saying earlier, yep.
<dhart> hi, is Christian Reis here?
<kiko> dhart, indeed
<dhart> ﻿kiko: oh hiya. I'm typing a response on answers, but thought it might be easier to chat
<kiko> dhart, better on answers today as I'm a bit busy
<dhart> kiko, okay, I'll write on answers. 
<sladen> greetings people.  Could we please get the  launchpad.net/bugs/NNNNN  redirect fixed.
<sladen> there are URLs in that format published 350,000+ times on the web
<sladen> and currently they're busted
<sladen> mpt: ^^your kind of thing
<wgrant> sladen: What about them is broken?
<mpt> sladen, works for me. Can you give me an exact example that doesn't work?
<sladen> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<ubottu> sladen: Error: This bug is private
<wgrant> Isn't that meant to be private?
<wgrant> I thought that always had been.
<sladen> well, *do the redirect* first have have the canonical location say that it's private
<sladen> not bomb out before hand
<wgrant> That's deliberate.
<wgrant> That was a bug.
<wgrant> It was revealing information.
<sladen> Could somebody add the words "private" and "bug" to that page, neither appear 
<wgrant> There's a bug on that somewhere.
 * wgrant looks.
<kiko> heh
<kiko> that bug is actually fixed
<kiko> I'll disclose it :)
<kiko> sladen, reload
<wgrant> kiko: Good idea. It's the first one I often check, but then I remember it's private. I'm sure others are the same.
<kiko> sladen, and, as I told you on the bug report, that redirect /is/ fixed and has been fixed forever
<kiko> that bug is very funny
<sladen> kiko: yup, replied on the bug report.
<kiko> btw
<kiko> that unmaintainable mess is actually going to run over debian soon! :)
<wgrant> kiko: Woo!
<wgrant> Nice.
<wgrant> (ah, nice old statuses in that bug history)
<kiko> dhart, my apologies, I'm really getting old
<dhart> ﻿kiko: no worries. apologies for what? :-)
<kiko> I forgot what I was apologizing about ;)
<dhart> oh, the 1.3.1 bzr update in ubuntu today was nice. fixed the ssh+bzr checkout weirdness
<wgrant> kiko: So, why are you importing Debian? I can see it being useful for package diffs, and so we can see it in the LP UI rather than heading to Debian resources, but you probably have more revolutionary things in mind?
<kiko> wgrant, diffs but syncs, mainly
<kiko> native syncs
<kiko> proper changelog preservation
<kiko> the works!
<wgrant> Yay.
<wgrant> Ah yes, less nasty syncing. Good idea.
<wgrant> On a related note... Is Debian bug importing deferred indefinitely? I recall it was targetted for around half-way through last year initially.
<kiko> wgrant, no, it's actually being worked on
<kiko> there are just some tricky bits that need to be sorted out first..
<wgrant> Aha, good, it will be very, very useful.
<wgrant> Version tracking would make it even more automatically useful, but importing at all is always good.
<hyperair> woo hoo. ppa problems.
<hyperair> lesson of the day: never copy package from one series to another series in the same PPA before the debs are published.
<cprov> hyperair: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/236407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236407 in soyuz "Remaining race-condition in the copy UI" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<hyperair> fascinating.
<hyperair> well now that i've got both debs and failed builds for the same architectures in the same source package, what should i do?
<kiko> hyperair, reupload a new version? :)
<hyperair> T_T
<hyperair> just for that?
<hyperair> D=
<hyperair> would deleting and copying them back work?
<hyperair> i mean hardy is fine
<hyperair> just gutsy and intrepid
<cprov> hyperair: copy again, this time including binaries.
<hyperair> mm i did. now it's failing to upload
<hyperair> meh.
<cprov> hyperair: the previous source with failed-to-upload builds will be superseded.
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> cyphase: The following source cannot be copied: banshee-1 0.99.3-1ubuntu1~ppa2 in hardy (version older than the banshee-1 0.99.3-1ubuntu1~ppa2 in intrepid published in intrepid)
<hyperair> whoops
<hyperair> cprov: The following source cannot be copied: banshee-1 0.99.3-1ubuntu1~ppa2 in hardy (version older than the banshee-1 0.99.3-1ubuntu1~ppa2 in intrepid published in intrepid)
<hyperair> typed wrong name @_@
<cprov> hyperair: uhm, did you deleted the FTBFS versions in gutsy & intrepid ?
<cprov> hyperair: it's a half-bug, it should allow you to copy the same version within the PPA, PPA sources are unique.
<hyperair> eh no?
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> so i should delete the failed to build versions in gutsy and intrepid
<hyperair> then copy back?
<hyperair> from hardy i mean
<hyperair> do i have to wait for some time before copying?
<cprov> hyperair: yes, that's the workflow
<cprov> hyperair: no, no need to wait
<hyperair> okay.
<hyperair> this is great.
<hyperair> it's not deleting now.
<hyperair> i check the packages. click delete
<hyperair> and then.
<hyperair> the status remains "published"
<cprov> hyperair: ppa url, please ?
<hyperair> http://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive
<cprov> hyperair: are you adding the 'deletion comment'  when deletion packages ?
<hyperair> yes.
<hyperair> hey it worked now
<hyperair> weird.
<lzhang> how does the cvs imports work exactly? do I paste the url to my svn trunk into the Location for the trunk on my project?
<kiko> lzhang, no, visit +source for your trunk series
<hyperair> cprov: copying the hardy package over to gutsy resulted in failed builds.
<hyperair> instantly
<hyperair> it just appeared there. failed.
<lzhang> kiko: thanks a lot I found it
<cprov> hyperair: those are the old builds, don't worry.
<hyperair> so i just leave them as "failed"?
<kiko> lzhang, what project is that, I can approve it immediately
<lzhang> kiko: coughphp, but I need to do a bit of setup on my subversion repo first
<cprov> hyperair: yes, ignore them for now, I can remove them for you later.
<kiko> lzhang, okay, ping me when you're ready
<lzhang> kiko: will do
<hyperair> cprov: thank you.
<cprov> hyperair: the archive will be republished in 10 minutes, and should allow you to install the hardy binaries also in gutsy and intrepid.
<cprov> hyperair: you are welcome.
<kiko> cprov, how come you know so many things about this PPA machine?
 * kiko is amazed
<cprov> kiko: ehe, I wrote all the broken bits, didn't I ?
<hyperair> hoho. so that's why Ng asked me to speak to you
<kiko> cprov, no, IIRC you wrote all the good bits!
<cprov> those too, but people usually don't come here to praise me about them ;)
 * laga praises cprov 
<laga> i like my PPAs
 * hyperair puts cprov on a pedestal
<hyperair> PPAs are useful. i certainly wouldn't be able to find anywhere else to host debs. maybe mediafire, but doesn't work for repos
<cprov> hyperair: lol, wait until I get your bug fixed.
<hyperair> heheh
<hyperair> i'm waiting =)
<cprov> hyperair: it's fixed, I will remove the build cruft for you.
<hyperair> cprov: thanks a lot =D
<cprov> hyperair: done, all "green checks" now.
<cprov> hyperair: sorry for the inconvenience, I get this bug fixed for the next milestone.
<cprov> hyperair: meanwhile, remember to wait the binaries to get published in the archive before you copy them to the other series.
<hyperair> okay. thank you
<hyperair> =)
<visik7> hi
<visik7> how can I merge 2 launchpad users?
<visik7> they are both mine
<kiko> visik7, https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<lzhang> kiko: how long can I expect this svn import to be "Testing" ? 
<kiko> lzhang, until you tell me you have done everything and give me a URL :)
<lzhang> kiko: https://code.launchpad.net/coughphp/trunk
<lzhang> word
<visik7> I've merged an anonymous user
<visik7> but how to merge registered user ?
<kiko> lzhang, we currently have a problem with self-signed https:// hosts
<lzhang_> hmm
<lzhang_> kiko: do I need to move it to non-ssl then?
<kiko> lzhang, it would be ideal if you could
<santiago-ve> Hi guys... i have a "small" problem trying to get my blog into planet.ubuntu.com when i checkout bzr says: Permission denied (publickey).
<kiko-fud> lzhang_, so!
<kiko-fud> santiago-ve, your ssh key isn't in launchpad.
<santiago-ve> kiko-fud, i have two keys
<santiago-ve> just registered one.. to try on other machine
<lzhang_> kiko-fud: ya I'm waitin on my buddy awbush to move it over to port 80... so still waiting
<kiko-fud> lzhang_, gotcha
<santiago-ve> kiko-fud, http://imagenes.zarate.net.ve/varias/launchpad1.png
<santiago-ve> http://imagenes.zarate.net.ve/varias/launchpad2.png
<santiago-ve> tried the same procedure on both machines... and both fail
<kiko-fud> santiago-ve, it's weird. nobody else has this problem -- how are you trying to check out?
<santiago-ve> bzr checkout bzr+ssh://469@bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main planet-ubuntu
<kiko-fud> santiago-ve, uhhhh. what's 469?
<santiago-ve> kiko-fud, well my luck this last months havent been good
<santiago-ve> kiko-fud, my username
<kiko-fud> are you serious?
<santiago-ve> https://edge.launchpad.net/~469
<kiko-fud> wtf
<santiago-ve> errr... yes
<kiko-fud> santiago-ve, that might be the problem
<santiago-ve> ugh
<kiko-fud> it's a bug if so, but, well..
<kiko-fud> santiago-ve, try bzr branch lp:~planet-ubuntu/config/main  
<kiko-fud> santiago-ve, you can do a bzr launchpad-login before that
<kiko-fud> if the launchpad-login fails, then..
<santiago-ve> kiko-fud, the same: Permission denied (publickey).
<kiko-fud> fantastic
<kiko-fud> santiago-ve, if you rename your account, does it work?
<santiago-ve> kiko-fud, gonna try
<santiago-ve> kiko-fud, yep
<santiago-ve> its a bug
<lzhang_> kiko-fud: yo I changed it, it is non-ssl now
<kiko-fud> santiago-ve, please report it. thanks!
<kiko-fud> lzhang_, perfect.
<santiago-ve> on my way
<lzhang_> kiko-fud: I gotta run to a meeting, bbl
<lzhang_> kiko-fud: thanks for all your help!
<kiko-fud> lzhang_, that repository seems to contain more than one project..
<kiko-fud> trunk/simpletest/simpletest_1.0.1beta2
<kiko-fud> or is that right?
<kiko> well, here goes
<kiko> lzhang_, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/coughphp/trunk
<kiko> santiago-ve, you know, we should probably ban all-ints names :)
<santiago-ve> kiko, will my 469@ubuntu.com be changed to santiago-ve@ubuntu.com automatically?
<kiko> santiago-ve, I believe so, yes, though it takes some time to update
<santiago-ve> kiko, would be a great practice
<kiko> 469 is such a crazy name. :)
<santiago-ve> kiko, nea its sexy :D
<santiago-ve> math related
<santiago-ve> :D
 * santiago-ve hates math
<kiko> I'll tell you, if it's sexy, I don't wanna know what sort of sex that implies
<santiago-ve> kiko bug #237411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237411 in launchpad "public key denied when using numbers as name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237411
<santiago-ve> kiko, can you please confirm it?
<kiko> santiago-ve, I've asked thumper to look at it
<santiago-ve> kiko, thanks
<santiago-ve> yay new great post for when i include myself on planet.ubuntu.com
<santiago-ve> xD
<lzhang_> kiko: ya re simpletest I'll pull it out of the bzr branch
<kiko> lzhang_, cool, am importing it now anyway
<LaserJock> how does one make a translation group?
<LaserJock> or more completely, how does one go about getting a project translated?
<LaserJock> danilos: poing?
<beuno> LaserJock, doesn't setting the project to "uses translations" let you upload .po files?
<beuno> (wild guess)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> but they're in "needs review" state
<LaserJock> but we'd also like to have a translation group but don't see any way to create one
<beuno> ah, I see
 * beuno sits back down and waits for the answer too
<lzhang> kiko: is everything cool with the import, or is it broke?
<kiko> lzhang, not sure what does that URL say? :)
<kiko> lzhang_, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/coughphp/trunk
<lzhang> kiko-afk: import currently running. thanks!
<moquist> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~moquist/vpnywhere/main says "Update this branch:   bzr push lp:~moquist/vpnywhere/main" but, sadly, http://n01se.net/paste/8T3?pretty=yes
<moquist> hmm. maybe I should be asking in #bzr.
<matsubara> moquist: try: bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~moquist/vpnywhere/main
<moquist> matsubara: beuno clued me in and 'bzr launchpad-login moquist' got me past that step
<moquist> matsubara: but thx; now I know another way
<matsubara> np
 * thumper thinks we need an extra note on the branch page
<beuno> thumper, yes, and, if possible upgrade Hardy's version of bzr
<thumper> beuno: what version does hardy have?
<beuno> newer versions warn the user they may need to set launchpad-login if it isn't already
<beuno> 1.3.1
<thumper> ok, I'll talk with poolie about this
<beuno> thumper, and, if you manage to push to 1.6, we can also solve the "break-lock" issue
<beuno> which is the other FAQ in here
 * LarstiQ thinks push needs to use sftp/ssh by default and prompt for a user
<LarstiQ> (for lp: that is)
<thumper> LarstiQ: didn't you ask the other day about team junk branches?
<LaserJock> I did yesterday
<thumper> ah, so it was
<LarstiQ> thumper: the other L lurker ;)
<thumper> LaserJock: you can't have them
<LaserJock> thumper: yeah, I figured
<LaserJock> thumper: do you know if there is a bug open on that?
<thumper> LaserJock: I know that there is a closed bug about that
<thumper> LaserJock: this is by design
<LaserJock> thumper: interesting
<thumper> LaserJock: the idea is that if you want to collaborate, you should have a project
<LaserJock> why?
<LaserJock> that's quite restrictive
<thumper> LaserJock: you can still cross merge, just not yet have write permissions to each others branches
<LaserJock> I *have* a project, just not a Launchpad project
<thumper> LaserJock: there is however a bug about not tying write permissions to just the branch owner
<LaserJock> the project is the team
<LaserJock> and it's a distro team
<LaserJock> and I'm not particularly sure why teams should have to create placeholder projects just to collaborate
<thumper> LaserJock: I think the thing to do here is to file a bug with specifics
<thumper> LaserJock: and I'll take it up with the greater team
<LaserJock> ok, well it's a fairly common thing
<thumper> LaserJock: assign it to me too
<thumper> LaserJock: we used to allow it, but it was deemed not necessary
<thumper> LaserJock: if we can show a legitimate need, then it may come back
<LaserJock> there's dozens of teams in Ubuntu that need to collaborate on small scripts that aren't really a project perse
<LaserJock> thumper: done, thanks
<thumper> LaserJock: ok, ta
<Rinchen> thumper, do we allow merge proposals against +junk?
<thumper> Rinchen: nope
<Rinchen> bummer
<ahasenack> can we change the bug status of several bugs at once?
<ahasenack> like mark 57 as "fix released" at once
<LaserJock> ahasenack: you'd probably want to use the email interface
<ahasenack> LaserJock: thanks
#launchpad 2008-06-05
<cyberix> cyberix@bunnypump:~/my/misc$ bzr push lp:~toni-ruottu/kunquat/misc                                                
<cyberix> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Etoni-ruottu/kunquat/misc/.bzr/repository/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir() 
<cyberix> What happened? Can I do something to work around the problem?
<spiv> cyberix: you haven't run "bzr launchpad-login"
<spiv> cyberix: so it is accessing the branch anonymously (via HTTP) rather than authenticated via SSH.
<cyberix> It used to work with my ssh kety
<cyberix> key
<cyberix> without a login
<spiv> cyberix: this is because you are using the lp: URL
<spiv> cyberix: if you used the bzr+ssh:// URL it wouldn't matter.
<spiv> cyberix: but the lp: uses the info stored by running "bzr launchpad-login ..." to figure out the best URL to use.
<spiv> You only need to do it once.
<cyberix> Thanks
<cyberix> I really appreciate that I didn't have to give it my password :-)
<bimberi> PPA's are really for Ubuntu only, correct? (I just got a "Rejected: Unable to find distroseries: unstable").
<RAOF> bimberi: Correct.
<bimberi> Yet there are lots of packages for distroseries unstable in Ubuntu itself.
<RAOF> Also correct.  Kinda; I'm pretty sure they're munged somewhere along the line, even though the source says 'unstable'.
<Hobbsee> bimberi: there are, but they get uploaded to the /ubuntu/<distro release> pocket-equivalent on the main ubuntu systems, and so get overriden
<wgrant> bimberi: They're not uploaded to Ubuntu. They're copied.
<bimberi> OK.  Thanks all.
<bimberi> Does Launchpad aspire to be (perceived as) independent of Ubuntu?
<wgrant> Ubuntu is just another user.
<RAOF> Well, it is independent of Ubuntu.  I believe the master plan is that Debian PPAs will eventually be implemented.
<wgrant> It just happens to be sponsored by Launchpad's authors.
<wgrant> ... and there goes the guy who could have given a proper answer.
<LarstiQ> bimberi: yes, certainly.
<bimberi> Yeah, lunch, as if.  Chicken! :)
<LarstiQ> bimberi: there are upstream projects who use launchpad but aren't part of ubuntu
<bimberi> "Ubuntero" on the personal page is a strong attachment though.
<wgrant> That's one of the only Ubuntu-specific things remaining, I believe.
<wgrant> It is a bit strange.
<danshearer> Comment about Blueprints: it might be helpful if there was a little more structure to the summary information.
<danshearer> Maybe a box for "Main advantage"
<danshearer> And maybe a box for "Main disadvantage"
<wgrant> danshearer: That's probably information that should be in the linked webpage.
<danshearer> That's the problem I see, that the wiki page doesn't have any structure either. Even just something very light.
<danshearer> Hey, does moinmoin do templates at all, like mediawiki?
 * danshearer scurries off and learns about moinmoin
<andrea-bs> danshearer: yes, moinmoin has templates, just create a page called SomethingTemplate and it will be shown in the "Create a page from template" column when you create a new page
<danshearer> So I see! Now I'm looking for a blueprint template
<bimberi> danshearer: SpecTemplate
<soren> It's not very good, though. It seems to have gotten accidentally deleted at some point and was attempted to be reconstructed.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<SlonUA> aloha. any admins here ?
<SlonUA> >> I disabled my wiki account and things don't work right anymore.
<SlonUA> matsubara: hi. i know that u can help me =)
<matsubara> SlonUA: hello there
<matsubara> SlonUA: would you mind to file a question in http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<matsubara> SlonUA: include in the description which wiki you disable your account on
<SlonUA> slon15
<SlonUA> matsubara-lunch: slon15 .. but i wanna rename to SlonUA
<SlonUA> matsubara-lunch: ok
<SlonUA> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/35354
<SlonUA> matsubara-lunch: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/35354
<Hobbsee> SlonUA: you should be able to do that yourself.
<SlonUA> Hobbsee: u mean URI or just Title !?
<Hobbsee> SlonUA: none of those wiki pages exist.
<SlonUA> Hobbsee: sorry maybe Slon12
<SlonUA> Hobbsee: i will kook in hisroty 1sec
<SlonUA> Hobbsee: i can't login to wiki slonua@gmail.com. could it' be resolved
 * Hobbsee attempts to decrypt the a01sp3k
<Hobbsee> guess you'll have to wait for an admin then, but your question really isn't clear
<Hobbsee> as to whether you want a wiki page renamed, it changed on your LP profile, or what.
<SlonUA> Hobbsee: oki. 1st of all ... I just can't login to wiki ...
<moquist> I'm hosting a project (vpnywhere) in LP. I have a bzr branch, and I'm also using my PPA. How can I provide an orig.tar.gz to people who want to use the project on other distros?
<LarstiQ> moquist: `bzr export` on release?
<moquist> LarstiQ: my concern is with the hosting. Can I bzr export to LP? e.g., 'bzr export lp:~moquist/something.tgz'?
<LarstiQ> ah. Don't know about filehosting.
<LarstiQ> moquist: you could point at the orig.tar.gz in the ppa I guess, but that's a bit hacky for my tastes
<moquist> exactly. It seems like LP *must* have a couth way for native projects to provide tarballs for other distros.
<LaserJock> danilos: around?
<moquist> LaserJock: hey!
<LaserJock> moquist: hi Matt
<danilos> LaserJock: hi
 * danshearer is away: blah
<Rinchen>  >> Come join us for the Launchpad Team Meeting on #launchpad-meeting
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 12 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed date for next mtg
<OPERADOR> !!! =) !!!
<OPERADOR> !!! hi !!!
<laga> !!!
<Peng> ...
<beuno> argh, not again...
<Peng> Oh.
<OPERADOR> !!! ubuntu !!!
<Peng> Are there colors?
<OPERADOR> !!! problema !!!
<OPERADOR> !!! ? !!!
<Peng> OPERADOR: Turn off your exclamation points, dude.
<OPERADOR> !!! ok !!!
<OPERADOR>  hare
<Peng> Thank you. :)
<beuno> and colors please
 * Peng has colors off.
<emgent> please stop him.
<emgent> rome mode  +c
<emgent> s/rome/room/
<laga> look ma, i'm on the internets.
<Andre_Gondim>  how may i check the upstream package? 
<kiko-afk> Andre_Gondim?
<Andre_Gondim> well, I get a po file and upload, how may I check the queue
<kiko-afk> Andre_Gondim, there's a link in the project homepage on translations.l.n
<Andre_Gondim> kiko-afk, may you show me? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-pt-br
<kiko-afk> Andre_Gondim, you said you uploaded to an upstream. that's a team page.
<Andre_Gondim> kiko-afk, sorry, in this case https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/openoffice.org/+pots/helpcontent2-guide-smath/pt_BR/+translate
<Andre_Gondim> I did the upload po file, but until now =/
<kiko-afk> Andre_Gondim, that's an ubuntu translation, not an upstream. where did you upload to?
<Andre_Gondim> kiko-afk, I did upload the po pt_BR file to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/openoffice.org/+pots/helpcontent2-guide-smath/pt_BR/+translate
<kiko-afk> Andre_Gondim, okay. that's not an upstream, just to be clear on the terminology. You should ask jtv or danilos about this tomorrow, ok? it needs to be earlier in the day, though.
<Andre_Gondim> kiko-afk, ok ;)
<persia> Good day.  Are PPA publisher runs in sync with the main archive publisher runs, or do they follow a different schedule?
 * persia has apparently picked a slow time of day, but discovered that they appear to have a different schedule by empirical analysis.
<kiko-afk> persia, they are on a different schedule, definitely. they run every 5 minutes! :)
#launchpad 2008-06-06
<Hobbsee> persia: intrepid stuff even builds nwo, too.
<Hobbsee> persia: although i guess that wasn't what you were targetting?
<persia> Hobbsee: Nope :p
<jamesh> https://edge.launchpad.net/shower-days <- there are all kinds of weird projects on launchpad
 * jml blinks
<jml> I have a core assumption that could drastically simplify that program.
<RAOF> def needShowerToday (date) : return True
<RAOF> ?
<jamesh> RAOF: that doesn't look PEP-8 compliant
<jml> yep!
<wgrant> jamesh: Do you get emailed on new projects, or did you just happen to look at the recent projects list at the wrong time?
<wgrant> Damn, no code yet :(
<wgrant> I was going to package that most useful app.
<jamesh> wgrant: I was looking at code.launchpad.net, and it was the most recently registered branch
<LeeJunFan> over the last few days I haven't been able to successfuly use debmirror: dists/hardy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages failed md5sum check, removing
<wgrant> LeeJunFan: From which mirror?
<LeeJunFan> wgrant: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> Hmm, that's the main mirror.
<wgrant> You're probably not meant to be using -security from them
<wgrant> Although that probably still shouldn't be happening.
<StevenK> Hi, I've discovered one of the packages in the ubuntu-mobile PPA is not in the Packages file. Is there anything I can do to correct it?
<wgrant> StevenK: Which is it?
<StevenK> moblin-image-creator
<StevenK> What's worrying me is it may be more than one
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> The source is there, but the binaries aren't. SPecial.
<LeeJunFan> wgrant: that's the one I've always used, I get that error on some other dists as well, intrepid (anything), hardy-security...
<wgrant> LeeJunFan: How long has it been?
<LeeJunFan> 3 days I think.
<StevenK> wgrant: The binaries are listed on the PPA page
<wgrant> StevenK: So I see.
<wgrant> And there's nothing obviously wrong with them, other than the fact that they're arch-indep.
<StevenK> Which isn't a problem. :-)
<wgrant> If Soyuz eats binaries, it eats arch-indep ones.
<wgrant> It's happened at least twice before.
<StevenK> Ah. Fun.
<wgrant> Though for reasons that are impossible here.
<StevenK> That was due to promotion ...
<wgrant> Yes.
 * wgrant uploads to his PPA to see if it's reproducable.
<LeeJunFan> wgrant: looks like tuesday was the last good debmirror I got.
<wgrant> LeeJunFan: I think it's something on your end, like a proxy. I can mirror hardy-security/i386 fine from archive.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> StevenK: Interesting, copying moblin-image-creator into my PPA worked fine.
<wgrant> It would be nice if we could see the binary publishing status, but we can't for PPA packages :(
<LeeJunFan> ok, I'll switch to another link and try.
<wgrant> And somebody DoSed the i386 PPA buildds, so my fresh test upload won't build for another little while.
<LeeJunFan> wgrant: looks like it was entries in .temp in the local mirror dir.
<LeeJunFan> thanks for verifying it for me.
<wgrant> LeeJunFan: Aha. No problem.
<\sh> wgrant, DoSed i386 PPA?
<\sh> moins btw
<wgrant> \sh: The queue is immense.
<wgrant> ALthough they must be langpacks, as mine is already building.
<wgrant> Morning.
<\sh> ah
<StevenK> The queue has been pitti'd again?
<StevenK> Yup. 378 langpacks
<geser> 2 of the 3 i386-PPA-buildds are building language packs right now
<wgrant> Within a couple of hours their priority will likely have exceeded that of any other build.
<wgrant> So it'll be properly DoSed.
<\sh> they should add another one for those langpacks
<StevenK> There is an open bug that langpacks should have the lowest priority
<wgrant> Or perhaps just forbid them from at least one buildd.
<wgrant> StevenK: Right, but over time it goes up.
<Hobbsee> what do you guys need boosted?
<wgrant> Nothing at the moment.
<wgrant> Yay for intermittent unreproducible Soyuz bugs.
<wgrant> al-maisan: Are you around and able to look into a PPA oddity?
<al-maisan> wgrant: what is the PPA oddity about?
<wgrant> al-maisan: StevenK has noted that the moblin-image-creator binary is missing from Packages in the ubuntu-mobile PPA, though it's in the pool.
<wgrant> Copying it to another PPA gets the binary published fine there.
<al-maisan> wgrant: OK, so the package is not listed on the GUI page?
<wgrant> al-maisan: It's there, but not in Packages.gz.
<wgrant> It should be in http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mobile/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.
<StevenK> Or binary-lpia
<wgrant> Or binary-amd64.
 * al-maisan looks
<wgrant> It's in my copy: http://ppa.launchpad.net/wgrant/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<al-maisan> OK
<al-maisan> the image-creator was only built for i386?
<al-maisan> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive?field.name_filter=creator&field.status_filter=published
<wgrant> al-maisan: It's arch-indep.
<al-maisan> Ah, OK.
<wgrant> (that's bug #40096)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40096 in soyuz "do not show architecture 'all' builds as i386" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/40096
<al-maisan> OK.
<al-maisan> wgrant: I am afraid this will have to wait until cprov signs in .. sorry
<wgrant> StevenK: ^^
<StevenK> Okay
<cprov> wgrant: hi, what's the prob ?
<wgrant> 16:36:49 < wgrant> al-maisan: StevenK has noted that the moblin-image-creator binary is missing from Packages in the ubuntu-mobile PPA, though it's in the pool.
<wgrant> 16:37:06 < wgrant> Copying it to another PPA gets the binary published fine there.
<wgrant> cprov: ^^
<cprov> wgrant: okay, let me check, one sec
<cprov> StevenK: was it correct at any point ?
<StevenK> cprov: Most likely. It was conspicious in it's absence.
<StevenK> (As it were)
<wgrant> It only had two days to be there, didn't it?
<StevenK> I'm not certain if it has been there. The version previous was in there
<cprov> yes, looking at the logs it was correctly published on 2008-06-04 04:00:32 (BST)
<wgrant> cprov: Ah, so it is no longer published, but death row hasn't been processed?
<wgrant> Is binary publishing status for PPAs deliberately hidden to simplify things?
<cprov> wgrant: yes it is
<cprov> wgrant: but its not the case, its binary is also published.
<wgrant> Ah, even more special.
<wgrant> So NMAFA is being dodgy?
<cprov> wgrant: uhm, I see a bug
<cprov> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/~alexander-l-lopatin/+archive?field.name_filter=creator&field.status_filter=any
<wgrant> It's dominating cross-archive?
<cprov> wgrant: he copied you source & binaries and superseded it in his PPA, since it's a arch-indep the dominator took all occurrence of the same binarypackagerelease
<wgrant> Yep.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, it's very broken.
<wgrant> So another arch-indep incorrect domination bug? I was right!
<wgrant> I jokingly said it would have been eaten because it was arch-indep earlier, as that's where the other binary-eating bugs have been.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, you are right
<wgrant> Why is arch-indep domination so different?
<cprov> wgrant: could you please file a bug I will start working
<wgrant> And can I get primary things dominated by uploaded the same thing to my PPA? Sounds good.
<wgrant> *by uploading
<cprov> wgrant: becuase it has to dominate all binarypackagerelease (across distroarchseries) atomically
<wgrant> cprov: Ah, right, so there's a separate BPR for each DAS. I didn't realise that.
<cprov> wgrant: no, it only affects archives where the same BPR is published
<cprov> wgrant: no, there is not, it's the same BPR published in different DASs
<wgrant> cprov: I currently have the same version of soundconverter in my PPA/{hardy,intrepid} as in primary/intrepid. If I upload a new soundconverter to my PPA, will primary/intrepid's soundconverter binary vanish?
<wgrant> cprov: Ah, so multiple BPPs, right.
<wgrant> That makes more sense.
<cprov> wgrant: the intrepid probably will
<wgrant> cprov: Right, so it's fairly bad.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, quite bad, needs a fix ASAP.
 * wgrant files the bug.
<wgrant> cprov: Thanks for looking into this.
<cprov> StevenK: I've requested the re-publication of your binaries (ubuntu-mobile) they will show up in the indexes in 15 minutes.
<cprov> StevenK: sorry for this inconvenience :(
<StevenK> cprov: It's okay, thanks!
<wgrant> cprov: Is that two arch-indep domination bugs in as many days, or is bug #237353 not arch-indep-specific?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237353 in soyuz "binary wrongly surperseded?" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237353
<cprov> wgrant: this one is not exactly the same issue
<cprov> wgrant: it was cause by doubly copying the same arch-indep binary to the same target.
<cprov> wgrant: it's another bug in the same code, though.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Do we know if any primary binaries are missing because of this?
<cprov> wgrant: I can check, but it's unlikely, since no binaries were copied from PPAs.
<cprov> wgrant: we already rebuild, so they are different BPRs.
<cprov> s/already/always/, sorry
<wgrant> Ahh, true, forgot that.
<wgrant> It's not like SourcePackageNames where they're always shared, of course. I'm stupid.
<cprov> wgrant: but we can calculate all ppa binaries superseded by builds happening in other archive, and filter out the intentional copies ...
<cprov> wgrant: not exactly easy :(
<cprov> wgrant: did you open the bug ?  the code is fixed and tested ;)
<al-maisan__> wow!
<cprov> wgrant: yes, you did, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/237845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237845 in soyuz "Arch-indep dominations incorrectly cross archive boundaries" [Undecided,New] 
<wgrant> cprov: Oops, forgot they weren't automatically reported in here any more. Sorry.
<wgrant> al-maisan__: Soyuz rebuild handling is coming? This is very good news.
<al-maisan__> yep.
<wgrant> My archive rebuild setup isn't exactly robust, and requires a fair bit of handholding, so it will be good to retire it.
<geser> wgrant: archive rebuilds done by soyuz?
<al-maisan__> it's a coming feature
<wgrant> geser: It looks like they're finally happening, yep...
<geser> also for universe?
<wgrant> There's surely enough buildd idle time (except on hppa).
<al-maisan__> I understand it will be a generally available feature provided you have the proper credentials
<al-maisan__> to make use of it
<cprov> al-maisan: ehe, you working in the marketing department ? that was a beautiful phrase :)
<wgrant> Can we search through PPA package contents yet?
<al-maisan> cprov: thanks .. ;-)
<cprov> wgrant: yes, ubuntu/+ppas
<wgrant> Or did you use superpowers to work out where the dominator was?
<cprov> wgrant: sorry ? 
<wgrant> Ah, so I see. Rather nice.
<wgrant> cprov: I didn't think /ubuntu/+ppas searched through package names, so was wondering if you'd used some tool only accessible by Soyuz devs to work out where the guilty moblin-image-creator was.
<cprov> wgrant: right, you can do some investigation using the results of ubuntu/+ppas search, it will show you all PPAs where moblin-image-creator was published
<cprov> wgrant: the caches are updated daily, so there might be a lag.
<wgrant> Right.
<cprov> wgrant: it doesn't allow version-wise searches, yet. 
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> *evening* mpt!
<mpt> Hobbsee, always the contrarian :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: of course.
<Hobbsee> mpt: besides, i can't be eating dinner in the afternoon.
<Hobbsee> and obviously, it's to train you for the next down-under UDS.
<intellectronica> mpt: still on a self-inflicted jet-lag?
<mpt> intellectronica, yeah, but improving
<seiflotfy> hi guys i want to upload soem code as a new branch for mayanna ( my project )
<brandon_rhodes> Is it normal to create a project and not be able to "bzr push" to it for an hour or two?
<intellectronica> brandon_rhodes: what's the problem?
<intellectronica> what happens when you try to push
<brandon_rhodes> I created a "ReleaseThis" project and get an error "Project 'ReleaseThis' does not exist." when I try to: bzr push bzr+ssh://brandon-rhodes@bazaar.launchpad.net/~brandon-rhodes/ReleaseThis/trunk
<brandon_rhodes> The full error:
<brandon_rhodes> bzr: ERROR: Generic bzr smart protocol error: Permission denied: "Project 'ReleaseThis' does not exist."
<brandon_rhodes> Sorry if you just said something useful; xchat grabbed my focus atop its "close" button right as I was clicking :-/
<intellectronica> brandon_rhodes: just a guess, but what happens if you try releasethis instead of ReleasThis (in the branch url)?
 * brandon_rhodes adjusts his FVWM setup so that it will ignore the focus-grabbing messages from xchat
<brandon_rhodes> So, this "bzr push", with the lower-case, is hanging indefinitely instead of returning immediately with the error
<brandon_rhodes> Which I can't decide is an improvement or not
<intellectronica> heh
<intellectronica> no idea why it should hang. try again?
<brandon_rhodes> Ah!  After four minutes, it says "Created new branch"
<brandon_rhodes> So the lower case thing was my problem
<brandon_rhodes> It should issue a warning if it sees a capital letter
<brandon_rhodes> :-)
<intellectronica> why should it? the client doesn't know about that
<intellectronica> it's launchpad that doesn't allow mixed-case project names
<brandon_rhodes> Ah, it's not a launchpad-specific mapper between person/project/branch URLs and actual repositories?
<brandon_rhodes> I figured there was launchpad magic that understood the three-level stuff, and thus returned me an error saying there was no project with the name of the middle URL component
<intellectronica> oh, actually, looking at the error, you're probably right. it looks like a server error
<intellectronica> feel like filing a bug?
<brandon_rhodes> oh, duh, I forgot that launchpad has a launchpad page :-)
<brandon_rhodes> I'll go do that
<intellectronica> brandon_rhodes: https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+filebug
<beuno> well, linuz *is* case-sensitive
<beuno> so it's not really a launchpad-specific issue
<brandon_rhodes> linuz?
<intellectronica> beuno: i don't understand
<beuno> er, "linux"
<wgrant> Linux isn't case sensitive.
<wgrant> Some of the filesystems are.
<wgrant> But that's not the problem here.
<beuno> wgrant, is there any case insensitive linux filesystems?
<brandon_rhodes> Linux is case insensitive?!
<wgrant> Case sensitivity could refer to any of a huge number of attributes. You can't just say 'OS Y is case (in)sensitive'
<beuno> :)
<geser> cprov: is it still the best way to find out why a build failed to upload to ask you to look it up? or is there a public place to look it up?
<kiko> geser, the build log is usually the best place to look :)
<geser> kiko: also for failed to upload?
<geser> kiko: the package build successfully but isn't then accepted to the archive
<kiko> that's different, but the log often contains a clue
<kiko> I think we publish upload failures somewher e public as well -- cprov?
<geser> kiko: I know they got mailed to the uploader, but this doesn't help me, when I didn't upload the package
<kiko> geser, yeah, I asked for this to be publically posted but am not sure where
<kiko> let's wait for cprov to come back
<cprov> geser: the upload log is part of the build-failure-notification
<cprov> geser: which package are you talking about ? It's usually very easy to find out.
<geser> libqt4-ruby and indi (both intrepid)
<cprov> geser: ah, ubuntu primary archive.
<geser> yes
<cprov> geser: I receive those
<cprov> libqt4-ruby, old version
<cprov> indi, the same.
<cprov> geser: do you want me to forward the messages to you ?
<geser> cprov: please do
<cprov> geser: email ?
<geser> cprov: geser@ubuntu.com
<cprov> geser: done
<geser> cprov: thanks
<geser> it's really nice if a binary package is build from two source packages :(
<cprov> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings-kde4/4:4.0.3-0ubuntu4 & https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqt4-ruby/1.4.10-3
<cprov> geser: messy
<kiko> cprov, can we post those failures somewhere public?
<cprov> kiko: talk to elmo/infinity, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-buildd-admins
<cprov> kiko: we could probably afford 2 weeks history or so.
<kiko> cprov, so the ML exists but no posts have been made to it?
<kiko> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-buildd-admins/
<cprov> kiko: archiving is disabled
<kiko> ah, ok.
<kiko> is that all that goes to that list?
<cprov> kiko: yes, all build-failure-notifications.
<geser> cprov: so I simply need to subscribe to that ML to get those notifications?
<cprov> geser: dunno, if it's open for subscription.
<pwnguin> i can't seem to find a bug about it -- does LP work with gforge that's not SF?
<pwnguin> bugwatch I mean. it seems to have decided a gforge.blah url is SourceForge
<kiko> pwnguin, really? can you show me a bug where that happened?
<pwnguin> well crap
<pwnguin> i removed it
<pwnguin> bug #81594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81594 in oregano "voltage clamps contain no labels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81594
<pwnguin> maybe i did something wrong ages ago, I cant recall
<pwnguin> kiko: at any rate, it wont let me add http://gforge.lug.fi.uba.ar/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=965&group_id=11&atid=129
<kiko> pwnguin, what happens when you do?
<kiko> can you try it on a bug on staging.launchpad.net and show me?
<pwnguin> just any bug?
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> it wont let me on staging
<pwnguin> You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of Oregano, and therefore cannot edit this bug's status. 
<kiko> pwnguin, what happens?
<kiko> pwnguin, okay, try iton a bug which you /can/ edit :)
<pwnguin> oh, apparently im not logged in
<pwnguin> alrighty
<pwnguin> bug #81584 on staging
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81584 in update-manager "[feisty] Crash on dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81584
<pwnguin> err
<pwnguin> bug #81594 on staging
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81594 in oregano "voltage clamps contain no labels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81594
<pwnguin> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/oregano/+bug/81594/+editstatus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81594 in oregano "voltage clamps contain no labels" [Undecided,New] 
<pwnguin> There is 1 error in the data you entered. Please fix it and try again. 
<pwnguin> kiko: not sure what the error is, mind you. but there's only two pieces of data entered...
<kiko> pwnguin, this is very weird!
<pwnguin> indeed
<pwnguin> im blaming someones regex
<kiko> pwnguin, it's a bit odd.. 
<kiko> gmb, are you gone yet?
<gmb> kiko: I'm still around, for a short while. What's up?
 * gmb reads scrollback
<kiko> gmb, we're not accepting a gforge-type URL
<kiko> http://gforge.lug.fi.uba.ar/tracker/index.php?func=detail&atid=129
<gmb> kiko: pwnguin's right: it's quite likely a bad regex in the bug watch parsing code. I'll look into it.
<pwnguin> "Many people, when faced with a problem, think 'I know, I'll use regular expressions'. Now they face two problems" :)
<kiko> pwnguin, in this case.. it's kinda hard to avoid without offering you more questions :)
<gmb> pwnguin: Actually, looking at the code, the problem here is that sourceforge and gforge bug URLs can look identical. So we have to decide based on hostname as to which tracker it is (there being only one SourceForge). For some reason, that's not working here. I'll see if I can reproduce it locally.
<kiko> gmb, maybe if pwnguin registers the bugtracker first
<gmb> kiko: Ah. Good idea.
<pwnguin> well, if they all look and work the same
<pwnguin> i cant see the problem :)
<gmb> pwnguin: Right :)
<kiko> pwnguin, can you register the bugtracker at /bugs/bugtrackers?
<gmb> pwnguin: Can you try registering the tracker https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker?
<gmb> Hah.
<gmb> There's an echo.
<pwnguin> gmb wins
<gmb> That's really weird. It should *just work*.
<pwnguin> heh
<gmb> At least according to the code...
<pwnguin> kiko's link doesnt work
<gmb> pwnguin, kiko: I just have to step out of a bit but I'll look into this when I get back.
<gmb> pwnguin: If registering a bugtracker and then creating a bug watch solves your problem, I'd be obliged if you could file a bug about it at http://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug.
 * gmb -> exeunt
<pwnguin> well good news. i think i registered the bugtracker
<pwnguin> and it still doesnt work
<kiko> pwnguin, so it's still a bug. :-)
<kiko> pwnguin, well, hang on
<kiko> pwnguin, can you try again adding the bugwatch? I've updated the URL for the tracker.
<kiko> pwnguin, yeah, doesn't work! file a bug :)
<MvG> I'm waiting for the svn mirror for the vpnc project, registered two days ago, still in Testing status. There is a branch from jelmer. Does that mean he is the one doing the testing and responsible for setting up the official mirror once he's satisfied?
<kiko> MvG, hang on.
<kiko> MvG, no, in this case, it appears jelmer was maintaining a trunk branch of it 
<kiko> but it seems out of date, right?
<kiko> yeah
<MvG> Seems to be no longer there.
<kiko> I just renamed it to trunk-old
<kiko> MvG, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vpnc/trunk
<kiko> it'll be importing soon
<kiko> it's not so many revisions, so it should be finished in an hour or so
<MvG> kiko: Thanks!
<MvG> Is that the testing version, or already the official one?
<kiko> that will be the official import
<kiko> once it's running
<bdmurray> kiko: hey there
<kiko> bdmurray!
<kiko> you rockin' and rolling?
<bdmurray> A bit.  My e-mail thread on launchpad-users has strayed away from what I was really curious about.
<bdmurray> Should bugs with duplicates not be eligible for expiration.
<Triskelios> what kind of interfaces does launchpad offer to for packaging processes? most package consolidations currently seem to just frontends to information from outside sources
<pwnguin> kiko: is there a specific project i need to file a bug against? launchpad itself or?
<Triskelios> *seem to be
<kiko> pwnguin, malone/+filebug
<kiko> Triskelios, what do you mean, exactly? are you asking about PPAs in particular?
<kiko> bdmurray, it hasn't strayed -- Bjorn and I said that no, they shouldn't.
<kiko> oh
<kiko> bdmurray, bugs /with/ duplicates
<kiko> sorry, I think we both missed that :)
<kiko> bdmurray, can you reply again pointing out our myopia? :)
<bdmurray> that's what I get for making it the last line. ;)
<bdmurray> kiko: will do
<Triskelios> kiko: no, just generic packaging processes for an entire community
<kiko> Triskelios, okay, I really don't know what you mean. 
<kiko> can you give me a concrete use case?
<Triskelios> kiko: given a a medium-size package repository with dozens of maintainers, I want to move all of the processes (managing maintainers, adding packages, tracking bugs/upstream, autobuilds and publishing releases with our own mechanisms) into launchpad
<kiko> Triskelios, tell me more about this package repository. what sort of packages, which upstreams, etc?
<pwnguin> Triskelios: group PPAs sound close to fitting the bill, but I dont think you can file bugs against them yet
<Triskelios> kiko: this a repository of spec files (derived from the rpmbuild spec format) which will target two different distributions (with two different binary packaging mechanisms) on multiple architectures. the repository packages close to an entire distro so upstream is hundreds of different free-software sources
<Triskelios> pwnguin: this is not a simple apt repository
<pwnguin> i dislike the word simple
<kiko> heh
<kiko> Triskelios, so.. I think that yes, launchpad can support that. let me elaborate.
<kiko> Triskelios, first, I think you want to keep these spec files in revision control, right? 
<kiko> Triskelios, you can use one or more branches, associated to one or more projects
<pwnguin> does LP offer non deb build services?
<Triskelios> pwnguin: I just mean this is supposed to be used by an entire packaging community, not an individual, and I'm not asking about a service for a specific software mechanism. we're okay with using our own autobuilders
<pwnguin> i guess i dont understand -- are you a new distro or not?
<Triskelios> kiko: we currently have a crappy scm for the files, I'm looking at Bazaar's integration with the various SCMs
<Triskelios> pwnguin: basically our project started as a file dump, but we're trying to organise things so we can actually publish binaries for a distro
<kiko> Triskelios, this sounds really cool
<pwnguin> oh, i see. you want to use LP to host the SPEC files in RCS
<kiko> Triskelios, so I think launchpad fits your bill pretty well. you can have nested teams, individual upstream projects, team-committing branches, do releases, announcements, etc.
<pwnguin> kiko: so... while filing the bug I tried again to get the error message.  works now =(
<pwnguin> kiko: except the URL is busted
<pwnguin> but thats a known bug
<kiko> pwnguin, really now! show me?
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/oregano/+bug/81594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81594 in oregano "voltage clamps contain no labels" [Undecided,New] 
<pwnguin> assigned to oregano-bugs #965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965 in launchpad "Homepage url without http:// breaks" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965
<pwnguin> ^ not that
<Triskelios> kiko: cool. I'm trying to dig through the documentation (which seems mostly focused on single projects) right now
<kiko> Triskelios, I'm not entirely sure how you'd model your project -- as a project group with individual projects under it, or something mroe complex.
<pwnguin> kiko: if you hit the upstream bug link in on the page, it cries page not found -- apparently this is one of those "gforge is not SF" things
<Triskelios> kiko: I'm looking at debian and ubuntu as models really, although a lot of their maintainer stuff happens externally
<kiko> pwnguin, yeah, gforge is kinda weird. we need to sort out the links to that properly
<kiko> Triskelios, well.. we don't have bzr for distro packages yet, which is one issue.
<pwnguin> fixed soon /crosses fingers
<kiko> pwnguin, is there a bug filed for that?
<pwnguin> packages in bzr
<pwnguin> ?
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/226596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226596 in malone "Launchpad mangles GForge bug URLs in bug watches" [Undecided,New] 
<johan> mwhudson_: around?
<kiko> pwnguin, oh. right. it's a big post-july feature.
<johan> I'm seeing  an error in the bzr import when importing kiwi: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15092985/kiwi-trunk-log.txt
<pwnguin> and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/193742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193742 in malone "Launchpad should support bug watches against GForge / Savane bugtrackers" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<Triskelios> kiko: that is a potential blocker
<kiko> Triskelios, well, you could just work off team branches or product branches for now.
<Triskelios> kiko: would that be confusing to users who want to file bugs?
<kiko> Triskelios, it depends, I guess. If you have thousands of packages that users will file bugs against, then a bit
<kiko> Triskelios, what do you use today?
<Triskelios> kiko: it's currently a single project on sourceforge. the interface sucks
<kiko> Triskelios, so, I think we could do this. you could request a distro on answers.l.n (see /topic), and have your bugs imported from SF.net. you could define a few teams, and then register a product which held your branches, for now. there's no problem connecting any branch to a bug, so that would work fine.
<Triskelios> kiko: that sounds okay. I want to make sure this will scale properly once we start delivering binaries
<kiko> Triskelios, well, we currently only build .debs. that's one thing that you need to consider.
<Triskelios> kiko: are there places where LP extracts package metadata, or makes other file format assumptions, that we should be aware of?
<kiko> Triskelios, nope.
<kiko> Triskelios, only when you upload packages to soyuz or a PPA that is.
<kiko> but you don't need to use that.
<Triskelios> I didn't expect to have autobuilds certainly, although I'd like to have integration with our autobuild system
<kiko> Triskelios, I can imagine you integrating via bzr branching, which should be a great way to do it.
<Triskelios> kiko: thanks for the help, I'll discuss this with other project members
<kiko> Triskelios, if you need any further help, just ask. kiko@canonical.com
<Triskelios> will do, thanks!
<kiko> cheers
<MvG> lirc apparently had its last CVS sync fail in 2007-03-01 and no new attempt since. I just got a successful checkout, so maybe someone might trigger automatic mirroring again.
#launchpad 2008-06-07
<kiko> MvG, I think I retried and it failed then
<kiko> let me see
<kiko> MvG, are the source details still correct?
<kiko> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/lirc/main
<kiko> let's see how that goes
<kiko-afk> afk for a bit
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> there are some statstics from ppa
<nxvl> for example how many users download some packages from the server
<alecw1> I have a comment at https://bugs.launchpad.net/phpns/+bug/232319/comments/1 that I made via email, but I forgot to remove my signature, so my email is fully visible. Is there a way that the comment can be edited/removed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232319 in phpns "Many Undefined Variable/Index errors" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<jamesh> alecw1: your email address is hidden for people not logged in
<jamesh> so should not show up to email scrapers
<alecw1> jamesh: okay, that's perfect. thanks
<gnomefreak> does anyone know how to get rid of Uncaught bounce notification? i removed his subscription from the mailing list but its still happening? 
<gnomefreak> were talking over 70 a day flooding my inbox like crazy 
<gnomefreak> and let me know if you need info from them i dont want to get rid of them if you need it.
<Bodsda> hi, when trying to register my gpg key i received an email saying i needed to decrypt it, i use thunderbird so it said to use an add-on called EnigMail, but when i try this it says its not compatible with my thunderbir build, what should i do?
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: what version of ubuntu and what tb version and was it from official repos?
<leoquant> hi Bosda but you haven´t installed it yet?
<Bodsda> sorry no it was from mozilla -- i just found out i can get it from repo's and everything is now running smoothly -- thanks anyway
 * gnomefreak betting hes not using our versions
<gnomefreak> :)
<leoquant> indeed enigmail is in the off repos. als gnomefreak said
<Bodsda> the latest mozilla version is not compatible at least not with the 64bit linux distrobution of thunderbird
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: its better to ask those types of questions in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> define latest?
<Bodsda> did do with no answer and the email i recieved poitning meto the mozilla plug in was from launchpad so i asked here
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/71
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: trunk? nightly?
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: i meant thunderbird
<Bodsda> i have the latest version according to apt
<leoquant> and its ok now?
<Bodsda> yeah cheers
<leoquant> becoming an ubutero?
<gnomefreak> ah i see the issue
<gnomefreak> they released a point release
<Bodsda> yep ;~)
<leoquant> is an launchpad matter
<gnomefreak> and we havent built that one yet but will once i get sleep
<leoquant> welcome!
<gnomefreak> its 2:36 am
<leoquant> lol :)
<Bodsda> the email that launchpad sends needs to be edited to tell people not to installmozilla enigmail
<Bodsda> ;~)
 * gnomefreak all kinds of pissed off at LP atm
<gnomefreak> more so the guy sending email 
<Bodsda> repo's are always best ;_)
<Bodsda> safest*
<leoquant> indded Bosda
<leoquant> eed
<gnomefreak> leoquant: are you an LP dev, admin, user?
 * gnomefreak thinks i need an admin but not sure
<Bodsda> hey, having a slight problem signing the coc,.,. i downloaded the coc and moved to /home/bod/.coc/UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt theni enter the command     gpg --clearsign /home/bod/.coc/UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt      then i double click on the *.asc file which opens a "choose decrypted filename" save thing but whatever name i enter it says *.asc has no data 
<Bodsda> what am i doing wrong?
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: /me doesnt remember haveing to double click .asc
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, instructions -- step 3, 4 -- https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: try moving it to your home dir outside of any other dir, did you try right clicking the file and choosing open? 
<Bodsda> theres an "open with decrypt file" option instead of open but that and moving to new dir do the same thing,.,.it then creates the coc file again
<gnomefreak> ok let me test this real fast
<Bodsda> cheers
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: ok it opens in gedit for me
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: try in the dir that the .asc is run gedit Ubuntu........
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: is that the part you are stuck on?
<Bodsda> oh, it opens from terminal but its empty
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: it shoudlnt be
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: please remove the .asc and resign it
<Bodsda> thats what i thought
<Bodsda> ok
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: also make sure the other file has the CoC in it
<gnomefreak> just incase its a bad download
<Bodsda> yes it does have the coc in the other file and the .asc is still empty
<Bodsda> ive redownloaded the coc 3 times
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: run gpg --list-keys   and make sure the key has same address as your LP page
<Calvin> hello?
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, im not sure what im looking for so could you take a look please -- http://pastebin.com/fc1abd4a
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: yep
<Bodsda> cheers
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: can you give me your LP home page please
<Bodsda> sure, 1 sec
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Bodsda> do you mean this? -- https://launchpad.net/~bodssocks
<gnomefreak> yep that would be it
<gnomefreak> i think ;)
<Bodsda> ~)
<Bodsda> :~)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<Calvin> i wanted to upload some of my projects on Launchpad because i didn't like this line in the EULA of SourceForge: "By uploading code to SourceForge.net, you grant SourceForge a perpetual proprietary license." Can anyone tell me if Launchpad just hosts my material and doesn't actually own a copyright to it? I've read the TOS and even though it says nothing about it i want to make sure.
<gnomefreak> your key looks like mine when you click on it
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, good or bad?
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: not sure
<Bodsda> lol,.,.ok
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: try removing the dir you were using
<wgrant> Calvin: I don't believe Canonical does anything of the sort.
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: we will go step by step
<Bodsda> ive tried in ~/.coc and /home/bod
<Bodsda> and ~/Desktop
<gnomefreak> wgrant: care to fix the bouces flooding
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: remove ~/.coc
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Hm?
<lifeless> Calvin: I believe we just host. However, if you are concerned can I encourage you to file a 'question' on the launchpad project within launchpad.
<lifeless> Calvin: because: the TOS *should* be able to answer such questions and as its not clear enough the devs of that part of launchpad need to know that it wasn't sufficient, and at the same time they can answer your question authoritatively.
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, removed
<gnomefreak> wgrant: some guy on our bugs mailing list keeps getting about ~100 uncaught bounces a day. is theis LP or is this ML?
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: mkdir ~/coc
<wgrant> IMO the TOS is fine in that it doesn't say this - the only reason it would need to is if another hosting site does such ridiculous things... which it apparently does.
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: with ou the .
<Calvin> ok, thanks wgrant and lifeless. i'll go ahead and do that now
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: dont make file hidden
<Bodsda> done
<gnomefreak> ok cd into it
<Bodsda> yep
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: run this command wget https://edge.launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+download
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Hard to say without a copy of one of the emails. Also not that though I administer a number of mailing lists, I can't do anything about Launchpad ones...
<wgrant> s/not/note/
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, done
<gnomefreak> wgrant: give me a sec and ill post it on pastebin
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: run this command mv +download UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, done
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: this command as well gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, done
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: than check to see if the .asc is right by running gedit Ubuntu.....asc
<gnomefreak> replace ... with the file name
<Bodsda> k
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, its empty
<gnomefreak> hmm
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: when did you make this key?
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, about a month ago but only validated it today
<wgrant> Bodsda: Is it empty, or does it not exist?
<Bodsda> wgrant, it exists but the file has notext inside it
<wgrant> Huh. How strange.
<geser> Bodsda: did gpg complain when you called it?
<wgrant> You did enter your passphrase when asked, right?
<Bodsda> geser, no it didnt -- wgrant yes
<gnomefreak> wgrant: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1041073 this is the email that we/i'm getting im assuming its anyone subscribed to that list
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: it didnt ask for password?
<Bodsda> no, it didnt complain and it DID ask for a passphrase
<gnomefreak> oh ok
 * gnomefreak wondering if key is bad
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: have you used this key for anything?
<geser> Bodsda: and still the .asc file has zero length?
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, no - geser, correct
<Bodsda> actually ive used the key for decoding an email gnomefreak 
<wgrant> gnomefreak: That will only go to the admins, I believe. No idea how that can be happening - Google's server seem to be having issues.
<geser> really strange as it works for me (just tested)
<gnomefreak> it looks like i set it to stop showign them but i would rather not have the clutter anywhere assuming the ML saves the posts
<gnomefreak> geser: me too
<gnomefreak> and i gave him exact commands i used
<wgrant> gnomefreak: It's not on the list. It's just going to the admins.
<wgrant> Unless your list config is broken.
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: you havent gotten any errors or warnings?
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, nope
<gnomefreak> wgrant: ah thanks
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, if i pm you my passphrase can you see if it works on your end?
<gnomefreak> well i told asac that i set the bounces to not make them or something like that but it would be nice to have that set to yes again but not with all this crap i get enough emails without those bounces. in the box that i get them in i also get ~200 other emails
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: i would rather not thats way too insecure
<Bodsda> ok
<geser> Bodsda: he would also need the private part of your key and then you should really generate a new one
 * gnomefreak thinks its a key issue
<Bodsda> can i make a new key?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember how to remove a key but i would try making a new one
<lifeless> I think its possibly a lp bug
<gnomefreak> lifeless: no cant be
<Bodsda> ok il try making a new key
<gnomefreak> lifeless: its in his $HOME
<gnomefreak> clearsign doesnt use LP
<gnomefreak> and when i made it it worked as it should
<gnomefreak> geser also tested it
<Bodsda> what type of key should i use?
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: you might want to follow a guide on it
<gnomefreak> i will see if i have it in bookmarks
<lifeless> oh, ths isn't the one lp mails out, this is the local action ?
<Bodsda> im following the launchpad instructions which dont specify which to use
<geser> Bodsda: you key looks ok (DSA/ElGamal)
<Bodsda> (1) DSA and Elgamal (default)   (2) DSA (sign only)   (5) RSA (sign only)
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Bodsda> thanks
<gnomefreak> that should work if you have any questions let us know
 * gnomefreak smoke
<Bodsda> k cheers guys
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, ok,just cancelled the old key and validated a new key successfully
<gnomefreak> let me know if you are able to do it this time
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, slight prob -- my comp still thinks im using the old key
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: do you have both keys in gpg --list-keys
<Bodsda> yes
<Bodsda> it also gives me a file path so il go remove the old one
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, i cant open the file though
<nad> hello
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: you can remove it with gpg --delete-keys but im not sure if you have to add the key #
<nad> every one
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, ok,.,.il try
<nad> i have a quetion
<gnomefreak> nad: ?
<nad> why is it that ubuntu is for free and not 
 * gnomefreak needs to find a pizza place open at 3:45am :(
<gnomefreak> nad: what do you mean?
<lifeless> not what?
<nad> dvds and cds are not for free
<gnomefreak> nad: and why in this channel? this isnt ubuntu support
<Bodsda> i believe one of Mark Shuttleworths reasons for starting Ubuntu was to have it be free to give to third world countries who cant afford windows
<lifeless> not a support question :P
<gnomefreak> download the ISo and the cds are if you use ship it
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> cd's and dvd's cost per-item created
<lifeless> via shipit we provide cd's for free
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, no joy .asc is stillempty even with the new key
<gnomefreak> IIRC there is   dvd ISO you can download for free
<lifeless> but other people that want to are able to make their own ubuntu cd's, and they often need to recoup their costs
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: thats strange
<Bodsda> very ;~)
<lifeless> and they are allowed to - its part of the freedoms of ubuntu
<geser> Bodsda: as your old key is already on the keyservers please revoke it before you remove it
<Bodsda> geser, did that before i made the new key
<geser> good
<lifeless> and yes, the ISO for the dvd's is available for free
<lifeless> (download that is)
<nad> dvds and cds are sold at amazon and yet they can send a free cd
<geser> Bodsda: can you try running gpg with --verbose and pastebin the output?
<gnomefreak> and every release they lower the amount you can get
<Bodsda> geser, gpg --verbose?
<lifeless> nad: yes
<nad> are they different
<geser> Bodsda: gpg -v --clearsign UbuntuCoC...
<gnomefreak> im thinking thats a wrog command but i typed too slow
<Bodsda> oh, k,.,.1 sec
<lifeless> I haven't seen the amazon cd's, but AFAIK they have the same content - are made from the same ISO file
<lifeless> ditto the DVD's
<gnomefreak> you can sell the cd and dvds for a price (cant remember the exact wording of it) but it does say you can sell them per the GPL
<nad> what is the difference between the desktop edition and server edition
<gnomefreak> nad: server doesnt have X
<lifeless> desktop edition comes with gnome
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, geser -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/17849/
<lifeless> server comes with extra server utilities instead of gnome
<lifeless> (all of which are available online anyhow)
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: that looks normal
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: and the .asc is still empty?
<Bodsda> yep
<geser> Bodsda: can you also pastebin the output of "ls -l" for that dir?
<gnomefreak> could it be full and just not showing you for some reason
<Bodsda> geser, only twofiles the .txt & .asc
<Bodsda> -rw-r--r-- 1 bod bod 4606 2008-06-07 08:41 UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt
<Bodsda> -rw-r--r-- 1 bod bod 4842 2008-06-07 08:47 UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc
<Bodsda> oops!!!!
<Bodsda> omg -- im sorry
 * Bodsda feels so stupid
 * gnomefreak gonna ask why
<Bodsda> UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.asc
<Bodsda> is indeed empty
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: why/.
<Bodsda> but UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc isnt
<gnomefreak> .asc is full?
<Bodsda> looks like the coc
<gnomefreak> and .txt is empty?
<Bodsda> nope
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: should be coc with your signature on it
<gnomefreak> at top and bottom
<Bodsda> yep!
<Bodsda> sorry guys i was tryin to open .asc not .txt.asc
<geser> gnomefreak: he tried to view the contents of UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.asc instead of UbuntuCodeOfConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc
<Bodsda> but .asc didnt exist
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: ah
 * Bodsda facepalms
<Bodsda> woot! im an ubuntero
<Bodsda> that was irritatingly painstaking pebkac
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: to prevent that use the tab key to complete the file name
<Bodsda> i did,. it stopped at .txt and i thought that cant be right cause theres a .asc so i manually entered it
<gnomefreak> with that one you would have to do Ubu<tab>.<tab>
<Bodsda> forgotto double tab 
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: its all part of learning
<Bodsda> indeed ,.,. but i thought id mastered reading a while ago
<gnomefreak> what is the email add. for the people (team) that handles removeing mailing lists? i sent them one a long time ago and its still up and running
<Bodsda> also, i filed a bug report a while ago about wifi lagging my system but this seems to be fixed by the recent updates -- if everything is ok in a few days il mark post as redundent or sometihng
<gnomefreak> invalid :)
<Bodsda> yeah that one ;~)
<Pretto> hi guys
<Pretto> now i noticed a translation in my lauchpad page that i that was not my translation
<Pretto> two packages that i did not translate
<Peng> Somebody cracked your account and translated stuff? How awful!
<Peng> Maybe he snuck bad words into the translation.
<Pretto> Peng, are you kiding huh?
<Peng> Yes.
<Peng> I'm useless.
<Peng> But I wasn't interrupting anything, so..
<kiko-afk> Pretto, can you ask about this on answers.l.n (see /topic)? I'll get somebody to look at it 
<Pretto> kiko-afk, ok 
<kiko-afk> gotta run
<brandon_rhodes> Is there a launchpad "powered by" logo that I can use?  I'm changing my project's web site to, up at the top, point people over to launchpad for bugs/code/answers/etc...
<brandon_rhodes> The top of the page will tell people that my own site is where to find docs; PyPI is where to download; and Lauchpad is where everything else lives.
<emgent> heya
<ghtdak_> there must be a simple "step by step" process to create a bzr repo and upload to launchpad... I imagine this is a 5 times a day question... but I find nothing...
<beuno> ghtdak_, https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<ghtdak_> ah, there it is... the launchpad instructions are incorrect when instructing how to upload... thx
<beuno> ghtdak_, the ones I just sent you, or somewhere else?
<ghtdak_> on the launchpad site... it says: bzr push lp:~glenn-tarbox/qt4reactor/trunk
<ghtdak_> and complains with a microsoft style pointless error... who comes up with this stuff :-)
<ghtdak_> all is well... thx again
<beuno> ghtdak_, ah, well, lp: URLs are preferred
<beuno> you probably need to run:  bzr launchpad-login your_username
<ghtdak_> ah... see I'm a git guy... with a brief stopover into hg... so its all getting a bit much... was hoping just to nail this one up without much thinking...  fortunately, I've purged SVN :-)
<beuno> ghtdak_, it's a one time thing, so you should be fine from now on  :)
<beuno> the newer versions of bzr do a better job at explaining what you're missing
<hubuntu> when registering a branch what is the difference between mirrored and remote?
<hubuntu> anyone please?
<thumper> hubuntu: come back
#launchpad 2008-06-08
<hubuntu> is this right? meisok@bender:~/Rec-LoCos-es$ bzr push lp:~meisok/loco+/Rec-LoCos-es
<hubuntu> get this error: bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir() 
<hubuntu> olive doesnæt heklp either
<wgrant> hubuntu: You need to run bzr launchpad-login, otherwise it will assume you don't have a username, so can't write to the branch.
<emgent> https://edge.launchpad.net/~rapache-devel/+editemail
<emgent> argh, dont work..
<emgent> launchpad problem ?
<wgrant> emgent: Add an 's' to the end.
<wgrant> I thought that link was fixed.
<emgent> oh true, thanks wgrant 
<domas> heeee, wanted to ask how to access launchpad branches without using https xml-rpc (as bzr doesn't support proxies for that), but realized that most intuitive way should work :-)
<Duesentrieb> hi all. I seem to be unable to log into launchpad using firefox.
<Duesentrieb> this happens on two separate installs / different versions of firefox.
<Duesentrieb> is this a known problem?
<wgrant> Duesentrieb: I'm sure at least 99% of Launchpad users use Firefox. Are you sure you don't have cookies from launchpad.net blocked?
<Duesentrieb> yes. hm. maybe an isse with sub-domain cookie stuff?
<Duesentrieb> let me check again...
<domas> remaining 1% uses safari?
<wgrant> domas: More likely Epiphany, Konqueror or IE, I would guess.
<Duesentrieb> hey domas
<domas> hi!
<Duesentrieb> uh, login did work now on this install. wtf? let me get back to you after rebooting into the other install :P
<domas> hehe, if I branch huge someone else's tree, then publish on LP myself on my own account
<domas> I guess storage efficiency isn't done by detecting the source of my tree, is it?
<lifeless> that is being worked on as it happens
<wgrant> lifeless: Repos shared even between users?
<lifeless> no, branches with external references
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<lifeless> repos are great for single users
<lifeless> but not hot for extremely highly concurrent use
<lifeless> lp sees quite a lot of writes :)
<domas> I branched probably one of biggest trees living in lp
<lifeless> (though, I know repos scale well in terms of bulk data :P)
<lifeless> openoffice?
<domas> if it becomes standard practice.. :)
<domas> mysql 
<lifeless> yeah
<lifeless> stacking is slated for bzr 1.6
<wgrant> Oh, that soon? Not bad.
<domas> well, I guess it matters for bzr farms :)
<w-h-s> hello, I cannot bzr branch from lp:~anuchit/clubuntu/clubuntu-anoochit. it ask my key's passphrase and then don't output anything else
<lifeless> w-h-s: possibly it is busy, is there anything in ~/.bzr.log ?
<w-h-s> http://pastebin.com/d501d95a3
<w-h-s> ok, seeems launchpad just slow.
<w-h-s> branched 18 rev
<lifeless> w-h-s: we've recently found a bug that causes the server to be slow from time to time, a fix is being worked on
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> er, good midnight mpt!
<\sh> mpt: afternoon is just 4 hours in the past ;)
<fredreichbier> hi :)
<MvG> Does bazaar on launchpad somehow automatically use shared repos for projects, or should I set the mup myself? Becaus tyring to set them up always fails for me, and the sftp interface seems stripped down a lot, so I can't have a look at the actual file system.
<afflux> I wonder why the last commits a svn repo were not imported on the last import run: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gajim/main. See also the log of the last run which mentions those revision numbers but it looks rather cryptic.
<afflux> err, "bzr pull lp:gajim" has those revisions, but the page doesn't show it yet.
<keir> will there ever be a wiki component for launchpad, like trac?
 * mpt blinks at bug 238370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238370 in soyuz "create a compiler network for soyuz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238370
<mpt> Don't we already have that?
<pwnguin> Is it planned to have LP follow upstream bug dup marking?
<pwnguin> like if a bug in LP is linked to GNOME bugzilla, and GNOME marks it a dup of another bug, might it change the link to the new bug automatically?
<gmb> pwnguin: Yes, that's planned: bug 56644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 56644 in malone "Remote bugs that are duplicates are shown as "Invalid"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/56644
<pwnguin> gmb, thanks
<johan> mwhudson: ping?
<mwhudson> johan: hi
<mwhudson> i'm told you're looking for me?
<kiko> heh
<mwhudson> (feel free to send abuse to ihug, btw)
<johan> hi mwhudson 
<johan> The vcs-imports is failing for a couple of my projects (kiwi,stoqlib,stoq and stoqdrivers) For instance; https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/stoqlib/trunk
<johan> it looks like some state is not cleaned up in launchpad-cscvs
<mwhudson> ah yes
<mwhudson> i think i'd noticed this
<mwhudson> grr
<johan> I was just about to migrate the main repositories to bzr, but this problem turned up a week ago!
<mwhudson> :(
<mwhudson> let me have a look
<johan> cheers!
<fta> are the +junk branches ever scanned ?
<johan> mwhudson: if you want a smaller testcase, try the stoqdrivers import which should be tiny (456 revisions)
<mwhudson> johan: is that failing in the same way?
<mwhudson> so it is
<mwhudson> BIZARRE
<johan> mwhudson: common/ is an svn:externals directory
<johan> but it used to work
<johan> yes, all four modules are failing in the same way
<mwhudson> oh oh oh 
<mwhudson> ah ah ah
 * johan likes the sound of that
<mwhudson> i think we are missing an --ignore-externals somewhere
<johan> oh, sounds like a possibility
<mwhudson> i wonder how this ever worked
<thumper> fta: yes they are
<thumper> fta: there is a problem with the machine that runs the scanner right now
<thumper> fta: it got wedged about 8 hours ago
<fta> thumper, ah ok. thanks
<brog45> Hello.  I have accidentally created an open poll with no options.  Can someone delete this poll for me?  https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dallas/+poll/meetings-20080621
#launchpad 2009-06-01
<javaJake> Is it possible for someone to move a few projects to some new names?
<javaJake> Specifically, gentoo-pandora-portage should be gentoo-pandora-overlay, gentoo-pandora-repository should be gentoo-pandora-portage-binaries, and gentoo-arm-pandora should be called gentoo-pandora-toolbox.
<spm> javaJake: yup. create a question via answers against the LP project itself; and I'll make it so for you. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion - just ping me back with the resulting Q#
<javaJake> OK, sounds good!
<javaJake> Q#: 72840
<javaJake> Direct link: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/72840
<spm> javaJake: "fun2program8"!?!?!? lol  :-D
<javaJake> Huh? :P
<javaJake> fun2program is obvious, and 8 is my favorite number. I don't know if you read anything else out of it. :)
<spm> javaJake: all done. have created aliases for the old names, so they'll still work as well.
<javaJake> Wow, awesome!
<javaJake> That's... brilliant
 * javaJake has marked Q as answered
<javaJake> Thanks spm :)
<spm> np!
<Peng_> What's the LP review system's equivalent to Bundle Buggy's "bb:tweak"? "needs fixing" or "approve"?
<lifeless> I don't know
<beuno> Peng_, there is one called "Needs info" which will land soon
<lifeless> beuno: that seems rather different
<lifeless> beuno: tweak is 'make a change, then you can land'
<lifeless> beuno: it specifically avoids additional review round trips
<beuno> lifeless, right. I guess we use "approve" and just comment the change requested
<lifeless> beuno: I think that is less clear
<lifeless> beuno: specifically, someone else coming along to land (e.g. a landing robot) will DTWT there
<overshard> I'm getting this error, http://pastebin.com/m296d284a , while trying to use my own website, isaacbythewood.com , to identify myself with openid. :(
<overshard> It doesn't make any sense.
<lifeless> overshard: currently launchpad will only accept launchpad as an identifying party
<lifeless> overshard: we are working on making it accept any openid provider but that work isn't complete yet
<lifeless> overshard: alternatively, there may be a bug where we don't permit soemthing that should be permitted
<lifeless> overshard: either way, can I encourage you to file a bug on launchpad; the openid folk will be interested either way
<tansell> do we have Launchpad developers returning today?
<spm> for values of today subject to TZ, yes
<tansell> I'm hoping to get a fix for - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/69460
<spm> tansell: cool. have increased to 5. so you should be able to ditch the extras you created, if'n'when you're ready.
<tansell> spm, thanks!
<tansell> I can finally upload a new version :)
<spm> heh
<tansell> picked a bad couple of weeks to finally have success in this packaging
<tansell> ahh well
<tansell> it's amazing that 27mb of code turns into >1G of binaries
<spm> tansell: we deliberately scheduled allhands and UDS just to inconvenice yourself. ;-)
<tansell> spm, how was it?
<spm> AH? awesome. to finally meet these people I work with!
<spm> UDS I was only there for 2.5 days - more for a LOSA mini sprint than UDS itself. So was also excellent, but in a different way.
<tansell> LOSA?
<lifeless> spm
<spm> Legendry Operational System Admin ;-)
 * lifeless hands spm a dictionary
<spm> sperlling is for weenies
<spm> tansell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-losas
<spm> the 'L' is getting a tad overloaded this days. As it now stands for: Launchpad, Landscape, Ubuntu One and a few other systems. Hence my suggestion of Legendry.
<lifeless> spm: Loverly
<spm> lifeless: hmmm. -1 from me. Has "nice ness" connotations. And we have BOFH reputations to maintain. So... ;-)
<lifeless> :)
 * lifeless prepares to spread the meme
<spm> LOL!
<aaditya> support request
<jmarsden> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aaditya> Someone else has a user ID I want. They don't use their account. Could you shift it to me?
<aaditya> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/323
<aaditya> admins?
<aaditya> operators?
<aaditya> staff members?
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback
<lifeless> .. Post a question: We use Launchpad Answers, and you can discuss pretty much anything Launchpad-related by asking a question.
<aaditya> lifeless: thanks
<tansell> how does one delete a ppa?
<noodles> tansell: you can mark packages deleted yourself (as you're probably aware), but to delete/disable the actual PPA, please add a request like this one:
<noodles> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/67142
<Warbo> Hello. Does Launchpad make PPA details available in a machine readable form at all (RDF, plain text etc.)?
<noodles> Hi Warbo, you can get any PPA for a person via the api... more details here if it helps:
<noodles> https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#person-getPPAByName
<Warbo> Thanks, but I was after more complete PPA info, like suported releases, binary and source contents, deb and deb-src lines, etc. I can't find anything in the API or launchpadlib, and was hoping not to screen scrape/guess from the contents
<persia> Warbo, I'm not sure there's any way for PPA owners to store some of that.  Binary and Source contents are available from ppa.launchpad.net (as Packages.gz and Sources.gz).
<Warbo> I'm making a tool which generates sources.list files and makes packages of them, so that every PPA could be enabled by installing its package
<persia> deb and deb-src lines can be computed.
<pan1nx> how do you change a project's VCS location
<pan1nx> I am with libdc1394 and we have switched from SVN to GIT but the vcs-imports is still on the SVN
<kiko> pan1nx, you just register a new import for the project
<kiko> we'll sort out the rest
<loic-m> When I set a bug status to Confirmed in Ubuntu, but there's a remote watch whose status is New, how come the staus isn't set to Confirmed here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors ?
<loic-m> f.e. https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/soundconverter/+bug/335739
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335739 in soundconverter "Please upgrade to soundconverter 1.4.3" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<wgrant> loic-m: Remote watches take their status from the remote bug that they're watching.
<wgrant> Heh, that's my package! I've been a bit busy lately :(
<loic-m> wgrant: bug has been opened for a while though :P
<loic-m> wgrant: and last release was from somebody else...
<wgrant> loic-m: It was, yes. I knew I couldn't do it for Jaunty, as it was too late, and didn't find it important enough for Karmic yet.
<loic-m> wgrant: but indeed you're there a lot in the changelog !
<loic-m> k
<wgrant> I maintain it in Debian, so yeah.
<loic-m> I just noticed ;)
<loic-m> rmadison -u debian soundconverter isnt't that nice though, people in Debian might get sad
<wgrant> Uni finished last week, so I should be able to fix everything up in Debian and sync in a week or two.
<loic-m> Well, I just keep upgrading long-standing bugs, just to get them hang on the waiting list till the Debian packager wakes up...
<wgrant> I am awake now.
<loic-m> Doesn't help now...
<wgrant> Indeed. Sorry.
<loic-m> You're welcome.
<RockyRoad> Hi :)
<RockyRoad> I tried to answer a blueprint feedback request, but where I expected a form to enter some text, I was redirected to the blueprint page, where the feedback request had then disappeared. What did I miss ?
<RockyRoad> Is there a way to retrieve the feedback request text ?
<loic-m> Anyway, is there a way to make Confirmed bugs appear as Confirmed?
<persia> loic-m, How do you mean?  In remote bug trackers?  You'd have to adjust the status there.
<loic-m> nope, in  https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<pan1nx> kiko, how do you register a new import for the project?
<loic-m> persia: status is New even though it's Confirmed in the bug report
<persia> loic-m, Check which project the bug is against.  I don't know of any way to view that list for only a single project.
<andrea-bs> loic-m, bug 177520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177520 in blueprint ""Give feedback" is confusing and loses data" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177520
<persia> RockyRoad, ^^
<andrea-bs> oops, wrong person :)
<RockyRoad> thanks persia :)
<loic-m> persia: for example  https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/soundconverter/+bug/335739 confirmed in Ubuntu, appears as "New"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 335739 in soundconverter "Please upgrade to soundconverter 1.4.3" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<loic-m> persia: I don't understand
<loic-m> persia: while other bugs with remote watch also New, but Confirmed in Ubuntu appear as "Confirmed" on the uus page, others don't. It's really confusing
<wgrant> loic-m: That's because remote watches have an importance of Unknown, which happens to sort before all of the proper statuses.
<wgrant> loic-m: If you look further down the list, you'll find the real one.
<wgrant> Because it's a context-neutral bug listing, all of the tasks on that bug will show up in the listing, sorted independently.
<wgrant> Ignore the ones with importance 'Unknown'
<loic-m> wgrant: now I understand
<persia> Sometimes Importance is imported as well.  Better to ignore the ones not directly against Ubuntu.
<loic-m> wgrant: is there a way to filter remote watch to exclude them from the view (I've got the same pb on my personnal bug list)
<wgrant> persia: Is it at all yet?
<loic-m> wgrant: i.e. some bugs have been fixed in Ubuntu for a while, Debian isn't , and i still see them as if they still need fixing
<wgrant> loic-m: You could do an advanced search and filter out the Unknown importance. Or do an advanced search in the context in which you are interested.
<loic-m> wgrant: I don't want to filter new (Debian status), because some of my bugs are also "New". I'd just like to filter remote BTS
<wgrant> loic-m: Importance, not status.
<wgrant> loic-m: No normal Launchpad bug task should have Unknown importance.
<RockyRoad> thanks andrea-bs :) It's probably what happened to me. Except that I didn't notice a "remove feedback" message, just checked the box and continue as far as I remember.
<loic-m> wgrabt: you're right, that's a solution
<loic-m> s/wgrabt/wgrant/
<loic-m> wgrant: thanks a lot
<RockyRoad> So I've probably deleted the feedback.
<wgrant> np
<andrea-bs> RockyRoad, the user interface is changed, so maybe the "remove feedback" message has been reworded
<persia> wgrant, I thought I saw some in the past, but that may have been a very long time ago.
<RockyRoad> I can't redo it to check :/
<RockyRoad> would a link help ?
<andrea-bs> RockyRoad, well, not so much because nobody of the launchpad team is working on the blueprint system :(
<RockyRoad> Then I can just edit the whiteboard to add a comment.
<RockyRoad> thanks anyway :)
<RockyRoad> I just marked that the bug was affected me, I have unfortunately not much precisions to add
<RockyRoad> s/affected/affecting/
<mpt_> ugh
<mpt_> Why does the "Mark as duplicate" overlay not contain a field for me to enter the bug number?
<noodles> mpt: what's the url you're looking at? If I click on the mark as duplicate link at:
<noodles> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/61183
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 61183 in soyuz "Search packages has an unhelpful sort order" [Medium,In progress]
<noodles> it works...
<mpt> noodles, yes, it works on edge
<noodles> *gulp*
<mpt> and now it works on launchpad.net too
<mpt> hm, a glitch maybe
<mpt> but I have a screenshot to prove it :-)
<noodles> mpt: no idea why it wouldn't be working in production... intellectronica ^^ any ideas?
<noodles> mpt: *phew*
<noodles> mpt: my guess would be that the ajax request to get the duplicate form didn't return correctly (although, from memory, the form overlay should only display if the form content is returned)
<noodles> if you've got the screenshot, then it might be worth a bug :)
<mpt> I got nicely centered OK and Cancel buttons
<mpt> ok
<intellectronica> mpt: works for me
<intellectronica> noodles: yes, maybe we need to handle that better. retrying, or at least displaying an error message
<noodles> intellectronica: from memory, the 'Mark as duplicate' link is only ajaxified if the form is returned correctly... ie, it should default to non-ajax behaviour in that case, so not sure if it's actually what mpt witnessed.
<intellectronica> oh, interesting
<intellectronica> mpt: is this easily reproducible?
<robocop> hello.
<robocop> Launchpad is dead ?
<robocop> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/ *
<ogra> is there anything wrong with bazaar.launchpad.net atm ?
* Spads changed the topic of #launchpad to: bazaar.launchpad.net is down and being worked on | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<noodles> yes, see topic :)
<ogra> ah, perfect :)
 * ogra patiently waits
<robocop> ha, okey :p
<greg-g> ahh, thanks /topic, answered my question. :)
<tsmithe> hi... ah; that explains it ;)
<tsmithe> is there any estimate for the downtime of bazaar.lp.net?
<kiko> tsmithe, we'll considering our options
<tsmithe> heh, cryptic. really, even a whole week of downtime would be worth the free service i get from LP, so i'm not going to complain
<LarstiQ> kiko: codehosting or lh?
<kiko> codehosting
<kiko> elmo and I are sorting it out
<LarstiQ> k
<javierder> Hi, I'm getting "ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: No route to host", any idea?
<javierder> well, ok, it just got back...
<LarstiQ> javierder: the topic mentions it being down
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<LarstiQ> doh
<kiko> back up :)
<LarstiQ> javierder: nothing to see here
<javierder> LarstiQ, thanksss
<ogra> thanks kiko
<tsmithe> awesome, kiko, thanks
<greg-g> that was quick, well done
<kiko> you're welcome
<alkisg> Hi, I've renamed my PPA display name from "Test PPA" to something else. But in the keyserver it's still listed as "Test PPA". Can that somehow be updated? https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ppa
<kiko> alkisg, once the key is generated, that's it, you can't change it. I wonder if changing it should even be allowed once that's happened -- cprov?
<kiko> guess we could do some rejigging of the key if we wanted
<alkisg> Is it possible to delete the key and create another?
<cprov> alkisg: we could create a new UID on the same key, but that's not trivial.
<alkisg> Can I do something to delete the key completely and create a new UID on a different key? E.g. file a question?
<cprov> alkisg: please file a question on soyuz so we can start discussing the possibilities. Is that super-urgent ?
<alkisg> No, not at all. I can even keep using the same key, but the PPA isn't used now so creating a new key wouldn't bother anyone...
<maxb> Is it possible to completely deplete a PGP key from one LP account so that I can re-import it into another?
<cprov> alkisg: no, gpg keys can't be deleted they will remain in the keyservers *forever*.
<maxb> erm, oops. s/deplete/delete/
<alkisg> ...but after 1-2 weeks people will start using the PPA, so I wouldn't want to change the key then
<cprov> maxb: not sure I follow.
<alkisg> Thanks kiko, cprov.
<maxb> cprov: I want to delete the passphraseless key that I use for letting cron upload nightly builds to PPAs from my main account and add it to a restricted LP account
<maxb> I realize I could just deactivate it and create a third key
<cprov> alkisg: file a question and I can add the new UID for you, I'd rather not have keys created by LP ending up being cruft in keyservers.
<cprov> maxb: oh, I see what you mean now. Yes, deactivating the old-key and creating a new one seems sane.
<cprov> maxb: we don't reassign gpg keys in LP
<maxb> But I want to avoid cruft in the keyservers :-P
<cprov> maxb: got me!
<alkisg> cprov: should I ask the question in soyuz? https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+addquestion ?
<cprov> maxb: do you think it would be legitimate to reassign them ?
<maxb> Well, only in the case of one person owning two LP accounts
<cprov> alkisg: yes, please, mention the key id you want.
<cprov> maxb: what's about the email addresses involved ?
<maxb> I own both of the email addresses, and have already moved one of those to the other account
<alkisg> cprov, key id == the key name? I've named my PPA "Αποθετήριο Τεχνικής Στήριξης" (that's Greek for a ministry department), is that a valid key id?
<cprov> OMG!
<cprov> :)
<beuno> ha
<alkisg> heh :)
<cprov> alkisg: well, if it's utf-8 it's okay.
<alkisg> OK, thanks :) :)
<mwhudson> good, um,morning
<maxb> On the subject of alkisg's issue, won't the result be a key in the keyservers that still contains the "Test PPA" uid?
<cprov> maxb: could this problem be solved by merging the existing account ?
<cprov> maxb: we can create the new UID and remove the old one
<alkisg> (btw, that was the *display* name, not the actual ppa name used in the url...)
<cprov> maxb: it will be listed as 'revoked'
<maxb> cprov: No - the whole idea is that I'm trying to split off permissions to upload to a specific team's PPAs from the rest of my LP account
<cprov> alkisg: ack.
<cprov> maxb: uhm, interesting.
<cprov> maxb: you would benefit of explicit upload ACLs for team-ppas as well
<cprov> maxb: anyway, another conversation, sorry for the noise.
<maxb> Surely it's not *that* interesting? There must be other people doing automated nightly builds in PPAs?
<cprov> maxb: yes, mozilla, bzr ...
<savvas> I think yes, the chromium guys too
<savvas> (or a packager at least)
<maxb> So, I correctly realized that it would be stupid to give a cron script access to my main GPG key, and created another one
<maxb> Problem is I failed to realize that I should not be giving the cron script access to my entire LP identity (in an ideal world)
<maxb> And that latter one is the issue I'm trying to correct
<cprov> maxb: right, now you want to transfer one of *your*  keys to this new robot account.
<maxb> Yes
<cprov> something like a "split-account" procedure
<maxb> Well, perhaps. The only thing that needs splitting is the GPG key
<maxb> Does LP have any other account attributes that the user can't outright delete?
<cprov> maxb: okay, I'm under the impression it would be okay to reassign a gpg-key on these terms. Can you please file a question on launchpad ?
<maxb> sure, on /launchpad or on /soyuz?
<cprov> maxb: keys and emails are not deleted, they remain 'deactivated'
<cprov> maxb: it sounds like a general launchpad question
<maxb> I was able to delete the email from ~maxb and then sign up for a new account using that email
<cprov> although, the motivation is clearly soyuz upload ACLs.
<cprov> maxb: oops, I guess my assumption is wrong, then.
<cprov> maxb: OTOH, this is good, if you can delete a email address and re-create it, you surely should be able to do the same with gpg keys.
<cprov> maxb: let's talk to the registry gurus, they will provide a solution :)
<maxb> ok, question filed, I'll see what response I get on it
<maxb> thanks
<cprov> maxb: thank you.
<mdke> I've been waiting for a LP admin on a question for a while now - can anyone take a look? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/71740
<kiko> sorry mdke, looking now
<exarkun> I followed the link to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dan-dispaltro/txamqp/fixed-ref-cycle/annotate/16/src/txamqp/protocol.py from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dan-dispaltro/txamqp/fixed-ref-cycle/files/16/src/txamqp/
<exarkun> The former gives "Internal server error"
<beuno> exarkun, that's not great
<beuno> would you file a bug please?
<exarkun> Sure.  Against Launchpad, or is there a more specific component?
<beuno> exarkun, launchpad-bazaar would be ideal
<exarkun> Alright, will do.
<beuno> thanks exarkun
<mdke> kiko: thanks very much
#launchpad 2009-06-02
<tc-rucho> hello
<tc-rucho> who should I talk to for a super-project name in launchpad?
<thumper> tc-rucho: an admin, ask a question on the launchpad project
<tc-rucho> what's the per-project available disk storage at launchpad?
<persia> tc-rucho, While I don't have the answer to the ultimate question, I do know that you'll want to phrase it more specifically.  At least branches, bugs, translations, answers, and possibly more don't count towards any quota.
<tc-rucho> persia: but still, space is not unlimited. Google gives 1GiB for mercurial repository. I was curious about launchpad's
<spm> tc-rucho: additional to persia. I suspect you mean PPA's? the default limit is 1Gb. but that can be updated where necessary. We have no limit on bzr branches atm.
<SamB> tc-rucho: you mean there's a limit ?
<tc-rucho> spm: I see, well, that's good
<tc-rucho> SamB: it is logic to think there is one, but since I didn't find it...
<persia> spm, I know about the PPA limit.  Is there also a limit to release downloads?
<spm> persia: not sure what you mean? as in the diff between PPA's and release downloads?
<spm> oh. hang on. brain kicked in.
<spm> not that I'm aware of no. The only limit I know of is with the PPA's.
<persia> spm: heh.  Right.  Thanks.
<nhandler> Did Launchpad recently speed up how often it processes PPA uploads? I've noticed a significant increase in speed between the moment I upload the package and the moment I get the email.
<kklimonda> If I want to keep bzr branch of package I'm maintaining in LP I have to register project for this package?
<persia> kklimonda, There's a special +junk project you can use while you're initially playing about, but if you want to share branches and take full advantage, yes.
<kklimonda> persia: i see, I was wondering what this junk is for :)
<persia> I'm not sure that's what it's for, in any sense, but you can use it that way.
<thumper> kklimonda: there are package branches
<thumper> kklimonda: so you don't need to register a project
<thumper> kklimonda: which package?
<kklimonda> thumper: crawl
<thumper> kklimonda: you should be able to push to something like lp:~your-id/ubuntu/karmic/crawl/some-branch-name
<thumper> +junk is for stuff that isn't really a project
<persia> thumper, Does that work cleanly already?
<thumper> persia: does what work?
<thumper> persia: package branches?
<thumper> yes
<persia> package branches at code.launchpad.net
<persia> Ah, cool.
<thumper> persia: you have codebrowse, code reviews, email, push pull the works
<jml> "the works" might be a little too extreme :)
<thumper> some listing pages are still being worked on
<thumper> :)
<thumper> for some definition of "the works"
<jml> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bugs?field.tag=package-branches provides a pretty good working definition :)
 * thumper goes back to emptying his inbox
<kklimonda> thumper: lool.. come on, now I have to clean up my monitor..  ;)
<persia> The two things that interested me are 1) being able to discover branches for packages with the UI, and 2) imports from uploads.
 * persia looks at the bug list to see if those are part of the current "works"
<jml> persia: imports from uploads are being tracked separately. james_w will be pushing up imports starting this week.
<persia> And the discoverability seems to be covered by a bunch of bugs to be resolved soon.
<jml> yeah.
<MTecknology> What's going on w/ lp.net
<MTecknology> pages aren't loading
<MTecknology> correctly
<MTecknology> no images or styles are being applied
<mwhudson> probably the edge rollout
<mwhudson> try shift-reload
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> that cranked out finally :D
 * MTecknology is excited
<spm> MTecknology: happens this time of day atm. fwiw.
<spm> about 17mins ago was kickoff for the auto edge update
<MTecknology> oh, it's not a really big update?
<spm> Tue Jun 2 05:00:07 BST 2009 About to update edge from 8487 to 8495 <== big enough given it's only Tues morning :-)
 * MTecknology is too tired :P
<ovnicraft> hi folks, how i can add a user to my project?
<ovnicraft> i need a team for that?
<persia> ovnicraft, Projects don't have direct association with people.
<persia> A team may have a branch or a PPA.
<ovnicraft> i created a project and i want add my friend
<persia> Some projects do it this way.  Some just have lots of people submit branches.
<ovnicraft> persia, done thx
<lifeless> something is really disconnected that people thing of /projects/ as having defined people
<persia> lifeless, Well, outside of code, projects typically do consist of people.  By "Project" we tend to mean something that might map to a barn-raising, but there are many things out there that have persistence (e.g. A project to improve the city centre)
<lifeless> persia: This is true. But we're trying to gather the emergent aspect in lp - folk that improve the city centre should be listed, rather than folk that say 'I will improve...'
<persia> I know this, and you know this, but this is different than other models.  I regularly encounter people who wish to become Ubuntu Members or Ubuntu Developers because they believe this is a required step to be permitted to contribute.
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> but this is a core part of open source culture
<persia> Yes.
<lifeless> one *I* think is a key part of the success of the 'model'.... so how do we teach other people about this
<persia> But I don't think it's fair to expect that meme to be intuitive as it scales to millions of people.  We need better documentation.
<lifeless> I'm not sure that its intuitive at all
<persia> Perhaps parables.
<lifeless> be interesting to dig into its origins some time
<persia> A set of fairly short stories that demonstrate rather than explaining, and are interesting enough in their own right to spread.
<lifeless> that would be an interesting experiment
<persia> To me, the origins come from volunteerism and close-knit communities.  The barn-raising is a handy example.  Everyone needs a barn, but they are hard to build by oneself.  Having a hundred people spend a weekend gets it done.
<persia> Of course, that doesn't work well if there are cities, etc.
<persia> Because the hundred people can't expect to get their own barn next time.  Of course, with software, replication cost is very low, which makes it easier to give everyone a barn, but unless people have experience with this sort of exchange, it may be new to them.
<lifeless> people sending bug fixes in by tape to folk they have never met doesn't fit that model that closely
<persia> I suppose.  I'd be in a better position to argue my case if I'd attended more than 3 barn-raisings, but I will say that I often didn't know the folk I met at them when I arrived.
<persia> But I would know the hosts, which makes a difference.
<lifeless> I think the economics of it are very similar
<lifeless> mmm, or arguably similar
<persia> It's a bit of a stretch.  The whole rationale for a barn-raising is that barns are expensive.  With open source, we make software cheap, which is different.
<lifeless> software is horrendously expensive to produce
<lifeless> cheap to replicate
<lifeless> even small projects get price tags similar to barns quite quickly, if you trust sloccount
<persia> Good point.  It's probably the production aspect that is interesting.  The low replication cost would map to the community trust that ensures each family gets a barn (well, excepting the librarian, the storekeeper, the printer, the blacksmith, etc.)
<jmarsden> Is the "emergent" model really the primary one in FOSS software development?  The commonly-made distinction between those with commit priviledges to the project source tree, and those who send in patches (or their own branches which someone with privs can merge), is very much part of the open source culture, is present on LP ... and doesn't really fit this model, does it?
<persia> jmarsden, Well, with DVCS, the definition of "project source tree" becomes slightly less important.
<jmarsden> Only sort of... how does LP capture the fact that someone emailed 57 patches to the project team, but none were accepted?   Even if they created 57 private bzr branches...
<jmarsden> When the original questioner above asked about "adding his friend", I suspect he intended to grant his friend some kind of "commit bit" ... right?
<lifeless> jmarsden: the gatekeeper aspect is odd :)
<persia> Well, private branches tend to be discouraged.  In the case of public branches, I believe it tracks that the branches exist, rather than that they were merged into some other branch.
<lifeless> jmarsden: we don't know what the question asker was asking
<lifeless> originally you *had* to send code to the author as there was a) no networking and b) no mesh networking
<jmarsden> Argh, he's left already... oh well.
<lifeless> later CVS/SVN provided an incentive to send patches straight in because there was still no robust mesh networking facilities
<lifeless> but since dvcs meshing has become more feasible, and with the uptake of broadly available dvcs its becoming more a social choice rather than a technical imperative
<jmarsden> lifeless: Yes, but consider the BSD world where there is a core team with commit privs.  Consider the SF model where you join a project and then are granted a subset of privs within that project... even projects that have used DVCS for some time still have gatekeepers and a "main" branch... consider the Linux kernel as an example...
<persia> jmarsden, Right.  LP ignores all that, and encourages mesh working.
<lifeless> jmarsden: and nearly universally one *earns* commit rights and gatekeeper privileges by *doing*
<persia> So, if I trust you, I might merge your changes to the kernel, rather than waiting on some arbitrary gatekeeper.
<lifeless> jmarsden: e.g. the linux kernel, folk become a gatekeeper by maintaining a tree with patches for the area/topic they consider specially important
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  Lp still lets team members with admin privs decide who can commit to each branch, and designate one branch as "the" development branch, ...
<jmarsden> I'm not sure things are nearly as egalitarian as your model seems to imply.
<persia> jmarsden, No.  LP only lets people or teams commit to branches owned by those people or teams directly.  It's only if one has a special "committers" team that this is directly tied to a specific branch.
<persia> The designation of the "official" branch is mostly convenience for bzr branch lp:foo, but I know that I, at least, usually pull or merge from branches other than trunk that more closely align with what I'm doing.
<jmarsden> That's fine and useful for the personal use of a knowledgeable developer.  But at some point in the process, only one branch with be uploaded into Debian or Ubuntu... and rightly so, there'd be user confusion if Ubuntu includes 8 different versions of Evolution, 12 of Thunderbird, and 15 of OpenOffice or whatever... if you want your code in the released distribution, you need to get it into whatever branch that will be.
<jmarsden>  As far as I know, anyway.
<lifeless> jmarsden: welcome to PPA's
<persia> Hrm.  I suppose that at some point, one could abolish the concept of "trunk", and have that be emergent based on the branch most likely to be merged into other branches.
<persia> And one could abolish the idea of a true distribution, and instead construct one from a set of PPAs that one trusts.
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  I am being told by folks mentoring me on my way to MOTU-ness that I need to get my stuff out of my PPA and into Debian experimental or unstable... :)
<lifeless> jmarsden: you do, because by doing that you make it more easily accessible to people
<persia> jmarsden, Well, that's about a team.  In order to be MOTU, you need to be perceived as a peer by MOTU.  This is best done by doing what MOTU do.
<lifeless> but doing so is an example of your getting out and doing; which is precisely the emergent thing we're talking about :)
<jmarsden> I'm not averse to getting out there, at all... but that makes the PPA-as-distro-equivalent seem... not yet a reality! I think that yes, in theory one could construct a less-gated approach, but I think the reality in the open source world remains one of "gatekept" codebases.
<lifeless> I sense some conflation
<persia> Even if we say that there are master codebases that are gatekept, most of those will permit anyone who actively contributes to participate in the gatekeeping.
<lifeless> gatekeeping is fine; its a quality metric, and for a given branch of a project there will naturally be some gatekeeping policy the branch owner[s] enforce
<persia> The few exceptions tend to be forked, for better or worse (e.g. glibc vs. eglibc)
<lifeless> the distinction is project [many contributors, those that step up are visible] and branch [typically small number of direct committers]
<persia> (or, more famously, emacs vs. xemacs)
<spm> trust. do "we" trust "you" to hold dear our values as per this code/project/etc.
<jmarsden> Sure.  And that means there will always be a "we" and a "you", and a way for an individual to become one of the "we" (to become a gatekeeper, perhaps).  But that's not really all that 'emergent', that's a clear distinction between two different classes of contributor, isn't it?  The "do you have a commit bit or not" distinction is in some sense quite hard and quite binary.  Which is fine... but I'm not sure it fits the "
<jmarsden> just sort of join in and become a part of things by doing" model terribly well.
<persia> spm, The trick is finding a way to determine which is the trusted codebase without asking people.  I don't think we can do that.  It also impinges on concepts of identity (I own this project vs. I contribute to this project)
<persia> jmarsden, While I agree the "do you have the commit bit" is binary, I'm not sure that it's important if there's no specific "best" branch.
<jmarsden> Agreed... but if one considers acceptance into a distribution as a common goal for software projects, then there *is* such a "best" branch... the one that will be uploaded into the distribution.
<spm> +1
<lifeless> which, for debian/ubuntu/redhat is rarely the upstream :)
<persia> Well, I think it's rare that any branch is directly uploaded.  Usually it's an amalgamate branch constructed of merges that match the best set of code in the mind of the person uploading.
<lifeless> persia: native
<spm> hmmm. upstream + patches. pretty close to upstream. personally I monitor the distros and integrate their patches back. begs the question why they don't send them on but....
<lifeless> spm: case closed :P
<persia> spm, Well, that depends on the complexity of the gate.  In your case, you seem to have more of a welcome ramp, which makes the argument moot.  Where there is a stronger gate, we work around that.
<persia> And in those cases, it may be not very close to upstream at all (e.g. OO.o)
<spm> aye
<spm> perhaps it's the same problem in both directions. eg insane upstreams that make distros work harder; and upstreams that believe distro XYZ is insane. two sides of the same coin.
<spm> personally I prefer the more... "insane" distros - they stress the code in weirder ways. freebsd isims vs mandrivia ism's. by comparison redhat/suse/ubuntu are trivial.
<persia> Indeed.  Or just sane people failing to effectively communicate.
<spm> ha!
<jmarsden> Speaking of getting stuff into Debian... what is the usual delay time between getting the "accepted" email back, and the package showing up on the debian mirrors?  I had something accepted into Debian unstable earlier today...
<persia> jmarsden, 15 minutes to 6 hours + mirror sync delay (2 minutes to 1 week, depending)
<persia> Plus, you often have to wait for builds, etc.
<jmarsden> Thanks... ah, I just rechecked and it is there now :)
<jmarsden> Will it now auto-sync into Karmic, or do I need to create a sync request bug?
<jmarsden> (I should be asking this in #ubuntu-motu I suppose)
<persia> jmarsden, You want to be asking these questions on #ubuntu-motu (and I'll happily answer them there) :)
<persia> Yes :)
<_simono_> hi, how long does it take until LP has scanned a new branch?
<soren> It's usually a matter of minutes of me.
<soren> Err...
<soren> *for* me.
<_simono_> soren: ok, i deleted the branch and reuploaded it, maybe that works
<hyperair> hello. who can i talk to about my @ubuntu.com address alias issues? (it doesn't work)
<lifeless> _simono_: that will cause it to start over
<lifeless> _simono_: if its a big project scanning can take a few minutes; in future though please ask a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code, or ask the help contact listed in this channels' topic
<_simono_> lifeless: ok, I thought this channel is for questions
<lifeless> it is
<lifeless> but if there is noone here at a given time there is a web interface too
<lifeless> what I was specificially suggesting though was to avoid giving the system *more* work to do when its a little slow ;)
<kiko> _simono_, what branch is that, btw? -- and don't mind lifeless, he's a bit grumpy this late ;)
<lifeless> sorry if I was grumpy ;). Its the sinus headache thats doing it
<_simono_> lifeless: No you weren't :)
<kiko> we had an issue with the SS yesterday
<kiko> wanted to make sure it wasn't so any longer
<_simono_> kiko: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~simono/byobu/fix-typo it's just a tiny commit
<kiko> let me check
<wgrant> Will CHR be starting again soon? There's been none for like 2.5 weeks.
<oldman_> is anyone free to do a ~vcs-imports import review for me?
<kiko> oldman_, sure
<kiko> wgrant, there have been CHRs for most of the last 1.5 weeks
<kiko> wgrant, yesterday, for instance, it was abentley
<abentley> kiko: I was OCR, not CHR, yesterday.
<kiko> you said CHR, but that's fine, somebody else was :)
<wgrant> kiko: Last topic change involving a CHR person was 2009/05/15, AFAICS... or does it not go in the topic now?
<kiko> sometimes people forget it
<kiko> but at any rates, around allhands it definitely goes a bit crazy
<wgrant> Of course.
<kiko> wgrant, why didn't wee see you at UDS this time?
<wgrant> kiko: I'm terribly burnt out and unable to usefully contribute to Ubuntu at the moment.
<kiko> wgrant, work or what?
<wgrant> Burnout + studying at uni + working at uni.
<noodles775> wgrant: you're still contributing lots by watching and commenting on bugs :)
<wgrant> noodles775: On Launchpad, perhaps.
<noodles775> wgrant: Yep. BTW, have you seen jono's burnout talk in the past? if not, definitely get the slides/video from UDS when available...
<noodles775> lots of useful stuff for dealing with burnout etc.
<wgrant> noodles775: Thanks. I shall grab that when I find it...
<kirkland> howdy good launchpaders ...  can someone approve the mailing list for ~byobu-users ?
<_simono_> kiko: could you find out something about the scanner?
<kiko> _simono_, it looks like it's busted -- I will need to get somebody to look at it
<aleksander_m> hi all. when's launchpad going free software?
<aleksander_m> I read some time ago that launchpad source would be published sometime this year, right?
<bigjools> kirkland: done
<kirkland> bigjools: rock on :-)  thanks!
 * kirkland likes having faces to put to some of these launchpad nicks :-)
<bigjools> kirkland: yes :)
<kiko> aleksander_m, by july.
<kiko> aleksander_m, there's an open sourcing faq on help.launchpad.net
<kiko> (or is it on dev?)
<aleksander_m> oh, nice, thanks
<wgrant> dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<bnikolic> Hello, was wondering about the import https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gpe/trunk, seems to be pending review for quite a while now
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kiko__> so
<kiko__> the branch scanner did a nasty this morning
<kiko__> jml and herb worked on getting it unstuck and it should be all back to normal now
<kiko__> sorry to people that were impacted by this!
<pan1nx> is the launchpad's PPA "Architecture aware". I mean, if I build a package for ARM, will it only build it in a ARM builder machine?
<bigjools> pan1nx: we don't support ARM in PPAs (yet), or was that a more general question?
<zoobab01> is Launchpad open source now?
<zoobab01> where can I download the code?
<persia> pan1nx, Aside from the current lack of PPA ARM builders, it's probably best practice to try to build things for Architecture: any or Architecture: all, rather than for specific architectures (unless it is known a priori that it's not possible to build on a specific architecture).
<bigjools> pan1nx: LP will honour whatever Architecture: you specify when building in a PPA
<bigjools> zoobab01: it's not open until late next month
<kirkland> how long does it take a git import to happen in launchpad?
<kirkland> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/qemu/qemu-kvm
<kirkland> "pending review"
<Ursinha> kirkland: I'm reviewing the imports today, as the person in charge
<Ursinha> we have a backlog because of AllHands/UDS
<kirkland> Ursinha: cool, thanks, man
<Ursinha> lol, np :)
<kirkland> Ursinha: whoops, sorry, dudette :-)
<Ursinha> :P
<bialix> hi, I have a feature request. Is it possible to have some checkbox or other settings to hide Fix Released bugs from Branch page. E.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~qbzr-dev/qbzr/trunk <-- there is too much bugs listed. Will be nice to hide some of them somehow?
<doko> please could somebody answer question #72855?
 * Ursinha looks at question 72855
<kklimonda> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27417827/kUum6p8vWSw2VbfV1vo7CfKfXVx.txt - I guess that's because .changes contain .orig.tar.gz which is already uploaded.. but shouldn't it die more gracefully? ;)
<kklimonda> oh, wait - that's because I have reuploaded package..
<kklimonda> (just saw version..) sigh - still this error is really weird :)
<cprov> kklimonda: it should definitely die more gracefully, can you reproduce the issue ?
<cprov> kklimonda: and possibly file a bug on soyuz so we can get it fixed soon
 * cprov is embarrassed by that
<kklimonda> cprov: I think it happens every time I upload new version of package when previous one is building.
<kklimonda> I remember seeing it once before
<cprov> kklimonda: uhm, isn't it a failed-to-upload build error ?
<kklimonda> no
<kklimonda> cprov: wait, i'll give you a build log
<cprov> kklimonda: I think you misunderstood me then, it's has to be a failed-to-upload build error if you are going to show me a successfully buildlog.
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> yeah, i probably did :)
<cprov> kklimonda: by the time the binaries were built the source was not available in the archive because it was superseded by a new version
<cprov> right ?
<cprov> publishing too fast ...
<mdke> is there a way to cleanly move a branch from one project to another in the UI, or is it necessary to push the branch to the new project and delete the branch on the original project?
<intellectronica> mdke: you need to push it again, afaik. you can avoid making mistakes by setting a repository and setting the rules for public branches in your locations.conf, b.t.w. i never find myself thinking about where to push a branch. i just do `bzr push` and it goes to the correct place
<mdke> intellectronica: thanks - it's not so much a mistake as a change of policy, in this particular case. I'll repush
<mdke> what does it mean when pushing to Launchpad and you get the message "Using default stacking branch"?
<beuno_> mdke, that it's not pushing all the history, instead, it's stacking on top of another branch
<beuno_> so it transfers less data
<mdke> beuno_: ok, kind of lik a shared repository?
<beuno_> mdke, yeap, similar result
<mdke> ok, cool - thanks
<beuno> np
<dajhorn> Should all PPAs be signed by Launchpad now?  I uploaded some PPA packages last week, but the Release.gpg file was not created.
<beuno> dajhorn, they should, yes
<beuno> maybe cprov knows
<beuno> what's your PPA?
<dajhorn> beuno: http://ppa.launchpad.net/dajhorn/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/
<dajhorn> beuno: No Release.gpg for  1024R/1EE8660B is being published.
<bigjools> there was a brief problem with the signing last week, file a Question on Soyuz and someone will fix it
<dajhorn> bigjools: Will do.
<bialix> can you direct me where is best place to send/file a feature request about hiding Fix Released bugs from Branch page?
<bigjools> thanks, and sorry for the hassle
<thumper> bialix: file a bug on launchpad-code
<bialix> ah, jelmer already file such bug 291093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291093 in launchpad-code "branch page lists all bugs fixed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291093
<bialix> thx anyway
<cprov> dajhorn: upload or copy something new to you ppa and it will trigger the signatures.
<dajhorn> cprov: Just did a few minutes ago, and the Release.gpg has appeared.
<dajhorn> (Thanks.)
<cprov> dajhorn: np
<tc-rucho> hi. Anyone here has used Google Code's mercurial hosting? what's your oppinion of it vs. launchpad's service?
<tc-rucho> I'm... new to both... and would like to hear some opinion from some experienced user in any or preferably both
<cody-somerville> wgrant, ping
<Ampelbein> hi there. i want to assign a package to a bzr-branch of mine but can't find the appropriate edit-button to do so. i need a little help here. the branch i'm talking about is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~amoog/+junk/gnome-doc-utils-devel
<Ampelbein> to make it clearer, i want the +junk replaced to gnome-doc-utils.
<thumper> Ampelbein: the simplest way is to push it to the project
<thumper> we used to be able to reassign it to another project
<thumper> but we are in a we bit of flux around package branches
<thumper> so it is missing right now
<Ampelbein> thumper: what do you mean by "push it to the project"? propose a merge?
<thumper> Ampelbein: no, I mean `bzr push lp:~amoog/gnome-doc-utils/devel`
<jml> Ampelbein: push it to Launchpad again, this time at ~amoog/ubuntu/karmic/gnome-doc-utils/devel or what have you.
<thumper> from your local copy
<Ampelbein> thumper, jml: oh, cool. i did not know you can do that, I always created the branch on the website and pushed there. thanks a lot!
<jml> Ampelbein: np :)
<thumper> Ampelbein: we have plans to have better help on that
<Ampelbein> thumper: i followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr - it mentions creating the branch before.
 * thumper looks
<thumper> Ampelbein: wiki updated
#launchpad 2009-06-03
<Ampelbein> thumper: thanks! that's what i love about ubuntu/FOSS - you get help quick and good.
<thumper> np
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<micahg> how long until stuff uploaded shows up in a PPA?
<beuno> micahg, about 20 minutes or so
<cody-somerville> beuno, much quicker than that
<micahg> it showed up, thanks :)  was my first package
<beuno> cody-somerville, I like to under-promise
<javaJake> spm: yesterday I requested a rename that was wrong... would you mind fixing it for me? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/72840
<spm> javaJake: heh. re-fixed
<javaJake> spm: awesome! :)
<neurobuntu> how long will it take for packages to show up in a ppa after I run dput?
<cody-somerville> neurobuntu, a few minutes
<neurobuntu> thanks
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Hi.
<neurobuntu> how can I tell debuild which key to sign with during build?
<wgrant> neurobuntu: -kKEYID
<neurobuntu> wgrant, I've tried that but for some reason dpkg-buildpackage is getting run with -us -uc
<neurobuntu> debuild -kC1F83B3D -rfakeroot -S
<neurobuntu>  dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -sa -i -I -S
<wgrant> neurobuntu: debuild uses debsign to do the signing, not dpkg-buildpackage.
<neurobuntu> ok thanks
<WanderingKnight> hey there
<WanderingKnight> question, I just got a bzr branch for a project approved on launchpad, but I can't seem to commit on that branch
<WanderingKnight> I bzr lp-login, and when I try to commit I get Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<wgrant> WanderingKnight: How did you get the branch?
<WanderingKnight> I imported it
<wgrant> I mean, how did you check it out?
<WanderingKnight> bzr checkout
<wgrant> With what URL?
<WanderingKnight> lp:projectname
<wgrant> What is the project?
<WanderingKnight> animeplayer
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> That's owned by ~vcs-imports, so you don't have access. Imports are read-only, and are for projects that don't use bzr as their primary VCS.
<WanderingKnight> oh
<wgrant> Was it your intention to move to bzr rather than svn?
<WanderingKnight> yep
<wgrant> Let me find a guide on that...
<WanderingKnight> I had my svn repo on sourceforge, but I found that it actually kind of sucked, so I decided to move it to bzr...
<wgrant> http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrMigration is the relevant page.
<wgrant> I'd probably use bzr-svn.
<wgrant> (that's how I migrated my project)
 * thumper wants to get bzr-svn used for subversion imports
<thumper> rather than cscvs
<wgrant> thumper: yes please :D
<wgrant> It's quite stable now.
 * thumper nods
<thumper> we just have more work than people
<WanderingKnight> hm, but the guys at launchpad supposedly imported the sourceforge svn to a launchpad bzr branch
<wgrant> They did, yes.
<thumper> WanderingKnight: you can branch the lp copy
<thumper> WanderingKnight: then push it to launchpad so you own it
<WanderingKnight> mmm
<thumper> WanderingKnight: then get the subversion one stopped
<thumper> WanderingKnight: then make your branch the trunk branch
<wgrant> bzr-svn might not give much benefit if you haven't already used bzr-svn on the branch, I guess.
<WanderingKnight> I'm not worried about the svn branch since I'm the only one committing to that project for now
<thumper> WanderingKnight: normal bzr usage is to use local branches rather than checkouts
<WanderingKnight> so how should I go about doing it? do I delete the .bzr directory and start over?
<thumper> WanderingKnight: you don't have to do that
<WanderingKnight> oh
<thumper> WanderingKnight: I think you can just unbind
<thumper> and push
<thumper> a checkout is a bound branch
<thumper> as in bound to the remote one
<thumper> I'm not entirely sure but something like `bzr unbind` may work
 * thumper looks at bzr help
<wgrant> It should.
<WanderingKnight> trying that now
<wgrant> bzr unbind, then bzr push
<WanderingKnight> getting the same...
<thumper> bzr push --remember lp:~you/project/trunk
 * thumper wanders off, back shortly
<WanderingKnight> seems it worked now
<wgrant> Now you go to https://launchpad.net/animeplayer/trunk/+edit, and change the branch to yours.
<wgrant> Then you convince thumper to delete the old one.
<WanderingKnight> wgrant: so how do I change the branch to mine?
<wgrant> WanderingKnight: Enter its name or search for it in the second-bottom field on that page.
<WanderingKnight> change from ~vcs-imports to ~myusername?
<wgrant> Whatever you pushed the branch to, without the 'lp:'
<WanderingKnight> ok :)
<wgrant> The branch set on that page is the one that appears as lp:animeplayer
<WanderingKnight> now I'm getting that the paths aren't versionede
<WanderingKnight> *versioned
<wgrant> What are you doing?
<WanderingKnight> bzr commit lp:~bla/bla/bla
<wgrant> Ah. That tells it to commit a file named lp:~bla/bla/bla
<wgrant> Which probably doesn't exist.
<WanderingKnight> well, replace lp:~bla/bla/bla to the branch I pushed to
<wgrant> Just 'bzr commit' will commit to the local copy of the branch. Then you can 'bzr push', and that will push the changes to wherever you pushed it before.
<WanderingKnight> oh
<WanderingKnight> I get it now
<WanderingKnight> thanks :)
<wgrant> You can 'bzr bind', which will automatically push commits.
<WanderingKnight> oh
<WanderingKnight> thank you :D
<wgrant> The difference between a checkout and a branch is just that a checkout is bound. So 'bzr up' in a checkout automatically gets changes from the server, and 'bzr commit' pushes them automagically. In a branch, you have to 'bzr pull' and 'bzr push' manually.
<WanderingKnight> hmm, seems like it's binding to the 'old' branch
<WanderingKnight> the ~vcs-imports one
<wgrant> Oh, possibly. Try 'bzr bind lp:whatever'.
<WanderingKnight> oh ok
<wgrant> Once you do that, it should remember.
<WanderingKnight> thank you, now it works :)
<wgrant> Excellent.
<MTecknology> How do I merge two branches?
<tc-rucho> How do I erase a project?
<MTecknology> tc-rucho: Ask answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<MTecknology> tc-rucho: Projects can't be simply dropped. They can be deleted, but generally they're disabled and hidden in case they need to be reactivated
<tc-rucho> MTecknology: in this case, I just registered them before I was sure about the name so as to reserve the name. Now I'd like to make those that were not chosen available
<MTecknology> tc-rucho: just file a question explaining that
<thumper> MTecknology: you meed to merge them locally, launchpad doesn't do it for you
<thumper> (yet)
<MTecknology> thumper: when I do it, will the person that made the changes show up for the commit then?
<MTecknology> or will it only merge the changes?
<lifeless> tc-rucho: (a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad)
<tc-rucho> lifeless: on my way
<lifeless> MTecknology: bzr tracks the origin of lines
<MTecknology> oh, thanks
<MTecknology> so if I bzr merge lp:stuff, then bzr commit -m "Merging blah", bzr push, it'll work right?
<thumper> MTecknology: yes, but you may want to attribute the author in the commit
<thumper> with --author I think
<MTecknology> oh
<thumper> MTecknology: launchpad uses the apparent author
<MTecknology> damn then... I wish I could revert :P
<MTecknology> hu?
<thumper> MTecknology: bzr uncommit
<spm> thumper: are there any plans for lauchpad to write my project's code for me? sorta like I just wave a hand at launchpad to "JFDI" and magic happens?
<thumper> spm: yes, just after we enable skynet
<spm> hahahahahahahahaha
<MTecknology> woah
<MTecknology> neato
<MTecknology> thumper: how do I push that then?
<MTecknology> so it's gone on lp.net?
<thumper> bzr push
<thumper> bzr push --overwrite
<MTecknology> WOW
<MTecknology> that's cool
<wgrant> It's bzr. What do you expect?
<tc-rucho> lifeless: ready
<spm> wgrant: bzr pull --and-a-pony ?
 * wgrant tramples spm
<MTecknology> I knew bzr was awesome - I didn't know how awesome
<spm> so I've been awake since 2am and probably getting a little silly from excessive tiredness :-)
<wgrant> spm: Ouch!
<MTecknology> so - do I just use --author or do I use --author=user
<spm> wgrant: well. it's not *all* bad. I'm amazed how much losa work I was able to get done from 4.30-6am :-)
<thumper> MTecknology: I think you do --author="Eric the Viking <eric@example.com>" or something
<thumper> maybe
<thumper> not quite sure how to handle the spaces
<MTecknology> ok
<thumper> I've not done it myself
<thumper> MTecknology: you could ask on #bzr
<MTecknology> I'll just try it and see how it goes
<thumper> ok
<MTecknology> the worst I need to do is uncommit :P
<MTecknology> :D
 * thumper nods
<lifeless> MTecknology: you should use author when a) you do a cherrypick of someone elses work or b) someone sends you a plain text patch
<lifeless> MTecknology: you don't need to use it when doing a merge
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> I just did -> bzr commit -m "Merge Proposal 7003, Fix bug 382294" --author="Ddorda <email@domain.com>" --fixes=lp:382294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382294 in ubuntu-drupal-theme "Need a style-rtl.css file for RTL languages" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382294
<MTecknology>  - ubottu: I didn't need to to respond then...
<lifeless> MTecknology: if that was merging someone elses commit then the --author was unnecessary
<lifeless> bzr knows that the lines were done in their commits
<lifeless> annotate will show the right info
<MTecknology> ok
<wgrant> lifeless: But Launchpad won't show it, will it?
<wgrant> It doesn't show merges.
<thumper> wgrant: not yet
<lifeless> wgrant: a single commit may have hundreds of authors when you consider version jumps or projects like tje kernel
<MTecknology> I'll be happy to see the ability to do bzr merge lp:main lp:~user/contrib
<wgrant> lifeless: This is true/
<lifeless> wgrant: [because its a merge of a lot of work].  So yes, lp's main ui doesn't show it yet. But it will
<MTecknology> or something similar
<MTecknology> dang... lp is cool how it manages merges
<MTecknology> I suppose when all is said and done - the merge will be able to be done from the merge proposal
<lifeless> MTecknology: it can yes, though you need to truncate the url slightly
<MTecknology> it can already?
<wgrant> It can't.
<MTecknology> k, you had me excited :P
<wgrant> Although you can have tarmac watching and doing it automatically.
<wgrant> Through the wonder of the modern world that is the Launchpad webservice.
<MTecknology> launchpad isn't a web service... it's a server that does a lot of crazy shit that has an insanely powerful web front end
<MTecknology> anyway - I'm off
<MTecknology> ttyal
<wgrant> The webservice == the lazr.restful API
<ilmeditafuga> HI ! how to contact the launchpad team of Friulian traslation ?
<noodles775> ilmeditafuga: on the page: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fur
<noodles775> click 'Contact this team'
<Robin_1> Hi, jml is here?
<jml> Robin_1: hi
<ilmeditafuga> now I try
<Robin_1> jml: I am the scut-tang in launchpad, and my branch lp:~scut-tang/mysql-
<Robin_1> server/mysql-6.0-infoschema is disabled.
<jml> Robin_1: ahh yes.
<Robin_1> I am new in launch, what happened?
<jml> Robin_1: an unexpected internal error.
<Robin_1> jml:Can it fix?
<jml> Robin_1: yeah. we've figured out exactly what went wrong, and will be fixing it over the next day or two.
<Robin_1> jml: I must update my code every week.
<Robin_1> jml: OK, What I need to do now is waiting?
<jml> Robin_1: basically, yes.
<Robin_1> jml: Thank you. I am looking forward to your good news. If fixed, could you send me a email?
<jml> Robin_1: sure thing. but probably the easiest thing for you to do is subscribe to the bug I mentioned in the email
<Robin_1> jml: How to do it?
<jml> Robin_1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/382795 <-- click on the green "Subscribe" link on the right-hand side of the page
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 382795 in launchpad-code "mirror-branch using too much memory" [Critical,In progress]
<jml> Robin_1: you'll then get emailed with any changes we make to that bug.
<Robin_1> jml: Roger.
<bialix> hi, I have problem with downloadable files at release page: https://launchpad.net/qbzr/trunk/0.10.0. None of these files could be actually downloaded. Every time I get error page (seems like 404) with the text: There’s no page with this address in Launchpad.
<bialix> is it known problem or I broke something?
<spiv> bialix: those download links work for me.
<bialix> but does not work for me
<spiv> bialix: e.g. I just downloaded qbzr-0.10.0.tar.gz just fine
<bialix> and for craig (problem reported in qbzr ML)
<spiv> and qbzr-setup-0.10.exe is working too.
<bialix> I'm just click on file in Firefox and get error page
<spiv> That's weird.
<bialix> and right-click + save the object does not work too
<bialix> am I in blacklist or something?
<spiv> I don't think we have that sort of blacklist.
<spiv> Perhaps there's a weird HTTP proxy on your end?  Most launchpad pages are served over HTTPS, but not download files.
<soren> bialix: Can you paste the *exact* url shown in the address field where you see that error message?
<bialix> wait a sec, I'll make screenshot
<soren> Well.. Just the URL should be fine, but a screenshot is also fine.
<spiv> Ok, it appears to be a bug that's fixed on edge.
<soren> spiv: Oh, it's...
<soren> right, what you just said :)
<bialix> soren: http://bialix.com/qbzr/error-lp.png
<spiv> On edge, I get URLs like: http://edge.launchpad.net/qbzr/trunk/0.10.0/+download/qbzr-setup-0.10.exe
<spiv> On production, I get 404ing URLs like: http://launchpad.net/qbzr/+milestone/0.10.0/+download/qbzr-setup-0.10.exe
<bialix> the same here
<spiv> So, as a workaround, point people at https://edge.launchpad.net/qbzr/trunk/0.10.0
<bialix> ok
<bialix> not it's not ok actually, but thanks for workaround
<spiv> :)
<wgrant> spiv, bialix: That's bug #378740, fixed yesterday.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378740 in launchpad-registry "Invalid download link in milestone/release context" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378740
<wgrant> One would think it would qualify for a CP.
<bialix> CP?
<wgrant> A cherrypick of the fix onto launchpad.net.
<wgrant> Rather than waiting for Launchpad 2.2.6 to be released.
<bialix> yes, this is very serious regression IMO
<wgrant> Quite a few people have asked here about it. And I'm sure lots more just thought that Launchpad was yet another broken webapp not worthy of any interest.
<bialix> btw, new release UI is much better. now release is clearly joined to milestone
<bialix> but still UI is a bit weird
<spiv> wgrant: thanks, I just left a comment on the bug asking about a cherrypick.
<wgrant> spiv: Thanks.
<wgrant> bialix: What's still weird about it?
<bialix> it's not clear what is "release notes" and why needed "changelog".
<bialix> perhaps there is help somewhere, I don't know
<bialix> I can't close all Fix Committed bugs when milestone going to inactive, this is really boring
<bialix> I mean "close automatically"
<wgrant> bialix: There are scripts around to do that with launchpadlib.
<wgrant> Argh.
<wgrant> There are docs, but they are terribly out of date and completely useless.
 * wgrant files a bug.
<bialix> I'm doing releases of QBzr ~1 year
<bialix> maybe I don't see all quirks because I know how to do it
<bialix> btw, upload interface could be better as well
<bialix> 1. will be nice to have width of description input field a bit (+30%) bigger
<bialix> I don't see full text when I'm type something like: Windows Python installer for Python 2.4
<bialix> 2. File content type droplist. How this info is used?
<bialix> I never can figure out and many times I have temptaion to not change default value to "Installer file"
<bialix> well, at least make all text fileds bigger will be good improvement
<bialix> because windows paths to files could be much bigger than available space
<wgrant> I haven't actually used that UI before.
 * wgrant sharpens some weapons, and prepares to file bugs.
<bialix> heh
<bialix> may be, (just may be) there should be additional interface for release managers needs
<bialix> I remember someone said in #bzr about release interface: it's too hard to find how actually made release
<bialix> i.e. you need open series page
<wgrant> I believe that's known.
<bialix> then find out "Create release" link
<wgrant> Some of this UI is getting reworked *again* soon, IIRC.
<bialix> well, ok
<bialix> will see
<bialix> may be some sort of control panel for project owners/release managers will help
<bialix> I dunno
<bialix> more use case oriented: I want create milestone, I want create release, etc
<bialix> series is not very clear
<wgrant> Any Bugs people around?
<oldman_> hi
<oldman_> the first initial import of two of my ~vcs-imports requests keeps failing due to LP:120992
<oldman_> is anyone around to do a manual initial import for me? (this is how it was got around last time)
<oldman_> future syncs work fine once this initial import has been done manually
<intellectronica> oldman_: i don't think there's anyone around who could help you right now. probably in a few hours. file a question and as soon as someone is available it will be looked at
<oldman_> ok thanks
<oldman_> intellectronica: what's the correct project to file a ~vcs-imports question against again?
<intellectronica> oldman_: launchpad
<oldman_> thanks
<wgrant> intellectronica: Aha! A Bugs person! Can you or somebody else have a look at bug #373683?
<ubottu> Bug 373683 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/373683 is private
 * intellectronica looks
<intellectronica> wgrant: thanks, that's quite serious, and should be easy to fix
<wgrant> intellectronica: Great.
<andrea-bs> The port 22 (ssh) on bazaar.staging.launchpad.net is closed, why?
<gnomefreak> is there a way to grab a superceeded tarball from PPA?
<bigjools> gnomefreak: yes, change the filter on the index page to see all packages, but if they're superseded more than a month ago they get removed
<gnomefreak> bigjools: im not seeing a way to do that
<gnomefreak> where is the filter found
<gnomefreak> nevermind
 * gnomefreak moron today
<bigjools> :)
<wgrant> How are debug archives going to work with PPAs?
<bigjools> the debug packages will live in the same repo
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> So it's just primary archives that have a separate debug archive?
<bigjools> yep
<bigjools> we don't want to bother our mirrors too much :)
<wgrant> Yep.
 * bigjools -> lunch
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<dhruba> Hello
<slayton_> when writing debian/control is there anything like {$shlibs:Depends} for the build-depends field?
<beuno> slayton_, this really isn't the channel for packaging support
<slayton_> beuno, where should I go?
<beuno> slayton_, maybe #ubuntu-motu?
<slayton_> ok thanks
<Marco> Hello.  I'm trying to contribute to a project (do-plugins) and I'm a little confused about how to go about doing things.  I registered a branch on the launchpad website, but where do I go from here?
<Marco> in terms of uploading to my branch
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<beuno> Marco, have you used bzr before?
<Marco> beuno, no
<beuno> Marco, https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<Marco> I mean, I've branched the do-plugins project to work on it obviously
<Marco> but that's it
<beuno> then
<beuno> you need to push
<beuno> bzr push lp:~username/projectname/branchname
<beuno> (make sure you have your ssh key set in your profile)
<Marco> it gives me an error about the repository already existing
<beuno> and then I suppose you file a merge proposal against the project
<beuno> Marco, you registered the branch in the web, right?
<Marco> yes
<beuno> maybe you'll need to add --use-existing
<beuno> or --overwrite
<wgrant> --use-existing
<Marco> bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:~marco-92/do-plugins/XChat already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<beuno> jml, can we please get rid of registering branches?  :)  ^
<wgrant> Isn't the option to register a non-mirrored branch meant to go away soon?
<wgrant> Heh
<beuno> wgrant, :)
<beuno> Marco, do what it says
<beuno> --use-existing-dir
<Marco> thanks, that appears to be working
<wgrant> You can just push the branch in future - you don't need to register it beforehand.
<Marco> How long do changes take to show up on the lp site?
<wgrant> Normally only a couple of minutes... but there was a problem yesterday where the scanner hung.
<Marco> On other people's commits, there's a link to their user page.  But when I commit, it's just my name and email in bold
<Marco> https://code.launchpad.net/~marco-92/do-plugins/XChat/
<Marco> How do I change that?
<wgrant> Marco: bzr whoami "Some User <user@domain.com>"
<wgrant> Marco: The email address needs to match one on your Launchpad account.
<wgrant> But that won't change the old commits.
<Marco> thanks
<wgrant> Given that there's only two commits, you could probably uncommit them and recommit with the fixed email address.
<Marco> wgrant, now it's telling me something about diverged branches
<wgrant> Marco: bzr push --overwrite
<wgrant> By default, pushing will not remove revisions from the history in the destination branch.
<andrea-bs> rockstar, ping: I have a project that you and the rest of the Launchpad team may find useful
<rockstar> andrea-bs, hi
<andrea-bs> rockstar, I just sent you a mail :)
<rockstar> andrea-bs, okay.  I probably won't check it until later today then.
<andrea-bs> rockstar, I can paste the text somewhere if you wish
<rockstar> andrea-bs, no, it's fine.  If it's not something that needs my attention right now, I can wait.
<andrea-bs> rockstar, ok
<intellectronica> rockstar: someone asked for help with an import earlier and i told them to file a question. don't remember who or what but can try and dig it up
<intellectronica> rockstar: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73110
<rockstar> andrea-bs, PQM-ng has already been done.  It's called Tarmac.
<andrea-bs> rockstar, Cool, thanks. I'll give a look to it
<rockstar> andrea-bs, I'm replying to your email now.
<eday> Hi! Are there any known problems with broken tarball release links? I released a tarball and it works from the Download page, but not from Release/Milestone pages
<eday> fwiw, it does seem to work on edge.launchpad.net, just not on launchpad.net
<persia> eday, It's a known issue, and under investigation.
<eday> persia: ok, thanks!
<vadi2> Does anyone know of terminal instructions for adding a ppa to sources.list? I'm looking about but can't find a good example.
<hexmode> sudo sh -c 'echo deb http://ppa/url .... > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa.list'
<tsimpson> vadi2: the way I do it is edit/create /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu.list and add the sources there
<vadi2> was hoping for a one-line command, going to try hex'
<tsimpson> hexmode: echo http://... | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa.list
<tsimpson> no need for sudo sh -c
<tsimpson> *deb http://...
<hexmode> tsimpson: thanks for the reminder... I'm so used to sudo sh...
<vadi2> "echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/giftwrap/ppa/ubuntu | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa.list" ?
<tsimpson> you need the component "main", but yeah
<vadi2> "echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/giftwrap/ppa/ubuntu main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa.list"
<tsimpson> "echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/giftwrap/ppa/ubuntu main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa.list"
<vadi2> okay
<hexmode> um
<hexmode> "jaunty main" ?
<tsimpson> err, yeah
<tsimpson> "echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/giftwrap/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa.list"
 * tsimpson puts his brain in gear
<tsimpson> if you want to append to the file, use "tee -a" instead
<vadi2> do I?
<vadi2> I guess I should, as others might use this
<tsimpson> you only need it when you want to add lines, not for the initial write
<tsimpson> "echo ... | tee file" is like "echo ... > file", "echo ... | tee -a file" is like "echo ... >> file"
<vadi2> hm. I'd like something that works if they're doing it the first time, or adding too (if they've added several ppas this way)
<kklimonda> hey, Why not all PPA repositories can be pinned using apt pinning? i.e. Not all of them has unique name like "v=9.04,o=LP-PPA-gtg,a=jaunty,l=Ubuntu,c=main"?
<kklimonda> hmm.. forget it
<gord> hi, it seems launchpad has lost a file of mine. if you goto https://edge.launchpad.net/csl-l/trunk/littlestgoddess-1.1 and click the download link, you get a launchpad 404 page. anyone know whats happening?
<ubottu> Bug 404 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/404 is private
<gord> oh wait, it litterally started working again just now, perculiar
<Marco> The launchpad map keeps putting my location in egypt
<Marco> no matter how many times I put the market on Miami and hit save settings
<Marco> *marker
<gary_poster> Marco: not the worst bug in the world, but annoying. :-)  Would you mind putting a bug in for Launchpad?  Failing that, can you tell me your user name and browser, and I'll make a bug report, mentioning it (so the report has some concrete information)?
<Marco> I'll gladly put in a bug
<gary_poster> Marco: many thanks
<Marco> gary_poster, what project name do I file the bug under?
<gary_poster> Marco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<Marco> submitted it, thanks
<gary_poster> cool, ty
<OsamaK> Hello. Is there any way to get last updates on trasnaltion of specified package? (I'm interested in trasnalting more than a package, and it'd be boring if I had to check each of them..)
<LaPingvino> trasnalting?
<LaPingvino> translating?
<OsamaK> (e.g. <https://translations.launchpad.net/awn>)
<LaPingvino> lemme check
<Marco> Say I've branched a project to work on a specific aspect.  What's the best way to keep everything except what I'm working on up to date with the main branch?
<LaPingvino> OsamaK: it seems RSS is missing, but then I'm not known with ALL ins and outs of Launchpad
<gary_poster> danilos, around?
<LaPingvino> Marco: pull in the changes to your branch every now and then
<Marco> using merge?
<gary_poster> Marco: yeah.  bzr is very smart with that.
<Marco> I don't quite understand the syntax of bzr merge
<beuno> Marco, I'd suggest going over to #bzr for help in using the tool
<gary_poster> OsamaK: I don't know of an RSS story.  Was going to ask a translations team guy but he's not around.  Maybe put in a brainstorm?  http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/user?destination=ideatorrent/launchpad-net/submit/  or if that's too much trouble, a bug against the launchpad project?
<LaPingvino> merging is something every VCS can do... or am I wrong?
<LaPingvino> gary_poster: sounds great
<gary_poster> LaPingvino: merging something every VCS can do: yup, pretty much.  Different algorithms and characteristics and strengths.  SVN, for instance, is not nearly as good at merging (in its current incarnation) than many of the more recent systems
<OsamaK> gary_poster: ok. thanks.
<LaPingvino> gary_poster: that's what Linus said with GIT as well
<gary_poster> y
<lionel> hi, we are migration ubuntu-fr LoCo svn+trac installation to LP. Is there a way to import our ticket on launchpad? I remember reading something about that...
<gary_poster> lionel: does https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/TracPlugin help?
<lionel> gary_poster: looks good, thanks!
<gary_poster> lionel: cool, np :-)
<mdke> I've opened a question about renaming a project, but I'm curious as to whether it is actually possible. Does anyone know if it can be done? Or does the fact that the project contains branches mean that it can't be renamed?
<beuno> mdke, it can
<beuno> all branch URLs will break
<beuno> so people will have to re-set them manually
<beuno> but there's a project alias thing salgado worked on
<beuno> not sure how much it redirects
<mdke> beuno: so the branches will be renamed with it too
<mdke> ?
<beuno> mdke, yes
<mdke> great
<stefanlsd> Which email can i use to send a bug to the test launchpad server (sandpit)?
<gary_poster> stefanlsd: um, that's a darn good question.  You want staging, in other words--something that won't stay in the db?
<gary_poster> stefanlsd: I'm sorry, I have to run.
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<kRutOn> Hello.
<kRutOn> I have a problem that seems pretty universal. My .po imports to rosetta sometimes take days. It appears to be tied to the way the directory structure in my tar.gz file is set up.
<kRutOn> Is there some way I can tar up the .pot and .po files to be compatible with the automated po import approver?
<persia> stefanlsd, staging doesn't do email, unfortunately (or at least it didn't the last several times I tried to do something with it).  In some ways this is good because we don't get lots of spurious email, but it limits testing.
<thumper> persia: staging does do email (for testing) but it all ends up in a big IMAP folder only devs can see
<persia> thumper, Ah.  Sorry about the floods previously then :)
<thumper> persia: we don't look at it all the time
<thumper> and people using staging is good
<persia> But still, it's not useful for those of us who try to work on external tools.  That said, with launchpadlib, there's not nearly the dependence on the mailing interface.
<wgrant> In 6.5 weeks that will be fixed for some cases, I guess.
<wgrant> As some things will be able to be done using the Freed code.
<persia> Well, we'd need to setup  a private instance (non-trival), or perhaps the giant-testing-ldap could also be made public.
<persia> I suspect there are lots of these corner cases that can be investigated as part of the opening of LP development.
<wgrant> giant-testing-imap? I doubt it.
<persia> s/ldap/imap/ (I can't read)
<wgrant> But it can't be *that* hard to set up a development instance without all the extra bits.
<persia> wgrant, Why is giant-testing-imap bad?  performace?  private risk?
#launchpad 2009-06-04
<wgrant> Private risk.
<wgrant> Impersonation risk.
<wgrant> I can just request a password reset link for anybody, then I get access to their account.
<persia> Impersonation risk is probably the greater, as private risk is exacerbated by impersonation risk (plus private risk is harder, as it's non-trivial how to trigger private email that contains useful private information)
<wgrant> It may be less trivial to trigger private email (but not very hard), but I'm sure lots of users trigger private email on staging in normal use.
<persia> Good point.
<thumper> persia: wgrant has it right, almost certainly the staging IMAP will stay closed
<thumper> persia: although local launchpad instances (for development) do send email
<thumper> persia: to user@localhost
<thumper> persia: I think it can be configured
<persia> user@localhost is easy enough to stuff in /etc/aliases :)
<wgrant> Why do the app apocalypses seem to be moving the non-free code into the same namespace as the free stuff, when it all used to be separate? How is the tree split going to work?
<ajmitch_> apocalypses?
<wgrant> That's what they seem to call it when they move code into the lp.* Python namespace.
<maxb> I miss the old LP icon scheme :-(
<wgrant> maxb: For builds?
<thumper> :)
<thumper> ajmitch_: apocalypses because there is likely to be lots of fallout
<maxb> yes
<thumper> maxb: which one?
<thumper> I've not looked at the new one
<thumper> I don't touch builds much
<thumper> wgrant: getting this from qa notes?
<ajmitch_> thumper: And I thought that someone was being smart & using the original meaning of it being an unveiling :)
<wgrant> thumper: Yes.
<wgrant> maxb: The new ones do seem a bit less clear.
<thumper> ajmitch_: ha, no
<wgrant> maxb: And they're terribly inconsistent.
<maxb> In particular the "currently building" one used to be a constant animation, now it's animate-pause-animate-pause-...
<nhandler> I'm trying to delete a team ppa so that I can rename the team. However, I am unable to find an option to do so. The PPA help page also doesn't explain how to do this. Is it possible, or do I need to file a question on answers.launchpad.net?
<maxb> needs a question
<nhandler> maxb: Can I just request that the team name be changed then? Is there a need to first request the ppa deletion?
<maxb> No idea, I'm just repeating what I've heard on this channel previously :-)
<spm> nhandler: ppa's don't travel well between team renames - it can be done, but there can be issues. :-/ the other gotcha with team renames is if you have an email list.
<nhandler> spm: The PPAs are empty, so that isn't an issue. The teams do have email lists though. What type of problems would renaming the team cause (aside from a new address)?
<spm> nhandler: it makes my life a misery if we have to migrate the list ;-)
<spm> nhandler: seriously tho - it can be done. isn't too hard. just a *lot* easier if the archives can be ditched. but!!! if you want the archives kept, that is cool. complaints from me to the contrary :-)
<lifeless> spm: don't be telling users that they can choose to make your life a misery.... ;)
<nhandler> spm: I just checked, and we can ditch the archives.
<nhandler> Can I file one question requesting all of the ubuntuforums-beginners-* teams be renamed to ubuntu-beginners-*, or do I need to file separate ones? Also, does it matter that I am not the owner for all of these teams (I am for the main ubuntuforums-beginners team)
<spm> nhandler: whatever you prefer. one Q is fine, multiple is more karma points for me, or one of the other losas ;-)
<spm> lifeless: :-D
<nhandler> spm: And does it matter that I am not the owner of all of the LP teams? (I am the owner of the main ~ubuntuforums-beginners team)
<spm> nhandler: hmmm. to a certain extent, yeah it does - we need to verify that JoeRandom isn't creating social engineering attack havoc....
<nhandler> spm: So even though I own the parent team ubuntuforums-beginners, I need to get the owner of ubuntuforums-beginners-foo to sign off?
<spm> hmm. maybe... not. in your case.
<spm> nhandler: this was just brought up at the recent CC meeting wasn't it?
<nhandler> spm: Yes, they suggested renaming the team at the CC meeting
<spm> nhandler: (just checking what all the teams are) the only one that makes me twitchy was the team council, and you're and admin for that. so I'd suggest all is groovy.
<nhandler> spm: That is great. I'll file the questions now. I decided to go with multiple questions in order to ensure that all of the teams get renamed (it also will get you the karma ;) )
<nhandler> Thanks a lot for your help
<spm> heh. np!
 * MaWaLe is away: brb
 * MaWaLe is back (gone 00:01:34)
* leonardr changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<RockyRoad> Hi
<RockyRoad> I just added some bzr tags to revisions (copied from CVS). They don't show up in lp interface ?
<RockyRoad> Or is there a better way to do it ?
<RockyRoad> they mark past releases
<RockyRoad> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~m-baert/planet-drupal/5.x
<RockyRoad> Or should I create lp releases ?
<jpds> RockyRoad: Tags don't come up on the code. pages.
<RockyRoad> It's my 1st lp project, I try to get how it goes
<geser> how can I check with LP API if a team is subscribed to a bug before (un)subscribing them? or can I simply try to (un)subscribe them and hope LP will do the right thing?
<intellectronica> geser: you can just try to unsubscribe the team
<wgrant> geser: You could search through the subscriber list, but you could more quickly construct the subscription's URL and check if it 404s.
<wgrant> Or do what intellectronica says.
<geser> what's the correct way to change status or importance of a bug through the API? task.importance = value or task.transitionToImportance()?
<intellectronica> geser: they are equivalent, but i'd prefer to read code that uses assignment to the attribute and patching the object. transitionToImportance is an implementation detail, really. i think we should remove it
<geser> intellectronica: how do I "patch" the object through the LP API? just setting task.status doesn't seem to be enough. How do I save this change?
<wgrant> task.lp_save()
<geser> ah
<geser> it could be documented better
<intellectronica> geser: sorry, i wasn't clear. what wgrant said. behind the scenes it triggers an HTTP PATCH request
<intellectronica> geser: the documentation is on a wiki ;)
<wgrant> geser: It's documented where it describes setting of attributes...
<geser> found it now (after searching the page for lp_save)
<geser> so I've all parts together for my script to ACK sync requests
<nhandler> geser: Are you going to add it to ubuntu-dev-tools?
<geser> I might at the end, but first it would need some more checks before I make it available to the public
<luks> is there a known problem with PPAs?
<luks> I've uploaded a package two days ago to https://launchpad.net/~qbzr-dev/+archive/ppa
<luks> but it's still not there
<luks> and if I try to reupload it, I get only "Already uploaded to ppa.launchpad.net"
<geser> remove the .upload file (or use dput -f)
<luks> well, I know how to force it
<luks> but I'm not sure if it will help
<wgrant> Is the changes file signed with the right key?
<luks> wouldn't it send me a mail if it wasn't?
<luks> but yes, it is
<wgrant> That's one of the few cases where it can't send you an email.
<wgrant> Because otherwise I could just throw unsigned changes files at ppa.launchpad.net, and Launchpad would happily drown arbitrary people with email.
<luks> it's signed using DSA key ID 92132F7B and https://launchpad.net/~luks says it has the key
<wgrant> Sounds like you'll need somebody to look at the logs.
<wgrant> But try uploading again.
<luks> hm, yeah, I tried to force it and now it accepted it
<luks> weird
<luks> isn't there some kind of queue that checks for uploaded but unprocessed packages?
<wgrant> The upload queue is checked every 5 minutes.
<luks> anyway, must have been some temporary glitch
<luks> everything seems to work fine now
<luks> oh, and surprisingly quickly built
<luks> cool
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> And somehow the source is already published.
<wgrant> I don't see how it could have been published at 12:15UTC.
<wgrant> When did you get the Accepted email?
<luks> Thu, Jun 4, 2009 at 2:15 PM
<wgrant> That is 7 minutes ago?
<luks> yes
<bigjools> wgrant: still there?
<wgrant> bigjools: I am.
<bigjools> wgrant: have you noticed that we changed the publishing interval for PPAs?
<bigjools> and what are you doing up this late? :)
<wgrant> bigjools: I was wondering about that. is it 5-minutely now?
<bigjools> yep
<wgrant> Very nice!
<bigjools> well the script only takes about 2 minutes
<wgrant> Right. I'd always wondered why it was */20...
<bigjools> because ..... <waves hand>
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Well, now I'm a bit less confused as to how that source got published at 12:15.
<wgrant> And I should probably go to bed.
<savvas> is there a bug to the way email subscription to code.lp works?
<happyaron> hi, someone ask me that he got a mail saying he needs renew his membership in ubuntu-users launchpad group, but the link followed returns a Page Not Found.
<beuno> savvas, you'll need to be more specific
<beuno> happyaron, did you change his username?
<savvas> beuno: sorry, I subscribed myself to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cy-webteam/ubuntu-cy-website/trunk - I edited my subscription to receive emails about changes and revisions 11 and 12 aren't sent to me as an email
<savvas> I've pushed 11 and 12
<happyaron> beuno: I don't know why because I am just a member of that group, not an administrator
<happyaron> He just send me a mail, I don't know why he choose to ask me, :)
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/~midali/+expiringmembership/ubunt-users
<savvas> beuno: I received revision 10 though
<happyaron> here is the link he has got, it's truly a Page Not Found
<happyaron> but I didn't receive such a mail though I am also a member of that group
<beuno> happyaron, seemst here's a typo there
<beuno> savvas, you should of gotten those emails
<happyaron> beuno: what?
<beuno> happyaron,
<beuno> happyaron, BTW: I read all the IRC logs and liked the "Would you think KDE One is a
<beuno> service from Nokia?" question, which as far as I can see was dodged a
<beuno> er
<beuno> few times. It might not be 100% applicable here, because KDE owns its
<beuno> own trademark and Nokia "only" provides Qt + a few devs (or just Aaron
<beuno> ignore that
<beuno> BTW: I read all the IRC logs and liked the "Would you think KDE One is a
<beuno> service from Nokia?" question, which as far as I can see was dodged a
<beuno> few times. It might not be 100% applicable here, because KDE owns its
<beuno> own trademark and Nokia "only" provides Qt + a few devs (or just Aaron
<beuno> ffs.................
<beuno> copynpaste in linux can't be this broken...
<happyaron> beuno: I am not that Aaron who works for KDE...
<beuno> https://launchpad.net/~midali/+expiringmembership/ubunt-users
<savvas> beuno: they're not in spam folder :\ I've noticed the same for revisions 8 and 9
<beuno> happyaron, ignore that
<beuno> happyaron, look at the URL
<beuno> maybe it should be: ubuntu-users
<beuno> not ubunt-users?
<beuno> the team must have been renamed or something
<happyaron> beuno: oh, yeah
<savvas> perhaps something wrong with the application that handles the emails?
<savvas> I mean server-wise
<happyaron> savvas: maybe, I may go to fill an Answer
<savvas> happyaron: sorry, our questions got mixed, it wasn't for you, but it would seem wise to do that :)
<happyaron> savvas: :-)
<savvas> in case someone is interested in my case, here are the full details: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73238
<popey> I am getting an odd message when I upload to my ppa.. "Could not find person ''" - in the rejected mail
<popey> ah, ignore me, I know what this is
<greg-g> anyone else getting tons (4+ a day) of spam to their launchpad hosted mailing lists? It is a moderated list, which helps, but means i need to manually mark them "Discard" every so often.
<Riddell> greg-g: all mailing lists attract spam
<Riddell> I set all the lists I admin to subscribers posting only, it's the only reliable way to stop spam
 * mpt loves the new extra options when reporting a bug
<greg-g> Riddell: good point. I just wish the launchpad mailman interface had a "mark all messages that are Defer to Discard" similar to the mailman interface on lists.ubuntu.com (yeah, I reported a bug ;) ).
<Riddell> mm, that's a very useful feature
<miik> what is 'One Hundred Paper Cuts' ?
<greg-g> miik: small useability issues which are easy to work around, yet make the experience less than ideal.  Usually they are simple fixes (see: David Seigel's latest blog post on planet.ubuntu)
<miik> oh
<miik> well, is anyone going to fix them?
<greg-g> that is the idea
<miik> okie
<miik> i hope so
<greg-g> this is kind of off-topic for this channel, though.
<miik> ok
<maxb> Weirdness. If I search LP for "Death By a Hundred Paper Cuts", the top search result is the blueprint - but if I follow the link, I get a Not Found / OOPS
<maxb> OOPS-1251A1371 for example
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1251A1371
<maxb> leonardr: Is something obviously wrong, or shall I file a bug?
<leonardr> maxb: an oops always means something's wrong, but i think there's a bug for that already
<maxb> I can't find one in /launchpad, is it in one of the more specific projects?
<leonardr> maxb: it's bug 383191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383191 in launchpad "Search results include broken link to bug's +viewstatus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383191
<leonardr> it's technically a related bug, but i bet they have the same cause
<maxb> Hmm. Really? The blueprint URL was valid at some time in the past, because it's in google's cache with the actual data
<leonardr> maxb: you're right, i think it's different
<leonardr> it looks like the blueprint was moved to a different project
<leonardr> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+spec/desktop-karmic-death-by-100-paper-cuts
<leonardr> and the search hasn't caught up yet
<aogail> Hi all. Is it possible for launchpad to import a darcs branch?
<leonardr> maxb: confirmed, this is normal behavior. when something changes url it will be a while before the crawler finds it again
<lool> Hey, I'm trying to rename a PPA, or alternatively to delete it; I can't find the link to achieve this -- isn't this possible at this time?
<beuno> cprov, ^
<cprov> lool: what's the problem with the existing PPA ?  does it already have uploads ?
<maco> so what parts of LP are being open sourced soonish?
<lool> cprov: it has one source package; the ppa is named after the implementation I started using, but it was a dead end and I'm moving to a different one, with a different name
<beuno> maco, https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<lool> The PPA was meant to carry a linux kernel and qemu version for "realview" but the upstream linux support is actually lacking -- I thought it was complete but it isn't -- now I'm moving to "versatile" and realview is in the ppa name
<cprov> lool: file a question in soyuz asking LOSAs to mark it as disabled.
<lool> I don't care about the contents, I'll rename the source package
* beuno changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<lool> cprov: Ok, thanks
<cprov> lool: create a new PPA and life goes on.
<maco> which part is Soyuz?
<lool> cprov: This PPA was "special"  :)
<cprov> maco: the part that deal with packages in distributions
<maco> as in the part that does the building, or the PPA part, or do you mean it tracks $application v. $application-as-packaged-in-$distro?
<alkisg> cprov: Hi, I've had a PPA key uid problem and I've opened a question as you instructed me: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/72982
<alkisg> Would it be possible to have a look at it in the next few days? (We are preparing to publish a tutorial and it involves adding the ppa key). Thanks!
<al-maisan> alkisg: AFAIK PPAs cannot be renamed; your best bet may be to create *another* PPA with the name desired.
<alkisg> al-maisan: No, the PPA is fine, it's the uid that is the problem. cprov said he could create another uid but it would be a little difficult.
<al-maisan> aha ..
<al-maisan> OK then
<DanDan> hello
<DanDan> hello .. I have recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 (amd64) and have a broken packagae ( flashplugin-nonfree ) ..it wont be removed / reinstalled / or deleted by deleting the files manually !!!! .. ANYONE Plz :( !! ..
<DanDan> and when I finally got a bug report .. I reported to launchpad and then  get  a msg that since I upgraded by skipping releases they dont support the bug !! :|
<beuno> DanDan, we don't do Ubuntu support here
<beuno> please head over to #ubuntu
<fta> d'oh! http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27504489/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_3.0.184.0~svn20090604r17637-0ubuntu1~ucd1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<fta> WARNING: The following essential packages will be removed.
<fta> This should NOT be done unless you know exactly what you are doing!
<fta>   mktemp
<romao> Shoudn't my username/link-to-my-user-page be identified whenever I push to a branch using one of my ssh-keys for authentication?
<beuno> romao, you have to set your launchpad username
<beuno> bzr lp-login USERNAME
<romao> beuno: yeah, this was done -- but on code.launchpad appears my ssh-key comment instead of my name
<beuno> romao, ah
<beuno> so
<beuno> bzr whoami 'You Name <your@email>'
<romao> beuno: this, afaik, whill change de display for the ssh comment, right!? What I'm wondering is if it shouldn't actually put a link to my launchpad profile instead
<stani> do I have to sign my source packages to upload them with dput to my PPA?
<beuno> romao, I have no idea what you mean by "ssh comment"
<stani> can I also upload non signed source packages?
<LarstiQ> stani: no
<LarstiQ> stani: the gpg signature is used to determine wether you have upload rights to the ppa
<romao> beuno: oh, sorry... the "whoami" command will only whange the display from "<username>@<hostname>" to "My Name <email>", right?
<LarstiQ> stani: (as well as attributing the upload to the key's owner)
<beuno> romao, yes
<beuno> but not retroactively
<beuno> for new commits
<stani> LarstiQ: is there a way to sign my packages without having to type my secret phrase?
<LarstiQ> stani: I use gpg-agent with caching enabled (and an openpgp smartcard)
<stani> I am looking for ways to make uploading to ppa less work, especially when uploading to multiple versions
 * LarstiQ nods
<stani> ok, I'll google that thanks
<LarstiQ> someone recently mentioned having a seperate gpg key for automated nightly builds/uploads
<LarstiQ> maxb: was that you?
<romao> beuno: Ok, making things clear: https://code.launchpad.net/~caioromao/apport/pardus-bugzilla -- Shouldn't this all be "Caio Romão" with a link to my launchpad profile instead?
<beuno> romao, only when you've set your email address
<beuno> and have that registered in launchpad
<beuno> that's how launchpad matches commits to users  :)
<LaPingvino> oi romão, tudo bem? (não sou brasileiro nem portugues, sou da holanda)
<LaPingvino> (tô aprendendo português do brasil)
<romao> beuno: hmm, I thought that this would be resolved through my ssh id -- Thanks for the info ;)
<beuno> romao, DVCs make that very hard, so the short answer is "no"
<romao> LaPingvino: está indo muito bem com o português, parabéns ;)
<LaPingvino> não tam bom... só de um mes, pouco mais
<LaPingvino> mas obrigado pelas parabéns
<LaPingvino> tô aprendendo pela minha namorada ;)
<LaPingvino> aonde mora? vou ao brasil na terca-feira... :P
<LaPingvino> mas bem, vou parar de falar em português aqui, cre que é só ingles aqui... ;)
<romao> LaPingvino: em São Paulo - (switching to english) where are you going?
<LaPingvino> My flight goes Amsterdam - Madrid - São Paulo - Porto Alegre
<LaPingvino> (a minha namorada mora aí, não tudos têm que saber disso ;))
<LaPingvino> airport São Paulo GRU, 18h10 on 9th of june
<romao> cool. Porto Alegre is a great city. Going to FISL?
<LaPingvino> FISL?
<crevette> hello
<maxb> LarstiQ: yes, me
 * LarstiQ nudges maxb in stani's direction
<romao> LaPingvino: Forum Internacional de Software Livre (I'll begin on June 23rd, iirc)
<LaPingvino> I'll be gone by then already...
<crevette> I received a CHROOTWAIT error while trying to build a package in my ppa, is it a know error?
<crevette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/+archive/ppa/+build/1060621
<cprov> crevette: let me check
<maxb> Doh! I asked a question about moving my key between accounts, and commented on it from the second account to confirm that both the accounts are me...... only just noticed that that caused it to go into a "Needs Information" status :-/
<cprov> crevette: uhm, karmic is apparently in a broken state. Can you check its state in #ubuntu-devel or better #ubuntu-motu
<crevette> cprov: Okay I'll do
<crevette> thanks
<fta> cprov, it's an essential package, i doubt it's about motu
<fta> new coreutils
<cprov> fta: right, I said that more in the sense that you might know better than me what's going on
<cprov> fta: and I was right :)
<w4ett> Hi...We're having some trouble in the Tennessee Team https://launchpad.net/~tennessee.team Our Team Owner has been MIA about 10 Months now and we have voted on a change of ownership  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/06/03/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<pleia2> having admins on this team has been a problem for a long time, the owner keeps disappearing, we keep having to ask for admins to be added: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/14800
<pleia2> so it would be nice to finally just get the founder replaced with someone who is around
<beuno> pleia2, sounds like you need to talk to jono
<w4ett> I am at present an appointed admin for the team and have been selected to act as the new team owner
<pleia2> JanC said we just needed to ask in here
<pleia2> JanC: help :)
<kiko> beuno, we can handle this really
<kiko> is there a question filed already?
 * beuno defers to the all powerful kiko
<pleia2> kiko: the question I posted was about adding admins, not changing the owner - should a new one be filed against launchpad for the owner change?
<w4ett> not as of yet kiko ...
<kiko> w4ett, pleia2: it needs a question, but I'll do it then
<w4ett> kiko: thanks
<w4ett> kiko:  The question is here:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73275  Thank you for your help.
<savvas> is there a general problem with chroot on build ports? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cgal/3.4-4ubuntu1
<savvas> ignore the above, got my reply on #ubuntu-motu - I'll try later :)
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 22:00 UTC until 22:10 UTC to update document storage capacity | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<maxb> document storage? LP stores documents?
<mwhudson> i think it means the librarian
<spm> it does
<nhandler> spm: I filed those questions about the team renames we were discussing yesterday
<spm> nhandler: cool - do you have a number/link? it hasn't been passed thru to our queue yet, so I'll grab myself.
<nhandler> spm: Questions 73194, 73195, 73196, 73197, 73198 and 73199
<spm> ta
<nhandler> Thanks again for all of your help spm
<xteejx> Guys, I think LP is down, but there's no planned maintenance?
<xteejx> It's only when I try to login though...
<dtchen> seems planned from the announcements i saw (also in /topic)
<spm> xteejx: there is planned maintenence - we're doing an update on the librarian
<xteejx> spm, Oh right I didn't see it on the news section of LP sorry lol
<spm> :-)
<xteejx> Its only for 10 minutes just seen the topic heh thanks guys :)
<tsimpson> maintenance taking longer than 10 mins?
<elmo> tsimpson: yeah, we ran into some difficulties
<elmo> services are coming back up now
<tsimpson> ok :)
<bryce> tsimpson: LP withdrawl?
<ajmitch> bryce: it's a problem when the openid provider goes down as well :)
<garyvdm> It's amazing how unproductive I am with out lp
<tsimpson> you don't realize how much you depend on it until it goes down for 20 mins :p
<bryce> yep yep
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: leonardr | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<mthaddon> ajmitch: the openid part stayed up during it all
<mthaddon> ajmitch: or at least, should have done
<mthaddon> ajmitch: were you experiencing openid problems?
<ajmitch> yes
<mthaddon> ajmitch: what kind of problems?
<ajmitch> I was getting "Not a valid OpenID URL" from identi.ca until LP appeared to come back
<mthaddon> ajmitch: k, thx - I'll look into it
<ajmitch> using https://launchpad.net/~ajmitch as the url
<mthaddon> thinking about it that makes sense - we have app servers that are dedicated to login.launchpad.net that were kept running, but that doesn't help much if your identity URL is down
<mwhudson> jamesh was talking about doing discovery (which i think this step is?) in apache
<mthaddon> mwhudson: I'm going to email the list with this info in any case
<mwhudson> the only thing that the ~user -> login redirect does in effect is check that ~user exists
<mwhudson> and something later on will go wrong if that was false
<mwhudson> mthaddon: yeah, good idea
<MTecknology> mthaddon: any time to answer a question?
<MTecknology> mthaddon: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/71199
<mthaddon> MTecknology: sure
<mthaddon> MTecknology: description is a required field :)
<mthaddon> "A description of the Relying Party, explaining why the user should authenticate."
<MTecknology> mthaddon: "Kalliki Software | User Login"
<MTecknology> that sounds good enough?
<mthaddon> ok, done
<MTecknology> ya - that's beautiful :D
#launchpad 2009-06-05
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<mthaddon> np
<MTecknology> mthaddon: so - how busy is the life of a losa?
<mthaddon> not sure how you'd measure that, but definitely pretty damn busy
<mthaddon> being able to do five things at once is a plus, put it that way
<MTecknology> I've been working on moving my servers to different locations entirely and different services 22:00 - 05:30 last night and 11:00 - 18:00 today
<MTecknology> still working on it - and doing homework :P
<mthaddon> sounds like... fun
<MTecknology> yup...
<MTecknology> moving my mail server to zimbra, 3 other servers to one linode
<MTecknology> from zimbra to gmail *
<Marco> When the proposed branch for a merge proposal is committed to, the diffs on the merge proposal page don't update
<Marco> is it possible to force them to update?
<mwhudson> Marco: no, not yet
<lifeless> barry: ping
<lifeless> barry: lp lists break gpg signatures, how do I configure them not to be hostile?
<lifeless> interesting, its inconsistent. I think there is a mailman bug rather than bad settings
<spm> lifeless: or MUA bug? I've been somewhat working with barry to try and identify a fail with his signing of messages - no mailman middleman required
<lifeless> spm: possibly, testing
<lifeless> spm: no, not MUA failure
<spm> cool. something else then. yay.
<lifeless> spm: if I forward the same mail to me@canonical.com, it comes through signed validly
<spm> lifeless: how'd you score me@c.c!!!!!?!?!?! :-P
<lifeless> bug 383784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383784 in launchpad "occasional corruption of signed messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383784
<spm> lifeless: (if you aren't already) it's a bit of a brute force triage; maybe doing a cmd line gpg verify against multiple list maildir's? each and every post that's signed. that'll give a list of emails to examine for fail equivalence. ???
<lifeless> I have a hunch
<lifeless> I suspect its a mailman fail on a signed forward signed message
<lifeless> bbs
<poolie> hello all
<lifeless> ola!
<lifeless> barry: bug 383784 should have enough data to debug now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383784 in launchpad "occasional corruption of signed messages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383784
<duanedesign> bac: At a ,eeting of the Community Council it was decided that the inactive "New User Network" would be replaced by the "Ubuntu Beginners Team"
<duanedesign> s/,eeting/meeting
<duanedesign> The NUN Launchpad page needs to be deactivated
<duanedesign> Can that request be taken care of here or does this need to go to Launchpad Answers
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<spm> duanedesign: it's in progress as we speak! :-) nhandler has put the requests thru, and I'm personally verifying the changes work on staging - have to do some minor sql hackery to do the migration.
<spm> duanedesign: tho... perhaps not the deactivation bit - but that's very easy.
<duanedesign> oh well thank you.
<duanedesign> :)
<spm> duanedesign: can you pls put a request thru for the above, and ping me when it's up? I'll take it from tehre.
<duanedesign> absolutely
<vorian> any eta on a chrootwait errors fix for ppa's?
<duanedesign> spm: Open  Question #73299  Thank you for your help on this matter.
<wgrant> vorian: That's an #ubuntu-devel issue.
<vorian> wgrant: thanks
<hyperair> hello. there's an issue with the karmic buildds, due to a recent upgrade in coreutils (it now ships mktemp) which requires mktemp to be removed
<hyperair> at least, for PPAs.
<hyperair> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27513396/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.banshee_1.5.0~git20090604.r1.c6cf6a1-0ubuntu1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<hyperair> this is an example.
<tc-rucho> hi. Is launchpad going to have a per-project integrated wiki soon?
<wgrant> hyperair: #ubuntu-devel is appropriate for that.
<hyperair> wgrant: you mean the guys at #ubuntu-devel are in charge of the buildds?
<wgrant> hyperair: It's the archive that is broken, not the buildd.s
<wgrant> The buildds just happen to need an unbroken archive to work.
<hyperair> i don't think the archive's broken. it's just that coreutils contains mktemp now, and it's no longer needed
<hyperair> but the buildds refuse to accept that.
<wgrant> It breaks all upgrades.
<wgrant> Not just buildds.
<hyperair> yes it does, but if you allow it to remove mktemp, the upgrade is essentially unbroken
<hyperair> it's a case of aptitude's stubbornness
<wgrant> No... it's a case of the new coreutils being broken.
<wgrant> It's always expected that it won't automatically remove an Essential package.
<wgrant> Anyway, #launchpad people would have less control over the buildd chroots than #ubuntu-devel.
<hyperair> i see
<cavedon> hi all, is karmic PPA chroot broken?
<cavedon> (looks like karmic chroots cannot be build right now, in general, because of some mktemp/coreutils depency conflict)
<wgrant> cavedon: Karmic is broken in general.
<wgrant> cavedon: Waiting for an Ubuntu buildd admin to sort things out.
<cavedon> wgrant: ic, tnx!
<wgrant> cavedon: The builds should all be retried when things are fixed.
<pitti> hello
<pitti> where can I request https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/hal/main to be deleted?
<pitti> (it's an ancient abandoned CVS import)
<pitti> I'd like to request a git import, but I would like to use the lp:hal for that
<oldman_> anyone free to approve some translation file imports that are sitting in needs review?
<henninge> oldman_: which?
<jtv> oldman_: got a URL for the project?
<henninge> ;-)
<oldman_> https://translations.launchpad.net/gtk-recordmydesktop/+imports
<oldman_> thanks :)
<popey> :)
<oldman_> heh
<popey> hilight on rmd working well there ;)
<oldman_> lol
<jtv> oldman_: are you the author?
<oldman_> no
<oldman_> they are ~vcs-imports imports
<oldman_> they will be pushed back upstream to sourceforge
<oldman_> I will be authoring the languages I know though :)
<popey> oldman_: you going to put this in your ppa?
<oldman_> popey: yeah i'll merge with debian/* from the repos at some point
<popey> cool
<oldman_> working on ./configure --enable-pulse=yes at the mo :)
<popey> awsome
<jtv> oldman_: okay, alternatively, what's your arrangement with the authors about translating this?  I ask because we don't want people making lots of spontaneous contributions that won't be looked at.
<popey> http://beeroverip.org/ | oldman_
<oldman_> jtv: current arrangement is that the changes will be pushed back upstream to the current maintainer, and also used in custom/forked releases until such point when the maintainer is able to become more active/involved again
<jtv> oldman_: if some of the languages won't be translated in Launchpad, it's important to make sure we don't invite people to contribute to those.
<jtv> oldman_: what we can do in that case is create a translation group and set access permissions to Restricted.
<oldman_> changes will automatically be synced by ~vcs-imports and automatic bzr import in rosetta
<jtv> oldman_: oh, so it goes both ways for all languages?
<oldman_> that's the intention :)
<jtv> oldman_: ok, hang on...
<oldman_> though the likelihood of any upstream translation is probably quite unlikely
<oldman_> as SF access is restricted to mailed-in patches to an currently inactive single maintainer
<jtv> oldman_: template is approved; translations should follow automatically.
<oldman_> last code change was >6 months ago
<oldman_> many thanks!
<jtv> np
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<Peng_> Random question that's probably answerred somewhere: why isn't the librarian https?
<Peng_> (In fact, I'm pretty sure I've heard the answer, but I don't remember it.)
<wgrant> It does both.
<Peng_> Oh, I totally didn't know that. Cool. Why http by default, then?
<wgrant> There's no need for security, so it's just useful for authentication. And if you want authentication, you can add the 's'. (these are just educated guesses)
<wgrant> And HTTPS is slow.
<Peng_> OK. It seems odd since LP's default is usually HTTPS.
<Peng_> Well, bazaar.lp is HTTP, I guess.
<wgrant> librarian doesn't (well, shouldn't) store any sensitive information.
<wgrant> And there are no cookies.
<Peng_> Yeah.
<Peng_> So much of LP uses HTTPS because some of it needs it, and it's easier to err on the side of caution, right?
<wgrant> Some stuff is private, and all pages need cookies to be able to show the right links.
<wgrant> And transmitting the cookie over HTTP is unthinkably bad.
<Peng_> :)
<Peng_> Most websites aren't so careful with cookies. It's silly, but that's probably one of my favorite things about LP. :P
<wgrant> Most websites aren't quite so powerful.
<Peng_> Powerful?
<wgrant> LP's web UI has the power to distribute packages to millions of machines very quickly.
<Peng_> Oh, good point.
<wgrant> Plus it controls access to quite a bit of proprietary code.
<wgrant> bac: Can you look at bug #383887, please? A lot of people have got a lot of email, and some are responding to bugs with a lot of unnecessary comments.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383887 in launchpad "ubuntu-tn team and ubuntu-tn-users team are subscribed to all bugs in Launchpad itself !!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383887
 * bac looks
<wgrant> Actually, maybe it's fixed now.
<wgrant> Somebody worked out the terrible UI and unsubscribed the team! Incredible.
<wgrant> Oh, no, it's still there...
<bac> wgrant: i don't think so.  look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+subscribe  -- the tn team and the tunisia team are still subscribed to all lp bugs
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> THey were subscribed to more earlier.
<wgrant> launchpad-foundations bugs were affected, but aren't any more.
<bac> wgrant: i can't do anything ATM.  there are no losas available until our US/East guy comes on.  i'll have him handle it then
<wgrant> bac: That's what I suspected.
<bac> wgrant: thanks for the heads up
<bac> wgrant: done.  thanks again.
<barry> lifeless: excellent, thanks.  that hits me every time i forget to toggle off msg signing
<kirkland> can anyone tell why these imports are failing?
<kirkland> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/qemu/qemu-kvm
<kirkland> vcs-imports questions ... they go here, or in #bzr?
<LarstiQ> here
<wgrant> In the case above, I suspect #bzr is more appropriate.
<wgrant> But in general here.
<kirkland> wgrant: cool, thanks.
<lifeless> barry: it looks to be a bug
<lifeless> barry: I've attached a mail that gets corrupted by it
<kirkland> mwhudson_: howdy, getting some errors on my vcs-import, jelmer says it's fixed in his bzr-git business and waiting on LP to pick it up
<wgrant> I hope he's not up now.
<det> Hi, I get an error when I attempt to copy a binary package into a project PPA, but they will import fine into my PPA. I filed a bug report awhile ago, but there has been no reply. Can somebody help me ?
<maxb> det: I doubt anyone can help you unless you give more detail. Like what the error is, for example.
<det> Oops!
<det> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<det> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<det> (Error ID: OOPS-1252ED257)
<det> Not very informative
<det> Been like this for more than a week
<bigjools> det: what is the bug number?
<det> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/381743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381743 in launchpad "Unable to import binary packages into PPA" [Undecided,New]
<bigjools> det, thanks, I think it's a dupe of bug 381239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381239 in soyuz "AssertionError when copying packages ("Found more than one build candidate")" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381239
<bigjools> we;re working on it
<bigjools> I'll mark it as such
<bigjools> and I see you're an edge user, so you'll get the fix in the next day or two
<det> Ok, thanks.
<bigjools> sorry for the inconvenience
<bigjools> det, in the future, if you have PPA problems, file a bug on the Launchpad Soyuz project and it'll get looked at quicker
<det> Ok.
<det> If it helps at all, I was deleting some packages when it broke.
<det> I think I even deleted one where the source was published but it was still building the binaries
<bigjools> cprov1: does that match with your investigation into that bug so far?
<maxb> What does that mean, exactly? It breaks if you try to copy binaries into a PPA iff that (sourcepackagename, version) tuple previously was present in that PPA?
<det> Also, I imported 2 different versions of debhelper into the PPA at once
<bigjools> maxb: there's a huge number of corner cases associated with copying, we obviously didn't catch them all yet
<det> Also, it seems that when I import debhelper source now, it builds but never gets published
<det> Thanks.
<bigjools> right, that's another bug we're fixing, you need to copy the binaries as well
<det> But the other bug prevents me from copying the binaries of either (boost1.35 or debhelper) :-)
<det> I haven't tried any other packages
<bigjools> maybe just re-upload then :)
<det> I just copied boost1.37 with no problems
<det> So it seems it was only packages that were already there
<maxb> I need to get around to trying adapt my copy binaries script to do it via the api at some point - currently doing it by screenscraping :-)
<bigjools> yes, if a version already built in that PPA before you must copy binaries
<bigjools> maxb: yes *please*
<bigjools> maxb: archive.syncSource() ... gogogo :)
<det> I was refering to the copy binaries bug
<det> it seems to only be affected by the 2 packages that were already present and failed to build
<bigjools> right
<maxb> Yeah, but at the time I wrote it, I wanted to delete packages too, and that's not in the API yet :-)
<bigjools> ah well, I can fix that :)
<barry> lifeless: thanks.  i will try to find some time to look at it, even if i'm not the guy to eventually fix it
<maxb> Is it considered a bug that the package list (e.g https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/staging-snapshots) does not show that a previous version's binaries are still published (because the new source failed to build) ?
<bigjools> maxb: could be, that's an interesting problem
<javaJake> Where do I create a project group? Edge testers can do it on their own now, right?
<wgrant> javaJake: I'm pretty sure that's still restricted to admins.
<javaJake> OK
<wgrant> Why would you think otherwise?
<beuno> it still is, yes
<javaJake> wgrant: I thought someone linked me to a page where I could do it, but it was probably about creating something else.
<beuno> javaJake, just open a question so an admin can do it for you
<javaJake> beuno: doing so already :)
<bac> javaJake: please include the URLs to the projects that will be part of the project groups and give some sort of rationale for why you need it.
<javaJake> bac: already doing that too ;)
<javaJake> I read the FAQ on requesting a project group
<bac> javaJake: ok, great.  just trying to short-circuit a round trip with kiko...
 * bac should read the FAQ
<javaJake> :)
<kiko> bac, what's that?
<kiko> oh, URLs :)
<neurobuntu> is it normal to experience 2-3 hour build delays on launchpad?
<cody-somerville> neurobuntu, no
<wgrant> But things are by no means normal at the moment.
<neurobuntu> wgrant, ok thanks.... that was going to be my next question
<wgrant> Karmic is currently broken, so the builders are in manual mode while things are fixed.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, They're in manual for all distroseries?
<javaJake> wgrant: does that have anything to do with the fact that Upgrade Manager asks to do a partial upgrade and then stops and says things aren't quite right yet?
<wgrant> cody-somerville: There is no selectivity, unfortunately.
<cody-somerville> cprov, ^^
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Being able to disable a DAS would be nice.
<javaJake> (in Karmic)
<wgrant> javaJake: Yes.
<cody-somerville> bigjools, ^^
<javaJake> OK :)
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Things are back now.
<wgrant> So the backlog should clear.
<bigjools> karmic/hppa chroots were removed
<wgrant> Will that just mean builds queue up endlessly until the DAS, builds and BPPHs are purged, or will no new builds be created?
<bigjools> no new builds will be created
<wgrant> Convenient.
<bigjools> for karmic/hppa
<bigjools> yeah, the build creation requires chroots to be present
<bac> kiko:  i know how picky you are...
<kiko> bac, :)
 * bac out for a bit
<neurobuntu> are there anyplans to introduce paid account for launchpad, paid accounts might have features like: more then 1gb of storage, domain name re-writting etc..
<bac> neurobuntu: commercial projects can currently use launchpad.  we don't offer FOSS projects more stuff for pay, though.
<neurobuntu> bac, i'm currently no where near it but what happens when someone hits the 1gb limit?
<neurobuntu> do they have to create another account?
<cody-somerville> neurobuntu|away, no
<cody-somerville> neurobuntu|away, they can get the quota upped
<neurobuntu> are newly uploaded packages not being accepted by launchpad right now?
<rickspencer3> hey all
<rickspencer3> what is the best way to get the description for a bug from a bug task (in launchpadlib)?
<rickspencer3> I see the bug_task has a bug_link property, but not sure how to use the bug_link to get the description
<james_w> rickspencer3: bug_task.bug.description should do it
<rickspencer3> james_w: makes sense to me, but I got
<rickspencer3>   File "/home/rick/pm-dashboard/TriageBugsPage.py", line 64, in get_package_bugs_complete
<rickspencer3>     print b.bug_link.description
<rickspencer3> AttributeError: 'unicode' object has no attribute 'description'
<james_w> ah
<james_w> you need b.bug.description
<james_w> b.bug_link is the string containing the URL of the bug object
<james_w> magic makes b.bug be the actual object
<rickspencer3> sorry to be a dolt
<rickspencer3> it wasn't clear from the api docs that there is a "bug" attribute
<rickspencer3> :(
<james_w> np, the documentation needs to be improved in my opinion
<james_w> or rather, python docs should be generated that know about this magic
<rickspencer3> so that worked perfectly
<rickspencer3> thanks!
<james_w> whenever you see something_link you can use "something" to get the object
<james_w> when you see something_collection you can use "something" to get a list-like thing containing all the objects
<rickspencer3> cool, good to know
<rickspencer3> I assumed that the "_link" convention was to save resources
<rickspencer3> so that you had to make a separate call to the server to get the next layer of info
<james_w> it is I believe
<james_w> however, the launchpadlib implementation will do this in the background when you access the attribute, making the API much more pleasant to use
<james_w> it can lead to you making a lot more requests that you realise though, so it's good to check your usage where that would be important
<maxb> Gah, the ubuntu-mozilla-daily&chromium-daily PPAs are monopolizing the builders
<SamB> maybe they should be demoted to weekly ;-)
<maxb> Or at least not both happen simultaneously
<maxb> The official distro buildds seem suspiciously idle. Is something broken?
<neurobuntu> is anybody else having problems with launchpad accepting recently uploaded package?
<neurobuntu> like uploading packages and not hearing anything form launchpad
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: there can be various causes for that
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: often either not uploading to where you think you did, or reuploading an already uploaded orig.tar.gz
<neurobuntu> LarstiQ, like problems on my end?
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: yes
<kiko> neurobuntu, yes.
<kiko> if you don't get any email, it's because your packages aren't signed properly
<kiko> or being sent to the wrong address
<LarstiQ> oh, or that
<neurobuntu> LarstiQ, so i've been uploading packages with version numbers bigger then the ones already on launchpad but the version number stays the same on lp
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: and didn't get any mail, right?
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: has only the debian version changed, or also the upstream version?
<neurobuntu> just the debian version
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: how did the .changes file get produced?
<neurobuntu> dpkg-buildpackage -S -k<keyID>
<neurobuntu> i tried using debuild -k<keyID> but my packages were'nt getting signed
<neurobuntu> err... debuild -S -k<keyId>
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: and the .changes file is in fact signed by the key associated with your account on lp that has access to the ppa?
<neurobuntu> yes
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: where did you dput it to?
<neurobuntu> when I run dput <ppa-name> <file>.changes a .upload file is generated and I'm told that the files were uploaded succesfully
<neurobuntu> http://paste2.org/p/249474
<neurobuntu> I was uploading fine last night and this morning then launchpad was having problems (builds were being held) and every package I've tried to upload since then hasn't been registered by the site
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: which suite, karmic?
<neurobuntu> Jaunty
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: ok, that should be good. I'll assume soma-testing is properly defined too.
<neurobuntu> yes
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: in that case, we've run through all common mistakes, I don't know what's up
<neurobuntu> i haven't touched my keys or my ~/.dput.cf in a few days and like I said it was all working up until launchpad wasn't building this morning
<LarstiQ> right
<LarstiQ> possibly stuck in a queue?
 * LarstiQ looks at one of the lp people
<neurobuntu> LarstiQ, i was guessing that could be the case and wanted to see if other people are having the same problems
 * LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: as a user, I can't really help you further.
<LarstiQ> but had to try, you're the first one where there isn't some point you go "aha!" and it's fixed ;)
<neurobuntu> LarstiQ, thanks for your help its much appreciated
<Flimm1> I'm having trouble understanding the differences between project series, and milestones
<Flimm1> What's the difference between linking a bug to a milestone, and linking a bug to a series?
<Flimm1> If I have a as-of-yet unreleased milestone, should I link in to the "trunk" series or to a "version number" series?
<javaJake> Flimm1: series is simply a branch of development for that specific version
<javaJake> Flimm1: milestone is simply a marker in "version" time
<javaJake> Flimm1: so, a milestone should be linked to a version number series, AFAIK
<javaJake> Flimm1: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<neurobuntu> LarstiQ, you still here?
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: yes
<neurobuntu> Would you be willing to try uploading something to launchpad?
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: sure
<neurobuntu> LarstiQ, thank you
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: something failing to see if I'd get mail good?
 * LarstiQ doesn't have anything 'proper' ready to upload
<neurobuntu> I just want to know if you get any sort of notification
<neurobuntu> I can provide you with a dummy package if you like
<LarstiQ> I'll just reupload something, that should make it complain
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: "The source bzr-svn - 0.6.1-1~bazaar1~hardy1 is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution."
<LarstiQ> neurobuntu: seems to have worked
<neurobuntu> LarstiQ, ok hmm.. that is weird I'll mess around some more ...
<ripps> How long until a manual depwait tries to compile again after I've upload the needed dependency?
<neurobuntu> LarstiQ, hmm... I created a completely new package and uploaded it about 20 minutes ago and it still hasn't shown up...
<maxb> PPA uploads should appear within 5 minutes, I think
<devfil> hi, can someone help me? launchpad (edge) cannot import code from my git repo, it fails with an error in the python script
<maxb> ripps: If they seem to be stuck, it may be a recurrence of bug 378828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378828 in soyuz "DepWaits no longer processed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378828
<LarstiQ> devfil: which one?
<devfil> LarstiQ: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27553657/msn-pecan-trunk-log.txt
<LarstiQ> devfil: that looks similar to another git vcs-import that failed earlier today. Of which the bzr-git author thought he had fixed that, but lp is yet to upgrade to the fixed version
<devfil> LarstiQ: oh great, the important thing is that the bug is fixed, thanks :)
<LarstiQ> devfil: I believe so. If you want to make sure you could use the most recent bzr-git version yourself and branch the relevant git url
<devfil> LarstiQ: I don't know how to use it, I prefer to wait for the new release
<LarstiQ> devfil: that's fine too :)
<devfil> thanks
<devfil> bye
#launchpad 2009-06-06
<jfroy> bah
<jfroy> launchdpad is failing to display any file in one of my branch :/
<jfroy> or at least, any file modified in the branch, which is itself stacked on another branch
<Peng_> What, internal server error on annotate? There's a bug open about that.
<jfroy> Peng: maybe, it doesn't actually say
<jfroy> All I get is a Internal Server Error plain/text response
<jfroy> nothing more specific
<Peng_> jfroy: Yeah, that's what I meant. It happens when you go to /annotate/ URLs, right?
<jfroy> Ah, yes
<jfroy> precisely
<jfroy> searching for annotate on launchpad's bug list doesn't bring up anything
<jfroy> ah, I suppose it would be on loggerhead?
<Peng_> jfroy: I marked it as a duplicate. The best search term is "Internal Server Error".
<Peng_> I guess the bug could use "annotate" in the title.
<jfroy> I actually deleted the branch I was trying to browse and re-pushed it
<jfroy> but I can't delete the branch it is stacked on for some reason
<jfroy> Launchpad complains its being referenced by a number of other branches
<jfroy> I bzr checked the local copy of the branches and they're both fine
<mwhudson> it's something to do with annotating stacked branches
<mwhudson> i guess we should really chase it with the bzr folks...
<danutz3x> Hi
<danutz3x> Package naming question (related to backporting/ppa)
<danutz3x> I name by backported packages by adding a ~hardy1~myname suffix (assuming no ~ is already in the name of course)
<danutz3x> but I got this error:
<danutz3x> libass-dev(inst 0.9.5-2~hardy1~myname ! >= wanted 0.9.5-2)
<danutz3x> am I using a broken naming scheme?
<danutz3x> how can 0.9.5-2~hardy1~myname not satisfy the >= wanted 0.9.5-2 requirement?
<danutz3x> hm, maybe this is the wrong place to ask, I guess it's more of a debian question
<wgrant> danutz3x: The whole point of ~ is that it's less than anything else - even the empty string. That's why it exists.
<wgrant> So, people have taken to depending on something like '0.9.5-2~' rather than '0.9.5-2', to help with backports.
<wgrant> As '0.9.5-2~' < '0.9.5-2~anything'
<danutz3x> Ah, I see
<wgrant> Where 'anything' can be anything not starting with '~'
<danutz3x> I changed the control file to depend on >= wanted 0.9.5-2~hardy1~myname
<danutz3x> but 0.9.5-2~hardy1~ would have been better
<danutz3x> thanks
<wgrant> 0.9.5-2~ better still.
<danutz3x> this is a little ugly I guess
<danutz3x> oops, that's what I meant
<danutz3x> 0.9.5-2~
<wgrant> Backports can get ugly, yeah.
<danutz3x> OK, great, I will keep that in mind
<danutz3x> thank you wgrant!
<wgrant> danutz3x: No problem
<thekorn> hi,
<thekorn> is it possible to link a release series to a PPA package?
<thekorn> or: what does "link to other package" on the overview page of a series mean?
<thekorn> and related question: how can I delete a wrongly created link between a series and a (non existing) package?
<wgrant> thekorn: No, link to a package in another distribution, good question.
<wgrant> In general, keep away from the package linking feature - it's pretty broken and useless for now.
<wgrant> What did you create the link to/from?
<thekorn> wgrant, well I played around with package linking on https://edge.launchpad.net/gtk-poker-clock/0.1
<thekorn> and now I realized that this created package linkes like: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/poker-tournament-clock
<thekorn> It would be good if this could somehow be removed, as there won't be a package of this project in ubuntu
<thekorn> at least for now
<wgrant> It doesn't seem that you can remove the link without knowing its DB ID.
<thekorn> maybe the best is to ask a question on a.lp.net and ask for removel of this links
<thekorn> hmm, interesting: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/72
<thekorn> looks like there should be a delete button somewhere, but either I'm blind or the answer there is wrong
<wgrant> thekorn: Right, it's normally easy. But the button only shows up when there's a row for the series on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGE.
<wgrant> Which requires that there be a Published package in the distroseries.
<wgrant> Which there is not.
<wgrant> = bug
<wgrant> Unfortunately, all the package<->project linking stuff has been lying untouched for years. Maybe somebody will fix it when LP is freed.
<thekorn> wgrant, yup, but then the example given in the FAQ is also misleading, because
<thekorn> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foo
<thekorn> has never exist
<wgrant> Itt hasn't?
<wgrant> Assuming that you replace 'foo' with the package name, it works fine...
<thekorn> correct, but IMHO it is not obvious that foo should be replace by any existing package
<thekorn> why not showing a working example there?
<wgrant> 'For example, if you linked a project to the "foo" package in Ubuntu, go to the following URL:'
<thekorn> ok, but if foo is not a published package in the distroseries there won't be such "delete link" button
<wgrant> Right. That was very rare before PPAs.
<wgrant> Since the package has to exist somewhere in Launchpad.
<thekorn> why can't there be an easy example like: 'For example, if you linked a project to the "firefox" package in Ubuntu, go to the following URL:' [...]
<wgrant> Otherwise you can't create the link.
<wgrant> No idea.
<alkisg> Hi, I'm a member of a team in launchpad, and I want to upload something in our team PPA and sign it with a "team key", not my personal key. Is that possible, and if so, where should I upload the team key? I think teams cannot have keys...
<cprov> alkisg: I think gpg keys are *personal* entities, team can't have keys, by design.
<alkisg> So, should all members of the team upload the "team key" in their personal keys?
<cprov> alkisg: you can, of course, create a extra key yourself and name it 'Team FOO' but it will belong to you.
<cprov> alkisg: no, that's the point, you cannot share a gpg key.
<alkisg> Ah, ok, we just thought that it would be nice if the team showed up as the packager, and not an individual person
<alkisg> Thanks a lot cprov. Btw, did you have any time to look at the uid thing? https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/72982
<cprov> alkisg: uhm, why is that ?  usually uploaders are individuals, aren't they ?
<cprov> alkisg: you can set the Maintainer: field in the DSC file to a team, that's common
<cprov> alkisg: oh, not yet, will do during the weekend (will that be ok to you ?)
<alkisg> cprov: let me look into that (I'm not sure which field is the one that shows when right-clicking on a deb file)
<alkisg> cprov: yes, it would be fine, thank you very much
<cprov> alkisg: np
<alkisg> The team represents a ministry department, and the teachers using its ppa wouldn't know the individual developers, that's why we want the team name to appear when they install software from that ppa.
<cprov> alkisg: I think the tools present Maintainer: and not Changed-by:
 * cprov dashes
<wgrant> alkisg: Anything that shows the Changed-By is probably wrong.
<alkisg> Tthank you wgrant
<alkisg> Heh... https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ppa => the greek characters in dnsmasq changelog are all messed up, e.g. SIGMAEPSILONPIEPSILONETAUPSILON instead of ΣΕΠΕΗΥ :) No big deal, it's just in the html interface.
<wgrant> That happens in emails too.
<wgrant> I'm intrigued as to how it happens.
<alkisg> I guest the & are removed from before the letters
<alkisg> E.g. UPSILON instead of &UPSILON;
<wgrant> I'd suspect that too, but it happens in plaintext emails.
<Peng_> Shouldn't it be using &#1234; anyway?
<Peng_> (or whatever the format is0
<alkisg> Yeah some software thinks that named entities are better than numerical based... go figure
<Peng_> Using named entities programmatically is silly, since it takes more effort.
<geser> I guess somewhere in the code transliteration is used
<Peng_> Waiting for branches to remirror is mindnumbingly boring.
<Peng_> Only 28 minutes to go!
<jml> Peng_: I posted a script for that
<Peng_> jml: Oh, really? Link?
<jml> Peng_: my web browser / net link is misbehaving
<LarstiQ> Peng_: #!/bin/sh\nsleep(60 * 28)
<jml> it's a little better than that :)
<Peng_> jml: Oh, darn.
<jml> Peng_: are you familiar at all with launchpadlib?
<Peng_> jml: Nope! :)
<jml> Peng_: it's actually pretty easy.
<Peng_> jml: Yeah.
<Peng_> The question is, is it easier than sitting and staring at the wall for...20 more minutes? :D
<jml> Peng_: it's probably more fun.
<jml> what the hell is up with my net connection...
<wgrant> jml: I might remind you that you live on the wrong side of the world.
<Peng_> jml: I'm kind of sleepy, which makes me very apathetic. :P
<jml> :)
<jml> wgrant: it's worse than that.
<wgrant> jml: Ah.
<LarstiQ> jml: you live on the wrong side of the moon?
<Peng_> Actually, my connection to Canonical-land is slightly worse than usual too.
<LarstiQ> here too
<jml> local firewall config.
<Peng_> LarstiQ: Huh!
<LarstiQ> ping time of 40 ms, eek
<jml> Peng_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/189532/
<wgrant> ... 40ms is eek?
<Peng_> LarstiQ: I hate you. My *normal* ping time is 140 ms.
<Peng_> :(
<jml> Peng_: sadly, that depends on a branch of launchpadlib that is not trunk
<LarstiQ> wgrant: considering I live across a small stretch of water, yes
<jml> Peng_: if you tell me the url of the branch you want mirrored, I can request it now.
<wgrant> Peng_: I hate you. *My* normal ping time is >300ms.
<Peng_> jml: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mnordhoff/loggerhead/valid-feed -- only 16 minutes left now anyway, though.
<jml> wgrant: there's probably more distance between you & I than between LarstiQ & the data centre :)
<wgrant> jml: Probably.
<Peng_> wgrant: Is that due to distance or a generally shitty connection, though?
<wgrant> Peng_: An ocean or two.
<jml> Peng_: done.
<Peng_> jml: I love you! Thanks!
<jml> no probs.
<wgrant> jml: What were you doing for the Free LP effort this morning?
<Peng_> wgrant: I'm worse off than you in some ways, then. Even if Canonical was down the street from me, pings would still be 70-00 ms.
<wgrant> Peng_: Why?
<Peng_> wgrant: Why what?
<LarstiQ> dialup?
<wgrant> Peng_: Why would they be that bad?
<jml> Peng_: I *really* want that script public and in Bazaar.
<Peng_> wgrant: It's not bad but it could be better.
<jml> wgrant: I was upgrading the version of Bazaar that's on Launchpad.
<LarstiQ> jml: versioned, or included in our release?
<jml> LarstiQ: the latter.
<jml> LarstiQ: I think it would fit under the launchpad plugin umbrella
<jml> LarstiQ: as long as it was a soft dependency, of course.
<LarstiQ> jml: I see.
 * jml doesn't want wadllib, launchpadlib & lazr.uri to be requirements for bzr users.
<LarstiQ> jml: uh huh
<LarstiQ> jml: are you still going to be at EuroPython btw?
<jml> LarstiQ: indeed I am.
<jml> LarstiQ: I sent an email about it to the bzr list today, I think.
<jml> or yesterday
<jml> offtopic, but I need a Python sanity check: http://paste.ubuntu.com/189534/
<LarstiQ> jml: I'm having difficulties with not being backlogged by email, I'll dig this one out.
<jml> (hey kids, it's time to meet our friend the associative law!)
 * LarstiQ will be present at least
<LarstiQ> jml: hmm, I'm not entirely sure that is true.
<LarstiQ> jml: but I'm not up to thinking about the intricacies of exception handling atm
<jml> I'm pretty sure it is true.
<jml> but I'm also not up to said intricacies.
<Peng_> That problem overloads my sleepy brain. :P
<Peng_> Take it to #python or comp.lang.python or something.
<jml> heh
<Peng_> jml: Would it be possible to hit Ctrl+C in between lines 10 and 11? Then f and g would never be called.
<jml> I'll rephrase it in Twisted terms -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/189537/ -- and ask #twisted
<Peng_> jml: Similarly, if it is possible to hit Ctrl+C in between 3 and 4, g and h would never be called.
<Peng_> Maybe. I dunno.
<Peng_> Probably.
<Peng_> jml: OK, I don't know Twisted at all. Sorry.
<jml> that's ok. :)
<Peng_> jml: Thanks again for prodding my branch! :)
<jml> Peng_: as you can probably tell from the two pasted examples, a large part of Twisted is just expressing Python control flow using Python functions.
<jml> Peng_: np.
<wgrant> jml: Why don't mirrored branches have a 'Mirror Now' button, like the ~vcs-imports 'Import Now' one?
<jml> wgrant: haven't got around to it.
<wgrant> jml: Ah, good!
<jml> wgrant: in general, we're pretty keen on making mirrored branches more like imported branches, or vice versa.
<wgrant> jml: Why are mirrored branches owned by the user, but vcs-imports by ~vcs-imports?
<jml> wgrant: historical reasons. :)
<wgrant> I guess that might make sense, as imports are normally done by people who don't really manage the branch.
<jml> wgrant: yeah. imports are a much blacker magic than mirrors.
<jml> so the import system was originally a lot more paranoid than the mirror system
<jml> and the paranoia has stuck.
<jml> now I'm remembering how things looked in Jan 2007.
<wgrant> What was different back then? I didn't use lp-bzr much in those days.
<jml> the code import system was basically terrible.
<Peng_> Back then, you had to use smoke or drum signals to request an import. :D
<Peng_> And it was manually done 1 byte at a time by a room ful of interns.
<jml> both ways in the snow
<LarstiQ> from outside, it seems like two people quit their jobs over it
<LarstiQ> but that might be overly dramatic
<jml> probably :)
<AnMaster> How will launchpad handle if a mirrored branch is upgraded from (for example) pack-0.92 to 1.14?
<AnMaster> will it properly handle this in it's mirroring?
<mwhudson> AnMaster: yes
<AnMaster> ah
<mwhudson> well
<AnMaster> good to know
<mwhudson> it will re-mirror from scratch
<AnMaster> mwhudson, ah. Might take a while, Since reason I'm considering switching is due to lots of revisions.
<Peng_> Well, if it's capable of stacking now, that won't be a problem.
<mwhudson> launchpad is pretty patient :)
<Peng_> (Well, as much of one.)
<Peng_> mwhudson: Unless someone screwed up progress bars again. :D
<AnMaster> Peng_, oh?
<AnMaster> that sounds interesting
<mwhudson> Peng_: the transport activity reporting /should/ avoid that problem
<Peng_> AnMaster: Not very. It was mostly a joke. LP will kill a mirror job if it doesn't output anything for a long time. This isn't a problem because of the progress bars, but sometimes changes in bzr stop it from updating them frequently enough.
<AnMaster> hm
<Peng_> mwhudson: Oh, I just realized what you meant. Good point.
<kolby> would Lauchpad benefit from having a service similar to Bespin ?
 * kolby s/Lauchpad/Launchpad
<adiroiban> Hi, do you know why this LP user does not have a OpenID https://edge.launchpad.net/~kundi ?
<kolby> no.
<kolby> adiroiban: why do you ask?
<adiroiban> I want to help the user set it's openid account
<adiroiban> and I don't know how to do it
<kolby> adiroiban: have you ever set up an openid account?
<kolby> !openid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openid
<kolby> try going to openid's website.  They explain it there.
<adiroiban> I have OpneID enabled for my acoount
<adiroiban> but  I don't know how can I enable or disable it
<kolby> I see
<kolby> it doesn't look like a disable option was implemented.  I don't know.
<adiroiban> but I can not find the "enable" option
<kolby> I wouldn't understand why it wouldn't be automatically enabled.
<adiroiban> well... like you can see. it's not
<kolby> right. that was your point.
<kolby> I really can't help.
<adiroiban> np
<adiroiban> thanks anyway
<kolby> sorry.
<adiroiban> kolby: it looks like only the registred user can see it's own openid link
<adiroiban> and everyone has the openid enabled
<adiroiban> and you can find out the openid link by looking at the html source of a user
<adiroiban> and look afte openid.referer
<aboSamoor> Hi, I have a personal repository, I branched it on my laptop and desktop. Trying to push from my laptop I got this error "bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged."
<intellectronica> aboSamoor: well, bzr probably knows what it's talking about :)
<intellectronica> if you don't care about the changeset in the public branch, just push with --overwrite. otherwise, merge the changes from the public branch first, and then push
<aboSamoor> intellectronica: I am new to the control version system, I tried to merge but I got this error "bzr: ERROR: Working tree "/media/sda7/repo/" has uncommitted changes"
<intellectronica> aboSamoor: well, once again, that's a pretty straightforward message, isn't it? you have changes that you have not committed yet. commit them before you try merging from another branch
<aboSamoor> intellectronica: would you explain what was the problem ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/189633/
<intellectronica> aboSamoor: i'm not sure i understand, i don't see any "problem" in your paste
<aboSamoor> intellectronica: how could I commit twice even I did not make any change ? and the first commit [i.e, 66] was already committed from my desktop ?
<intellectronica> aboSamoor: in line 16 you've merged code from the public branch, so you did have new changes
<jordyD> Out of curiosity, does anybody know if Google Wave will be implemented in launchpad after it comes out?
<nhandler> jordyD: I have a feeling that no changes will be made right away. Everyone will want to wait and see if it is worth it. However, this is just my opinion.
<jordyD> nhandler: I hope it makes it. It seems very useful.
<SamB> jordyD: what's Google Wave ?
<jordyD> SamB: It was described by google as "email if it were invented today". You can read more about it at wave.google.com
<SamB> that sounds like something I wouldn't want to use for some reason
<SamB> I guess I don't think much of todays "inventions"
<jordyD> SamB: I would describe it better as threaded IM.
<SamB> does it have an RFC ?
<SamB> jordyD: oh.
<SamB> how's that different from email?
<jordyD> SamB: It's all in one place. It's not separated into everyone's inbox. Other than that, nothing.
<nhandler> SamB: If you have time, watch the video. It has many more features than IM.
<nhandler> s/IM/email/
<jordyD> SamB: Plus, it's literally instant. You can see responses as they're being typed.
<SamB> oh
<SamB> that sounds too instant for me!
<jordyD> SamB: If you have an hour and 20 minutes, the video can explain it all to you. :)
<SamB> that's a long video!
<SamB> I don't usually watch videos that long unless they're of Simon Peyton Jones
<jordyD> SamB: Who is Simon Peyton Jones?
<SamB> jordyD: he's one of the maintainers of the GHC Haskell compiler, and he's very enthusiastic
<jordyD> SamB: Ah. I don't know much about Haskell, which is probably why I don't know him.
<intellectronica> SamB: if you're interested in functionaly programming you could do a lot worse than reading a bit about wave. the technology behind it draws quite a lot on functional programming, and is quite interesting
<Ampelbein> hi. i get an oops trying to add a bugwatch to bug 357761, oops-id: OOPS-1253ED612 . This is happening on edge.
<ubottu> Bug 357761 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/357761 is private
#launchpad 2009-06-07
<Grom> hello
<Grom> is possible to make private branch on launchpad?
<jmarsden> Grom: Well,   bzr push lp:~grom/+junk/my-private-branch   #  will create your own branch, but it will be visible to others... how "private" do you need?  if 100% private, just keep the repo on your own local machine :)
<darkvertex> Hi, I made a translation team called "Launchpad Indonesian Translators" in launchpad a while back. Could it possibly be added to https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators/ ? What is the correct procedure?
<darkvertex> This id the link: https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-id
<jmarsden> darkvertex: I would suggest you email rosetta@launchpad.net and ask them to add your team
<darkvertex> jmarsden: thank you for your prompt reply. will do as you suggested
<didrocks> hey launchpad guys
<didrocks> I got some error in staging when using my credential (I don't have this error in edge)
<didrocks> so, it seems that the launchpad API binding is broken right now on staging
<crevette> hello
<crevette> I've put a package to my ppa, and I don't know why soyuz tries to upload then after, and off course it fails
<crevette> ... a package to build in my ppa ...
<cody-somerville> crevette, Its attempting to upload the binary packages not the source package again. Its a known bug in launchpad that occurs intermittently.
<crevette> hey cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> crevette, Can you provide a link to the build results page for the package?
<crevette> yep of course,
<crevette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/+archive/ppa/+build/1064180
<cody-somerville> crevette, ah
<cody-somerville> crevette, This is a different matter.
<cody-somerville> crevette, You can't upload an older version of a package to a PPA for a series even if you've deleted the newer version.
<crevette> ah, is itn't to be superseded by default?
<crevette> hmmm, I don't have any other bluez package for jaunty
<cody-somerville> crevette, You did.
<crevette> yeah
<crevette> I had one
<cody-somerville> You need to upload a version higher than 4.37-0ubuntu1 for it to be accepted to Jaunty in your PPA.
<cody-somerville> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=bluez&field.status_filter=any&field.series_filter=jaunty
<crevette> cody-somerville: but I need to test a patch for 4.32, in order to know to be tested by jaunty users
<crevette> aaaaaah
<crevette> okay understand
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> I believe the current workaround is to create a new PPA.
<crevette> okay, this is true now I can haz more ppa
<crevette> thanks cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> crevette, My pleasure :)
<crevette> thanks for the support on sunday
<crevette> :)
<huayra> hello I want to upload a totally new branch into an existing project (branch would be "drupal6-devel" and project "spreadubuntu")
<huayra> should I just push it as indicated here: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch#Registering%20your%20branch%20in%20Launchpad
<huayra> ?
<cody-somerville> huayra, That should work, yup.
<huayra> thx :)O
<cody-somerville> huayra, If you paste in what command you're going to type before you do I can explain to you where exactly the branch will show up if you're uncertain.
<huayra> ok, I am now putting everything I am going to upload in the directory I want to commit
<huayra> I'll paste it here before pressing enter :)
<huayra> hi cody-somerville myline would be something like: "bzr push lp:~spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu/devel-drupal6 --use-existing-dir
<huayra> "
<huayra> am I right?
<cody-somerville> huayra, Are you a member of the spreadubuntu team?
<huayra> yes
<cody-somerville> huayra, Looks good
<cody-somerville> huayra, You probably don't really need --use-existing-dir unless you registered the branch via the UI first
<huayra> which I did
 * cody-somerville nods.
<cody-somerville> Looks like you're good to go!
<huayra> but how do I mark the files to be pushed?
<cody-somerville> :)
<huayra> I have not done anything else than installing bzr where I am developing, login in and now I want to push
<huayra> I have use SVN, but BZR is practically a total stranger to me
<cody-somerville> huayra, Luckily, if you've used SVN then a lot of the commands you learnt for SVN actually work in bzr in the way you might suspect.
<cody-somerville> huayra, To get started, you need to type 'bzr init' in the root/top level directory of your project.
<huayra> ok, here we go :)
<cody-somerville> huayra, Next you'll do 'bzr add' which will recursively add all your project's files to your new branch.
<huayra> even directories?
<cody-somerville> huayra, Yes.
<huayra> add, just like in svn
<huayra> :)
<huayra> it tells me that it ignored 3 files... BUt I can't see which files
<Nafallo> bzr ignored
<cody-somerville> :)
<huayra> hehe
<cody-somerville> huayra, You can also type 'bzr status' to review all the files it *did* add. If after reviewing 'bzr status' and 'bzr ignored' you're happy, then its time to do your first commit.
<huayra> I feel like a n00b (still this far easier than git)
<cody-somerville> huayra, To do your first commit, type something similar to the following: bzr commit -m "Initial commit"
<cody-somerville> huayra, The -m "Initial commit" after bzr commit is just a shortcut to specifying the commit message. If you had just typed 'bzr commit' then bzr would have opened an editor for you to write your commit message.
<huayra> just like svn :)
<huayra> ah, ok
<huayra> but I do that before pushing, right?
<huayra> does commit make the push as well?
<Nafallo> no
<Nafallo> well
<Nafallo> no unless you have a lightweight branch
<huayra> ok so I write the commit -m message and then do the push as described above, right?
<cody-somerville> huayra, Thats correct. :)
<Ampelbein> hi. i get an oops (OOPS-1254EB286) trying to add a bugwatch to bug 357761.
<ubottu> Bug 357761 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/357761 is private
<huayra> cody-somerville and Nafallo thank you very much for your help :)
<cody-somerville> huayra, No problem! :)
<huayra> you guys rock!
<Nafallo> :-)
<cody-somerville> Ampelbein, You've found a bug.
<Ampelbein> cody-somerville: ok, so i report this on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad ? Or directly to project malone?
<cody-somerville> Ampelbein, Directly to project malone
<Ampelbein> cody-somerville: ok, thanks.
<cody-somerville> Ampelbein, If ever in doubt though, file against launchpad. In this case, we're confident enough that its a malone bug.
<Ampelbein> thanks again.
<Ampelbein> cody-somerville: bug 384513 filed. is there anymore information i should include?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384513 in malone "OOPS-1254EB286 when trying to add bugwatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384513
<cody-somerville> Ampelbein, No, thats great.
<cody-somerville> Ampelbein, It appears that the remote bug tracker information for the viking project isn't correct/valid.
<hscdude> hi
<hscdude> bugs.launchpad.net uses an invalid security certificate.
<hscdude> The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate has expired.
<hscdude> The certificate will not be valid until 05/08/2009 05:05 PM.
<hscdude> what is that
<hscdude> it seems to be true only for some people
<hscdude> is there some random auto ballancing?
<cody-somerville> hscdude, I don't get that error.
<hscdude> \well I get it all the time
<hscdude> I was in middle of debugging  wakup using CMOS clock magic.  didnt corrected my clock yet lol. n/m
<Ampelbein> cody-somerville: re. thanks for looking into bug 384513. After your investigation it now seems to be the same as bug 370117.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384513 in malone "OOPS-1254EB286 when trying to add bugwatch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370117 in malone "Attempting to add "Affects" project to bug report results in OOPS-1216D2336" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370117
<EricHerman> Can someone help me break a lock on launchpad?
<EricHerman> I see this: http://pastebin.com/d12586552 I see a 'bzr suggests wrong URL for break-lock with a LP hosted branch' bug on this ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/250451 ) but I don't see how to work around it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250451 in bzr "bzr suggests wrong URL for break-lock with a LP hosted branch" [High,Confirmed]
<EricHerman> oh, geeze, I read *right* past it.
<EricHerman> illiteracy strikes again
<EricHerman> thank you.
<hggdh> heh
<zsquareplusc> i condsider to register a small project on launchpad, but i wonder what the idea is for project docs. launchpad doesn't seem to offer a place where i can publish a readme (with linked images)?
<thumper> zsquareplusc: not right now
<Bodsda> Hi, how do I add a jey for someones ppa on ubuntu? I looked at the link provided on launchpad and it says (in a terminal) to add the fingerprint that looks like this "B0BE17C2A0C914F086B7B8327D2C7A23BF810CD5" and then gives an example of an awn testing ppa, but I cant find this fingerprint thing anywhere - I can only fin the whole public key block
<mwhudson> Bodsda: it's on the page for the ppa you're adding, i think?
<mwhudson> or rather, it's on the page you get after you click the shorter hash
<mwhudson> Bodsda: which ppa are you trying to add?
<Bodsda> mwhudson: this is the ppa im trying to add --  https://launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/+archive/ppa -- the only thin i can find is this:  1024R/6FED7057   but its a link to his whole public key
<mwhudson> ah right
<mwhudson> well when it says
<mwhudson> Search results for '0xe1ba1ac8f1cea356be76dab5b7a1545c6fed7057'
<mwhudson> the key is e1ba1ac8f1cea356be76dab5b7a1545c6fed7057
<Bodsda> mwhudson: oh, after the 0x -- they didnt mention that
<Bodsda> mwhudson: brilliant, cheers
<mwhudson> it's a bit unclear, yes
<mwhudson> Bodsda: np
<days_of_ruin_> http://www.sourcecode.de/content/some-internals#comment-3710
<days_of_ruin_> has anyone gotten this to work on jaunty ;_;
#launchpad 2010-06-07
<BlackZ> FullFlannelJacke: tell me the build's link
<FullFlannelJacke> I am at a loss as to how to package a python script
<FullFlannelJacke> can anyone help?
<poolie> FullFlannelJacke, pick an existing python script that's similar and copy from that
<FullFlannelJacke> I dont know of any
<poolie> FullFlannelJacke, try using bzr then
<poolie> as an example
<micahg> FullFlannelJacke: #ubuntu-packaging is a good place to get help, don't know how many people are around right now
<FullFlannelJacke> packaging for Ubtunu is frustratingly difficult..It is actually harder to package my script than to write it.
<micahg> FullFlannelJacke: maybe that's why there's a channel dedicated to it?
<FullFlannelJacke> Yeah.  I think Ubuntu needs to overhaul its packaging system.  other distros are so much easier
<nigelb> I can't branch my code, does anyone have any clue why? bzr branch lp:~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/report-debian
<spiv> nigelb: what error do you get?
<nigelb> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/trunk/".
<nigelb> I recently changed the owner of the trunk to the team instead of me,which started the whole problem
<spiv> Hmm, sounds like the stacked-on information in your branch is out-of-date.
<nigelb> er, how do I fix that?
<spiv> Perhaps "bzr reconfigure lp:~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/report-debian --stacked-on=..."
<spiv> Or edit sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/report-debian/.bzr/branch/branch.conf by hand :/
<nigelb> spiv: copy paste from that? what does the last bit do?
<spiv> Er, you'd need to replace the "..." with the new location of the trunk
<spiv> /~ubuntu-reviewers/ubuntu-review-overview/trunk I think?
<nigelb> yes, ah! That makes sense :)
<nigelb> spiv: the bzr reconfigure failed :(
<nigelb> same error
<spiv> nigelb: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/377519 is the relevant bug, btw
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 377519 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Stacked on location breaks if the stacked upon branch is renamed (affected: 3, heat: 3)" [High,Triaged]
<nigelb> spiv: so, is there a fix for me? delete and push aagain?
<spiv> nigelb: that's a possibility, but the workaround in comment #1 on that bug should work
<nigelb> I'll try, I don't understand parts of it, I'll ask when I get there
<spiv> nigelb: sounds good.
<nigelb> spiv: err, question 1, how do I connect to the thing? sftp sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/report-debian/.bzr/branch/ doesn't work
<spiv> nigelb: try sftp://nigelbabu@bazaar.launchpad.net/...
<nigelb> spiv: ssh: Could not resolve hostname bazaar.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu: Name or service not known
<nigelb> ssh: Could not resolve hostname bazaar.launchpad.net/: Name or service not known
<spiv> !
<spiv> Oh, hmm, which program are you using?
<spiv> I think that URL should work ok with lftp, and maybe even nautilus
<nigelb> I'm just using terminal
<spiv> If you're using the 'sftp' command, it's a bit less friendly.
<spiv> You'd need to do something like "sftp nigelbabu@bazaar.launchpad.net" and then "get ~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/report-debian/.bzr/branch/branch.conf", I think.
<nigelb> lemme try
<spiv> If you install lftp, it's also a terminal command, but it's much easier.
<nigelb> ok, so get-ing that file
<spiv> I assume from the branch that you're using Ubuntu... are you using the GNOME desktop?
<nigelb> yes
<spiv> If so you should just be able to open a nautilus window, hit Ctrl+L to enter a location, and use sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/ubuntu-review-overview/report-debian/.bzr/branch/
<nigelb> err nautilius cannot handle such rquests :(
<nigelb> "Nautilus cannot handle this kind of location." - to be exact
<spiv> Oh :(
<spiv> Oh, hmm,
<spiv> Try adding the username as before (nigelbabu@)
 * nigelb hugs spiv 
<nigelb> that worked
<spiv> nigelb: hooray :)
<spiv> Now I think if you edit branch.conf to have /~ubuntu-reviewers/ubuntu-review-overview/trunk as the stacked-on value that should work.
<nigelb> I did the editing
<spiv> Ok, now to do the second part.
<nigelb> maxb says something about going to python interpreter
<nigelb> how do I do "open the branch, write-lock it, unlock it"
<nigelb> I have no knowledge of bzrlib, is there documentation somwehre?
<spiv> The simplest way would be to push to the branch.
<nigelb> Yay!
<nigelb> oh, wait, same problem
<nigelb> no, something different
<nigelb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445856/
<nigelb> spiv: can you help me do that python thing, looks like that needs to be done :(
<spiv> That's very weird.
<spiv> I don't think the Python think will help with that, but I'm looking now
<nigelb> ok :)
<nigelb> I shall run out and be back in 2 minutes
<spiv> nigelb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445857/ is a Python script to do that
<spiv> (I'll add it to the bug now)
<nigelb> spiv: yay, thank you!
<nigelb> spiv: the argument must be the sftp url?
<nigelb> oh, I figured it out eventually :)
<spiv> nigelb: or the lp: URL
<FullFlannelJacke> No one is in ubuntu-packaging.  Can someone here help me?
<nigelb> FullFlannelJacke: what is it about?
<FullFlannelJacke> need to package a python script I wrote and nothing i try works
<FullFlannelJacke> have read all the guides
<nigelb> well, #ubuntu-packaging is the place that does that.  #lauchpad is only about launchpad related stuff
<FullFlannelJacke> well I plan on uoloading it to my PPA
<FullFlannelJacke> and no one is ever in #ubuntu-packaging
<nigelb> still, we can't help you here regarding that.  Remember its the weekend, lots of people might be away
<nigelb> You might want to try tomorrow
<nigelb> spiv: well, I did something exceedingly stupid
<nigelb> spiv: on the first rename of the stacked-on, I made a mistake
<nigelb> now, I correct it, but touch-branch.py throws out errorrs
<spiv> nigelb: pastebin?
<nigelb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445860/
<spiv> Wow
<spiv> Ok, so the immediate issue is you have a typo in your branch.conf
<spiv> Delete the second line
<spiv> There's a secondary issue that the server really shouldn't be giving you a traceback like that!
<spiv> I know what's going on with the secondary issue, I'll file a bug about that.
<nigelb> spiv: you have another issue.  Its not me adding line 2 "trunk"
<nigelb> its launchpad or bazaar or something else doing it
<spiv> Oh wow, very exciting.
<nigelb> every time I run the script, it fails, gives me the error and there is trunk in that file
<spiv> I wonder if it is caused by a trailing newline? :/
<spiv> nigelb: ok, how about this
<nigelb> I removed the trailing newline every time :(
<spiv> :(
<nigelb> Can I just remove the stacked on location?
<nigelb> or delete the branch and push again?
<spiv> nigelb: actually
<spiv> nigelb: rename the branch, rather than delete
<spiv> nigelb: so we can diagnose it detail later
<nigelb> spiv: just push to new location you mean?
<spiv> nigelb: but yes, quickest fix at this point would be push again
<nigelb> okay :)
<spiv> nigelb: I mean, use the web UI to rename to branch to e.g. report-debian-broken
<spiv> And then just "bzr push"
<nigelb> AHH, ok
<spiv> Ok, I need to go have lunch right now :)
<spiv> Thanks for your patience!
<nigelb> thanks for helping out :)
<johnbrondum> hi guys
<johnbrondum> wondering if anyone had time to help out with https://answers.launchpad.net/malone/+question/112064
<johnbrondum> thank you
<spm> johnbrondum: for a box of krispy kreme donuts delivered to canberra? hell yes! Need to do a school run, but post that, I'll run on the staging DB (only out of date by a few days max) and get back to you. Good enough?
<spiv> nigelb: I've filed <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/590628> about your bug(s)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 590628 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "put of branch.conf followed by bzr lock/unlock causes traceback from server, corrupts branch.conf (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> spiv: thats a fun one
<Mavrik-> Hi, is this the right place to ask questions about building packages in PPA?
<tsimpson> Mavrik-: this would be the place to ask about the build system or using the PPA, for help with packaging #ubuntu-motu would be a better place
<Mavrik-> tsimpson, thanks, will ask there
<directhex> 80% of the i386 ppa builders are still down?
<StevenK> directhex: It's being worked on
<cos^> pretty slow indeed. my package is still waiting to built after 4 days :-/
<cos^> luckily it doesn't have too many users
<mvo> hello! I keep getting tmeouts from https://code.launchpad.net/software-center - is there a way to workaround this? I want to see what branches changed over the weekend basicly
<hrw> I reported bug against gcc-4.5 and got (Error ID: OOPS-1619G619) - do I have to retype whole bug report?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1619G619
<hrw> and why simple "Back" does not work for it? Bugzilla, trac, redmine, mantis allow to return to filled form.
<hrw> anyone/
<james_w> mvo: it seems to be timing out due to lots of bug-branch links, or maybe just being slow getting the info about them.
<james_w> mvo: not that knowing that helps you. I don't know of a way around that I'm afriad.
<mvo> james_w: thanks. its a bit frustrating but I will try to find a way to get a overview of the branch changes in some other way
<james_w> mvo: you could try the API
<mwhudson> mvo: the page just loaded, slowly, for me
<mwhudson> mvo: so maybe retrying will help
<wgrant> It worked for me earlier. Doesn't any more.
<james_w> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445983/
<mvo> james_w: cool! do you have the code for this for me too? I will put it into my ~/bin
<mvo> mwhudson: thanks, now I got it too, I did reload a couple of times before and it did not work. but I'm happy that its there now
<james_w> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445985/
<james_w> probably want to add a sort in there
<mvo> thanks james_w
<gnomefreak> Would OOPS-1619EA592 related to the OOPS above
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1619EA592
<gnomefreak> ok it worked that time no OOPS
<hrw> btw - is there a way to grab oops contents? lp-oops site asks for login/pass
<hrw> LP becames pain in the ass when oops happens as whole bug report needs to be written again
<maxb> hrw: Canonical employees can fetch oops content for you. They are restricted in case they contain private information
<hrw> maxb: I got access to my oops but it is really tool for LP devs not for normal people.
<maxb> yes, indeed
<bilalakhtar> Hi there, people. How do I delete a project?
<maxb> It's not possible to outright delete a project, I don't think
<maxb> An admin will consider hiding it from the UI if there is no community interaction with it
<bilalakhtar> maxb: There is simply NO community interaction with the project. Then, what is the step? Whom should I contact?
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<bilalakhtar> maxb: On launchpad or launchpad-registry?
<maxb> I don't think it matters much
<jcastro> abentley: good morning! I have an import finished and I think I am ready to make my first lp recipe, does anything work yet?
<abentley> jcastro, no
<jcastro> foiled again!
<jcastro> abentley: I just started to see the bits of UI on edge so I got excited
<abentley> jcastro, they will be disabled again soon.
<maco> what is a lp recipe?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/GettingStarted
<jcastro> maco: ^
<maco> neat
<maxb> nigelb: Did you get your branch stacking woes sorted in the end?
<nigelb> maxb: I renamed the old branch as -broken and pushed again
<maxb> that works, I guess :-)
<nigelb> so the broken one is still there for figuring out what went wrong
<nigelb> if you want me to help triage the problem or help further in anyway, feel free to let me know :)
<micahg> \o/ PPA builders are fixed
<asac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ times out :(
<mtaylor> hey lovely folks - I have a borked branch on launchpad - looks like a stacking issue (base  branch got upgraded without the child or vice-versa)
<mtaylor> lp:~maria-captains/maria/maria-5.1-optimizer-trace
<jfalvarez> hello, question about a ppa for a java application
<jfalvarez> this kind of packages always will fail when launchpad try to build it
<jfalvarez> it's there a way to not tell launchpad to not build it?
<soren> Don't upload it?
<soren> If you don't want Launchpad to build it, why are you uploading it?
<jfalvarez> soren: ?
<soren> Can you be more specific?
<jfalvarez> soren: because is a java application?
<jfalvarez> because is a jar file?
<geser> and from where does the jar file come from?
<jfalvarez> geser: a scala application called sbt
<soren> jfalvarez: If you don't want Launchpad to build it... Why do you upload it?
<jfalvarez> soren: build java>
<jfalvarez> ?
<geser> jfalvarez: who builds the jar file?
<soren> jfalvarez: I give up.
<jfalvarez> geser: the people who made sbt
<jfalvarez> geser: it's that relevant?
<geser> jfalvarez: yes
<geser> because your source package should contain the .java files and build the .jar file yourself. that way you know that the .jar file matches the code in the .java files and that you can build the .jar file if you need to patch the .java files (e.g. fix a bug)
<jfalvarez> geser: hum, you are right
<jfalvarez> so the orig file should have the source code instead of the jar
<jfalvarez> already compiled
<jfalvarez> right?
<geser> yes
<soren> jfalvarez: If the appliaction's license permits it, you could just ship the jars in a package without worrying about the source.
<soren> The requirement to build from source in Ubuntu and Debian is a policy matter.
<soren> ..and licensing, in many cases.
<jfalvarez> soren: new bsd license, you mean I can create a deb package and upload it to launchpad?
<soren> jfalvarez: I don't know if you can. It's possible to do it regardless of the license.
<stefanlsd> hihi. does anyone know if its possible to get the attachments marked as patches on a bug. +patches seems to work on a project level. I see LP does seperate attachments from patches in the ui...
<nailuj24> stefanlsd: i'm pretty sure there's a "This attachment is a patch" checkbox
<micahg> stefanlsd: edit the attachment and you should be able to mark it as a patch
<stefanlsd> sorry, was speaking about launchpadlib api specifically. i see bug_attachment type may be able to help
<mtaylor> hey guys - anybody around who can help me fix a branch?
<mtaylor> th
<directhex> no progress on i386 ppa builders?
<micahg> directhex: they were working before
<directhex> micahg, i'm showing 10/14 as disabled
<micahg> maybe it's the recipe based builds?
<micahg> directhex: yes, they were working a while ago
<directhex> makes a change for someone who isn't me to break things
<mtaylor> thumper: sup d00d
<thumper> mtaylor: chasing crashes, you?
<mtaylor> thumper: same... actually chasing deadlocks - slightly more annoying
<thumper> mtaylor: yeah, deadlocks are the bane of multithreaded programming
<alf__> Hi all, I uploaded a package to a PPA and realized I had forgotten something so I deleted the package from the PPA
<alf__> It seems that a build is still pending. When is it safe to reupload the package (with the same version number)?
<directhex> what would explode if amd64 builders were able to run binary-indep too, not just i386 builders? given the amd64 builders tend to spend a lot more time idle, it might help the frequent backlog issues
<micahg> directhex: bug 158004
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 158004 in Soyuz "Arch independent packages are only built on i386 (affected: 1, heat: 40)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158004
<directhex> micahg, so "probably nothing, but nobody's coded it"
<micahg> directhex: sounds like it :)
<jpds> directhex: No, there were some details.
<directhex> jpds, not in that bug or its duplicates. are there further resources?
#launchpad 2010-06-08
<directhex> see, this is what i mean. 8 empty amd64 builders, and hours of i386 backlog
<wgrant> directhex: There is a Grand Plan™ to pool the i386, amd64 and lpia builders, since they can all run all of the archs.
<wgrant> I have an implementation that does this, but it's unclear how we should do scheduling.
<wgrant> Because LP's scheduling algorithm is incredibly stupid.
<wgrant> And will probably end up wildly unfair without some changes.
<directhex> unfair towards whom?
<wgrant> directhex: The extra i386 builds may block all amd64/lpia builds. That sort of thing.
<spm> wgrant: so long as I can abuse my powa to make it unfair in my favour, i have no further interest in the resulting unfairness to the rest of you lot.
<wgrant> spm: Fair point.
<directhex> well, i'm glad spm said it first, so i don't look like a needy asshole
<spm> :-)
<directhex> you needy asshole you
<directhex> wgrant, so if i understand your idea correctly, the plan is that rather than having ~15 i386 pbuilders and ~15 amd64 pbuilders, since they're all just xen virtual machines running on amd64 hosts, spin up a VM for the in-demand arch as needed, in a more fluid manner?
<wgrant> directhex: Pretty much.
<wgrant> Except that instead of spinning up a separate VM, just use the right chroot.
<wgrant> (they are all amd64 VMs, AIUI)
<directhex> so rather than doing binary-indep on amd64 builders, you manufacture more i386 builders
<wgrant> Right. The distro team had some concerns about building them elsewhere, although it *should* work.
<wgrant> We want to pool them anyway (because queue lengths differ for other reasons), and if we do then the issue goes away.
<directhex> i know there's a tiny handful of packages (like, count-on-one-hand small) which are indep but must be built on specific arches
<directhex> usually i386
<wgrant> And occasionally powerpc :(
<directhex> well, that one's frequency is even lower
<directhex> (i.e. if memory serves it's one package, something like a powerpc rom used for emulation or somesuch)
<wgrant> directhex: Yeah, openhackware.
<SpamapS> Anybody know if there is a plan to support external bug reports at http://developer.berlios.de/ ?
<SpamapS> Looks like a sourceforge based site, so it should be relatively easy
<fta2> hm.. security.ubuntu.com is barely reachable, verrry slow
<fta2> lol, apt-get says ETA 213503982334601d 6h 53min 23s
<noodles775> fta2: confirmed, also v. slow here... I'll let the IS guys know.
<fta2> noodles775, thanks. i managed to pull oo after 5 or 6 retries. seems it's not a particular IP though. both 91.189.92.166 and 91.189.88.37 timed out on me
<fta2> *
<noodles775> fta2: np... thanks for the heads-up. The IS guys are looking at it now (and yes, it's just related to the OOo security fix).
<fta2> thekorn, hi, I just released the code for my PPA dashboards: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-dashboard.trunk
<fta2> thekorn, it's my 1st program in python so please be nice ;)
<bigjools> fta2: that looks interesting
<noodles775> bigjools: you can see it in action at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/mozillateam--ffox35.html
<bigjools> yeah I saw
<fta2> this is what i meant when i said last week that it was slow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446539/
<fta2> (and this version is 2~3 times faster than the old one)
<bigjools> :(
<fta2> indeed
<glen> hey. i can't merge this merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~poing/eventum/po/+merge/27009 can i somehow specify the base version to be merged? it's actually just single file to be added...
<thekorn> fta2, super thanks, I'll have a look at it during my lunch break
<maxb> glen: The reason you can't merge is with bzr is because the author of the branch did something rather silly. You should just take the individual file from that branch as if they'd just sent you that file alone
<maxb> I have a non-operational query for a losa, if there's one around: Do you have a canned query to report all the branches stacked on a given branch? If so, can you run it on lp:~russel/groovy/trunk ?
<mthaddon> maxb: I'm not aware of one I'm afraid
<maxb> fair enough
<maxb> I'll play around in a dev launchpad db
<BlackZ> we're not able to rename our LP team, somebody knows the reason?
<BlackZ> we have tried many time
<maxb> Does it have a PPA
<maxb> ?
<BlackZ> maxb: no
<BlackZ> just the mailing list
<fta2> thekorn, you can see how i run it by doing view-source in my pages (in the sig). add -v to see the perfs
<maxb> BlackZ: It sounds entirely possible that a mailing list would block the rename, but if you don't get a clear error message stating why, that's a bug
<BlackZ> maxb: we could try to delete the mailing list and then re-try
<BlackZ> otherwise we will file a question (is that correct?)
<maxb> I'm fairly sure you can't delete a mailing list entirely without admin assistance, so you should probably file a question instead
<BlackZ> maxb: thanks
<hrw> ho
<hrw> is there any usable way to filter LP generated emails?
<hrw> bug emails are quite simple: X-Launchpad-Bug: header exists
<hrw> but blueprint emails? only "X-Generated-By: Launchpad" or X-Launchpad-Hash: exists but those exists also in other emails
<hrw> or emails with notes about being added to groups or PPA access grants
<kalib> Hi there. What's goin on with launchpad? I have created a project to translate some po files. Have uploaded 2 po files to my project. I saw them on a queue list. But, on the next day when I checked the queue list, for my surprise. It was empty. I didn't receive any note explaning why. The files weren't accepted?
<fta2> bigjools, what's the status of bug 589068? is it supposed to work now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589068 in Soyuz "Upload rejected with "unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'datetime.datetime' and 'NoneType'" (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589068
<bigjools> fta2: it's not fixed yet - it only affects packages that would be rejected anyway so it's not high on the list compared to other more urgent fixes, but we'll get to it ASAP
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<dpm> hi kalib, it would be helpful if you could give us a link to the project where you saw this happening. henninge ^
<fta2> bigjools, why would my packages be rejected?
<bigjools> fta2: I can't answer that
<fta2> bigjools, afaik, mine are correct, no reason to reject them
<kalib> dpm, https://launchpad.net/~archlinux-br
<fta2> bigjools, but well, i'm redirecting users complaining about lack of upgrades to this bug
<kalib> dpm, by the way... the files I was trying to upload were .po and .pot
<bigjools> fta2: like I said, we'll get to it.  there are a lot of urgent bugs to fix after 10.05 was released and we can't do all of them at once
<fta2> ok
<bigjools> everyone's bugs are important
<bigjools> fta2: and I could be wrong about the rejection thing, sorry, I was thinking of a different bug
<cos^> great, launchpad is fast again
<fta2> bigjools, note that i didn't complain.. i just asked for the status ;)
<bigjools> fta2: :)
<kalib> dpm, any idea?
<dpm> kalib, I've had a quick look at https://translations.launchpad.net/~archlinux-br , but that seems to be a team, not a project. What's the URL of the translatable project you're experiencing the problems with?
<kalib> that's the problem dpm...
<kalib> it was supposed to be https://translations.launchpad.net/archlinux-br
<kalib> and https://translations.launchpad.net/archlinux-br/+imports
<kalib> It was working... I did upload the files... etc.
<kalib> but now.. it looks like it dissapeared.. :/
<henninge> kalib: yes, by policy we don't register translation projects for a spceficit language.
<henninge> actually, it's technically unwise, too.
<kalib> what you mean?
<kalib> we can't use launchpad to translate our po files?
<kalib> only if were for more than one language?
<henninge> kalib: you should talk to the maintainer of archlinux to enable translations for the distribution.
<kalib> got it..
<cos^> is there way to request build in series, not parallel? i have a lib and app which depends on lib. i'd like to build them in order so the app build won't fail due to dependencies.
<maxb> Only by timing the uploads appropriately
<BUGabundo_remote>  mew
<BUGabundo_remote> LP tags field should be larger
<BUGabundo_remote> I can't even read what's in there, much less edit it
<nealmcb> I'm trying to report a bug with apport, and it keeps telling me "Searching for your bug in Launchpad took too long".  I'm using edge.  Why is this?  How can I just tell it to add the crash data to bug 448803?
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/448803)
<BUGabundo_remote> what's the UI project to file such a bug?
<jpds> nealmcb: I think 'apport-collect 448803'  should do it.
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: launchpad-bugs
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/591274
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 591274 in Launchpad Bugs "tags field is too small (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nealmcb> jpds: Thanks.   Is launchpad just really slow now?Is there a way to do it from the launchpad interface, without re-uploading the data?
<nealmcb> It just seems that the way this is working now would likely result in unnecessary duplicate bugs
<nealmcb> Even searching for just "bug 448803" gets me the same message and it looks like ubot5 ran into a problem also....
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 448803 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_folder_summary_save_to_db() (affected: 8, heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448803
<nealmcb> (good job that time, ubot5!)
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<nealmcb> jpds: it says: You are not the reporter or subscriber of this problem report, or the report is a duplicate or already closed.  Please create a new report using "apport-bug". - So I subscribed.   Now apport-collect is hung - sigh.
<nealmcb> tried again and got: You are not the reporter of this problem report. It is much easier to mark a bug as a duplicate of another than to move your comments and attachments to a new bug. Subsequently, we recommend that you file a new bug report using "apport-bug" and make a comment in this bug about the one you file. Do you really want to proceed?
 * nealmcb is not enjoying the run-around :/
<nealmcb> Trying to follow thru on my original apport-launchpad session now yields:  OOPS-1620N1386
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1620N1386
<nealmcb> If launchpad is just hosed now, that's fine - I understand that.  But this seems like a very odd runaround where it first looks to avoid dups, then tells me dups are better.  What's up?
<nealmcb> doing a reload of the oops page worked fine.  Finally :)
<jcastro> deryck: howdy, have you started on any of the work assessments for the patches and bugs specs?
<barry> sinzui: hiya! you're the help contact today?
<sinzui> I am
<barry> awesome.  i'm having trouble with ppas, would you be able to help?
<sinzui> mailman/feedback hates my PGP signed messages...that is why the list never got my emails
<sinzui> This has been 18 painful months of CHR and registry work
<barry> is it filtering on those attachments?  or signed message in general?  (shouldn't be the latter since i sign everything)
<barry> how did you figure it out?  ;)
<sinzui> I have no idea. I sent a barrage of emails to the list to see which landed
<sinzui> I did this before and though the issue was my -- sig, but I now believe it was the GPG signing. that also explains why my script emails were accepted
<sinzui> so how can I help
<barry> how odd
<barry> sinzui: i'm having trouble building a ppa.  it looks like the buildd is not able to satisfy some dependencies, but i thought it pulls dependencies from: your ppa, main, universe
<sinzui> I think you monkey patched MM to hate my signed messages
<barry> sinzui: oh, you found that
<barry> :)
<bigjools> barry: check the dependencies page to see if they got changed
 * sinzui thinks
<noodles775> barry: are you getting chroot fail? I saw that earlier, but think it was actually related to timeouts accessing archive.*... can you paste the link for the build.
<sinzui> barry, It does, but I learned recently when playing with unstable that the deps I thought were in the series were removed.
<barry> bigjools: it says Ubuntu dependencies: Default and Ubuntu components: Use all
<barry> noodles775, sinzui i am trying to build packages for maverick
<barry> this is one of the build failure pages: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/49915587/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.gnome-python_2.28.1-1ubuntu4~ppa0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<barry> i'm sure i'm doing something wrong ;)
<barry> but this excerpt is confusing me:
<barry> gnome-python_2.28.1-1ubuntu4~ppa0.dsc exists in cwd
<barry> ** Using build dependencies supplied by package:
<barry> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.37.2), gnome-pkg-tools (>= 0.10), python-all-dev (>= 2.5), python-all-dbg (>= 2.5), python-support (>= 0.7.6), python-gobject-dev (>= 2.17.0), python-gtk2-dev (>= 2.10.3), python-pyorbit-dev (>= 2.0.1-4), libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.6.0), libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.6.0), libgnome2-dev (>= 2.8.0), libgnomeui-dev (>= 2.8.0), libgnomecanvas2-dev (>= 2.8.0), libgnomevfs2-dev (>= 2.14.0), libgconf
<barry> libbonobo2-dev (>= 2.8.0), libbonoboui2-dev (>= 2.8.0), gtk-doc-tools, dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.19), quilt
<barry> Checking for already installed source dependencies...
<barry> debhelper: missing
<barry>  
<barry> is that telling me that it's trying to satisfy the debhelper dependency, but can't?
<maxb> barry: You need to look lower, that's just saying that it intends to try to install debhelper later
<noodles775> Right at the end of the log.
<barry> ah, wait: maybe the problem isn't with debhelper but with one of the other packages it's trying to install, since it's doing them all with one apt-get line?
<maxb> Were this any architecture by i386 I'd blame arch-all skew
<maxb> s/by/but/
<barry> maxb: yeah, that's what mvo suggested but this is the third time i've tried.  i think i have to manually chase the dependency chain
<maxb> apt is often cryptic, but this one is especially so
<barry> maxb: it's a bit petulant in this case :)
<deryck> hi jcastro.  Sorry was on call.
<deryck> jcastro, I haven't started yet.  I'm working through the items today and tomorrow to make sure they're covered by devs.  Then we'll work on them over the next 2-3 months.
<deryck> jcastro, that plan sound good to you?
<jcastro> deryck: yep, we're just getting smoked by WI's, so if you have any that you know you're going to defer ... :)
<deryck> jcastro, gotcha :-)  I did notice jono's post on the community team a week or so back and thought, wow what a lot of work. :-)
<jcastro> indeed
<dholbach> hola
<dholbach> is it a known problem that LP API gives me 503s consistently? I'm using edge
<maxb> barry: gah. figured it out. It's because there's a python transition in progress in maverick, and python-gobject etc. is uninstallable
<SpamapS> Anybody know if there is a plan to support external bug reports at http://developer.berlios.de/ ?
<deryck> SpamapS, you register the tracker yourself if we don't already know about it.
<SpamapS> deryck: ooohhhhh.. I didn't know I could do that. :)
<deryck> SpamapS, see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers for the list and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker to register a new one.
<deryck> SpamapS, if the tracker has our plugin installed or is bugzilla 3.4 or later, we can sync statuses and comments.
<pmatulis> anything wrong with bugs.launchpad.net?
<geser> why?
<pmatulis> it doesn't work
<geser> what *exactly* doesn't work?
<pmatulis> Timeout error
<pmatulis> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<pmatulis> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<pmatulis> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<pmatulis> (Error ID: OOPS-1620G1637)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1620G1637
<pmatulis> .
<pmatulis> clear enough?
<salgado> pmatulis, bug 590992, it seems
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 590992 in Launchpad Bugs "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu times out consistently (affected: 3, heat: 14)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590992
<rye> "You have used your Single Sign On ID to access a site which is <em>not</em> recognised by Launchpad Login Service:" - looks like overescaped string
<pmatulis> salgado: thanks
<SpamapS> Ok, so I added this bug tracker here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/berlios-bugs   .. but when I try to add a link to it here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-tools/+bug/199702/+choose-affected-product (link: http://developer.berlios.de/bugs/?func=detailbug&bug_id=16913&group_id=4537)  I still get the error:
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 199702 in net-tools (Ubuntu) "netstat does not display all PIDs (affected: 0, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<SpamapS> "Launchpad does not recognize the bug tracker at this URL.
<SpamapS> "
<fta> thekorn, did you have a chance to look at my code yet?
<sinzui> SpamapS, I so not think that berlios is an SF derivative
<SpamapS> sinzui: its a very old SF version from what I can tell.
<sinzui> SpamapS, deryck. I know there is no documentation on how to tell, but I read the code recently and believe that the url must have group_id and atid to work
<SpamapS> sinzui: ah so have to register each project as its own tracker?
<sinzui> No
<SpamapS> at the bottom.. "SourceForge is a trademark or registered trademark of VA Software Corporation in the United States"
<sinzui> SpamapS, deryck: Again i read the code recently try to understand what bugtrackers are so broken from the user perspective. We assume all sf trackers re shared my many projects. For projects (I do not know about source packages) there is a remote_product field that is used to workout the group_id and atid. if it is blank the code false back to the projects sourceforge field
<sinzui> SpamapS, deryck: this is what I noted https://dev.launchpad.net/Registry/BugConfiguration
<SpamapS> well either way, the bug is already committed .. so I don't think it matters all that much.. but I figured for future cases it would be nice to have it there
<SpamapS> I can't edit net-tools from what I can see, so I can't set remote_product .. nor do I see any documentation on exactly what I'd need to set it to. :-/
<sinzui> Spam I am a registry admin. I can set /net-tools to the new bug tracker
<SpamapS> sinzui: ok.. that would be really awesome. :)
<sinzui> Done
<thekorn> fta, no, sorry, I only had a quick look over the code, but was unable to test it, because I had no lplib installed on my system at work, will try to play with the dashboard tzthis evening
<SpamapS> sinzui: heh, now I got OOPS-1620E1769
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1620E1769
<SpamapS> sinzui: yeah, now something is very broken whenever hitting this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-tools/+bug/199702/+choose-affected-product
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 199702 in net-tools (Ubuntu) "netstat does not display all PIDs (affected: 0, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sinzui> SpamapS, I do not think that func belongs in the URL, but I cannot find a better url
 * deryck is glad sinzui is working on bug tracker config
<deryck> Is the problem that we make assumptions about all SF derivates, but the assumptions don't hold?
<jcastro> abentley: okk so one of the upstreams I am interested in for daily builds has a submodule
<jcastro> and the automated import fails because of this
<jcastro> is there something we can do for vcs-imports to make this work?
<jcastro> or would we have to update the repository format?
<abentley> jcastro, no.  Importing submodules requires changes to bzr itself.
<jcastro> abentley: ok so what do you recommend?
<abentley> jcastro, use james_w's import if there is one.
<jcastro> he's importing upstream trunks?
<abentley> jcastro, no.
<abentley> jcastro, lack of submodule support is bug 402814
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 402814 in Bazaar "Importing revisions with submodules is not supported (affected: 6, heat: 46)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402814
* bigjools changed the topic of #launchpad to: Automatic retry of builds waiting on dependencies is disabled pending resolution of a performance problem | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<paultag> hey LP hackers. I'm cleaning up my LP Profile and there is one project that never even got started (( my buddy bailed on me ). Can I request you purge the project?
<micahg> paultag: you can file a request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<paultag> ty micahg
<marti1125> hi, me url of mi account is https://launchpad.net/~marti1003-deactivatedaccount "deactivatedaccount" why?
<BlackZ> marti1125: I can see your account as activated. Did you recently deactivated and reactivated your account?
<BlackZ> marti1125: and that's your launchpad ID, you have chosen that as ID (you can change it)
<marti1125> https://launchpad.net/~marti1125
<marti1125> name! i put marti1003-de..
<BlackZ> marti1125: yeah, you changed it
<marti1125> ok :D!
<BlackZ> have a nice day
<lfaraone> james_w: hey, for some reason https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/sugar-0.88/lucid has an older version in VCS than rmadison is reported that is available in Lucid. (same with the maverick branch)
<barry> maxb: which python transition is in progress?  i'm slowly trying to build everything up for py27 in my ppa
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: Automatic retry of builds waiting on dependencies is disabled pending resolution of a performance problem | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<james_w> lfaraone: please report a bug on the 'udd' project
 * asac says good bye
#launchpad 2010-06-09
<Flamekebab> How do I get launchpad to stop sending me emails about bugs? It tells me I'm subscribed to certain bugs (and automatically related ones) but I can't seem to find where my subscriptions are so I can remove them
<thumper> Flamekebab: the emails you are getting should have headers letting you know how you are subscribed
<thumper> Flamekebab: the subscriptions are shown on the RHS of the bug page
<thumper> Flamekebab: there should be an option there to unsubscribe (if you are subscribed and logged in)
<Flamekebab> So there's no way to see all the bugs I'm subscribed to?
<Flamekebab> It kinda discourages me from reporting bugs if I'm going to end up getting masses of email about it and related bugs. I'm no developer and all I can do is report the problem, once that's done it's kinda out of my hands
<thumper> Flamekebab: you can... let me find the link
<Flamekebab> Cheers
<Flamekebab> I'm not trying to be negative, but it's getting to the stage where I'm considering blocking all email from Launchpad and that seems a little unnecessary
<thumper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/people/+me/+subscribedbugs should do the trick
<Flamekebab> Thanks
<Flamekebab> Cheerio!
<maxb> barry: The 'python' binary package is now 2.7.0something but the gnome python packages your build wanted to install depend on python (< 2.7)
<barry> maxb: oh, in my ppa you mean?  yep, that's an experimental transition i'm working on (but maverick itself is still 2.6 - for now :)
<maxb> ah. Well, that's what the unresolvable dependency was in your build
<barry> maxb: yes, thanks.  /me -> away maybe chat with you more tomorrow
<lfaraone> james_w: done, thanks. bug 591495
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 591495 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "sugar-0.88 does not have the latest version in Lucid and Maverick (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591495
<james_w> heat 6! is that °C or °F?
<geser> james_w: hopefully not °K
<lifeless> james_w: 'LP
<spiv> james_w: perhaps it's in radians!
<Administrador> dsasd
<Administrador> ..
<Ddorda> hey, i've signed a team for lp-translators, and want it to be approved. with who should i talk?
<BlackZ> Ddorda: ? could you rephrase? what have you did?
<Ddorda> BlackZ: I sent a msg to the team about it, as much as i know i can't just add it to the lp-translators team
<BlackZ> Ddorda: which is the team?
<Ddorda> BlackZ: it is all written in the documentation.
<Ddorda> joking, sec i
<Ddorda> i'll give you a link*
<falktx> hi guys
<falktx> i have a super weird error here
<falktx> i have a debian source package to upload
<BlackZ> falktx: ?
<BlackZ> and?
<falktx> i uploaded to 2 different ppas
<falktx> 1 accepted
<falktx> other rejected
<falktx> with a weird error:
<falktx> unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'datetime.datetime' and 'NoneType'
<BlackZ> falktx: LP ID?
<falktx> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/
<Ddorda> BlackZ: https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-translations-coordinators
<BlackZ> falktx: PPA name?
<noodles775> falktx: bug 589068 :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589068 in Soyuz "Upload rejected with "unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'datetime.datetime' and 'NoneType'" (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589068
<falktx> this is the package (accepted):
<falktx> https://launchpad.net/~ladi-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1167978/+listing-archive-extra
<BlackZ> and yeah, that's a known bug
<falktx> oh, so it's known
<noodles775> falktx: Any extra info you can add to that bug would be great (we've not yet had a chance to investigate it, but hope to do so ASAP).
<falktx> i'll try to see if I can copy the package
<falktx> from the accepted ppa to the other one
<BlackZ> Ddorda: ok, so wait an answer from them
<falktx> hehe, another error:
<falktx> (Error ID: OOPS-1621L614)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1621L614
<Ddorda> BlackZ: em.. okay :)
<falktx> that may give u some info
<falktx> just commented on the bug
<falktx> i added "affects" to my project
<noodles775> Thanks falktx
<falktx> glad to help
<falktx> do u have an idea of what is causing this?
<falktx> btw, is it possible to create a mailing list for a project?
<falktx> or is it just for teams?
<noodles775> falktx: I've put a guess on the bug description, but it's only a guess... I spent 10mins looking through the relevant parts of the code the other day, but couldn't see the cause. I hope to switch to that bug next.
<noodles775> falktx: Great! The oops that you saw when copying the package is for exactly the same reason, and provides a stacktrace :)
<falktx> nice
* jelmer_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: Automatic retry of builds waiting on dependencies is disabled pending resolution of a performance problem | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: jelmer | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<a7p> hi everyone - just discovered an error at canonicals Website - whom should I inform?
<a7p> just one space missing in a command.
<jelmer_> a7p: hi
<jelmer_> a7p: please email webmaster@canonical.com
<a7p> jelmer_: done - thx.
<jelmer_> a7p: thank you :-)
<a7p> just my 1/2 cent for today.
<soren> man... I wish there was a button I could click that would fire up a cloud instance and make it register with Launchpad as a PPA buildd just for my PPA.
<fta2> can i use the API to get some info about a src package (and its builds) in the repos? (i.e., not in ppas)
<wgrant> fta: The primary archive is just another archive. Use lp.distros['ubuntu'].main_archive.
<fta2> wgrant, thanks. it was far from obvious in the spec
<sjamaan> Hi. Why doesn't https://bugs.launchpad.net/~peter-bex/+subscribedbugs show this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dulwich/+bug/588724 or the duplicate on which I'm subscribed directly?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588724 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Reads first 2 bytes more than once (affected: 3, heat: 20)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Noldorin> how can i remove a memeber from a team?
<candrea> Noldorin: on the team page, click on "All members", then click on the pencil near the member's name
<candrea> Noldorin: you should see a "Deactivate" button
<Noldorin> candrea: unfortunately that only lets me deactive them.
<Noldorin> not remove them
<Noldorin> i accidentally added the wrong team as the member of another time, which i hoped i could undo
<candrea> Noldorin: ah, so you want to remove the member from the list of the former members?
<Noldorin> candrea: indeed, simply because it was an accidental add.
<Noldorin> candrea: the member has not contributed yet of course, so it shouldn't in theory be a problem
<candrea> Noldorin: mh, you can't do that yourself: you need the help of a Launchpad administrator, I think
<Noldorin> candrea: ah fair enough. not sure if i'm that bothered atm heh
<Noldorin> thanks anyway.
<nigelb> why does LP think I want to subscribe to the bug when I want to unsubscribe a team from bug
<nigelb> Its askign me again and again :/
<deryck> nigelb, does a page refresh make any difference?
<nigelb> deryck: well, it just asks me for confirmation
<nigelb> and when I'm the process of going through 50+ bugs, thats not fun :(
<deryck> nigelb, the web page asks you for confirmation to subscribe yourself?
<nigelb> deryck: no, I'm unsubscribing a team and it asks me if I want to unsubscribe the team or subscribe myself to the bug
<deryck> nigelb, ah, you're using the direct page for +subscribe, not the AJAX widget?
<nigelb> the AJAX widget
<deryck> hmmm, I wrote all that, and it shouldn't do that.
<nigelb> haha
<deryck> nigelb, if you click the minus sign next to a team you can unsubscribe, it should just do the right thing.
<nigelb> I'm clicking the - sign which is doing the whole thing
<nigelb> I think, the click is landing on subscribe button for some reason
 * deryck goes to staging to play
<nigelb> deryck: it could be me jsut missing the - button, but not sure
<deryck> nigelb, works for me on staging.
<nigelb> ok, then its just the idiot in front of the monitor ;)
<deryck> nigelb, I wouldn't say that :-)  But I cannot reproduce it on staging.
<nigelb> deryck: ok, I just reproduced the bug! I clicked the minus and it went to +subscribe
<deryck> ah, that makes sense now.
<nigelb> bug 503138
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 503138 in linux (Ubuntu) "after kernel message hrtimer: interrupt too slow.... the kvm guest becomes slow [possible solution found!] (affected: 7, heat: 46)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503138
<deryck> nigelb, so I bet you're clicking the minus before all the subscribers lists have loaded and the ajax isn't hooked up yet.
<nigelb> ah, yeah
<nigelb> possible entirely
<deryck> nigelb, load all the pages you care about in tabs, go have coffee, come back and cycle through the pages unsubscribing. :-)
<nigelb> haha, I think I'll do that
<deryck> nigelb, not ideal, I'll admit.  But it's a bit hard to make this work before the subscribers lists load for certain reasons.
 * deryck lunches
<nigelb> deryck: as long its something I'm doing wrong I dont mind.  This is a corner case. :)
<jjardon> Hello, I'd like to maintain the info of https://launchpad.net/glib, How can I porceed? (I already mantain https://launchpad.net/gtk+)
<jcastro> jjardon: done!
<jjardon> jcastro, Thanks ;)
<shadeslayer> hi,where can i get the xml file of launchpad login service?
<beuno> shadeslayer, what xml file?
<shadeslayer> beuno: like KDE has the option to add open id service providers,and it says there that it needs the URL of the XML file
<shadeslayer_> um sorry i signed off without any warning,anyone on my XML question?
<kalon33> hello all, wgrant
<wgrant> Hi kalon33.
<maxb> shadeslayer_: What do you mean?
<shadeslayer_> maxb: ah its like this,i can use various open id login providers in KDE
<wgrant> shadeslayer_: Are you referring to the XRDS document, perhaps?
<shadeslayer_> in order to use them,KDE wants the xml link
<shadeslayer_> ill imagebin a screenshot
<maxb> I'm not aware of an XML format that defines an OpenID service - an OpenID user, yes, service no
<wgrant> It seems pretty strange that KDE would want anything more than a URL.
<shadeslayer_> maxb: yes that one
<shadeslayer_> open id user....
<shadeslayer_> like openDesktop.org
<maxb> like what about opendesktop.org?
<shadeslayer_> like its one of the default open id user login service for KDE
<maxb> I don't use KDE
<shadeslayer_> maxb: wgrant http://imagebin.ca/view/Pq5cbs.html
<shadeslayer_> i just want to know if i can add LP as a provider there...
<maxb> What's a "Social Desktop" and why would launchpad provide it?!
<wgrant> I was wondering that.
<shadeslayer_> hmm... valid point :)
<shadeslayer_> thanks :)
<shadeslayer_> oh one more thing
<shadeslayer_> can i edit launchpad.net/rekonq ?
<shadeslayer_> i need to add more info there
<netshine> hey all.
<CynthiaG> Codedread (Launchpad user) gave me trunk writing access as part of the team Scouring Pads (LP ID: ~scouring), and Launchpad is saying "Updating branch, will take a few minutes" for the trunk. However, it's been an hour and a half now. Is something up with Launchpad?
<CynthiaG> Er. Trunk writing access for the Scour project.
<netshine>  after choosing to synch from branch (in translate tab)
<netshine> why its showing me just the "hebrew" language.. the program have something like other 6-7 languages.
<netshine> because the other language is "needs review?"
<wgrant> netshine: Is your preferred language Hebrew, by any chance?
<wgrant> By default it shows your preferred languages.
<wgrant> (but your "Needs review" suspicion is also valid)
<netshine> :-0
<netshine> i clicked "view all languages"
<netshine> :-0
<netshine> and see just hebrew
<netshine> if i get the error:
<netshine> bzr: ERROR: Working tree "/home/netanel/gnome-paint/" has uncommitted changes (See bzr status). Use --no-strict to force the push.
<netshine> what do to? i changed the program and still :-0
<towski> is there any way to get a users activity through the launchpad api?
<towski> I'm looking through the api docs but don't see anything
<towski> activity as in karma activity
<netshine> btw, karma updated only once a day?
<wgrant> towski: Person.karma, but it's only the single aggregated score.
<wgrant> netshine: Correct.
<netshine> :-0
<towski> is there a way to get a persons revisions? maybe through their projects?
#launchpad 2010-06-10
<thumper> towski: there is an RSS feed
<thumper> towski: go to the person's code page
<thumper> towski: there is a link there for the revision feed for the person, you should be able to see the link in the browser RSS support
<towski> ah ok awesome
<towski> thanks
<CynthiaG> Repeat from 1 hour ago: ~codedread gave me trunk writing access to the Scour project as part of the team Scouring Pads (LP ID: ~scouring), and Launchpad is saying "Updating branch, will take a few minutes" for the trunk. However, it's been an hour and a half now. Is something up with Launchpad?
<CynthiaG> [Update: It's been 2:30 h now]
<thumper> CynthiaG: hmm...
<thumper> CynthiaG: yes I think we have a bug somewhere
<CynthiaG> I do have bug supervisor permissions though
<thumper> CynthiaG: is launchpad showing the lastest revision for that branch?
<CynthiaG> It is showing the lastest; ~codedread hasn't committed any code lately
<thumper> when was the last update?
<CynthiaG> and I couldn't push a change (it's a Python file, so I just added a line with # [a comment] to test)
<CynthiaG> The last update was 4 weeks ago
<CynthiaG> $ bzr push lp:scour
<CynthiaG> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-69481744:///~codedread/scour/trunk/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<thumper> CynthiaG: ah ha
<thumper> CynthiaG: you need to do a bzr launchpad-login
<CynthiaG> Did that
<CynthiaG> so I could write to my branch
<thumper> hmm...
 * thumper looks at trunk
<CynthiaG> I think Launchpad is stuck updating the permissions. Formerly, ~codedread was the owner, but ~codedread said that ~scouring is now the owner, and asked me to test if I could write to the trunk.
<thumper> CynthiaG: why do you think you have rights to edit the branch?
<thumper> ~codedread is still the owner AFAICS
<CynthiaG> ~codedread sent me a mail through Launchpad saying so, and I got a membership notice for Scouring Pads
<CynthiaG> Hm. So ~codedread might have messed up a little in changing the owner of the branch?
<thumper> CynthiaG: but the trunk branch is still owned by ~coddread
<thumper> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~codedread/scour/trunk
<CynthiaG> Perhaps this is the change that Launchpad is processing, because seriously the code hasn't been touched in weeks
<thumper> CynthiaG: no, it doesn't work that way
<CynthiaG> The permission/ownership change
<CynthiaG> Ah ok
<CynthiaG> I'm stumped then
<thumper> when was the ownership supposedly changed?
<CynthiaG> thumper: 16:45:02 GMT-4, or about 3 hours ago now
<thumper> CynthiaG: we'll I'd say something went wrong with the renaming
<thumper> where renaming == ownership of trunk
<CynthiaG> I'll recontact ~codedread then, thanks for taking the time to investigate this
<thumper> np
 * thumper wonders of the intent of ~codedread, was it "coded read" or "code dread"
<CynthiaG> I don't know :) I think it's code dread
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: jelmer | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<CynthiaG> https://code.launchpad.net/~louis-simard/scour/rework  "Updating branch"... has been for 7 minutes now. Usually branch updates take 1 minute, and exceptionally 2. The trunk for Scour is still frozen from 6 hours ago. I think something's really up now.
<CynthiaG> [Repeat from 26 min ago] https://code.launchpad.net/~louis-simard/scour/rework  "Updating branch"... has been for 33 minutes now. Usually branch updates take 1 minute, and exceptionally 2. The trunk for Scour is still frozen from 6 hours ago. I think something's really up with Launchpad...
<spm> CynthiaG: looking...
<CynthiaG> spm: Thanks
<thumper> spm: does it have next_mirror_time not null?
<spm> thumper: haven't tried the DB yet - was still looking logs
<thumper> spm: it'll be the db
<spm> hookay, ta
<thumper> spm: I think there is some code path calling requestMirror
<thumper> spm: which doesn't make sense for hosted branches any more
<thumper> spm: I should update the method to barf and run the test suite
<spm> :-)
<spm> thumper: https://pastebin.canonical.com/33277/ ?
<spm> oh yuk. formatting hell.
<spm> next_mirror_time is a null by the look of it
<spm> last mirroed 2010-06-10 03:07:04.337808
<thumper> spm: better formatting next time plz
<spm> truly, not sure what happened there
<thumper> spm: can you paste again, I need to check other attributes
<spm> thumper: https://pastebin.canonical.com/33278/ better
<thumper> ta
<thumper> ok, it thinks there are pending writes as the last scanned id differs from the last mirrored id
<CynthiaG> For the record, I did just try to commit something, but I don't think ~codedread committed anything to the trunk. What he did was to change the trunk's ownership from himself to a team called Scouring Pads.
<thumper> spm: can you do a 'select branchjob.*, job.* from branchjob, job where branchjob.job = job.id and branchjob.branch =352900' ?
<spm> thumper: https://pastebin.canonical.com/33279/
<thumper> actually it actually looks like it hasn't been scanned from an hour ago
 * thumper sighs
<thumper> spm: actually this appears to be a scan issue
<thumper> spm: back to the logs
<spm> heh
<spm> thumper: there must be some way we can blame mwh for this tho surely?
<spm> no bzrsyncd hung processes fwiw
<thumper> 2010-06-10 03:07:15 ERROR   Job execution raised an exception.
<thumper>  -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50049410/rabeY1Z39czhtbmsxFBVMfGBvUu.txt (CHKInventoryRepository('
<thumper> lp-internal:///~codedread/scour/trunk/.bzr/repository')
<thumper> is not compatible with
<thumper> KnitPackRepository('lp-internal:///~louis-simard/scour/rework/.bzr/repository')
<thumper> CynthiaG: the branch that you are stacked upon has been upgraced
<thumper> upgraded
<CynthiaG> Great
<thumper> you should just be able to say upgrade on your branch
<thumper> and it should just work again
<CynthiaG> What would I need to do to upgrade my branch without losing commits? Just 'bzr upgrade' in my local version of the branch?
<thumper> CynthiaG: there is a button on the launchpad page
<thumper> well, a link I think
<thumper> near the bottom
<thumper> CynthiaG: you should also upgrade your local copy
<CynthiaG> Aha
<thumper> although something seems wrong with lp:scour
<CynthiaG> The branch lp:scour is under format 6
<thumper> it says it is 2a
<CynthiaG> Actually 6 is what the page for lp:scour says
<thumper> the page is wrong
<thumper> you've just reminded me of the other bug
<CynthiaG> Awesome :(
<thumper> the upgrade process is one of the places calling the wrong method
<thumper> if you upgrade your branch
<thumper> it should be fine
 * thumper crosses fingers
<CynthiaG> I did upgrade my branch just now, with the link on my branch page and 'bzr upgrade'
<thumper> ok
<CynthiaG> However, only ~codedread would have access to upgrade the trunk to unfreeze things
<CynthiaG> if applicable
<thumper> CynthiaG: trunk is upgraded
<thumper> it is just showing that it isn't
 * thumper tweaks
<thumper> showing 2a now
<thumper> although needs to be tweaked at the db to remove the next_mirror_time
 * thumper looks at the other branch
<thumper> CynthiaG: you branch upgrade is in progress
<thumper> I'll check on it later
 * CynthiaG nods
<CynthiaG> Thanks a lot for your time by the way
 * thumper goes to make some fud
<thumper> CynthiaG: there is a problem with your branch upgrade
<thumper> CynthiaG: the simplest solution would be to rename the current branch on launchpad so we can track down the problem
<CynthiaG> Is there anything I can do to fix the problem?
<thumper> CynthiaG: upgrade your local repo to 2a
<thumper> CynthiaG: then repush your local branch
<CynthiaG> Did
<CynthiaG> ok
<thumper> CynthiaG: I don't think there is anything you can do with the LP branch
 * thumper dashes again
<CynthiaG> renamed the old rework to rework-2, created rework, pushing to it now
<CynthiaG> push done, it didn't complain about repository incompatibilities
<netshine> good morning all, i have some question
<netshine> when i finish translating some program, why its still not on 100%?
<netshine> and the other part is on "newly translated in launchpad"
<FullFlannelJacke> Why are so many i386 build machines disabled?
<wgrant> Argh, not again.
<cody-somerville> Its already being worked on.
<bigjools> builders are back
* jelmer_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta> there are plenty of actions i can no longer do in edge, because of timeouts
<vish> hi, we setup milestones for maverick , but are now not sure how to close the lucid milestones. could someone mention how it is to be done? > https://launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestones
<vish> the problem is , when we try to set a milestone for the maverick , we can still see the lucid ones
<thekorn> vish, not sure if I understand your question correctly, but you can deactivate a milestone,
<thekorn> un-tick the "active" control on the /+edit page
<thekorn> like https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+milestone/lucid-round-10/+edit
<vish> hmm , i dont have the access to that page :s
<asac> hola ... whats the process for getting a new bugzilla tracker enabled in launchpad?
<asac> just file a bug against malone or a question?
<vish> thekorn: are you able to access that link/page?
<thekorn> vish, no, but the project owner should be able to access this page
<vish> hmm , weird , i can access the maverick page :(
<thekorn> vish, sorry, don't know what's going on there, but there seems to be one difference, you are release manager of the maverick series, but not of the lucid one
<vish> yeah , might be the cause :s
<mwhudson> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<asac> mwhudson: thx
<vish> thekorn: yeah , the release manager was the blocker . fixed thanks.
<barry> hi folks, are there any soyuz admins around?  noodles775 or bigjools perhaps?
<noodles775> what's up barry?
<barry> noodles775: hi.  i'm trying to figure out some build problems.  could you do me a favor and bump up the priority of a rebuild request?
<noodles775> Sure... but do you know you can use pbuilder to diagnose those locally?
<barry> noodles775: yeah, but the problem is it works locally :)
<noodles775> oh, can you also point me to the log of the failure?
<bigjools> barry: URL to your build pls :)
<barry> bigjools: https://edge.launchpad.net/~barry/+archive/py27stack/+build/1782546
<bigjools> barry: how long does it take to build?
<barry> noodles775: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50044452/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.distribute_0.6.10-4ubuntu2~ppa5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<barry> bigjools: it should be fairly quick, it's just a python package
<noodles775> I've updated the score.
<noodles775> shoud build in 6mins
<bigjools> "python-sphinx: Depends: python-jinja2 (>= 2.1) but it is not going to be installed"
<barry> noodles775, bigjools there is an apparent build dep circularity i'm trying to work out, but debtree doesn't indicate the circularity.  mvo and i are looking at why this is happening
<bigjools> ok
<barry> bigjools: yep.  it *seems* like there's a loop: python-setuptools -> python-sphinx -> python-jinja2 -> python-setuptools
<barry> bigjools: but i can't see how that should possibly work in a normal archive rebuild.  mvo thinks that my python-defaults package might be confusing things
<noodles775> barry: can you let me know when you figure out why it works using a pbuilder environ, but not on the PPA builders?
<barry> noodles775: sure :)  i suspect pebkac
<barry> noodles775: thanks for the bump btw
<noodles775> np :)
<barry> noodles775, bigjools oooh, pretty animation!
<bigjools> o_O
<noodles775> Night all!
<barry> noodles775, bigjools okay, same failure.  which does tell me something useful.  i'm going to test mvo's theory
<barry> noodles775: night, and thanks!
<barry> bigjools: thanks
<bigjools> np
<fta> can i see -security & -updates using lp.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive.getPublishedSources()?
<mwhudson> fta: yes, i think so
<mwhudson> you can filter by pocket if you want
<fta> mwhudson, yep, seems to work fine: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<fta> i wanted to add the arches too but there's probably too much stuff on the page already
<kb9vqf> Any idea what "format '1.0' is not permitted in lucid" would refer to?
<kb9vqf> That came from a local PPA rejection Email
 * kb9vqf doesn't know where to start troubleshooting unfortunately
<idnar> kb9vqf: at a guess, that's referring to the source package format (as in dpkg-source)
<idnar> kb9vqf: see the man page for more details
<kb9vqf> OK, I'll look
<idnar> I'm not sure of the details as they relate to Launchpad / Ubuntu though
<leighman> hiya, cc by-nc-sa is not suitable for free use of Luanchpad, is that right?
<stefanlsd> using lplib, i have a bug_task object, but am struggling to get the bug id.  I see thats a property of bug object, and bug_task could return bug_link, but not sure how to use that to get the id then. any suggestion?
<stefanlsd> launchpad.bugs[link].id works
<thekorn> stefanlsd, just use task.bug.id
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : all systems operational | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<thekorn> stefanlsd, like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/447913/
<antileet> Hi, I am not able to upload to my ppa
<antileet> I am able to run debuild and generate the "changes" file properly, but if I run dput, it uploads but I am not seeing anything on my ppa
<antileet> This is my debian folder http://github.com/ninjagod/Screenlapse/tree/master/debian/
<antileet> Unfortunately I am working on a different computer and cannot sign packages with my old key so I created a new key for my backup id ad added it to launchpad
<antileet> and I used that email address in the changelog and tried to sign using that, could that be causing the problem?
<stefanlsd> thekorn: heh. works. thanks. i had a really long way round
<stefanlsd> is there a way to download files (attachments from lp) using wget or something. I see there is file handling code, but wget in this case would be better. my url is https://api.staging.launchpad.net/1.0/bugs/474917/+attachment/988668
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 474917 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 (Ubuntu) "nvidia drivers 185.xx compile into kernel 2.6.28 instead of 2.6.31 on update from jaunty to karmic (affected: 6, heat: 40)" [Critical,In progress]
<stefanlsd> thanks ubot5 :)
<stefanlsd> hehe
<stefanlsd> wget gives unauthorized
<thekorn> just use the python methos to save this file
<stefanlsd> thekorn: kk. thanks.
<thekorn> e.g. write the content of this attachment object to a local file
<oojah> Which component of launchpad should I file questions/bugs against when code imports are failing?
<maxb> oojah: launchpad-code, but first, which import?
<maxb> antileet: Most likely your signature is not correct. Verify that your .changes file really is signed, and that the key it's signed with *is* registered with your Launchpad accunt
<maxb> *account
<antileet> maxb, there is a gpg signature at the end, but I don't know which key it's signed with
<antileet> how do I find that out (sorry, I'm new)
<maxb> antileet: gpg --verify foo.changes
<antileet> maxb, the RSA key and email address are both verified by launchpad
<maxb> check the key-id against the list of key ids appearing on your launchpad profile page
<antileet> maxb, it's the same
<antileet> does it take some time?
<maxb> 5 minutes
<antileet> this is the second key and I registered it an hour go
<antileet> okay
<antileet> lemme try again. hate that I have to add to the changelog every time I update
<maco> how do we find hardware profiles?
<maco> there used to be a spot in our lp profiles that showed hardware info we'd uploaded from ubuntu's checkbox thingy. where'd that go?
<beuno> maco, API only
<maco> bahh
<beuno> I don't think it was ever exposed on the UI
<maco> it was
<maco> you used to be able to click on and download the tarballs
<maco> or maybe they were txt.gz
<maco> some sort of files
<beuno> maybe 2 years ago?   I don't remember them every being there, so maybe it was before my time
<antileet> maxb I build my .changes file using "debuild -S -sa" is that the appropriate command to use?
<maco> possibly
<maco> but bahhh this means unless i go do programming and fight with python for a few hours, i cant compare my hardware with someone else's on a bug
<beuno> I've seen scripts around to play with this
<beuno> but I don't know the specifics
<maxb> antileet: yes
<antileet> maxb, one last question: no matter what error my rules file, install etc might have it'll still send me an email that it's failed right?
<antileet> I need to figure out where the error is first :\
<maxb> it should send you an email when it accepts an upload, too
<oojah> maxb: Sorry, got moved away from the computer. The import is a mercurial import: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mosquitto-dev/mosquitto/trunk
<antileet> maxb, in the worst case, can I run pbuilder build ../foo.dsc and get a deb file and distribute that instead?
<maxb> oojah: Hmm. I know nothing about the guts of bzr-hg, but as it seems to be exploding within bzr-hg rather than the Launchpad import system, I'd probably file that against bzr-hg itself
<maxb> You can't distribute .deb files you build via PPAs
<antileet> okay. but I can distribute them standalone right?
<oojah> maxb: Ok, thanks for your help.
<maxb> oojah: Although, bzr-hg seems to work branching that locally
<antileet> maxb, I'll try thatfor now. thanks for your help
<maxb> oojah: It might be worth reviewing recently closed bug reports for bzr-hg (since it seems to work using bzr-hg trunk)
<maxb> Also, maybe it would be informative to try a clean import into launchpad... let me try registering another import
<maxb> oojah: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~maxb/mosquitto/trunk succeeded
<maxb> So, I suppose it is some bug in bzr-hg relating to the current state of the branch
<oojah> Ok
<oojah> I haven't found any related bugs.
<CynthiaG> The trunk branch of Scour is still updating:  https://code.launchpad.net/~codedread/scour/trunk  as last reported yesterday afternoon. Looks like that branch is completely frozen too.
<CynthiaG> Should I ask ~codedread to rename trunk to trunk-2 and make a new trunk?
<maxb> CynthiaG: I'd suggest filing a question on launchpad-code asking for an admin to fix the existing branch
<CynthiaG> maxb: Done, thanks
#launchpad 2010-06-11
<kb9vqf> So...any idea why the buildd-manager is not dispatching builds?
 * kb9vqf feels like an idiot
<kb9vqf> The PPA required a virtualized builder
<kb9vqf> Hence the build job hanging
<kb9vqf> Is there a way to turn off the default PPA virtualization requirement?
<wgrant> Go to the PPA's +admin.
<wgrant> Uncheck 'Require virtualized builder'
<kb9vqf> I meant for all newly created PPAs
<kb9vqf> Or, if it's better, how do I set up the Xen virtualization with Launchpad?
<wgrant> You don't need to, unless you want the security guarantees that it provides.
<wgrant> Just check 'Virtualized' on the builder, and enter some garbage for the virt host field.
<kb9vqf> wgrant: I kept getting this: lp.buildmaster.interfaces.builder.CannotResumeHost: Undefined vm_host.
<kb9vqf> And it wouldn't build anything
<wgrant> Right, you need to populate the vm_host field with something. Anything should do.
<kb9vqf> Ohm OK
<kb9vqf> That's better
<kb9vqf> Hmmm... "[QueryWithTimeoutProtocol,client] <freyja:http://kvasir-node001.cluster80.edu:8227/> communication failed "
<kb9vqf> wgrant: Does the remote build system keep a logfile so I can troubleshoot that ^^
<wgrant> kb9vqf: /var/log/launchpad-buildd/default.log
<kb9vqf> Error accessing Librarian:
<kb9vqf> So I need to fix the localhost problem ;-)
<kb9vqf> wgrant: I'm having some problems getting SMTP to work properly
<kb9vqf> The PPA notifications work
<kb9vqf> Nothing else does
<kb9vqf> Any hints?
<wgrant> "Nothing else"? Being bugmail, or something else?
<kb9vqf> wgrant: For starters, the GPG key request
<kb9vqf> Not sure about bugmail, I'll have to try
<wgrant> Have you looked at doc/email.txt?
<kb9vqf> Yes
<kb9vqf> If I want to make Librarian listen on two interfaces can I do this: upload_host: localhost 192.168.2.2
 * kb9vqf wants to restart launchpad
<wgrant> I don't think so.
<wgrant> How would it know which to use?
<kb9vqf> I wasn't sure if it worked something like Apache where you can listen on two
<wgrant> That doesn't specify where it listens.
<wgrant> That specifies where it connects to.
<kb9vqf> Oops
<kb9vqf> wgrant: Can I change the Librarian listen address somewhere
<wgrant> kb9vqf: I don't know.
<kb9vqf> OK
<spiv> Not purely by editing the configuration, I think.
<kb9vqf> Might be a network issue on my end after all...
<spiv> It wouldn't be hard to modify daemons/librarian.tac listen on another port.
<spiv> (To be clear, I meant to reply that the config doesn't allow for listening on multiple ports, but it does allow for changing which port and IP the server listens on.)
<kb9vqf> wgrant: Any ideas on this one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/448013/
<wgrant> kb9vqf: 1) No. 2) WTF
<kb9vqf> I wonder if I got a bad branch download
<wgrant> Very unlikely.
<kb9vqf> I can't seem to find any reason for this; is anyone familiar enough with the build system xmlrpc to comment on it? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/448013/
<wgrant> Can you get the content of the request using Wireshark or something like that?
<wgrant> I know both sides of that code very well.
<wgrant> You are running buildd-manager and not something else like slavescanner, right?
<kb9vqf> wgrant: Sorry, I had stepped out for a bit.  Yes I am running buildd-manager
<kb9vqf> I'm firing up Wireshark now
<kb9vqf> wgrant: I restarted the buildd process and I'm not getting the error any more...weird
<kb9vqf> No changes were made to any files
<kb9vqf> I think that leaves Email as the only problem remaining
<kb9vqf> So...why might I be getting this failure during build?
<kb9vqf> Initiating build 225cbfcd3c71afae51e4fa8c1f122a0296cdd831 with 8 processor cores.
<kb9vqf> /var/debbuild/srcdep-lock is not a directory
<kb9vqf> cat: build-progress: No such file or directory
<kb9vqf> cat: build-progress: No such file or directory
<kb9vqf> Initiating build 225cbfcd3c71afae51e4fa8c1f122a0296cdd831 with 8 processor cores.
<kb9vqf> cat: build-progress: No such file or directory
<kb9vqf> cat: build-progress: No such file or directory
<kb9vqf> Why might I get that?
<kb9vqf> Also I get a /var/debbuild/srcdep-lock is not a directory
<kb9vqf> This is in a local PPA build log
<kb9vqf> Why is my buildd remote builder complaining about "/var/debbuild/srcdep-lock is not a directory"?
<kb9vqf> Any hints?
<thumper> a wild stab in the dark, but /var/debbuild/srcdep-lock is not a directory
<kb9vqf> I verified that it is a directory in the chroot environment
<thumper> in which case, no, I don't know
<kb9vqf> ls -l buildd/build-b6832b48d4bf4c44ff64492ec9808d8fbb258243/chroot-autobuild/var/debbuild/
<kb9vqf> total 0
<kb9vqf> -rw-rw-r-- 1 buildd buildd  0 Apr 30 13:49 avg-build-space
<kb9vqf> -rw-rw-r-- 1 buildd buildd  0 Apr 30 13:49 avg-build-time
<kb9vqf> drwxrwxr-x 2 buildd buildd 40 Apr 30 13:49 srcdep-lock
<kb9vqf> thumper: Hmmm....looks like the chroot command itself either failed or was never run
<kb9vqf> It's looking for that directory in the host's filesystem
<kb9vqf> Maybe that's normal behavior?
 * kb9vqf is not familiar enough with the buildd system
<edakiri> After selecting 'this bug affects me" I get a skinny vertical window filled with the text of code in red.
<kb9vqf> Why is my buildd remote builder complaining about "/var/debbuild/srcdep-lock is not a directory"?
<kb9vqf> I verified that it is a directory in the chroot environment
<edakiri> I restarted my browser & it still happens.
<edakiri> Even in safe mode.
<alket> hi , is it possible to translate firefox in launchpad ?
<jacks_> does ubuntu 10.04 has problems with quilt 3.0 or waf builds?
<maxb> lucid's dpkg supports source format 3.0 if that's what you mean?
<maxb> I don't know what a waf is
<jacks_> waf is something like scons
<wgrant> It's a Python build system.
<wgrant> I only know of it because of the recent issues in Debian.
<wgrant> Not build issues, just the fact that everyone who uses it seems to embed a copy in their tree.
<jacks_> hmm
<jacks_> so waf or source format `3.0 (quilt)' shouldn't be problematic in launchpad ppa?
<jacks_> lucid
<wgrant> No, they're fine.
<jacks_> hmm ok
<bigjools> Wife Acceptance Factor
<jacks_> why does this fail? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50123830/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.jack-audio-connection-kit_1.9.5~dfsg-13ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : all systems operational | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: gmb | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<shadeslayer> hi,can i import my ssh key in launchpad to my machine?
<geser> LP has only the public part of your SSH key
<shadeslayer> ah :(
<badkya> how do i create a package that depends on another package within my PPA?
<badkya> I keep getting "package not found" erorrs
<ripps> jat: oops, sorry
<ripps> I uploaded a broken orig.tar.gz to my new ripps818/wacom ppa, so I deleted the package and I tried to upload a new one, but I keep getting rejection emails because it says it already has a wacom-source_0.8.6.2.orig.tar.gz. How do I fix this?
<gmb> badkya, ripps, Hi. Let me just try and find someone better placed to answer your question than I.
<bigjools> ripps: you can't
<bigjools> do that
<bigjools> you need to upload a newer version
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/990
<ripps> bigjools: well, that's annoying.
<bigjools> why?
<mkarnicki> Hi guys. I started lp:androidu1 project (devel branch here lp:androidu1/0.x ). My question is - I have created some milestones for my project, and just finished the first one. But still for some time the app is not suitable for general use. The project is developed from scratch.
<mkarnicki> How can I show users that I have finished the milestone?
<mkarnicki> I'm new to lp, and I may not get those milestones right.
<mkarnicki> Does it make to make a release without an actual file to be downloaded (just to show that v0.1 has been completed) ?
<mkarnicki> Any hints will be appreciated ;)
<mkarnicki> ^ question. any suggestions? :)
<mkarnicki> so many people, so silent =(
<badkya> Hi, I'm getting build error for a 64-bit install even though there are no errors in the build log..
<badkya> The same package on a 32-bit machine compiles just fine
<badkya> There are some implicit pointer conversion warnings.. is that likely to cause a package build error?
<crimsun_> badkya: yes.
<crimsun_> implicit conversions of that sort can result in Bad Things
<badkya> but its just a warning
<badkya> and more importantly the warning does not cause a build failure on a 32-bit machine
<crimsun_> that does not necessarily mean it isn't a bug.
<crimsun_> (strictly speaking, it probably *is* a bug)
<badkya> true.. just wondering why launchpad is not preparing the package
<badkya> any ideas?
<maxb> You should give us the link to the PPA in question so we can look at the build log
<badkya> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/114285
<badkya> I just opened a query
<badkya> any help is appreciated.. thanks
<bdmurray> What do I report a bug about if I want a merge proposal email changed?
<deryck> bdmurray, you mean that you want the email MPs send to be different somehow?
<bdmurray> bug 592771
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 592771 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "location of merge proposal status in email is confusing (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592771
<bdmurray> deryck: yes
<bdmurray> I think I may have gotten the project wrong though
<deryck> bdmurray, launchpad-code ?
<bdmurray> deryck: yes, that's what I guessed
<deryck> bdmurray, yeah, that's right.
<bdmurray> \o/
<maxb> badkya: I think the message at the end of the log about implicit pointer conversions *is* the error
<maxb> badkya: In fact, I'm convinced it's correct
<badkya> I have the same message in my 32-bit install
<maxb> Yes, but whether it's a warning or an error depends on the architecture
<maxb> and also on the series
<badkya> oh well.. i can try with suitable changes.. thanks
<badkya> yup that indeed fixed it
<badkya> i would hope that launchpad flags it as an ERROR so I don't have to go on a wild goose/duck guessing chase.. :P
<mkarnicki> Hi guys. I started lp:androidu1 project (devel branch here lp:androidu1/0.x ). My question is - I have created some milestones for my project, and just finished the first one. But still for some time the app is not suitable for general use. The project is developed from scratch.
<mkarnicki> How can I show users that I have finished the milestone?
<mkarnicki> I'm new to lp, and I may not get those milestones right.
<mkarnicki> Does it make to make a release without an actual file to be downloaded (just to show that v0.1 has been completed) ?
#launchpad 2010-06-12
<MTecknology> Is it possible to be in a team but not get all the email sent to it because the team is subscribed to bugs?
<MTecknology> or get a nightly batch?
<MTecknology> nightly batch preferred - but I'm guessing I can't do that.
<nigelb> MTecknology: get the bugs to be sent to a mailing list
<nigelb> and make the mailing list send a digest
<MTecknology> nigelb: okay, thanks
<MTecknology> nigelb: I'll see if the brilliant guys are up for that
<nigelb> MTecknology: hehe ;)
<nigelb> MTecknology: offtopic, but do you have a blog?
<MTecknology> ya.. that could be the hard part
<MTecknology> of course
<nigelb> I've read a post from somone I know from bugsquad
<nigelb> been trying to find that post for some time now
<nigelb> its about the linux vs gnu/linux - you've written something about that?
<MTecknology> ya.. t'was mine
<MTecknology> let's hop to query
<mak_> how to unblock referer  header in firefox
<mak_> for labnchpad
<mak_> sorry launchpad
<mak_> hi
<mak__> how to unblock Referer Header in Firefox 3.6
<mak_> Help is appreciated
<MTecknology> What causes this?  The following errors were encountered:   * Object: , name: u'acton'
<wgrant> What were you doing?
<MTecknology> wgrant: posting a comment
<MTecknology> wgrant: looks like the comment posted fine - just an odd thing I've never seen before.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> It's because the bug is filed against the action project, which is disabled.
<wgrant> s/action/acton/
<MTecknology> wgrant: oh
<wgrant> So, yes, Launchpad bug.
<MTecknology> wgrant: should I file or is it known?
<wgrant> Worth filing.
<wgrant> May already be known, but I'm not sure.
<MTecknology> wgrant: did you go through and check logs for errors?
<wgrant> I have no more access to logs than you do.
<MTecknology> oh, how did you figure that out?
<MTecknology> wgrant: bug 592952
<wgrant> A good guess.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 592952 in Launchpad itself "Object: , name: u'acton' (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592952
<MTecknology> wgrant: alrighty - just surprised be because you mentioned the project.
<CarlFK> "You have used your Single Sign On ID to access a site  which is <em>not</em> recognised by Launchpad Login Service:"
<CarlFK> the em tag text is being displayed, not rendered
<CarlFK> as in the html is  &lt;em&gt;not&lt;/em&gt;
<gumpert345> hi, I dont want to log in to launchpad, I hope one of you can add this: When you install live-initramfs on kubuntu 10.04 and boot a squashfs image over network using the fetch boot command, the system comes up without network (eth0 doesnt work) I fixed the problem by adding "auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp" to /etc/networking/interfaces and booting with ip=frommedia boot option, I heard launchpad is the place to put this, I would sugge
<gumpert345> st a board for fixes without account
<mneptok> gumpert345: bug reports and feature requests need to go to Launchpad.
<gumpert345> mneptol I would appreciate if someone forwards this message, if no one does, I dont mind either
<mneptok> gumpert345: no one will "forward" it, because to confirm it's genuine, they would have to recreate your environment.
<mneptok> you don;t want to create an account and login, which takes 2 minutes. so instead you ask someone else to setup a Kubuntu netboot environment and recreate the steps you took. more than 30 minutes of work. not exactly fair.
<mneptok> gumpert345: if this issue matters to you, create an account at Launchpad and report it. if you don't, that's fine.
#launchpad 2010-06-13
<lfaraone> Can PPAs contain software for which there is no source? (ie. the "source package" is just a {i386 / amd64} binary?)
<wgrant> lfaraone: That's a bit of a grey area.
<wgrant> Although https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse suggests that the main and restricted licensing policies are OK.
<wgrant> Which suggests that anything in Ubuntu is.
<paultag> Hey LPers. n00b question. I have a tarball I want to upload for a project I have hosted on LP. What do I have to do to upload it? -- I even tried /+files and there was no prompt
<wgrant> paultag: Create a release, and attach the file to that.
<paultag> wgrant, ahha. Thanks :)
<thelinuxer> hi guys, i am an admin on a loco team group. I want to know how can i delete someone from the group ?
<thumper> thelinuxer: you should be able to go to the team, look at the members, and remove people
<thelinuxer> thumper: i found deactivate but not delete
<thelinuxer> thumper: may be it's better this way
<thumper> yeah
<thelinuxer> thumper: thanx
<micahg> I've got a weird situation with the google map on a User's home page.  It shows a dot over Greece, but the TZ is Chicago
<nigelb> micahg: that is odd.  Has it been that way from signing up or did user click on some point on the map?
 * micahg doesn't know
<eross> I'm creating a new project, which license should I select? Will be using SDL and irrlicht (which has a zlib/libpng license), of which irrlicht can be statically compiled into the binary.
<nigelb> anything open source is okay for a free project on LP AFAIK
<geser> has someone else layout problems on edge? like the bug listing and side portlet overlaying each other
<micahg> yes
<micahg> geser: bug 593283
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 593283 in launchpad-web "Body text/content extends underneath the right sidebar (affected: 2, heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/593283
<geser> thanks, didn't know that the LP web pages have now its own subproject
 * micahg didn't know either :)
<eross> where do i go to upload my ssh pub key?
<micahg> eross: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair?action=show&redirect=CreatingAnSSHKeyPair#Registering%20the%20key%20with%20Launchpad
<eross> right, after step 4 for linux
<nigelb> +sshkeys
<nigelb> eross: whats your LP ID?
<eross> add to end of the bzr push?
<eross> drarem
<nigelb> https://launchpad.net/~drarem/+sshkeys
<nigelb> that should open up a page to put your pubkey
<eross> it's displaying a key
<nigelb> oh, my mistake
<nigelb> +editsshkeys
<nigelb> eross: ^ try that
<eross> thanks
<eross> also says authenticity of .... (IP)  can't be established before my push, is that normal?
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> since the launchpad host is not in your trusted hosts
<eross> ah ok
<sebi`> the ssh pubkeys are shown publicly, isn't that a little.. insecure? (I don't really know how SSH works, so I might be wrong) :$
<nigelb> sebi`: um, its supposed to be shown publically
<sebi`> for what purpose?
<nigelb> since I'm heading out and I dont' have time to explain public key cryptography, I'll link you to the wiki
<nigelb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public-key_cryptography
<sebi`> okay, thanks
<sebi`> nevermind, I guess
<nigelb> In essence, the pbulic key is only used for encryption, but not for decryption
<nigelb> so, you want the public key publically available so others can encrypt data that only you can read
<sebi`> ah, well, since it's refered to as "key", I always thought it'd contain sensitive data, or something
<sebi`> makes sense, yeah
<nigelb> the wiki page is very detailed, take a quick peek if you've got time
<sebi`> I definitely will! thanks for the link
<mistrynitesh> how do I just retrieve a bug report for review by using email interface?
<mistrynitesh> checked the documentation at help.launchpad.net... but nothing is mentioned. Is there no way to do this?
#launchpad 2011-06-06
<aroman> Hi, how can I remove projects from a metaproject I own? Or better yet, force those projects to be manually approved by me.
<aroman> oh, by metaproject I mean project group.
<aroman> anyone?
<poolie> hi aro
<aviksil> how can i upload a file in a project registered in launchpad? i could not see any "Add download file" link in the project i registered: https://launchpad.net/smartt
<RAOF> aviksil: You first need to register a release, then you can upload files for the release.
<aviksil> RAOF: in "series and milestone"?
<RAOF> From https://launchpad.net/smartt/trunk you should be able to register a release (from memory).
<fta> https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2548698
<fta> why is rutherfordium always so slow?
<aviksil> RAOF: thanks!
<dpm> hi henninge, last week deryck helped me change the export schedule of translation tarballs, but I'm not sure if the change was actually done. Would you be able to confirm that the cron job for exports has been updated?
<dpm> (or anyone else)
<henninge> dpm: I can have a look. Can you
<henninge> please remind me of the wiki page that lists the schedule?
<jfi> Hello, the package sync from debian is not automatic except for the first version? or it takes more than 2 weeks?
<wgrant> jfi: The Debian->Ubuntu autosync?
<jfi> wgran: yes, I have a package not synced since the 22may
<wgrant> jfi: You probably want to talk to #ubuntu-devel.
<jfi> wgrant: ok
<henninge> dpm: does not look like it.
<maxb> wgrant: Did you know that the bogus linux_2.6.24.orig.tar.gz was actually linked to two publications? :-)
<wgrant> maxb: :(
<wgrant> maxb: Which was the other one?
<wgrant> I guess I should check on DF.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<maxb> wgrant: 2.6.24-28.83
<wgrant> Oh, yeah, that one.
<wgrant> That was just a few months ago, right?
<wgrant> That broke the primary archive, so we purged the old one more thoroughly.
<wgrant> And hoped that nobody retained possession of the old one.
<maxb> retained posession?
<wgrant> Well, the security and kernel teams managed to reupload it a couple of times.
<wgrant> No matter how much we deleted it from LP.
<maxb> Ah
<wgrant> So hopefully they've lost all their copies.
<dpm> henninge, sorry for the delay in replying, I was on a call. Here's the link to the schedule page. The path to the crontab is also specified on that page. I think deryck had started already doing or requesting the change. Do you think it would be possible to track down what's been done and see if we can get it moving?
<wgrant> Although the original bug is fixed.
<maxb> The issue would never have arisen if they hadn't decided it was a good ideal to upload linux-2.6.24.2.tar.gz as linux_2.6.24.orig.tar.gz :-/
<wgrant> maxb: Indeed.
<wgrant> maxb: And then somehow managed to do it again.
<maxb> Well, actually, the "good" version is 2.6.24.2 - the "bad" one is actually 2.6.24 like its version claims
<wgrant> maxb: So, last time we tracked down the uploader, got him to delete his copy, and then deleted all visible Launchpad copies, so hopefully it's gone except for the copy I linked spiv to last week but I guess you have it now so who knows who else does oh dear we are going to die.
<maxb> heh :-)
<henninge> dpm: Yes, the process has been initiated. I just asked the admin to take care of it asap.
<dpm> great, thanks henninge. Could you please ping me when it's been done, or alternatively, could you tell me where I can track the progress myself?
<henninge> dpm: I subscribed you to the branch.
<dpm> henninge, cool, thanks
<henninge> dpm: It will be marked as "Merged" when it is done.
<Daviey> Does launchpad lists not allow non-subsciber (team member) posting?
<maxb> Daviey: I believe such posts go to the list moderation queue
<wgrant> The first time, at least.
<Daviey> Interesting, for a package the Maintainer filed was set to an LP list email address.  People were saying the mail went to /dev/null.
<Daviey> (ie, unsuitable for a Maintainer field)
<maxb> Daviey: Ask the team administrators to check the moderation queue
<osallou> Hi, i am uploading a package to my ppa using dput (first time for me), using ubuntu 9.10, but it remains stuck on ".changes" file upload (dsc,orig,deb are shown as "done"). File is 3k only, and I tried several times... any idea of what could be wrong?
<bigjools> osallou: it's a known bug using FTP, probably down to some routers not NATing properly.  You can use sftp instead and it will work
<osallou> will try, thanks
<Daviey> maxb: thanks
<maxb> osallou: Also, 9.10 reached End Of Life some time ago. It's time to think about upgrading :-)
<Cube``> hey guys, why don't we have a mobile site?
<Daviey> maxb: Is it possible to allow from all?
<Daviey> Apparently it conflicts with Debian policy to have an address which is anything but open.
<maxb> That's.. dumb
<maxb> There's this thing called spam
<soren> I think filtering spam is allowed.
<maxb> I don't think this is customizable for launchpad lists, sorry
<soren> Daviey: I guess we could ask Luca..
<soren> Done. (in /msg)
<Daviey> maxb / soren: thanks
<Daviey> maxb: Yes, i know pkg-voip list is almost unusable due to spam.
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: bac | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<paultag> Hey Launchpaders. Has anyone worked out Java bindings to Launchpad yet? I really don't want to write it all out :)
<geser> paultag: google found this: https://launchpad.net/lpadjavalib, perhaps it's a starting point for you
<paultag> geser: Thanks! You did not have to go out of your way, I was just seeing if anyone knew :)
<paultag> geser: I'll look into that, thanks so much
<CarlFK> i reported Bug #792451, it got marked as a dupe
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 792451 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) ""laptop lid closed" action missing (dup-of: 792636)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792451
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 792636 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Power section no longer allows configuration of "when the lid is closed" action in Oneiric" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792636
<CarlFK> should't I be on the list of "This bug affects 1 person. Does this bug affect you?"
<micahg> CarlFK: that's bug 678090
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 678090 in Launchpad itself "Affected people from duplicates aren't included in the master bug's affected count" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678090
<CarlFK> yep.  thanks.  another dupe I dont need to enter :)
<Mez> How would I get a local version of LP (after iniail rocketfuel setup) work on external interface?  just change the apache config?
<paissad> hello all, i have packaged a free  & open-source program, .. but the "problem" is that that project contains/uses an external lib which is free but not open-source ... please, is there a way/chance to upload the package in PPA anyway ?
<paissad> the project is licensed under GPLv2 .. the closed module which is include into the project is tsMuxeR
<paissad> thanks in advance
<bac> paissad: no, i'm sorry you cannot package the proprietary code in a PPA.
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<paissad> bac, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/40633
<bac> paissad: I assumed you were speaking of free hosting on Launchpad.
<paissad> bac, indeed
<bac> paissad: you can host a proprietary project on Launchpad which will give you a private PPA..
<bac> paissad: but in order to do that you must buy a commercial subscription, as explained in that question you posted.
<paissad> ok, i see
<paissad> thanks for the explanation
<bac> Even then, I don't think you'd be allowed to upload another proprietary library which you are not the IP owner.
<paissad> ok
<Mez> jelmer *hugs*
<jelmer> Mez!
<Mez> How're things ?
<Mez> jelmer: any idea why when I attempt to access launchpad.dev locally - I go into a redirect loop?
<Mez> I followed the instructions :(
<Mez> aha - because there's two SSH :D
<Mez> HTTPS *
<Mez> How do I make a LP install with no sample data?
<poolie> o/ Mez
<Mez> poolie: \o
<Mez> you have too mnay nicknames :D
<poolie> ?
<poolie> oh, hi Martin
<poolie> i would guess the redirect loop is either
<Mez> poolie: I worked it out :D
<poolie> something about the port you're using to connect, or the apach configuration
<poolie> oh ok
<Mez> I'd changed the apache config so that it was on a public IP - forgetting there were two https:// - meaning bazaar. took over.
<Mez> meaning it tried to redirect to launchpad.dev - which went to bazaar... which tried to redirect...
<Mez> Now to try and work out how I can make a blank setup :)
<Mez> (and work out how LP knows it's admins :D)
<Mez> how're things poolie ?
<Mez> ah poolie - ignore the comment about too many nicknames :D
 * Mez got confused
<bdmurray> lifeless: what is the next step for bug 787294?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 787294 in Launchpad itself "structural subscription bug search timeouts (affects API, Person:+patches, etc) when many subscriptions are held timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787294
<lifeless> bdmurray: someone needs to update the compiler in lp.bugs.model.bugtask that creates these queries
<bdmurray> lifeless: if you could provide some more guidance than that I'd be interested in working on it
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> so, have a look at lib/lp/bugs/model/bugtask.py line 2478
<lifeless> thats the entry point for bug searches in the very core
<lifeless> somewhere in this file (ugh, sorry!) there is code to generate structural subscription constraints
<lifeless> that code needs to change from the current approach to one where each of the sorts of links is a separate table alias as my query in comment 11 shows
<bdmurray> I think the structural subscription contraints start at line 1846
<lifeless> yes, that looks right
<bdmurray> If I were to work on this how could I actually test it?
#launchpad 2011-06-07
<bdmurray> lifeless: If I were to work on this how could I actually test it?
<lifeless> bdmurray: well, at the outermost level the existing tests should be enough
<lifeless> for the performance side, I would check the queries generated - probably by hand - for a few interesting combinations
<lifeless> e.g. structsub + tags
<SpamapS> I want to get from the distro_seris_link returned from a source_package_publishing_history entry, to a distro_series entry ..
<SpamapS> its entirely unclear to me how to do that from the reference :(
<SpamapS> sorry this is in launchpadlib
<bdmurray> I think you need to run another query for that
<SpamapS> Thats fine I just don't know how
<wgrant> SpamapS: Just use spph.distro_series.
<bdmurray> getPublishedSouces
<wgrant> SpamapS: launchpadlib resolved *_link to *.
<wgrant> s/resolved/resolves/
<SpamapS> thats deep magic..
<SpamapS> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#source_package_publishing_history
<SpamapS> I've been using this
<SpamapS> is it just, totally outdated?
<wgrant> That's the raw API docs.
<wgrant> launchpadlib implements magic on top of it.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<wgrant> (not very well documented magic, but there is some stuff)
<SpamapS> I've been able to do quite a bit w/ the raw API docs.. nice to see there's more. :)
<niemeyer> Hey there
<niemeyer> Anyone able to provide some support for daily builds?
<poolie> what stability guarantee, if any, is made for the devel api?
<wgrant> None.
<poolie> great
<poolie> (that's not sarcasm, I think that's fine.)
<wgrant> Ah!
<poolie> i think most clients are going to be ok with just dealing with launchpad as it exists on the day they call it
<palhmbs> hey guys - I want to file a bug against one of your help pages
<palhmbs> https://help.launchpad.net/BlueprintRoadmaps << - invalid link to • Ubuntu Roadmap
<poolie> hi palhmbs
<poolie> do you know where it should point?
<wgrant> I think that feature may have been removed.
<poolie> was this the Dot diagram thing?
<wgrant> Not quite, I don't think. That still exists, but on each blueprint page.
<poolie> palhmbs: anyhow, thanks for reporting it
<poolie> filing a bug against launchpad itself in pad.lv/fb/launchpad is probably best
<palhmbs> right - ok
<palhmbs> I thought it must of dissappeared
<wgrant> revno: 6867 [merge]
<wgrant> timestamp: Sat 2008-08-16 15:08:17 +0100
<wgrant> message:
<wgrant>   [r=gmb] Fix bug #174480 by removing the specificationtarget roadmap
<wgrant>         page
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 174480 in Launchpad itself "Person's +roadmap page contains blueprints they're not assigned to" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174480
<palhmbs> probably another projects Roadmap could be moved.
<poolie> should we just delete that page then?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> I think so.
<palhmbs> :(
<poolie> ok, i'll do that
<palhmbs> I wanted to create a blueprint that wasn't currently linked to a project
<poolie> palhmbs: did you want to use it?
<palhmbs> no, I'd just like to see an example of a awesome roadmap that's all
<palhmbs> #openhatch needed a good example at this last weeks meeting....
<poolie> wow interesting project
<palhmbs> we did one, but it's pretty much just a /braindump -
<palhmbs> poolie, thanks, I'm pretty proud of being involved in it myself
<palhmbs> I started coding in python about 3 mnths ago
<palhmbs> I've done a few patches against OpenHatch, I'm currently working on a Bash mission
<palhmbs> you know, a mission to help teach people the power of the commandline
<poolie> oh so you just want to know "what does Ubuntu's roadmap look like"?
<palhmbs> yup
<poolie> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o is a start
<poolie> it's very fine-grained though
<poolie> the kickoff mail is almost better
<palhmbs> our missions are at http://openhatch.org/missions
<palhmbs> kickoff mail?
<palhmbs> never heard of it
<poolie> like http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/646
<palhmbs> poolie, I'm not sure either of those suggestions/links quite covers what I'd expect in a "great roadmap"
<palhmbs> maybe https://help.launchpad.net/API/Roadmap
<palhmbs> :D
<poolie> haha
<poolie> that's a bit out of date
<palhmbs> here are some links to roadmaps that paulproteus found during last weeks meeting--- http://openhatch.org/wiki/Meetings/weekly/2011-06-04
<poolie> you want this an example of how a project ought to be run?
<palhmbs> that's the thing with a Roadmpa
<palhmbs> s/Roadmpa/Roadmap/
<palhmbs> it's always going outta date
<fta2> who killed my builds???
<fta2> and why?
<wgrant> fta2: Your builds were killed?
<palhmbs> so a good project would/should keep it up-to-date :P
<fta2> wgrant, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2551502
<wgrant> fta2: OOM killer.
<poolie> palhmbs: citation needed :)
<palhmbs> citation?
<palhmbs> is this the PC police?
<fta2> wgrant, well, what now? it seems stuck in my keep-alive
<wgrant> fta2: It got partially killed, but your build process seems to not have noticed.
<wgrant> Let me kill it a bit harder.
<wgrant> Done.
<wgrant> Now started on thorium.
<fta2> if ld-bfd is no longer usable, and as ld-gold is total crap in all our toolchains, i don't see what options are left :(
<wgrant> Link smaller things :P
<geser> fta2: does our linker perhaps have link time optimization enabled (-flto)? I read yesterday on the debian-devel ml a thread about it and someone mentioned that it needs much RAM and I remember also reading that some packages disabled -flto on oneiric-changes
<fta2> geser, linking chromium with ld-bfd usually takes ~2GB of RAM, and ~1h
<fta2> geser, with ld-gold, it's just a few minutes, even seconds if you have a fast box
<fta2> but our ld-gold is crap, it's too old on all dists and it produces bad code, it even segfaults on some arches
<fta2> the upstream version is fine though
<StevenK> fta2: Then upload a good version of ld-gold to your PPA and Build-Depend on it?
<lifeless> or to backports
<lifeless> and make it available for everyone
<fta2> yep, i can do that for the PPAs, but it's not possible for the official builds
<fta2> i've been told that backports are not welcomed/wanted
<micahg>  fta2 I thought it was just lucid with the back ld-gold
<fta2> nope, all, to various degrees
<micahg> StevenK: that won't help us in the distro when we have to build that version of chromium
<lifeless> fta2: huhwhatnow ?
<lifeless> backports are official man
<micahg> lifeless: backports won't help for the -security pocket where we need to push new versions of chromium
<micahg> fta2: it's in the works to get ld-gold updated for lucid, if the same changes are needed in the other releases, we might be able to do that as well, I have to see what happens with the lucid fix
<fta2> micahg, doko told me last week it's not wanted
<micahg> fta2: orly?  I'll look into it
<micahg> lifeless: in any event, toolchain backports are generally frowned upon since it has the potential to affect so many things
<fta2> bug 789223, bug 789231, bug 791283, etc.. i have more
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 789223 in binutils (Ubuntu) "ld.gold.real: fatal error: out of file descriptors and couldn't close any" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789223
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 789231 in binutils (Ubuntu) "collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789231
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 791283 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser version 11.0.696.71~r86024-0ubuntu1 failed to build on armel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791283
<micahg> fta: I'll see what I can find out
<fta2> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/613946/
<fta2> that's why it's not usable
<fta2> that's also bug 673893
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 673893 in binutils (Ubuntu) "10.04: binutils-gold is out of date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673893
<micahg> fta2: k, thanks
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<henninge> Does a 404 on a bug report mean that it is private?
<henninge> A bug I reported has been marked a duplicate of another bug but I cannot see that other bug.
<henninge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/787431
<mfraz74> Remember, this bug report is a duplicate of a private bug.
<kamel> how can i mark a bug as "affects release natty"
<kamel> ?
<lifeless> thats done via nomination
<kamel> ah, this link is not shown when loged in... wtf
<kamel> lifeless: yes, but noticed that this link is removed when i log in
<lifeless> bug nomination requires bug supervisor privilege
<kamel> how can i get them?
<micahg> kamel: you can ask in #ubuntu-bugs for a nomination (you have to be a member of bug control)
<kamel> thanks
<doude> Hi all, do you have some trouble to access launchpad ?
<danilos> doude, not me
<danilos> doude, what kind of problems are you seeing?
<doko> spam at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/591253
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 591253 in unity (Ubuntu) "[MIR] unity" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<doude> danilos: I get error page 'Please try again' when I try to brows source code of project OpenStack Nova
<dpm> hi could someone with registry permissions help with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158960 ? It's currently blocking the approval of a translation team and driving away contributors. Thanks
<danilos> doko, fixed, thanks
<danilos> well, removed rather than fixed :)
<danilos> dpm, I think you really need LOSAs to do that
 * gmb -> grabbing an early lunch
<danilos> doude, sounds like a logger head issue, let me check
<dpm> thanks danilos, what's the best way to give losas a heads up?
<gnuoy> dpm: Hi
<gnuoy> I'll take a look
<dpm> excellent, thanks gnuoy :)
<danilos> doude, yeah, I can see it's down, I'll let someone know and hopefully they'll look into it
<danilos> doude, it seems to be back, fwiw
<maxb> danilos: Hello, re https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/160366, project owners aren't allowed to use Project:+admin, you need to be at least a registry admin. Also, setting the project to inactive *will* remove it from the view of everyone who isn't a registry admin.
<danilos> maxb, oh, ok :)
<danilos> maxb, want to clarify that in the question?
<maxb> OK, will do
<danilos> maxb, thanks
<danilos> and I thought we had an "inactive development" state for projects :/
<doude> danilos: Ok, it's came back. Thanks.
<soren> How often do code imports run? Is it configurable at all?
<maxb> <soren> How often do code imports run? Is it configurable at all?
<maxb> Every 5 hours, or you can click the "Import now" button for a given import
<soren> maxb: Is that exposed in the API?
<maxb> I don't think so
<soren> Hahah! It is.
<maxb> Really?
<soren> requestImport on code_import objects.
<soren> Great, that'll do.
<abentley> gmb: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/ppa-api/+merge/63601 ?
<gmb> abentley: Sure. I'll take a look when I've finished with allenap's branch
<abentley> gmb: thanks.
<gmb> abentley: I see a 1100 line diff and a conflict. Can you check what's going on for me?
<abentley> gmb: The conflict is trivial, and I've pushed up a new revision that should fix it momentarily.
<gmb> OK
<abentley> gmb: the diff is 1100 lines because it was already approved once at 800 lines, and then wgrant rolled it back and I had to redo it.  There's a link to the new changes in the summary.
<gmb> abentley: OK, thanks.
<abentley> I guess I could have made those extra changes in a prerequisite branch, but I didn't think of it.
<gmb> abentley: r=me.
<abentley> gmb, thanks.
<gmb> np
<abentley> gmb: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/launchpad/fix-update-cache/+merge/63717 ?
<gmb> abentley: Sure; I'll take a look after I've finished with henninge's.
<abentley> gmb: thanks.  This one's a bit shorter than the last one.
<gmb> abentley: Approved.
<abentley> gmb: thanks.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<smoser> anyone able to help me see why a email interface is not working for me ?
<smoser> i attempted 13 minutes ago (16:34 UTC) with "Subject: Please merge rsyslog 5.8.1-1 (main) from debian unstable"
<cody-somerville> smoser, ah, you meant "the" and not "a", lol.
<smoser> yes, i guess so.
<smoser> :)
<bdmurray> Using Launchpad how am I supposed to find the diff that fixed bug 730643?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 730643 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk crashed with Error in setlocale(): unsupported locale setting" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730643
<Cube``> hmm
<Cube``> shits been unconfirmed for ages
<Cube``> idk what to do
<geser> bdmurray: follow the link "lp:ubuntu/natty/software-properties" and then look below "Recent revisions" for that one that mentions your bug number (rev 63 in this case) [http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/software-properties/natty/revision/63]
<bdmurray> geser: what's all the merged into ... at revision 535 stuff about then?
<geser> bdmurray: that's the upstream branch, but this merge looks a little strange for me as it looks "backwards": the upstream project branch (lp:software-properties) got merged into a branch of ~echidnaman
<geser> bdmurray: the second one (lp:ubuntu/natty/software-properties) is the "Ubuntu packaging" branch (generated from the uploaded source packages)
<bdmurray> geser: right I was really hoping / thinking there should be a one click way to load the right revision to find the diff.
<geser> bdmurray: yes, those links would be more useful if they linked to the revision which contains the fix (the bug number) instead of the branch itself (which gets hard to find the right commit for older bugs and very active branches)
<bdmurray> geser: yes exactly
<fta> did lp stop sending emails for bzr commits??
<fta> worked until ~2 days ago
<fta> oh, this branch is stuck: https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels   last rev is 1047
<RawChid> Is it possible to get a list of Ubuntu distro series from the LP API?
<RawChid> Oh wait, I found the API doc :-)
<RawChid> Hints are still welcome though
<fta> could someone please unbreak https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels ? it's been scanning for days
<smoser> yeah, the email interface seems not working for me at the moment.
<micahg> lifeless: do you know if there's someone available to take a look at an LP issue?  a branch seems to be stuck
<poolie> micahg: tell me more?
<micahg> poolie: [13:31] <fta> could someone please unbreak https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels ? it's been scanning for days
<poolie> could you please ask a question for it and then i'll escalate it?
<micahg> fta: ^^
<fta> poolie, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/160629
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> we're looking into it
#launchpad 2011-06-08
<bdmurray> jml: what bug did you mean in https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/TrackingQualityAssurance?
<poolie> bdmurray: i guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/297614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 297614 in Launchpad itself "QA verification of fixes in Launchpad is non-obvious and error-prone" [Low,Triaged]
<osallou> Hi, I have an error of build at upload time in launchpad.  " Version old than that in archive". This is related to a previous upload where package name was wrong (my fault). I deleted the package from the ppa (yesterday), but package seems to be still here. How can I delete the deb in the archive of my ppa?
<mrevell> GOOD MORNING LAUNCHPAD!
<saamm> One of my friend bought Braid from Software Center, but sound is not working. Where should I report this?
<zyga> can launchpad mirror bugs from github projects?
<danilos> zyga, no, unfortunately, but if you want to migrate, you can prepare your own export which can then be imported by Launchpad
<zyga> danilos, unfortunately no, I just wanted to setup a proxy project so that code/bugs are visible on launchpad. The project is not mine and I just want to package it for my own use
<danilos> zyga, right, I am sorry then: supported bug trackers are listed on https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/RemoteTrackerCoverage, but if you are interested, you might want to develop support for github (Launchpad is open-source after all :))
<zyga> danilos, I'm asking because I found that github bug tracker is actually listed there, but it seems to be some bugzilla instance
<danilos> zyga, it's listed where exactly?
<zyga> danilos, if you search for existing trackers it shows up
<danilos> zyga, I am sorry, but I really can't find anything about it on help.launchpad.net, launchpad.net or among the listed external bug trackers for a project, so I am unsure where do you see it: can you give me a link to the page where you see it listed as supported?
<zyga> danilos, sure
<zyga> danilos, er, no - there is no page to link to, but searching for a registered external bug tracker allows you to find "github-bugs"
<danilos> zyga, ah, interesting
<maxb> danilos: I have happened to notice that a user has erroneously set https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/160629 to "Needs Information" status (from "Open"), are you able to fix the status? I cannot.
<danilos> maxb, done (though I added a stupid comment)
<dpm> hi, could someone help me? We requested a full language pack export for Natty on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+language-packs. According to the exports schedule, it should have started yesterday and presumably be ready by today. However, the export is not yet listed on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+language-packs - could someone tell me if the export job is still running or if it failed?
<danilos> dpm, otp, will be with you in a bit
<dpm> cool, thanks danilos
<danilos> dpm, ok, back, let me take a look
<danilos> dpm, it seems to still be in progress
<danilos> dpm, actually, ignore that, the log file is not the latest one
<danilos> dpm, still in progress, "2011-06-08 13:18:45 DEBUG   Exporting PO file 1600495 (63690/84567)" (20k PO files remaining)
<danilos> dpm, for the record, full oneiric langpack export with similar number of PO files finished yesterday at 19:32 UTC, so we might expect similar time today (that's 21:32 local time)
<dpm> thanks a lot danilos
<danilos> dpm, also filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/794573
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 794573 in Launchpad itself "Language pack exports approach 24h" [High,Triaged]
<fta2> oh, that may explain why it takes so long for my chromium strings to reach the export
<dpm> thanks danilos, yeah, I was going to ask why it took so long
<danilos> fta2, it seems it has gotten slower, though export to branches only happens once a day (from 0400UTC, and then depending how long it takes; last run took 1h40mins for all the projects, which is pretty good)
<danilos> (all projects means 442 branches)
<soren> Do PPA's on staging.l.n work?
<bigjools> soren: what aspect in particular?
<soren> I have a package there that seems to never get published.
<bigjools> there is no publisher on staging
<soren> ..and I can't find the correct url for the corresponding archive.
<soren> Ah.
<soren> bigjools: Ok, you can probably answer the qeustion I was trying to investigate..
<bigjools> it's on the list of things to fix but way down
<soren> bigjools: Some part of the name of the first PPA one creates is included in the GPG key name, right?
<bigjools> AFAIR yes
<soren> Is it the display name or the part that also makes up the URL?
<bigjools> url is formed from the LP id and the PPA name
<soren> If the former, if nothing has been published yet, do I still have time to change the display name, get something published (and hence a key generated with the new display name), and then change it back?
<soren> I tried looking through the lp source for this, but failed miserably.
<soren> It seems to be based on the display name.
<soren> That's good.
 * soren will have the answer for other question shortly.
<fta> danilos, many times, i've seen my gettext files spend more than 24h in the import queue
<danilos> fta, oh, that's the import, and that one seems to be slower as well (and sometimes it's only approval that is slower)
<fta> danilos, when this happens close to a release date, i'm forced to skip some langs which made huge progress that would otherwise have made it to the release
<fta> what's blocking https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/160629 ??
<fta> no help contact today?
<benji> fta: his day has already come and gone; is there anything I can help with?
<fta> benji, my last question above
 * benji looks
<benji> fta: from my reading of https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/159857 it looks like the bug causing the problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/648075) might not have been fixed, you could try the suggestion in comment #4 to see if that helps; if not, I suggest commenting on the bug that you're still seeing the bad behavior
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 648075 in Launchpad itself "Automatic translations export fails intermittently" [Critical,Fix committed]
<fta> benji, translation export?? this branch just contains a single tiny txt file
<benji> fta: as I understand it, the bug should still apply
<fta> could someone please kill https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/12.0.742.91~r87961-0ubuntu1/+build/2553681 ?
<W3ird_N3rd> hi, can somebody ban this bastard? https://launchpad.net/~peba
<W3ird_N3rd> he's a spammer
<W3ird_N3rd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/455934/comments/10 for example
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 455934 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "I dont get any sound when I turn my headphones. My system is a Asus A6Va Notebook" [Undecided,Expired]
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 22:00-23:30 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<W3ird_N3rd> who's the boss?
<W3ird_N3rd> (or moderator)
<W3ird_N3rd> does anyone ever talk here? :D
<W3ird_N3rd> "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance in
<W3ird_N3rd> 50
<W3ird_N3rd> seconds. " this is creepy
<W3ird_N3rd> "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance very very soon. " even more creepy
<W3ird_N3rd> hi hloeung
<hloeung> hi W3ird_N3rd
<W3ird_N3rd> do you know a moderator or something on launchpad?
<maxb> Moderator for what?
<W3ird_N3rd> got a spammer
<W3ird_N3rd> I want him banned :P
<maxb> A spammer spamming what
<W3ird_N3rd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/455934/comments/10
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 455934 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "I dont get any sound when I turn my headphones. My system is a Asus A6Va Notebook" [Undecided,Expired]
<maxb> mailing lists? bugs? questions? merge proposals?
<W3ird_N3rd> see link
<maxb> right
<W3ird_N3rd> I checked some random other replies from him, they all look alike
<lifeless> most spam on LP is from compromised accounts
<lifeless> anyhow, once the maintenance is complete will look into it
<maxb> This user has some legitimate activity
<W3ird_N3rd> lifeless, you have elevated rights I understand? :)
<W3ird_N3rd> I'm not entirely sure if I want to order a diploma from someone who says I have to leave "information"
<W3ird_N3rd> *infarmation
<W3ird_N3rd> bloody.. I can't even write as bad as he does
<maxb> Yes, it's spam. Ignore it. It doesn't deserve this much discussion.
<W3ird_N3rd> yeah I just want to be sure it will be taken care of, I couldn't really find where to go with such things
<W3ird_N3rd> maxb, I saw some spammers getting what they deserved recently on Belgium television. They arranged a meeting with a Nigerian goldseller, had some coffee, gave him a spicy bonbon (very spicy) and a business present: an (absolutely worthless) 30 kilogram vase
<W3ird_N3rd> hope he broke his back :P
 * W3ird_N3rd has found https://launchpad.net/~lifeless on lifeless
<W3ird_N3rd> technical architect for Launchpad, cool :)
<lifeless> it is, yes ;)
<W3ird_N3rd> I've found there has already been a thread on him, but I guess far from all spam has been deleted: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/145042
<W3ird_N3rd> I don't know if there is a handy way of selecting/filtering all his spam messages
#launchpad 2011-06-09
<michaelh1> Hey, I'm getting a timeout error when trying to attach a GCC bugzilla entry to a gcc-linaro launchpad ticket
<ovnicraft> hello i am trying to branch a project bzr branch lp:openobject-server/6.0 and tell me is not a branch
<MarkAtwood> im unable to push or pull from bzr on launchpad
<wgrant> MarkAtwood, ovnicraft: Launchpad is still coming up from maintenance.
<wgrant> Codehosting is not quite back yet.
<wgrant> michaelh1: Do you have an OOPS ID?
<MarkAtwood> does launchpad have a "launchpad is up/down" url that can be checked?
<wgrant> http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<ovnicraft> wgrant, ok
<michaelh1> wgrant: I didn't write it down, but on refresh I see the bugzilla ticket has been attached...
<michaelh1> wgrant: oh, cancel that, too many tabs open.  Reproducing...
<MarkAtwood> ty
<michaelh1> wgrant: Error ID: OOPS-1985CE168
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1985CE168
<wgrant> michaelh1: Thanks, looking.
<ovnicraft> wgrant, there are people who don't want to use that social network called indeti.ca
<ovnicraft> identi.ca*
<MarkAtwood> ovnicraft, you dont need an account to look at a feed on it
<MarkAtwood> and its also on twitter
<MarkAtwood> which you also dont need an account to look at a status
<ovnicraft> that its better
<MarkAtwood> <facepalm>
<wgrant> ovnicraft: Major downtime like this is also announced on https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-announce. But identi.ca is accessible to anybody in a web browser or as RSS/Atom feeds.
<wgrant> And it has everything.
<ovnicraft> i prefer follow the twitter aaccount
<wgrant> Or that.
<W3ird_N3rd> hmm.. er is dus toch iets aan de fritzbox wat niet is in te stellen
<W3ird_N3rd> sorry wrong chan
* mbarnett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<komputes> The project Twinkle (C#) https://launchpad.net/twinkle is incorrectly the upstream link and suggested upstream for twinkle (sip) https://launchpad.net/twinkle/+packages. How can I correct this?
<spiv> komputes: is the right upstream registered in Launchpad?
<komputes> spiv: not sure, couldn't find it - correct upstream is http://mfnboer.home.xs4all.nl/twinkle/index.html although i'm emailing the maintainer to find out where he wants bugs reported
<spiv> Basically the page to edit the upstream link are https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/twinkle/+edit-packaging etc
<spiv> I guess if upstream doesn't publish their branches there's not much we can do (except remove the incorrect link, of course)
<komputes> spiv: can you please do that for now?
<spiv> Ok.
<komputes> once i get the maintainer's response, I'll register the project with the bug URL
<komputes> publishing branches upstream is not a requirement to register a project is it?
<spiv> No
<spiv> It just makes it more useful :)
<spiv> Ok, links deleted I tihnk
<spiv> komputes: I suppose the link between launchpad.net/twinkle and the 'wink' source package in hardy is also wrong?
<komputes> spiv: seems that way to me, i don't see a relation
<spiv> That's what I thought.  Ok, I've removed that one too.
<michaelh1> wgrant: hey, I'm getting the same timeout on a different bug when adding http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=49030 to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.5/+bug/689887/+choose-affected-product
<ubot5> gcc.gnu.org bug 49030 in target "ICE in get_arm_condition_code, at config/arm/arm.c:17180" [Normal,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 689887 in Linaro GCC "armel ICE gcc 4.5" [Medium,In progress]
<michaelh1> wgrant: Error ID: OOPS-1986DX6
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1986DX6
<wgrant> michaelh1: Hm, that's not good. Thanks, we're investigating.
<komputes> spiv: error ID OOPS-1986CC7 after creating the project
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1986CC7
<wgrant> komputes: Where did you get that link?
<wgrant> There's a ' ' instead of a '+' in the URL.
<lifeless> michaelh1: what were you adding the task onto ?
<michaelh1> lifeless: gcc upstream
<lifeless> so a bugwatch
<michaelh1> lifeless: yes
<bryceh> lifeless, bug #794802 looks kinda bad
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 794802 in Launchpad itself "OOPS-1986EA9 trying to add 'linux' task to a bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794802
<bryceh> lifeless, I think it might be a regression from today's launchpad update
<wgrant> bryceh: We're investigating that now.
<wgrant> It is.
<bryceh> wgrant, ok great
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Bug updates slow, may fail (particularly Ubuntu bugs). Fix coming soon | https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lifeless> bryceh: michaelh1: we've updated part of the db schema - this should help with the issue
<james_w> were there any API/blueprint related changes in either of the rollouts?
<james_w> we're seeing some odd behaviour correlated with the time of the rollout
<wgrant> james_w: What's the issue?
<james_w> specifically some sort of double reporting
<james_w> I haven't really verified with the URL yet
<james_w> API I mean
<james_w> http://status.chrisjohnston.org/ubuntu-oneiric/
<james_w> you can see on the graph that it has just doubled in size, and this is because the db is getting double entries
<wgrant> james_w: Interesting. Nothing like that should have changed.
<james_w> wgrant, ok, I'll keep digging
<poolie> o/ james_w
<james_w> hi
<james_w> ok, so it's not launchpad
<james_w> just some code I added today that is behaving completely not as expected
<jdobrien> e
<ara> Hello guys! I have seen that bug 151129 is marked as Fix Released \o/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 151129 in Launchpad itself "Can't subscribe to a tag" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151129
<ara> Now... how do I subscribe to a tag?
<ara> I have been looking around the UI, but I don't seem to find it
<maxb> ara: The new UI may not have been turned on for everyone yet
<ara> But I can see the new options in Edit bug mail, i.e.
<maxb> If you go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/some-project, and click "Subscribe to bug mail", do you see "(more options...)" at the bottom?
<ara> no :(
<ara> OK, I guess I'll just wait
<ara> thanks
<lifeless> its on for everyone
<lifeless> ara: what project are you trying to subscribe to tags on ?
<ara> I tried Ubuntu (in general) and in the linux package specifically as well
<lifeless> ara: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux, top right you should see
<lifeless> View full publishing history
<lifeless> View full change log
<lifeless> Subscribe to bug mail
<lifeless> Edit bug mail
<lifeless> Configure bug tracker
<lifeless> do you ?
<ara> ah, OK, I was looking at bugs.lp.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<lifeless> UI fail
<ara> mmm, a bit confusing that it is not under bugs
<wgrant> maxb: It's been turned on for everyone for a few hours.
<lifeless> sorry!
<lifeless> ara: well, its not meant to be bug specific
<lifeless> but we only funded the bugs part of it so far
<wgrant> ara: The links are there too.
<ara> lifeless, still, I can't see where to subscribe to a particular ta
<ara> g
<wgrant> ara: What happens if you edit your subscription on "Edit bug mail"?
<lifeless> under the bug counts
<lifeless> ara: click on 'are added or changed in any way'
<lifeless> ara: then 'bugs must match this filter'
<lifeless> then tags
<ara> lifeless, OK, found, thanks
<ara> thanks for the support
<lifeless> de nada
<apw> is it known that you cannot change status on any task on a bug with nominations ?  (at least thats how it seems)
<lifeless> apw: see topic
<apw> lifeless, eta for the fix to roll, as not one bug i want to change is changable and i can only queue so many updates in my head
<lifeless> we're qaing the fix at the moment
<apw> so is that 3 hours best case or 1, wondering how long to go away for
<lifeless> 15 minutes?
<lifeless> +-
<apw> lifeless, thanks
<lifeless> it may not work of course, but I think it will
<apw> yep i understand theres no guarentee, just looking at a lower bound
<lifeless> apw: care to try again ?
<apw> lifeless, doing
<apw> lifeless, seems borked still to me
<apw> (Error ID: OOPS-1986DY50)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1986DY50
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> and we'll continue
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/794715
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 794715 in linux (Ubuntu Hardy) "Hardy Xen i386 DomU: CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO disabled" [Undecided,New]
<apw> lifeless, my test case is trying to make that linux task Invalid
<dholbach> thanks for the update in the topic!
<wgrant> apw: We've identified the remaining issue, but it's going to take a while longer to fix. We've increased the timeout, though, so it should work now. Could you try it again, please?
<apw> wgrant, trying ... yes that worked
<wgrant> It's not going to be fast yet, but at least it will work.
<apw> wgrant, all i want ... launchpad is never fast
<wgrant> Heh.
<jml> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/297614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 297614 in Launchpad itself "QA verification of fixes in Launchpad is non-obvious and error-prone" [Low,Triaged]
<jml> bdmurray: that's the bug I meant.
<nigelb> rockstar: ping, around?
<rockstar> nigelb, hi
<nigelb> rockstar: hey, just wanted to check with you about tarmac.  Does it need its on LP user?
<nigelb> *own
<rockstar> nigelb, nope.  I run it as my user.
<rockstar> nigelb, but on the box you run it on, you'd better believe it needs its own UNIX user.
<nigelb> rockstar: ah, okay!
<rockstar> Otherwise a malicious script could read out all sorts of fun things from your user account.
<nigelb> heh
<rockstar> nigelb, if you get stuck, there's always #tarmac
<nigelb> oh, nice! /me joins :)
<mpt> How is muting bug mail different from unsubscribing?
<mpt> Is it about retaining access to private bug reports, or something else?
<benji> mpt: muting is mainly for when you subscribe to a bug target but aren't interested in a particular bug
<benji> it can also be useful if you are a member of a team that is subscribed to a bug and you're not interested
<mpt> ah
<mpt> So basically what we used to call "ignore" subscriptions back in the old days :-)
<Ramindu> hello
<Ramindu> I'm in a spot of trouble at LP
<Ramindu> I have a project on LP
<Ramindu> and I wanted to set a certain branch as the Translations focus
<Ramindu> so when I did that
<Ramindu> it set that branch as the DEVELOPMENT focus as well, essentially making the original development focus trunk disappear
<Ramindu> :(
<Ramindu> is it possible to revert this?
<abentley> Ramindu, sure, it's easy to change the development focus.
<MBarvian> kiko: ping
<kiko> MBarvian?
<MBarvian> kiko: hi!
<kiko> hey there
<MBarvian> kiko: I was wondering if you could rename a project for us?
<kiko> MBarvian, hah, I can't anymore. ask flacoste :-P
<MBarvian> flacoste: ping
<kiko> they revoked my admin access!
<MBarvian> kiko: no problem. thanks anyway!
<kiko> sure thing
<MBarvian> kiko: anyone else I could contact? :P
<lifeless> file a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<MBarvian> lifeless: done.
<Mel> hello Peaple, can  some one help me please . i  still sending accepted packages to  Launchpad . but never  get  build correctly .  can  some help me  please ?. i'am new  to this  PPA  world
<Mel> can some one help  here ?
<poolie> hi Mel, still here?
<poolie> you get an acceptance mail?
<poolie> do they show up in the ppa's web page?
<Mel> yes
<Mel> Accepted:
<Mel>  OK: pidgin_2.9-2ubuntu.tar.gz
<Mel>  OK: pidgin_2.9-2ubuntu.dsc
<Mel>      -> Component: main Section: net
<Mel> pidgin (2:2.9-2ubuntu) natty; urgency=low
<Mel>   * Initial release (Closes: #nnnn)  <nnnn is the bug number of your ITP>
<Mel> --
<Mel> You are receiving this email because you are the uploader of the above
<Mel> PPA package.
<poolie> ok so it was attempted to be built, it just failed
<Mel> yes.  and  i  don't know  why its  failed
<Mel> can i post here the link of the log ?
<poolie> sure
<poolie> so the interesting bit is near the bottom
<poolie> make: *** [build] Error 9
<poolie> dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<poolie> now i wonder why that happened, so i look further up
<poolie> > configure: error: The intltool scripts were not found. Please install intltool.
<poolie> that's the problem
<poolie> you need to declare a build dependency on intltool
<poolie> or whatever package contains it
<poolie> otherwise it won't be present when your thing is built
<Mel> ok,  thats means  iniltool  doesnt  exit  on the  Server !!? or in my  machine ?
<Mel> poolie !!
<poolie> you have to declare all build dependencies other than the most basic ones
<Mel> how to  ? shall i  add them to   control  file ?
<poolie> yes
<poolie> Mel: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged:
<lifeless>           http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<poolie> hello lifeless
<lifeless> hi poolie
<Mel> i will   have  a look . i  downloaded old  source   (copied  control file from there) i hope it will work this time
#launchpad 2011-06-10
<poolie> Mel which package you
<poolie> *are you trying to build?
<lifeless> there is no mel
<james_w> lifeless, are there any storm-query-based matchers that you know of?
<lifeless> james_w: not offhand, sorry.
<lifeless> there is some stuff that looks at the queries we capture
<lifeless> and the capturing is fixture + matcher based
<james_w> that's ok, just wanted to avoid writing them if they were already available
<james_w> I'm thinking more just
<james_w> "one row is returned for this query"
<james_w> sort of thing
<james_w> pretty easy to write as just an assertEqual(1, query().count()) sort of thing, but matchers could give better error messages
<lifeless> oh we have shiny for that
<lifeless> check out
<lifeless> BrowsesWithQueryLimit and HasQueryCount in lp.testing.matchers
<wgrant> lifeless: Different thing.
<wgrant> Not a query count limit, but result count limit.
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> <- leetle out of it
<james_w> yeah, sorry, slightly confusing overlapping of terms there
<marvin2> Hi, we have a project on launchpad called willow-code; it's maintained and driven by a team called willowit-team; another team called willowit-view-team has access to branches hosted on this project through visibility policy settings set by you guys.
<marvin2> Is it possible to create a new team that has (read/write) access *only* to specific branches under the project willow-code?
<marvin2> willow-code is a proprietary project and we're working on private branches here.
<lifeless> yes, create that team and have someone in it that is also in the willowit-view-team push a branch to lp://~newteam/willow-code/branchname
<lifeless> you will need to subscribe ~newteam to the trunk branch
<marvin2> lifeless: So members of newteam will not be able to view code in other branches?
<lifeless> right
<marvin2> lifeless: Perfect. I'll try that out now. Thanks!
<lifeless> just trunk and any branch pushed into their ~team directory
<marvin2> Great!
<lifeless> you can give them view to other branches one by one using subscriptions
<marvin2> I think that covers all our usage scenarios. Thanks again, lifeless.
<lifeless> no probs
<micahg> wgrant: are you around?
<bialix> hi, I have question about bug mails subscription. I've received a request from James who is co-worker of Mark Brown (registered on lp) and he's asked me about removing subscription of Mark to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbzr/+bug/680529. James said he received all Mark mails because Mark no longer works in the company. What should I recommend to James?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 680529 in QBzr ""Lock was renamed into place, but now is missing"" [High,Confirmed]
<maxb> bialix: This concerns the ~mark-mailsolve account?
<bialix> maxb: yes
<micahg> wow, we get instant bug e-mail notifications now?
<maxb> bialix: Well, two options. You could either file a launchpad question for an admin to remove the subscription, or if he receives all of marks mails, he could claim ownership of the launchpad account and do it himself
<bialix> maxb: right
<bialix> maxb: thank you, I'll forward this recommendations to James.
<zyga> hi, I'd like to understand how soyz build the archive? assuming you want to rebuild _everything_ where is the logic that determines the order of packages to build
<maxb> zyga: As far as I know, nowhere, because it never does that/
<zyga> so how does archive rebuild work?
<zyga> is it a manual process of uploading new source packages in the right order?
<zyga> carefully managed by humans?
<maxb> Utilizing builddeps from the source archive, I would think
<maxb> I can't see how it could possibly work otherwise, since you need a C compiler to build a C compiler
<zyga> maxb, but it's still not a simple problem to solve
<zyga> maxb, (well in some way it might but since packages have complex relationship I don't want to be so bold to proclaim it's easy)
<zyga> maxb, packages have conflict and require relationships and version comparison
<maxb> I'm assuming it just builds all the packages in an arbitrary order, satisfying dependencies that haven't been built yet from the primary archive
<zyga> maxb, I'm not sure how to write an algorithm that for a certain set of source packages, determines the correct order of building them and the also produces a list of packages you need to start with to be able to complete the process (like the c compiler required to build the c compiler)
<micahg> an archive rebuild is generally meant to see what happens when you rebuild what's currently in the archive with what's currently in the archive (nothing from the rebuild is used in the building)
<bigjools> there are different types of rebuild
<bigjools> the basic case is where we just literally rebuild certain packages and it uses the existing main archive for dependencies
<bigjools> the next case is where we rebuild that again but using packages just built in the rebuild, so rebuilt dependencies are used
<bigjools> beyond that it gets complicated (scorched-earth rebuilds)
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<barry> any code hosting/bzr experts online that could do a quick mumble with mvo and myself?
<nothingspecial> I'm trying to change my email address for launchpad/ubuntuone. When I enter the conformation code it says unrecognised. Am I missing something obvious?
<highvoltage> hi! I deleted a ppa a while ago, but (as is normal) it still shows up on my LP page. I'd like to use it again now, is there a way I could re-create it? I tried to create a PPA with the same name but LP doesn't allow that.
<benji> highvoltage: I believe the way you get that done is to ask a question on LP and the sys admins do it for you: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<highvoltage> benji: ok, will do. thanks.
<maxb> highvoltage: I'm afraid what you want is not currently possible
<highvoltage> maxb: ah ok. no problem. thanks for letting me know.
<benji> now I know too
<popey> lifeless: or any other lp person.. is it a known bug that a rejected mail for a package may have someone elses name in the subject?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/623770/
<popey> X-Launchpad-PPA: trevormosey
<popey> I am not him.
<popey> I appreciate that I had a badly configured (i.e. no .dput.cf) dput on this clean install of ubuntu, but I still don't expect to see someone elses ID in my mail
<popey> i have now fixed the config snafu and my package has been accepted, the accept mail is fine, only the reject has an issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/623771/
<bigjools> popey: not seen that before, file a bug
<popey> ok
<lifeless> popey: did you dput to their PPA ?
<popey> no
<bigjools> check his paste
<popey> i typed "dput ppa foo.changes"
<popey> but had no dput.cf
<lifeless> fnu
<lifeless> fun
<popey> ah, i wonder if it took the /etc/dput.cf
<popey> incoming                = ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu
<popey> so yeah, it did
<popey> bug 795757
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 795757 in Launchpad itself "ppa reject mail has wrong lp ID in subject" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795757
<popey> and now bed.. nn and thanks!
<micahg> popey: sounds like a duplicate, idr the bug # ATM though
#launchpad 2011-06-11
<bradh_laptop> Is there any facility for project hosting to show a screenshot? Either on the Overview page or perhaps on one of the other pages?
<bradh_laptop> back a bit later.
<bradh_laptop> I asked a question earlier, but had to go before I got the answer: <bradh_laptop> Is there any facility for project hosting to show a screenshot? Either on the Overview page or perhaps on one of the other pages?
<bradh_laptop> Did I miss anything while I was gone?
<averi> hi, I am trying to login into LP but I keep getting an error, is this known?
<averi> I do have an error ID as well if someone can look into it
<spiv> averi: please do give the error ID
<averi> spiv, here it is: 1988canistellaunchpad9
<spiv> Thanks.  Hopefully a losa or someone else will be able to look into that and help you soon, although weekends are pretty quiet usually :(
<wgrant> averi: Could you file a support request at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/?
<wgrant> averi: The SSO support people should respond early next week.
<wgrant> (that service isn't maintained by the Launchpad team, despite its name)
<averi> wgrant, sure, do you have an idea about why is it happening to me?
<wgrant> averi: I'm not sure. You've not logged in for about a month?
<averi> wgrant, I changed my main e-mail address a few weeks ago
<averi> and then I didn't login since then, today I got that error
<wgrant> averi: Ah, that could be relevant.
<wgrant> averi: You don't still have an authenticated session?
<averi> wgrant, exactly
<spiv> wgrant: thanks!
<spiv> wgrant: I thought you'd know what to do next, but I didn't want to assume you'd be around :)
<wgrant> averi: You should mention that in the support request.
<averi> wgrant, too late : ( I submitted it already a few minutes ago
<wgrant> averi: I suspect your Launchpad and SSO accounts have lost sync due to email address confusion, which is making SSO crash
<wgrant> averi: They'll work it out :)
<averi> wgrant, awesome, thank you :)
<wgrant> spiv: I'm often around :)
<spiv> wgrant: I've noticed!  Perhaps one day you'll try staying offline for 30 minutes, just for the novelty of it :P
<benji> spiv: I've tried it, it's not as fun as it sounds.
<averi> wgrant, sorry, one more thing, could you please verify why I keep getting notified for the libtorrent-rasterbar package even if I removed myself from everywhere there
<averi> wgrant, I created that project a few years ago but I don't maintain it anymore (registry administrators are now its maintainers) and I've removed myself pretty much everywhere but I keep getting all the notifications about bug changes
<wgrant> averi: You're still subscribed at https://launchpad.net/libtorrent-rasterbar/+subscribe
<averi> wgrant, thanks, forgot that one :) and btw loggin in with my old e-mail still works, that's the issue :)
<wgrant> averi: Huh.
<wgrant> Odd.
<averi> looks like openid didn't update my e-mail address
<wgrant> Right, it's a separate account, sort of. Not sure why it's crashing, though :/
<hartmut> hi
<hartmut> why is dput getting stuck on uploading ....source.changes when trying to upload  a package to my ppa? http://nopaste.info/4105dcd735.html
#launchpad 2011-06-12
<yofel> when you try to open https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/709365 without sufficient permissions (the bug is private), you get a 'Lost something?' Error. Shouldn't that be Permission denied?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad(https://launchpad.net) bug 709365 not found
<tsimpson> yofel: it's a new "feature", private bugs are so private you don't even know they exist
<yofel> that's.. erm... ...
<yofel> really unhelpful if you bug gets auto-duped by apport to a bug that doesn't exist you know?
<yofel> *your bug
<tsimpson> yep, the bot doesn't like it much either
<yofel> esp. since you can still see the bug in the packages bug listing
<bradh> well, auto-dupe to a private bug sounds wrong.
<yofel> it's what apport does, there is some discussion how to improve it but without any real solution
<yofel> is there a bug open about this? Or should I not bother to file one?
<tsimpson> it was reported a few times I think, but it's a policy they want to stick with
<tsimpson> "if you can't see it, it doesn't exist"
<yofel> ah well, we'll get used to it I guess...
<lifeless> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/764414 - real solution, planned, just needs implementing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 764414 in apport (Ubuntu) "private master bugs are confusing and lead to more duplicate filings" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<yofel> I've obviously slacked at reading my bugmail... (I'm subsribed to apport mail...)
<lifeless> even before we changed private bugs to consistently 404, we had lots of confused users
<lifeless> asking why they couldn't see their bug et
<lifeless> c
<dAnjou> hi, can i create a PPA that just contain some other PPAs?
#launchpad 2012-06-04
<apachelogger> who could I bribe to get a build score bump on a ppa package? :)
<StevenK> apachelogger: What have you got? :-)
<apachelogger> virtual cookies
<StevenK> Those aren't very filling.
<StevenK> Link the build
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/cyber-stuff/+build/3545720 && https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/cyber-stuff/+build/3545721
<StevenK> apachelogger: Both done
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies for StevenK
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to StevenK.
<apachelogger> StevenK: thank you :)
<apachelogger> *hug*
<vibhav> Why cant https://launchpad.net/nova/essex/2012.1 and https://code.launchpad.net/extramathjava/trunk/+linkbranchtoseries load?
<vibhav> Any idea?
<vibhav> (Error ID: OOPS-1488c9549cd87bb22602ad0f2b565eac)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1488c9549cd87bb22602ad0f2b565eac
<codygarver> any admins on that can help me? For some reason +translations-settings is now set to "private"
<codygarver> https://translations.launchpad.net/lingo/trunk/+translations-settings
<micahg> vibhav: it's a timeout and there doesn't appear to be a bug file: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<geser> wgrant: do the Debian and Ubuntu buildd differ in regarding of building arch-indep stuff?
<geser> I wonder why it tries to build arch-indep on amd64 in the first place (without installing B-D-Indep)
<geser> see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/106082945/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.iipimage_0.9.9-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> geser: Package bugf
<wgrant> http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2011/11/msg00263.html
<wgrant> http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2011/11/msg00274.html
<wgrant> I wonder if that patch was ever applied to Debian.
<geser> for comparison https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=iipimage&arch=i386&ver=0.9.9-1&stamp=1337433528 where the package builds fine on i386 (the DD uploaded with amd64 build)
<geser> wgrant: so we should patch those packages in Ubuntu for now even if the build in Debian?
<StevenK> geser: The DD built amd64 himself, which avoids the issue, and i386 works around it by building arch-indep anyway.
<StevenK> Ergo, that proves exactly nothing.
<geser> StevenK: the armel build in Debian build fine too
<geser> the package "eigen3" shows the same issue
<geser> I don't mind "fixing" the few packages I found till now which have this problem as long as it doesn't start a trend
<wgrant> geser: Well, we might just need to merge the relevant dpkg-buildpackage (or sbuild, hard to say from the email) patch.
<geser> ok, will "fix" the packages for now. Thanks for looking into it.
<glatzor> hello. I have got a problem with my ppa. I cannot see any packages in my repository: ppa:glatzor/python3
<glatzor> not even the ones that failed to build
<glatzor> oh, I forgot to mention that I am a beta user.
<wgrant> glatzor: Nothing has ever been successfully uploaded to that PPA.
<wgrant> glatzor: Are you sure you signed the changes file properly?
<glatzor> wgrant, they are signed correctly. I even got some build failures mail for previous uploads today
<glatzor> wgrant, actually there should be a successfully software-properties build in the ppa, since the aptdaemon upload requires it as a build dependency and the package python3-software-properties is only available in the ppa and not any Ubuntu version
<glatzor> wgrant, oh sorry. it just looked at the build failure mail. and it refers to glatzor/ppa
<debfx> is there a way to fetch build logs from private PPAs in a script?
<glatzor> wgrant, but I uploaded the packages with dput ppa:glatzor/python3
<glatzor> wgrant, so it seems that launchpad put them in the wrong ppa
<debfx> the API only returns an url that requires openid login
<wgrant> glatzor: Launchpad doesn't put them in the wrong PPA :)
<wgrant> glatzor: I wonder if you have a custom dput.cf that overrides the ppa stanza to point to ppa:glatzor/ppa
<wgrant> debfx: Hm, it's a bit awkward, but doable. build.build_log_url will be a URL like https://launchpad.net/~soyuz-team/+archive/ppa/+build/3021744/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-powerpc.hello_2.7-1ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz. If you transform it to https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~soyuz-team/+archive/ppa/+build/3021744/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-powerpc.hello_2.7-1ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz, lp._browser.get('https://api.launchpad.net/devel/BLAH') ...
<wgrant> ... will give you the content.
<wgrant> (api.launchpad.net accepts OAuth, launchpad.net does not)
<debfx> wgrant: yay, it works :)
<debfx> thanks!
<wgrant> debfx: Depending on what you want to do with it, it may be helpful to know that the api.launchpad.net URL just redirects to a iXXXXX.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net URL with authentication in the URL, that you can retrieve without OAuth or cookies.
<debfx> wgrant: are you sure? I get a "No Such Resource" response when accessing such an url without the authentication cookie
<wgrant> debfx: There's a ?token=XXXXXX on the end of the URL that you need.
<wgrant> That token is unique and grants access to that URL for 24 hours.
<wgrant> debfx: eg. you should be able to wget/browse to https://i87901084.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/87901084/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-powerpc.hello_2.7-1ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz?token=f05fbfabcd7436b5f7ca2a4951791115 despite not having access to the relevant PPA
<debfx> wgrant: your url works here but the one I get don't. for example https://i106684520.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/106684520/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.kactivities_4%3A4.8.4-0ubuntu0.1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz?token=9cc92bcad7958cf3f23923e2e94afff7
<wgrant> debfx: Ah, you're using Chromium?
<wgrant> Chromium has a dirty habit of reencoding tildes in URLs
<wgrant> Try recopying the original URL into another browser
<wgrant> Firefox is known to work
<debfx> firefox 13
<wgrant> https://i106684520.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/106684520/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.kactivities_4%3A4.8.4-0ubuntu0.1%7Eppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz?token=9cc92bcad7958cf3f23923e2e94afff7 works for me
<wgrant> Hmm
<wgrant> (note that I converted the ~ to %7E)
<wgrant> Firefox 12 here. Perhaps 13 changes the encoding rules to match Chromium's.
<wgrant> What about wget?
<debfx> only works when ~ is hex encoded
<wgrant> debfx: That's correct. Chromium reencodes that, but Firefox should work...
<glatzor> wgrant, thanks. Indeed. I had a quite old dput.cfg which still configured the shortcuts manually
<wgrant> glatzor: It's a bit unfortunate that dput doesn't warn when giving an argument to a section that doesn't accept arguments.
<wgrant> But we're seeing fewer cases like this nowadays, so I guess they'll be extinct eventually :)
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> can anyone help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/1022883/?
<dholbach> I have no idea what's happening there
<soren> dholbach: Looks like bug 965371.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 965371 in openssl (Ubuntu Precise) "HTTPS requests fail on sites which immediately close the connection if TLS 1.1 negotiation is attempted, on Ubuntu 12.04" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965371
<soren> dholbach: I had the same problem months ago, but it was fixed.
<soren> dholbach: ...and it doesn't seem to have regressed for me. If I fire up lp-shell and just do: list(lp.distributions['ubuntu'].series)
<soren> dholbach: ...it works perfectly.
<soren> dholbach: Glancing at your traceback, that seems to be what your script is trying to do.
<dholbach> thanks a lot soren
<soren> dholbach: That helped? Really?
<jonathanj> does ubot5 subscribe to notifications somehow or does it poll the API?
<dholbach> soren, no, it didn't - but at least I know what's going on
<dholbach> soren, also it seems to sometimes work and sometimes not
<soren> dholbach: :(
<dobey> jonathanj: there are no notifications. it just polls the API when someone mentions a bug
<jonathanj> dobey: oh right, i didn't see that someone mentioned that bug
<ahasenack> hi guys, is this bug known? http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/5a0c8fl3/Selection_001.png
<ahasenack> it's when filing new bugs, sometimes it feels like not everything loaded in that page
<ahasenack> well, not only "feels", it's a fact :)
<wgrant> ahasenack: Bug #1008543; thanks.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1008543 in Launchpad itself "ChoiceSources on +filebug are empty in Chromium" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008543
<ahasenack> wgrant: ah, thanks
<wgrant> Works fine in Firefox
<till__> i created a new PPA a couple hours ago
<till__> we just tried uploading a release
<till__> and nothing happens
<till__> been like 20 or 30 minutes
<till__> is that expected?
<till__> anyone know if there is a queue to watch to create new PPAs?
<till__> anyone around to help briefly?
<till__> https://launchpad.net/~easybib/+archive/test < this is the PPA we are having trouble uploading to
<apachelogger> for how long will staging be down?
<geser> till__: did you got a reject or accept mail for you upload? if not check if your upload was signed with the right key (a key attached to a LP account)
<till__> geser: so far no emails
<till__> geser: it says, "Good signature etc.
<geser> till__: and the key on the signature is the same as in your LP profile?
<till__> and ended with "Successfully uploaded packages"
<till__> i'll doublecheck with the dev, but we didn't see anything in the output from dput which would hint that it wasn't the case
<geser> there is nothing that stops you to sign with the "wrong" key and upload it. Only LP doesn't know whose key it is (doesn't know which LP user it belongs to) and ignores that upload (no mail, no nothing)
<till__> geser: good to know, ok
<knome> hey, is there any way to increase the quote of possible privmsgs to send?
<knome> *quota
<knome> i needed to send 11 messages, but i was able to do 3
<knome> i'm only needing this for LP users who don't have public address provided, and i need to make sure the message reaches them
<knome> wouldn't want to wait for days...
#launchpad 2012-06-05
<dobey> is it just me, or is lp taking its sweet time publshing successful builds to a ppa's archive today?
<james_w> dobey, it could well be due to the humble bundle
<dobey> james_w: that would affect the speed of the green gear icon turning into a green check mark, on the PPA page on lp?
<james_w> dobey, I believe so
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> hrmm. lp seems generally more upset today than usual
<cm-t> hi, is there a site or something to check the statu of launchpad site ? (trying to register a new dev serie:Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. (Error ID: OOPS-61493187d8286292a72f12956de8b3cb)  )
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=61493187d8286292a72f12956de8b3cb
<cm-t> ah It works now
#launchpad 2012-06-06
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Daviey> Hi, does anyone know why the per-release details page is fumbled on this package, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick ?
<Daviey> Try clicking, 8:6.6.9.7-5ubuntu3.1 under Quantal
<micahg> Daviey: what's wrong, that looks normal
<micahg> same version, multiple releases
<Daviey> micahg: i'm getting a bad url
<micahg> Daviey: bad browser cache?
<nigelb> wfm too
<Daviey> micahg: url = "%38:6.6.9.7-5ubuntu3.1"
<micahg> Daviey: bad browser :P
<wgrant> Nah, LP bug.
<Daviey> wgrant: known?
<Daviey> kinda hard to search for..
<wgrant> Bug #722171, but I'm pretty sure there's one against LP too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 722171 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Some Launchpad links to source packages with epoch don't work in Chromium" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722171
<wgrant> Maybe not.
<Daviey> that is certainly the issue i am hitting, thanks wgrant
<micahg> bad browser :)
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure we're breaking the rules
<wgrant> Since that could be scheme 8 :)
<Daviey> micahg: You are right, i should be using lynx.
<micahg> Daviey: I was wondering how you were seeing that issue with w3m
<mgz> it does work in lynx, naturally.
<mgz> looks like it's just chrome being funny about schemes?
<wgrant> I'm not sure if it's funny or correct.
<mgz> changing the link to href="http:8:6.6.9.7-5ubuntu3.1" should fix it.
<mgz> +s
<mgz> apart from being whack-a-mole with all relative links, is there any reason not to just do that in launchpad?
<xnox> I cannot load linux kernel source package pages reliably: anything starting with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<xnox> i think the pages are bigger than the OOPS timeouts
<xnox> (Error ID: OOPS-a9c4d6b48dbafe2535bcfa0f8a0990fa)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=a9c4d6b48dbafe2535bcfa0f8a0990fa
<xnox> (Error ID: OOPS-e925d3935da961096674638ecfd3a8e9)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=e925d3935da961096674638ecfd3a8e9
<czajkowski> xnox: that link is working fine for me
<czajkowski> perhaps your issue is https://launchpad.net/bugs/722171
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 722171 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Some Launchpad links to source packages with epoch don't work in Chromium" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wgrant> It's not that issue.
<wgrant> xnox: By "anything starting with" you mean +changelog and +publishinghistory?
<wgrant> There are lots of other pages under there that work, because they don't show unbounded volumes of information.
<xnox> wgrant: these are two examples. Yeap I did mean which also have 'unbounded volumes of information' =)
<xnox> wgrant: can linux be special cased to timeout later? =)
<xnox> I'm trying to bisect kernel packages and have to way to access 'full changelog' as lp.net timesout, changelogs.ubuntu.com has run out of disk space.
 * xnox off to apt-get source I guess...
<wgrant> xnox: We can't special-case linux like, no.
<xnox> =( ok.
<xnox> launchpad api is my other hope =)
<wgrant> There's that too
<wgrant> xnox: The main problem appears to be linkifying the bug references in the changelog entries.
<wgrant> Because there are nearly 2000 bugs referenced in the history.
<wgrant> Merely loading all 2000 bugs takes a couple of seconds, it seems.
<wgrant> Bug #1008312
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1008312 in Launchpad itself "DistributionSourcePackage:+changelog times out" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008312
<wgrant> Difficult to say exactly what's wrong with +publishinghistory, but again it's showing the entire history, which for linux is a lot of very big uploads.
<geser> xnox: you could try if the git repo at kernel.ubuntu.com has easy access to the data you need (though the gitweb for it doesn't want to load for me)
<geser> xnox: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-quantal.git;a=blob;f=debian.master/changelog;h=95f06bcdefeb5d0bd8290ef0b54b6aa39b9a7c2b;hb=HEAD
<geser> or if you need the one from precise look at ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git there
<xnox> thanks geser there is also http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html
<xnox> which kernel people pointed me to
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact:  | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<TheLordOfTime> are canonical admins aware of this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1009697
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1009697 in Ubuntu "Wubi download is in a loop" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> (btw, I can confirm the download system "loops" without reaching the download)
<TheLordOfTime> (I also dont think it should be assigned to "Ubuntu" overall, but meh)
<TheLordOfTime> oop new problem.
<TheLordOfTime> accessing bugs in any location results in a timeout
<TheLordOfTime> and an OOPS  (OOPS-1f28ab1ae062b04b49cf70146bfce7f8)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1f28ab1ae062b04b49cf70146bfce7f8
<yofel> hi, I've tried to get a daily build recipe from a team with launchpadlib using this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027581/ - but that ends with OOPS-5801e40d03d4e8c0de8fbd46c1971a2a
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=5801e40d03d4e8c0de8fbd46c1971a2a
<yofel> am I doing something wrong?
<lifeless> yofel: that api is dying through repeated queries
<lifeless> yofel: please file a bug with that OOPS code in it
<yofel> will do, thanks
<lifeless> SQL time: 3374 ms
<lifeless> Non-sql time: 1741 ms
<lifeless> Total time: 5115 ms
<lifeless> Statement Count: 428
<lifeless> that 428 should be more like 40
#launchpad 2012-06-07
<thumper> ok peeps
<thumper> what is the difference between a driver and a maintainer for a project?
<thumper> is it documented anywhere?
<micahg> thumper: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering#Roles_within_projects
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<benonsoftware> Launchpad downtime now?
<benonsoftware> Ah silly me, back up now
<wgrant> Was back about a second after you asked :)
<benonsoftware> ;)
<craiger> is there a way to ascertain a users launchpad ID from their email address?
<dobey> craiger: you can find a person on lp by e-mail address, via the API, yes
 * craiger was browsing the site
<BlessJah> i'm getting (OOPS ID: 2350carambolalaunchpad572) while trying to log in using LPs OpenID
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<dobey> is there a trick to get lp to stop timing out on bugs with more than about 6 tasks?
<dobey> OOPS-ba2632464afeff07697ba1a31339573f
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ba2632464afeff07697ba1a31339573f
<BlessJah> i'm getting (OOPS ID: 2350carambolalaunchpad572) while trying to log in using LPs OpenID
<wgrant> BlessJah: Can you file a support request at https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/?
#launchpad 2012-06-08
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, you there? it seems that the account you deactivated in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/198602 is back again :(
<chrisccoulson> bug 1010257
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1010257 in firefox (Ubuntu) "The message from yahoo, May 12th was NOT done by me." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010257
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: Not again :(
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems so :/
<wgrant> Uh
<wgrant> How did they get unsuspended.
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: The user is suspended again. I'm investigating who reactivated them.
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, thanks :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<DBO> hey when does joey stanford normally get online?
<dobey> DBO: assuming he's at home, he is in us mountain time, i think
<czajkowski> DBO: no idea why not email him
<DBO> because I want to chat with him about the nuclear radiation thingie hes monitoring :P
<GabrieleV> Hello, keep getting Permission denied (publickey) when trying tu push a branch ... I have setup my key pair, setupo the username but my key seems to be not accepted :-(
<dobey> GabrieleV: what does bzr whoami say?
<dobey> GabrieleV: did you forget to do bzr launchpad-login?
<GabrieleV> dobey, done bzr launchpad-login mylpid
<dobey> GabrieleV: are you certain it's using the right key?
<GabrieleV> I have only one :)
<GabrieleV> and matches my id_rsa.pub
<GabrieleV> dobey, I have only one :) and matches my id_rsa.pub
<dobey> ok
<dobey> tried waiting a bit? maybe it takes some more time for the key to propagate to the servers where it's used
<GabrieleV> dobey, the key was uploaded monthes ago
<dobey> oh
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<czajkowski> vila: jelmer jam could someone help GabrieleV
<dobey> GabrieleV: what happens with "ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.net" ?
<czajkowski> I'm just heading out now it's EOD for me
<dobey> enjoy the weekend czajkowski
<GabrieleV> dobey, here is the log http://pastebin.com/GhvXp8PJ
<dobey> GabrieleV: what is your lp username?
<GabrieleV> gabriele.vivinetto
<GabrieleV> dobey, that's my Launchpad it
<jelmer> GabrieleV: if you run "bzr config launchpad_username" what does it print?
<GabrieleV> jelmer, my correct launchpad id :-(
<jelmer> GabrieleV: everything suggests that there is no matching public key on launchpad
<GabrieleV> jelmer, I'll try to delete and upload the kye again
<jelmer> GabrieleV: does "ssh-add -L" list the key in https://launchpad.net/~gabriele.vivinetto/+sshkeys ?
<GabrieleV> jelmer, yes, the same key
<GabrieleV> reloaded the key to LP, now it works ... may tabs-spaces issue in pasting ?
<jelmer> IIRC tabs/spaces shouldn't matter
<GabrieleV> Now I have two identical keys on lp, but works :-(
<GabrieleV> ;)
<GabrieleV> omygod !!! Was a missing leading letter !
<dobey> the key was wrong before
<GabrieleV> md5summed the keys and found the difference !
<GabrieleV> dobey, jelmer Thnak you for helping me resolve this issue :)
<dobey> sure :)
<RawChid> Hello, I get an error when editing "work items" of a blueprint. IT says: The following errors were encountered:     workitems_text: Unknown status:
<RawChid> Any idea?
<czajkowski> jamestunnicliff_: might know possibly
<RawChid> Oh wait, I get it I guess...
<RawChid> NEver mind, bye
#launchpad 2012-06-09
<pipedream> I need more space for a PPA please: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/199914
<czajkowski> pipedream: done
<pipedream> czajkowski: thanks!
<Laney> I don't know who to ask to kill PPA builds, but I think https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/ppa/+build/3545212 is beyond hope
<jimis> FYI the following URL returns error, I've been trying some time now
<jimis> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gcc/trunk/changes?filter_file_id=14877%40138bc75d-0d04-0410-961f-82ee72b054a4%3Atrunk%252Flibiberty%252Fobstack.c
<jimis> it happens when clicking the "view changes to this file"
<bobweaver> hello there can I get some help uploading a debian package to a ppa that I made for friend ? all the code is located http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/zen-koans/files    I built the package two different ways and it will still not upload with dput
<bobweaver> dpkg-builpackage  & also with debuild -S -sa
<bobweaver> uploads great but I get a e-mail saying that it has failed
<bobweaver> ppa is located
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/koan
<bobweaver> Thanks for your time :)
<bobweaver> Never mind I got it
#launchpad 2012-06-10
<FloSoft> hi, with my recent upload I'll get "rejected: dpkg-source failed for ....dsc [return: 2] what does that mean?
<maxb> FloSoft: it means you haven't shown us enough of the error message to say :-/
<FloSoft> maxb: I think I've found the problem, dpkg-buildpackage added a line to debian/patches/series - but there was no line ending so he merged 2 patch-lines :/
<maxb> ah, that would do it
<mryan> Hello - anybody around?
<evillyEvil> is it at all possible to edit a comment posted on a merge proposal page?
<evillyEvil> (sometimes I make some typos and it'd be really great to be able to edit the comment)
<lifeless> no, sorry.
<lifeless> It is a requested feature
<Zoohouse> I tried to set up my OpenPGP keys on Launchpad.net but the email never arrives to my account.
#launchpad 2013-06-03
<shadeslayer> hi, I'm trying to use a private PPA in a pbuilder but I get : W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<StevenK> Has that PPA had anything uploaded/copied to saucy?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I can access https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages via the browser just fine
<StevenK> shadeslayer: Does your pbuilder use the username and password (that your browser probably remembers)?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> this is what I have : deb https://rohangarg:myhash@private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu saucy main
<shadeslayer> and if I paste https://rohangarg:myhash@private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu into the browser, it works as well
<StevenK> And apt-transport-https is installed in the pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> yep
<StevenK> shadeslayer: There's some debug option involving acquire, let me see
<shadeslayer> okay
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Try installing ca-certificates
<wgrant> In the pbuilder
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> that does the trick
<shadeslayer> can we get apt-transport-https to recommend that?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: infinity was looking at a proper solution last week
<wgrant> Not sure what ended up happening
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<shadeslayer> wgrant: what would  be a more proper solution? :P
<wgrant> Probably recommending ca-certificates
<wgrant> But not sure yet
<shadeslayer> okay
<Corey> Howdy.
<Corey> Here in .us time, everyone's asleep, any of the .eu folk in early? :-)
<Corey> Pushing a package to a PPA, MOST succeeded except for one: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/141529729/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.salt_0.15.3-1quantal_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Corey> That.. looks like a build system error, rather than something code based.
<StevenK> It does, yes
<Corey> (I have the same thing pushed to four releases, that's the only one that failed).
<StevenK> Corey: Link me the build, rather than the log?
<Corey> Not sure if that should be reported or ignored.
<Corey> StevenK: Sure.
<Corey> StevenK: https://launchpad.net/~saltstack/+archive/salt-depends/+build/4637373
<Corey> (We build on salt-depends, once that's done we coordinate a multi-platform release by pushing to the stable PPA)
<Corey> StevenK: The "retry this build" that I see on that page is how I'd fix this, presumably?
<StevenK> Corey: I've already so
<Corey> StevenK: Oh, thanks. :-)
<StevenK> And the same buildd picked it up, which I was hoping to avoid
<wgrant> StevenK: Manual it
<Corey> Hmm.
<wgrant> It's been failing builds for 8 hours
<Corey> StevenK: I'd blame code except that the other three releases completed successfully.
<StevenK> wgrant: Manualed
<StevenK> Corey: Yes, the builder itself is having a sad.
<Corey> Ahh, k.
<Corey> For what it's worth, thanks for providing the service. It's appreciated.
<Corey> (Just got another failed email)
 * StevenK gives it back a second time, glaring at chindi11
<Corey> Someone with infra access able to fail that node out of the cluster?
<StevenK> Hopefully elnath is having a good day
<StevenK> Corey: I've kicked it out already
<Corey> Oh, sweet.
<Corey> StevenK: You guys ever do a public blog post / talk about how the launchpad build system works under the hood?
<StevenK> Lots of duct tape.
<Corey> The idea behind it is intriguing. :-)
<Corey> (I'm not a developer by any stretch of the imagination, just an ops guy who found there was nobody else to build packages, so I'm more interested in the high level overview.)
<lifeless> Corey: its a wrapper for sbuild
<lifeless> Corey: with a twisted scheduler and a thin shim for provisioning machines
<odony> Hi everyone, how coulw we solve a persistent timeout on the +activereviews page on our trunk branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/trunk/+activereviews   /cc wgrant
<odony> e.g. oops id OOPS-9f534a33a10ce1f888d0e89f63e268a4
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-9f534a33a10ce1f888d0e89f63e268a4
<wgrant> odony: You seem to have more than 600 open merges proposed into that branch
<wgrant> Is that intentional?
<odony> yes and no... we'd like to process that huge backlog, but those open merges are unfortunately valid
<wgrant> We're unnecessarily loading the diffstat for each MP diff on that page, which usually isn't a problem, but it might be for some of your branches.
<odony> the thing is, trunk accumulates unprocessed merges over the years, while the stable branches are better under control
<odony> ah, some of the mp could have incorrect target branches indeed, which could cause overly large diffstats
<odony> hard to say which, though
<odony> if there are, that should only be the odd case
<odony> note that we are able to access the list of merge proposals through the API without timeout, we I'd hate to have to build our own frontend for launchpad ;-)
<odony> s/we I'd/I'd/
<odony> wgrant: if you have a way to identify a few bad merges in the list I can quickly process them, if there's a chance this can bring the rendering time under the timeout
<wgrant> odony: I'm investigating.
<wgrant> odony: You have a few MPs with diffstats measuring the megabytes!
<wgrant> Oh no, misread
<wgrant> Just hundreds of kilobytes
<wgrant> So that's possibly not the problem.
<odony> wgrant: thanks for taking the time to look into it!
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~credativ/openobject-addons/6.1-lp-1033731/+merge/158120 is fairly impressive
<odony> hmm, just the name suggests that it's based on the 6.1 series, so probably a wrong target, let me check
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp/openobject-addons/6.0/+merge/146074 and https://code.launchpad.net/~rr.clearcorp/openobject-addons/6.1-account_asset/+merge/164813 are some other winners
<odony> wgrant: indeed, that one was a wrong target, just closed it (1.7 million lines, nice diffstat indeed)
<odony> closed it, let me see these orther ones
<wgrant> Hopefully getting them off the list will quickly improve that page enough until we fix it properly.
<odony> other*
<odony> let's try it :-)
<odony> wgrant: ok I closed those 3, still getting timeout apparently. Any other with a 6.0-, 6.1- or 7.0- name prefix (or any diff with more than, say, 10k lines) that I could quickly reject?
<wgrant> odony: https://code.launchpad.net/~openerp-dev/openobject-addons/7.0-bug-1088833-nco/+merge/144434 is the only other really big one.
<odony> wgrant: thanks. BTW we're trying to dedicate a few resources to process all those merges, so hopefully we'll offload trunk soon
<odony> wgrant: got rid of that last one as well, but still timing out I think :-(
 * wgrant gets a bigger hammer
 * odony gets out of the way ;-)
<wgrant> odony: smash
<wgrant> It should work now
<wgrant> Slow, but working
<odony> wgrant: woo, thanks a lot!
<odony> wgrant: what was that last piece of magic (or ironwork), if I may ask? ;-)
<wgrant> I'll file a bug and we can hopefully work out why it's taking so long
<wgrant> odony: Um...
<wgrant> Increasing the timeout :)
<odony> wgrant: oooh I see... is that the global LP timeout or just that of the activereviews page?
<wgrant> Just the activereviews page
<wgrant> It was previously on the global default
<odony> odony: *phew*, I was afraid we had caused the global default to be bumped up
<wgrant> Nah, I might not do that so lightly
<odony> thought so!
<odony> still, we'll get to work right away to process this huge list, thanks so much for you help!
<wgrant> Anyway, that page was only designed to show up to a couple of hundred, but it still shouldn't be as slow as it is. Will hopefully work out what's wrong with it in the next couple of weeks and fix it.
<odony> wgrant: great, and if you ever need anyone to create a mess of unprocessed thingies on LP (e.g. for stress-testing), just give a call ;-)
<wgrant> Haha
<wgrant> odony: Bug #1186941
<ubot5> bug 1186941 in Launchpad itself "+activereviews times out showing hundreds of merge proposals" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186941
<odony> wgrant: thanks again! subscribing to it right now
<wgrant> np
<ggherdov> Hi all. say I want to know all packages provided by this PPA, and their version: https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa  how to ?
<dobey> ggherdov: that's not a ppa, that's a team. and it has several PPAs
<dobey> ggherdov: so you'll have to click on the PPA listed on that page that you want more info on. If you want info on all of them at once, you could perhaps use the Launchpad API and write a script to get all the data, but it's probably not all that useful to do so
<ggherdov> dobey: ok thanks for the clarification. So, when I did "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mercurial-ppa/releases" on my system, which one of those PPAs did I add ?
<ggherdov> ah releases probably..
<ggherdov> and: how to list all packages offered in it ?
<ggherdov> ok it must be this https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/releases#yui_3_9_1_1_1370276653786_79 sorry for the noise
#launchpad 2013-06-04
<lifeless> hmm bug 520413 triaged -> confirmed, really annoys me ;(
<ubot5> bug 520413 in Launchpad itself "All changes by user must be revertable" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520413
<wgrant> Heh
<czajkowski> lifeless: it is a bit ironic a spammer spamming that question alright
<lifeless> czajkowski: zigactly
<herpmcderp> if anyone could help me with trying to find a package that was on launchpad but isn't there anymore i'd greatly appreciate it
<herpmcderp> webcamstudio_0.61~precise1_all.deb
<herpmcderp> its no longer in the directory where it keeps trying to link me to
<wgrant> herpmcderp: The owner of the PPA deleted it.
<herpmcderp> damn... i don't know why he would do that
<herpmcderp> he has it in a .tar.bz2 on his website but i need a deb package
<wgrant> You'll need to ask him.
<herpmcderp> this makes me very sad...
<czajkowski> well it's his package he can :)
<herpmcderp> I'm still fairly inexperienced as far as some of this goes... can someone explain what I'm about to paste to me?
<herpmcderp> - Starting with version 0.60 WebcamStudio uses dkms(8) to build the    modules automatically. The dkms package recommends the linux-headers    package needed to build modules for the current distribution kernel. If this    for whatever reason does not work or you are using a non-distribution kernel    please make sure the right set of kernel headers is installed.
<herpmcderp> If I'm understanding correctly dkms would allow you to upgrade an application's files selectively without a full upgrade of the program entirely?
<herpmcderp> idk if I'm understanding what dkms does correctly
<menesis> herpmcderp: dkms builds a module for the kernel when the kernel is upgraded
<stokachu> has anything changed with the api that woud cause an 'unsupported authentication scheme 'oauth'' when attempting to grant access to a user over oauth1.0a
<stokachu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732457/
<dobey> stokachu: did your Authentication: header start with 'oauth' instead of 'OAuth' ?
<stokachu> dobey: ah i believe it is all lowercase
<dobey> stokachu: it must be properly capitalized i think
<stokachu> dobey: ok thank you ill retry with it capitalized
<stokachu> so this is my authorization header routine http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732572/
<stokachu> it looks like it is using OAuth realm properly
<wgrant>   _content => "Request token has not yet been reviewed. Try again later.",
<stokachu> wgrant: yea im not sure what that particular error means
<stokachu> and this is against staging
<wgrant> stokachu: You haven't authorised the token in your web browser yet.
<dobey> oh, you're doing it in perl
<stokachu> wgrant: ah ill add a timer in there and see if that works
<stokachu> cool it needed a timer
<wgrant> Not a timer so much as a wait until you actually approve the token
<stokachu> ah ok, yea im using some perl module open_browser so ill need to investigate that more
<wgrant> stokachu: What are you trying to do? You'd usually request a new token only the first time you run the app on a new system.
<wgrant> It's not a common part of the workflow
<stokachu> yea i created a new vm that i wanted to authorize against an account i created
<stokachu> a new account
<wgrant> Normally you'd just open it in your local browser
<wgrant> Rather than giving your SSO password to some random VM
<stokachu> yea thats what im doing and then copying the credentials into a config file
<wgrant> Probably not much point using anything like open_browser, then
<wgrant> I'd just print the URL and wait for a key to be pressed
<stokachu> wgrant: yea that does sound simpler i think ill do that instead
<stokachu> thanks for your help
<Vai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXLL46xkdlY&list=UUp1onwPbFRBtgniH2Gm0TCg
<dobey> Vai: not related
<aboudreault> is there any way to revert  a mass delete?
<aboudreault> someone in the team remove accidentaly all the packages from a distro.
<aboudreault> bah nvm. we'll live with it.
<GrueMaster> Anyone know how to delete a recipe?  I keep getting people hijacking my Windows project and creating ppa daily builds recipes on old bzr branches.  This wastes resources, and my time in policing these.
<thopiekar> GrueMaster: If you remove the branch hosting the packaging files it also removes the recipe or check the recipe details, there should be a possibility to remove a recipe
<GrueMaster> I tried deleting the branch, but it wouldn't let me as it had a recipe assigned to it that I can't change/delete.
<GrueMaster> This is one of my frustrations with Launchpad.  I am the project admin, but the only thing I can really change is who has upload rights.  Anyone can come along and post bogus merge requests or generate bogus recipes.
<dobey> GrueMaster: why do you feel you need to police them? You can set the status of a branch to abanonded if you don't want to deal with it any more. it'll still be there for people to look at it, but it won't display by default in the code page, so less likely for people to propose to it. you're going to have that problem anywhere though, if it's not clear what branch is the one to use.
<GrueMaster> Ah, ok.  I have set the affected ones to abandonded.  Just hope no one tries to create a recipe on the trunk.
<dobey> is it a win-only thing?
<dobey> maybe just add a note to the branch on LP, or in README that says "Please do not create recipe builds of this branch on LaunchPad. It is a project for use on Windows only, not Ubuntu." or something
<GrueMaster> It is a Windows only tool.  Win32ImageWriter.
<GrueMaster> And the people that keep making recipe's and merge requests from static branches have new accounts and no karma.
<dobey> weird
<GrueMaster> These are things that should be limited to people in the developers only team.  If someone makes their own branch, makes changes, and proposes a merge, that is fine.  It is actually the criteria for getting developer access to the main trunk.
<dobey> i wonder why it's an issue with that project though
<dobey> i mean, i have plenty of high profile projects to deal with, and don't have that problem on any of them really. main problem i have is people reporting bugs in the wrong places, asking questions on lp answers, or creating arbitrary/random blueprints on projects
<GrueMaster> Yea, I have those issues too.
<dobey> it would be nice if there was a flag one could enable on a project's main branches, to say "don't allow recipe builds of this branch"
<dobey> it's probably not a common enough case to do it though
<GrueMaster> True.  Actually, I am migrating my project to Sourceforge anyways.  Only thing I use LP for now is bug tracking (which bzr is good enough to update from my git tree on sf).
<GrueMaster> I hope to shut down the lanuchpad project entirely in the next year.  Low priority though.
<Vai> M4SONIC, you bring to us a nice music ^^
<dobey> Vai: not sure why you're discussing that in here. this channel has nothing to do with Ableton. it's a channel for https://launchpad.net/
<Vai> i know, i just noticed him!
<GrueMaster> Gah!  Just found 3 recipes for my trunk branch (which is a clone of my git tree on SF).
<thopiekar> what was the command to get a list of tags? tried "bzr tags lp:kivy", but something is missing
<dobey> thopiekar: "bzr tags -d lp:foo" if it's a remote branch you want to run it on
<thopiekar> dobey: thanks
<thopiekar> do you know reasons why a git tag might be not imported?
<dobey> no clue
<thopiekar> dobey: ok, thanks
<thopiekar> it seems that there is a tag missing :(
<thopiekar> dobey: I get a question-mark on the needed tag :/ http://pastebin.com/a3cr9iFp
<dobey> thopiekar: i don't know. perhaps the referenced revision for the tag couldn't be found on import
#launchpad 2013-06-05
<stewart> hi! I'm trying to use Launchpad python API to find approved merge requests for a project and am having some trouble finding out the best way to find that via python
<wgrant> stewart: branch.getMergeProposals(status='Approved') should work
<stewart> wgrant: nice, thanks!
<M4SONIC> is the mailing list works???
<dobey> M4SONIC: what mailing list?
<M4SONIC> dobey, ur new here?
<dobey> M4SONIC: no, i think you are
<M4SONIC> let me check...
<dobey> launchpad.net hosts probably thousands of mailing lists…
<dobey> and all the ones i'm subscribed to are working fine
<dobey> M4SONIC: maybe you're in the wrong channel? this channel has nothing to do with novation/ableton. this channel is for the https://launchpad.net/ project/code hosting platform
<ovnicraft_> hello i have an issue merging a branch my error: https://gist.github.com/ovnicraft/5717722
<ovnicraft_> i read about it
<ovnicraft_> and i want to know if bzr has any debug mode
<ovnicraft_> or i need to use pdb for that ?
#launchpad 2013-06-06
<KombuchaKip> I don't know where else to ask, but happy to take a suggestion. I'd like to integrate apport into my application. However, I cannot install anything into /usr/share/apport/... because it runs off of optical media via autostart. Is there a way to handle this situation?
<ovnicraft_> hello i want to debug bzr, so i get this error https://gist.github.com/ovnicraft/5717722, i read about it and it was caused by delete a file and i want to debug to identify what file_id
<ovnicraft_> i activate BZR_PDB
<ovnicraft_> i i get postmortem but i don know what var use
<dobey> ovnicraft_: see #bzr
<ovnicraft_> dobey: thanks
<KombuchaKip> I don't know where else to ask, but happy to take a suggestion. I'd like to integrate apport into my application. However, I cannot install anything into /usr/share/apport/... because it runs off of optical media via autostart. Is there a way to handle this situation?
<czajkowski> KombuchaKip: I see you've repeated that a few times here.  I'm not sure it's the right place as Launchpad is just the hosting side of things.
<czajkowski> perhaps posting to the mailing list might be more useful but still unsrure if Launcpad is the right place.
<KombuchaKip> czajkowski: Yes, I asked again last night. I don't know where else to ask because I don't know if apport has its own mailing list / channel.
<czajkowski> it doesnt
<czajkowski> Launchpad is just where the information is sent
<czajkowski> cjwatson: any idea where I can point KombuchaKip to to find out more about apport for his project?
<cjwatson> czajkowski,KombuchaKip: probably best to ask pitti, who wrote it
<cjwatson> As you say it is unrelated to Launchpad as such.
<cjwatson> (pitti == Martin Pitt)
<KombuchaKip> cjwatson / czajkowski: Thanks, I think I'll do that.
#launchpad 2013-06-07
<rb2k> Hey, is there a way to see the build script that a repo on launchpad uses?
<rb2k> (e.g. the configure arguments)
<dobey> rb2k: what do you mean by repo exactly? different projects use different build systems
<rb2k> I think I figured my problem out
<rb2k> I wanted to see how launchpad.net/~semiosis/+archive/ubuntu-glusterfs-3.3/ compiles the packages
<dobey> you'll have to look at the build logs, or the source packages. a source package branch would also be something to look at if that person is using one. but you'd have to ask that person, not #launchpad, for the answer to that last one.
<psusi> could an lp admin fix the preload project?  it says it's upstream connection is neverwinter nights integration.
<psusi> preload in ubuntu that is
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> i wonder who did that
<dobey> anyway, it's unlinked now
<psusi> wtf indeed ;)
<psusi> dobey: could you create the preload project to link it to?
<dobey> psusi: you can if you want
#launchpad 2013-06-08
<snipero7> i need help guys, when i run apt-get update ,end up  with this W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/securityonion/stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/i18n/Index
<snipero7> some how it working now !!
<saiarcot895> Are there any plans for Launchpad itself to upgrade to Precise from Lucid?
#launchpad 2013-06-09
<Zoohouse> If I bzr init a dir and then rename the same dir, do I have to run bzr on the same dir once again or will bzr know it's the same dir, only that it was renamed?
<saiarcot895> bzr won't care
<saiarcot895> in the dir, bzr makes a folder called .bzr, which indicates that this is the top-level directory of a bzr repo
<Zoohouse> saiarcot895, Thanks
<Zoohouse> gotcha
#launchpad 2014-06-03
<jose> wgrant: hey, is there any reason why Launchpad kills my connection after trying to branch lp:lp?
<jose> it doesn't even finish (it's too big)
<zonovroman> Hello all.
<zonovroman> Somebody proposed for merging in my private branch.
<zonovroman> How I can merge his changes?
<cjwatson> zonovroman: If you go to the merge proposal page (with +merge in the URL, should be in the e-mail to you) then it shows a suitable "bzr merge" command that you can run in your branch and then commit and push.
<cjwatson> zonovroman: Also http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/user-guide/merging_changes.html
#launchpad 2014-06-04
<lazyPower> What the what?! http://i.imgur.com/hWwf3HF.png  - Launchpad is getting Inline Diff Comments?!
<cjwatson> Yes, entered public beta last week
<cjohnston> lazyPower: that's so last week
<cjohnston> wgrant: you really need to write a blog post :-)
<wgrant> cjohnston: Or you and cprov can work on one together? :)
<cjohnston> you saw my writing skills
<cjohnston> sorry.. skillz
<cprov> cjohnston: come on! we can at least try ...
<cjohnston> cprov: I did try, last week ;-)
<shadeslayer> that button is quite confusing tbh :P
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-foundations/+archive/upstart-daily/+recipebuild/732364 hm start in 6 minutes, yet there are no other jobs in the queue and buildds are free....
 * xnox is confused.com
<dobey> i386 43 41 jobs (5 minutes)
<dobey> xnox: recipes are run on i386 PPA builders only
<xnox> dobey: interesting, even for non-virt ppas. I guess it doesn't know.
<xnox> (... that the upload target is non-virt)
<dobey> xnox: this is only for the recipe portion (that creates the source package). once the source package is uploaded to the PPA, it will be built on whatever the packages and PPA are configured for the binaries to build on
<xnox> yeap.
<dobey> it would be nice if the recipe build of the source package happened on any arbitrarily available PPA builder though, i agree
<Nishant_> help
#launchpad 2014-06-05
<ki7mt> Hello all, quick question, I've PPA that seems stuck in - Pending Publication, but only for amd64, i386 seems ok. Both built successfully, any Ideas how to resolve this?
<ki7mt> Belay my last, whatever it was, seems to have fixed itself, maybe the sever was just busy.
<prest1ge> is someone here who wants to teach me how launchpad works?
<wgrant> prest1ge: Launchpad does a great many different things. What in particular do you want to know about?
<prest1ge> ok well. first i want to know why my account is called -deactivatedaccount?
<prest1ge> wgrant: i registered a long time ago maybe that why? so how to activate them?
<wgrant> prest1ge: You at some point in the past asked Launchpad to deactivate your account, but if you're logged in now you've clearly reactivated it. When an account is deactivated, Launchpad appends '-deactivatedaccount' to its name to free up the username for other users. When you reactive your account, you can rename it at https://launchpad.net/~/+edit to remove that suffix.
<prest1ge> wgrant: i already tried to rename them there but if i want to save it, i get an error
<wgrant> An error?
<prest1ge> it tells me 'changing name will change public openid bla bla
<wgrant> And then tells you to click save again to confirm.
<prest1ge> yes...should i do?
<prest1ge> so ignore the error?
<wgrant> Ignore the warning, since you presumably don't use https://launchpad.net/~whatever-deactivatedaccount to log into any third-party websites.
<prest1ge> wgrant: ok, so it looks like normal now. and now the big question. how to upload or create a new projekt?
<prest1ge> i want to upload my applications
<wgrant> prest1ge: What sort of application, and upload to where? Do you want to use Launchpad to develop your applications?
<prest1ge> wgrant: mmm... i think so? :P i wanted to upload and share my c++ / Qt applications and create a ppa
<wgrant> prest1ge: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering describes how to create a project, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA goes through PPAs.
<wgrant> PPAs are associated directly with your account, rather than with a project, but you usually want a project first so you can share your source code, track bugs, etc.
<prest1ge> wgrant: ok, well. and what to do if a projekt-name is already registered?
<wgrant> prest1ge: Which project?
<prest1ge> wgrant: analogclock
<wgrant> prest1ge: https://launchpad.net/analogclock is not your project, but has the same name as yours?
<wgrant> If so, you'll need to pick another name for the Launchpad project, and I'd suggest renaming the project entirely to avoid confusion.
<xnox> an in-line review comment got eaten on my merge proposal.
<xnox> (there is no longer any traces of it)
<xnox> where/how should I report it?
<mark06> #ubuntu-translators told me to ask for help here
<mark06> https://translations.launchpad.net/pidgin++/trunk/+pots/pidgin/ab/+translate
<mark06> ah sorry https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/249542
#launchpad 2014-06-06
<maclin> hi launchpad maintainers, how to prevent useless bug reports such as Bug #1326815 and Bug #1326767, these are all advertisements.
<ubot5> bug 1326815 in Ubuntu Kylin Software Center " Will This Help Your Oily Skin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326815
<ubot5> bug 1326767 in Ubuntu Kylin Software Center "The A Skin Care Professional" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326767
<wgrant> maclin: I've removed all four and killed the user.
<wgrant> Thanks for reporting it.
<maclin> wgrant, thanks:)
<maclin> wgrant, the user "thnxj alee" is  the same, such as bugs: Bug #1326798,Bug #1326750,Bug #1326702
<ubot5> bug 1326798 in Ubuntu Kylin Software Center "How Can Yoga Contribute Towards Clearer, Healthier Skin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326798
<ubot5> bug 1326750 in Ubuntu Kylin Software Center "Nurse's Best Acne Skin Care Tips And Treatments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326750
<ubot5> bug 1326702 in Ubuntu Kylin Software Center "Are There Any Benefits To Having Oily Skin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326702
<wgrant> Gone.
<daker> can someone ban this profile ? https://launchpad.net/~suckadickforfree
<daker> wgrant: ^
<daker> or cjwatson
<cjwatson> would prefer to wait for wgrant on that one unless it's actually a spamming account, since abusive language isn't actually mentioned in Launchpad's ToS :-/
<daker> cjwatson: he is playing with bug reports https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1243248
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243248 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "javascript lacks classes for many widgets" [Medium,Fix committed]
<cjwatson> aha
<cjwatson> Suspended
<cjwatson> And I've undone the status changes
<daker> cjwatson: ok thank you
<cjwatson> (on that bug, anyway, couldn't see whether there were others)
#launchpad 2014-06-07
<ersi> Is something wrong? I'm getting way more Timeout Errors than I normally do
#launchpad 2015-06-01
<soren> It appears that doing a searchTasks against a project on Launchpad excludes bugs that are "Fix Released". I'm trying to query all bugs pertaining to a particular project. How do I do that?
<wgrant> soren: searchTasks returns open bugs by default.
<wgrant> You need to name each status in the status argument to get closed ones, same as a normal bug search in the web UI.
<soren> Is there another way to list all bugs for a given project?
<soren> I'm grabbing all the data and shoving it into a Google Sheet for report generation, but I realised things stopped being updated once they got "fix released".
<soren> Oh, ok.
<soren> Is the list of valid statuses available somewhere?
<wgrant> https://api.launchpad.net/devel.html#bug_task
<soren> I was hoping for something more programmatic :)
<soren> I know they don't change (often), but still it would be nice if I could query the list of valid statuses and then use that to generate the serachTasks status argument.
<wgrant> It's in the WADL, but I don't know if launchpadlib exposes it.
<wgrant> [o.value for o in task._wadl_resource.get_parameter('status').options] works, but there may be a better way.
<soren> I don't think dealing with XML is even anywhere near the Venn diagram of things I'm capable of today and things I'm interested in doing today.  :)
<soren> Oh!
<soren> So I need a task object first.
<soren> [o.value for o in lp.load('ubuntu/+bug/1')._wadl_resource.get_parameter('status').options]   totally does the trick.
<soren> wgrant: Sweet. Thanks so much!
<wgrant> soren: I'd avoid bug #1 if only because it's huge and slow, but it shouldn't be too bad./
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<soren> Oh, I didn't think loading that bug task would really pull down much info at all.
<wgrant> Ah, true, it is only the task.
<soren> Doh.
<soren> status: Invalid value "Unknown". Acceptable values are: New, Incomplete, Opinion, Invalid, Won't Fix, Expired, Confirmed, Triaged, In Progress, Fix Committed, Fix Released, Incomplete (with response), Incomplete (without response)
<wgrant> Ah, hm, indeed. searchTasks takes slightly different variants of some statuses.
<soren> I'm perfectly happy to use another interface if that's better.
<wgrant> There is no other interface.
<soren> Ok.
<soren> *chuckle* I could make an invalid query and use that error message to generate the correct list.
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> I'm not sure if the WADL includes that information.
<wgrant> The docs don't expose it because it's inside a list.
<soren> Ok.
<skay> hi, the launchpadlib docs for authenticated access for website integration are perhaps for an older version of the api? I am getting this error when I try to use the Launchpad constructor according to the docs but as you can see, login_with works okay. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11500279/
<skay> relevent docs: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Authenticated_access_for_website_integration
<dobey> skay: i think that's because your missing positional arguments. keyword arguments aren't required. the example passes credentials as a positional arg, not a keyword arg, for example
<dobey> i'm not sure what you're intending to do with your web site either. if you only need read access, and you only need public data, you can do anonymous access to launchpad as well
<skay> dobey: I need private access.
<skay> dobey: no, positional arguments versus keyword args don't help. I tried with Launchpad(creds, service_root='production') as the doc says and got the TypeError thing again
<skay> dobey: it's okay, I have a workaround in that I can use login_with, but I thought I'd mention the error here in case it wasn't known
<skay> dobey: it may be a user error on my part, but in any case, I'll see if there is something I can fix in docs
<dobey>  |  __init__(self, credentials, authorization_engine, credential_store, service_root='https://api.staging.launchpad.net/', cache=None, timeout=None, proxy_info=None, version='1.0')
<skay> dobey: with my website I want to maintain a cache of launchpad users in a private team, and I'll have a form that someone is filling out where they can autocomplete usernames, or search for usernames
<dobey> according to pydoc the example is indeed wrong
<skay> I'm a little overcommitted right now, but if I have time I'll try updating that
<dobey> you could just file a bug against launchpad itself, so it's at least tracked
<dobey> :)
<skay> derp, why didn't I think of that :)
#launchpad 2015-06-02
<odin_> hello, can anyone assist with how to change the URL for automated source code import from remote SCM ?
<odin_> gitorious.org is no more, so I need to change the import location to point to github.com
<odin_> https://code.launchpad.net/~qtjambi-community/qtjambi/master  this is the relevant SCM import that is now broken
<odin_> also both remote SCM systems are git, can it resync, keeping the BZR revision numbers intact ?
<dobey> odin_: delete the branch and create a new import
<dobey> odin_: no, the bzr revno is unrelated to what the git revision numbers are. they are not persistent, and will change at next import, if someone does a rebase on the git master tree for example
<odin_> if I delete the branch, there are 10 recipies using it, they still remain intact (but broken) ?
<odin_> when I re-create the branch those recipies will start using the changed data ?
<dobey> odin_: oh no, the recipes will be deleted i think
<dobey> or they will prevent you from deleting the branch or something
<dobey> so you might just need to create a new import and then change the recipes to use the new branch
<dobey> or you might be able to just edit the url
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~qtjambi-community/qtjambi/master/+edit-import
<dobey> sometimes it doesn't work so nice, but since they're both still git, it might be doable
<odin_> Not allowed here ... https://code.launchpad.net/~qtjambi-community/qtjambi/master/+edit-import
<dobey> what's the new git URL?
<cjwatson> It's usually best to create a new import
<cjwatson> Although
<cjwatson> odin_: Was the gitorious repository just moved directly to github?
<cjwatson> Not a reimport or anything?
<odin_> moved directly ?  yes I believe the history is intact
<cjwatson> OK, bzr history can stay intact then
<cjwatson> odin_: Is it https://github.com/qtjambi/qtjambi ?
<odin_> does launchpad prefer a git: or https: ?
<odin_> yes that is new URL
<cjwatson> odin_: I've updated it for you
<dobey> ah
<dobey> i guess i won't do it then :)
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~qtjambi-community/qtjambi/master shows the latest revisions now
<odin_> ah great all looks to be building now, and some much needed maintenance completed (all but fixing build issues)
<odin_> updated project to include: utopic, vivid, wily
<Peng> https://blog.benjojo.co.uk/post/auditing-github-users-keys <- wonder if anyone's scanned LP
<odin_> in "control" file Build-Depends can I use something like "package-name (>= 3.4 || >= 2:0.0 || >= 3:0.0)"  ?
<cjwatson> odin_: That's synonymous with "package-name (>= 3.4)", since 2:0.0 >= 3.4
<odin_> but can I use || expression there ?
<cjwatson> You could write "package-name (>= 3.4) | package-name (>= 2:0.0) | package-name (>= 3:0.0)", but no point in this case.
<odin_> ok understand
<cjwatson> You can't use | inside the parentheses.
<odin_> well my example is contrived, but am trying to understand why packages are listed in http://packages.ubuntu.com/search but not picked up during build
<cjwatson> It would be easier if you linked to the build
<odin_> can I make a build package "optional" ?
<cjwatson> You can do Build-Depends: foo | base-files
<cjwatson> Which has much the same effect.  It introduces variability which may not be a good idea though
<jhobbs> are draft inline comments on a MP lost if someone pushes an update to the MP/
<jhobbs> yes.. yes they are.
<dobey> jhobbs: draft? you mean if you reload the page, before hitting the submit button on the comment form?
<jhobbs> dobey: yeah
<jhobbs> they are still there if you just reload the page or open it in another window
<jhobbs> but if someone pushes a new revision of the branch being merged they go away
<dobey> odd. i'm not quite sure how it is implemented, but i'm guessing your browser cleared the form when the page ETag or whatever changed
<jhobbs> well, the comments are stored server side, just not published for others to see until you save the comment
<jhobbs> inline comments specifically, not the textbox contents
<dobey> they only stored on the server after you submit the form, afaik
<jhobbs> naw, the inline comments are server side as soon as you add one. just checked and i can see it in firefox when adding in chrome
<dobey> oh, weird
#launchpad 2015-06-03
<pipedream> need more space on PPA: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/267727
<benji> The new keyboard navigation for MP diffs is great guys!
<psusi> anyone got the banstick handy?  Got a troll here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/220961/comments/57
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 220961 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] ubiquity crashes instead of notifying the user of not enough disk space" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> I think hiding is probably sufficient in that case; it's a user upset about a particular issue and being unacceptably aggressive in the process, but not apparently a persistent troll in many places, so IMO we won't gain much by bringing out the banhammer
#launchpad 2015-06-04
<zyga> cjwatson: hi, looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~zyga/guacamole/+git/guacamole I see the two git-clone URLs there, are they exposed anywhere in the API?
<zyga> cjwatson: or should I use git_repository.unique_name and derive the URL myself?
<cjwatson> zyga: They're not exported.  Perhaps it would be convenient if they were; feel free to file a bug (with rationale).
<zyga> cjwatson: thanks for confirming that!
<zyga> cjwatson: I'm working on tarmac git support now
<cjwatson> zyga: I saw, thanks!  Will reply to your mail shortly
<zyga> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> Deriving from git_repository.unique_name is probably workable, although it won't be quite the same as the UI shows you for any repository that's a default.
<cjwatson> But if all you need is *a* valid URL then it would be close enough.
<wgrant> We should indeed export the URLs, but the properties need renaming first.
<wgrant> eg. anon_url sounds like the sensible default for anonymous access, but it's actually legacy git://
<cjwatson> Yeah, made sense in my head in March.
<wgrant> I have some changes around that in my local rework of GitRepository:+index.
<wgrant> I might rename and export them on the way.
<cjwatson> git:// probably doesn't need to be exported at all.
<cjwatson> git+ssh:// and https:// would be sufficient.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Have you thought of any better names for landing_candidates et al?  Otherwise I'm inclined to export the current names on the grounds that Tarmac will need them and it's probably least confusing there for them to match Bazaar.
<wgrant> shuf -n 2 /usr/share/dict/words says extrusions_begun, which is probably less confusing than landing_candidates.
<cjwatson> :-P
<wgrant> The current names aren't obviously worse than the Bazaar equivalents, are they?
<wgrant> Apart from the repo vs branch stuff, nothing has changed terribly.
<cjwatson> The current names are identical to the Bazaar equivalents.
<wgrant> Right, but there's no real reason we have to change them.
<wgrant> That I can recall.
<cjwatson> That was my thought.
<cjwatson> I mean, they suck but they can suck equally.
<wgrant> It was just a "this bit of Bazaar codehosting is stupid, let's see if we can do it better before stabilising the API"
<wgrant> And at this point I think the answer is no.
<cjwatson> Like most things that talk about sources and targets etc., it's very easy to get into directional confusion.
<wgrant> Yeah
<cjwatson> Especially for this kind of thing where it's really "merge proposals for which this branch etc. is the source"
<wgrant> The least confusing thing might almost be to have lp.merge_proposals...
<wgrant> But exporting the existing properties works.
<cjwatson> lp.merge_proposals has the nice property that we could introduce it later without too much clutter, indeed.
<Odd_Bloke> I keep getting errors when trying to comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/charms/trusty/ubuntu-repository-cache/update_charm-helpers/+merge/260956
<Odd_Bloke> Specifically, "Server error, please contact an administrator."
<Odd_Bloke> So consider yourselves contacted. :p
<wgrant> Yep, we're investigating a strange load issue with the master DB server.
<wgrant> Everything relating to commenting just.. hangs.
<Odd_Bloke> Cool.
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, all the comments just got added at the same time!
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Yep, it's all unstuck now. Let us know if you see any more issues.
<grepper> I was  synching my ppa with a number of upstream changes in the same branch I was using, but it fails upload with dput because of the changes to the $project_$version.orig.tar.gz with the same name. What is the proper way to do this? Using debian/patches and the previous *orig.tar.gz ?
<zyga> grepper: .orig.tar.gz are used for upstream projects (typically upstream releases)
<zyga> grepper: for that you should keep the single, unchanged orig.tar.gz and upload new debian tarball that may contain patches
<zyga> grepper: if that is your own project and you are working on packaging and development at the same time, you can switch to a native debian package, in that way you don't have .orig.tar.gz, just .tar.gz that is uploaded each time
<zyga> grepper: still you need to make sure the version is always changed
<zyga> grepper: for development you should have a sbuild installation locally as that is much faster and allows you to iterate without waiting for ppa builds or for upload queue to reach your project
<grepper> zyga: so I should have left the orig.tar.gz unchanged and used debian/patches ? (assuming I don't want to mess with sbuild right now)
<zyga> grepper: yes
<zyga> grepper: use quilt to manage debian/patches
<zyga> grepper: and do setup sbuild, it takes around 10 minutes, just follow the wiki instructions
<zyga> grepper: and then each test is 'sbuild' in the source directory
<zyga> grepper: https://wiki.debian.org/sbuild
<grepper> okay, thanks. That's actually the way I tried the 1st time, but ran into problems and thought why not just use the new upstream tarball and sync that.  Obviously the wrong choice :(
<grepper> I will have a look a sbuild as it is my project as well
<cjwatson> If there's a new upstream tarball, you should use it, but it needs to have a new version number.
<zyga> grepper: if you run into any issues just ask
<cjwatson> You can't just republish a new thing with the same version.  That's (a) forbidden by LP (b) dreadful practice anyway
<grepper> oh, cjwatson can I just use something like tovid_0.35.2.orig.tar.gz --> tovid_0.35.2-1.orig.tar.gz ?
<cjwatson> Not quite like that.  Has tovid upstream released a new tarball?
<grepper> yes, its a release this time
<cjwatson> What is the new upstream version number?
<zyga> grepper: 0.35.2 and 0.35.2-1 are quire different, do you know what the difference is?
<cjwatson> Oh.  Do you mean that you previously uploaded 0.35.2 but it wasn't the real upstream release?
<grepper> yes
<cjwatson> That was very naughty of you.
<grepper> bad move apparently
<cjwatson> I would do 0.35.2+real then
<grepper> it was 0.35.2 branch ...
<cjwatson> Next time, use 0.35.2~20150604
<cjwatson> Or similar
<grepper> okay
<cjwatson> That's the sort of form you'd use for prereleases
 * zyga feels PPAs should have a separate "tarball namespace" from the rest, if that's not the case already
<cjwatson> zyga: They do, mostly.
<cjwatson> zyga: One way round.  Uploads to PPAs check the main distribution archive, but not vice versa.
<zyga> cjwatson: ah, so I cannot ruin someone's day by uploading 'linux-4.2.orig.tar.gz' by any chance?
<cjwatson> Correct, you can only ruin your own.
<zyga> ah, that's very sensible then
<grepper> zyga: not exactly, I assume it is an patch level
<cjwatson> grepper: So you probably want to make the full package version number be 0.35.2+real-1, and rename the real upstream 0.35.2 release to tovid_0.35.2+real.orig.tar.gz
<zyga> grepper: 0.35.2 is the version of upstream package _or_ the version of a debian-native package (that doesn't ever have the -1 -2 -3  versions)
<zyga> grepper: whereas 0.35.2-1 is the version number of the debian package, comprised of the upstream version and the debian version, separated by '-'
<zyga> grepper: most of the time you'll see the 1.2.3-1 type of versions
<grepper> ah, okay, so that was the wrong approch
<zyga> grepper: the point is that you cannot freely move from one to another
<zyga> grepper: and it's generally recommended to use non-native packages (those that have the debian version separate)
<grepper> so if I use 0.35.2+real-1 the build system will automatically know to use 0.35.2+real.orig.tar.gz ? Just by using the changelog ?
<cjwatson> Correct.
<grepper> or do I need to rename the directory
<grepper> okay
<cjwatson> The directory name isn't particularly important.
<cjwatson> You can just have the directory be "tovid".
<grepper> okay
<grepper> what about 0.35.2+release ?
<cjwatson> If you like.
<grepper> yeah
<cjwatson> Just don't get the idea that you always have to append "+release"; it's just to supersede the misleading "0.35.2".
<grepper> Right. So this way I don't need to patch up to the upstream release ? I have the new release files in my ppa directory already.
<cjwatson> Correct.
<grepper> great, thanks for your help
#launchpad 2015-06-05
<grepper> what would the debian policy be about including a txt2tags for python 3 that is available in the txt2tags svn repo ? Its just a single script, can I include it in my package or would I need to make a separate package for it?
<george_e> I think I've got a stuck build: https://launchpad.net/~george-edison55/+archive/ubuntu/rpi2-updates/+build/7509725
<george_e> The buildlog output hasn't changed for the last 20 minutes.
<george_e> ...and there's no reason "Performing Test CXX_FLAG-Wnon-virtual-dtor" should take that long.
<george_e> I'm going to cancel the build and try again.
<wgrant> george_e: Remember that armhf PPA builds currently use qemu-user-static, so they can be very slow and for some things not work at all.
<wgrant> (we'll be moving them onto real armhf OpenStack instances in the next couple of months, but we're still working on getting the hardware set up properly)
<wgrant> Multithreaded processes can be particularly problematic for qemu-user.
<george_e> Ah, okay. Yeah, I had another build that was running into some issues with signals.
<george_e> I'll build what I can for now and wait for the rest then. I have sbuild set up on my Pi, so I can do armhf builds on there for now.
<wgrant> Yep
<george_e> Perhaps I'll look into how much effort is involved in setting up an APT repository.
<wgrant> As of two weeks ago we finally have a lot of virt-capable server-grade 64-bit ARM hardware in the DC, but not quite set up yet.
<george_e> That'll definitely be a huge benefit.
<grepper> wgrant: any comment about my question?
<wgrant> grepper: There's a txt2tags package already.
<wgrant> But that's an Ubuntu/Debian packaging question, not a Launchpad question -- you're not going to get the best answers from this channel.
<grepper> wgrant: okay, thanks. Yes there is a txt2tags package, but not for python3, that is only in subversion atm
<grepper> but I will ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<wgrant> grepper: It might not be difficult for you to provide an updated txt2tags package in your PPA.
<grepper> wgrant: yeah, I guess that is an option - so I would just create a new branch ?
<grepper> easiest thing would be to just include the script with atribution, but I have a feeling that might be against debian policy
<grepper> if any case its build-depends only , not runtime
<zyga> good morning
<zyga> cjwatson: hi
<zyga> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1462282
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462282 in Launchpad itself ""ignoring relative alternative object store"" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> cjwatson: is that something I should worry about?
<cjwatson> zyga: No.  I've marked it as a dup
<zyga> cjwatson: thanks for checking
<cjwatson> zyga: Could you file those bugs for features that tarmac needs?
<zyga> cjwatson: yes, I will do that today, I'm still working out some things related to that
<zyga> cjwatson: I'm looking at workflows now
<zyga> cjwatson: will personal repositories displayed on the code project page?
<zyga> cjwatson: (later down the line, I know they are not show now)
<cjwatson> zyga: That's in progress at the moment, yes.
<zyga> cjwatson: ok, that's good, I'm trying to understand the expected workflow, so far I'm assuming that's one repo per person, merges between personal repos and blessed project repo
<cjwatson> zyga: https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/launchpad/+git is what it will look like after the next deployment
<zyga> cjwatson: ah, perfect
<zyga> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> zyga: And soon in the code index will be switchable (currently always defaults to bzr)
<cjwatson> s/in //
<zyga> cjwatson: oh, that's another question I had, will it be possible to switch off bzr support for a given project?
<zyga> cjwatson: or do something to prevent people making accidental bzr pushes to abandoned branches?
<cjwatson> zyga: I'd normally expect each contributor would have their own repository, yes, although it's perfectly possible within a team to just push to branches in the project's default repository and merge from there
<cjwatson> zyga: Don't know yet
<zyga> cjwatson: yes, that's another option, I'm not sure which is best yet (easiest, most familiar to people)
<cjwatson> zyga: I don't see a reason to prescribe either
<zyga> cjwatson: I guess the github experience has tought everyone exposed to expect their personal repository
<wgrant> Mm
<cjwatson> Yeah but remember that github doesn't really do team ownership
<wgrant> GitHub encourages people to work in the team repo.
<wgrant> If there is a team.
<zyga> cjwatson: good point
<wgrant> Everywhere else works in personal repos.
<zyga> cjwatson: well, kind of it exists
<zyga> cjwatson: you can own a repo
<zyga> cjwatson: and grant write access to others
<zyga> cjwatson: it's not team but effectively, it is
<zyga> cjwatson: especially if it's an organization-owned repo
<cjwatson> sure, I meant that it's not really usual practice at least in the stuff I see
<wgrant> For private repos it's very common.
<zyga> cjwatson: I agree
<wgrant> Many private repos forbid forks entirely, so all work is in the org repo.
<wgrant> But there's no need for that here, because LP's model isn't quite as silly.
<wgrant> Everyone outside GitHub is used to using personal repos, I think.
<cjwatson> anyway, I think either all-in-one-repo and everyone-has-their-own is entirely reasonable; tarmac can easily support both (in fact it would probably have to do extra work to discriminate)
<zyga> cjwatson: yes, that's true
<zyga> cjwatson: right now I'll keep using the project-level API
<zyga> cjwatson: so it will work for everything
<cjwatson> let's get the landing_candidates stuff done asap, that's less work for you anyway
<cjwatson> because it'll be precisely analogous with bzr
<cjwatson> I was just waiting for you to file that bug so that I could attach the branch to it
<cjwatson> (i.e. the earlier you file the bug the earlier you'll have the feature :-) )
<zyga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1462288
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462288 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad API should expose read-only and read-write URL of each GitRepository" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> that's the first one
<zyga> filing the next one :)
<cjwatson> Thanks
<zyga> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1462289
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462289 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad API should expose available merge requests on GitRepository and GitRef" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> cjwatson: tell me if the wording is right
<zyga> I'll check my notes, I think I had something else
<cjwatson> that's fine thanks
<zyga> cjwatson: how often do you deploy to production?
<cjwatson> zyga: depends what we have to do, usually a couple of times a week
<cjwatson> zyga: we'll likely do the next one on Monday morning
<zyga> cjwatson: will that include the extra APIs?
<cjwatson> zyga: landing_candidates etc., yes
<cjwatson> zyga: I haven't done the URL stuff yet but that's much easier for you to work around
<zyga> cjwatson: yes
<zyga> cjwatson: that's not a problem at all
<zyga> cjwatson: for a hybrid project, the way to differentiate git vs bzr merge proposals, I can just test if {source,target}_branch_link is None or not, am I correct?
<cjwatson> zyga: correct
<cjwatson> you only need to test one of them, DB constraints ensure that everything's always in exactly one world
<zyga> cjwatson: yep, I was just checking
<zyga> cjwatson: is there an attribute that holds the approved revision/commit id somewhere?
<zyga> cjwatson: tarmac currently handles that somehow
 * zyga looks
<cjwatson> zyga: tell me what tarmac's currently using and I'll tell you if there's a git equivalent
<zyga> yeah, I'm trying to find it
<zyga> cjwatson: I'm thinking of the thing that shows up on the website, like "approved revision 1234"
<cjwatson> zyga: That's merge_proposal.reviewed_revid; the same attribute exists for git and should contain a commit id
<zyga> ah, thanks
<zyga> yes, that's what tarmac is using
<cjwatson> let me just check that that actually works
 * zyga looks
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> In [9]: mp = lp.load("~cjwatson/grub/+git/qas/+merge/254313")
<cjwatson> In [10]: mp.reviewed_revid
<cjwatson> Out[10]: u'200dc43b9c268e405da512390efbc3aff502c7cc'
<cjwatson> (on qastaging)
<zyga> cjwatson: excellent
<zyga> cjwatson: it's also good on current production
<cjwatson> yes, that hasn't changed recently, I just didn't want to create a test MP on production
<zyga> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11588045/ have a look at line 16
 * zyga has gone ahead with a standalone script, not tarmac
<zyga> at least for now
<zyga> but I think in general too, but more on that later
<cjwatson> zyga: You might be able to work around that by not doing fetch --all perhaps; you only need the source/target/prereq refs
<cjwatson> zyga: ah, no, try using git+ssh for both
<zyga> cjwatson: I'm not familiar with git at that level, can git fetch a ref without fetching everything in a remote? (i know git has packs but I assumed it needed all of them)
<zyga> cjwatson: hmm, will that fail if the CI system has no way to git+ssh into the source branch as well?
<cjwatson> it works fine over git+ssh, it's only https that actually breaks
 * zyga tries
<zyga> cjwatson: yes, that works
<zyga> cjwatson: shall I open a bug?
<cjwatson> zyga: that's guaranteed to work if (a) it has an ssh key set up at all (which it must do if you're using it for the target) (b) it can read over https
<cjwatson> given that we have no https auth support right now
<cjwatson> so only public branches work over https at all
<zyga> cjwatson: ah, so I can use git+ssh to _read_ anything?
<cjwatson> zyga: anything that the user in question can see
<zyga> cjwatson: hmm, this _is_ a public rbanch
<cjwatson> indeed, I'm not saying it isn't
<zyga> cjwatson: ah, understood, ok
<cjwatson> but git+ssh can certainly read any public repository
<cjwatson> zyga: no need for a new bug - it's just a more serious manifestation of the existing bug about that error
<cjwatson> anyway, just use git+ssh and you won't need to care
<cjwatson> why standalone and not tarmac?
<cjwatson> I really want there to be a decent product that people can use as a merge robot - if you've decided not to get it into tarmac then let me know and I might well pick that up
<zyga> cjwatson: more on the refs, {source,target}_git_path, the word path there is slightly misleading, I think, is path really a kind of ref?
<cjwatson> it's the path of the ref
<zyga> cjwatson: well, we'll see but tarmac itself is not a decent product in some ways, if anything I can support both bzr and git projects this way
<zyga> cjwatson: and I'm not finished, I want to have something that works and then see if it's easier to just replace tarmac with that
<zyga> cjwatson: tarmac is bound to bzr
<zyga> cjwatson: to python2.7
<cjwatson> it's not really bound to bzr
<cjwatson> tarmac.branch is the only significant place bzr is used
<zyga> cjwatson: well, it does depend on bzr heavily
<cjwatson> so it just needs a git equivalent
<zyga> cjwatson: tarmac cli is based on bzr
<cjwatson> if you give up on tarmac, please tell me asap so that I can pick that up
<zyga> cjwatson: I haven't given up on it yet but I found that it is x10 easier to provide what tarmac provies without tarmac internals
<zyga> cjwatson: I can show you the prototype
<zyga> cjwatson: and we can think how to graft that onto tarmac, if you have to
<cjwatson> which is only a good thing from my point of view if you actually end up doing all the stuff that tarmac does
<zyga> cjwatson: but from my experience with tarmac I'd only keep the name
<zyga> cjwatson: oh, absolutely
<zyga> cjwatson: and more
<cjwatson> because we need to be able to give a really straightforward migration path to anyone that's using tarmac today
<cjwatson> it's much easier if that's just a straight upgrade
<zyga> cjwatson: absoluytely
<cjwatson> rather than "here is a different product you can migrate to"
<zyga> cjwatson: that will have to wait for the new APIs, then we can keep using tarmac-like configs
<zyga> cjwatson: but in reality tarmac has a lot of downsides that I'd like to address
<cjwatson> so address those in tarmac, surely it doesn't need a rewrite
<zyga> cjwatson: I don't want to relu on python2.7
<cjwatson> I'm really opposed to rewrite disease
<cjwatson> so if you want to support bzr in your new thing, then that's going to either involve relying on python2 for bzrlib, or using the bzr CLI; and in the latter case, that's a change you could surely propose to tarmac itself if it was part of a path towards moving to python 3
<cjwatson> and I'm sure it's not that hard to extricate its CLI from bzrlib
<zyga> cjwatson: yes
<zyga> cjwatson: then you won't have anything from tarmac anymore
<zyga> cjwatson: if you read the code then you surely know that
<zyga> cjwatson: anyway, let's wait and see till next week
<cjwatson> I disagree, it means that anyone with existing tarmac plugins and such doesn't have to do significant work to change them
<cjwatson> except if they use bzrlib directly themselves
<zyga> cjwatson: you are right on that point, though we'd have to ask, who are tarmac users, what plugins do they have, are those plugins a real value to them or is that a stop-gap for missing tarmac feature
<zyga> cjwatson: and we can (and should) ask that question, especially within ubuntu
<cjwatson> I don't want to have to ask that, because it slows down migration
<cjwatson> feel free from your point of view, but my priority is to make migration easy, not interrogate users
<zyga> cjwatson: yeah, I see your point of view
<zyga> cjwatson: I want to make a great CI story around launchpad
<zyga> cjwatson: and tarmac might not be a part of that
<zyga> cjwatson: or it may, as a project
<zyga> cjwatson: but in either case, I strongly believe changes are needed to achieve that
<zyga> cjwatson: and those are also going to be user-visible changes
<cjwatson> so, obviously I'm not stopping you doing your own thing.  but if you do, all I'm asking is the courtesy of telling me in a timely fashion so that I can pick up the tarmac job
<cjwatson> I don't really want to get into an extended argument about this
<zyga> cjwatson: yep, I understand, let's see if I can graft this back to tarmac
<zyga> cjwatson: and if so, how
<zyga> cjwatson: would you oppose de-coupling tarmac from bzr
<cjwatson> not at all
<cjwatson> though I haven't looked in detail at how practical that is for tarmac.branch
<zyga> cjwatson: then, I think, we can do this within tarmac without bigger issues, in stages
<zyga> cjwatson: I think hooks are the biggest issue as they rely on all the internal API
<zyga> cjwatson: perhaps we can just say that for git projects, hook api is not supported the same way
<zyga> cjwatson: though I'm not sure ye
<zyga> *yet
<cjwatson> it's really not that deep, it's just borrowing bzrlib.hooks
<cjwatson> that could easily be done directly
<cjwatson> I mean, it's true that a plugin gets to do target.bzr_branch.blah, but that could be wrapped gradually
<zyga> cjwatson: I assume that launchpad has some hooks
<zyga> cjwatson: what do they do?
<cjwatson> launchpad is using pqm today, not tarmac
<cjwatson> but that definitely has to change
<zyga> cjwatson: ah
<zyga> cjwatson: ok
 * cjwatson pushes up another batch of UI changes and goes for food etc.
<zyga> cjwatson: updated the code to fetch refs only, seems to be faster this way
<cjwatson> zyga: it will depend on the repository; I would expect that git can at least sometimes send fewer packs that way
<zyga> cjwatson: my rough script works now, I'll see how to put it into tarmac now
<cjwatson> cool
<zyga> cjwatson: does launchpad automatically detect that a merge request is merged?
<cjwatson> zyga: pretty sure that's still on our to-do list
<zyga> cjwatson: ah, but it did do that for bzr in the past?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> I have an hour or two left of the week and am otherwise mostly at a loose end, let me see if I can work out what's involved there
<zyga> cjwatson: sorry for bugging you with all the questions, I don't want to drag you away from more important things
<cjwatson> not a problem, this is important
 * cjwatson dives into BranchMergeProposalJob.  Please send a search party if I don't emerge within an hour
<zyga> cjwatson: how big is that code on launchpad?
<cjwatson> 710 lib/lp/code/model/branchmergeproposaljob.py
<cjwatson> could be worse
<cjwatson> Oh, it's actually in lib/lp/codehosting/scanner/mergedetection.py
<cjwatson> Right, so that needs complete reimplementation for git
<zyga> cjwatson: do you use trello?
<zyga> cjwatson: (is there a trello board for launchpad git support?)
<cjwatson> we use asana
<cjwatson> https://app.asana.com/0/29290342588691/29290342588691 is the main current project there, not sure if you can see that
<zyga> cjwatson: nope
 * zyga mutters something about canonical internal comms hell
<cjwatson> ah, the project is public to members of Ubuntu CI
<zyga> cjwatson: no, it says I don't have an account at all
<cjwatson> wgrant: can we make the various LP projects public to Canonical instead?
<cjwatson> zyga: yeah, but that's just a matter of signing up with your @canonical.com account
<zyga> cjwatson: whoever made this asana thing didn't bother to ensure everyone in canonical is registered :/
<cjwatson> via google
<zyga> cjwatson: I did
<zyga> cjwatson: There isn't an Asana account associated with zygmunt.krynicki@canonical.com. Sign Up
<zyga> that's what asana said
<cjwatson> zyga: it's a long time since I created my account, but I believe you just need to sign up and then you're part of the Canonical organisation
 * zyga tries
<cjwatson> we'll still have to change the project permissions of course
<zyga> cjwatson: I'm in, I see some stuff, not sure how this works yet, thanks for the link
<cjwatson> ok, must be public enough
<skay> I'm getting an SSLHandshakeError when I try to get a request token for launchpadlib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11589587/
<zyga> skay: hey :-)
<skay> zyga: hiya
<cjwatson> if you search for "launchpad" in the search box at the top you should see the various other projects
<cjwatson> skay: works for me.  how old is that launchpadlib?
<zyga> cjwatson: I only see one task and it's not related to git, everything must be private for me
<cjwatson> zyga: which task?
<zyga> cjwatson: setup NTT something
<cjwatson> zyga: oh, you mean in the search box, rather than the URL I gave?
<zyga> cjwatson: he url doesn't do much, it redirects me a few times
 * zyga loves web 3.0, where URLs are uuids
<skay> cjwatson: whoops, got a meeting. brb
<cjwatson> ah, the Ubuntu CI team has its privacy set to "Membership by Request" rather than "Public to Organization", not sure how horrible changing that would be ...
<cjwatson> ev: ^-
<zyga> cjwatson: with all the talk about transparency, internally we're opaque as hell, thanks to in part, all the different TODO project trackers that each part is using :/
<cjwatson> ok, if you want me to focus on this merge detection thing could we please not have an argument about task tracking?
<cjwatson> I'm trying to get actual work done here
<zyga> cjwatson: I'm sorry, I wasn't really trying to argue
<cjwatson> quite a few missing bits of event handling, but I think the applicable ones right now are karma on branch creation, mail on branch tip changes and maybe when removing revisions, scheduling preview diff updates when refs change, and merge detection
<cjwatson> I think I'll do preview diff updates first since that's a bit easier and is earlier in the process
<skay> cjwatson: it works on my laptop but not ont he server I spun u
<skay> cjwatson: I'll bbl
<cjwatson> 17:57 <james_w> cjwatson: ah, it seems that httplib2 bundles its own certs, so they are probably out of date
<cjwatson> 18:01 <cjwatson> james_w: ah, yes, that would make sense.  The Debian package carries a patch to use system certs
<cjwatson> 18:01 <james_w> cjwatson: ah, that will do it then
<cjwatson> skay: ^-
<cjwatson> skay: use the packaged httplib2, or update its certs, or apply https://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/python-modules/packages/python-httplib2/trunk/debian/patches/use_system_cacerts.patch?revision=28693&view=markup
<cjwatson> skay: monkey-patching httplib2.CA_CERTS = "/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt" might work too
<cjwatson> skay: or in fact you can provide a ca_certs_locater module with a get() function that returns that path
<cjwatson> skay: (you can see it in the context of that patch URL)
<zyga> cjwatson: setting "merged at revision" from launchpad UI fails
<cjwatson> zyga: oops id?
<zyga> cjwatson: I don't get an oops, it just doesn't change
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~zyga/hwcert-tools/+git/hwcert-tools/+merge/261196
<cjwatson> zyga: ok, please file me a bug and I'll have a look
<zyga> thanks
<zyga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1462436
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462436 in Launchpad itself "Unable to set "merged at revision" using launchpad UI for git merge requests" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> zyga: did you set it to 45244162232911506a84693381705e12ae6124ac ?
<zyga> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> zyga: ok, it's in the db, the ui's just showing the wrong field
<cjwatson> trivial fix
<zyga> cjwatson: cool, thanks!
<zyga> cjwatson: with anonymous login, reviewed_revid on a bzr merge request is '<email address hidden>'
<zyga> cjwatson: is that expected, I didn't assume this is restricted information
<zyga> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~zyga/plainbox/more/+merge/261249
<cjwatson> zyga: I don't see that.  Screenshot please?
<zyga> cjwatson: through the API
<cjwatson> oh right
<zyga> cjwatson: I can make a simple python snipped if you want
<cjwatson> no need
<cjwatson> but it's getting towards the end of the day and I can't stack this up in my memory, so another bug please :)
<zyga> cjwatson: sure :-)
<zyga> cjwatson: sorry for doing this on Friday evening :)
<zyga> cjwatson: quick offtopic, how do I work with staging launchpad with 2fa, I cannot log in to change 2fa settings
<cjwatson> zyga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#Why_doesn.27t_my_2F_login_work_on_staging.3F
<zyga> ha, it's a FAQ :)
<zyga> thanks
<cjwatson> zyga: though for git-related stuff you want to use qastaging anyway, and that uses production SSO
<zyga> cjwatson: oh, I didn't know, thanks
<cjwatson> staging has no git backend
<zyga> cjwatson: still, how do I sign in in the first place, 2fa is enabled but I don't have a staging-specific 2fa device
<cjwatson> you need to make one
<cjwatson> and ask IS for help I suppose
<cjwatson> we don't admin SSO
<zyga> cjwatson: ah, that explains it, thanks
<zyga> I'll use qastaging
<zyga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1462449
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462449 in Launchpad itself "branch_merge_request.reviewed_revid is '<email address hidden>" if operated through anonymous API login" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> ta
<zyga> cjwatson: note, that is for _bzr_ not, git MR
<zyga> cjwatson: you added the 'api git' tags
<cjwatson> so I did, fixed
<zyga> cjwatson: I'm about to EOD, it's not tarmac but I'd love if you could give some feedback on the git and bzr merge methods
<zyga> cjwatson: specifically if the methods I used to derive various names are sane or not
<zyga> cjwatson: https://git.launchpad.net/~zyga/+git/pmr/tree/process-merge-requests
<zyga> cjwatson: tested on wily, though it looks like it could work all the way back to oldest supported LTS
<cjwatson> zyga: haven't thought about it in general but its LP API interaction seems OK, with the exception of the getMergeProposals thing that we knew about
<zyga> cjwatson: I was a little worried with the git remotes
<zyga> cjwatson: basically with the path.split[-1] thing to get the branch name
<cjwatson> why do you need to do that?  git should accept fully-qualified ref paths
<cjwatson> .split[-1] is definitely wrong since ref paths could be things like refs/heads/people/cjwatson/feature
<cjwatson> but I think you can just drop the split
<zyga> cjwatson: hmm, perhaps I don't know how to do that, I could only get it to work with 'git merge $remote/$branch'
<zyga> cjwatson: oh, good point
 * zyga uses / in path names all the time due to git-lp
<zyga> cjwatson: just the ref path cannot be used IMHO, as it can be identical
<zyga> cjwatson: for both the target and source branch and something has to scope it (the remote)
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> you might actually be best off stripping refs/heads/ and using refs/remotes/{source,target}/stripped_path
<cjwatson> possibly
<zyga> cjwatson: ah, good idea
<zyga> let me try that
<cjwatson> we have a plan to expose MPs inside the refs/merge/ namespace or similar, which will simplify this
<cjwatson> like github does with refs/pull/
<zyga> cjwatson: oh, cool, so all of that would be visible in the remote itself
<zyga> cjwatson: I'll tweak this for a few more hours today to get it to comment and work (perhaps as a snap or charm)
<zyga> cjwatson: and next week I'll focus on tarmac
<zyga> cjwatson: who maintains tarmac today (who's going to review my patches), do you know that by any chance?
<cjwatson> I expect you know as well as I do
<zyga> cjwatson: we'll see next week :-)
<zyga> cjwatson: thanks for all the help today, I'll see you on Monday
<cjwatson> sure, see you
<zyga> cjwatson: who might be interested in a status update on the tarmac porting effort
<zyga> cjwatson: I planned on sending a mail to checkbox-devel and CCing you
<zyga> cjwatson: but perhaps there's another forum I should target
<zyga> cjwatson: well, anyway, I need a break, feel free to FWD the mail to a different location
<cjwatson> zyga: launchpad-dev@lists.launchpad.net would be good
#launchpad 2015-06-06
<grepper> wgrant: I repacked the debian/ubuntu to use the python3 ready 'txt2tags' script from the python3 branch of txt2tags. (more or less as you suggested). Where would be a good place to upload it to? Current ppa is called 'tovid-ppa' at https://launchpad.net/~grepper/+archive/ubuntu/ppa. Do I just create a branch for it within that ppa?
<wgrant> grepper: I don't understand what you mean by "branch for it within that ppa". You can just upload the package to that PPA, no need for a branch.
<grepper> wgrant: okay, I just thought it was strange to have a 'txt2tags' in a ppa named 'tovid-ppa'
<wgrant> grepper: Shrug, it's a dependency, seems reasonable to me.
<grepper> maybe I have been using branches wrongly, too much svn background I guess - I created a 0.35.2 branch when I updated from 0.35.1 which was dumb I guess ?
<wgrant> grepper: What do you mean by "created a 0.35.2 branch"?
<wgrant> What kind of branch?
<grepper> for uploading code
<grepper> https://code.launchpad.net/~grepper
<wgrant> Ah, so you mean an actual Bazaar branch, right.
<grepper> yes
<wgrant> Using branches that way isn't by any means wrong, but it's unusual.
<wgrant> It would be more common to have eg. a 0.35 branch which gets updated with 0.35.1, 0.35.2, etc.
<wgrant> Since a branch with 0.35.1 in the name is probably always going to be 0.35.1, which makes it sorta pointless.
<grepper> you mean using tags ?
<grepper> ie. to be able to go back and check out older code
<wgrant> Right, it's common to use tags to specify which revision corresponds to which package version.
<wgrant> Tools like debcommit will automatically add them for you.
<grepper> okay, thanks
<wgrant> If you look at Ubuntu's official branches, we have one for each package for each series.
<wgrant> eg. there's the dpkg trusty branch, the dpkg vivid branch, etc.
<grepper> guess I'm royally confused after just moving my project from google code to githup (svn -> git) and now bzr
<grepper> I have it backwards I guess
<grepper> as all dists are in  each branch
<wgrant> In terms of how you use them to manage releases, branches in all three VCSes are reasonably similar.
<grepper> not that it really matters as its exactly the same code
<wgrant> Right, you probably don't want to operate quite like Ubuntu.
<grepper> okay, thanks for your clarification
<wgrant> Ubuntu doesn't push the same release to everywhere -- we don't push 2.0 to trusty if trusty had 1.0 originally.
<wgrant> So we need separate branches so we can backport fixes to any version in a stable release.
<wgrant> In your case, you probably have a single branch that builds on all series.
<grepper> right
<wgrant> It might make sense to just have a "tovid-ppa" branch, for example.
<grepper> maybe I'll tag then merge them, if I can figure out how ...
#launchpad 2015-06-07
<sidi> I have a LP build log for a custom GTK package for my PPA, where the build bot refuses to install deps. Why is that? It says sbuild-build-depends-gtk+3.0-dummy : Depends: libzeitgeist-1.0-1 (>= 0.8) but it is not going to be installed
<teward> sidi: stupid question, but the build, what version does it target (of Ubuntu)
<cjwatson> sidi: What PPA?
<teward> and what PPA :)
<cjwatson> A link to the build would be ideal.
<teward> ^ that
<teward> cjwatson: first guess from me was a PPA dependencies issue, but i may be wrong :)
<cjwatson> That message means that the build-dependency in question is uninstallable in that context, but it needs more investigation to determine why that is.
<sidi> https://code.launchpad.net/~ucl-cs-study-devs/+archive/ubuntu/multitasking-study
<teward> mmm
<sidi> teward, cjwatson  thats the build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208514156/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.gtk%2B3.0_3.14.13-0ubuntu1ppa3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sidi> i'm currently updating the packages (had lots that didnt build before but didnt have time to fix them, so only gtk3's worth looking at right now)
<cjwatson> sidi: Well, the first question would be why did you add a build-dependency on a specific *runtime* library package?
<cjwatson> That build-dependency isn't in Ubuntu's gtk+3.0 source package.
<sidi> cjwatson, because i added it in my code
<cjwatson> sidi: You would normally build-depend on the development package, not the runtime, though.
<sidi> cjwatson, my package logs specific API calls using libzeitgeist, hence the dep
<sidi> cjwatson, oh crap im an idiot
<cjwatson> Now, that won't actually solve this issue, but build-depending on a runtime is usually a bug except in specialised cases.
 * sidi is on Arch, forgot about -dev
<cjwatson> (The development package will also be uninstallable if the runtime is, normally.)
<sidi> So, is it correct to add a Build-Depend on libzeitgeist-1.0-dev on the libtgtk package, as well as a Depend on libzeitgeist-1.0-1 for what I want to do?
<cjwatson> You don't normally need to add manual Depends for this.  ${shlibs:Depends} will already be there and will handle that for you.
<cjwatson> All you need is a Build-Depends: foo-dev in the source package.
<cjwatson> Anyway, let me set up a quick chdist instance to investigate this.
<sidi> Hm, I'm happy to try with the proper dep first so i dont waste your time
<cjwatson> Like I say, I know it won't solve this issue.
<cjwatson> So it won't waste my time, although you should fix the bug anyway since your package will just fail to build regardless otherwise (as it won't have the right #includes)
<cjwatson> Oh, right, I see
<cjwatson> sidi: You've specified (>= 0.8) - the newest version of that package in vivid (and indeed anywhere in Ubuntu) is 0.3.18-1ubuntu2
<sidi> yikes
<cjwatson> Which is not greater than 0.8
<sidi> The API is 0.8.3 afair
<sidi> Fixed this too, thanks
<sidi> I expected the package version to follow the API version, I was wrong :-)
<sidi> Ironically, the updated package gets rejected with "File gtk+3.0_3.14.13-0ubuntu1ppa3.debian.tar.xz already exists in Multitasking Study PPA, but uploaded version has different contents.".
<sidi> Somewhat the warning at the end of https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting makes it clearer what I should have done.
<cjwatson> sidi: You must change the version to one you haven't used before.
<cjwatson> Reusing versions is bad and wrong.
<cjwatson> But there are lots of integers, so you can bump the final 3 to 4.
<sidi> cjwatson, that is what i'm doing right now. I had not expected that I would need to change the version for a debian/ change especially as the package had zero users
<sidi> but I understand why that was incorrect
<cjwatson> The bit after the final "-" is specifically for packaging changes.
<sidi> maybe "forgetting to update the package version number" could be one of the enumerated reasons for the error message on the help page, cjwatson ?
<sidi> for silly people like me :-)
<cjwatson> sidi: I've clarified it.
<sidi> cjwatson, thanks for your help!
<sidi> cjwatson, do you have a paypal for beer money? :-)
<cjwatson> Afraid not :)
<cjwatson> Thanks is enough, it's my job (well, admittedly not on Sundays - time to go and play board games with my wife)
<sidi> have a good evening then
#launchpad 2016-06-06
<free> wgrant: hey there, for when you have a moment I'd have https://code.launchpad.net/~free.ekanayaka/txlongpoll/easier-non-offline-build/+merge/296554 , should be almost trivial (as mentioned I have more interesting branches to follow, but perhaps I could grab somebody form Landscape for the reviews)
<lazyPower> i mistakenly created a project instead of a group. is there a way to delete this mistake? https://launchpad.net/mariadb-charmers
<cjwatson> lazyPower: it's gone
<lazyPower> ta
#launchpad 2016-06-07
<chrisr_> Hi! I'm having problems uploading build to https://launchpad.net/~ethereum/+archive/ubuntu/ethereum - I don't get any error messages but the builds do not start
<chrisr_> I had problems previously where error mails are sent to an address I do not have access to. Which field is used for those mails?
<pmjdebruijn> chrisr_: I don't see any builds at all (at least not publicly)
<pmjdebruijn> are you having issues uploading?
<chrisr_> dput does not complain
<pmjdebruijn> dput just uploads to a staging area IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> so it rarely complains
<wgrant> chrisr_: If the upload was correctly signed, any rejection or acceptance email will go to the contact address of the Launchpad user who has that key registered.
<chrisr_> ok, that would be me, strange
<pmjdebruijn> and you're not getting mails form launchpad concerning the uploads?
<wgrant> 2016-06-07 09:09:19 DEBUG   Rejected:
<wgrant> 2016-06-07 09:09:19 DEBUG   Signer has no upload rights to this PPA.
<wgrant> 2016-06-07 09:09:19 DEBUG
<wgrant> 2016-06-07 09:09:19 DEBUG   cpp-ethereum (1.2.7~xenial-0ubuntu1) xenial; urgency=low
<wgrant> 2016-06-07 09:33:14 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20160607-093303-136859/~ethereum/ethereum/cpp-ethereum_1.2.7~trusty-0ubuntu1_source.changes': GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20160607-093303-136859/~ethereum/ethereum/cpp-ethereum_1.2.7~trusty-0ubuntu1_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9,
<wgrant> u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"]
<wgrant> Two example failures.
<wgrant> In the first, it was signed with a key known to Launchpad but registered to someone without upload privileges.
<wgrant> In the second it looks like it was signed with a key not known to Launchpad.
<wgrant> (first case sends an email, second cannot)
<pmjdebruijn> chrisr_: also, just a sidenote, 1.2.7~xenial-0ubuntu1 -> 1.2.7-0ubuntu1~xenial would be a more common versioning scheme IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> (depending on what the goal is)
<chrisr_> ah ok, it used the wrong key for the email address
<chrisr_> thanks a lot
<chrisr_> building the cpp-ethereum packages worked now, thanks for your help!
<tasdomas> hi
<tasdomas> let's say I want to checkout this: lp:~canonical-is-sa/charms/trusty/grafana/grafana using launchpad's git suport
<tasdomas> what's the magic?
<cjwatson> tasdomas: That's a Bazaar branch; why would you use git to check it out?
<cjwatson> tasdomas: Even if you did use git-bzr or whatever, you wouldn't be using Launchpad's git support since it's not hosted in git on Launchpad.
<tasdomas> cjwatson, ah, I see, thanks
<free> wgrant: hey there, is https://code.launchpad.net/~free.ekanayaka/txlongpoll/easier-non-offline-build/+merge/296554 still under your radar? I flipped OFFLINE=0 to OFFLINE=1 by default
<free> wgrant: also, I'm wondering if there's a way to tell LP to *push* a branch to github (I'd like to put txlongpoll on travis for CI)
<cjwatson> free: Not directly.  Branches support sending webhooks on commit, so you could implement a webhook endpoint somewhere that does a pull/push.
<cjwatson> s/on commit/on push/
<free> cjwatson: ah yeah, nice
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: git.launchpad.net, outgoing webhooks, snap proxy down due to infrastructure outage | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> (I'm going out soon so won't be able to notify of it coming back up for some time)
<kyrofa> Ah, I was just coming in to ask about the snap builders. Looks like that's a known issue
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2016-06-08
<free> wgrant: hey there, fyi I merged to lp:txlongpoll that branch with the "make build" fixes. I also set up a web hook to sync lp:txlongpoll with github, in order to have some minimum CI with travis. See https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/txlongpoll and https://travis-ci.org/CanonicalLtd/txlongpoll
<wgrant> free: Nice.
<ricotz> hi, here are two stuck arm64 builds -- https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/9858739 -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/47.0+build3-0ubuntu1/+build/9871854
<wgrant> ricotz: I've killed them.
<nacc> i must be missing something obvious, have a bug in smbldap-tools, same version is in trusty & xenial. Would like to provide builds in a PPA for both for testing SRU. But can't dput twice (as the upload of the specified version has already happend). And LP copy package to a different series also failed.
<nacc> *same version will be in
<cjwatson> If you need to build twice then the builds need to have different version numbers.
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging has advice on versioning that's particularly relevant to SRUs
<nacc> thanks, i'll review it
<teward> nacc: use the versioning ^ as a guide
<teward> make sure Yakkety > Xenial > ... > Trusty > Precise
<teward> if you want to see that in action, look at the string of nginx diffs I prepped for the latest security fixes (though security updates, versionstrings still apply)
<nacc> teward: cjwatson: thanks!
<teward> :)
<teward> nacc: the SRU-versioning is most relevant, and usually the nicest guide for how to do it though
<teward> which reminds me... thanks for the link cjwatson, I lost that from my bookmarks
<Laibsch> Given the last two comments in bug 512764 which are spread 9 months apart, it seems to me that the account of https://launchpad.net/~scott-binrock ought to be closed
<ubot5> bug 512764 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros AR81xx ( atl1c.ko ) drivers causes hangs while writing with NFS protocol " [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512764
<ayan> the http://launchpad.net/~user/+git page should have instructions for creating a repo.
<ayan> something like:
<ayan> You can push (upload) personal branches (those not related to a project) with the following command:  git push --set-upstream  git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~user/+git/REPOSITORY_NAME master
<ayan> that is if that's how it's done.
<cjwatson> Laibsch: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for such reports please (I'm at end of day, not thinking about this right now)
<nacc> ayan: seems like that's general git remote usage?
<Laibsch> OK. Sure. Thanks, cjwatson.
<cjwatson> ayan: seems not unreasonable, please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad so that the suggestion doesn't get lost
<cjwatson> nacc: details of namespacing could be usefully self-documented I think
<Laibsch> LP finally has git now?  Awesome stuff.
<cjwatson> as of last year
<nacc> cjwatson: ack, i think they are somewhere else, just not on that page, you're right
<Laibsch> about time ;-)
#launchpad 2016-06-09
<clivejo> is there any way to auto-merge a merge request when accepted via LP?
<clivejo> for git
<dobey> you'd have to set up some CI to do it
<dobey> there's no feature in launchpad itself which auto-merges branches, be they git or bzr
<cjwatson> clivejo: Some people are using https://code.launchpad.net/~zyga/+git/pmr to do this
<clivejo> cjwatson: what is $PROJECT ?
<cjwatson> clivejo: context please?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~zyga/+git/pmr/tree/process-merge-requests
<clivejo> Usage: process-merge-requests PROJECT [PROJECT...]
<cjwatson> Please don't assume from the fact that I mention a tool that I know all about it
<cjwatson> Its help says that it's the name of a Launchpad project to process
<cjwatson> If you're not working with a top-level project then you might need to adjust it
<clivejo> just need something to accept the git merge request and have it auto add the code into the LP git repo
<cjwatson> If you're working with a package, say, or just a random single repository - I think pmr probably needs to be adjusted to be able to work with something other than a project, and perhaps use e.g. git_repository.landing_candidates to find the list of MPs to process
<cjwatson> Still, it'll be a lot easier for you to hack that into pmr than to start entirely from scratch
<rbasak> In https://code.launchpad.net/~louis-bouchard/ubuntu/+source/kexec-tools/+git/kexec-tools/+merge/296323 caribou rebased, and Launchpad seems to have handled that quite well. It has two diffs stored and I can pick between the two, and it tells me the commit hash of the two tips.
<rbasak> However, I couldn't seem to grab the old tip without asking caribou to push a tag (which he's now done for me)
<rbasak> Is this something that LP should do in MP handling, perhaps, so the before-rebase tips are available still? Or am I missing something?
<cjwatson> Hm, difficult
<cjwatson> Relates to the refs/merge/ namespace that we've wanted to implement for a while
<wgrant> I'd be reluctant to expose old commits.
<wgrant> It's a potential security issue.
<wgrant> rbasak: Why do you need the pre-rebase commit?
<wgrant> (and why was a pushed branch rebased? that's not usually a thing.)
<rbasak> wgrant: for any team that follows a git rebase workflow. In this case, what is important is the logical Ubuntu delta that we're breaking down into a patchset and then rebasing and pushing as an MP for an Ubuntu upload. If that needs to be redone, that's a rebase.
<rbasak> (I don't think it was needed in this particular case, but in the general case I think we want it)
<rbasak> wgrant: it can't be a security issue right now because LP happily displays the old diff still. I just can't get it locally easily but I could derive it as the diff is right there.
<rbasak> (or, if you consider it a security issue, you have that right now)
<cjwatson> I don't think it's a security issue for something that was proposed as a merge.
<cjwatson> We certainly don't want to expose unreferenced commits *in general*.
<wgrant> Perhaps the act of creating a merge proposal can be said to disclose the history of the MP.
<rbasak> wgrant: at MP stage, rebasing a branch is absolutely a thing. That's exactly what Linux devs do with RFC v2, v3 etc.
<wgrant> rbasak: But Linux uses patches, not branches.
<rbasak> They are one and the same.
<wgrant> It's not quite the same thing.
<rbasak> git interchanges between them losslessly.
<cjwatson> I don't much like the "rebase proposed branch" workflow, but it's hugely popular in various communities and I think we ought to handle it well.
<wgrant> Hardly.
<wgrant> If I apply patches I expect to not be sensibly mergable.
<wgrant> If I base my thing on a branch I can usually expect it to be mergable.
<wgrant> It's extremely distasteful to rebase a public branch, but some people do do it.
<rbasak> Define "public branch".
<rbasak> If it's merely "the public can see it", then I disagree.
<cjwatson> We would have more of a leg to stand on there if LP accepted incoming patches as a way to create merge proposals.
<cjwatson> But right now the only way we advertise to ask the maintainer of an LP-hosted repository to take a patch is by way of an MP, so ...
<rbasak> I still fail see the difference between a patchset and a branch, except that a patchset needs to imply what to base it on and with a branch that's explicit.
<rbasak> Or, more specifically, the difference between a patchset and a git ref.
<rbasak> A branch additionally implies that you intend to grow it further I suppose, whereas a tag doesn.t
<cjwatson> I would be in favour of explicitly modelling the rather commonplace notion of "this branch is expected not to be fast-forwarding", although it would be tricky since at the moment we try not to maintain too much explicit database stage about refs.
<cjwatson> s/stage/state/
<cjwatson> Serious git users often have some branches that they advertise as FFing and some that they advertise as explicitly not being so.
<rbasak> Right. I like to share my work, even if I intend to rebase it.
<rbasak> As long as I make that clear, I don't see that it automatically makes it distasteful to publish my work in progress.
<rbasak> OTOH, it it's a coordination point for others, eg. a project master branch, or even a feature branch that multiple people are working on, then I wouldn't rebase that.
<wgrant> Why did you need to see the old commit in this case?
<rbasak> Because I want to diff the old commit against the new commit so that I can check that my review points have been addressed and nothing else has regressed that I might be unhappy about. In this case, I would have preferred a couple of commits on to the end. But in the general case, the review is severe enough that starting again would be easier both for the submitter and the reviewer.
<wgrant> So I hear that VCSes have a concept of controlling changes :P
<rbasak> the review can be severe enough, that is.
<rbasak> This is the collision of two things in the VCS. 1) A time machine; 2) Management of patchsets.
<rbasak> Only git really has 2.
<rbasak> What I care about is the evolution of an entire patchset over time. I want the patchset to be a first class citizen.
<rbasak> Conceptually it's git-dpm but for Ubuntu deltas.
<wgrant> In GitHub PR terms that would probably be one PR per commit, and squash at the end.
<rbasak> Yeah, and in the bzr world I was told to use stacked branches.
<wgrant> (GitHub doesn't have the feature you ask for here, so if the workflow is common then there must be some other way to achieve it with PRs, which is interesting to look at here)
<cjwatson> Squashing at the end is somewhat different.
<rbasak> Advanced git users consider Github broken too.
<wgrant> Right, I'm just trying to think how people who use this workflow would cope with GitHub.
<wgrant> As presumably they do.
<cjwatson> By which I mean that squashes everything into just one commit, rather than just squashing away the commits before the most recent rebase.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Right, but on GitHub you manage patchsets by using one PR per patch.
<wgrant> rbasak is trying to do a whole patchset in a single MP.
<cjwatson> Maybe people just do much smaller patchsets on GitHub since its workflow for it is still a bit more convenient than ours?
<wgrant> But is probably not unreasonable, but not how GitHub, for example, does it.
<cjwatson> Though I guess that can't account for all of it.
<wgrant> It also seems like it would be useful to diff equivalent commits in different revisions of the MP.
<wgrant> As gerrit allows.
<wgrant> Which is doable, but awkward, by grabbing both commits locally and diffing them.
<cjwatson> It does commit message analysis IIRC?
<wgrant> But that's hardly optimal.
<rbasak> I'd like that feature in git too.
<wgrant> gerrit uses Change-Ids, I think.
<rbasak> It's painful though, to follow commits through rebases since they can be squashed, split, deleted, added to or even juggled in a more complex way than that.
<rbasak> I've used git notes to track changes through rebases before, though it's still painful.
<dobey> hmm. how do MPs for git work? /Code/Git doesn't say anything about them :-/
<nacc> dobey: we've done a few if you want some links (using the server team git workflow)
<nacc> they seem to mostly work
<rbasak> dobey: there's a page in LP for each branch. Go to that page and create the MP from there.
<dobey> nacc: i know i've seen them. but i don't see how to create one
<nacc> dobey: oh i see
<nacc> yeah what rbasak said, it's only visible from the to-be-merged branch
<nacc> s/the/a/
<rbasak> https://code.launchpad.net/~racb -> View Git repositories -> <repo> -> <branch> -> Propose for merging
<dobey> so i have to make new branches; i can't just clone, add new remote, make changes, commit, push up, and then propose that?
<dobey> <- not a git user.
<nacc> dobey: you could, i think
<rbasak> When you push up, you're effectively creating a branch. LP requires you to push the branch to your own repo though, not a team repo.
<nacc> your 'master' branch is not the same as the origin 'master' branch
<nacc> usually you'd use a 'topic' branhc, though, just for clarity
<rbasak> So yes, just clone, make changes, add new remote (your own LP URL for the repo). As soon as you push, your personal repo and branch get automatically created.
<rbasak> When the MP is done, somebody who can push to the team repo will need to push the branch.
<rbasak> (which I think is essentially the same as bzr?)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> is https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git wrong for how to add the remote?
<dobey> git complains "remote origin already exists"
<rbasak> dobey: you're naming the remote origin. Name it something else.
<rbasak> (my convention is "lpme")
<rbasak> "git remote add lpme ..."
<dobey> rbasak: so the docs are wrong (or at least unclear)?
<cjwatson> it's not wrong as such, it's just describing the situation of a new repository rather than one that you cloned from elsewhere.  but perhaps unclear, yes
<cjwatson> (I don't think we can get into documenting all of git though ...)
<dobey> sure. maybe change the page structure though so it's above the "pulling code from git" section, and maybe rename it to "Creating a new repository" or something :)
<cjwatson> when I'm out from postgres planner headspace :)
<cjwatson> wouldn't be sad about a reminder bug
<dobey> alright :)
<lifeless> cjwatson: you wouldn't know how many source packages ubuntu has currently, offhand ?
<lifeless> cjwatson: I thought LP might tell me, but nope :)
<lifeless> cjwatson: nearest 5K would be more than sufficient for my needs
<dobey> lifeless: 1 → 75 of 32356 results
<dobey> lifeless: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=
<dobey> oh that's binaries
<dobey> doh
<dobey> packages.ubuntu.com requires at least 2 characters in keyword search. blah
<mapreri> cjwatson: imho the null-and-void task from these 3 bugs should be removed.  can you do it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/null-and-void
<teward> Do I have to deactivate an existing signature on the CoC if I want to update it with my current PGP keys?
<lifeless> dobey: yeah
<rbasak> lifeless:
<rbasak> $ hcdist yakkety-proposed grep-dctrl-sources -sVersion .|wc -l
<rbasak> 26975
<rbasak> 26125 in the release pocket.
<rbasak> Not sure if I missed something but it sounds about right.
#launchpad 2016-06-10
<cjwatson> mapreri: Done.
<free> cjwatson: hey there, around? I'd have a question about scalability off PPAs (I think you already talk about that with Adam Collard, so I just want to make sure I have all facts)
<cjwatson> free: Ask away
<free> cjwatson: I know it was mentioned that for private PPAs there is a known scalability issue around fs contention of .htaccess
<free> cjwatson: I'd like to know there are any known issues of plain PPAs (or possibly a private PPAs whose authentication is proxied but some external frontend, so the private PPAs would just get a bunch of requests from one user/pw, even tho that's multiplexed transparently by the proxy)
<cjwatson> free: Well, they're hosted on a single server, so there's that.
<cjwatson> free: If you're expecting to deploy sources.list entries for a PPA to $LOTS of users, it's probably wise to mirror it somewhere that you can scale up
<free> cjwatson: ah well, that has a flip side. If you mean that *all* ppas in LP are hosted by a single server (apache serving static files I guess), that alone is probably a proof that it scales to a size that is already reasonable to us
<cjwatson> free: Apache static, yes.  It's mostly OK, although we do occasionally hit problems when say the big libreoffice PPA updates and flatlines our network
<cjwatson> free: Generally as far as downloads from public PPAs are concerned we saturate the network first
<free> cjwatson: okay, it sounds like it'd be good enough for a start, and we could take measure only if we do see issues
<cjwatson> free: Private PPAs will have TLS overhead, but that's probably not too awful these days
<free> cjwatson: that's good, it probably means it would be conceivable to put more servers (perhaps backed by some sort of network fs)
<cjwatson> free: We have plans for that, although not with a networked filesystem
<free> cjwatson: I was wondering if you'd be interested to get a couple of Landscape folks work or helping solving the .htaccess issue with Private PPAs (essentially moving the lookup to the db). If it makes sense.
<cjwatson> free: (probably at least a year out though realistically - the design is only at the block-diagram level)
<free> cjwatson: yeah, I don't think it will be a problem in that time frame, realistically (and perhaps not even later)
<cjwatson> free: Possibly, yes.  I think what we'd want in terms of infrastructure would be a WSGI thing that can plug into Apache at the authnz level.
<free> cjwatson: right, sounds good
<free> cjwatson: okay, we'll reason about that, but from the outlook I'd expect that we'd want to come back to make that concrete, as the alternative of proxying the private PPAs seems a hack and waste of work
<cjwatson> I agree.
<cjwatson> It's definitely something we'd like to fix in a way that isn't terrible.
<cjwatson> I think when I last looked it didn't seem terribly easy to hook a WSGI thing in at the right layer, but I don't remember very clearly and besides I might have missed something.
<cjwatson> We'd obviously then also need to make sure that the actual authorizer implementation is doing a very fast query.
<free> cjwatson: I'm not sure of the details, but seems they could be worked out. Worst case bypassing WSGI
<cjwatson> But that should be easy by comparison.
<free> cjwatson: right, it'd need benchmarks
<cjwatson> Well, EXPLAIN ANALYZE anyway
<ackk> cjwatson, any specific reason you'd want WSGI rather than mod_authn_dbd?
<cjwatson> ackk: Would strongly prefer to have it talking directly to our database in the usual way (i.e. with Storm) rather than having to do it through an entirely separate codebase.  This means that e.g. we get all our usual oops infrastructure when things go wrong, we have caching, quoting, etc. behaviour that we're used to, and so on.
<ackk> cjwatson, I see
<cjwatson> https://modwsgi.readthedocs.io/en/develop/user-guides/access-control-mechanisms.html is a thing, so it's probably doable with WSGI.
<tumbleweed> what does it mean when a build fails without a log? https://launchpad.net/~stefanor/+archive/ubuntu/pypy/+build/9897779
<dobey> tumbleweed: crashed before logs were created or similar types of errors. a retry should work
 * tumbleweed does so
<lazyPower> I have a project that was self-registered by the contributors of the charm, is there any chance we can 'administratively add' charmers as an admin of this group? https://launchpad.net/~midonet-charmers
<dobey> lazyPower: i think not really (the owner could just remove the team if it was forcibly added). seems like you should discuss that with that team's owner instead of trying to use admin force to accomplish it
<lazyPower> ah good point. Will go that route
<lifeless> rbasak: thanks
#launchpad 2016-06-12
<brendand> is there an outage?
<cjwatson> brendand: Things seem OK to me.  What are you seeing in particular?
#launchpad 2017-06-05
<mapreri> might I poke for https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/638569 ?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure exactly what can be done about that, and it's a short day for me today
#launchpad 2017-06-06
<nacc> cjwatson: is there a timeframe (not urgent) for LP: #1626739? Or a suggested alternative? I guess I can stay on Xenial and use a PPA for the one dep I'm trying to grab from Zesty?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1626739 in Launchpad itself "Snapcraft build failing in Yakkety for unauthenticated stage-packages" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626739
<cjwatson> nacc: Depends when William reviews my last branch or two
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
#launchpad 2017-06-08
<pietroalbini> hi! is there a way to get authenticated read-only access with the launchpad api?
<pietroalbini> I'm building a script for the italian loco to automatically generate the email aliases configuration file, but not all the addresses are available publicly
<pietroalbini> and I'm not comfortable sticking my personal credentials in a script :)
<cjwatson> pietroalbini: when you authorise an oauth token you can give it read-only access
<cjwatson> pietroalbini: still has to be your personal credentials to some extent though, just a somewhat limited version of those.  we don't have very good limited cred support yet
<pietroalbini> cjwatson, thanks! I'll see if it's more convenient to generate a token or create a dummy launchpad account just for this
<pietroalbini> cjwatson, is there a way to generate a personal access token from the launchpad UI as other services allows?
<cjwatson> pietroalbini: no, you need to either get launchpadlib to do it or use the mechanism documented in https://help.launchpad.net/API/SigningRequests
<pietroalbini> cjwatson, thanks, I'll read that page :)
<acheronuk> LP having issues? ppa uploads and acceptance emails have been very slow to appear
<emoraes25> Greetings dear friends! Please, I need help uploading my package to PPA.
<emoraes25> I did a packing only that my tarball contained a mistake that I made during the packaging. I needed to update it with the correct upstream tarball, but I would not like to generate a new version number.
<emoraes25>  How can I do it?
<acheronuk> you can't upload a new tarball with different contents of the same version as already existed in the ppa
<acheronuk> either bump the version, or make a new ppa
<emoraes25> The problem is that I am packaging the same version for Debian, and from what I understand, Ubuntu takes to its repositories the new packages of the Debian repositories. I do not like this version of PPA appears as newer than the version that is in Debian. Would there be a way for me to version in Ubuntu so that it looks like the package version was less than the version that will arrive in Debian?
<acheronuk> make a new ppa. then you can put whatever version you like in it
<emoraes25> For example. The upstream version is 9.0. My package in Debian is 9.0-1. How could I make my PPA not 9.0-2, for example?
<emoraes25> Can I delete the current ppa and create a new one with the same name as the previous one?
<acheronuk> the -1 or -2 is a debian revision, not a source version
<emoraes25> I know, but the source version did not change, I accidentally edited a source package file when I went to package.
<cjwatson> you can entirely delete and recreate the archive if you don't need anything old in it, yes
<cjwatson> you should probably look at versioning styles that use the ~ syntax though (see Debian policy)
<emoraes25> Truth! I actually saw something about it, but I did not quite understand how it works. I will take a look. Thank you!
<emoraes25> Thank you all!
<acheronuk> emoraes25: at the moment you'll be luck to get any ppa builds uploaded. seems to be borked
<cjwatson> OK that's not actually super-helpful to tell people unless you know the problem
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Things seem to be running OK at the moment.  If you have a problem then you need to give specifics (archive/package names)
<acheronuk> cjwatson: sorry.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ppa:rikmills/staging3  Uploading kalarm_17.04.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa10.dsc: done.
<cjwatson> 2017-06-08 17:58:14 DEBUG   Rejected:
<cjwatson> 2017-06-08 17:58:14 DEBUG   Unable to find kalarm_17.04.2.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
<cjwatson> the system sent you a rejection email
<acheronuk> no email here!
<cjwatson> (seven minutes after you initially asked, admittedly)
<acheronuk> though as said, emails have been off the last day or so. had a few come nearly 24hrs after the package upload!
<cjwatson> I think that must be a problem somewhere in the email delivery pipeline, rather than in LP.  Received headers are a good tool for investigating this kind of thing
<acheronuk> grr. I see the issue in that. gbp-ppa is assuming already uploaded source when it is not
<cjwatson> ah, not in fact seven minutes after you initially asked; I think your initial question was in fact about a slightly different version, since I see an earlier rejection of 4:17.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa10, eight minutes before you asked here
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks. next time I get a very latest one I'll check. at them moment I don't recall the excact previous ones to check
<acheronuk> yes, I did another upload to correct my version
<cjwatson> right, I just wanted to make sure that there really was no unexplained delay here.
<acheronuk> and a rejection email comes through \o/
<acheronuk> that's fine. it's just when packages appear to disappear into nothingness that it gets a tad annoying.
<acheronuk> thanks :)
<acheronuk> BTW, the rejection email I got was for the 2nd one. still not got the 1st
<acheronuk> something somewhere is not behaving well, LP or elsewhere
<cjwatson> please check Received headers; they will show the timestamps when the mail was received by various hosts along the way, of which there can easily be quite a lot
<cjwatson> I cannot see that information.  Only you can.
<cjwatson> a random recent email sent to me by LP got to the first non-Canonical email host in the chain within ten seconds of being sent, so I don't think there's a general enormous queue or anything
<acheronuk> my headers appear to show that mail did not get received by google from canonical server for about 30 mins
<acheronuk> though my reading of the headers could be suspect :P
<gsilvapt> Could someone tell me where I can find information on how to do a proper merge request in launchpad using git?
<wxl> gsilvapt: the merge request process is all handled within the LP UI
<wxl> i.e. you would commit/push to git, then load up the appropriate branch in the UI, at which point it will present things
<clivejo> wxl: where do you push to?
<clivejo> I guess you add a remote?
<wxl> yep
<gsilvapt> yes, but in terms of branches and all that. I cloned the source code and then where should I push the changes? Should I create a branch under my user?
<clivejo> the repo is https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel
<clivejo> kubuntu_unstable branch
<wxl> ah yes
<wxl> push to a branch under your use
<gsilvapt> Okay. Makes sense. Do I need specific names to create a branch under my user or not at all?
<gsilvapt> Of course, non-sense not included here
<wgrant> gsilvapt: ssh://USERNAME@git.launchpad.net/~USERNAME/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel probably makes sense.
<clivejo> do you add a remote as git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel ?
<wxl> ssh+git://
#launchpad 2017-06-09
<wxl> sorry git+ssh
<wxl> the USERNAME is perhaps optional, depending on your config, but being explicit is good
<wxl> following the same path as the original remote is ideal, too
<gsilvapt> Okay, thanks guys!
<wxl> so yes, wgrant and clivejo are both essentially correct :)
<clivejo> so " git remote add gsilvapt git+ssh://gsilvapt@git.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel "
<clivejo> and then " git push gsilvapt kubuntu_unstable "
<gsilvapt> Hum, okay that seems reasonable. I'll give that a try
<clivejo> gsilvapt: did you push yet?
<gsilvapt> just did
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~gsilvapt/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel
<wxl> it's there
<gsilvapt> exactly
<wxl> so now click on the right branch
<wxl> (kubuntu_unstable)
<wxl> then click on the "Propose for merging" link
<gsilvapt> I'm following
<gsilvapt> clivejo, the merge message should be something like, the package was failing to build in KF5 because some packages were missing and this change adds that to the source code?
<clivejo> I can see the commit
<wxl> whatever you do make sure you pick the right repo/target!!!!!
<clivejo> but no MR yet
<wxl> and the merge request doesn't have to be anything really extensive
<gsilvapt> Yea, I was going into those, wxl :D
<wxl> it's very common to accidentially select the wrong repo
<wxl> note that if you choose a repo from the repo, it doesn't automatically select the radio button
<gsilvapt> target repository should be this ? https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ksnakeduel
<wxl> yes
<gsilvapt> reference path? What's that?
<wxl> that would be the branch
<gsilvapt> kubuntu_unstable then, right?
<wxl> should be yes
<gsilvapt> Okay, thanks!
<gsilvapt> I don't need to add any reviewer for now, or do I ?
<wxl> no
<gsilvapt> I know someone must sponsor this but I'm not sure if I should add someone or request sponsorship in another form
<wxl> unless you've specifically talked to someone
<wxl> otherwise the whole of the kubuntu-packaging team will get notification
<gsilvapt> Right, okay.  wxl, thank you very much! I know you're busy with work so sorry for taking your time!
<clivejo> you can direct it to me if you want?
<gsilvapt> clivejo, too late now but I guess I can resubmit the proposal
<clivejo> no, its fine, Ill get it anyway
<gsilvapt> ah, or request another review
<clivejo> got it
<gsilvapt> I think I've done it correctly
<gsilvapt> we can move this conversation to devel, if you prefer, clivejo. Seems more adequate to me
<clivejo> sure :)
 * wxl high 5s gsilvapt 
<gsilvapt> thank you wxl!
<gQuigs> is there any way to close all bugs on a package or project?  example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d
<gQuigs> it's no longer in any supported ubuntu releases
<gQuigs> or should I figure out how to script it to the LP api?
<wxl> i don't know about the possibility of the former but it should be pretty trivial with the api
<gQuigs> should that just be an automatic thing?  if Ubuntu release goes EOL (precise), and no action has been taken on the bug after 14.04 release, then mark it incomplete and ask to confirm if it's on a newer release?
<wxl> yeah that's completely reasonable
<nacc> gQuigs: wxl: server team is going through that process manually too :)
<gQuigs> nacc: why manually?
<nacc> gQuigs: well, we have to review each bug as well, in our case. For some, we are removing from our backlog, for some, we are updating the state.
<nacc> gQuigs: most of them, in our case, are 'stale' in that they were triaged once, maybe 2 years ago and not touched since
<gQuigs> nacc: what packages haven't you gotten to yet?
<gQuigs> gQuigs is looking to get some technically good users (but possibly with little LP triage experience) a starting point of bugs to clean up/triage
<gQuigs> so we might be able to help do a pre-clean on some packages
<nacc> gQuigs: oh nice -- we're just finishing up a sprint, maybe I can ping you a list on monday?
<gQuigs> nacc: sure, I'll shoot you an email  - thanks!
<nacc> gQuigs: np, thank you
<pmatulis> how do i branch/check-out/get a specific revision of a branch?
<cjwatson> gQuigs: it's not IMO reasonable for it to be automatic, because it does happen that a source package is replaced or renamed and bugs should be moved around instead.  I'm much more comfortable with human judgement in the loop.
<gQuigs> cjwatson: yea, that makes sense, especially with package renames..
<gQuigs> cjwatson: any chance you know of a API script that already does part of what I'm looking to do?  (list all bus from one project, make  a comment and close)
<gQuigs> most of the example scripts I'm finding are from 2010-2012..
<pmatulis> disregard. bzr branch -r<rev#> ...
 * gQuigs is currently trying to modify hugdaylist to do it..
<cjwatson> gQuigs: Not offhand, but it's surely not that hard?
#launchpad 2017-06-11
<gsilvapt> Hello everyone. I need some help. Lets say I have this package I want to download via ssh (https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/konquest/?h=kubuntu_unstable). When running git clone ssh-link, the console uses a launchpad user that does not exist. What may I have poorly configured?
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Here's what's in my .gitconfig
<tsimonq2> [url "git+ssh://tsimonq2@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/"]
<tsimonq2>     insteadof = kubuntu:
<tsimonq2> So I do this for example:
<tsimonq2> git clone kubuntu:plasma-workspace
<gsilvapt> My username in that option is correct, gsilvapt and not gsilva
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: What's your LP URL?
<gsilvapt> ~gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> https://launchpad.net/~gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> My launchpad id is gsilvapt and not gsilva
<gsilvapt> I have no clue where LP is getting this id
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Then what's it say in your .gitconfig?
<gsilvapt> Regarding LP, I have these three options:
<gsilvapt> [url "git+ssh://gsilvapt@git.launchpad.net/"]
<gsilvapt>         insteadof = lp:
<gsilvapt> [url "git+ssh://gsilvapt@git.launchpad.net/"]
<gsilvapt>         insteadof = lpme:
<gsilvapt> [url "git+ssh://gsilvapt@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/"]
<gsilvapt> 	insteadof = kp:
<gsilvapt> And a global config name gsilvapt for GitHub. Nothing more
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Is your SSH key added in Launchpad?
<gsilvapt> Yes, just re-added the thing to be sure I didn't forget when I formated this machine
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Run this command and pastebin the exact output please:
<tsimonq2> $ git clone kp:plasma-workspace
<gsilvapt> https://pastebin.com/aRGg4ugQ
<gsilvapt> I sincerely have no clue where this got the gsilva. I previously had LP configured to gsilva (a long time ago), but then changed all of it to gsilvapt, precisely to match my GitHub's config
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Then what's your issue? :)
<tsimonq2> Try git clone kp:konquest
<gsilvapt> When I try to clone repositories via ssh, launchpad uses LP IP gsilva and that, of course, returns errors and doesn't allow me to use ssh
<gsilvapt> Same, no error because I'm not trying to use ssh
<tsimonq2> ...huh?
<tsimonq2> git+ssh is just that.
<tsimonq2> Git over SSH.
<tsimonq2> :)
<gsilvapt> Right, I can't use git+ssh in LP
<tsimonq2> Why not?
<gsilvapt> because it uses a wrong id. gsilva, instead of gsilvapt
<tsimonq2> Wait...
<tsimonq2> I don't get what you're trying to say.
<gsilvapt> If I try cloning git@github.com:snapcore/snapcraft.git via ssh, then I'll be fine
<gsilvapt> but I use LP links, it doesn't work. gsilva != gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> :P
<tsimonq2> Bah
<tsimonq2> Just edit ~/.ssh/config and add the following:
<tsimonq2> Host git.launchpad.net
<tsimonq2>         User tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> And replace the spaces with a tab and tsimonq2 with your LP username
<gsilvapt> I didn't have that file. Is that normal?
<tsimonq2> Yep
<gsilvapt> Okay, that worked! Thanks!
<tsimonq2> You're welcome ;)
<tsimonq2> gsilvapt: Have fun with Kubuntu packaging ;)
<gsilvapt> Hehe, thanks :)
<clivejo> Hi folks, would it be possible to get an increase to the size of our https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable PPA, it's reached 100%
<clivejo> cjwatson: if you are about ^
<cjwatson> clivejo: hm, ok - bumped a bit
<clivejo> thanks :)
#launchpad 2018-06-04
<ePierre> Morning!
#launchpad 2018-06-07
<tintou_> I've filled an issue in Launchpad itself a few weeks ago, but would it be possible to reassign all the signon-* and libaccounts* projects from https://launchpad.net/online-accounts to https://launchpad.net/~accounts-sso-devs which contains the team from https://gitlab.com/accounts-sso
<cjwatson> tintou_: Could you point me to the issue you filed?
<tintou_> cjwatson: arf, sorry for the noise, I've probably used the "contact this team admins" here instead https://launchpad.net/~pspmteam
<cjwatson> That is ... probably not very useful
<rbasak> Launchpad is building git-ubuntu snaps broken currently (we embed tests and they fail). I haven't been able to reproduce locally - my snap builds from the same source tree seem to reliably work.
<cjwatson> tintou_: Could you file a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion ?  We may need to consult a bit.
<rbasak> Do you have any details on how I could reproduce Launchpad's builds exactly please?
<rbasak> Separately I'm trying to follow up by investigating exactly how the Launchpad built snap is broken.
<cjwatson> rbasak: I guess it would be necessary to set up launchpad-buildd in a VM.  It's a bit of a long tail to get to "exactly".
<rbasak> I'm using "snapcraft cleanbuild" locally
<wgrant> rbasak: Have you tried building it in a buildd chroot?
<wgrant> cleanbuild does not currently use a properly clean chroot AFAIK
<rbasak> wgrant: no. That sounds like a good idea.
<wgrant> It probably uses something big based on a cloud-image.
<rbasak> I'm seeing this, which I suppose is expected:
<rbasak> -prefix=/root/build_git-ubuntu/stage/usr
<rbasak> +prefix=/build/git-ubuntu/stage/usr
<rbasak> But also this, which I'm more surprised to see
<rbasak> -CPPFLAGS=      -I. -IInclude -I$(srcdir)/Include  -I/root/build_git-ubuntu/stage/usr/include -I/root/build_git-ubuntu/stage/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu
<rbasak> +CPPFLAGS=      -I. -IInclude -I$(srcdir)/Include  -I/build/git-ubuntu/stage/usr/include
<rbasak> LDFLAGS not affected though
<tintou_> cjwatson: question opened https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/670044 thanks :)
<wgrant> rbasak: I'd suggest building in a chroot that contains a sane set of packages (eg. chroot_url from https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ubuntu/xenial/amd64)
<wgrant> It will probably tell you which dep you're missing
<rbasak> wgrant: so put that in schroot or a container or similiar, apt install snapcraft and run that inside it?
<cjwatson> LP converts it to a container, but that's probably only necessary if you build-depend on snaps.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<rbasak> OK I'll try that thanks
<rbasak> (using schroot)
<wgrant> tintou_: Can you explain the justification and history in the ticket?
<wgrant> It's very exceptional for us to reassign ownership of projects like this.
<wgrant> We'll need to do some research.
<rbasak> Is it the buildd user I should run snapcraft against?
<tintou_> I just added more information, but yeah I understand that it might require to ask people for the feasibility :)
<rbasak> Hmm. snapcraft seems to want sudo.
<cjwatson> rbasak: We currently run snapcraft as root.
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1702656
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1702656 in launchpad-buildd "Run snapcraft as non-root (with passwordless sudo)" [High,Triaged]
<rbasak> Ah OK. Easier for me to replicate then, thanks :)
<rbasak> Running snapcraft now. I did it in a plain chroot as I realised I'm doing this all in a test VM anyway
<cjwatson> Yeah, that's basically what Launchpad did until we switched to a container.
<rizzitello> Hi all im working on a project and we are in current discussion to add submodules to our project. How is this going to affect ubuntu builds? last I tried launchpad didn't work right with git repos with submodules . Is there a workaround or has this been fixed ?
<cjwatson> rizzitello: What sort of builds?  Source package recipes, snaps, ...?
<rizzitello> packages
<cjwatson> Sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/git-build-recipe/+bug/1733603, which we haven't got round to fixing yet
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1733603 in git-build-recipe "recipe builds for git projects don't work with submodules" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> git-build-recipe is open source, like the rest of Launchpad; I'd be happy to review a tested patch to it
<rizzitello> source repo?
<rizzitello> and how best for me to test my patch?
<cjwatson> https://git.launchpad.net/git-build-recipe
<cjwatson> "python3 setup.py test" should work
<rizzitello> any pointers on where to squash this bug?
<cjwatson> That's most of the work; if I had an immediate answer to that I'd already have fixed the bug :)
<rizzitello> lol ok just trying to save anytime on the search :P
<cjwatson> But it's quite a small project, only a couple of thousand lines of code outside tests
<cjwatson> Maybe pull_or_clone, or somewhere near there
<rizzitello> ok thanks cjwatson ill see what i can do ..
<cjwatson> Cheers
<rbasak> I've not been successful at reproducing the problem.
<rbasak> Now that I've got things close, I'll see if a diff against the Launchpad build log gives me anything.
<rbasak> Could there be some different in network environment perhaps? Eg. pip falling back to something if it can't fetch from pypi?
<rbasak> That kind of thing anyway - LP's build log shows pip working normally AFAICT
<cjwatson> rbasak: There is certainly such a difference - LP builders run with very constrained network access and have an authenticated outbound proxy
<cjwatson> rbasak: This is regrettably quite hard to reproduce exactly locally
<rbasak> Thanks. I'm trying to pin it down from the other direction.
<rbasak> ImportError: /snap/git-ubuntu/x8/lib/python3.6/site-packages/../../../usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/../libgcrypt.so.20: symbol gpgrt_get_syscall_clamp, version GPG_ERROR_1.0 not defined in file libgpg-error.so.0 with link time reference
<rbasak> That's the actual specific problem.
<rbasak> I'm building both libgcrypt.so.20 and libgpg-error.so.0 as part of the snap build, from upstream source
<rbasak> I don't see that it has appeared in my local chroot via snapcraft installing deps before it begins
<rbasak> Any chance it could arrive in the chroot on Launchpad in some other way?
<rbasak> Another difference is that on Launchpad snapcraft is using make -j4
 * rbasak looks up objdump syntax
<cjwatson> rbasak: launchpad-buildd also installs   snapd fuse squashfuse udev (you may have difficulty installing these ones in a chroot, but check their deps) python3 socat snapcraft, and either bzr or git depending on what sort of source for the snap you gave it
<cjwatson> reasonably believable that something there could pull in gpg-error
<rbasak> Hmm.
<rbasak> On the Launchpad build, that symbol is missing. On my working build, the symbol is presne.t
<rbasak> That narrows it down at least.
<cjwatson> You should be able to see what packages are being installed in the build log on each side
<rbasak> ack
<cjwatson> Also make sure sources.list is the same (you can see that near the top of the LP build log, in one of its initialisation commands)
<cjwatson> override-sources-list
<cjwatson> You'll have to replace "ftpmaster.internal" with "archive.ubuntu.com" but otherwise should be able to use it intact
<cjwatson> (It is just about technically possible to set this all up locally, aside maybe from the strange DNS view hacks that I've never seen directly.  But having been beating my head against it for the last two days I can't yet say I'd recommend trying it.)
<rbasak> I'm starting to suspect that libgpg-error has a bug related to concurrent builds
<rbasak> The configure output is identical
<nacc> rbasak: but the issue we're seeing is unrelated to the symbol being present or not, it's the rpath thing snapcraft does
<nacc> rbasak: that is, check if the libgpg-error.so has the symbol in the snap (not the one used by _pygit2). if it does, the build of libgpg-error isn't the problem.
<nacc> rbasak: if it does, check the `ldd` output for _pygit2, you'll see in the working cases it uses our snap's build. In the failing cases it uses the core snap's. I pinged kyrofa on this, and he said they are working on making the build/stage order determinate
<nacc> not sure if that will just break us everywhere or fix us everywhere, tbh
<rbasak> nacc: inside snap run, if I run python3, then "import pygit2" fails
<rbasak> With ImportError: /snap/git-ubuntu/x8/lib/python3.6/site-packages/../../../usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/../libgcrypt.so.20: symbol gpgrt_get_syscall_clamp, version GPG_ERROR_1.0 not defined in file libgpg-error.so.0 with link time reference
<rbasak> /snap/git-ubuntu/x8/lib/python3.6/site-packages/../../../usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/../libgcrypt.so.20 is inside the snap
<rbasak> ldd gives me ldd /snap/git-ubuntu/x8/lib/python3.6/site-packages/../../../usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/../libgcrypt.so.20
<rbasak> 	libgpg-error.so.0 => /snap/core/current/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpg-error.so.0 (0x00007f348d9e3000)
<nacc> right the last bit is the bug
<rbasak> And libgpg-error.so.0 doesn't have that symbol in a broken snap
<rbasak> But in my local build, it does
<nacc> it's the *wrong* libgpg-error
<rbasak> Oh.
<rbasak> Staging order?
<nacc> not libgcrypt, libgpg-error
<nacc> yeah, i *think* so, but that's what my commit was supposed to fix
<nacc> so it's somethign else, but heck if i know wht
<nacc> i did see this from the launchpad build logs:
<nacc> Copying needed target link from the system
<nacc>              /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpg-error.so.0.17.0
<nacc> i think "system" here is the core snap, but i'm not sure
<nacc> snapcraft does some weird stuff about library resolution, and that was something we had to fix when we reverted snapcraft before
<nacc> because it did it "wrong" :)
<nacc> rbasak: can you confirm in the broken snap, the libgpg-error.so *in* the git-ubuntu snap does have the symbol?
<rbasak> So in the "good" build tree, I don't see the missing symbol in ./parts/git-ubuntu/install/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpg-error.so.0, but I do see it in ./parts/libgpg-error/install/usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0.22.0
<rbasak> And it's also in ./prime/usr/lib/libgpg-error.so.0.22.0 in the good snap
<nacc> hrm, yeah, the 'lib/x86_64-linux-gnu bit should get pruned by our yaml
<rbasak> In the bad snap, the final thing doesn't have the symbol, which is presumably equivalent to what was in prime in the build tree
<rbasak> So that's the difference I think. Same snapcraft.yaml, same version of snapcraft.
<nacc> rbasak: line 395 of the yaml, iirc
<rbasak> OK. So if I can get that line working, the problem should be solved
<rbasak> lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpg-error.so.0 vs. usr/lib/*/*gpg-error*
<rbasak> Perhaps the globbing doesn't catch the multiarch directory
<nacc> line 395 should be          - -lib/*/*gpg-error*
<nacc> i think it does, because we don't end up with two libgpg-error in the snap
<nacc> the problem is that possibly the timing is off as to when snapcraft does it's rpath search
<nacc> i think we'd need kyrofa to help with that, he figured this out last time :)
<rbasak> If it is ignoring it, then how is it that the "bad" libgpg-error.so.0* ends up in the snap?
<rbasak> Or are you saying that it ignores the ignore for the purposes of this rpath search?
<nacc> rbasak: afaik, the bad libgpg-error never ends up in the snap
<nacc> it's the linktime reference that is bad
<nacc> which i believe snapcraft influences by editing the rpath in the library itself, but i'm not sure (they do soe patchelf voodoo)
<rbasak> I can tell whether a snap is good or bad by examining the symbols in libgpg-error.so.*. Would you expect that?
<nacc> rbasak: *which* libgpg-error.so ?
<rbasak> The one in usr/lib in the snap squashfs
<rbasak> Perhaps we should move to #snappy
<nacc> yeah we can
#launchpad 2018-06-08
<LyzardKing> Hi, I need to fix the recipe for my ppa, where can I do that? I can't find the right page..
<wgrant> LyzardKing: https://launchpad.net/~/+recipes if you own the recipe, otherwise find the link from a build of the recipe.
<LyzardKing> wgrant: ah, thank you! I own it, so it's perfect!
<jonathon> how do i create a "personal" git repo? pushing directly to a remote added with the `$ git remote add origin lp:~USER/+git/REPOSITORY-NAME` pattern fails (probably because the repo doesn't exist?)
<wgrant> jonathon: That works fine. What's the error?
<jonathon> Permission denied (publickey). fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<wgrant> jonathon: Your username or SSH key are misconfigured.
<wgrant> Ensure that ssh USER@git.launchpad.net works, and that your ~/.gitconfig specifies the right username in the lp: section
<jonathon> digging...
<jonathon> oh good grief... i'm trying to use the wrong ssh key... i have two with the same name but on different machines. that's stupid. >.<
<wgrant> Heh, easy fix at least.
<jonathon> hmm... still getting permission denied with the correct keys... need to dig some more
<jonathon> can it be affected by having added multiple SSH keys? is there a delay after adding a new key for it to take effect?
<wgrant> jonathon: There's no delay and multiple keys work fine,.
<jonathon> OK, just checking. I can't see what's wrong. Username looks correct, SSH key looks correct... Given the number of times I've set up remote git repos I must be missing something... I'll get a cup of tea and come back to it. :)
<jonathon> (That could be read two ways... I've set up git repos a _lot_)
<wgrant> jonathon: Have you checked with ssh -v that it's offering the right key?
<jonathon> yup; i've `$ cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa_correct_key_name.pub` and checked it against the value on LP too
<jonathon> is there any rate limiting or account freezing if auth fails too many times?
<wgrant> jonathon: Nothing like that.
<jonathon> wait a second... I explicitly passed "-o PubKeyAuthentication=yes" and now it's wanting to unlock my SSH key... and that works. Argh. Set "PubKeyAuthentication yes" in ~/.ssh/config for *.launchpad.net and all is working.
<jonathon> Tea works wonders. :)
<jonathon> thanks for your time wgrant :)
<wgrant> jonathon: Interesting, does your config disable that by default?
<jonathon> Oh it does... right at the bottom it's there for "Host *" ... Now, I must have put that there for a reason, but if I've also added "IdentitiesOnly yes" I'm not sure if it's really needed... this config file is many years old with a lot of evolution
<jonathon> i seem to think it was there to prevent public key gathering on remote systems, e.g. when you log in your client defaults to sending every available key to see if one will work, which meant systems could build a key profile (or something like that)
 * wgrant is unfamiliar with IdentitiesOnly
<wgrant> Ah, interesting, doesn't use keys from ssh-agent unless explicitly configured by name.
<jonathon> yup ypu
<jonathon> i'm trying to find the news items from a few years back... i'm sure there was some sort of security or privacy thing about it
 * jonathon reminds self, this is why you should put comments in files
#launchpad 2018-06-09
<jonathon> is it possible to alter source build recipe substitution variables? e.g. I have a latest-tag that starts with a letter (v) that i'd like to strip out to leave just the following version number (v1 -> 1)
<jonathon> i can't see a way of doing it. ideally it would allow e.g. {latest-tag[1:]} as it's python-based, but that's not a valid input for the function
<jonathon> bzr-builder does support `run` which might have helped, but running arbitrary stuff in a shell isn't enabled on Launchpad for obvious reasons
<jonathon> meh... workaround is to add a hard-coded prefix then add the tag later in the version number, e.g. 1.0+{latest-tag}-0 -> 1.0+v1.0.67-0 . It's not ideal but it will do
#launchpad 2019-06-03
<Kendos-Kenlen> Hi !
<Kendos-Kenlen> After how  much time a package is deleted from a PPA? I keep seeing my package listed despite requesting the deletion almost a month ago... :/
<cjwatson> Kendos-Kenlen: Can you give us a link?
<Kendos-Kenlen> Yes, here is the PPA : https://launchpad.net/~baro.app/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<cjwatson> I forget the exact timings but it shouldn't take more than six hours.
<cjwatson> Kendos-Kenlen: OK, which package and version are you referring to?
<Kendos-Kenlen> I still can see the old package by going in "View package details" and selecting "Any Status" in the list.
<cjwatson> Kendos-Kenlen: That's expected.
<cjwatson> Packages are deleted, not obliterated from history.
<Kendos-Kenlen> Oh okay. Then, there is no way to delete it? The reason I want to do so is that these packages were "testing packages" or from my experimentations with debian package system/launchpad itself.
<cjwatson> What problem are they causing being in the history of the archive?
<cjwatson> You can delete the entire PPA (which of course would delete everything else in it), but otherwise they'll stay in its history
<Kendos-Kenlen> I'd prefer to keep the history clean, especially regarding stuff that have no purpose today.
<Kendos-Kenlen> And won't benefit anyone
<cjwatson> You could copy the things that remain valuable to a new PPA and delete the current PPA, I suppose.  There is no other way
<cjwatson> I would encourage you to not worry too much about clean history though
<Kendos-Kenlen> Okay ah ah, then I'll follow the second recommendation.
<cjwatson> (In general we have to keep the history there because otherwise it's too easy to accidentally do things that will thoroughly confuse apt clients)
<Kendos-Kenlen> Also I have another question. Let say I have a package that bundle testing stuff. These testing binaries relies on packages available in an external repository, previously added by another package available in the PPA. Because the binary relies on a library installed by one of these packages, the building task fail (unable to find the corresponding library).
<cjwatson> PPA builds can't refer to anything outside of Launchpad; you'd have to get those external packages into a PPA somehow
<Kendos-Kenlen> What is the best way to package my binary and still push it in launchpad in this case? For information, the library I need is CUDA (NVidia' lib) and I reference their repository to avoid distributing their stuff by myself.
<cjwatson> Isn't CUDA in Ubuntu?
<Kendos-Kenlen> CUDA is in Ubuntu, but the latest version is only available in 19.04. However, I am bundling for 18.04 (only).
<cjwatson> Right, but you could backport the newest version
<cjwatson> Or perhaps somebody else has already done so in another PPA
<cjwatson> You can keep the backport in a different PPA that's clearly marked in its description as being just for use in build-dependencies, but there's no way around having it in some Launchpad-published archive
<cjwatson> (See "Edit PPA dependencies" on your PPA for how to make it use other PPAs in its builds)
<Kendos-Kenlen> Okay, thank you! I checked but could not find any PPA. I'll check how to backport then. I guess it is just copying the binaries from one PPA to another (CUDA is delivered pre-compiled)
<cjwatson> "backportpackage" in the ubuntu-dev-tools package may be helpful.  (I haven't checked whether nvidia-cuda-toolkit might have inconvenient build-dependencies that might need to be adjusted.)
<Kendos-Kenlen> Thank you very much cjwatson, you gave me very good tips! I'll investigate on this and see what I can do to only rely on launchpad!
<cjwatson> Hope it goes well
<Kendos-Kenlen> Thank, you saved me few hours ;)
<ricotz> hmm, e.g. https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/cuda/+packages
<cjwatson> ricotz: the user in question has already /parted
<ricotz> cjwatson, I know :(
#launchpad 2019-06-05
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Build dispatching paused for network maintenance work | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> Took a while for networkish builds to quiesce, but all back now
<acheronuk> cjwatson, wgrant: builders don't healthy. non zero queues where the are idle builders for x86. much 'cleaning' for other archs. ppa uploads not getting accepted after a fair period
<acheronuk> *don't look
<acheronuk> and now getting build fails with no log
<Odd_Bloke> I believe there are some librarian issues ATM, which may be related.
<acheronuk> yeah. LP looks quite broken
<cjwatson> acheronuk,Odd_Bloke: yes, fallout from PS4 Swift and/or the librarian falling over.  Resetting
#launchpad 2019-06-06
<acheronuk> cjwatson: hi, not urgent but has been pointed out that there is a lubuntu bot to upload their CI ppa packages, which is therefore accruing much 'Karma'
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~lugito
<acheronuk> Mayeb that should be set the same as the Kubuntu CI upload bot, which IIRC has been excluded from such statistics?
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-bot
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ^^
<cjwatson> acheronuk: I have no idea how that was done, and since karma has negligible functional effect it's not clear it's worth time spent figuring it out :)
<acheronuk> cjwatson: well, it is arguable if it (a) is an encouragement for people to contribute, then bots should not really get it; or (b) if it is just a bit of fun then maybe it should just be ditched
<acheronuk> I don't care overly much :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 just pointed it out to me and I was curious
 * acheronuk doesn't feel the need to compete with a bot :P
<cjwatson> It's not purely a bit of fun, but unless somebody happens to know how exclusions work (since it's very much not obvious to me skimming through some relevant bits of code) I'm not going to spend lots of time on it I'm afraid
<acheronuk> fair enough
<wxl> here's someone having trouble signing the Code of Conduct, which i find somehwat urgent. any ideas? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-codeofconduct/+bug/1831926
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1831926 in Ubuntu Code of Conduct "Oops! Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience." [Undecided,New]
<wxl> they also reported a bug linked to CoC/LP that's a dupe of this one, so perhaps related? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/736005
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 736005 in Ubuntu Translations "POFile:+translate timeouts" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> wxl: Whatever that is can't possibly be related to a POFile:+translate timeout
<wxl> cjwatson: well someone duped it there
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1007050
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 736005 in Ubuntu Translations "duplicate for #1007050 POFile:+translate timeouts" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> wxl: No, they added a new task to a long-ago-duped bug
<cjwatson> Pointlessly and almost certainly wrongly
<cjwatson> I would have removed the task but I can't
<cjwatson> s/almost // having looked at the OOPS
<cjwatson> It's one of the many keyserver problems we're having these days
<wxl> oh no
<cjwatson> Followed up to the bug.  Ignore the complete and utter red herring that is the POFile:+translate reference.
<wxl> yeah i'm a little more worried about people having problems signing the CoC
<cjwatson> Please investigate whether it's actually user error before panicking
<wxl> yeah well it doesn't seem to be in this case :/
<cjwatson> Proof?
<cjwatson> The quoted key ID in the OOPS is none of the four (!) associated with the user's LP account.
<cjwatson> I don't see how you're in a position to state it's not user error given the information available so far
<wxl> no access to the oops info
<cjwatson> It could very well be a user with an unnecessarily large number of keys who's accidentally forgotten to push the one they're signing with
<cjwatson> I posted the OOPS info to the bug.
<cjwatson> Anyway, going to bed, this doesn't seem panic-worthy
<wxl> yes i see that... except you're calling it a keyserver failure
<wxl> which is it?
<cjwatson> I said that before I checked
<wxl> got it thx
<cjwatson> Most OOPSes of that kind are keyserver failures, but occasionally they do turn out to be the user not actually having pushed the key at all.
<cjwatson> (Certainly should be a better error message rather than an OOPS though.)
<wxl> is there something about the oops id that would tip me off about that?
<cjwatson> No, the ID itself is opaque
<sarnold> that key also doesn't seem to be available via hkp://pool.sks-keyservers.net
<wxl> i figured as such
<cjwatson> Has to be I'm afraid - tracebacks often have sensitive information
#launchpad 2019-06-08
<acheronuk> s390x builders don't look well
<brlin> I do notice that as well today
#launchpad 2020-06-01
<FourDollars> Hi, I am trying to test the webhook usage for lp:~oem-solutions-engineers/oem-dev-tools/+git/oem-scripts but it won't call the webhook I added. Is there any problem?
<FourDollars> Recent deliveries of https://code.launchpad.net/~oem-solutions-engineers/oem-dev-tools/+git/oem-scripts/+webhook/13229 is always empty. Although I made https://code.launchpad.net/~fourdollars/oem-dev-tools/+git/oem-scripts/+merge/384887 for it.
<FourDollars> But it works fine if I added the webhook on lp:~fourdollars/oem-dev-tools/+git/oem-scripts.
<FourDollars> How can I use the webhook on lp:~oem-solutions-engineers/oem-dev-tools/+git/oem-scripts?
<wgrant> FourDollars: What's the event configuration for the webhook?
<FourDollars> wgrant: Enabled git push,merge proposal, active and use secret.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: pappacena (12:00-21:00 UTC) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> FourDollars: There are some complications around webhooks for private repositories, but it all looks right to me. If you have the merge-proposal:0.1 event type selected, it'll need some more digging that I can't really do right now - best if you can wait guntil the help contact is around, or ask asynchronously on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad.
<FourDollars> wgrant: OK. Thx.
<wgrant> Oh, I think I may see the problem. It looks like it might assume that the owner of the repository is always a user rather than a team. But that's only from a quick glance.
<FourDollars> Yes
<FourDollars> It is weird that I can add the webhook on the team's Git private repositories but it won't delivery the events.
<wgrant> FourDollars: Bugs are weird, yes :)
<wgrant> But merge proposal privacy is more complicated than just one repository.
<FourDollars> OK. I have asked the question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/691066.
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: SpecialK|Canon (08:00-17:00 UTC) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, is launchpad having a sad day?
<LocutusOfBorg> builders seems to be stuck, or not completing anything useful
<SpecialK|Canon> Hm, they definitely look a smidge unhappy don't they - I'll take a look
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<SpecialK|Canon> LocutusOfBorg: Right, that should do it - things look a bit happier now - I'll keep an eye on the queue to make sure that continues
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure SpecialK|Canon but I still smell some sadness...
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-monad-par-extras/0.3.3-11/+build/19388304
<SpecialK|Canon> LocutusOfBorg: Hm, I think that's a different manifestation of sadness, I'll take a look
<cjwatson> May just be backlogged after the restart.
<cjwatson> That particular bit isn't buildd-manager, it's a queue that's processed serially.
<LocutusOfBorg> oh, ok so even if haskell libraries are not so heavy, stuff previously in the queue might be
<LocutusOfBorg> makes sense thanks
<cjwatson> And I see it just processed
<cjwatson> previously in the queue> right, exactly
<cjwatson> 2020-06-01 10:51:28 DEBUG   firefox-trunk_78.0~a1~hg20200531r533157-0ubuntu0.19.10.1~umd1_amd64.changes can be unsigned.
<cjwatson> for example :)
<cjwatson> (that's slightly unfair, the time in this case was actually mostly kernels)
<LocutusOfBorg> :D thanks twice!
<SpecialK|Canon> Cheers
<rbasak> Similar to bug 1860456, I'm getting a "500 Internal Server Error" when I try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcefiles/apache2/2.2.8-1ubuntu0.4/apache2_2.2.8-1ubuntu0.4.dsc
<ubot5> bug 1860456 in usd-importer "ubuntutools.archive.UbuntuSourcePackage().pull() fails" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860456
<rbasak> Steps to reproduce: on Focal, with python3-ubuntutools 0.176
<rbasak> ubuntutools.archive.UbuntuSourcePackage('apache2', '2.2.8-1ubuntu0.4').pull()
<rbasak> ^ help please SpecialK|Canon?
<rbasak> Colin knows the background but I'm aware you should be asked first :)
<SpecialK|Canon> rbasak: Taking a look
<SpecialK|Canon> rbasak: Could you file a bug about it please; given +sf/sn/sv/filename should be unambiguous, certainly something's not right there
<rbasak> SpecialK|Canon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+bug/1881598 - thanks!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1881598 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "ubuntutools.archive.UbuntuSourcePackage().pull() fails (take 2)" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> Do you want a task against Launchpad also?
<cjwatson> It's a Launchpad bug
<cjwatson> Not ubuntu-dev-tools
<rbasak> OK, changed.
<SpecialK|Canon> rbasak: What's the concrete impact here? Looks like we have data issues (of the "we've ended up with two and that shouldn't happen" kind) - is this blocking you from anything at all or are we free to attempt to wrangle the inconsistency?
<rbasak> SpecialK|Canon: it sort of blocks me from reimporting everything in main to git-ubuntu's now consistent standard, so I can declare all branches stable. I'd prefer not to have to say "all branches but X and Y are stable" though obviously that is an intermediate step. I would prefer not to work around it by injecting a dsc from somewhere else in case that inadvertently produces a non-reproducible result,
<rbasak> though I can do that if necessary.
<SpecialK|Canon> rbasak: Right, thanks
<rbasak> (we already have code to inject a different source dsc URL for a particular package and version, so actually doing it is trivial)
<cjwatson> I think we should probably discuss it in our team weekly tomorrow, if you can tolerate that much delay
<cjwatson> It's not a straightforward situation
<rbasak> Sure.
<SpecialK|Canon> We have https://launchpadlibrarian.net/23154047/apache2_2.2.8-1ubuntu0.4.dsc and https://launchpadlibrarian.net/23719959/apache2_2.2.8-1ubuntu0.4.dsc so something's clearly gone wrong, but unpicking it is nontrivial as cjwatson says
<rbasak> Sorry, I didn't say anything about timescales.
<cjwatson> FWIW it looks like a historical copier bug
<rbasak> If it's fixed in a couple of weeks I won't even really notice - I have plenty of other things to do before then.
<cjwatson> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fXfpzbGt7R/ is the diff between the two versions in question
<SpecialK|Canon> rbasak: Ah, fabulous, thanks
<cjwatson> (the bug being that it didn't notice the conflict and refuse the copy)
<ricotz> hi :), seems like the s390x builders have a problem
<cjwatson> s390x builders should be back now
<RikMills> \o/
<cjwatson> Maybe.  A little bit.
<cjwatson> But I'm very EOD
#launchpad 2020-06-02
<mborzecki> hi, is this the right place to report spam bots posting under bug reports? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1432197/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432197 in systemd (Ubuntu) "[snappy] systemd-analyze plot not plotting appropriately" [Low,Incomplete]
<cjwatson> mborzecki: There's a spam reporting link in the channel topic
<mborzecki> cjwatson: thanks!
#launchpad 2020-06-03
<Eickmeyer> SpecialK|Canon: Are the builders stuck? They look stuck.
 * Eickmeyer also pings wgrant and cjwatson
 * RikMills kicks buildd-manager...
<Eickmeyer> It's definitely frozen.
<Eickmeyer> jk0ne took care of it.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson, wgrant: Looks like more builder problems.
#launchpad 2020-06-04
<SpecialK|Canon> I'll take a look
<cjwatson> It looked like William fixed that overnight but didn't mention it here
<cjwatson> rabbitmq OOM
<SpecialK|Canon> I saw that, but that looked to be several hours ago, and it looks like there's a bunch of builders that might be stuck cleaning
<cjwatson> Ah, sure, feel free to dig then :)
<SpecialK|Canon> tsimonq2: Builders reset, should now be much happier!
<Eickmeyer> I don't know what's going on, but it seems that every day around this time some dummy recipe in a PPA takes up nearly every amd64 builder for a good half-hour. Seems suspicious to me, I don't recognize the name.
<Eickmeyer> It also occurs whether or not the person has updated their code. Seems nobody has touched it since 2017?
<RikMills> Eickmeyer: I guess you mean the kstars/indi ones?
<Eickmeyer> RikMills: Yes, more like mutlaqja/libinid, but yes.
<RikMills> it is the kstars developer
<Eickmeyer> Ah, why is it hogging every single builder then?
<RikMills> I have never looked that closely, but I guess he has a bazillion recipes, and in the recipes the base code is a common 'dummy' repo with each recipe nesting other repos on that
<RikMills> so that he can build each indi driver separately I guess, instead of the whole indi source repo in one big build
<RikMills> 100 has drivers for over 100 different types of astronomy device IIRC
<RikMills> *indi has
<Eickmeyer> Eesh.
<cjwatson> Eickmeyer: It's not that user's fault.
<cjwatson> I mean apart from having a bazillion recipes.
<cjwatson> But it's not their fault that we aren't doing a good job of spacing them out.
<cjwatson> However until like six hours ago it would have been very hard for us to space them out without risking tipping buildd-manager further over a performance cliff.
<cjwatson> The situation should be better now, but I'd rather not perturb it in newly-invented ways for a while ...
<cjwatson> The recipe build description is misleading - it doesn't show enough information to indicate that all the builds are actually distinct.
<sarnold> it certainly sounds more like something to fiddle with near the start of a day than at the end of a day :) heh
<cjwatson> At the moment it's not very much of a practical problem - it's noticeable if you happen to look at /builders at the right time, but it doesn't typically clog things up for too long.
<cjwatson> (It was a good bit worse before we redeployed git.l.n on faster hardware.)
<sarnold> yay :)
<cjwatson> As of the rollout earlier today, buildd-manager now does a batched candidate selection query roughly once per group of builders with the same properties per scan cycle (15 seconds), rather than one query per idle builder per 15 seconds, so it's potentially much more viable to complicate the candidate selection query than it was.  But as I say I want to make sure that this actually solves the ...
<cjwatson> ... performance problems before changing anything else there.
<cjwatson> We think this is almost certainly related to why we've had to run two buildd-managers for the last couple of months to avoid catastrophically slow fetching of large build output files, and at least plausibly implicated in the occasional buildd-manager hangs.
<cjwatson> Turns out that doing lots of synchronous DB queries in your asynchronous event loop is a bad idea.  (We're still doing some synchronous work there, just much less of it.)
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Thanks for the info! Such a complicated topic for sure. I don't envy you your job here.
<kyrofa> Did my build just get... paused? https://pasteboard.co/JbAxSpW.png
<cjwatson> Link?  Impossible to grep logs for just that fragment
<kyrofa> cjwatson, https://code.launchpad.net/~kyrofa/+snap/nextcloud-test/+build/986978
<kyrofa> Looks like it's kinda back... but no log
<cjwatson> It got requeued after probably some kind of network interruption to the builder I think
<kyrofa> Ah, so it's starting over?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> Slightly odd, not sure what went on with the cancellation there
<kyrofa> Not a big deal, just nothing I'd seen happen in the past
<cjwatson> (Could also be that your build managed to DoS the builder in some way)
<kyrofa> That would be interesting. Nextcloud has been building LP for years, but this is my attempt to get it using base: core18
<kyrofa> Which also means I specified the stable channel for snapcraft as opposed to the default
<kyrofa> Let's see if it happens again
<kyrofa> I also changed the distribution series to bionic from xenial. Not sure if that was required or not
<cjwatson> You should in general just leave it unset
<cjwatson> i.e. the very misnamed "Ubuntu Core 16"
<cjwatson> (sorry - we'll fix that soonish I hope)
<kyrofa> Oh really? So I should distro series set to ubuntu core 16 and it'll work regardless of base?
<kyrofa> (what about a lack of a base?)
<cjwatson> "Ubuntu Core 16" is a really unclear way to say "build for series: 16 (i.e. what everything is) and autodetect everything else from base:"
<cjwatson> If there's no base: it uses xenial
<kyrofa> cjwatson, perfect, good to know, thank you! And yeah, that series 16 has thrown me in multiple places
<kyrofa> curling the store, for example
<kyrofa> cjwatson, interesting, that removes the arch checkbox as well, so it will depend on my having architectures set in the snapcraft.yaml?
<cjwatson> Looks happier so far anyway
<cjwatson> Yep
<cjwatson> Which you should anyway, that's the modern way to spell it
<kyrofa> Darn. I wish LP assumed I wanted the old behavior when there wasn't any architecture
<cjwatson> snapcraft defines things according to base really
#launchpad 2020-06-05
<kyrofa> cjwatson, my builds are still behaving weird. These two appear done but are frozen: https://launchpad.net/~kyrofa/+snap/nextcloud-test/+build/986978 and https://launchpad.net/~kyrofa/+snap/nextcloud-test/+build/987065 . This one appears frozen in the middle: https://launchpad.net/~kyrofa/+snap/nextcloud-test/+build/987064 . I still haven't gotten a successful build from moving to core18
<kyrofa> Not sure what's going on
<kyrofa> The builds took forever to start, too, so maybe it's a load issue?
<cjwatson> Yeah I noticed, something a bit odd
<cjwatson> We just restarted buildd-manager, evidently not as fixed as I'd hoped :(
<cjwatson> Giving it another ten minutes or so to catch up
<cjwatson> But then I'll try switching back to the double-manager mode and see if that helps
<cjwatson> Such a frustrating situation
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Clearing again I think
<cjwatson> I don't know about https://launchpad.net/~kyrofa/+snap/nextcloud-test/+build/987064, that one doesn't seem to be related to buildd-manager
<cjwatson> But the others have made progress
<FourDollars> SpecialK|Canon: Could you help https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1882169?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1882169 in Launchpad itself "Compact delivery bodies for webhook" [Undecided,New]
<FourDollars> cjwatson: Could you help https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1882169?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1882169 in Launchpad itself "Compact delivery bodies for webhook" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> FourDollars: Huh, it seems very strange that something like that would mutate the payload, and making LP match its payload mutilation doesn't sound like the right solution.
<FourDollars> wgrant: Yes, I agree. That is a wishlist. However making the delivery bodies compact to save some network usage doesn't sound bad, right?
<wgrant> FourDollars: It's a tradeoff between negligibly reducing a trivial amount of network traffic and significantly improved readability, so I'm not sure it's a clear win.
<FourDollars> wgrant: I see.
<wgrant> It's worth discussion, but I don't see a massive win in minifying it, and reliably minifying it in the same way as smee.io seems doubtful.
<FourDollars> wgrant: I was trying to recover the delivery body from smee.io to the one from Launchpad and then to check HMAC-SHA1 but I found there is no trivial way to do it. What I found is the way to compact it.
<FourDollars> wgrant: If you know the way to recover the compact json body to the json body that Launchpad webhook sent. Please let me know.
<wgrant> >>> orig == json.dumps(json.loads(minified))
<wgrant> True
<wgrant> python2.7 roundtrips it properly
<wgrant> However, I really wouldn't rely on that
<wgrant> Launchpad's webhook signature mechanism doesn't support intermediaries that mutilate the payload, and I'm not sure we'd want to support that.
<wgrant> python3.8 does too
<wgrant> But I'd suggest finding a service that behaves a bit less strangely.
<FourDollars> wgrant: smee.io is the most convenient free service I found so far and there's also a convenient  https://pypi.org/project/pysmee/ I can use.
<FourDollars> wgrant: I confirmed that `orig == json.dumps(json.loads(minified))` can workaround the problem. Thx for the information.
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, next time we blame kernel and firefox for slow uploading, we should also add nvidia-cuda-toolkit to the list :P https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-cuda-toolkit/10.1.243-5ubuntu2/+build/19411443
<LocutusOfBorg> damn, few GB of "sources", even dpkg-sourcing it takes minutes
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: When I "blame" it it's because I've specifically seen it in logs.
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, I was joking :)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, builders seem way snappier today, I'll let you know if I see any weirdness. Ended up cancelling that one hung build
#launchpad 2020-06-07
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, ppc64el and s390x build seems to be stuck in "cleaning"...
<cjwatson> I'm not going to investigate seriously on a Sunday, but I'll do a bulk reset
<cjwatson> Seems to have mostly recovered
<RikMills> ty
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks! I was not asking to do anything on sunday, I was just reporting for tomorrow, but thanks for doing it, its really appreciated!
<obfuscated> Hello, is it possible to specify a pre-build step which would be used when building packages from uploaded source (not bzr/git repo)? I need to assemble the dependency clauses based on the target distro version.
